# The Samsung Series 5 550P Laptops Thread



## rider (Jul 6, 2012)

*About:* The all new Samsung Series 5 550P laptops are 15.6" in size, designed to meet consumers' increasing demands for high-quality multimedia content with a range of powerful features. With Intel’s latest 3rd generation core-i5 and core-i7 processors, dedicated graphics processing, a Blu-ray drive, generous 1TB of storage capacity and JBL optimised speakers complete with subwoofer, the Series 5 550P delivers an exceptional multimedia experience even while on-the-go.

*Samsung Series 5 550P Specifications:*
Powered by Intel’s 3rd generation core-i5 and core-i7 processors, features a 25% improvement on performance when compared to 2nd generation CPUs. The notebook also consumes 20% less power, ensuring twice as fast 3D gaming and media experiences. This is complemented with powerful nVIDIA GeForce GT 650M 2GB GPU, a Blu-ray drive and expandable storage up to 2TB, providing easy access to multi-format content as well as seamless creation, playback, editing and storage of multimedia content.

The Series 5 550P features Samsung's superior 300nit LED backit-LCD technology for a next-generation viewing experience. An incredibly rich, vivid and crisp visual experience thanks to its 1600x900 resolution  display. 
It is further enhanced with integrated JBL optimised speakers and a Max Bass Boost subwoofer, for ultimate sound quality when watching movies or listening to music.
The Series 5 550P also features a full-size keyboard with isolated numeric and direction keys and an improved touchpad with separated left and right clicks.

*Samsung Series 5 550P Dimension:*
The notebook also boasts a compact design. The 15″ model weighs just 2.5 kg with a height of 29.9 ~ 30.4 mm. The 17″ model weighs 3.05 kg with a height of 29.2 ~ 32.2 mm.

*Samsung Series 5 550P Models in Indian Market:*
Till November 2012 Samsung launched four models:
1.) Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN with core-i7 3610QM 2.3 Ghz upto 3.3Ghz in Turbo Mode, 1TB HDD, 8GB DDR3 RAM, GT 650M 2GB DDR3. Preinstalled windows 7 HP
2.) Samsung NP550P5C-S01IN with core-i5 3210M 2.50 Ghz upto 3.1Ghz in Turbo Mode, 1TB HDD, 6GB DDR3 RAM, GT 650M 2GB DDR3. Preinstalled windows 7 HP.
3.) Samsung NP550P5C-S03IN with core-i7 3630QM 2.4 Ghz upto 3.4Ghz in Turbo Mode, 1TB HDD, 8GB DDR3 RAM, GT 650M 2GB DDR3. Preinstalled windows 8.
4.) Samsung NP550P5C-S04IN with core-i5 3210QM 2.5 Ghz upto 3.1Ghz in Turbo Mode, 1TB HDD, 6GB DDR3 RAM, GT 650M 2GB DDR3. Preinstalled windows 8.
*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-yxYjNBlOBvc/T6uQLub4lrI/AAAAAAAAEXg/K6ABdKKBQ9E/s450/Samsung%2520Series%25205%2520550P.jpg

*img201.imageshack.us/img201/4880/dsadasdj.png

[YOUTUBE]aM7Hq-7Rvl4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 6, 2012)

Is the resolution confirmed to be 1600x900 or 1366x768?

Also, there is isn't much difference between 1333 and 1600 MHz RAM, is there?
DDR3 is probably what matters...


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 6, 2012)

^
1600x900 it is !


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 6, 2012)

Excellent!!!

Yahoo! First Post!


----------



## Maddy_AzAd (Jul 6, 2012)

If I can get Samsung NP550P5C-S01IN within 45K in local market then my money is for samsung 

@Rider: Do this model available in USA?

Just searched this model. One of the website is selling this model for 50k.
*www.compusoft.co.in/laptops-notebooks/samsung/samsung-np550p5c-s01in.html


----------



## har (Jul 6, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 1600x900 it is !



Are you sure ?? 1600*900 is only for 17" model as far as I know from engadget and other forum sources. So the model I ordered(15" i5) has 1600*900 ??

And samsung 550P has 1600mhz ram according to dealer and reviews.


----------



## RON28 (Jul 6, 2012)

im gonna buy this laptop, may be by beginning of the next week  but don't know who is the official dealer of samsung laptops in pune 

finally my search for lappy has ended after 5 months  waited very long for *IVY BRIDGE*


----------



## har (Jul 6, 2012)

All benchmarks regarding i5 version of 550P available at this link. Please refer:
NVIDIA GT 650M Benchmarks


----------



## RON28 (Jul 6, 2012)

wait a min, just now i read a signature of the member *HAR* that the 15inch model has 1366x768 display...is it true? i thought it it 1600x900


----------



## har (Jul 6, 2012)

@rider--one correction in your post:i7 version has 8gb ram,i5 has 6gb ram. You posted the opposite.


And 550P has 3 ram slots not two like normal laptops 



RON28 said:


> wait a min, just now i read a signature of the member *HAR* that the 15inch model has 1366x768 display...is it true? i thought it it 1600x900



Its not 1600*900 from my sources. Only 17" model has that resolution. Even owners from different countries agree to that. Even engadget says so.

refer here:NVIDIA GT 650M Benchmarks
even that owner says its 1366*768


----------



## RON28 (Jul 6, 2012)

^^^you ordered 15inch model right? and from where did you ordered? online or local dealer?


----------



## har (Jul 6, 2012)

RON28 said:


> ^^^you ordered 15inch model right? and from where did you ordered? online or local dealer?



Yes 15".Local dealer.MRP is 54000 rs . He said he'll give it for 50k. 


I think you can extend warranty to 4 years by paying extra.


----------



## RON28 (Jul 6, 2012)

OMG...that means u saw this laptop personally?  how is the build quality? did u checked whether it has 1366x768 or 1600x900 resolution?


----------



## far (Jul 6, 2012)

doesnt seem like this model is widely available yet for purchase


----------



## sakii (Jul 6, 2012)

I. hv strtd my search fr it in Ahmedabad nd i will search on lamington road mumbai...going on 14th july.


----------



## har (Jul 6, 2012)

RON28 said:


> OMG...that means u saw this laptop personally?  how is the build quality? did u checked whether it has 1366x768 or 1600x900 resolution?



No I didnt see it personally. But every owner reports its 1366*768. I will tell for sure when my lappy comes on tuesday


----------



## rider (Jul 6, 2012)

har said:


> Are you sure ?? 1600*900 is only for 17" model as far as I know from engadget and other forum sources. So the model I ordered(15" i5) has 1600*900 ??
> 
> And samsung 550P has 1600mhz ram according to dealer and reviews.



LOL, engadget is american gadgets news website, their models are different from us. May be indian model is with 900p as mentioned in all indian shopping websites.


----------



## har (Jul 6, 2012)

rider said:


> LOL, engadget is american gadgets news website, their models are different from us. May be indian model is with 900p as mentioned in all indian shopping websites.



If they dont release 1600*900 for 15" in the US, I am pretty damn sure it wont be 1600*900 in India 

Anyway I hope its 1600*900. Maybe a surprise awaits me on tuesday


----------



## rider (Jul 6, 2012)

On and all resolution doesn't matter that much people are getting about it. It is the quality of panel, colour gamut, finishing, contrast, luminescence and viewing angles that matter more. 
You can not get more or same FPS to play games in a 1080p screen on native resolution.


----------



## har (Jul 6, 2012)

I agree. And its a matt screen of amazing brightness


----------



## rider (Jul 6, 2012)

har said:


> If they dont release 1600*900 for 15" in the US, I am pretty damn sure it wont be 1600*900 in India
> 
> Anyway I hope its 1600*900. Maybe a surprise awaits me on tuesday



Samsung is an asian brand not american like apple, hp and dell. They desperately want good market in devloping countries like our India.
See, unlocked samsung phones cost more in US than India.



har said:


> I agree. And its a matt screen of amazing brightness



It is same like camera is judged by its sensor not megapixels.


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 6, 2012)

Checked out a few pics of this on a website. I'm glad i didn't chose this one. It looked ugly and doesn't have a backlit keyboard. Love my dell 15r se. Cant wait for it to arrive.


----------



## rider (Jul 6, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> Checked out a few pics of this on a website. I'm glad i didn't chose this one. It looked ugly and doesn't have a backlit keyboard. Love my dell 15r se. Cant wait for it to arrive.



Stop trolling in this thread. This laptop has is almost 20-25% better GPU and much better screen and speakers than yours at same price. You can't say ugly just because it has no backlit keyboard.


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 6, 2012)

backlit keyboard? that's a definite deal-maker 

and we also get a full numeric keyboard...that's ugly...keys are too small now..

@rider jbl is really better than skull candy??....that's excellent!!!


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 6, 2012)

Since when giving ones view is considered as trolling. It comes down to preference. I didn't picked the 650m version of inspiron cuz backlit was deal breaker. Between samsung and 17r I'd definitely pick 17r just cuz it looks better and has a bigger screen. I wish samnsung had spent a tiny bit more time in designing. Then this would have been a killer machine.


----------



## rider (Jul 6, 2012)

This laptop is very nicely designed, slim bazel screen, much thinner body and weighs much less than dell laptops. Samsung 550p 15.6" model weighs just 2.5kg. I don't think anyone would say its ugly. It's okay if you don't like design, its your point of view.


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 6, 2012)

hey, 17r se is just too big to carry around...15 inch is much more manageable...
and we get a budget option for 50k...why would you go to 17r se and pay 14k more? also, samsung gpu is already factory overclocked gt650mx(for new forum members, read the "All laptop Inquiries Here" thread)

Even stock speed will run so many games at high fps on 1366x768 which is the resolution i will play games in even if the screen can go to 1600x900 maximum...

Samsung's the one for me!!!

Is it true that this laptop has three ram slots and two hard disc drive areas?


----------



## rider (Jul 6, 2012)

abhishekmaha said:


> backlit keyboard? that's a definite deal-maker
> 
> and we also get a full numeric keyboard...that's ugly...keys are too small now..
> 
> @rider jbl is really better than skull candy??....that's excellent!!!



Skullcandy is brand for earphones and docks, it is maybe their first attempt in laptop or any speakers. These samsung laptops are with in-built JBL mini sub-woofer too. I guarantee the sound will be brilliant.


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 6, 2012)

Is it true that this laptop has three ram slots and two hard disc drive areas? I really want to know this...If the laptop can take 2 1tb hdds then it would be excellent...


----------



## rider (Jul 6, 2012)

abhishekmaha said:


> hey, 17r se is just too big to carry around...15 inch is much more manageable...
> and we get a budget option for 50k...why would you go to 17r se and pay 14k more? also, samsung gpu is already factory overclocked gt650mx(for new forum members, read the "All laptop Inquiries Here" thread)
> 
> Even stock speed will run so many games at high fps on 1366x768 which is the resolution i will play games in even if the screen can go to 1600x900 maximum...
> ...


Yes, 17R SE is pain to carry around, weighs 3.4kg, so big no for mobility.. it is desktop replacing laptop not that laptop that can we put in our laps/thighs. Wait for the proper review by *har*. Not sure, there is any kinda GPU named GT 650MX, in other countries it is just GT 650M 2GB DDR3.


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 7, 2012)

And about the ram slots and hard disc drives?


----------



## rider (Jul 7, 2012)

abhishekmaha said:


> And about the ram slots and hard disc drives?


8GB is more than enough for gaming. Putting more than 8GB of RAM is waste of money unless you do OS visualization. Wait for the proper review by *har*.


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks a lot!!!

It's going to take some time for me to get my own laptop anyway...My college hasn't started yet and my parents told me that they would buy it after a month or two...sometimes these things get stolen...


----------



## shashvataditya123 (Jul 7, 2012)

i'm thinking of getting the samsung series 5 550p. please let me know where i can buy it from in india and how much it will cost approx. 
also, what are the other options for gaming laptop under 60k?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 7, 2012)

So Guys Which is better??
GT 650MX DDR3 or GT7730M DDR5??
Gpu of Samsung 550P and Dell Inspiron 15R SE


----------



## har (Jul 7, 2012)

Come on guys !! You cant say skullcandy is better or JBL is better just by hearing their names can you.

FACT 1:dell has its speakers in the bottom. Reviews agree sound does get muffled. Whereas samsung has them on top. Notebookcheck(the best reviews) said the sound of the samsung was totally amazing. Its one of its main +ve points. Sound fills the entire room and doesnt distort even at high volumes. And they say the design is understated but good and build is good.

FACT 2:Funnily Anandtech reviewed the Acer Aspire V3(same specs as inspiron 15r se) and suggested it over inspiron 15r se because of its bad build quality !! Dont look at pics and say Samsung is ugly because Dell has chosen the 90's old school design for inspiron. And you dont want to read comments by people regarding its design in engadget,anandtech,etc

Think I am trolling ?? Google will help you. I can even give you the links to validate each and every point above.



pratyush997 said:


> So Guys Which is better??
> GT 650MX DDR3 or GT7730M DDR5??
> Gpu of Samsung 550P and Dell Inspiron 15R SE



Samsung around 25% better I guess. 
7730m=3dmark06=9200-9500
gt650m=3dmark06=12500-13500

You can see gaming fps and other comparisons at these two links:
*www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&e...qvvdc14_6djmNiu3w&sig2=fhDireviZBlNUlbNCGKgyA

*www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&e...EPY7bDSG8QPo2OY8Q&sig2=g3ip3BV3Ym9WPi83oJrknw

UPDATE: The dealer says the model I ordered is GT650M but it has 1GB video memory not 2GB. How's that possible ? Maybe its 1GB DDR5  Tuesday will answer everything.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi guys This Website States that the laptop has GT 650M *GDDR3*!!!!


----------



## har (Jul 7, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Hi guys This Website States that the laptop has GT 650M *GDDR3*!!!!



I know !! But dealer doesnt agree. Maybe its different for India ? I hope so


----------



## far (Jul 7, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> Checked out a few pics of this on a website. I'm glad i didn't chose this one. It looked ugly and doesn't have a backlit keyboard. Love my dell 15r se. Cant wait for it to arrive.



ha ha..if its for looks 15r se is really ugly looking plastic bezel with small keypad and  a large palm rest...that is the reason i dropped the idea of buying se despite of its specs after seeing it at the showroom. the regular 15r looks great but not specs...
definitely samsung looks better..


----------



## sakii (Jul 7, 2012)

far said:


> ha ha..if its for looks 15r se is really ugly looking plastic bezel with small keypad and  a large palm rest...that is the reason i dropped the idea of buying se despite of its specs after seeing it at the showroom. the regular 15r looks great but not specs...
> definitely samsung looks better..



Even I was planning to buy 15R SE and was compromising with the looks. BTW whats wrong with SAMSUNG design.... if its not tht sexy,.... it ain't look bad though. Its gud to have beasty features inside which I think it is having...!!!


HAR >> man thts a lil blow 650M 1 GB only (iff it is so )

Rider >> ur view on it ??? ( >> 1 GB GT 650 M)


----------



## utkarsh.jindal (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi guys!!

I have personally seen the i7 version of this laptop.
The screen is 1600x900 with nVidia 650m DDR3
8GB ram  1TB HDD + BluRay Drive
2years international warranty


----------



## far (Jul 7, 2012)

sakii said:


> Even I was planning to buy 15R SE and was compromising with the looks. BTW whats wrong with SAMSUNG design.... if its not tht sexy,.... it ain't look bad though. Its gud to have beasty features inside which I think its having...



Did i say anything different ????


----------



## adityamakkar (Jul 7, 2012)

Model with i7 is having 2gb graphics card for sure as I had the privilege to  see the laptop myself. And yes the screen is 1600 x 900. The speakers of samsung are just awesome, much better than hp dv6 7040tx.


----------



## far (Jul 7, 2012)

adityamakkar said:


> Model with i7 is having 2gb graphics card for sure as I had the privilege to  see the laptop myself. And yes the screen is 1600 x 900. The speakers of samsung are just awesome, much better than hp dv6 7040tx.



great...did u see the i5 model....or i7..well where did you see it...I have trouble finding here...in chennai....planning to have a look at it today....


----------



## rider (Jul 7, 2012)

har said:


> Come on guys !! You cant say skullcandy is better or JBL is better just by hearing their names can you.



Who said skullcandy sounds better, it doesn't even have a mini sub woofers.

The truth is inspiron special editions are bad copy of my hp dv6, I'm not joking but look design and shape wise they almost copy everything, like touchpad, palm rest, screen edge design, exactly same style of hinge attached monitor, may be because last years XPS 15 users faced hinge issue. Samsung design is unique and genuine and make the difference.



sakii said:


> Even I was planning to buy 15R SE and was compromising with the looks. BTW whats wrong with SAMSUNG design.... if its not tht sexy,.... it ain't look bad though. Its gud to have beasty features inside which I think it is having...!!!
> 
> 
> HAR >> man thts a lil blow 650M 1 GB only (iff it is so )
> ...



650M is much much better than HD 7730M. HD 7730 is not even better than GT 640M. No, reason to compare with GT 650M.


----------



## adityamakkar (Jul 7, 2012)

far said:


> great...did u see the i5 model....or i7..well where did you see it...I have trouble finding here...in chennai....planning to have a look at it today....


i saw it in a local shop at ghaziabad(ncr region) and it was i7 model.


----------



## rider (Jul 7, 2012)

adityamakkar said:


> i saw it in a local shop at ghaziabad(ncr region) and it was i7 model.



Whats the price in ghazaiabad? Better to come nehru place, delhi and buy with bargaining.


----------



## adityamakkar (Jul 7, 2012)

price is 58k with blu-ray and without bargain


----------



## far (Jul 7, 2012)

adityamakkar said:


> i saw it in a local shop at ghaziabad(ncr region) and it was i7 model.



will try my luck locally and post updates...

@rider...
i called the compusoft guys this morning...and if we need to order online..we got to deposit the amount in  their bank account it seems..then they will ship he product...in this computer age....its fishy...

also the prices mentioned are vat excluded...

if one can go to this shop personally then they can decide on buying from them else big no


----------



## sakii (Jul 7, 2012)

far said:


> Did i say anything different ????


Did I said I am opposing ur view 



adityamakkar said:


> Model with i7 is having 2gb graphics card for sure as I had the privilege to  see the laptop myself. And yes the screen is 1600 x 900. The speakers of samsung are just awesome, much better than hp dv6 7040tx.



I think thn i5 will b having ( most probably) 2 GB graphic crd...as cost diffrnce is not tht much to shed out 1 gb graphic and i7 cpu together.



rider said:


> Who said skullcandy sounds better, it doesn't even have a mini sub woofers.
> 
> The truth is inspiron special editions are bad copy of my hp dv6, I'm not joking but look design and shape wise they almost copy everything, like touchpad, palm rest, screen edge design, exactly same style of hinge attached monitor, may be because last years XPS 15 users faced hinge issue. Samsung design is unique and genuine and make the difference.
> 
> ...



Rider >> dude....wht I was asking was...did having 1gb GT 650 M against 2 GB 7730 or 2 GB GT640M will b a matter of concern ( read deal breaker)


----------



## rider (Jul 7, 2012)

far said:


> will try my luck locally and post updates...
> 
> @rider...
> i called the compusoft guys this morning...and if we need to order online..we got to deposit the amount in  their bank account it seems..then they will ship he product...in this computer age....its fishy...
> ...



I hate online shopping to purchase big stuffs like laptop, I purchased my my hp laptop from flipkart because they were offering a large amount of cashback. I done the full payment, because in cash on delivery can is limited to 50k. But flipkart cheated me and didn't deliver the laptop. *Purchasing from shop is the best.*


----------



## far (Jul 7, 2012)

sakii said:


> Did I said I am opposing ur view



..if you quoted me and asked whats wrong with the design...god knows if its acceptance or opposing...
duh....!!!


----------



## rider (Jul 7, 2012)

It's okay, everyone has right to speech.. if you think samsung laptop is not sexy, samsung laptop is not sexy for you. Their should no debate regarding to colour and design, common we are guys who cares that much about colour and design, this is gaming pandora.


----------



## sakii (Jul 7, 2012)

far said:


> ..if you quoted me and asked whats wrong with the design...god knows if its acceptance or opposing...
> duh....!!!



OK...i shuld have captured complete quote. My mistake. 

Now read it as an acceptance 

I have no issue with smsung design.  I am happy with its specs. I want it to be a For-me affordable gaming machine. Thts it.

PS: Black colour inplace of silver would hv been gud too. Just imagining.


----------



## far (Jul 7, 2012)

hehe..cool....no problem...

if i can get my hands on this laptop will surely help me buying it ..specs are awesome...


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 7, 2012)

sakii said:


> OK...i shuld have captured complete quote. My mistake.
> 
> Now read it as an acceptance
> 
> ...



Plain black would have been better.


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 7, 2012)

far said:


> will try my luck locally and post updates...
> 
> @rider...
> i called the compusoft guys this morning...and if we need to order online..we got to deposit the amount in  their bank account it seems..then they will ship he product...in this computer age....its fishy...
> ...



Hey, I phoned those Compusoft Systems people too....Its in Coimbatore....they said they have no model available and that we can only order online...VAT adds up to 52k and odd...not too much...

@far If you find any supplier in Chennai, please let me know...

Scratches will probably show up easily on a black surface, no? Any way is ok for me though...



rider said:


> I hate online shopping to purchase big stuffs like laptop, I purchased my my hp laptop from flipkart because they were offering a large amount of cashback. I done the full payment, because in cash on delivery can is limited to 50k. But flipkart cheated me and didn't deliver the laptop. *Purchasing from shop is the best.*



You lost 50k just like that???


----------



## rider (Jul 7, 2012)

abhishekmaha said:


> You lost 50k just like that???



No, I paid around 56k for my hp laptop and after so much emailing they returned my money after weeks. They said we can't deliver for unknown reasons, may be they got many buyers for this laptop and getting loss for cashback. All and all flipkart is reined nowadays they don't have any cashbacks, discount coupons etc. There are many sites like infibeam.com, buytheprice.com etc are much better than flipkart in deals.
My dv6-6165tx is made of bronze metal so no scratches. I'm very happy with quality of performance of my laptop though it is 8 months old and I uses daily.


----------



## daksh (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm really inclined in buying this over 15r se but the thing that is worrying me is the heating of gpu and it throttling over 85 . Had it just been heating it would have been okay but I read that it throttles as well . Now I'm really confused . I have to order my laptop by around 11th of this month and need it in hand before 25-26 .


----------



## sakii (Jul 7, 2012)

Just for an update....
Got info on this laptop   Its 52k complete including vat in home state ( DEALER PRICE as my close frnd is a dealer )  He told me I can get it within a day of order in M.P. which is my home state -x visiting in nxt month there)

and yes Its 2 GB as of he told me this. Not clear abt warranty for more than 1 yr though.

.


----------



## har (Jul 7, 2012)

sakii said:


> Just for an update....
> Got info on this laptop   Its 52k complete including vat in home state ( DEALER PRICE as my close frnd is a dealer )  He told me I can get it within a day of order in M.P. which is my home state -x visiting in nxt month there)
> 
> and yes Its 2 GB as of he told me this. Not clear abt warranty for more than 1 yr though.
> ...



Try and bargain to 50k like I did !!
Can you please ask about the screen of i5 ?? If i7 is 1600*900, i5 also must be so because price difference is only around 6000 -7000 Rs which adds i7,2gb ram extra and bluray.


----------



## sakii (Jul 7, 2012)

This machine has INTEL Widi (intel wireless display) to watch laptop content in 1080P on HDTV via wireless adoptor (to be purchased seperately)

My friend who is a dealer too...got info as 
i5 version is 2.60 Ghz 3MB L3 cache 
and BT 4.0 too.....with 2GB GT650M (DDR3)
Webcam >> 1.3M
Windows 7 home premium (64 bit)



har said:


> Try and bargain to 50k like I did !!
> Can you please ask about the screen of i5 ?? If i7 is 1600*900, i5 also must be so because price difference is only around 6000 -7000 Rs which adds i7,2gb ram extra and bluray.



Dude ... what I quote is dealer price in Madhya Pradesh including VAT which is more in MP i think.


----------



## har (Jul 7, 2012)

@sakii--what abt screen of i5 version ? Did he give any info on that ?


----------



## sakii (Jul 7, 2012)

No I had to talk in detail....could'nt do abt screen and warranty due to bad network .
Actually he did not deal in Laptop...but will get me in touch with someone in Delhi ( from were they place oreder in bulk)

Will talk to him in eve with full details.


----------



## har (Jul 7, 2012)

sakii said:


> No I had to talk in detail....could'nt do abt screen and warranty due to bad network .
> Actually he did not deal in Laptop...but will get me in touch with someone in Delhi ( from were they place oreder in bulk)
> 
> Will talk to him in eve with full details.



OK Thanks Mate !!!!!!! I will talk with my dealer too. If its 1600*900,its the deal of the century(ok i am exagerrating )


----------



## sakii (Jul 7, 2012)

har said:


> OK Thanks Mate !!!!!!! I will talk with my dealer too. If its 1600*900,its the deal of the century(ok i am exagerrating )



I think SAMSUNG won't give u chance of heart attack due to sudden jolt ov joy 

But if it is so........thn many recent buyers will be heart broken


----------



## Funny (Jul 7, 2012)

Just had a demo of the i7 version. Its got killer looks and an awesome GT 650M with 1600x99 display 
Rs. 61,990/- (Inclusive of VAT) 
I hope I can get it soon


----------



## sakii (Jul 7, 2012)

Funny said:


> Just had a demo of the i7 version. Its got killer looks and an awesome GT 650M with 1600x99 display
> Rs. 61,990/- (Inclusive of VAT)
> I hope I can get it soon



Have u askd abt warranty..... I am concerned abt it quite much.


----------



## har (Jul 7, 2012)

sakii said:


> I think SAMSUNG won't give u chance of heart attack due to sudden jolt ov joy
> 
> But if it is so........thn many recent buyers will be heart broken



People are already heartbroken. 1600*900 will only increase it. But come new dv6 at who knows 45k and the same thing will happen to me. Sadness always follows happiness in the electronics world i feel 



Funny said:


> Just had a demo of the i7 version. Its got killer looks and an awesome GT 650M with 1600x99 display
> Rs. 61,990/- (Inclusive of VAT)
> I hope I can get it soon



God can my i5 version also be having 1600*900 ?  pray pray 



sakii said:


> Have u askd abt warranty..... I am concerned abt it quite much.



My dealer said its 2 year international warranty


----------



## sakii (Jul 7, 2012)

har said:


> People are already heartbroken. 1600*900 will only increase it. But come new dv6 at who knows 45k and the same thing will happen to me. Sadness always follows happiness in the electronics world i feel



yeah lolz. 

Question is....Is HP tht desperate  

I am waiting till month end to get this machine iff nothing better ( Read HP dv6) surface out...as I hv no intention to run madly in search of this model in mumbai just to add to the price. 



har said:


> My dealer said its 2 year international warranty



wooohooooo


----------



## har (Jul 7, 2012)

sakii said:


> yeah lolz.
> 
> Question is....Is HP tht desperate
> 
> I am waiting till month end to get this machine iff nothing better ( Read HP dv6) surface out...as I hv no intention to run madly in search of this model in mumbai just to add to the price.



gt650m at 50k was unheard of. We all expected 60k+. Maybe HP will lower price. Its customers gain anyway


----------



## Funny (Jul 7, 2012)

Actually he told its 1 Year on-site warranty. Not sure whether the sales man was right or not, gotta ask him properly again :-/


----------



## har (Jul 7, 2012)

Guys SAMSUNG has launmched i5 version in russia with 1600*900 resolution standard !!
15,6" ????? 5 ??????????? ??????? 550P5C-S02 - ????? | SAMSUNG

Dream coming true


----------



## rider (Jul 7, 2012)

har said:


> Guys SAMSUNG has launmched i5 version in russia with 1600*900 resolution standard !!
> 15,6" ????? 5 ??????????? ??????? 550P5C-S02 - ????? | SAMSUNG
> 
> Dream coming true



Remember what I said, US and asian versions are different and you were saying if it is not in US how can it be in our india.


----------



## har (Jul 7, 2012)

UPDATE:: Resolution is 1600*900 for i5 !!!!!   



rider said:


> Remember what I said, US and asian versions are different and you were saying if it is not in US how can it be in our india.



Really sorry yaar


----------



## rider (Jul 7, 2012)

har said:


> UPDATE:: Resolution is 1600*900 for i5 !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Really sorry yaar



and of course for core-i7 too. Implies in both 15.6" models. 

it's okay, you are a newbie.


----------



## har (Jul 7, 2012)

rider said:


> and of course for core-i7 too. Implies in both 15.6" models.



Of course,if i5 has it i7 will obviously have it !!

 Cant stop smiling.
Samsung alreaady great panels,1600*900 matte led samsung panel=GOD 



rider said:


> it's okay, you are a newbie.



And I am not really a newbieJust a newbie to participating in forums.


----------



## rider (Jul 7, 2012)

har said:


> Of course,if i5 has it i7 will obviously have it !!
> 
> Cant stop smiling.
> Samsung alreaady great panels,1600*900 matte led samsung panel=GOD
> ...



What was the conf of you previous PC?


----------



## sakii (Jul 7, 2012)

har said:


> Guys SAMSUNG has launmched i5 version in russia with 1600*900 resolution standard !!
> 15,6" ????? 5 ??????????? ??????? 550P5C-S02 - ????? | SAMSUNG
> 
> Dream coming true



Russian site is good to check laptop images too 

Dont worry Ur eyes will open on Monday/tuesday


----------



## har (Jul 7, 2012)

rider said:


> What was the conf of you previous PC?



Now have a dual core,2gb ram,1tb harddisk. Yeah the config is old but it just refuses to die !! 

Started working on my first PC when I was born !! Yeah we had an pc before i was even born(DOS was awesome,win 3.1 changed lifes,win 98 was awesome). So far have had 7-8 desktops ,1 netbook. And done plenty of desktop buildings for friends. So yeah I am not a newbie


----------



## rider (Jul 7, 2012)

har said:


> Now have a dual core,2gb ram,1tb harddisk. Yeah the config is old but it just refuses to die !!
> 
> Started working on my first PC when I was born !! Yeah we had an pc before i was even born(DOS was awesome,win 3.1 changed lifes,win 98 was awesome). So far have had 7-8 desktops ,1 netbook. And done plenty of desktop buildings for friends. So yeah I am not a newbie



I mean to say newbie in laptop world. It's gonna be your first proper laptop.


----------



## har (Jul 7, 2012)

rider said:


> I mean to say newbie in laptop world. It's gonna be your first proper laptop.



Thats true. Actually had followed the dv6 thread a lot(my dad agreed to buy me one) but I posponed. You contributed a lot there so I totally respect you 

@rider-please check PM


----------



## hpblze (Jul 7, 2012)

I have mine since last week and I must say man m I impressed ! The specs on this are great and its got a great body too ... 
The pricing makes it even sweeter as other laptops with same specs are almost 20-30 k more expensive than this 

The screen is great , but the only down side is the viewing angles for this is a bit less , but I guess the sceen is the default ones that samsung uses now a days in thier laptops 

cheers


----------



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Jul 7, 2012)

Any dealers in Nehru Place? (planning to buy the i7 version)


----------



## SijuS (Jul 7, 2012)

Does Samsung provide onsite warranty? And do they provide accidental damages warranty too?

@hpblze
A review and some pics would be much appreciated.


----------



## har (Jul 7, 2012)

hpblze said:


> I have mine since last week and I must say man m I impressed ! The specs on this are great and its got a great body too ...
> The pricing makes it even sweeter as other laptops with same specs are almost 20-30 k more expensive than this
> 
> The screen is great , but the only down side is the viewing angles for this is a bit less , but I guess the sceen is the default ones that samsung uses now a days in thier laptops
> ...



Please share specs and price.

Also some benchmarks or pics would be nice !!


----------



## eduku (Jul 7, 2012)

Hey guys, are you sure that the 550p has a 1600X900 resolution screen?
Cause I had a chat with a Samsung person yesterday and she said that it had a 1366X768 resolution screen. 
BTW I read somewhere that if the GT650M has a DDR3 RAM it bottlenecks the performance and that it is nowhere as fast as the the GDDR5 version.
And  hpblze what did you exactly mean when you said that the screen had poor viewing angles? Are the viewing angles not as good as the ones on the new inspiron SE or the previous generation DV6?


----------



## RON28 (Jul 7, 2012)

i think rider is right, samsung being a south korean company will eye for asian market first, and if that russian site has 1600x900, bloody hell same goes with india 
its ****ing true, 900p resoultion in 15.6inch lappy will become trendsetter  time to party hard on this thread, and looks aren't bad, look at it, ****ing simple and awesome 
GT 650M with JBL speakers  

am i high or still dreaming


----------



## rider (Jul 7, 2012)

hpblze said:


> I have mine since last week and I must say man m I impressed ! The specs on this are great and its got a great body too ...
> The pricing makes it even sweeter as other laptops with same specs are almost 20-30 k more expensive than this
> 
> The screen is great , but the only down side is the viewing angles for this is a bit less , but I guess the sceen is the default ones that samsung uses now a days in thier laptops
> ...



We all guys are waiting for your review and pictures. You are the first owner of this laptop in our TDF forum.


----------



## har (Jul 7, 2012)

RON28 said:


> i think rider is right, samsung being a south korean company will eye for asian market first, and if that russian site has 1600x900, bloody hell same goes with india
> its ****ing true, 900p resoultion in 15.6inch lappy will become trendsetter  time to party hard on this thread, and looks aren't bad, look at it, ****ing simple and awesome
> GT 650M with JBL speakers
> 
> am i high or still dreaming



Same state here  
People would have laughed if we told such a deal even 2 weeks ago. I think Samsung is high offering such a product at a mere 50k. Like what are they thinking ? The specs are f****** awesome even for 60-65k. Instead 50k.3Dmark06 scores are around 13000 which is just 

Lucky us


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 7, 2012)

Damn, you guys are lucky. Lets hope there is no hidden catch anywhere. This kind of aggressive pricing from samsung may force dell and other companies to reevaluate their pricing.


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 7, 2012)

@ hpblze Please check the screen resolution and give once and for all-conclusion...still having a doubt...


----------



## rider (Jul 7, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> Damn, you guys are lucky. Lets hope there is no hidden catch anywhere. This kind of aggressive pricing from samsung may force dell and other companies to reevaluate their pricing.



Nobody knows that much technical knowledge, only a few people see these things, samsung laptops sale are nothing in comparison to hp, dell and lenovo. Dell will not drop the price.
They want to make market, you know they are kinda stragglers. That's why they are providing better specs in less bucks. There will be affect in prices after sometime.


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 7, 2012)

Found a thread about 17 inch version of np550. forum.notebookreview.com/samsung/673502-anyone-here-have-np550p7c-17-a.html

People seem to have problem with gpu overheating very quickly and throttling. Normally a 17 inchers have better cooling than 15 inchers. If that's the case then it makes sense why samsung is selling it dirt cheap. Probably they are clearing up their stock and gonna replace it with either series 7 or series 9. 
Hence almost non exsistant driver support.

Before samsung users start to flaming me , have a look at that thread and read through what problems users are facing.


----------



## rider (Jul 7, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> Probably they are clearing up their stock and gonna replace it with either series 7 or series 9.



LOL, series 7 and series 9 are other segments, there is nothing like replacing and all.


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 7, 2012)

I sincerely hope that this is not the case. It would be nice if some owner can do some benchmarks and put up the thermal stats. Gaming on crysis (max settings) for half an hour should be stressful enough. 
This should clear up any doubts for prospective new owners.

Read through that thread before loling rider


----------



## rider (Jul 7, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> Found a thread about 17 inch version of np550. forum.notebookreview.com/samsung/673502-anyone-here-have-np550p7c-17-a.html
> 
> People seem to have problem with gpu overheating very quickly and throttling. Normally a 17 inchers have better cooling than 15 inchers. If that's the case then it makes sense why samsung is selling it dirt cheap.
> 
> Before samsung users start to flaming me , have a look at that thread and read through what problems users are facing.



86*C is not that much high temperature, alienwares and dell xps15 reaches to 96-98*C in gaming.

You already have ordered dell inspiron laptop, don't troll anything in this thread.. if you don't know anything.


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 7, 2012)

High temps is not the problem. Problem is the throttling which results in the lag in the games. Thus causing the jerky gameplay. This is not a problem in alienware and asus rog systems. They dont throttle and make the game crawl.


----------



## rider (Jul 7, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> High temps is not the problem. Problem is the throttling which results in the lag in the games. Thus causing the jerky gameplay. This is not a problem in alienware and asus rog systems. They dont throttle and make the game crawl.



Neither my hp throttles, this seems like some issue with drivers.


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 7, 2012)

I know you are a old member here but calling someones view as trolling just cuz you don't like is pure bullshit.



rider said:


> Neither my hp throttles, this seems like some issue with drivers.



well, only some owner can clear this up by posting some benchmarks.


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 7, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> Found a thread about 17 inch version of np550. forum.notebookreview.com/samsung/673502-anyone-here-have-np550p7c-17-a.html
> 
> People seem to have problem with gpu overheating very quickly and throttling. Normally a 17 inchers have better cooling than 15 inchers. If that's the case then it makes sense why samsung is selling it dirt cheap. Probably they are clearing up their stock and gonna replace it with either series 7 or series 9.
> Hence almost non exsistant driver support.
> ...



Then see this popular aussie thread on 15r SE there they got loooooots f complaints on their early stage of lap ...!!!
but v dont get any problems neighter BSOD as many there says!!!
Thank god but, dont know the reason y they got so many troubles with 15r se!!

@rider 
facts should be welcomed(if proper links are givn) ..pls dont call it trolling!!


----------



## rider (Jul 7, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> I know you are a old member here but calling someones view as trolling just cuz you don't like is pure bullshit.



First tell me why you are in this thread, you already order your laptop and diverting here new buyers by using offensive language. Bad words in this are not allowed you can be banned.


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 7, 2012)

Did i ever mentioned that your hp crawls?  i know it has a excellent cooling system. I'm questioning samsung only.


----------



## har (Jul 7, 2012)

I've seen that thread. The reason is pretty simple. Official drivers for GT650m is not out yet. New dv6 reaches 90+ temps and there is no problem. Even proper gt640m drivers are not out yet.


----------



## rider (Jul 7, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> Did i ever mentioned that your hp crawls?  i know it has a excellent cooling system. I'm questioning samsung only.


You can not hesitate and puts something against with abusive language here, few days ago you were going to cancel you laptop for this and now if it is not possible you started all this  s***.


----------



## har (Jul 7, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> Then see this popular aussie thread on 15r SE there they got loooooots f complaints on their early stage of lap ...!!!
> but v dont get any problems neighter BSOD as many there says!!!
> Thank god but, dont know the reason y they got so many troubles with 15r se!!
> 
> ...



You are right. You may recall me expressing concers over loads of BSOD's in the special edition. It got sorted out. It's always sorted out.


----------



## rider (Jul 7, 2012)

har said:


> I've seen that thread. The reason is pretty simple. Official drivers for GT650m is not out yet. New dv6 reaches 90+ temps and there is no problem. Even proper gt640m drivers are not out yet.



Exactly, this throttling problem is with driver issues. He knows nothing about this stuff, I think he can not digest this. I hate trolling.


----------



## har (Jul 7, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> Found a thread about 17 inch version of np550. forum.notebookreview.com/samsung/673502-anyone-here-have-np550p7c-17-a.html
> 
> People seem to have problem with gpu overheating very quickly and throttling. Normally a 17 inchers have better cooling than 15 inchers. If that's the case then it makes sense why samsung is selling it dirt cheap. Probably they are clearing up their stock and gonna replace it with either series 7 or series 9.
> Hence almost non exsistant driver support.
> ...



LOL !! This is the latest laptops in Series 5.Released all over the world. Got editor's recommendation from TechRadar.Even notebookcheck reviewed it the moment it was released because this is gonna be samsung's bread and butter model all over the world and its prime model for the back to school season abroad. The others are named series 7 and series 9 for a reason you know !! Give time for drivers !! The model aint even listed in samsung site till now !!


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 7, 2012)

Then, is it better to buy the laptop right now and wait for drivers, or should we buy it only after some drivers are released?

Hey, let's wait for a proper review by member har before we make any assumptions....that will clear all doubts....


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 7, 2012)

Even if its driver problem, its running quite hotter than it should.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 7, 2012)

^^Yeah ..and is there any overheating Issues on this laptop cuz overheating sux!Badly


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 7, 2012)

@abhishek, if you can wait then you should. 650m may get a driver update soon which should hopefully fix all the problems and you may see hp and acer coming up with a killer lappy in that time. You'll be spoilt for choices.


----------



## rider (Jul 7, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> Yeah ignoring the problems and suggesting a laptop to new buyers is good and pointing out the problems is trolling.



This is not an issue, man. Stop hesitating *har* knows all about this, this is just driver issue which will be easily solved. GT 650M is a very powerful GPU, this issue is simply to be ignored. I said trolling cause you started use bad language to tell, you should behave normal, also against TDF rules.. read again.


----------



## har (Jul 7, 2012)

For heavens sake !! I am getting the laptop !! I will be your guinea pig OK !!
Quit speculating.

BTW Ivy bridge lappy's regularly heat up to 90+ degree's. You can google it.

@antisocialbratt--Do you even know what a driver means ? How hard it is to write one and make it perfect. What a bad driver can do ? Go to nvidia site. Under gt650m there are 0 nvidia recommended drivers. All are beta drivers. So if you trash samsung,trash also hp dv6, and all laptps having gt650m because they will all HEAT UP !!


----------



## rider (Jul 7, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^Yeah ..and is there any overheating Issues on this laptop cuz overheating sux!Badly



I don't think there is something *overheating* in this laptop, wait for the review with proper drivers on this thread.


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 7, 2012)

@ rider, i can cancle my order at any time and get a refund as the manufacturing of my build hasnt started yet. Why do you think i'm researching about np550 so deeply.  if there were no problems like this then i would have gone for it.


----------



## rider (Jul 7, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> @ rider, i can cancle my order at any time and get a refund as the manufacturing of my build hasnt started yet. Why do you think i'm researching about np550 so deeply.  if there were no problems like this then i would have gone for it.



Alright, and wait for review by any TDF member who will review this laptop model.

I'm not any kinda fanboy or sales-man. I'm just a techy guy who believes in VFM gadgets, helping guys regarding to this. If there is problem in this laptop I will not hesitate to say bad against it.


----------



## har (Jul 7, 2012)

If it throttles badly they will take it back and replace the laptop. Someone in a foreign forum had his 550p replaced. They said the said 90's temp is normal for ivy bridge but throttling should not be there.I will try to find the link.


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 7, 2012)

@har, i know what a driver is cuz i'm a lowly IT engineer myself.   
from what i've read, nvidia has better understanding of their hardware than ati. Thus they are better at fixing bugs in their driver. Hence i hope this is just a driver problem.
 But what you fail to understand is that drivers woukd fix the throttling, heating is mostly due to poor ventilation and cooling system. No amount of driver update can rectify that. 
Thus nvidia can fix the throttling but laptop would run hot.

I'm glad we came to an understanding. I may have have to buy another laptop in next few weeks for my gf.Thus i'm looking hard into this. If all the problems are solved by then, then i may give her my 15r and buy this for myself


----------



## har (Jul 7, 2012)

Check out this review.Covers 15" version:
Samsung Serie 5 550P5C-S02DE Notebook im Test Spieltrieb – 15,6-Zoll-Multimedia-Notebook mit Gaming-Qualitäten auf notebookjournal.de

This thread is good. Owner of 550p and benchmarks :
NVIDIA GT 650M Benchmarks



antisocialbratt said:


> @har, i know what a driver is cuz i'm a lowly IT engineer myself.
> from what i've read, nvidia has better understanding of their hardware than ati. Thus they are better at fixing bugs in their driver. Hence i hope this is just a driver problem.
> But what you fail to understand is that drivers woukd fix the throttling, heating is mostly due to poor ventilation and cooling system. No amount of driver update can rectify that.
> Thus nvidia can fix the throttling but laptop would run hot.
> ...



Throttling is the only real problem.

Temps are normal for a ivy bridge laptpop. They use different thermal insulation in the chips and hence hot.


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 7, 2012)

Gaming on hot gpu's is nithing new. My old 4870 in my desktop used to hover around 85 to 90 and after a few months it used to reach 110  and then bsod. It turned out that there was some blockage in ventilation. I changed up and temps came back to normal. Thus i'm worried if same thing happens in this. Its a lappy thus cleaning up wont be easy like a desktop.

Does the samsung has vents on the bottom or side?


----------



## har (Jul 7, 2012)

Check out the review link above.It explains.

See this thread,even new dv6 heats up like hell.
Dv6t Ivy Bridge Temperatures

I suspect its hp's and samsung's power management that plays foul. Use windows power management.

The samsung user with i5 model is pretty happy. Maybe its the i7 that gets hotter.

I think the temps are normal. You can wait for my review. Only 2 days more


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 7, 2012)

Lets hope my build stays out of manufacturing till then  come on dell, you can take a few more days. 
Push the laapy to limits using crysis on max for an hour and also run the heaven benchmark.


----------



## har (Jul 7, 2012)

OK I have crysis setup too


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 7, 2012)

Hey, Germany gets only a 1366x768 even for their i7 models...I really hope Samsung likes India....

Two more days!!!

Not a big problem for me...If I buy Samsung, I get the i5...


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 7, 2012)

Hahaha, nice. lets see if your lappy gonna cry or come out happy 

I checked out the pics. Thank god the vents are on side. If they were on bottom then it would have been unbearable on a lap cuz of temps.


----------



## har (Jul 7, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> Hahaha, nice. lets see if your lappy gonna cry or come out happy
> 
> I checked out the pics. Thank god the vents are on side. If they were on bottom then it would have been unbearable on a lap cuz of temps.



Nothing is gonna happen for heavens sake. Stop scaring people.

The frst post of the following thread will answer everyones question:
NVIDIA GT 650M Benchmarks - Page 5

Good drivers now available for it. 

I've pasted the discussion for everyone's benefit. Does that violate forum rules ?


"Originally Posted by Miloy04  
Hey Cakefish, thanks for all the good work on the benchmarks that you've done. I'm on the verge of buying the samsung laptop that you've used for these benchmarks and I have a few questions about the gt 650m and i5 3210m:

1. is there any CPU bottlenecking at 1366x768 or lower resolutions that you can detect?
2. does the i5 3210 balance well with the gt 650m? (related to the first question really).
3. How hot does the gt 650m/i5 3210m get during average gaming sessions (of 1-3 hours) ?
4. what is the build quality of the laptop like?"


1) Nope, I haven't. In games, performance always improves when I overclock the GPU, hence the i5-3210M is definitely not bottlenecking the 650M 

2) I think so, an i7 for this GPU doesn't make sense unless you need the extra speed for other tasks besides gaming. Only a tiny minority of PC games are CPU dependant. This CPU is definitely powerful enough not to bottleneck the 650M.

3) Absolute max I have recorded is 78 degrees while testing Furmark which is the most intensive application you're gonna find. In actual games it hovers in the high 60's, occasionally hitting 70. The laptop chasis itself stays cool however, during gaming sessions (see below).

4) I'm content with the build quality. I've come from a Sony VAIO E series and I can safely say that this has comparable quality. The fan however, is much quieter and the laptop's keyboard/palmrest stays surprisingly cool during heavy loads. It looks attractive in my opinion (I have the silver one) and has really fantastic speaker system for a laptop with the integrated subwoofer. The keyboard and trackpad are perfect, can't complain about any aspect on this regard, they are responsive, smooth and comfortable to use. Battery life is also far, far superior to my old VAIO, due to more efficient Ivy Bridge/Kepler parts and Optimus.


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 7, 2012)

Those are some nice points. Still I'd wait for har's benchmarks. Those would clear up any doubts whatsoever.


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 7, 2012)

And the winner is *i5*!!!
Yahoo!!!

Sour Grapes because I couldn't afford i7...


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 7, 2012)

^^^^Thats Cool!!!!!!!


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 7, 2012)

i5 is more than enough for gaming.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 7, 2012)

^^^So What more can I get in i7 Model like Blueray or anything??Just Asking!


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 7, 2012)

^^ you get i7.


----------



## har (Jul 7, 2012)

i7 model has 8gb ram instead of 6gb,i7(duh !!) and a bluray player instead of dvd-rw


----------



## sakii (Jul 7, 2012)

i hd talk wid guy frm samsung who is taking awl bulk orders fr MP.  

acc. to him two yr warranty offr is a special offr till 31st july and it def. 2gb nvdia 650m.
abt resoultion....he will tell. me xact detail tomm. but he ws sure abt HD display.
Mind it guys.....1yr extra warranty exclude battery....and dere is no complete accidental cover. We cn hv option of renewing warranty at later point of tym.
So I hope... HAR nw u hv to do awl sort of benchmark test evry thng in nxt week.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 7, 2012)

and What about GFX Card??
GT650mx with DDR3 or DDR5??


----------



## far (Jul 7, 2012)

abhishekmaha said:


> Hey, I phoned those Compusoft Systems people too....Its in Coimbatore....they said they have no model available and that we can only order online...VAT adds up to 52k and odd...not too much...
> 
> @far If you find any supplier in Chennai, please let me know...
> 
> (



sure ...dude...will let you know... i went around few shops today..even samsung autorized dealers dont hv the np550 in stock yet..let alone local shops...but they said they can arrange for it next week....

will see..


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 7, 2012)

How many days for delivery does it take? I need to book it before the offer runs out...Is anybody buying from Compusoft Systems website or is everybody purchasing directly from the shop?

Thanks for the help, far


----------



## sakii (Jul 7, 2012)

i thought. thts available....coz tht person told me....he can get me 1 within 2dys of ordering.  Any one wants. in MP. tell me.....may b i can hlp...tomm. i will ask him iff he can get some arrangemnts fr othr states too....but I m not commiting. 
will let u knw.....coz 2dys m travelling so no frequent updates


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 7, 2012)

sakii said:


> i thought. thts available....coz tht person told me....he can get me 1 within 2dys of ordering.  Any one wants. in MP. tell me.....may b i can hlp...tomm. i will ask him iff he can get some arrangemnts fr othr states too....but I m not commiting.
> will let u knw.....coz 2dys m travelling so no frequent updates



thanks for the help!!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 7, 2012)

@rider & @antisocialbratt and others..

stay on topic and dont get personal


----------



## far (Jul 7, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> Hahaha, nice. lets see if your lappy gonna cry or come out happy
> 
> I checked out the pics. Thank god the vents are on side. If they were on bottom then it would have been unbearable on a lap cuz of temps.



you are definitely after somthing..aren't you?...
lets just wait for har to benchmark this in a couple of days...not make any assumptions right now...
we think you feel that you have pushed the panic button on the inspiron too early and just hoping samsung has something real bad in this model...


----------



## RON28 (Jul 8, 2012)

i think heating causes because of driver issue...gt 630m is stable because it is renamed GT 540M...GT 640M and GT650M are launched in march..correct me if im wrong...so driver support is in beta version, may be they will release stable version in a month 

so till then we can game on it lightly with listening music and watching movies on a 300 nit matte display 

my dream is to play Fear game on full sound at night around 2am on this JBL speaker when there is no one at home


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 8, 2012)

Has anyone here ordered the i7 variant? 

I've read about certain throttling issues (even though they may be driver dependent), but they seem to have been minimized/non existent on the i5 models. 

I'm really confused between the 15R SE top model, and the Samsung Series 5 i7 variant. 

If someone has ordered/already received an i7 (or i5 for that matter) variant and could do a review ASAP it would be much appreciated. 

This thread and the 14/15R SE one have been really helpful. Thanks a lot !


----------



## har (Jul 8, 2012)

RON28 said:


> i think heating causes because of driver issue...gt 630m is stable because it is renamed GT 540M...GT 640M and GT650M are launched in march..correct me if im wrong...so driver support is in beta version, may be they will release stable version in a month
> 
> so till then we can game on it lightly with listening music and watching movies on a 300 nit matte display
> 
> my dream is to play Fear game on full sound at night around 2am on this JBL speaker when there is no one at home



Yep only Beta drivers out.

F.E.A.R at night  but no backlit keyboard. Try dead space 2. Nearly wet my pants


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 8, 2012)

I haven't finished Deasd Space 2 on my desktop yet. Can't play it more than half an hour at a time.  Its too disturbing/scary.


----------



## har (Jul 8, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> I haven't finished Deasd Space 2 on my desktop yet. Can't play it more than half an hour at a time.  Its too disturbing/scary.




Its the scariest game ever released !!


----------



## arani (Jul 8, 2012)

@everyone

will this laptop be available in hyderabad??


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 8, 2012)

^^ may i ask why not? 
it definitely will.


----------



## har (Jul 8, 2012)

arani said:


> @everyone
> 
> will this laptop be available in hyderabad??




Of course it is


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 8, 2012)

har, when is the laptop going to come???

I cant wait for pics and review...the thread is getting boring now

Please try to get it tomorrow...


----------



## har (Jul 8, 2012)

abhishekmaha said:


> har, when is the laptop going to come???
> 
> I cant wait for pics and review...the thread is getting boring now
> 
> Please try to get it tomorrow...



Dealer said Tuesday. I am hoping tomorrow.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 8, 2012)

rider said:


> First tell me why you are in this thread, you already order your laptop and diverting here new buyers



Everyone is allowed to post anything, anywhere. You're not here to define the rules.



abhishekmaha said:


> Then, is it better to buy the laptop right now and wait for drivers, or should we buy it only after some drivers are released?
> 
> Hey, let's wait for a proper review by member har before we make any assumptions....that will clear all doubts....



Its most probably driver issue, so waiting for a proper review won't hurt. 



har said:


> They said the said 90's temp is normal for ivy bridge



If a CPU/GPU's normal temp is above _de facto_ standards, then that doesn't meant its correct. Whatever be the reason, but temps are obviously on the higher side. As said, drivers are supposed to be the culprit, which hopefully you'll be the first one to clear out.


----------



## rider (Jul 8, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Everyone is allowed to post anything, anywhere. You're not here to define the rules.



I'm not anything saying about rules, I know everyone is free to say anything he wants, I was just friendly asking to him, not saying not to write anything here, understood.. read my next comments. 
Stop pulling me with half quotes.

We already discussed about no driver issues in some other thread and he is diverting new buyers with that.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 8, 2012)

rider said:


> I'm not anything saying about rules, I know everyone is free to say anything he wants, .. read my next comments.
> Stop pulling me with half quotes.



Your way of conveying the message was sending a wrong thought, that's it. 



> I was just friendly asking to him, not saying not to write anything here, understood



And what does this implies? Why would you ask someone on the first hand to post here or not? This is not friendliness.


----------



## rider (Jul 8, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Your way of conveying the message was sending a wrong thought, that's it.
> 
> 
> 
> And what does this implies? Why would you ask someone on the first hand to post here or not? This is not friendliness.



As you can read he is kinda jealous or confused about this laptop, he ordered a dell inspiron 15r special edition, he is kinda diverting new buyer buyers by saying it has issues in gaming thats is actually issue regarding to driver that we discussed on some other thread but he is still recalling and making false issues. In the end the way he conveyed and used offensive language was bad. I was controlling him.
Read again properly I didnt said anything about to post here or not, you are taking in totally negative sense, asking someone like this comes in friendliness.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 8, 2012)

reading few posts on this page, this doesn't appear like a samsung laptop thread.   

this is definitely a vfm machine. still waiting for the dv6 with 650m to be announced though. 

any idea what will be the performance difference between the ddr3 and gddr5 gt650m cards?


----------



## vds5344 (Jul 8, 2012)

who cares about anything else now! Really nice at 50k but these compusoft ship anywhere? I too think to talk to parents


----------



## rider (Jul 8, 2012)

Digital Fragger said:


> reading few posts on this page, this doesn't appear like a samsung laptop thread.
> 
> this is definitely a vfm machine. still waiting for the dv6 with 650m to be announced though.
> 
> any idea what will be the performance difference between the ddr3 and gddr5 gt650m cards?



Yea, we guys are still waiting for the first buyer in this thread so it not kinda started yet. Better to wait for the proper review by TDF user.
GT 650M is totally an excellent GPU for mediocre gaming, in performance definitely DDR5 version will perform better. DDR3 are not bad it comes in VFM samsung laptops


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 8, 2012)

Digital Fragger said:


> reading few posts on this page, this doesn't appear like a samsung laptop thread.
> 
> this is definitely a vfm machine. still waiting for the dv6 with 650m to be announced though.
> 
> any idea what will be the performance difference between the ddr3 and gddr5 gt650m cards?



The dv6 7040tx with less RAM and less HDD space, and the GT 630M, was at a higher price than the 15R SE which beats it in all aspects. 

I can't see the new dv6 being in the 60k range.


----------



## rider (Jul 8, 2012)

It will be most probably launch in august like last year.


----------



## vds5344 (Jul 8, 2012)

would be pricier too i guess.


----------



## rider (Jul 8, 2012)

vds5344 said:


> would be pricier too i guess.



May be or may be not. Hp keep dv6 lineup below hp envy15 series which cost in 70-80k.


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 8, 2012)

As far as I know, GT 650 seems to be able to run most games on 1366x768 resolution...If any future games require more intense graphics cards, then I should be able to run them on low resolutions...This laptop should serve my purposes for at least 4 years...Anyway, any laptop that comes out in the future will definitely be better than the predecessors...



rider said:


> Yea, we guys are still waiting for the first buyer in this thread so it not kinda started yet. Better to wait for the proper review by TDF user.
> GT 650M is totally an excellent GPU for mediocre gaming, in performance definitely DDR5 version will perform better. DDR3 are not bad it comes in VFM samsung laptops



Hey, what do you mean "mediocre gaming"? All games are good...


----------



## rider (Jul 8, 2012)

abhishekmaha said:


> As far as I know, GT 650 seems to be able to run most games on 1366x768 resolution...If any future games require more intense graphics cards, then I should be able to run them on low resolutions...This laptop should serve my purposes for at least 4 years...Anyway, any laptop that comes out in the future will definitely be better than the predecessors...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, what do you mean "mediocre gaming"? All games are good...



It is not a GPU for hardcore gaming, it is a mid range graphic chip. For hardcore gaming nvidia GTX series or Radeon HD 79xxM series are there.


----------



## vds5344 (Jul 8, 2012)

well still at low settings it would run most games


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 8, 2012)

Those GPU's are out of reach for me...What other mid-class GPU is in Class 1 above 650M?


----------



## rider (Jul 8, 2012)

GT 650M 2GB DDR5 is the best mid range nvidia GPU that comes in class one. After this GTX 660M, that comes in extreme.



vds5344 said:


> well still at low settings it would run most games



No, you can play new games in medium or high settings with GT 650M.


----------



## har (Jul 8, 2012)

abhishekmaha said:


> Those GPU's are out of reach for me...What other mid-class GPU is in Class 1 above 650M?



The upcoming lenevo y580 comes with the GTX660 which is better than gt650m

Actually gt650m will play all games at a mixture of ultra and high settings.


----------



## rider (Jul 8, 2012)

har said:


> The upcoming lenevo y580 comes with the GTX660 which is better than gt650m
> 
> Actually gt650m will play all games at a mixture of ultra and high settings.



I don't think they will launch here in india, last year they launched a good laptop with GT 555M but a 20% underclocked version for indians to make customers fool.


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 8, 2012)

So there is no budget laptop with even the lowest member of the high-end graphics card series(gtx 660m)?

Everyday, something new happens which changes my preference...First I wanted Dell Inspiron 14r SE, then 15r SE, then Samsung np550p5c,...Actually, I had initially chosen the US version of the Lenovo Ideapad Y580 at the cheapest configuration of $849...Unfortunately due to lack of relatives abroad willing to buy and bring me the laptop, I had to set my sights lower...


----------



## har (Jul 8, 2012)

rider said:


> I don't think they will launch here in india, last year they launched a good laptop with GT 555M but a 20% underclocked version for indians to make customers fool.



Yeah 

Sony is the worst this year. Even their top of the line laptops have the very slow gt640m LE(its not kepler)



abhishekmaha said:


> So there is no budget laptop with even the lowest member of the high-end graphics card series(gtx 660m)?



Well by budget what range are you expecting ?


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 8, 2012)

my budget is about 50k...can go to about 55k...but not to 60k


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 8, 2012)

har said:


> Yeah
> 
> Sony is the worst this year. Even their top of the line laptops have the very slow gt640m LE(its not kepler)



It is kepler, rumor of fermi variant hasn't been confirmed till now. And its not slow by any standards.


----------



## har (Jul 8, 2012)

I think GTX660 is impossible in that range. Even GT650M was thought to be in the 60k+ range until samsung came along and changed everything. Sony still sells hd7670 at 54k 

Your best buy would be i7 version of 550P. gtx series would be 65-70k+ i think


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 8, 2012)

abhishekmaha said:


> my budget is about 50k...can go to about 55k...but not to 60k



Not possible in this budget.


----------



## har (Jul 8, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> It is kepler, rumor of fermi variant hasn't been confirmed till now. And its not slow by any standards.



Kepler or not, its still slower than normal gt640m for sure.gt640m and 650m is available at 50k. Sony's cost closer to 66k but I guess the IPS panel is expensive


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm sure that if there was any other alternative, it would have been known to this forum anyway...

i7 of samsung is impossible for me...adding vat, it goes around 60k...


----------



## har (Jul 8, 2012)

650m le is only slightly better than radeon 7670. Plays max payne 3 at 30fps in low or medium only


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 8, 2012)

You mean 640m LE...What about Radeon 7850? That's higher than 650m..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 8, 2012)

har said:


> Kepler or not, its still slower than normal gt640m for sure.gt640m and 650m is available at 50k. Sony's cost closer to 66k but I guess the IPS panel is expensive



IPS is obviously very expensive, but a worthy thing to own. And 640M LE is even slow than 635M.


----------



## har (Jul 8, 2012)

abhishekmaha said:


> You mean 640m LE...What about Radeon 7850? That's higher than 650m..



They are more or less the same....



dashing.sujay said:


> IPS is obviously very expensive, but a worthy thing to own. And 640M LE is even slow than 635M.



It depends on requirements. I am pretty happy with 1600*900. For non gamers,IPS instead of say gt650m is a very good trade off. Sony doesnt offer anything for gamers


----------



## RON28 (Jul 8, 2012)

Sony has looks and better only in multimedia, from gamers point of view, will only offer medium or low settings for current games. 

may i know the name of the member who first posted about this samsung laptop? 
2 weeks ago i told my heart about new DELL 15R that 7670m is more than enough for me 
but look at today, GT 650M arrived in that budget, and i was just checking its benchmarks on notebookcheck, but didnt knew i will consider this graphic card in my budget, 
i think Samsung is now eyeing for laptop markets


----------



## rider (Jul 8, 2012)

640M LE can't give good fps in new games in high settings on a 1080p screen. Vaios are never gamer's friendly, not only about this year.


----------



## hpblze (Jul 8, 2012)

abhishekmaha said:


> @ hpblze Please check the screen resolution and give once and for all-conclusion...still having a doubt...



its 1600X900 display ... 

was trying to upload pics but It keeps failing .. 

Anyways .. since I do image editing and animation related stuff on this machine the viewing angles does bother me cuz it inverts after a certain angle . But for most people I dont think it will matter 

I currently have an external monitor attached so that I can get uniform color output than the inbuilt display


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 8, 2012)

Yup. 640m le is the gimped version of 640m. It has 128bit bus whereas 640m has 192bit bus which makes a huge difference.


----------



## har (Jul 8, 2012)

RON28 said:


> Sony has looks and better only in multimedia, from gamers point of view, will only offer medium or low settings for current games.
> 
> may i know the name of the member who first posted about this samsung laptop?
> 2 weeks ago i told my heart about new DELL 15R that 7670m is more than enough for me
> ...



I also want to thank that member !!  He's the one who made me wait for the samsung just from his one post  I think it was in the inspiron 15r se thread. Dunno who


----------



## Maddy_AzAd (Jul 8, 2012)

Everyone is waiting for HAR's Lappy 
It seems this kind of config from samsung is limited to INDIA and UK. I was not able to find this kind of config in USA.
Anyone knows about its availability in USA?


----------



## eduku (Jul 8, 2012)

rider said:


> I don't think they will launch here in india, last year they launched a good laptop with GT 555M but a 20% underclocked version for indians to make customers fool.



Is that what "NVidia N12P-GV1 DDR3 2GB Graphics" mentioned in the product specifications for the Lenovo IdeaPad Y570 59-305641 in the Lenovo India website really means?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 8, 2012)

hpblze said:


> its 1600X900 display ...
> 
> was trying to upload pics but It keeps failing ..



Upload the image to any image sharing site like imgur.com and paste the link using  tags. :)
Attachment uploader is experiencing problems.

[quote="antisocialbratt, post: 1698760"]Yup. 640m le is the gimped version of 640m. It has 128bit bus whereas 640m has 192bit bus which makes a huge difference.[/QUOTE]

Both have 128 bit memory bus width.

[quote="eduku, post: 1698780"]Is that what "NVidia N12P-GV1 DDR3 2GB Graphics" mentioned in the product specifications for the Lenovo IdeaPad Y570 59-305641 in the Lenovo India website really means? :-?[/QUOTE]

Gt555M with lower shaders resulting in performance like 540M or even low.


----------



## har (Jul 8, 2012)

eduku said:


> Is that what "NVidia N12P-GV1 DDR3 2GB Graphics" mentioned in the product specifications for the Lenovo IdeaPad Y570 59-305641 in the Lenovo India website really means?



Class 3 card. Not even as good as the old gt540m.


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 8, 2012)

hpblze said:


> its 1600X900 display ...
> 
> was trying to upload pics but It keeps failing ..
> 
> ...



Thanks for the doubt clarification


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 8, 2012)

har said:


> RON28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its here : by ratul currently owning 15r se


----------



## RON28 (Jul 8, 2012)

^^^ratul, thanks for the info you provided, i least care about looks and strongly believes in VFM product, my fav gaming laptop was HP with 6770m graphic card...
but i waited a lot, your research made us to change our mind from DELL INSPIRON 15R 
i think instead of sitting online and searching websites, its better to go personally in market and search. 
even i saw some laptops in VIJAY SALES which were having I5 25xx Series, never saw it on flipkart though.


----------



## red dragon (Jul 9, 2012)

rider said:


> ... IBM still make them.. lenovo just put its logo on it. I also heard that thinkpads have separate service centres.


Who told you that!?
Thinkpads do have a separate service section.
As a matter of fact Dell and hp also have their separate service section for their probools,elitebooks,Vostros,Latitudes.
BTW Lenovo was making IBM laptops(thinkpads included) long before the spin off.
Not all thinkpads are great!Only the T,X and W series are good.
The popular Edge series is crappy like any other consumer laptops.


----------



## rider (Jul 9, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Who told you that!?
> Thinkpads do have a separate service section.
> As a matter of fact Dell and hp also have their separate service section for their probools,elitebooks,Vostros,Latitudes.
> BTW Lenovo was making IBM laptops(thinkpads included) long before the spin off.
> ...



Alright, I read that in some user comment. you clarify it is wrong, thanks.



abhishekmaha said:


> So there is no budget laptop with even the lowest member of the high-end graphics card series(gtx 660m)?
> 
> Everyday, something new happens which changes my preference...First I wanted Dell Inspiron 14r SE, then 15r SE, then Samsung np550p5c,...Actually, I had initially chosen the US version of the Lenovo Ideapad Y580 at the cheapest configuration of $849...Unfortunately due to lack of relatives abroad willing to buy and bring me the laptop, I had to set my sights lower...


What there is no model for $849 with GTX 660M, there is one with $1,349 USD which is available for special $630 discount  final price would be $949. And this discount is only for americans, we will never get this in such a heavy discount. American market is full of competition, some vaio laptops in this price range providing a free PS3 slim. These kinda offers will never come in india, coz only a few people spend money in this segment. 
The base model actual price is $1349 = 74.2k INR


----------



## quicker (Jul 9, 2012)

adityamakkar said:


> i saw it in a local shop at ghaziabad(ncr region) and it was i7 model.



hey, please can you give the address and name of the shop in ghazizbad where this model is available.
thanks in advance.


----------



## har (Jul 9, 2012)

Waaah  will get laptop only tmrw 

Every second feels like a century


----------



## har (Jul 9, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> Its here : by ratul currently owning 15r se



Thanks ratul


----------



## bkpeerless (Jul 9, 2012)

what is the cost by the way


----------



## pranavgoel (Jul 9, 2012)

as ve r talking abt gaming laptops just want to say that MSI GE60 has good config also ASUS N56 
However thr availability in India is in question!!!

None of these have good supply chain in India

*MSI GE 60*
Graphics card -- GTX 660M 2GB DDR5
SCREEN RES 15.6-1080P
HDD-750GB AT 7200 RPM 
i7 IVY BRIDGE

*AUSS N56
*
GRAPHICS CARD- GT650 2GBDDR5
SCREEN 15.6 1080P
I7 IB


----------



## har (Jul 9, 2012)

bkpeerless said:


> what is the cost by the way



The model in my signature costs around 50k. The i7 model with 8 GB Ram and bluray costs around 57k.



pranavgoel said:


> as ve r talking abt gaming laptops just want to say that MSI GE60 has good config also ASUS N56
> However thr availability in India is in question!!!
> 
> None of these have good supply chain in India
> ...



Well asus n56 costs 90k. So will MSI ge 60. The samsung starts from only 50k.


----------



## terrafield (Jul 9, 2012)

har said:


> The model in my signature costs around 50k. The i7 model with 8 GB Ram and bluray costs around 57k.
> 
> 
> 
> Well asus n56 costs 90k. So will MSI ge 60. The samsung starts from only 50k.



I could not find the same model (550P) in Samsung India website. Could you please share the link?


----------



## rider (Jul 9, 2012)

terrafield said:


> I could not find the same model (550P) in Samsung India website. Could you please share the link?



Samsung india have not refreshed their website yet.


----------



## shaggy (Jul 9, 2012)

har said:


> Waaah  will get laptop only tmrw
> 
> Every second feels like a century



Really sorry to hear about that dude. But I'm waiting too. 
Can you tell me approximately when you will be getting the laptop tomorrow?


----------



## CHITRANSH (Jul 9, 2012)

Hello guys
 i'm from Agra,India
and locally this model is available for 58k INR
Core i7|8 gb ram|1 tb hdd|2gb GT650M |blue ray

Shall i go for it locally or Nehru place, Delhi will cost me cheaper.
my buget is 65k +/-5k INR, or there is better one with in my buget?

I will be using it for simulation and mild gaming (diablo 3 and street fighter IV)


----------



## rider (Jul 9, 2012)

CHITRANSH said:


> Hello guys
> i'm from Agra,India
> and locally this model is available for 58k INR
> Core i7|8 gb ram|1 tb hdd|2gb GT650M |blue ray
> ...



Tell me the name of shop where you are getting? 
If that laptop is available for 58k, its a nice deal.. better to a bargain for 57k.


----------



## har (Jul 9, 2012)

shaggy said:


> Really sorry to hear about that dude. But I'm waiting too.
> Can you tell me approximately when you will be getting the laptop tomorrow?



Really no idea  I am gonna call him every 2 minute from 8AM onwards till he becomes mad and gives me my laptop !! 



CHITRANSH said:


> Hello guys
> i'm from Agra,India
> and locally this model is available for 58k INR
> Core i7|8 gb ram|1 tb hdd|2gb GT650M |blue ray
> ...



Thats a good deal  but you can bargain to around 57k


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 9, 2012)

As of now, the 650m is the best performance graphics card available at 50k...If these throttling issues had not come up, it would have been an obvious choice....Now, I am divided between the 7730m Dell and the 650m Samsung...I hope these driver issues get sorted out as soon as possible...


----------



## shaggy (Jul 9, 2012)

> Really no idea  I am gonna call him every 2 minute from 8AM onwards till he becomes mad and gives me my laptop !!



My guy texted me today saying that there are exactly 2 SERIES 5 lappies 'In Transit' which are due to arrive in his shop. Could be tomorrow! 
So, fingers crossed! I'm going to his shop at around 11am tomorrow. Lets see.
Maybe I'll book one of them, who knows! 
Waiting for you bro!


----------



## har (Jul 9, 2012)

abhishekmaha said:


> As of now, the 650m is the best performance graphics card available at 50k...If these throttling issues had not come up, it would have been an obvious choice....Now, I am divided between the 7730m Dell and the 650m Samsung...I hope these driver issues get sorted out as soon as possible...



These throttling issues were reported in just one forum. Anyway I will get mine tmrw and will game crysis extensively on it tmrw and post temp readings and report if there is any throttling issues.


----------



## eduku (Jul 9, 2012)

Hello har,
First of all I would like to thank you and rider for your valuable inputs. 
I am following this thread very keenly as I am going to buy a laptop within a month within a budget of 60K and the Samsung np550p5c-S02IN priced at 58K in my locality fits into my budget very nicely.
There are a few things that I would like you to clarify once you get your laptop tomorrow.

1. The POWER ADAPTER
Is the power adapter 90 Watt or 120 Watt. I am asking you this as in the notebookcheck.net review of their model there was throttling of the processor (it was i7-3610QM in there case) due to the lower 90 watt power adapter.
Although I suspect that in your case a 90 Watt adapter would be sufficient (and hence that is what will be provided to you) as you will have the i5-3210M which is a dual core processor as compared to the i7-3610QM which is a quad core.

2. The SCREEN (hoping its 1600X900)
The notebookcheck.net review really has me worried!
The screen brightness on their machine (17.3") was only about 220nits even though Samsung is claiming 300nits.
But, here is the real deal breaker : a *contrast* ratio of only *121:1*
That's pathetic!!!
And its not what I come to expect from Samsung considering that my desktop monitor is a Samsung SyncMaster BX2031 and its quite fantastic in my opinion, considering that its a 20" LED monitor with dynamic contrast and also a year old but still only cost me around 7.5K.
I hope that the LED panel that Samsung is offering in India is Much Better!!!

3. The BUILD QUALITY
I know its expecting a little too much if I ask if it is as good as a HP dv6-7000 series laptop, because in my opinion its the best laptop when it cones to the build quality @60K but is the SAmmy 5 Series anywhere near in comparison to the majestic dv6. I know its a tough ask considering that the Sammy 5 Series is built completely out of plastic, while the dv6 has aluminum finish for greater strength of the chassis an also to lend a more appealing look. The only problem with the dv6 is that with a similar configuration as the Sammy, it will cost well over 70K in my opinion considering the depreciation of the Rupee against the USD and that the 7040tx with a GT630M costs over 60K...

Thanks!!!


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 9, 2012)

A friend of mine just went to Nehru Place. He looked at both the 15R and the Samsung 550p and said that looks wise, and in terms of build quality, the Samsung 550p was far, far better. Also the speakers were pretty darn amazing. And the 15.6" screen also has a 1600X900 resolution.

Price was 56-56.5k.

Just tell us about the throttling now so that we can all finalize this beast.


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 9, 2012)

har said:


> These throttling issues were reported in just one forum. Anyway I will get mine tmrw and will game crysis extensively on it tmrw and post temp readings and report if there is any throttling issues.



Thanks, even people from other countries will be eagerly awaiting your review!!!


----------



## Funny (Jul 9, 2012)

Finally bought this laptop on Sunday at Hyderabad, I am now in hometown, dint even use it properly. 

Edit: Btw I purchased the i7 version. It costs Rs.62K, got it for Rs.61K at Hyderabad. Its JBL speakers are amazing, fabulous.. no words to explain. Very nice looks also


----------



## daksh (Jul 9, 2012)

Yes, I went to Nehru Place today and saw the i5 one . its 1600by900 . Looked and sounded much better than the 15r SE which also I saw . 
Ill probably be going for the i7 one and its almost certain with one thing worrying me that is the throttling. Its really scaring the **** out of me .


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 9, 2012)

^^Congrats bro!!!!!!!!
Waiting for Pics plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
Post some


----------



## far (Jul 9, 2012)

@funny post some pixtures ... we wanna have a look at it


----------



## har (Jul 9, 2012)

eduku said:


> Hello har,
> First of all I would like to thank you and rider for your valuable inputs.
> I am following this thread very keenly as I am going to buy a laptop within a month within a budget of 60K and the Samsung np550p5c-S02IN priced at 58K in my locality fits into my budget very nicely.
> There are a few things that I would like you to clarify once you get your laptop tomorrow.
> ...



1.)I have the same doubts regarding the power adapter. Its 90W according to my info but I will confirm tomorrow. My i5 wont have problems but I am slightly doubtful about the i7 version. Does anyone know about the power adapter watts of new dv6?What abt inspiron 15r se ?

2.)Regarding screen they reviewed 1600*900 at 17" while in India its offered at 15". So pixel density is much higher. But I dont know much abt laptop screens so I may be wrong 

3.)Build quality will be good enough.Reviews suggest its sturdy.Samsung's have one of the least return rates in foreign countries. Its very popular in Canada and ,now upcoming in the US. So I guess they are reliable.



Funny said:


> Finally bought this laptop on Sunday at Hyderabad, I am now in hometown, dint even use it properly.
> 
> Edit: Btw I purchased the i7 version. It costs Rs.62K, got it for Rs.61K at Hyderabad. Its JBL speakers are amazing, fabulous.. no words to explain. Very nice looks also



Please post some pics


----------



## eduku (Jul 9, 2012)

gunner_kanishk said:


> A friend of mine just went to Nehru Place. He looked at both the 15R and the Samsung 550p and said that looks wise, and in terms of build quality, the Samsung 550p was far, far better. Also the speakers were pretty darn amazing. And the 15.6" screen also has a 1600X900 resolution.
> 
> Price was 56-56.5k.



Did he mention about the screen quality and viewing angles?
One member in the TDF mentioned that the screen had very poor viewing angles.



Funny said:


> Finally bought this laptop on Sunday at Hyderabad, I am now in hometown, dint even use it properly.
> 
> Edit: Btw I purchased the i7 version. It costs Rs.62K, got it for Rs.61K at Hyderabad. Its JBL speakers are amazing, fabulous.. no words to explain. Very nice looks also




What power brick did you get 90 Watt or 120 Watt? 
What's the screen quality (contrast and viewing angles) like?


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 9, 2012)

Funny said:


> Finally bought this laptop on Sunday at Hyderabad, I am now in hometown, dint even use it properly.
> 
> Edit: Btw I purchased the i7 version. It costs Rs.62K, got it for Rs.61K at Hyderabad. Its JBL speakers are amazing, fabulous.. no words to explain. Very nice looks also



Review ASAP !


----------



## eduku (Jul 9, 2012)

har said:


> 1.)I have the same doubts regarding the power adapter. Its 90W according to my info but I will confirm tomorrow. My i5 wont have problems but I am slightly doubtful about the i7 version. Does anyone know about the power adapter watts of new dv6?What abt inspiron 15r se ?
> 
> 2.)Regarding screen they reviewed 1600*900 at 17" while in India its offered at 15". So pixel density is much higher. But I dont know much abt laptop screens so I may be wrong
> 
> 3.)Build quality will be good enough.Reviews suggest its sturdy.Samsung's have one of the least return rates in foreign countries. Its very popular in Canada and ,now upcoming in the US. So I guess they are reliable.



1.) The new dv6-7010tx and 7040tx has 120 Watt power adapter.
I dunno about the Inspiron, but I think that a 90 Watt power adapter will be enough for it as it has the i7-3612QM which is a 35W TDP processor just like the i5-3210M but the 3610QM in the sammy and the HP is a 45W TDP processor, so they have much greater power requirements. 

2.) I am more worried about the CONTRAST Ratio. If the contrast is poor then it will be a pain in Gaming and watching movies!! 

3.) Let's hope so for our sake.


----------



## eduku (Jul 9, 2012)

gunner_kanishk said:


> A friend of mine just went to Nehru Place. He looked at both the 15R and the Samsung 550p and said that looks wise, and in terms of build quality, the Samsung 550p was far, far better. Also the speakers were pretty darn amazing. And the 15.6" screen also has a 1600X900 resolution.
> 
> Price was 56-56.5k.



Did he mention about the screen quality and viewing angles?
One member in the TDF mentioned that the screen had very poor viewing angles.



Funny said:


> Finally bought this laptop on Sunday at Hyderabad, I am now in hometown, dint even use it properly.
> 
> Edit: Btw I purchased the i7 version. It costs Rs.62K, got it for Rs.61K at Hyderabad. Its JBL speakers are amazing, fabulous.. no words to explain. Very nice looks also




What power brick did you get 90 Watt or 120 Watt? 
What's the screen quality (contrast and viewing angles) like?


----------



## Funny (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry guys, can't review now, as I am outta station.
But I had taken a few pics, here they are:

My Brand new NP550P5C-S02IN
*i3.lulzimg.com/913879cb95.jpg

The Bag, Recovery Disc and Manuals
*i3.lulzimg.com/9b75c939cd.jpg

The Keyboard with JBL speakers 
*i3.lulzimg.com/1a0a104cdf.jpg

Top Look:
*i3.lulzimg.com/b7021c0aab.jpg
(Awesome metallic looks )

The whole package:
*i.imgur.com/ekf3k.jpg

P.S: The upload took nearly 2 hours, sorry for the delay. Sad 3G..

For reviews, you guys need to wait around 2 weeks. Can't review now as I don't have my lappy with me :'(


----------



## eduku (Jul 10, 2012)

har said:


> 1.)I have the same doubts regarding the power adapter. Its 90W according to my info but I will confirm tomorrow. My i5 wont have problems but I am slightly doubtful about the i7 version. Does anyone know about the power adapter watts of new dv6?What abt inspiron 15r se ?
> 
> 2.)Regarding screen they reviewed 1600*900 at 17" while in India its offered at 15". So pixel density is much higher. But I dont know much abt laptop screens so I may be wrong
> 
> 3.)Build quality will be good enough.Reviews suggest its sturdy.Samsung's have one of the least return rates in foreign countries. Its very popular in Canada and ,now upcoming in the US. So I guess they are reliable.



1.) The new dv6-7010tx and 7040tx have 120 Watt power adapter.
I dunno about the Inspiron but I think that a 90 Watt power adapter will be enough for it as it has the i7-3612QM processor which is a 35W TDP processor just like your i5-3210M; but the dv6 and the np550p5c-S02IN has the i7-3610QM which is a 45W TDP processor and hence has a much higher power demand... 

2.) Its the low contrast ratio of 121:1 and poor viewing angles that worry me more, as it will be a pain in gaming and in watching movies. 
At least its matte, so there wont be any annoying reflections... 

3.) Let's hope so for our sake...


----------



## eduku (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks funny, Great Pics!!!


----------



## shaggy (Jul 10, 2012)

Funny said:


> Sorry guys, can't review now, as I am outta station.
> P.S: The upload took nearly 2 hours, sorry for the delay. Sad 3G..
> 
> For reviews, you guys need to wait around 2 weeks. Can't review now as I don't have my lappy with me :'(


can you confirm (yet again!) whether the screen is 1600x900 or not?


----------



## rider (Jul 10, 2012)

Congrats! Mr funny for you new laptop, you are the first buyer of our thread it looks truly amazing, matte steel finish body is very appealing and that JBL logo is a cheery on the cake.

You have such a big heart that you waited 2hrs to upload these pics for you. What happen bro who took you laptop from you.


----------



## Funny (Jul 10, 2012)

shaggy said:


> can you confirm (yet again!) whether the screen is 1600x900 or not?



Yes the i7 version has 1600x900, have no idea about the i5 version!


----------



## rider (Jul 10, 2012)

@shaggy as i mentioned on first post of this thread these laptop models are with incredible 1600x900 resolution screen.


----------



## shaggy (Jul 10, 2012)

Funny said:


> Yes the i7 version has 1600x900, have no idea about the i5 version!



Thank you and congrats on your buy. I'll get it once my dealer gets it. I'll be getting the i7 version too I guess.




rider said:


> @shaggy as i mentioned on first post of this thread these laptop models are with incredible 1600x900 resolution screen.



You posts really helped me out on the Inspiron 15r se and 17r se threads, I forgot to thank you there. I was actually gonna order the 17r se when sammy came to the fore. So, thank you, and since there was some confusion among members due to the notebookcheck review and all , I wanted to verify the resolution. Thats all. Actually its my first lappy, so I'm a bit on the edge.

lets hope I get to see it tomorrow.


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 10, 2012)

Damn this lap is good in all ways!!
Congo Funny and Har(for 2morrow ) and shaggy))...
Could have waited and bought this instead of my 15r se!!!


----------



## Funny (Jul 10, 2012)

Actually I purchased the laptop at Hyd, now im in Bhubaneswar. I left my lappy at hyd itself. Will post more screens and review after I get back to hyd 

And thanks


----------



## RON28 (Jul 10, 2012)

@shaggy are you a noob? ****ing already the images are big and can't be resize automatically...and you replied funny's post with those images again? do you know how to use spoilers? 
@funny congrats dude...nice pics...


----------



## rider (Jul 10, 2012)

Funny said:


> Actually I purchased the laptop at Hyd, now im in Bhubaneswar. I left my lappy at hyd itself. Will post more screens and review after I get back to hyd
> 
> And thanks



It sounds painful like to left a newly wed bride at home and go to work. LOL JK


----------



## shaggy (Jul 10, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> Damn this lap is good in all ways!!
> Congo Funny and Har(for 2morrow ) and shaggy))...
> Could have waited and bought this instead of my 15r se!!!



Nah...you shouldn't *ever* regret your buy. In a few days HP will release their dv6 lineup featuring 650m, then Lenovo Y580 will come along. But I wouldn't regret this NP550 because it was *the best option* available to me at *that precise moment of time*. 
Everytime you wait you will definitely get a better product, it happens to everyone, its a way of life. That doesn't mean you have to wait till eternity. Lots of gyaan, coming back, congrats on your dell 15r se, treasure it for at least 3 years.




RON28 said:


> @shaggy are you a noob? ****ing already the images are big and can't be resize automatically...and you replied funny's post with those images again? do you know how to use spoilers?
> @funny congrats dude...nice pics...



Yes indeed I am, oops! sorry!
Never will happen again


----------



## RON28 (Jul 10, 2012)

pics resized now, but its still loading  OMG...such a nice looking laptop...lolz looks better that new 15R...

@girish don't regret ur choice...enjoy ur lappy also man  u never know what comes after two weeks  may be asus or hp lappy will come with gtx 660 for 55k 

bt im surely gonna purchase this lappy...looks very awesome


----------



## shaggy (Jul 10, 2012)

RON28 said:


> @shaggy are you a noob? ****ing already the images are big and can't be resize automatically...and you replied funny's post with those images again? do you know how to use spoilers?



There, I edited it, happy?


----------



## RON28 (Jul 10, 2012)

shaggy said:


> Yes indeed I am, oops! sorry!
> Never will happen again



its ok don't be sad...im a funny guy...  u can edit ur post also 

lol we both are replying at same time


----------



## rider (Jul 10, 2012)

RON28 said:


> pics resized now, but its still loading  OMG...such a nice looking laptop...lolz looks better that new 15R...
> 
> @girish don't regret ur choice...enjoy ur lappy also man  u never know what comes after two weeks  may be asus or hp lappy will come with gtx 660 for 55k
> 
> bt im surely gonna purchase this lappy...looks very awesome



There will be no laptop with GTX 660M and for 55k impossible, bro. Everyone should satisfy with whatever he has, for this I would like to say it's the deal of the moment buy it or forget it.


----------



## shaggy (Jul 10, 2012)

> it's the deal of the moment buy it or forget it.



exactly my point


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 10, 2012)

rider said:


> There will be no laptop with GTX 660M and for 55k impossible, bro. Everyone should satisfy with whatever he has, for this I would like to say it's the deal of the moment buy it or forget it.



True. And HP priced the dv6 with the 630M at 60k. 

No way you'll get the 650M from them along with these specs (8GB RAM, 900p display, 1 TB HDD, blu ray) at this price. 

Samsung has priced this low since its desperate to get a market share, and because it manufactures a lot of the components themselves.


----------



## CHITRANSH (Jul 10, 2012)

rider said:


> Tell me the name of shop where you are getting?
> If that laptop is available for 58k, its a nice deal.. better to a bargain for 57k.



BM Computers ,Sanjay Place,Agra.
They have a model for display too; I am a newbie with laptops, so I can't really say anything about built Quality.
Will this laptop be good with win 8 that save its state on HDD(at least that what i have heard) ; no SSD


----------



## rider (Jul 10, 2012)

CHITRANSH said:


> BM Computers ,Sanjay Place,Agra.
> They have a model for display too; I am a newbie with laptops, so I can't really say anything about built Quality.
> Will this laptop be good with win 8 that save its state on HDD(at least that what i have heard) ; no SSD



First tell me the reason to buy such an expensive laptop. It's a high end entertainment laptop which will smoothly play all new games in medium or high settings. Yes, you can upgrade for windows 8 for 300 bucks after the launch by registering on microsoft website. HDD is very big 1 TB.


----------



## daksh (Jul 10, 2012)

Its the best you can get till 80k or so I guess hence no regrets. 
I just hope it doesnt throttle. Im planning on buying it in the next 2-3 days . Will post a detailed review with pics and all  But before me buying I need a heads up on throttling issue else ill be forced to play safe with 15rse :\


----------



## eduku (Jul 10, 2012)

gunner_kanishk said:


> True. And HP priced the dv6 with the 630M at 60k.
> 
> No way you'll get the 650M from them along with these specs (8GB RAM, 900p display, 1 TB HDD, blu ray) at this price.
> 
> Samsung has priced this low since its desperate to get a market share, and *because it manufactures a lot of the components themselves*.



Thats Exactly what I Think!!!


----------



## CHITRANSH (Jul 10, 2012)

rider said:


> First tell me the reason to buy such an expensive laptop. It's a high end entertainment laptop which will smoothly play all new games in medium or high settings. Yes, you can upgrade for windows 8 for 300 bucks after the launch by registering on microsoft website. HDD is very big 1 TB.




I'm electrical 3rd yr student.
so circuits smulation,mild gaming(diablo 3  ),matlab,Video Encoding; want it to use at least 4 years


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 10, 2012)

^  I think this is the best vfm product in this price range


----------



## har (Jul 10, 2012)

@funny--A trillion thanks for the pics !!  Its looks AWESOME !! 

Sad you couldnt do a review though 



rider said:


> First tell me the reason to buy such an expensive laptop. It's a high end entertainment laptop which will smoothly play all new games in medium or high settings. Yes, you can upgrade for windows 8 for 300 bucks after the launch by registering on microsoft website. HDD is very big 1 TB.



Its 699 bucks not 300 

@funny--BTW did you look at the power adaptor you received ? Was it 90W ?


----------



## arani (Jul 10, 2012)

@funny

where in hyderabad did u buy d laptop? I'll be shifting 2 hyderabad after a week or two..also can u please ask about the price of the i5 variant?


----------



## far (Jul 10, 2012)

why am i not able to see funny's pictures :O ..just shows his post.. no image display


----------



## shaggy (Jul 10, 2012)

@har : Its 9am, how many times have you already called the guy????



far said:


> why am i not able to see funny's pictures :O ..just shows his post.. no image display



If its a slow connection then wait for it. It will show.


----------



## har (Jul 10, 2012)

shaggy said:


> @har : Its 9am, how many times have you already called the guy????



Lol  Twice actually. He's getting really irritated  He said he'll call me


----------



## shaggy (Jul 10, 2012)

har said:
			
		

> Lol  Twice actually. He's getting really irritated  He said he'll call me



My guy's saying its still in transit, might reach at noon. But I didn't order it yet, he thinks I did!


----------



## har (Jul 10, 2012)

shaggy said:


> My guy's saying its still in transit, might reach at noon. But I didn't order it yet, he thinks I did!





UPDATE:Will get it today 3PM


----------



## pranavgoel (Jul 10, 2012)

Funny said:


> Finally bought this laptop on Sunday at Hyderabad, I am now in hometown, dint even use it properly.
> 
> Edit: Btw I purchased the i7 version. It costs Rs.62K, got it for Rs.61K at Hyderabad. Its JBL speakers are amazing, fabulous.. no words to explain. Very nice looks also




Hello where you bought it in hyderabad.


----------



## Ashish247 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi guys
I am new to this forum and a newbie in gaming/performance laptops, I have an acer aspire cure2duo lapy right now and want to buy a new one(a gaming one) soon. When I read the thread on dell 15r se I thought my search ended but here again I'm a little confused. 650 m is certainly far better than hd7730m(read in this forum itself) but the problem is with brands. Dell i know is a very good brand and has improved in last 2 years but I am not very sure about samsung. None of my friends have it(as a laptop). So if anyone has used it, I'd like to know their views.
Also @ Har- What's the price of you samsung 5 np550p? and if anyone knows whats the price of the i7 version? my budget is around 55k (plus minus 2k).
I need the laptop for designing purpose both 2d and 3d, photoshop, gaming., movies. Weight is not an issue(no i dont want desktops), and a descent battery life. 
Also I did not find the 5 np550p on samsung's website, so if anyone can provide a link? that'd be great.


----------



## rider (Jul 10, 2012)

gunner_kanishk said:


> True. And HP priced the dv6 with the 630M at 60k.
> 
> No way you'll get the 650M from them along with these specs (8GB RAM, 900p display, 1 TB HDD, blu ray) at this price.
> 
> Samsung has priced this low since its desperate to get a market share, and because it manufactures a lot of the components themselves.



lol, good to see you are repeating my quotes in this thread. thanks



har said:


> UPDATE:Will get it today 3PM



5 hours of pain.


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 10, 2012)

@Funny, Those were excellent pictures...Thanks a lot!!!

BTW, you also got a bag free??


----------



## har (Jul 10, 2012)

rider said:


> lol, good to see you are repeating my quotes in this thread. thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 5 hours of pain.



Laptop arrived at store. Going to get it


----------



## shaggy (Jul 10, 2012)

har said:
			
		

> Will get it today 3PM



the long wait.
My update : guy will call with *'his'* update at 12




			
				har said:
			
		

> Laptop arrived at store. Going to get it


awesome!


----------



## har (Jul 10, 2012)

Ashish247 said:


> Hi guys
> I am new to this forum and a newbie in gaming/performance laptops, I have an acer aspire cure2duo lapy right now and want to buy a new one(a gaming one) soon. When I read the thread on dell 15r se I thought my search ended but here again I'm a little confused. 650 m is certainly far better than hd7730m(read in this forum itself) but the problem is with brands. Dell i know is a very good brand and has improved in last 2 years but I am not very sure about samsung. None of my friends have it(as a laptop). So if anyone has used it, I'd like to know their views.
> Also @ Har- What's the price of you samsung 5 np550p? and if anyone knows whats the price of the i7 version? my budget is around 55k (plus minus 2k).
> I need the laptop for designing purpose both 2d and 3d, photoshop, gaming., movies. Weight is not an issue(no i dont want desktops), and a descent battery life.
> Also I did not find the 5 np550p on samsung's website, so if anyone can provide a link? that'd be great.



i7 version-57k
My i5 version-50k-51k


----------



## shaggy (Jul 10, 2012)

har said:
			
		

> i7 version-57k
> My i5 version-50k-51k



do you know what this is _actually_ called?
I mean is it called a "Series 5 chromebook" or just a "Series 5 notebook" ?


----------



## har (Jul 10, 2012)

shaggy said:


> do you know what this is _actually_ called?
> I mean is it called a "Series 5 chromebook" or just a "Series 5 notebook" ?



Noooo series 5 chromebook is a totally different device.

This is Samsung Series 5 NP550P5C-S02AU Notebook


----------



## shaggy (Jul 10, 2012)

har said:
			
		

> Noooo series 5 chromebook is a totally different device.
> 
> This is Samsung Series 5 NP550P5C-S02AU Notebook



just another notebook! 


This is way too much powerful to be called a notebook.
By the way, why aren't you at the damn shop yet?


----------



## har (Jul 10, 2012)

shaggy said:


> just another notebook!
> 
> 
> This is way too much powerful to be called a notebook.
> By the way, why aren't you at the damn shop yet?



Dad aint home  Someone has to pay 50k


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 10, 2012)

har said:


> Noooo series 5 chromebook is a totally different device.
> 
> This is Samsung Series 5 NP550P5C-S02AU Notebook



Hey, AU means Australia....Its *NP550P5c-S02IN* for India


----------



## shaggy (Jul 10, 2012)

har said:
			
		

> Dad aint home  Someone has to pay 50k


So 3pm??
Still no update here btw!


----------



## har (Jul 10, 2012)

abhishekmaha said:


> Hey, AU means Australia....Its *NP550P5c-S02IN* for India



My Bad 

My crysis setup with friend. Will test Far Cry 2 first. Its more system consuming than even crysis


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 10, 2012)

What an awfully awesome laptop! Even if Hp brings a new dv6 with gddr5 dv6, the 720p screen is a big NO.


----------



## rider (Jul 10, 2012)

har said:


> My Bad
> 
> My crysis setup with friend. Will test Far Cry 2 first. Its more system consuming than even crysis



crysis is an old game, four years old.. it even runs good in GT 540M, try games like battlefield 3, max payne 3, crysis 2 (with directx 11 patch), LA noire etc.



Digital Fragger said:


> What an awfully awesome laptop! Even if Hp brings a new dv6 with gddr5 dv6, the 720p screen is a big NO.



There is no laptop which comes with more than 1366x768 resolution in a quad core-i7 laptop except this and one vaio model of 80k.


----------



## har (Jul 10, 2012)

rider said:


> crysis is an old game, four years old.. it even runs good in GT 540M, try games like battlefield 3, max payne 3, crysis 2 (with directx 11 patch), LA noire etc.



Sure but I dont have any of them. Currently I have Assasins creed 1,2,crysis,far cry2 etc. Will have to buy new games like bf3.

Would have bought Skyrim but it aint available cheap in India


----------



## rider (Jul 10, 2012)

har said:


> Sure but I dont have any of them. Currently I have Assasins creed 1,2,crysis,far cry2 etc. Will have to buy new games like bf3.



So, kindly show review of your laptop with new games, reviewing laptop with old games doesn't make much sense.

Check your PM


----------



## har (Jul 10, 2012)

Ok 

I will do 3dmark scores in the meanwhile.

@rider--College starts on 19th. I am sure I will get all the above games for FR**


----------



## rider (Jul 10, 2012)

har said:


> Ok
> 
> I will do 3dmark scores in the meanwhile.
> 
> @rider--College starts on 19th. I am sure I will get all the above games for FR**



Alright, do 3D Mark 06.


----------



## sakii (Jul 10, 2012)

abhishekmaha said:


> Hey, AU means Australia....Its *NP550P5c-S02IN* for India


  >> *serious logic...man.* 




har said:


> Laptop arrived at store. Going to get it
> 
> 
> har said:
> ...



Dude....just go and get it. 
And plz show us snaps in sufficent amount of light. Bright and clear pics will be gud.


----------



## Ashish247 (Jul 10, 2012)

So guys what do you suggest? 
Dell SE or sammy 5 np550p? (Both i7)
@ har:- 57k overall or without tax and vat?


----------



## shaggy (Jul 10, 2012)

har said:
			
		

> Ok
> 
> I will do 3dmark scores in the meanwhile.



Keep your cam ready..


----------



## arunkumarsethi (Jul 10, 2012)

Why its not available in Bangalore. I ordered Sony SVS15116GNB yesterday n canceled it today after reading this thread but the showroom guy says its not  available in Bangalore.

What should i do now?


----------



## rider (Jul 10, 2012)

arunkumarsethi said:


> Why its not available in Bangalore. I ordered Sony SVS15116GNB yesterday n canceled it today after reading this thread but the showroom guy says its not  available in Bangalore.
> 
> What should i do now?



First tell me the need to buy such an expensive laptop, that vaio model is great for its 1080p IPS screen, not great to play new games in high settings.


----------



## arunkumarsethi (Jul 10, 2012)

rider said:


> First tell me the need to buy such an expensive laptop, that vaio model is great for its 1080p IPS screen, not great to play new games in high settings.



So i can use it for 4-5 yrs. But the Samsung one is also quite good n around 18k less then sony. Plz tell me what should i do? I told the showroom to hold it for a day n i will let him know what i decided.


----------



## rider (Jul 10, 2012)

arunkumarsethi said:


> Why its not available in Bangalore. I ordered Sony SVS15116GNB yesterday n canceled it today after reading this thread but the showroom guy says its not  available in Bangalore.
> 
> What should i do now?





arunkumarsethi said:


> So i can use it for 4-5 yrs. But the Samsung one is also quite good n around 18k less then sony. Plz tell me what should i do? I told the showroom to hold it for a day n i will let him know what i decided.



Do you do gaming, if yes what games you played recently.


----------



## arunkumarsethi (Jul 10, 2012)

Yes i do play games. i already have games like Max payne 3, Ghost Recon Future Soldier, The Witcher 2,Alan Wake etc r lined up for playing. 

But gaming is not a big issue here as i hv got pc with i7 920(1st gen i guess) with MSI X58 Pro motherboard . Am planning to buy GTX 680 Graphic card in near future .

So the point here is : 
- Is Sony worth paying 79K ?
         OR
- The Samsung is the better option ?


----------



## sakii (Jul 10, 2012)

arunkumarsethi said:


> Yes i do play games. i already have games like Max payne 3, Ghost Recon Future Soldier, The Witcher 2,Alan Wake etc r lined up for playing.
> 
> But gaming is not a big issue here as i hv got pc with i7 920(1st gen i guess) with MSI X58 Pro motherboard . Am planning to buy GTX 680 Graphic card in near future .
> 
> ...



Samsung definately a better option with awl specs under belt...u can go for i7 version. Since u r a gamer...so u will hv gaming mobililty too + huge storage at ur notebuk end.

It seems HAR has gone to take his laptop frm dealer.


----------



## rider (Jul 10, 2012)

arunkumarsethi said:


> Yes i do play games. i already have games like Max payne 3, Ghost Recon Future Soldier, The Witcher 2,Alan Wake etc r lined up for playing.
> 
> But gaming is not a big issue here as i hv got pc with i7 920(1st gen i guess) with MSI X58 Pro motherboard . Am planning to buy GTX 680 Graphic card in near future .
> 
> ...



If gaming is not an issue and you want a laptop for mobilty, better to buy an ultrabook. 
Between between them is vaio, it has much much better 1080p IPS panel display the best after macbook pro retina display, but has GT 640M LE. Since you use GTX 680, graphics like GT 650M and GT 640M LE are nothing to enjoy.


----------



## arunkumarsethi (Jul 10, 2012)

rider said:


> If gaming is not an issue and you want a laptop for mobilty, better to buy an ultrabook.
> Since you use GTX 680, graphics like GT 650M and GT 640M LE are nothing to enjoy.



I don't have GTX 680 yet . Planning to buy. 

@ Rider
R u saying if we keep gaming aside then Sony is the batter option ! (Mobility , Display aspects ).

I called my dealer again n he says he don't have the Samsung one, But its available in couple of other showrooms .

So the main question is shall i go with Sony (as gaming is not much of my concern) OR i cancel my order and go with Samsung ?

Plz help this final time friends.


----------



## rider (Jul 10, 2012)

that vaio model is better for:
 weigh just 2.0 kg overall, build quality, display, reliability, quality and brand image.

samsung is better for:
650M GPU, JBL speakers, value for money, 1TB HDD.


----------



## shaggy (Jul 10, 2012)

arunkumarsethi said:


> I don't have GTX 680 yet . Planning to buy.
> 
> @ Rider
> R u saying if we keep gaming aside then Sony is the batter option ! (Mobility , Display aspects ).
> ...


To be very frank Sony is not worth it.
You have lots of other options.
Dell & Samsung is there. Acer is going to launch ASPIRE TIMELINE M5 which uses GT640M and which is actually an ultrabook with 14" and 15" models.
M3 is already in market which uses the same graphics card.
Lenovo u310 is there.
You have lots of choices my friend, why waste your money on  just an IPS panel?
You can browse through Flipkart for more choices.
Coming back to the topic, if you like the samsung one, you can definitely go for it. You will not regret it, its better than Sony overall.


----------



## dan4u (Jul 10, 2012)

arunkumarsethi said:


> Yes i do play games. i already have games like Max payne 3, Ghost Recon Future Soldier, The Witcher 2,Alan Wake etc r lined up for playing.
> 
> But gaming is not a big issue here as i hv got pc with i7 920(1st gen i guess) with MSI X58 Pro motherboard . Am planning to buy GTX 680 Graphic card in near future .
> 
> ...


if you're ready to spend nearly 80k, Why don't you check out HP envy 15?
its got killer looks


----------



## rider (Jul 10, 2012)

shaggy said:


> To be very frank Sony is not worth it.
> You have lots of other options.
> Dell & Samsung is there. Acer is going to launch ASPIRE TIMELINE M5 which uses GT640M and which is actually an ultrabook with 14" and 15" models.
> M3 is already in market which uses the same graphics card.
> ...



bro, every person has different requirements, IPS panel 1080p is not a waste, its superb, check it in sony centre. Acer is the worst brand to buy a laptop, nobody buy a acer laptop over 30-35k  budget.



dan4u said:


> if you're ready to spend nearly 80k, Why don't you check out HP envy 15?
> its got killer looks



HP envy 15 is much worse than sony vaio s-series.


----------



## shaggy (Jul 10, 2012)

rider said:
			
		

> bro, every person has different requirements, IPS panel 1080p is not a waste, its superb, check it in sony centre. Acer is the worst brand to buy a laptop, nobody buy a acer laptop over 30-35k  budget.


I didn't say 1080p is a waste, but acer I didn't know..

there's a friend who has been using HP ENVY 15 he says he hasn't faced any problems yet.
Dunno.
And yes, every person has his priorities and that is exactly why I told him to check it out from Flipkart.


----------



## rider (Jul 10, 2012)

shaggy said:


> I didn't say 1080p is a waste, but acer I didn't know..
> 
> there's a friend who has been using HP ENVY 15 he says he hasn't faced any problems yet.
> Dunno.
> And yes, every person has his priorities and that is exactly why I told him to check it out from Flipkart.



I didnt say anything about hp envy 15 problem to you.
Never buy or suggest anyone from flipkart they are cheaters now, I ordered and paid money to buy my laptop and they cheated me by not delivering it. There are many website which sells at cheaper price, yet reilable like infibeam.


----------



## Maddy_AzAd (Jul 10, 2012)

arunkumarsethi said:


> Why its not available in Bangalore. I ordered Sony SVS15116GNB yesterday n canceled it today after reading this thread but the showroom guy says its not  available in Bangalore.
> 
> What should i do now?



I was also looking for this Lappy in bangalore but wasn't able to find in any showroom except "The Laptop Store" who is quoting around 52k.
Do you know any shop where they have displayed this laptop?

My opinion is to wait till "Binary world" gets this as they sell comparatively cheaper.


----------



## shaggy (Jul 10, 2012)

rider said:
			
		

> Never buy or suggest anyone from flipkart they are cheaters now, I ordered and paid money to buy my laptop and they cheated me by not delivering it. There are many website which sells at cheaper price, yet reilable like infibeam.



I was just telling him to choose from flipkart as it has selective options to narrow down your list. Thats all. Flipkart cheated me too. I ordered a lappy and 5 days later they cancelled my order by saying they didn't have it in stock. They refunded the day before yesterday after almost a week.


----------



## har (Jul 10, 2012)

Got my laptop.

One word:Awesome 

And I did a veeery stupid thing: I forgot the power adaptor at the dealer  Its at 95% charge but cant do benchmarks . My dad will pick up the adaptor today so I will get it by 7pm. But still I am an 

Will post pics. Will get up at 2am and do all benchmarks and stuff hopefully


----------



## rider (Jul 10, 2012)

shaggy said:


> I was just telling him to choose from flipkart as it has selective options to narrow down your list. Thats all. Flipkart cheated me too. I ordered a lappy and 5 days later they cancelled my order by saying they didn't have it in stock. They refunded the day before yesterday after almost a week.



I ordered my laptop last november coz they were providing around 5k bucks cashback. Instead of 5k cashback they refunded my 54k after weeks. Boycott!! flipkart


----------



## har (Jul 10, 2012)

*s16.postimage.org/ymvcx7cf5/IMG_00000144.jpg

*s16.postimage.org/vhar6ztsx/IMG_00000146.jpg

*s16.postimage.org/j3xx0344h/IMG_00000147.jpg

*s16.postimage.org/t2nh0b2xt/IMG_00000148.jpg

*s16.postimage.org/pkbh3x21t/IMG_00000149.jpg

*s16.postimage.org/brx28aba9/IMG_00000150.jpg

*s16.postimage.org/mg0t74l9d/IMG_00000152.jpg

*s16.postimage.org/qqfh2pqch/IMG_00000153.jpg


----------



## arunkumarsethi (Jul 10, 2012)

Maddy_AzAd said:


> I was also looking for this Lappy in bangalore but wasn't able to find in any showroom except "The Laptop Store" who is quoting around 52k.
> Do you know any shop where they have displayed this laptop?
> 
> My opinion is to wait till "Binary world" gets this as they sell comparatively cheaper.



The i7 model stock was there with 

 COMPUTER SHOP
# 11 CURZON COMPLEX BRIGADE ROAD BANGALORE, 560001
Call Store: 080-25595201 / 25550056 / 25594974, 9900262386

Its the ground floor of Plant M in Brigade Road
and they said its 59k.

When i called he said its not a laptop its a Hot cake   so make up ur mind and come soon only few models r available..


----------



## har (Jul 10, 2012)

The Screen is just superb !! 
And absolutely no reflections  I can work easily even with a tubelight on behind me !!
And 1600*900>>>>>>>>>>>1366*768 

I got it for 50.5 k including mouse,tax etc.


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jul 10, 2012)

rider said:


> I ordered my laptop last november coz they were providing around 5k bucks cashback. Instead of 5k cashback they refunded my 54k after weeks. Boycott!! flipkart



It has been with FlipKart for quite a long time, I ordered Funbook with them but after 20 days when it is still not delivered, i cancel it and got my money back after around 30 days!!!
Then same again, Ordered Asus K55VM of ~55K, brought with EMi so cost around 57.5K and after shipment they told me to supply my ID proof and all other personal info by 24Hours!!! I refused because the card already said the amount is deducted and on my credit card bill, so why should I provide my personal details!!!

I haven't got the money back yet and they initiated it yesterday since, the shipment reached back to their warehouse on early week. This behavior cost me a 2.5K extra as interest on my credit card. 
Is anything still left to say about FlipKart!!!

just an addition, I was customer of FlipKart from the day it started and now I do NOT do buying with them. 



har said:


> The Screen is just superb !!
> And absolutely no reflections  I can work easily even with a tubelight on behind me !!
> And 1600*900>>>>>>>>>>>1366*768
> 
> I got it for 50.5 k including mouse,tax etc.



Congrats! enjoy it...


----------



## shaggy (Jul 10, 2012)

har said:


> Got my laptop.
> 
> One word:Awesome
> 
> ...



Congratulationssss!!!!

it cost you 50.5k in total??? Including VAT???
Thats awesome!!!
One question though, does the finishing feel plastic?



			
				rider said:
			
		

> I ordered my laptop last november coz they were providing around 5k bucks cashback. Instead of 5k cashback they refunded my 54k after weeks. Boycott!! flipkart


I'm not pre-paying flipkart for anything again..


----------



## arunkumarsethi (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't think i will go with Acer or Asus .
Already checked with Dell as i started a thread with this.
HP Envy 15 Is cool but its i5 processor , i7 was the 2nd Gen,  n cost is also near to Sony.
But this Samsung one is the clear winner but only in Gaming aspect other wise like Rider said 

vaio model is better for:
weigh just 2.0 kg overall, build quality, display, reliability, quality and brand image.

I think i will pass Samsung this time n go for Sony.

My friends calls my room as Samsung Showroom coz every electronic product  i brought is of Samsung. I don't want One more to my Samsung collection.

Thanks all for suggestions.

And thanks a trillion to Rider . U r a life saver man. 

Next week i will get my Lappy i will review it soon.


----------



## shaggy (Jul 10, 2012)

arunkumarsethi said:


> I don't think i will go with Acer or Asus .
> Already checked with Dell as i started a thread with this.
> HP Envy 15 Is cool but its i5 processor , i7 was the 2nd Gen,  n cost is also near to Sony.
> But this Samsung one is the clear winner but only in Gaming aspect other wise like Rider said
> ...



happy buying then!


----------



## rider (Jul 10, 2012)

har said:


> The Screen is just superb !!
> And absolutely no reflections  I can work easily even with a tubelight on behind me !!
> And 1600*900>>>>>>>>>>>1366*768
> 
> I got it for 50.5 k including mouse,tax etc.



Congrats! har for your new laptop  the screen has 300nit luminescence so very bright, use full brightness in sun. And yes 900p is better but the overall the samsung panel display is more responsible for the quality, it is not only about resolution.


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jul 10, 2012)

arunkumarsethi said:


> I don't have GTX 680 yet . Planning to buy.
> 
> @ Rider
> R u saying if we keep gaming aside then Sony is the batter option ! (Mobility , Display aspects ).
> ...



Sony is good for the IPS Panel - of course one of the unique on its kind of display, but also look for 1333MHz ram and 640M LE (LE is 20~25% lower than normal 640M). It is not a VFM in my opinion... So, if you understand teh value of IPS panel display, then only go otherwise, you will think that you are not getting the right one. Everyone has a VFM concept by their own choices, so think 10 times before you buy anything...


----------



## rider (Jul 10, 2012)

arunkumarsethi said:


> I don't think i will go with Acer or Asus .
> Already checked with Dell as i started a thread with this.
> HP Envy 15 Is cool but its i5 processor , i7 was the 2nd Gen,  n cost is also near to Sony.
> But this Samsung one is the clear winner but only in Gaming aspect other wise like Rider said
> ...



Your welcome, arun


----------



## sakii (Jul 10, 2012)

Maddy_AzAd said:


> I was also looking for this Lappy in bangalore but wasn't able to find in any showroom except "The Laptop Store" who is quoting around 52k.
> Do you know any shop where they have displayed this laptop?
> 
> My opinion is to wait till "Binary world" gets this as they sell comparatively cheaper.


* I too have been quoted same rate in MP so tht may b due to VAT.*



har said:


> Got my laptop.
> 
> One word:Awesome
> 
> ...



* U did serious crime  *



har said:


> The Screen is just superb !!
> And absolutely no reflections  I can work easily even with a tubelight on behind me !!
> And 1600*900>>>>>>>>>>>1366*768
> 
> I got it for 50.5 k including mouse,tax etc.


 _ Plz decode *1600*900>>>>>>>>>>>1366*768* _


----------



## shaggy (Jul 10, 2012)

sakii said:
			
		

> _ Plz decode *1600*900>>>>>>>>>>>1366*768* _



he means to say that a 1600x900 resolution 15" screen is way way better than a 1366x768 one.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 10, 2012)

sakii said:


> _ Plz decode *1600*900>>>>>>>>>>>1366*768* _



probably he meant that the HD+ screen of samsung machine is very very very very very very very very spectacular than the normal HD screens that other laptops have.


----------



## har (Jul 10, 2012)

shaggy said:


> Congratulationssss!!!!
> 
> it cost you 50.5k in total??? Including VAT???
> Thats awesome!!!
> One question though, does the finishing feel plastic?



Yep 50.5 k including everything 

Yep its plastic all right but the finish is really good. My dad thought it was metallic until he came and touched it. Even on looking close,you think its metal lid 



rider said:


> Congrats! har for your new laptop  the screen has 300nit luminescence so very bright, use full brightness in sun. And yes 900p is better but the overall the samsung panel display is more responsible for the quality, it is not only about resolution.



Yeah,screen is just too awesome. And the speakers are just WOW !!



sakii said:


> * I too have been quoted same rate in MP so tht may b due to VAT.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am an idiot  I mean who forgets the adaptor. I am just glad I didnt forget the laptop 

I mean the screen is much much better than the normal 1366*768 laptops I have used. No glare


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm not going to buy a laptop any soon, but i don't know why i'm excited about this machine.
HD+ resolution with a GT650m at sub 50k, so pleasing to hear. Samsung has a clear winner here.


----------



## har (Jul 10, 2012)

I will post windows experience ratings and stuff when I get the adaptor this night. 3dmark06 by tmrw morning and then its gaming fps and temps tmrw.

BTW I am going to give 100GB for Windows partition. Is that OK ?


----------



## rider (Jul 10, 2012)

har said:


> I will post windows experience ratings and stuff when I get the adaptor this night. 3dmark06 by tmrw morning and then its gaming fps and temps tmrw.
> 
> BTW I am going to give 100GB for Windows partition. Is that OK ?



Yes, 100 GB partition for windows 7 is perfect. Use easeus partition manager.


----------



## har (Jul 10, 2012)

rider said:


> Yes, 100 GB partition for windows 7 is perfect. Use easeus partition manager.



How's the inbuilt windows disk manager ?


----------



## aarvi (Jul 10, 2012)

hey guys
i'm new to this forum....
@har
i'm also looking in to this lappy....but i have to know how good is the jbl 2.1???could you make a video showing off them????it wud be a dealbreaker for me...and many....


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 10, 2012)

@har- congo! I will get i7 version of this laptop


----------



## rider (Jul 10, 2012)

har said:


> How's the inbuilt windows disk manager ?



Avoid using windows disk manager, it can't make 100 GB partition for C: drive and more than 3 drives.


----------



## har (Jul 10, 2012)

rider said:


> Avoid using windows disk manager, it can't make 100 GB partition for C: drive and more than 3 drives.



Thanks. easeuas did it brilliantly.

This laptop is the best even for non gamers !! For one its the best high res matte screen available sub 65k. 

And the speaker's--Damn they are a better point even than the screen. They are damn loud and has very good quality. I played the sherlock holmes movie and the sound was a treat. Much better than even external laptop speakers people buy.

Brilliant buy  just brilliant


----------



## shaggy (Jul 10, 2012)

har said:
			
		

> Thanks. easeuas did it brilliantly.
> 
> This laptop is the best even for non gamers !! For one its the best high res matte screen available sub 65k.



Can I swap the 5400rpm hard drive for a 7200 one?
@rider and @har : watsay?


----------



## eduku (Jul 10, 2012)

har said:


> I got it for 50.5 k including mouse,tax etc.



I am relieved that the screen is good enough. 

Can you please give us the warranty details.
I hear that Samsung gives 2 years international warranty, but my question is that whether it is on-site warranty and does it have accidental coverage??? 

And do you happen to remember whether the power adapter was 90 Watt or 120 Watt?


----------



## Ashish247 (Jul 10, 2012)

@ har:- you've got blue-ray, HD resolution, 650m all at 50.5k?!?!
And I inquired about the laptop among the dealers here in Lucknow. Surprizingly they all have it in stock, the price varied from 57-59k(the  i7 version). Looks like a pretty good deal.
One more question, It comes with a genuine windows installed?
and are samsung notebooks good, i mean in general, the quality?


----------



## har (Jul 10, 2012)

shaggy said:


> Can I swap the 5400rpm hard drive for a 7200 one?
> @rider and @har : watsay?



I guess you can. But remember speed will only increase if you get a 1TB 7200rmp not 500gb or 750gb 7200rpm because the high cluster density of 1tb 5400rpm makes it as fast as say a 500gb or 750gb 7200 rpm


----------



## shaggy (Jul 10, 2012)

har said:


> I guess you can. But remember speed will only increase if you get a 1TB 7200rmp not 500gb or 750gb 7200rpm because the high cluster density of 1tb 5400rpm makes it as fast as say a 500gb or 750gb 7200 rpm


are you absolutely sure about that?
Then there's no need to go for 7200rpm HDD!


----------



## har (Jul 10, 2012)

Yeah compared to 500gb,1TB has a much higher platter density. So speed of 1tb 5400rpm=500 gb 7200rpm while 1tb still provides twice the amt of data storage.

If you really need speed,go SSD


----------



## shaggy (Jul 10, 2012)

har said:
			
		

> Yeah compared to 500gb,1TB has a much higher platter density. So speed of 1tb 5400rpm=500 gb 7200rpm while 1tb still provides twice the amt of data storage.
> 
> If you really need speed,go SSD


Can I get an SSD fitted in this one?


----------



## terrafield (Jul 10, 2012)

shaggy said:


> Can I get an SSD fitted in this one?



Even I have the same doubt? Can we fit SSD in this? 

I'm still waiting for samsung website to update this notebook

Does Samsung showroom have these laptops?


----------



## far (Jul 10, 2012)

congrats @ har....enjoy buddy...waiting for benchmarks


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 10, 2012)

terrafield said:


> Even I have the same doubt? Can we fit SSD in this?
> 
> I'm still waiting for samsung website to update this notebook
> 
> Does Samsung showroom have these laptops?




Yeah its available in the Samsung official exclusive store for laptops at Nehru Place. The i7 model costs about 57k there. 

And since the model number has "IN" as the last two digits, it confirms that it has been launched officially in India.

@Har - did you get a backpack too?


----------



## rider (Jul 10, 2012)

terrafield said:


> Even I have the same doubt? Can we fit SSD in this?
> 
> I'm still waiting for samsung website to update this notebook
> 
> Does Samsung showroom have these laptops?



Better to call samsung india technical department and ask all about this laptop.


----------



## har (Jul 10, 2012)

shaggy said:


> Can I get an SSD fitted in this one?



I think it has a free 2.5" slot. So SSD is possible 

But still contact and ask samsung like rider suggested.


----------



## rider (Jul 10, 2012)

shaggy said:


> are you absolutely sure about that?
> Then there's no need to go for 7200rpm HDD!



There is not much difference is 5400rpm and 7200rpm HDD speed, you would not realise in real life use. Most of the laptops comes with 5400 rpm because it produces less noise. If you want speed better to opt for SSDs.


----------



## har (Jul 10, 2012)

far said:


> congrats @ har....enjoy buddy...waiting for benchmarks



I am waiting for my adaptor. Only 1.5hr battery remaining 



rider said:


> There is not much difference is 5400rpm and 7200 rpm HDD speed. Most of the laptops comes with 5400 rpm because it produces less noise. If you want speed better to opt for SSDs.



True. My laptop is tooo silent for my liking. Makes me wonder if its actually working


----------



## shaggy (Jul 10, 2012)

Then I guessI'll stick with the 5400rpm.

Thanks a tonne.
I have to check out the SSD options tomorrow then.* Exactly 3 shops* in Chandni Chowk have it now(they just arrived, not on display), which I'm going to survey and bargain tomorrow.
I'm going to buy this on thursday, and yes, the 'bill' has been sanctioned and signed by my mom & dad.


----------



## har (Jul 10, 2012)

Guys please suggest some benchmarking and temperature monitoring software.



shaggy said:


> Then I guessI'll stick with the 5400rpm.
> 
> Thanks a tonne.
> I have to check out the SSD options tomorrow then.* Exactly 3 shops* in Chandni Chowk have it now(they just arrived, not on display), which I'm going to survey and bargain tomorrow.
> I'm going to buy this on thursday, and yes, the 'bill' has been sanctioned and signed by my mom & dad.



Hurray !!!!!! Enjoy


----------



## ultimategamer (Jul 10, 2012)

Our forum member hpblaze is selling his 15 day used samsung np550p5c-s02in
for 55k on bangalore olx site.

Samsung - core i7,GT650 geforce,8gbRAM,1TB HDD Laptop. - Bangalore - Computers - Hardware - Whitefield


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi folks ...so i'm going to buy thus lappy ....My father agreed but the prob is that where can I get that thing in jaipur,rajasthan? Anyone live there?
I also have option to get a assembled pc! 
Should I get pc or lappy......goddamn confused!
Help me
@ har post gaming benchs and  is there any throtling  issues till now?


----------



## shaggy (Jul 10, 2012)

@Har : Whats the boot time?
Have you checked?


----------



## arani (Jul 10, 2012)

@har 

congrats on the new laptop..waiting 4 review 

p.s somebody please tell me the price of the i5 variant in hyderabad


----------



## daksh (Jul 10, 2012)

Please let us know if you got 90 or 120 w adapter . Also please game for over an hour and let us know if it throttles . I read on the forum which reported throttling that it might be due to the fact that 90w adapter was low for the i7 and hence it dint throttle when gaming on battery . What should I do if I get the 90w adapter ? I am buying the i7 one tomorrow or day after . Thanks


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jul 10, 2012)

shaggy said:


> Can I get an SSD fitted in this one?





terrafield said:


> Even I have the same doubt? Can we fit SSD in this?
> 
> I'm still waiting for samsung website to update this notebook
> 
> Does Samsung showroom have these laptops?



Surely you can. Any 3rd Gen HM75/76/77 mobo support 6GBps (SATA III) SSDs (and lower also), I brought a HP 2000-2116TU last week and replaced with a SSD and 8GB RAM, it's a beast now, but that depends on your need of what you want from that laptop...

Also the Optical drive can be the holder for the replaced HDD, that means SSD+HDD but that needs proper consultation...
All options are open and according the Samsung laptop, they should be an ease, however, don't do without proper consultation.


----------



## rider (Jul 10, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Hi folks ...so i'm going to buy thus lappy ....My father agreed but the prob is that where can I get that thing in jaipur,rajasthan? Anyone live there?
> I also have option to get a assembled pc!
> Should I get pc or lappy......goddamn confused!
> Help me
> @ har post gaming benchs and  is there any throtling  issues till now?



Buy an assembled gaming rig for 50k.


----------



## eduku (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello har,
First of all, congrats on your new lappy! 
Can you please tell us what power adapter you got, is it a 90 Watt or 120 Watt.
Do you happen to know what the i7 version comes with from the dealer?
Also what is the chipset and does it have a powered USB port supporting sleep-and-charge?
And finally, can you provide details of the warranty.
I hear that the warranty that Samsung India provides is 2 years international warranty, but my question is whether it is on-site and does it have accidental cover?
Oh, and could you calculate the approximate time for windows to boot up in your new laptop?
Thanks again!!!


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jul 10, 2012)

^ +1, yeah, for gaming, no match like a desktop...


----------



## rider (Jul 10, 2012)

daksh said:


> Please let us know if you got 90 or 120 w adapter . Also please game for over an hour and let us know if it throttles . I read on the forum which reported throttling that it might be due to the fact that 90w adapter was low for the i7 and hence it dint throttle when gaming on battery . What should I do if I get the 90w adapter ? I am buying the i7 one tomorrow or day after . Thanks



 Power depends upon the power consumption of CPU. In case of core-i7 3610QM it consumes 45W power so it needs a 120W adapter. 
90W and 120W both are different adapters, both are not crossly compatible with each other. 120W adapter pin is bigger.


----------



## tecnotrix (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey guys take a look at new HP PAVILION DV6 updated with just 8 GB of RAM and 1 TB Hard drive and having old Nvidia GT630m 2 GB graphics card .............
i don't know what happened to HP INDIA - - why they are not launching DV6 with GT650m and BTW here the link : 
HP Pavilion DV6 Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook


and Har : Congrats for your New Lappy and i am also looking forward to i7 version of this laptop.....


----------



## terrafield (Jul 10, 2012)

sanjoy.bose said:


> Surely you can. Any 3rd Gen HM75/76/77 mobo support 6GBps (SATA III) SSDs (and lower also), I brought a HP 2000-2116TU last week and replaced with a SSD and 8GB RAM, it's a beast now, but that depends on your need of what you want from that laptop...
> 
> Also the Optical drive can be the holder for the replaced HDD, that means SSD+HDD but that needs proper consultation...
> All options are open and according the Samsung laptop, they should be an ease, however, don't do without proper consultation.



Thanks for your suggestion. My friend is looking for a laptop with SSD. But I'm unable to advise him if SSD gives significant difference in performance for his usage. He is looking for a laptop mainly for Browsing, light office (excel, word), and movies (rare blu-ray rip, mostly DVD rip). Now my question is if it takes 10 sec to open any application like Chrome Browser or VLC media player in normal HDD, can we expect 4 or 5 sec in SSD? If the difference is not significant for his usage then there is no point in recommending SSD for him



har said:


> I think it has a free 2.5" slot. So SSD is possible
> 
> But still contact and ask samsung like rider suggested.



If it has free ssd slot then can we have both SSD and HDD? In that case it will be great. OS and applications in SSD, media in HDD. Even I will buy one


----------



## har (Jul 10, 2012)

Windows experience rating:
*i47.tinypic.com/3313jtk.png



eduku said:


> Hello har,
> First of all, congrats on your new lappy!
> Can you please tell us what power adapter you got, is it a 90 Watt or 120 Watt.
> Do you happen to know what the i7 version comes with from the dealer?
> ...



90W
Will upload boot time later. No time to shut down


----------



## shaggy (Jul 10, 2012)

sanjoy.bose said:
			
		

> Surely you can. Any 3rd Gen HM75/76/77 mobo support 6GBps (SATA III) SSDs (and lower also), I brought a HP 2000-2116TU last week and replaced with a SSD and 8GB RAM, it's a beast now, but that depends on your need of what you want from that laptop...



But the windows comes pre-installed in the hdd, how do I install it again in the SSD?
Can you kindly provide a step-by-step tutorial of this procedure?


----------



## har (Jul 10, 2012)

IDLE temp after browsing for a while,
*i47.tinypic.com/501c3b.jpg


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jul 10, 2012)

terrafield said:


> Thanks for your suggestion. My friend is looking for a laptop with SSD. But I'm unable to advise him if SSD gives significant difference in performance for his usage. He is looking for a laptop mainly for Browsing, light office (excel, word), and movies (rare blu-ray rip, mostly DVD rip). Now my question is if it takes 10 sec to open any application like Chrome Browser or VLC media player in normal HDD, can we expect 4 or 5 sec in SSD? If the difference is not significant for his usage then there is no point in recommending SSD for him
> 
> 
> 
> If it has free ssd slot then can we have both SSD and HDD? In that case it will be great. OS and applications in SSD, media in HDD. Even I will buy one



Spending on SSD totally depends on what you are willing to do with it. Storing media files and songs is not the target of the SSD. If you want to speed up your boot-up/shut down and some application starting smooth or to say load a game ultra fast, then only you should consider a SSD. Please understand your need that whether you need that or not. We can clutter lots of things on our PC but the goal is to go on requirement wise. 

I heard in this thread that this samsung model has an extra bay for HDD (and THREE RAM slots) so, I said it should be easy and without being void the warranty and yes Optical drive can also be replaced with HDD in any good build laptop but for that you need to target it before buy by knowing it's easiness to open.

Let me know if you need any extra help or having more questions...


----------



## rider (Jul 10, 2012)

terrafield said:


> Thanks for your suggestion. My friend is looking for a laptop with SSD. But I'm unable to advise him if SSD gives significant difference in performance for his usage. He is looking for a laptop mainly for Browsing, light office (excel, word), and movies (rare blu-ray rip, mostly DVD rip). Now my question is if it takes 10 sec to open any application like Chrome Browser or VLC media player in normal HDD, can we expect 4 or 5 sec in SSD? If the difference is not significant for his usage then there is no point in recommending SSD for him
> 
> 
> 
> If it has free ssd slot then can we have both SSD and HDD? In that case it will be great. OS and applications in SSD, media in HDD. Even I will buy one



No, in my case it took less than 3 seconds to open chrome or VLC. Speed also depends upon RAM and processor.


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 10, 2012)

har said:


> Windows experience rating:
> *i47.tinypic.com/3313jtk.png



A BIG congratzz har 
Njoy the beast 

BTW why is it 5.1 for graphics , 15r se got 5.2 (mayb its hd4000 used for this here )
but ya for gaming graphics 550p wins by a great margin , 15r se got only 6.6 
*i48.tinypic.com/2ptqfkk.png


anyway waiting for the real stuff: gaming benches  and temps....


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jul 10, 2012)

shaggy said:


> But the windows comes pre-installed in the hdd, how do I install it again in the SSD?



Samsung recently started providing m-Sata HDDs that have cache to provide less than 20~30 sec boot up/down time, *HAR* can confirm that and if it is so, I do not feel you need a SSD on this model.



> Can you kindly provide a step-by-step tutorial of this procedure?


I will surely do one on how to make a low end laptop a beast. But That will be for no gamers and in very low budget as there is no replacement of graphics card...



rider said:


> No, in my case it took less than 3 seconds to open chrome or VLC. Speed also depends upon RAM and processor.



^+1 to that 

In my case, it is 2.5secs (6GBps Corsair Force 3 + 8GB DDR3 1600 FSB and Intel I5 3210 + Intel HM76 mobile express)


----------



## rider (Jul 10, 2012)

@har and @girishpaiv
Check my windows experience rating.

*img94.imageshack.us/img94/4015/dwdwdd.png

windows experience measure lowest component in the hardware, in may case it is 750 GB 5400rpm HDD.


----------



## eduku (Jul 10, 2012)

Why on earth does windows rate 5.1 for Graphics (Desktop performance for windows aero)???


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jul 10, 2012)

rider said:


> @har and @girishpaiv
> Check my windows experience rating.



++1 man  Which card do you have?

Here is mine:
*photouploads.com/images/indexcurre.png

On Intel HD 4000 Graphics, Corsair Force 3 120GB SSD, 8GB starlite 1600 FSB DDR3+Intel I5 3210



eduku said:


> Why on earth does windows rate 5.1 for Graphics (Desktop performance for windows aero)???



Its running on Intel HD 4000 - that's why...


----------



## RON28 (Jul 10, 2012)

^^^please post the pics...want to see this beauty again and again


----------



## rider (Jul 10, 2012)

sanjoy.bose said:


> ++1 man  Which card do you have?
> 
> Here is mine:
> *photouploads.com/thumbs/indexcurre.png
> ...



this is of my laptop with HD 6770M 2GB DDR5.


----------



## eduku (Jul 10, 2012)

Can we not get the windows rating with the graphics card in operation??? 

Just like in rider's case with his AMD HD 6770M powered dv6-6165tx...


----------



## har (Jul 10, 2012)

Played assasins creed for half an hour. Not exactly a benchmark but fps at ultra was around 70-100 and temp for cpu-65,66 and GPU temp 65.


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 10, 2012)

rider said:


> @har and @girishpaiv
> Check my windows experience rating.
> 
> *img94.imageshack.us/img94/4015/dwdwdd.png
> ...



so windows experiance index is a crap!!!
(7 for 550p ,6.6 for 15r se,7.1 for 6770 )


----------



## har (Jul 10, 2012)

3dmark scores by tmrw morning. That will be the final say in performance


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jul 10, 2012)

rider said:


> this is of my laptop with HD 6770M 2GB DDR5.


can you check again please?


----------



## har (Jul 10, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> so windows experiance index is a crap!!!
> (7 for 550p ,6.6 for 15r se,7.1 for 6770 )



Guess so 

BTW while playing,fps suddenly went down to 15fps for 1 sec and then went back to normal 100fps. I dunno if thats a problem or just the game loading


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 10, 2012)

har said:


> Played assasins creed for half an hour. Not exactly a benchmark but fps at ultra was around 70-100 and temp for cpu-65,66 and GPU temp 65.


try farcry 2 (u have that no?) its avg ~30fps for 7730m at full max and Dx10


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 10, 2012)

Damn...this windows experience thing is messed up. How come its showing 6670m as 7.1. There is no way, its as fast as 650m.


----------



## RON28 (Jul 10, 2012)

har sorry i didnt read any post...congrats for the new lappy  is it 900p screen? HOW ARE THE SPEAKERS?

i thought its made of aluminium  doesnt look like plastic...temps are normal...congrats


----------



## har (Jul 10, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> try farcry 2 (u have that no?) its avg 29.7fps for 7730m at full max and Dx10



Will do now !!
Update in half an hour or less 



RON28 said:


> har sorry i didnt read any post...congrats for the new lappy  is it 900p screen? HOW ARE THE SPEAKERS?
> 
> i thought its made of aluminium  doesnt look like plastic...temps are normal...congrats



Its plastic but everyone is fooled into thinking its metallic till they touch it. 

Screen is jaw dropping awesome:1600*900 matte and display is BRIGHT !!

Speakers:GOD'S SPEAKERS !! Too loud and clear  Great for movies.


----------



## sachin73 (Jul 10, 2012)

guys i want to know that is samsung np550p5c SO2IN comes with bluray combo or bluray writer...?


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 10, 2012)

har said:


> Guess so
> 
> BTW while playing,fps suddenly went down to 15fps for 1 sec and then went back to normal 100fps. I dunno if thats a problem or just the game loading



Must be HDD struggling to keep up with all that fast hardware 
I hope samsung used a msata drive. Hate dell for using msata in US version and normall HDD in India 

har, do a crysis benchmark. If thermals comes out to be stable then this lappy would be undisputed champion in this range. way better than dell for gamers.


----------



## RON28 (Jul 10, 2012)

lolz tell me what are you doing now? please tell the performance of crysis on 900p resolution? its really a badass game in graphic performance 

and ****ing samsung won indian hearts...they released 900p resolution in asian market and gave USA a 768p resolution 
lolz...i witnessed this kind of partiality towards indians for the first time 
will you be able to sleep today at night?


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jul 10, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> Must be HDD struggling to keep up with all that fast hardware
> I hope samsung used a msata drive. Hate dell for using msata in US version and normall HDD in India


^+1


----------



## RON28 (Jul 10, 2012)

one more thing i would like to say...btw intel HD 4000 is not bad...u would play games of 2007 or before...on it...


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 10, 2012)

Let him play first. Installing the game may take around 10 minutes then another couple of minutes to fiddle with games seconds. Then half an hour for proper test and then some time for uploading pics. Thus you should give atleast 1 hour for every game.


----------



## rider (Jul 10, 2012)

For those who want to check my 3D MARK 06 score click here


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jul 10, 2012)

RON28 said:


> one more thing i would like to say...btw intel HD 4000 is not bad...u would play games of 2007 or before...on it...



It is better than Intel 630M 



rider said:


> For those who want to check my 3D MARK 06 score click here



Cool...


----------



## har (Jul 10, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> Must be HDD struggling to keep up with all that fast hardware
> I hope samsung used a msata drive. Hate dell for using msata in US version and normall HDD in India
> 
> har, do a crysis benchmark. If thermals comes out to be stable then this lappy would be undisputed champion in this range. way better than dell for gamers.



CRYSIS tmrw.

FARCRY 2
With physix,8x aa and everything else at high getting 30-35 fps 
Temp:gpu was 62 degrees i think but it came down rapidly. And I played in normal mode not turbo mode(they are power modes which changes fan speed and stuff)

Would have played longer but the game was so damn boring. Loads of endless driving 

pic:
*s14.postimage.org/8l30vkrz1/temp2.jpg


----------



## rider (Jul 10, 2012)

sanjoy.bose said:


> It is better than Intel 630M
> 
> 
> 
> Cool...



 what are saying Intel 630M, you mean Intel HD 3000, right. 

@har temp looks fine after playing far cry 2.


----------



## har (Jul 10, 2012)

rider said:


> For those who want to check my 3D MARK 06 score click here



How did you get such a high score. Even I am only expecting only 12500 for my samsung.


----------



## dan4u (Jul 10, 2012)

Ha Pulled the plug on Dell Inspiron 15r SE, I called up dell and canceled the order....dell promised delivery by 9th n now they said it'll take another few days, so canceled it......I went to a local dealer n booked this samsung beauty will get it by tomorrow morning.....The screen is just beautiful at 1600x900 ....and its way thinner than the 15R....there's no backlit keyboard but that's no Deal breaker ...


----------



## rider (Jul 10, 2012)

har said:


> How did you get such a high score. Even I am only expecting only 12500 for my samsung.



*harding.homelinux.org/gallery/OddsandSods/I-dunno-lol.jpg 
I think it is because of GDDR5 memory and core-i7.


----------



## har (Jul 10, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Ha Pulled the plug on Dell Inspiron 15r SE, I called up dell and canceled the order....dell promised delivery by 9th n now they said it'll take another few days, so canceled it......I went to a local dealer n booked this samsung beauty will get it by tomorrow morning.....The screen is just beautiful at 1600x900 ....and its way thinner than the 15R....there's no backlit keyboard but that's no Deal breaker ...



Congrats 
i7 or i5 



rider said:


> *harding.homelinux.org/gallery/OddsandSods/I-dunno-lol.jpg I think it is because of GDDR5 memory and core-i7.



But even gt660's dont get such a score  Overclocked ??
i7 wont change 3dmark06 scores. Its just GPU


----------



## rider (Jul 10, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Ha Pulled the plug on Dell Inspiron 15r SE, I called up dell and canceled the order....dell promised delivery by 9th n now they said it'll take another few days, so canceled it......I went to a local dealer n booked this samsung beauty will get it by tomorrow morning.....The screen is just beautiful at 1600x900 ....and its way thinner than the 15R....there's no backlit keyboard but that's no Deal breaker ...



Yes, the screen would be definitely better because of samsung panel, they put the thin bazel in it so looks more slim. This makes it better than any hp or dell laptop.



har said:


> But even gt660's dont get such a score  Overclocked ??
> i7 wont change 3dmark06 scores. Its just GPU



No, may be because of latest drivers, the performance in gaming increased much, almost 25% in new games.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 10, 2012)

Guyzz i'm fukin confused and tied b/w assembled  pc and this laptop!!!can't decide
Assembled pc w/ i5 2500k 7850 OC-2GB asrock z77 mobo@56k-59k or this laptop w/ i7


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 10, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Ha Pulled the plug on Dell Inspiron 15r SE, I called up dell and canceled the order....dell promised delivery by 9th n now they said it'll take another few days, so canceled it......I went to a local dealer n booked this samsung beauty will get it by tomorrow morning.....The screen is just beautiful at 1600x900 ....and its way thinner than the 15R....there's no backlit keyboard but that's no Deal breaker ...



Inpiron 15R SE has got *really* troubling reflections !!!


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 10, 2012)

Flinging dell left me in the middle of nowhere. Its too late to pull the plug now. Firstly cuz the build is complete and secondly cuz i can't afford anymore delays. Th i7 and backlit better worth all the trouble :/

Me envy you har  Congo on the great lappy. After the delays the dell caused and due to superior vfm, I'd suggest everyone samsung.


----------



## shaggy (Jul 10, 2012)

@har : I think its because of certified drivers. Theres a beta on the site now.

NVIDIA DRIVERS 304.79BETA

I dunno if it'll increase the rating or not.


----------



## vipulgreattt (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi Har.. congrates for the purchase... looks like a great deal.. can u also post battery backup and stuff... Temps are great


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 10, 2012)

har said:


> How did you get such a high score. Even I am only expecting only 12500 for my samsung.



Difference in resolutions perhaps?


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jul 10, 2012)

rider said:


> what are saying Intel 630M, you mean Intel HD 3000, right.


Yep, my bad...
By the way, after a re-run the new Windows score of my lappy is now as below:


Spoiler



*photouploads.com/images/indexcjtj.png


----------



## dan4u (Jul 10, 2012)

Booked the i5, I think that's more than enough for gaming at med-high settings...


----------



## rider (Jul 10, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Guyzz i'm fukin confused and tied b/w assembled  pc and this laptop!!!can't decide
> Assembled pc w/ i5 2500k 7850 OC-2GB asrock z77 mobo@56k-59k or this laptop w/ i7



Dude, don't use the f word mods can punish you, its against TDF rules.
I would like to say if you don't need a PC to carry around out, its better to spend money on a gaming desktop.



sanjoy.bose said:


> Yep, my bad...
> By the way, after a re-run the new Windows score of my lappy is now as below:
> 
> 
> ...



whats the configuration of your PC?


----------



## ultimategamer (Jul 10, 2012)

har said:


> How did you get such a high score. Even I am only expecting only 12500 for my samsung.



check this statement in rider result "Non default settings were used in benchmark. Result is not comparable to other results." thats why he is getting high score compareable to other.


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jul 10, 2012)

rider said:


> whats the configuration of your PC?



It's the HP 2000-2116TU + Upgrade of (Corsair Force 3 120GB + 8GB DDR3 1600 FSB Starlite RAM) ~ all comes under 43K. What's your thought? Is it a VFM? BTW, I do NOT play game on laptop, so, chooses the cheapest one and then upgraded it.


----------



## dan4u (Jul 10, 2012)

har said:


> Congrats
> i7 or i5
> 
> 
> ...





girishpaiv said:


> Inpiron 15R SE has got *really* troubling reflections !!!



what do you mean by troubling reflections?


----------



## rider (Jul 10, 2012)

ultimategamer said:


> check this statement in rider result "Non default settings were used in benchmark. Result is not comparable to other results." thats why he is getting high score compareable to other.



 I am using beta 12.7 drivers, may be thats why it has more score check my version it is 8.98 different from others. I don't why it is showing non default setting.


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 10, 2012)

dan4u said:


> what do you mean by troubling reflections?


I can clearly see the light reflected on the screen more than the contents of the screen if there is bright light behind me like tube light or even midday open windows!! and thats bad !!!'


and congrats dan4u , you r really lucky for u were able to cancel order for 15r se n buy this 
hop u get it soon ..


----------



## dan4u (Jul 11, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> I can clearly see the light reflected on the screen more than the contents of the screen if there is bright light behind me like tube light or even midday open windows!! and thats bad !!!'
> 
> 
> and congrats dan4u , you r really lucky for u were able to cancel order for 15r se n buy this
> hop u get it soon ..



Thanks, yea I guess i was lucky, the dell rep said i'd get it by the 9th but even yesterday the status showed "work in progress" so I canceled n went for samsung......btw it doesn't matter if we buy a lap with the best conf, in a months time it'll be old n somethin new will have replaced it...so, cheers n enjoy your 15R 

Btw does anyone know why Samsung hasn't updated their website?? it seems they don't give the same importance to laptops as given to smartphone's.


----------



## ultimategamer (Jul 11, 2012)

rider said:


> I am using beta 12.7 drivers, may be thats why it has more score check my version it is 8.98 different from others. I don't why it is showing non default setting.



It shows non default setting because at default setting resolution is 1280x1024 and in your result is with 1024x768 resolution.
Nvidia 650m 3DMark 06 score is 13676 at default setting(1280x1024)

Can you please upload your score with default setting(1280x1024).


----------



## cracked.phoenix (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello guys..
Bought the i7 model in the evening for 57000 from local shop in Nagpur. I didn't even plan to buy it today, but the shop had stock.
I've been following this thread for quite some time so I guess pics are unnecessary.
As many have already said before the lappy is awesome...
The specs are mind boggling and the weight is comparatively lighter. Also the screen is just too good to be in such a cheaper laptop.

Installing witcher 2 right now...
Will post benchmark soon.


----------



## rider (Jul 11, 2012)

No, I cant change to 1280x1024 setting in free version. That 13676 is the score with GT 650M DDR5 version.

Wait for the *har* score he will upload 3D Mark 06 in default 1024x768 setting tomorrow.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 11, 2012)

I am following this thread from starting. I too finalized dell 15r. But now i think 550P will be better. But i'm not sure yet. Because *i don't know about ASS of samsung*. I have to buy laptop this month. Shall i finalize samsung? I want suggestions from members and specially owners.


----------



## ultimategamer (Jul 11, 2012)

Nvidia 650m GDDDR5 3DMark 11 score P2947 and P3248

NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3610QM Processor,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. MS-16GA score: P2947 3DMarks

*i1161.photobucket.com/albums/q509/jakubp12/1200core1650mem.jpg


----------



## cracked.phoenix (Jul 11, 2012)

So here are the benchmark for witcher 2 @ medium settings 1366*768
Min.     9
Max.    39
Avg.     24.379

I did a speed run from geralt's camp in the beginning  to the trebuchet, pausing every five seconds to look at the surroundings. I also skipped the cutsceens...

PS: I found the gameplay to be highly playable.
Note: I used a vannila copy of witcher 2. Not enhanced edition


----------



## rider (Jul 11, 2012)

OMG!! your CPU package crossed 100*C  and GPU max temp is 81*C


----------



## cracked.phoenix (Jul 11, 2012)

Will post detailed review of the i7 version on Thursday. Also will test compatibility with a samsung 3dtv.


----------



## 50103 (Jul 11, 2012)

I went with 17R SE for the Aluminium lid and the superior service of Dell . I mostly use my laptop for movies and series and occasional to moderate gaming.So I chose the 17" screen with 650m.

Also service was my top priority.I went with dell after knowing that there is only one Samsung service center in Chennai. 

But ur discussions make me wonder if I had made the wrong decision.....Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## nikhildewan (Jul 11, 2012)

arunkumarsethi said:


> I don't think i will go with Acer or Asus .
> Already checked with Dell as i started a thread with this.
> HP Envy 15 Is cool but its i5 processor , i7 was the 2nd Gen,  n cost is also near to Sony.
> But this Samsung one is the clear winner but only in Gaming aspect other wise like Rider said
> ...




I am also in the same condition as yours, so eagerly waiting for your reviews... please post the same benchmarks as har has posted for his samsung lappy. I need to select between these two only. And pics also.


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 11, 2012)

I hope this awesome laptop doesn't get sold out before I get a chance to buy it !!! Sadly, that will take until at least until 19th to confirm...I have to make sure of my college seat first...Will it still be in stock then?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 11, 2012)

i7 running@ 100°C+   and gt 650-80°C+ ...... Seems like overheating issues


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 11, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> i7 running@ 100°C+   and gt 650-80°C+ ...... Seems like overheating issues



Who posted temps of the samsung i7 version?


----------



## ToxicSerpentz (Jul 11, 2012)

now i don't even know if this is possible or not, but what would be the difference in the price and performance of the laptop if a HM77 chipset was used along with 32 gb ssd with intel smart response and would the samsung tech guys do it?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 11, 2012)

ToxicSerpentz said:


> now i don't even know if this is possible or not, but what would be the difference in the price and performance of the laptop *if a HM77 chipset was used along with 32 gb ssd* with intel smart response and would the samsung tech guys do it?



Explain properly please, I didn't got it.


----------



## har (Jul 11, 2012)

3DMARK06 software download always gets an error at around 90%  Downloading via torrent now 



ultimategamer said:


> Nvidia 650m GDDDR5 3DMark 11 score P2947 and P3248
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3610QM Processor,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. MS-16GA score: P2947 3DMarks
> 
> *i1161.photobucket.com/albums/q509/jakubp12/1200core1650mem.jpg



Oh The temps are really high 
i7 version ??


----------



## arunkumarsethi (Jul 11, 2012)

nikhildewan said:


> I am also in the same condition as yours, so eagerly waiting for your reviews... please post the same benchmarks as har has posted for his samsung lappy. I need to select between these two only. And pics also.



Am getting it next Tuesday, So wait till Tuesday nite. Hope i have not taken any  wrong decision .


----------



## har (Jul 11, 2012)

Temperatures after 3dmark06
*img836.imageshack.us/img836/8696/aftet3dmark06.jpg


3DMark06 Scores:Much higher than I expected 
*s10.postimage.org/nzny37rux/3dmark06.jpg


Detailed link for 3dmark06:
*3dmark.com/3dm06/16767463

Good drivers are gonna make the score go even higher in the future I guess


----------



## shaggy (Jul 11, 2012)

har said:
			
		

> Temperatures after 3dmark06
> 
> 
> Good drivers are gonna make the score go even higher in the future I guess



I think so!


Do you have witcher 2?
I dont know why in hell its heating up the i7 version.

I was all for the i7, seems like I have to settle with the i5


----------



## ultimategamer (Jul 11, 2012)

rider said:


> OMG!! your CPU package crossed 100*C  and GPU max temp is 81*C





har said:


> 3DMARK06 software download always gets an error at around 90%  Downloading via torrent now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its not samsung and not mine its highly overclock nvidia 650m in Retina MBP(Bootcamp)

It only shows what nvidia 650m is capable of at that score it also beat stock nvidia 670m(P3029.3) and AMD 6970M(P3066 ) which are very high end card in notebook.


----------



## shaggy (Jul 11, 2012)

@ultimategamer : Thank god!!!!!!



@HAR : 
Your 3dmark06 res was 1280x800
rider's was 1024x768

I think that's what made the difference.
Maybe.


----------



## har (Jul 11, 2012)

shaggy said:


> @ultimategamer : Thank god!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



13000+ is an extremely high score. Even 7730m's score only 9500. I think rider has updated to latest very stable drivers which increased his scores. Wait till good drivers for gt650m come out  Its gonna go up to 16000's 



ultimategamer said:


> Its not samsung and not mine its highly overclock nvidia 650m in Retina MBP(Bootcamp)
> 
> It only shows what nvidia 650m is capable of at that score it also beat stock nvidia 670m(P3029.3) and AMD 6970M(P3066 ) which are very high end card in notebook.



Thank god !! I thought it was samsung !!


----------



## ultimategamer (Jul 11, 2012)

shaggy said:


> I dont know why in hell its heating up the i7 version.
> 
> I was all for the i7, seems like I have to settle with the i5



Its not temp of samsung it is temp of highly overclock nvidia 650m in Retina MBP(Bootcamp) with intel core i7 3720QM


----------



## dan4u (Jul 11, 2012)

shaggy said:


> @ultimategamer : Thank god!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea that's true, that does make a big difference, higher the resolution lower the score. btw are you getting this lap?



har said:


> 13000+ is an extremely high score. Even 7730m's score only 9500. I think rider has updated to latest very stable drivers which increased his scores. Wait till good drivers for gt650m come out  Its gonna go up to 16000's



Yea lets hope with better drivers it can achieve 16000+, but it really doesn't matter 13000 is more than sufficient ....btw is it a 6 cell battery? I'll be getting mine in an hour , did you get any accessories with it??


----------



## shaggy (Jul 11, 2012)

dan4u said:
			
		

> btw are you getting this lap?



Yes, I am. Shops are quoting 57+k for this i7 one, I'll go to check/bargain & confirm today, I'll get it tomorrow noon.


----------



## har (Jul 11, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Yea that's true, that does make a big difference, higher the resolution lower the score. btw are you getting this lap?
> 
> 
> 
> Yea lets hope with better drivers it can achieve 16000+, but it really doesn't matter 13000 is more than sufficient ....btw is it a 6 cell battery? I'll be getting mine in an hour , did you get any accessories with it??



Yes 6 cell. battery life quoted by windows is 5-6 hours. Pretty good 

I got a free keyboard and mouse  and 2 year warranty Excellent dealer !!


----------



## cracked.phoenix (Jul 11, 2012)

Benchmarks for MW3
Settings used: same as *sisley* used in the 15r SE thread.
Resolution: 1366*768
Min: 31
Avg: 38.023
Max: 45


----------



## shaggy (Jul 11, 2012)

@har : which nvidia driver version have you installed?


----------



## har (Jul 11, 2012)

shaggy said:


> @har : Which nvidia driver version have you installed?



295.55


----------



## rider (Jul 11, 2012)

ultimategamer said:


> Its not samsung and not mine its highly overclock nvidia 650m in Retina MBP(Bootcamp)
> 
> It only shows what nvidia 650m is capable of at that score it also beat stock nvidia 670m(P3029.3) and AMD 6970M(P3066 ) which are very high end card in notebook.



I didn't say it is samsung, I can see that it has DDR5 graphic memory in the GPU-Z. Some other guy start saying it is of core-i7 samsung. I thought it's yours, you should say before posting.
And what you are trying to prove, I know in OC any card can perform better than its above class cards. If nvidia GTX 670M or HD 6970M get OC it can beat OC GT 650M, simple. There is no need to show some doped benchmarks, where everyone is showing natural scores and btw generally apple macbook scores more with benchmarks than any other brand with same chip.



har said:


> 13000+ is an extremely high score. Even 7730m's score only 9500. I think rider has updated to latest very stable drivers which increased his scores. Wait till good drivers for gt650m come out  Its gonna go up to 16000's
> 
> 
> 
> Thank god !! I thought it was samsung !!



Man, how you set the 1280x800 resolution in benchmarks, may be the software set this because of your 1600x900 native resolution. As the default free version is not able to change resolution to check benchmark. 13200 is nice score without official drivers, it will reach 14000+ in first official drivers, dont expect 16000+. And in the end it is just a benchmark, the real performance comes from the games you play sometimes score are only nice or bad in benchmarks.


----------



## terrafield (Jul 11, 2012)

Is 17" version available in 550P model? If so any idea on the price?


----------



## har (Jul 11, 2012)

rider said:


> I didn't say it is samsung, I can see that it has DDR5 graphic memory in the GPU-Z. Some other guy start saying it is of core-i7 samsung. I thought it's yours, you should say before posting.
> And what you are trying to prove, I know in OC any card can perform better than its above class cards. If nvidia GTX 670M or HD 6970M get OC it can beat OC GT 650M, simple. There is no need to show some doped benchmarks, where everyone is showing natural scores and btw generally apple macbook scores more with benchmarks than any other brand with same chip.
> 
> 
> ...



I didnt change the resolution. It automatically selected it


----------



## rider (Jul 11, 2012)

har said:


> I didnt change the resolution. It automatically selected it



This means it automatically chosen 1280x800 because your native resolution is 1600x900.
Please check 3D Mark 11 score.


----------



## har (Jul 11, 2012)

rider said:


> This means it chose 1280x800 because your native resolution is 1600x900.
> Please check 3D Mark 11 score.



Awww come on. I nearly became mad downloading 3dmark06. 581 mb and 3 times download showed error at 91%. Now 3dmark11


----------



## rider (Jul 11, 2012)

3D mark 11 is not big it is of approx 280 MB use download manager it downloads fast without any error.


----------



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Jul 11, 2012)

terrafield said:


> Is 17" version available in 550P model? If so any idea on the price?



That's exactly what I'd like to know too.


----------



## ultimategamer (Jul 11, 2012)

@rider I only want to show overclocking possibility/capacity of Nvidia 650m. No harm.


----------



## har (Jul 11, 2012)

rider said:


> 3D mark 11 is not big it is of approx 280 MB use download manager it downloads fast without any error.



280MB ? Then its done. Will be posted tmrw morning(I have free internet only from 2am-8am)


----------



## rider (Jul 11, 2012)

I got very low score just P1915 in 1280x800 resolution LINK
And my CPU temperature remained under 70*C in benchmarks


----------



## ultimategamer (Jul 11, 2012)

rider said:


> I got very low score just P1915 in 1280x800 resolution LINK
> And my CPU temperature remained under 70*C in benchmarks



Your score is not low compared to newer generation AMD 7730M gives only P1680 3dmark11 score(Given by sisley in 15r se thread) your score looks good.

AMD Radeon HD 7750M video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3612QM Processor,Dell Inc. 05TJ3M score: P1680 3DMarks

AMD 7730M score may rise after good driver.


----------



## rider (Jul 11, 2012)

AMD 7730M is a DDR3 GPU. And you are giving me link me of HD 7750M.


----------



## ultimategamer (Jul 11, 2012)

rider said:


> AMD 7730M is a DDR3 GPU. And you are giving me link me of HD 7750M.



No it is the link of 7730 only but due to improper driver it is recognise as 7750. Check 15r se thread and sisley's benchmark.

Your score is really good do you overclock your gpu or it is due to good updated driver.

because in 15r se thread your reply on sisley's 3dmark11 result is "Nice score, BTW my HD 6770M scores 1350 in 3D Mark which is almost equal to GT 555M of alienware 14x"
What made this result jump from 1350 to 1915 a whopping 41% increase.


----------



## rider (Jul 11, 2012)

I dont remember what i replied sisley.. I just checked my score today, you see the date and clocking speed, there is no OC. These drivers are totally awesome, you should wait and try for official catalyst 12.7 update in a week or so.


----------



## ultimategamer (Jul 11, 2012)

Ok
We are going little offtopic lets stick to threads main focus samsung np550p5c


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 11, 2012)

How many HDD bays does this laptop have? Two or just one ?


----------



## ultimategamer (Jul 11, 2012)

Our forum member hpblaze is selling his 15 day used samsung np550p5c-s02in
for 55k on bangalore olx site.

Samsung - core i7,GT650 geforce,8gbRAM,1TB HDD Laptop. - Bangalore - Computers - Hardware - Whitefield


----------



## Anirban Dev (Jul 11, 2012)

Need a bit of info. How does the Samsung warranty compare to the Dell complete Cover. Im asking this since I recently lost a laptop to modem surge. I know that surge damage is covered by Dell, but does Samsung cover it too?


----------



## rider (Jul 11, 2012)

Anirban Dev said:


> Need a bit of info. How does the Samsung warranty compare to the Dell complete Cover. Im asking this since I recently lost a laptop to modem surge. I know that surge damage is covered by Dell, but does Samsung cover it too?



No, samsung does not give you accidental damage cover. 
Only two companies are providing this HP and Dell.

It is free for a year in both.


----------



## ultimategamer (Jul 11, 2012)

Few Samsung NP550P5C Videos

Samsung SERIES 5 550P5C - A Closer Look - YouTube

Max Payne 3 on Samsung NP550P5C

MaxPayne3 On samsung 550P5C-S01 High quality - YouTube

Samsung 550P5C-S02 SSD startup

Samsung 550P5C-S02 SSD startup - YouTube


----------



## RON28 (Jul 11, 2012)

those who want to purchase this laptop, click FLIPKART


----------



## har (Jul 11, 2012)

ultimategamer said:


> Few Samsung NP550P5C Videos
> 
> Samsung SERIES 5 550P5C - A Closer Look - YouTube
> 
> ...



Totally awesome man !!

Tried out crysis 2. In gamer mode ,constant 60+ fps. Temps of cores reached 84 degrees but the air coming out wasnt very hot.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 11, 2012)

how many usb 3 ports does it have ?


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 11, 2012)

Crysis 2 at 60+ fps!!! 1366x768 or 1600x900??


----------



## sakii (Jul 11, 2012)

@ hAR >> iT HAS hw many slots for RAM, and manual RAM updation will not void warranty isnt.


----------



## adityamakkar (Jul 11, 2012)

Digital Fragger said:


> how many usb 3 ports does it have ?



It has 2 usb3 ports and 2 usb2 ports.


----------



## dan4u (Jul 11, 2012)

Yipeeee got it!!! Now gotta install software's n try out a few benchmarks!!
*i46.tinypic.com/2zok9ja.jpg
*i48.tinypic.com/2dsp7a8.jpg
*i48.tinypic.com/outyyb.jpg
*i50.tinypic.com/oko1es.jpg
*i49.tinypic.com/2m62y5v.jpg
*i45.tinypic.com/iwusfa.jpg
*i46.tinypic.com/o07xa8.jpg

Its got a tiny subwoofer underneath the lap, now that was a surprise


----------



## shaggy (Jul 11, 2012)

terrafield said:


> Is 17" version available in 550P model? If so any idea on the price?



No. Its not here in Kolkata that much I can say.

@Everyone else : Saw the i7 one, tested it out(speakers are awesome! Filled the entiiiiire shop with Linkin Park's Numb!), and booked it with 300 bucks. Will be getting it tomorrow!!
He said its 57k but I think I can bargain to 56!  
I can post pictures/benchmarks if you all want.



			
				dan4u said:
			
		

> Yipeeee got it!!! Now gotta install software's n try out a few benchmarks!!
> 
> 
> Its got a tiny subwoofer underneath the lap, now that was a surprise



Congrats!!


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 11, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Yipeeee got it!!! Now gotta install software's n try out a few benchmarks!!
> Its got a tiny subwoofer underneath the lap, now that was a surprise


congratzzzzzz very clear pics really looks better than 15r se 
Post some benchs and temps asap waiting


----------



## sakii (Jul 11, 2012)

Those pics are damn sexy......specially tht 4th one....luk how sleek it looks. 
Awl those goodies given by shop owner or by samsung itself. And wht was the purchase price.


----------



## shaggy (Jul 11, 2012)

pratyush997 said:
			
		

> congratzzzzzz very clear pics really looks better than 15r se
> Post some benchs and temps asap waiting


edit your post and remove the picture links. the page already has two copies of each picture!


----------



## pranavgoel (Jul 11, 2012)

Read that Lenovo 580y has heating issues with HDD


----------



## har (Jul 11, 2012)

@dan4u--Congratzzzz....very nice pics. I didnt get the headphones and wireless mouse though.

The laptop is really sleek,much sleeker than the competition and really nice to hold. 

And regarding crysis--I dont remember the resolution. Guess it was 1600*900 

Even in scenes with no action at all or at scenes with very very high action, the fps was a constant 60. No fluctuation at all. I guess that answers the doubts abt throttling. And the second time I played,max cpu temp was a mere 74 and 75 degrees's  GPu temp was 65-70. And I was playing in silent mode(reduces fan speed to decrease noise),not turbo mode. And the laptop remained really cool  Best decision I ever made 



shaggy said:


> No. Its not here in Kolkata that much I can say.
> 
> @Everyone else : Saw the i7 one, tested it out(speakers are awesome! Filled the entiiiiire shop with Linkin Park's Numb!), and booked it with 300 bucks. Will be getting it tomorrow!!
> He said its 57k but I think I can bargain to 56!
> ...



Congrats !!! Great decision 



sakii said:


> @ hAR >> iT HAS hw many slots for RAM, and manual RAM updation will not void warranty isnt.



Dealer said 3. I didnt open and check 
It wont void warranty.



Digital Fragger said:


> how many usb 3 ports does it have ?



2 USB 3.0 on left side and 2 USB 2.0 on right side.

The thin bezel around the extremely bright screen makes the look all more awesome !!


----------



## dan4u (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone !!!  the laptop comes only with a bag, all the other stuff was given by the dealer except the mouse, he gave me a wired mouse I wanted a wireless one so paid 600 extra n got a belkin m250.....the laptop alone cost Rs 50500/- 

will do benchmarks by tonight...its real vfm guys  the screen at 1600x900 is just beautiful to look at

I did  the 3Dmark11 benchmark here's the link NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3210M Processor,SAMSUNG ELECTRONICS CO., LTD. SAMSUNG_NP1234567890 score: P2279 3DMarks Got P2279


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 11, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Thanks everyone !!!  the laptop comes only with a bag, all the other stuff was given by the dealer except the mouse, he gave me a wired mouse I wanted a wireless one so paid 600 extra n got a belkin m250.....the laptop alone cost Rs 50500/-
> 
> will do benchmarks by tonight...its real vfm guys  the screen at 1600x900 is just beautiful to look at
> 
> I did  the 3Dmark11 benchmark here's the link NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3210M Processor,SAMSUNG ELECTRONICS CO., LTD. SAMSUNG_NP1234567890 score: P2279 3DMarks Got P2279



Congratz dan ...
and awesome pics buddy 
have fun withe beautiful beast


----------



## sj2202 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello everyone,
I am desperately moving from one forum to another in search of a good laptop(My first ever ).
I was about to buy the dell inspiron 17r SE(64k) but then I saw this.
I am very much confused now.
My biggest concern is quality and warranty.
I may not be able to buy another laptop in 3-4 years. 
What should I do?
Should I go for the 17r(because of DDR5 GPU and Accidental Damage protection) or should I go with samsung?
Any help will be acknowledged..


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 11, 2012)

I've to admit, this looks awesome in real pics. I wonder why Samsung placed those crap pics on their website. Difference between those pics and these pics is day and night. Congrats dan4u, I've recieved my Dell just now.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 11, 2012)

sj2202 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am desperately moving from one forum to another in search of a good laptop(My first ever ).
> I was about to buy the dell inspiron 17r SE(64k) but then I saw this.
> I am very much confused now.
> ...



What are your primary needs with priorities?
And even though the GPU in Samsung is DDR3, but still faster than 7730M of 15r.


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 11, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> What are your primary needs with priorities?
> And even though the GPU in Samsung is DDR3, but still faster than 7730M of 15r.



He was comparing it with the 17R GT 650M DDR5.


----------



## Ashish247 (Jul 11, 2012)

Final word..
15r SE or Sammy 5 550p?
Considering all aspects
@har:- are there any issues at all with your laptop? heating? throttling? lags? etc etc..(hoping to hear a NO.!)


----------



## shaggy (Jul 11, 2012)

Ashish247 said:
			
		

> Final word..
> 15r SE or Sammy 5 550p?
> Considering all aspects
> @har:- are there any issues at all with your laptop? heating? throttling? lags? etc etc..(hoping to hear a NO.!)



Sammy 550 yaar...anytime!


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 11, 2012)

Ashish247 said:


> Final word..
> 15r SE or Sammy 5 550p?
> Considering all aspects
> @har:- are there any issues at all with your laptop? heating? throttling? lags? etc etc..(hoping to hear a NO.!)



550p anyday , anyhour


----------



## shaggy (Jul 11, 2012)

sj2202 said:
			
		

> Hello everyone,
> I am desperately moving from one forum to another in search of a good laptop(My first ever ).
> I was about to buy the dell inspiron 17r SE(64k) but then I saw this.
> I am very much confused now.
> ...



*17r se* : screen bigger but not better in resolution, 650M GPU clock definitely better but not by a very large margin, 1kg heavier,speakers(Wave Maxx Audio) good but not better than those in Samsung, damage protection
*Samsung NP550 *: screen awesome(smaller but more resolution, hence clarity), speakers(JBL) more than awesome, 
 no damage protection, better CPU, Bluray, more RAM, price cheaper by 8k(50.5k for i5 and 57k for i7)


BTW I think it looks better too!

And the guy(dealer) told me that all high range samsung laptops that he has sold till date very rarely needed repairs or faced problems. I dunno but something told me he was not lying.


----------



## Ashish247 (Jul 11, 2012)

@shaggy:- you have the i7 version? does it have a blue-ray drive?
Edit:- Sorry, got my answer.. it does have a a blue-ray drive. PEACE, I've found my machine


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 11, 2012)

Someone please game extensively on the i7 version and tell us about any overheating/throttling issues if they exist.


----------



## shaggy (Jul 11, 2012)

Ashish247 said:
			
		

> @shaggy:- you have the i7 version? does it have a blue-ray drive?



Of course it has! I don't have it yet, will buy it tomorrow, but tested it out at the shop today, and then booked it!


----------



## har (Jul 11, 2012)

Ashish247 said:


> Final word..
> 15r SE or Sammy 5 550p?
> Considering all aspects
> @har:- are there any issues at all with your laptop? heating? throttling? lags? etc etc..(hoping to hear a NO.!)



Absolutely NO problems bro. Crysis 2 no problems. played asassins creed 2 at ultra for 1 hour at constant 60fps  No throttling,no temp problems. SO A BIG NO to your question  It doesnt somehow go beyond 60fps whether at low or high


----------



## shaggy (Jul 11, 2012)

@Ashish : great decision! Happy buying! 



			
				gunner_kanishk said:
			
		

> Someone please game extensively on the i7 version and tell us about any overheating/throttling issues if they exist.



Does 2 hours of MAX PAYNE 3 at high settings count as being extensive? 
I can do that tomorrow if you want.


----------



## har (Jul 11, 2012)

My dealer also told me samsung laptops are one of the most reliable. He was also dead against dell. Said quality in the last 1 year deteriorated. Last years XPS was a microwave oven !!


----------



## Ashish247 (Jul 11, 2012)

shaggy said:


> Of course it has! I don't have it yet, will buy it tomorrow, but tested it out at the shop today, and then booked it!



OH, Sweet..!! I'll get it in 10 days after I return from Kolkata.


----------



## har (Jul 11, 2012)

shaggy said:


> @Ashish : great decision! Happy buying!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH YEAH !!
Do IT !!
Waiting !!


----------



## Ashish247 (Jul 11, 2012)

har said:


> Absolutely NO problems bro. Crysis 2 no problems. played asassins creed 2 at ultra for 1 hour at constant 60fps  No throttling,no temp problems. SO A BIG NO to your question  It doesnt somehow go beyond 60fps whether at low or high



Too Good..!! Thanx 



shaggy said:


> does 2 hours of max payne 3 at high settings count as being extensive?
> I can do that tomorrow if you want.



asap..!! :-d


----------



## shaggy (Jul 11, 2012)

Ashish247 said:
			
		

> OH, Sweet..!! I'll get it in 10 days after I return from Kolkata.



You are in kolkata? Eastern Logica in Chandni Chowk has it on display from today 3pm(I was there when they put it! ), you can steal a glimpse tomorrow before I snatch it!



			
				har said:
			
		

> Waiting !!



Me too!


----------



## vigneshn92 (Jul 11, 2012)

Any idea where one of these can be found in Bangalore? and yeah how's the clicking buttons on the touchpad ?some of the older samsng models had ones that were of inferior quality


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 11, 2012)

shaggy said:


> @Ashish : great decision! Happy buying!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes please.


----------



## terrafield (Jul 11, 2012)

In Flipkart, it says 'coming soon'

Samsung NP550P5C-S01IN Series 5 Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook


----------



## har (Jul 11, 2012)

terrafield said:


> In Flipkart, it says 'coming soon'
> 
> Samsung NP550P5C-S01IN Series 5 Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook



Juat buy it from a local dealer. Some TDF members have bitter experiences from flipkart. And they will overprice it for sure


----------



## sakii (Jul 11, 2012)

me too....lockd on this piece of machine. just hv to fynd a dealer in gujarat. any one frm gujarat here? ??


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 11, 2012)

terrafield said:


> In Flipkart, it says 'coming soon'
> 
> Samsung NP550P5C-S01IN Series 5 Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook



omg the pic on flipkart is ugly.


----------



## shaggy (Jul 11, 2012)

*DON'T* buy from Flipkart! Cash on Delivery is fine, don't pay with Credit Card. Yes, I have a VERY bitter experience!


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 11, 2012)

Digital Fragger said:


> omg the pic on flipkart is ugly.



Haha. +1


----------



## RON28 (Jul 11, 2012)

^^gamer mode is ultra mode?


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 11, 2012)

Don't test the game on battery though.


----------



## sachin73 (Jul 11, 2012)

shaggy said:


> Sammy 550 yaar...anytime!



please tell me if sammy 550 has bluray combo or blyray writer....also should i wait for hp dv6 7xxx series with gt 650m or go with samsung...


----------



## RON28 (Jul 11, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Thanks everyone !!!  the laptop comes only with a bag, all the other stuff was given by the dealer except the mouse, he gave me a wired mouse I wanted a wireless one so paid 600 extra n got a belkin m250.....the laptop alone cost Rs 50500/-
> 
> will do benchmarks by tonight...its real vfm guys  the screen at 1600x900 is just beautiful to look at
> 
> I did  the 3Dmark11 benchmark here's the link NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3210M Processor,SAMSUNG ELECTRONICS CO., LTD. SAMSUNG_NP1234567890 score: P2279 3DMarks Got P2279



congrats  just now came from a shop and booked a laptop of mine..  same one...dammit those 3dmark11 scores just proves that this is a beast...but i think its in beta version right? future drivers will make this one as for VFM product... 

im confused shud i go for black or silver colour? but he said he it will take time...5 days


----------



## shaggy (Jul 11, 2012)

gunner_kanishk said:
			
		

> Don't test the game on battery though.



You don't say????


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 11, 2012)

sachin73 said:


> please tell me if sammy 550 has bluray combo or blyray writer....also should i wait for hp dv6 7xxx series with gt 650m or go with samsung...



HP will be a lot more expensive. And the screen may not be 1600X900. 

And its a blu ray player ofc.


----------



## shaggy (Jul 11, 2012)

RON28 said:
			
		

> congrats  just now came from a shop and booked a laptop of mine..  same one...dammit those 3dmark11 scores just proves that this is a beast...but i think its in beta version right? future drivers will make this one as for VFM product...
> 
> im confused shud i go for black or silver colour? but he said he it will take time...5 days



Great buy!


----------



## rider (Jul 11, 2012)

RON28 said:


> ^^gamer mode is ultra mode?



No, the 60+ fps is in low settings also called gamer, for medium it is advanced and for high it is called hardcore in crysis 2.

You always say I will buy, i will buy months have been passed you cant choose one. 
Buy this samsung laptop of any colour both looks awesome or wait till infinity.


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 11, 2012)

rider said:


> No, the 60+ fps is in low settings also called gamer, for medium it is advanced and for high it is called hardcore in crysis 2.



Then har or some user of 550p please try Crysis 2 on Hardcore with everything maxed out and 
also run the HWMonitor behind while playing it and use fraps benchmarking(F11 key) too and post results here ??


----------



## rider (Jul 11, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> Then har or some user of 550p please try Crysis 2 on Hardcore with everything maxed out and
> also run the HWMonitor behind while playing it and use fraps benchmarking(F11 key) too and post results here ??



+1 Yes, that's what I want to say.


----------



## ultimategamer (Jul 11, 2012)

har said:


> Absolutely NO problems bro. Crysis 2 no problems. played asassins creed 2 at ultra for 1 hour at constant 60fps  No throttling,no temp problems. SO A BIG NO to your question  It doesnt somehow go beyond 60fps whether at low or high



I think its due to vsync, check in your game setting if vsync is on.
Vsync matches your monitors refresh rate/frequency, with a 3D applications frame rate.
In other words, It doesn't let your frame rate go above your monitirs refresh rate.
I think your monitor refresh rate is 60 therefore it does not beyond 60fps whether at low or high.
If benchmarking your system, it should be disabled.
If playing a game, leave it enabled to prevent what appears to be tearing of imaged on your screen.

Some website for your reference

Screen tearing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

what is vsync?


----------



## RON28 (Jul 11, 2012)

rider said:


> No, the 60+ fps is in low settings also called gamer, for medium it is advanced and for high it is called hardcore in crysis 2.
> 
> You always say I will buy, i will buy months have been passed you cant choose one.
> Buy this samsung laptop of any colour both looks awesome or wait till infinity.



seriously ivy bridge made me to hold...now its final...this samsung lappy  
u know height of hope? 
let me tell you...next week, at this time, i will be playing crysis on my new samsung lappy


----------



## ultimategamer (Jul 11, 2012)

@har For your further reference on vsync and its successor NVIDIA Adaptive VSync.

HARDOCP - NVIDIA Adaptive VSync - NVIDIA Adaptive VSync Technology Review


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 11, 2012)

shaggy said:


> *DON'T* buy from Flipkart! Cash on Delivery is fine, don't pay with Credit Card. Yes, I have a VERY bitter experience!



Not really. I also bought a laptop with CC, with EMI option. And it went super smooth. FK were ahead of their promise.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 12, 2012)

^^sorry for getting offtopic but  Aramex courier is worst ..I ordered gta 4 on 1st july, it got shipped on 2nd to delhi and its 12th they(aramex) have my item w/ them and now they say that they can't ship the product to just 200kms away from there..luckily fk is supporting and promised me that they will arrange any other courier service or by speed post.....


----------



## rider (Jul 12, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Not really. I also bought a laptop with CC, with EMI option. And it went super smooth. FK were ahead of their promise.



Man, I think you bought your laptop from letsbuy.
Flipkart is turning a cheater eshopping site, i also purchased my laptop from them but they didn't deliver, after so much of calling and emailing they refunded my money after weeks. I also *won't recommend anyone to buy* something from them without COD.


----------



## nikhildewan (Jul 12, 2012)

arunkumarsethi said:


> Am getting it next Tuesday, So wait till Tuesday nite. Hope i have not taken any  wrong decision .



im very sure your decision wont be wrong, but it may not be the best also... anyhow apart from gaming, there are many other things this sony vaio laptop is worth for..


----------



## dan4u (Jul 12, 2012)

@girishpaiv Thanks !!

@RON28 Yea its a beast for its price .... I hadn't seen the black one, so got the silver color

Oh and we get 2 years warranty, its some sort of promotional offer by samsung.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 12, 2012)

rider said:


> Man, I think you bought your laptop from letsbuy.
> Flipkart is turning a cheater eshopping site, i also purchased my laptop from them but they didn't deliver, after so much of calling and emailing they refunded my money after weeks. I also *won't recommend anyone to buy* something from them without COD.



Sometimes you take things for granted. Whenever I talk of a laptop, you mention my Vaio. I don't have only one laptop. Just read what I write, I'm not making false comments. I bought a new laptop just some weeks ago.



Spoiler



*imgur.com/z1KIz.png


----------



## rider (Jul 12, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Sometimes you take things for granted. Whenever I talk of a laptop, you mention my Vaio. I don't have only one laptop. Just read what I write, I'm not making false comments. I bought a new laptop just some weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First congrats! for you new laptop.  Did you purchased in COD?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 12, 2012)

rider said:


> First congrats! for you new laptop.  Did you purchased in COD?



Thanks, its mentioned in the image itself  And I mentioned in the first post you quoted.


----------



## rider (Jul 12, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Thanks, its mentioned in the image itself  And I mentioned in the first post you quoted.



Okay, you mean you purchased through EMI.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 12, 2012)

rider said:


> Okay, you mean you purchased through EMI.



EMI option is only available when you purchase through CC.


----------



## rider (Jul 12, 2012)

It's good you didn't faced any problem but me and two three more users in forum who purchased laptop above 50k range faced the same problem.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 12, 2012)

rider said:


> It's good you didn't faced any problem but me and two three more users in forum who purchased laptop above 50k range faced the same problem.



Yes, I know, but its like a few drops in a ocean. We all know how good FK is. In my case, I had train on 28th, and estimated delivery was 30th, I just requested them to make it by 27th. Although they didn't promised to do, but said they'll try their best, and marked my order as "priority". Rest is history


----------



## shashvataditya123 (Jul 12, 2012)

i got the i7 version..this is ****ing amazing!!! nothing else in this price range even compares...the resolution is 1600x900 in a 15"..i wasn't very sure before buying...i am now!! freaking amazing! no heating issues as of now..
do tell me where to download games from..? i've been out of touch with high end games for a while now


----------



## har (Jul 12, 2012)

RON28 said:


> congrats  just now came from a shop and booked a laptop of mine..  same one...dammit those 3dmark11 scores just proves that this is a beast...but i think its in beta version right? future drivers will make this one as for VFM product...
> 
> im confused shud i go for black or silver colour? but he said he it will take time...5 days



There is only silver colour available !!!!! Its a one colour model !! Where are you getting the black ? make sure its the 550p


----------



## Ashish247 (Jul 12, 2012)

shaggy said:


> You are in kolkata? Eastern Logica in Chandni Chowk has it on display from today 3pm(I was there when they put it! ), you can steal a glimpse tomorrow before I snatch it!


I'm not in Kolkata atm. I've to go to Kolkata on 17 for an interview and will return in 2 days. Dont want such a distraction before the interview


----------



## Maddy_AzAd (Jul 12, 2012)

vigneshn92 said:


> Any idea where one of these can be found in Bangalore? and yeah how's the clicking buttons on the touchpad ?some of the older samsng models had ones that were of inferior quality



It is available in Binary world and The laptop store. 
BW is quoting 50,245 including tax and Lappy store is around 52k.


----------



## dan4u (Jul 12, 2012)

Guys even though the 550p model is not shown in samsung's website its got a support page with drivers and manuals Here

@har did you do a clean install of windows 7?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 12, 2012)

Yo!!!!!!!!!! I convinced my father to buy me this lappy!!!!!!Will get it within this week!!
Folks Suggest me some good games!!!!!


----------



## sakii (Jul 12, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Yo!!!!!!!!!! I convinced my father to buy me this lappy!!!!!!Will get it within this week!!
> Folks Suggest me some good games!!!!!



Cool. 
Awl de best....luks its becoming Sammy brigade now.   I m too planning to buy one once I get a store located in SURAT, BARODA or AHMEDABAD.


----------



## rider (Jul 12, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Yo!!!!!!!!!! I convinced my father to buy me this lappy!!!!!!Will get it within this week!!
> Folks Suggest me some good games!!!!!



Why not a gaming PC?

*New games to play:*
Skyrim
Saints row the thrid
Batman Arkham City
AC Revelation
Battlefield 3
Alan Wake (Highly recommended)
LA Noire
Max Payne 3
Ghost Recon Future Soldier


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 12, 2012)

^^Thanks 
.i will try Alan Wake,GTA 4,JC 2,Not sure about Max Payne 3!!!!


----------



## RON28 (Jul 12, 2012)

@DAN4U yours is i5 or i7 version? if yours is i5 version, then can you confirm whether it has 768p or 900p resolution, because flipkart replied me that the i5 version has 768p resolution 



har said:


> There is only silver colour available !!!!! Its a one colour model !! Where are you getting the black ? make sure its the 550p



i mean the lid is of black colour


----------



## har (Jul 12, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Guys even though the 550p model is not shown in samsung's website its got a support page with drivers and manuals Here
> 
> @har did you do a clean install of windows 7?



No I didnt. There is hardly any bloatware. Why install again ? 



RON28 said:


> @DAN4U yours is i5 or i7 version? if yours is i5 version, then can you confirm whether it has 768p or 900p resolution, because flipkart replied me that the i5 version has 768p resolution
> 
> 
> 
> i mean the lid is of black colour



There is only silver colour even for lid 

And I have i5 version and it is 1600*900 

Temp after more than 2 hrs playing asassins creed 2 at full settings.
*i49.tinypic.com/nn41so.jpg

Cpu temp reached 91 and gpu 81. Any cause for worry ?

@ron28--here's proof of screen resolution
*i47.tinypic.com/351wap5.jpg


----------



## rider (Jul 12, 2012)

@har Use HWmonitor for temp.
 what is your 3Dmark11 score?


----------



## har (Jul 12, 2012)

rider said:


> @har Use HWmonitor for temp.
> what is your 3Dmark11 score?



OK I will
I didnt do 3dmark11 because dan4u did it.

May do benchmark of skyrim tomorrow


----------



## RON28 (Jul 12, 2012)

@HAR dude you are awesome  thank you, i thought u bought i7 version...hahaha  don't wory about temps...wait for stable drivers...thank you so much for posting the resolution image...a day is passing like century for me 

i mean the same lappy which dan purchased  it has balck lid no?


----------



## dan4u (Jul 12, 2012)

RON28 said:


> @HAR dude you are awesome  thank you, i thought u bought i7 version...hahaha  don't wory about temps...wait for stable drivers...thank you so much for posting the resolution image...a day is passing like century for me
> 
> i mean the same lappy which dan purchased  it has balck lid no?



yea like har said i5 and i7 both have 1600x900 resolution, n there's only one color i believe, its dark silver....

I really have to thank TDF n Ratul if it weren't for you guys I'd never have considered Samsung .....I had my mind set on dell/hp .....


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi folks....
A re-seller is quoting me 62k for this laptop!!
I Think this is kinda overpriced!!!
Whereas compusoft priced it for 56-57k .....
a Whooping 6-7k more
What should I do 
My budget is 58k!


----------



## dan4u (Jul 12, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Hi folks....
> A re-seller is quoting me 62k for this laptop!!
> I Think this is kinda overpriced!!!
> Whereas compusoft priced it for 56-57k .....
> ...



is it the i7 version?? even if it is 62k is a lil too much, my dealer told me he can give the i7 for 58.5 including tax.



har said:


> No I didnt. There is hardly any bloatware. Why install again ?



So didn't you partition the drive?


----------



## RON28 (Jul 12, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Hi folks....
> A re-seller is quoting me 62k for this laptop!!
> I Think this is kinda overpriced!!!
> Whereas compusoft priced it for 56-57k .....
> ...



Here dealers are quoting i7 for 55k after bargaining


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 12, 2012)

^^^^^Where do u live bro??
Here in Jaipur they are stuck @62-63k w/o bag and no free goodies


----------



## sakii (Jul 12, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^^^^Where do u live bro??
> Here in Jaipur they are stuck @62-63k w/o bag and no free goodies




Same is the case here, I will get a bag though but yaa no goodies along with it. Every dealer places order to 1 samsung representative all over state whether it is MP or GUJ. or Rajsthan.
And evry where this model is in demand (though it is not on website). So getting it is not tht tough. 

I was able to catch samsung representative of gujrat also...he quoted me 51500/-for I5  and asked me to tell him 2 day in advance. Planning to get it next weekend.


----------



## har (Jul 12, 2012)

dan4u said:


> yea like har said i5 and i7 both have 1600x900 resolution, n there's only one color i believe, its dark silver....
> 
> I really have to thank TDF n Ratul if it weren't for you guys I'd never have considered Samsung .....I had my mind set on dell/hp .....



And ratul ended up buying dell 



dan4u said:


> is it the i7 version?? even if it is 62k is a lil too much, my dealer told me he can give the i7 for 58.5 including tax.
> 
> 
> 
> So didn't you partition the drive?



 Yeah thats too high. You can get it for 56k including tax.

made one partition-100gb windows,900gb data 



RON28 said:


> @HAR dude you are awesome  thank you, i thought u bought i7 version...hahaha  don't wory about temps...wait for stable drivers...thank you so much for posting the resolution image...a day is passing like century for me
> 
> i mean the same lappy which dan purchased  it has balck lid no?



 No problemo !!


----------



## RON28 (Jul 12, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^^^^Where do u live bro??
> Here in Jaipur they are stuck @62-63k w/o bag and no free goodies



i stay in pune..55k i7 with bagpack...no idea about goodies


----------



## dan4u (Jul 12, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^^^^Where do u live bro??
> Here in Jaipur they are stuck @62-63k w/o bag and no free goodies



I'm from Cochin, Kerala ....dude search around, there might be someplace where its 57-58k .....I didn't want the i7 version, the only plus point in it was the bluray, which I won't be needing. the i5 processor can handle all my needs i.e Mostly Gaming ...but that's my case, if you want the i7 search around Jaipur for a good price or else make a small trip to Delhi I'm sure you'll get it for 56-57k there....


----------



## ultimategamer (Jul 12, 2012)

RON28 said:


> i stay in pune..55k i7 with bagpack...no idea about goodies



where in pune i can get i7 version with backpack for 55k.


----------



## Usui1811 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey guys, from next month onwards, I will join my college, so will need a laptop.

I have been following laptops from sometime now (more than 6 months to be sure), when I was fixed to buy the Hp dv6 6165tx, but then came the announcement of ivy bridge and came the hp 7010tx, but its reduced gpu was a great turn off (not to mention that I loved its new design), so I was much confused for the two as one has better gpu but older configuration while the other had better configuration but much weaker gpu.

And then I came the Inspiron SE series which made me quite happy and then I started following TDF. Its been a time now since I had been following all the threads and now since my decision time is approaching, I decided to make account here so that I can ask for suggestion from all the geeks around here according to what I need.

So, well there is no doubt that Samsung 550p is a sure buy at the moment, but what I was wondering that should I finally decide on it or wait for any further HP announcements ? Seeing the present market, I dont think HP will sit quietly and again I dont think people will opt for it when there are so much better system like this and dell one around. There is no time limit for butying a laptop but again will the new hp one be worthy of waiting for and is there any chances that they will provide something better or equal to 650M ?

And last question, I personally love backlit keyboards. And I am sure I would be using laptop mainly during night with dim light or no light. So, if I opt for this one, I wont get backlit keys (right ?). So any suggestions for it ?


----------



## arunkumarsethi (Jul 12, 2012)

Why can't am able to upload any pics in TD . Can't able to change avatar or upload pics to the threads even after decreasing the size, i have tried in other browsers also(every time its says unable to save). Any idea friends.  Sorry for the offtrack question.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 12, 2012)

Anybody from Delhi???????????
Please Suggest me any good dealer which priced this lappy @55-58k!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## har (Jul 12, 2012)

Register for extended warranty here:
Samsung Laptop - Additional Warranty Offer



arunkumarsethi said:


> Why can't am able to upload any pics in TD . Can't able to change avatar or upload pics to the threads even after decreasing the size, i have tried in other browsers also(every time its says unable to save). Any idea friends.  Sorry for the offtrack question.



Try this:
tinypic.com


----------



## rider (Jul 12, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Anybody from Delhi???????????
> Please Suggest me any good dealer which priced this lappy @55-58k!!!!!!!!!!



Check shops in nehru place, call RR systems about info.

The exact price can only be told if you visit their shops, no shopkeeper do dealing in phone.


----------



## arunkumarsethi (Jul 12, 2012)

har said:


> Register for extended warranty here:
> Samsung Laptop - Additional Warranty Offer
> 
> 
> ...



After giving the url it says unable to save image.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 12, 2012)

then try postimage.com


----------



## rider (Jul 12, 2012)

arunkumarsethi said:


> After giving the url it says unable to save image.



use imageshack.us


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 12, 2012)

@ Har - How many fps you got at high settings? 

And btw, I think Nvidia has released the beta driver already for the 650M.

NVIDIA DRIVERS 304.79BETA

See the supported products. 

If you guys have already seen/posted this then my bad.


----------



## dan4u (Jul 12, 2012)

@har did you get any driver disc or just the W7 recovery disc?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 12, 2012)

rider said:


> Check shops in nehru place, call RR systems about info.
> 
> The exact price can only be told if you visit their shops, no shopkeeper do dealing in phone.


Well Thanks for the info..BTW the guy told me that it would cost 57.5k w/ bag..so 56.5 or 57k after bargaining !!
Seems legit but the guy in jaipur gave me mini heart attack --63k...


----------



## har (Jul 12, 2012)

gunner_kanishk said:


> @ Har - How many fps you got at high settings?
> 
> And btw, I think Nvidia has released the beta driver already for the 650M.
> 
> ...



Asassins Creed 2-constant 60-62 fps. I think nvidia v-sync is limiting it to 60 to match my screen refresh rate. It can go much higher.


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 12, 2012)

har said:


> Asassins Creed 2-constant 60-62 fps. I think nvidia v-sync is limiting it to 60 to match my screen refresh rate. It can go much higher.




Cool. 

Checked the new driver?


----------



## sakii (Jul 12, 2012)

har said:


> Register for extended warranty here:
> Samsung Laptop - Additional Warranty Offer



That extended warranty has to be filed compulsory within this month only to avail tht 1+1 warranty but extended warranty will not cover battery in it also it is not full accidental warranty as told to me by samsung dealer.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi Guys any good cooling pad for this lappy....
NotePal U3 - Cooler Master - Leading Provider of Computer Case | Cooler | Power Supply
Is this ^^ Fine??


----------



## gamer0704 (Jul 12, 2012)

ultimategamer said:


> where in pune i can get i7 version with backpack for 55k.



Even i am from pune and want to buy this one.
How about putting an order for 2 to get some additional discount?


----------



## arunkumarsethi (Jul 12, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Hi Guys any good cooling pad for this lappy....
> NotePal U3 - Cooler Master - Leading Provider of Computer Case | Cooler | Power Supply
> Is this ^^ Fine??



Price ?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 12, 2012)

^^1900 as on flipkart is 1900 
Link



har said:


> Register for extended warranty here:
> Samsung Laptop - Additional Warranty Offer/QUOTE]
> There is already 2 years special warranty w/ this laptop and again if the one register in that website when will it be 3 years or get rejected??


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jul 12, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^1900 as on flipkart is 1900
> Link



For a 15.6 inchers, I suggest to not go with the U3 as it is much bigger and supports 17~19 Inchers. You can go for U2 which is sufficient for 15 Inchers.
The actual price from any good dealer for U3 is 1750+4%VAT, you can see on local shops. U2 will come as 1500~1550+4% VAT.

Cooler Master U series is a good enough cooling pad but no height adjustment (which I think is not necessary), the fans are also good and silent with speed control (3 in U3 and 2 in U2), if you want I can post the U3 detailed images tonight bcauz I owe one...


----------



## dan4u (Jul 12, 2012)

Just did a fresh W7 install, now need to download & install all the drivers n samsung software .......tonight's gonna be a Long night


----------



## rider (Jul 12, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Hi Guys any good cooling pad for this lappy....
> NotePal U3 - Cooler Master - Leading Provider of Computer Case | Cooler | Power Supply
> Is this ^^ Fine??



U3 is more bulky and more suitable for 17" and above. Better to buy U2 for 1.5k.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 12, 2012)

^^^Post 'em soon!!


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jul 12, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^^Post 'em soon!!


Will do after 10PM tonight, after reaching to my place...


----------



## pranavgoel (Jul 12, 2012)

guys have a look at LENOVO Y580 laptop its specs r awesome 
i7, 1tb,6gb ram,1080p screen,GTX 660m 2gb ddr5

and all that for 63k  
and without a doubt Lenovo is better than samsung in laptops


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 12, 2012)

pranavgoel said:


> guys have a look at LENOVO Y580 laptop its specs r awesome
> i7, 1tb,6gb ram,1080p screen,GTX 660m 2gb ddr5
> 
> and all that for 63k
> and without a doubt Lenovo is better than samsung in laptops


are u sure this spec @63k ????


----------



## dan4u (Jul 12, 2012)

Woha it seems all I had to download was the "easy software manager" to install the driver's, Samsung has made a partition with all the driver's in it....

@pranavgoel  that's Killer specs dude...


----------



## shaggy (Jul 12, 2012)

Ok for some very very strange reason I can't upload the pictures.
Here's the Flickr link for all those who want see the snaps.

P1000635 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Got it for 57k


partitioning now


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 12, 2012)

pranavgoel said:


> guys have a look at LENOVO Y580 laptop its specs r awesome
> i7, 1tb,6gb ram,1080p screen,GTX 660m 2gb ddr5
> 
> and all that for 63k
> and without a doubt Lenovo is better than samsung in laptops


its only for US guyzzz can't find iton lenovo india website


----------



## vds5344 (Jul 12, 2012)

only for US 
i5 costs about 50k i think??


----------



## Ashish247 (Jul 12, 2012)

shaggy said:


> Ok for some very very strange reason I can't upload the pictures.
> Here's the Flickr link for all those who want see the snaps.
> 
> P1000635 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> ...


B-E-A-U-T-Y..!! 
You've some photography skills man ..


----------



## sachin73 (Jul 12, 2012)

Usui1811 said:


> Hey guys, from next month onwards, I will join my college, so will need a laptop.
> 
> I have been following laptops from sometime now (more than 6 months to be sure), when I was fixed to buy the Hp dv6 6165tx, but then came the announcement of ivy bridge and came the hp 7010tx, but its reduced gpu was a great turn off (not to mention that I loved its new design), so I was much confused for the two as one has better gpu but older configuration while the other had better configuration but much weaker gpu.
> 
> ...



same question from me hp dv6 7xxx series,sammy 550,dell 15r se or wait for new models oh hp with better graphics...


----------



## dan4u (Jul 12, 2012)

pranavgoel said:


> guys have a look at LENOVO Y580 laptop its specs r awesome
> i7, 1tb,6gb ram,1080p screen,GTX 660m 2gb ddr5
> 
> and all that for 63k
> and without a doubt Lenovo is better than samsung in laptops



did you look at the US website n say 63k? or did some local dealer quote 63K?


----------



## shaggy (Jul 12, 2012)

Ashish247 said:


> B-E-A-U-T-Y..!!
> You've some photography skills man ..



Thank you!!!


@Dan : which drivers should I download from the samsung site for a clean install??
there are 20 tyoes of atheros lan drivers!
similarly there are about 5 varieties of each driver!
what do they mean by win32/64 and win 64??

heres the link
Support for NP550P5C


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 12, 2012)

sachin73 said:


> same question from me hp dv6 7xxx series,sammy 550,dell 15r se or wait for new models oh hp with better graphics...


For better grafix Lenovo y580 w/ GTX 660 2GB DDR5 can smoke any other ...Not sure about the price it Should be around 63k as *pranavgoel *Said


----------



## shaggy (Jul 12, 2012)

dan4u said:


> just did a fresh w7 install, now need to download & install all the drivers n samsung software .......tonight's gonna be a long night



*how to do a clean install?????*


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 12, 2012)

^^u will need a copy of Win 7!!!


----------



## Ashish247 (Jul 12, 2012)

shaggy said:


> *how to do a clean install?????*


Same question.. how to do it and why to do it? I thought sammy comes with a pre-installed win 7?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 12, 2012)

Usui1811 said:


> And last question, I personally love backlit keyboards. And I am sure I would be using laptop mainly during night with dim light or no light. So, if I opt for this one, I wont get backlit keys (right ?). So any suggestions for it ?



Only Dell, apple & Vaio provide in India AFAIK.



arunkumarsethi said:


> Why can't am able to upload any pics in TD . Can't able to change avatar or upload pics to the threads even after decreasing the size, i have tried in other browsers also(every time its says unable to save). Any idea friends.  Sorry for the offtrack question.



Its due to some problems caused while the upgradation of forum to vB 4.2.



shaggy said:


> *how to do a clean install?????*



Full format with OS install.


----------



## shaggy (Jul 12, 2012)

shaggy said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> @Dan : which drivers should I download from the samsung site for a clean install??
> ...



@dan???


----------



## terrafield (Jul 12, 2012)

Now I can see in Samsung India website

NP550P5C-S02IN - OVERVIEW | SAMSUNG India


----------



## shaggy (Jul 12, 2012)

3DMARK06 SCORES :
15633

sm2.0 : 6214
HDR/SM3.0 : 6649
CPU Score : 5406

Resolution : 1024x768 (Custom-set, default was 1280x800 but I changed it! )

AA : none

Driver : 304.79 beta


----------



## RON28 (Jul 12, 2012)

gamer0704 said:


> Even i am from pune and want to buy this one.
> How about putting an order for 2 to get some additional discount?



nice idea  but im going for i5 version  but if we buy from same shop, you can get i7 version for 55k and me i5 for atleast 46k  
how is your payment mode? mine would be by *CASH*.

@*shaggy* awesome pics yaar, have u edited it a little bit in some software?  congrats, which version i5 or i7? did you played any game on it?


----------



## dan4u (Jul 12, 2012)

shaggy said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> @Dan : which drivers should I download from the samsung site for a clean install??
> ...





shaggy said:


> *how to do a clean install?????*





shaggy said:


> @dan???



sorry man was a lil busy, the main reason I wanted to do a clean install was because W7 was installed on a 500GB Partition(C drive), I always like to keep C drive below 200GB n also i like doing clean installs........
as far as the drivers are concerned even i was confused when I saw many types of drivers.....but don't worry the only software you need to download is "easy software manager" its a 12.33 MB file in the software section of " support for NP550P5C"......

if you're doing a clean install make sure you only format the drive where Windows is installed DO NOT FORMAT the Samsung recovery drive, which is about 22GB...all drivers are stored there ..... basically we just need to reinstall W7 from the given Recovery disc, all drivers can be loaded using "easy software manager" ....I still haven't finished 

have you done a clean install before??


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 12, 2012)

Try out some cool games^^^^^^


----------



## gamer0704 (Jul 12, 2012)

RON28 said:


> nice idea  but im going for i5 version  but if we buy from same shop, you can get i7 version for 55k and me i5 for atleast 46k
> how is your payment mode? mine would be by *CASH*.



Hey, I am going for i5 too. 
I am ok with cash. 

if the interest amount is negligible, then can opt for emi.

BTW which shop are you planning?
My office is near ruby hall clinic.


----------



## Usui1811 (Jul 12, 2012)

shaggy said:


> Ok for some very very strange reason I can't upload the pictures.
> Here's the Flickr link for all those who want see the snaps.
> 
> P1000635 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!



Man, those are awesome snaps. I guess flipkart should take few of your photos, they have put such crappy one on their site.

Btw, isnt there Nvidia logo on the right palm rest ? (Or have they changed their logo and I cant recognise it).

What was the MRP of the i7 one, without bargain ?


----------



## rider (Jul 12, 2012)

Usui1811 said:


> Man, those are awesome snaps. I guess flipkart should take few of your photos, they have put such crappy one on their site.
> 
> Btw, isnt there Nvidia logo on the right palm rest ? (Or have they changed their logo and I cant recognise it).
> 
> What was the MRP of the i7 one, without bargain ?



If you see properly their is a logo of nvidia optimus in the middle.


----------



## har (Jul 12, 2012)

dan4u said:


> sorry man was a lil busy, the main reason I wanted to do a clean install was because W7 was installed on a 500GB Partition(C drive), I always like to keep C drive below 200GB n also i like doing clean installs........
> as far as the drivers are concerned even i was confused when I saw many types of drivers.....but don't worry the only software you need to download is "easy software manager" its a 12.33 MB file in the software section of " support for NP550P5C"......
> 
> if you're doing a clean install make sure you only format the drive where Windows is installed DO NOT FORMAT the Samsung recovery drive, which is about 22GB...all drivers are stored there ..... basically we just need to reinstall W7 from the given Recovery disc, all drivers can be loaded using "easy software manager" ....I still haven't finished
> ...



I didnt have any partitons !! Only a single 950gb space !!



Usui1811 said:


> Man, those are awesome snaps. I guess flipkart should take few of your photos, they have put such crappy one on their site.
> 
> Btw, isnt there Nvidia logo on the right palm rest ? (Or have they changed their logo and I cant recognise it).
> 
> What was the MRP of the i7 one, without bargain ?



There is only nvidia optimus sticker


----------



## dan4u (Jul 12, 2012)

har said:


> I didnt have any partitons !! Only a single 950gb space !!


So did you partition it?? The dealer Bought from partitioned it before I got there but he installed W7 on a 500GB partition and made two other partitions of 225GB  each...


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 12, 2012)

shaggy said:


> Ok for some very very strange reason I can't upload the pictures.
> Here's the Flickr link for all those who want see the snaps.
> 
> P1000635 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> ...


Purely Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!
U really got some cool skills


----------



## shaggy (Jul 12, 2012)

@everyone who liked the pics: thank you ! yes flipkart does have crappy pics!

@har and @rider : did you see the 3dmarks I posted?

@dan : I have only 1 partition of 900GB !!!
what to do? I really want to do a clean install cuz the booting time is almost a minute


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 12, 2012)

Guyz sorry for offtopic but lenovo y580 also has backlit keyboard and opt. Of 32 gb ssd+1 tb hdd ....though looks average, sammy looks cool 
should we have another thread about the lenovo lappy


----------



## rider (Jul 12, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Guyz sorry for offtopic but lenovo y580 also has backlit keyboard and opt. Of 32 gb ssd+1 tb hdd ....though looks average, sammy looks cool
> should we have another thread about the lenovo lappy



where you getting this info, gimme link.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 12, 2012)

^^^Link 1
Link 2
Link 3(PDF)
Link 4(Shop online)
Check all out!!!!
I'm seriously impressed with this lappy


----------



## rider (Jul 12, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^^Link 1
> Link 2
> Link 3(PDF)
> Link 4(Shop online)
> ...


 This is not the indian laptop model.
I know about this laptop earlier, and discussed this couple of times.. I think this will possibly not launch in india, if it does it would be 75k+ for sure as per US MRP.


----------



## dan4u (Jul 13, 2012)

shaggy said:


> @dan : I have only 1 partition of 900GB !!!
> what to do? I really want to do a clean install cuz the booting time is almost a minute


yea 900GB is the default partition...ok this is what I did

1. Insert the Recovery Disc, restart the system and press F12

2. Select Time zone and select "Custom Install ", DO NOT SELECT Recommended Install.

3. Now you'll probably see a 900GB Partition, a 22GB samsung partition, and a   100MB Partition.

4. click on "Drive options (advanced)" there you must format and then delete the 900GB partition. there will be a pop up asking are you sure n all, click ok.

5. Now click "new" and create a partition by entering the size of partition in MB, be sure to multiply by 1024MB. i.e if you want 200GB Partition, Multiply 200 x 1024 =204800 MB 

6. Once you've made the partition's click next, Windows 7 will be installed on the "Primary" partition .



Now after windows is setup, just install "easy software manager".

P.S= if you don't have another PC, download and copy "easy software manager" to a pendrive/hardisk beforehand, because you wont be able to connect wifi on the samsung lap without installing intel's  wireless driver.

DO NOT Delete the 100MB or 22GB Partition. 

oh and windows doesn't allow more than 4-5 Partitions, if you still have unallocated space use "Easeus Partition master"

hope this helps.


----------



## rider (Jul 13, 2012)

Use Easus partition manager, it is better option.


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jul 13, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^^Post 'em soon!!


Here are they:


Spoiler



*img32.imageshack.us/img32/3416/12072012038.th.jpg
*img40.imageshack.us/img40/9423/12072012041.th.jpg
*img846.imageshack.us/img846/2118/12072012039.th.jpg
*img443.imageshack.us/img443/4662/12072012040.th.jpg
*img685.imageshack.us/img685/4151/12072012042.th.jpg


----------



## dan4u (Jul 13, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^^Link 1
> Link 2
> Link 3(PDF)
> Link 4(Shop online)
> ...



yea I saw this lap before I got the Samsung, its there only in the US , n like Rider said it'll probably cost 75K plus if launched in India. for different brands, if we had the choices in configurations as those in the U.S, we'd be spoilt with choices ....but sadly they ignore us



rider said:


> Use Easus partition manager, it is better option.



but we can't partition a drive that has windows 7 installed in it....right??


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 13, 2012)

This is the cheapest config of the Y580 that I could find...It's not seen on their US site...So if anybody has any foreign relatives,...

Enhance your IdeaPad Y580 Laptop - 209937U - Dawn Grey: Weekly Deal | Lenovo | (CA)


----------



## rider (Jul 13, 2012)

dan4u said:


> yea I saw this lap before I got the Samsung, its there only in the US , n like Rider said it'll probably cost 75K plus if launched in India. for different brands, if we had the choices in configurations as those in the U.S, we'd be spoilt with choices ....but sadly they ignore us
> 
> 
> 
> but we can't partition a drive that has windows 7 installed in it....right??



No, you can I partitioned my C: drive to 100GB with this.



abhishekmaha said:


> This is the cheapest config of the Y580 that I could find...It's not seen on their US site...So if anybody has any foreign relatives,...
> 
> Enhance your IdeaPad Y580 Laptop - 209937U - Dawn Grey: Weekly Deal | Lenovo | (CA)



The actual retail price is $1,499 and the online price is $1,299 and they are providing a special coupon till limited offer of $650.00 that makes the price so low of $849.


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jul 13, 2012)

I think there is no point in discussing what is available in US and here isn't...


----------



## dan4u (Jul 13, 2012)

rider said:


> No, you can I partitioned my C: drive to 100GB with this.
> 
> .



Yea you're right, but I wanted to do a clean install, so partitioned it that way..

btw how many Partitions do you think a 1TB drive needs besides the C drive??


----------



## rider (Jul 13, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Yea you're right, but I wanted to do a clean install, so partitioned it that way..
> 
> btw how many Partitions do you think a 1TB drive needs besides the C drive??



Don't forget to install all useful software from samsung. There was no need to clean install, it was waste of time. 
IMO divide 1 TB - 100 GB (for C) by 3 and make 3 parts.

C: 100GB
D: 277GB
E: 277GB
F: 277GB

Total: 931GB (1 TB)


----------



## dan4u (Jul 13, 2012)

rider said:


> Don't forget to install all useful software from samsung. There was no need to clean install, it was waste of time.
> IMO divide 1 TB - 100 GB (for C) by 3 and make 3 parts.
> 
> C: 100GB
> ...



yea installed all software n drivers using 'easy software manager', its a really neat piece of software... n yea did like you said, but gave 200GB for C, other three 235GB each, there's also a 22GB recovery partition by samsung.

also there's this 100MB partition, I don't know if its needed...I Googled it and in some places it says its ok to delete it n in other's it says it should not be deleted .........personally I used to delete it when I used to format my Dv6 lap, n never faced any problems. but I'm kinda skeptical now...


----------



## rider (Jul 13, 2012)

that 100MB partion can be deleted by easus, delete it and join with some other partition.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 13, 2012)

^ really ????will Y589 would cost 75k  but in reviews they say its budget gaming laptop  .....someone over tdf in this thread told that its 63k...
clarify it bro...


----------



## rider (Jul 13, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^ really ???? Y589 would cost 75k+   .....someone over tdf in this thread told that its 63k...
> clarify it bro...
> 
> ^ really ???? Y589 would cost 75k+   .....someone over tdf in this thread told that its 63k...
> clarify it bro...



It is not even launched in india, he may be trolling or getting something imported model from some grey market. 
Check my old posts about this to clarify why it is so.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 13, 2012)

So will it launch in india


----------



## dan4u (Jul 13, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> So will it launch in india



Probably not, if you look at Lenovo's India website, they don't seem to have any previous model laptop's with a High end graphic card. But if they do release it it would be pretty awesome....


----------



## shaggy (Jul 13, 2012)

dan4u said:


> yea 900GB is the default partition...ok this is what I did
> 
> 
> hope this helps.



Deleted the 100MB partition by mistake!! 
Actually was feeling too sleepy, couldn,t see properly 
Anyway ran RECOVERY(F4) and restored it. Nothing happened to the 22GB partition!!

Still there..
Installing windows now. Lets see


----------



## Ashish247 (Jul 13, 2012)

shaggy said:


> Deleted the 100MB partition by mistake!!
> Actually was feeling too sleepy, couldn,t see properly
> Anyway ran RECOVERY(F4) and restored it. Nothing happened to the 22GB partition!!
> 
> ...


Could you or anyone try battlefield3 and post some stats?
and anyone likes to play it online multiplayer at night?


----------



## shaggy (Jul 13, 2012)

Ashish247 said:


> Could you or anyone try battlefield3 and post some stats?
> and anyone likes to play it online multiplayer at night?



LET ME PARTITION FIRST WILL YOU???


----------



## Ashish247 (Jul 13, 2012)

shaggy said:


> LET ME PARTITION FIRST WILL YOU???



I might if I find some players
P.S.- I havent played it yet.. but something tells me its the game I'm gonna get after from day 1..!!


----------



## shaggy (Jul 13, 2012)

Ashish247 said:


> I might if I find some players
> P.S.- I havent played it yet.. but something tells me its the game I'm gonna get after from day 1..!!



Installing Intel Graphics


----------



## Ashish247 (Jul 13, 2012)

shaggy said:


> Installing Intel Graphics


Battlefield 3 is field is worth 1206 INR on flipkart.. wonder why 
Max payne 3-899 INR
Batman Arkham Asylum-247 INR
Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood-247 INR
These are the games I want to play 
The beta version of gt 650m is out btw, anyone tried it? Any improvements in stats?


----------



## Funny (Jul 13, 2012)

har said:


> @funny--BTW did you look at the power adaptor you received ? Was it 90W ?


Nope din't have time, I just charged it to 100% and then packed it and left.



arani said:


> @funny
> 
> where in hyderabad did u buy d laptop? I'll be shifting 2 hyderabad after a week or two..also can u please ask about the price of the i5 variant?


At bajaj electronics, punjagutta. Im not at hyderabad now to check the price 



far said:


> why am i not able to see funny's pictures :O ..just shows his post.. no image display





abhishekmaha said:


> @Funny, Those were excellent pictures...Thanks a lot!!!
> 
> BTW, you also got a bag free??


You are welcome. Yes the bag is free


----------



## shaggy (Jul 13, 2012)

Ashish247 said:
			
		

> The beta version of gt 650m is out btw, anyone tried it? Any improvements in stats?


Yes ,using. I posted the 3DMARK06 results earlier,seems to be an improvement.


----------



## Funny (Jul 13, 2012)

arunkumarsethi said:


> Why its not available in Bangalore. I ordered Sony SVS15116GNB yesterday n canceled it today after reading this thread but the showroom guy says its not  available in Bangalore.
> 
> What should i do now?



Its available at Forum Mall, Koramangala


----------



## Ashish247 (Jul 13, 2012)

shaggy said:


> Yes ,using. I posted the 3DMARK06 results earlier,seems to be an improvement.



Cool thnx. Flipkart has quoted a price over 60k for this laptop.


----------



## har (Jul 13, 2012)

In samsung site under specifications->power adaptor it shows=90W/120W
I guess that means i5=90W,i7=120W

BTW Will test skyrim today


----------



## Ashish247 (Jul 13, 2012)

har said:


> In samsung site under specifications->power adaptor it shows=90W/120W
> I guess that means i5=90W,i7=120W
> 
> BTW Will test skyrim today



@har: you follow naruto ?


----------



## Funny (Jul 13, 2012)

Guys, having more partition is a better option or having less?
Also do you guys install games in Windows drive or a non-windows drive? Which is a better option and why?


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jul 13, 2012)

Funny said:


> Guys, having more partition is a better option or having less?
> Also do you guys install games in Windows drive or a non-windows drive? Which is a better option and why?


Technically, more partitions are are good performance wise, as the starting sectors are close to platters (in HDD) are taken less time to read and also for that keeping on C: drive is plus on that because whether you put it in system drive or not, couple of reference still exists.

But in realty you could not find ANY difference, it's all for benchmarking, just keep defrag periodically and having the drive indexing enable is simple enough for keeping anything. So, don't bother about all these, choose what you like...


----------



## pranavgoel (Jul 13, 2012)

dan4u said:


> did you look at the US website n say 63k? or did some local dealer quote 63K?



Local dealer quoted 63 k @hyderabda
Also Lenovo ships all thr laptops from china so prices r roughly the same everywhere



pratyush997 said:


> are u sure this spec @63k ????



Yes local dealer has it


----------



## Ashish247 (Jul 13, 2012)

Funny said:


> Guys, having more partition is a better option or having less?
> Also do you guys install games in Windows drive or a non-windows drive? Which is a better option and why?



Having enough  partitions.
I don't want to lose my documents in case my system crashes so I'd like to have a separate drive. Then I want to have my movies, music or the ENTERTAINMENT drive so that its systematic and easy to find. I would also like to keep my setups of software and games separately so another drive for that. In all 4 drives is what I will need.
Choose your options


----------



## pranavgoel (Jul 13, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> its only for US guyzzz can't find iton lenovo india website



yes it is not yet updated on indian site but local dealer has it


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jul 13, 2012)

pranavgoel said:


> yes it is not yet updated on indian site but local dealer has it


are you sure, the specs are same??


----------



## pranavgoel (Jul 13, 2012)

sanjoy.bose said:


> are you sure, the specs are same??




Guys Dealer confirmed the specs on Phone i will be personaly visiting the showroom tomarow. So, any further information can be provided only then


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jul 13, 2012)

pranavgoel said:


> Guys Dealer confirmed the specs on Phone i will be personaly visiting the showroom tomarow. So, any further information can be provided only then


Let us know here please. if it is as you described, it will be current hot cake and sammy owners may regret it too...


----------



## sakii (Jul 13, 2012)

sanjoy.bose said:


> Let us know here please. if it is as you described, it will be current hot cake and sammy owners may regret it too...



I think only those who purchased i7 version will regret not i5 one...coz for i5 price gap will be enough to console self.


----------



## Usui1811 (Jul 13, 2012)

Its kind of creepy to think that they havent updated it on their portal (easy thing), but the local dealer has it. 

Same was for this samsung laptop too... I wonder what makes them to take so much time to update it on net.


----------



## har (Jul 13, 2012)

Yep Y580 has been available for 3 days(day before i bought my samsung) !! I thought I posted it !! 63k. i7 samsung itself only 56k. Thats a difference of 7k. I agree its gtx660m but gt650m is more than enough for casual gamers. And well its a lenevo so bad service. i5 samsung only 50k or less so really no comparison. There are different segments at different price ranges


----------



## dan4u (Jul 13, 2012)

shaggy said:


> Deleted the 100MB partition by mistake!!
> Actually was feeling too sleepy, couldn,t see properly
> Anyway ran RECOVERY(F4) and restored it. Nothing happened to the 22GB partition!!
> 
> ...


 yea even I was sleepy...still gotta install Games ...btw did you install a beta version driver for the 650M?? is it on their website?


pranavgoel said:


> Local dealer quoted 63 k @hyderabda
> Also Lenovo ships all thr laptops from china so prices r roughly the same everywhere
> 
> 
> ...


well if its the same specs as in the US it will be a Killer machine for that price ...


sanjoy.bose said:


> Let us know here please. if it is as you described, it will be current hot cake and sammy owners may regret it too...



nope I don't regret my decision, the i5 version, at 50k is just the perfect balance of price-performance ratio.....maybe those who are planning to get the i7 version can consider again, but then again new models will keep releasing every few months, just go for a model that fits your needs n that you can afford...


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 13, 2012)

So if y580 is rocking in india... I am up to snatch a lappy!



pranavgoel said:


> Local dealer quoted 63 k @hyderabda
> Also Lenovo ships all thr laptops from china so prices r roughly the same everywhere
> 
> 
> ...



can you please provoide me the contact no. Of that dealer


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 13, 2012)

The cheapest configuration of the Lenovo Y580 will be the best for gaming yet...I hope it is available in India at at least near 55k....63k is too high...the cheapest config i know of has i7-3610qm, gtx 660 ddr5, 500gb hdd, etc...

gtx660 will beat 650 any day...


----------



## dan4u (Jul 13, 2012)

Usui1811 said:


> Its kind of creepy to think that they havent updated it on their portal (easy thing), but the local dealer has it.
> 
> Same was for this samsung laptop too... I wonder what makes them to take so much time to update it on net.



yep that's true, potential buyers would look elsewhere. but in the support section of samsung's website, all models are specified, even the new ones...


----------



## rider (Jul 13, 2012)

abhishekmaha said:


> The cheapest configuration of the Lenovo Y580 will be the best for gaming yet...I hope it is available in India at at least near 55k....63k is too high...the cheapest config i know of has i7-3610qm, gtx 660 ddr5, 500gb hdd, etc...
> 
> gtx660 will beat 650 any day...



Who all giving you this info, there is nothing about launch of Y580 models in india and make sure about specs, is it original GTX 660 or some other version GTX 660 with lower clock. Like last year they launched a GT 555M model with performance of GT 540M.

Base model with HD screen, 3rd gen core-i7 and GTX 660M of lenovo ideapad Y580 is of $1499 USD. So in rupees it would be approx 75k


----------



## dan4u (Jul 13, 2012)

abhishekmaha said:


> gtx660 will beat 650 any day...



well duhh...that's quite obvious...


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 13, 2012)

Yoooooo.. A dealer here is telling me that y580 w/ bd-rom i7 gtx 660 backlit keyboard jbl 2.1 config.......@65-67 k
it rocxxxx better than dell 17r


----------



## Ashish247 (Jul 13, 2012)

I visited notebookcheck for a comparison between gt 650m and gtx 660. From what i observed(and I am no expert at all) the games playable in gtx660 are playable in gt 650m too and in same settings(i.e. low, med, high or ultra) also there was difference of 10 percent to 12 percent on an average on their performance chart. I dont know how much big of a difference is it. But I can see the games are playable in similar settings. 
Now lenovo has inferior screen,hdd and service(based on my experience) and 5k-7k more price(dont know the price here). I dont see how lenovo is a better buy.
P.S.- I havent bought anything yet. So I am not defending samsung at all 
But I do have a plan to buy it.
Edited


----------



## rider (Jul 13, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Yoooooo.. A dealer here is telling me that y580 w/ bd-rom i7 gtx 660 backlit keyboard jbl 2.1 config.......@65-67 k
> it rocxxxx better than dell 17r



Definitely, it is a good deal under 70k but make sure about after sales, they have very very bad reputation in north india.
How is the screen 1080p or normal 768p ?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 13, 2012)

@ashish247 --Jbl 3 speakers,bd-rom-default 1080 panel.

U think this config is inferior....


----------



## rider (Jul 13, 2012)

dan4u said:


> well duhh...that's quite obvious...



Yea, that lenovo laptop is a real gaming laptop as it is of GTX (extreme) series not GT series of multimedia laptop.



pratyush997 said:


> Jbl 3 speakers,bd-rom-default 1080 panel.
> 
> U think this config is inferior....



No, it is a wild beast, true gaming machine.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 13, 2012)

I was telling that to ashish247 not u bro!


----------



## rider (Jul 13, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> I was telling that to ashish247 not u bro!



Okay, 3DMark 11 performance of GTX 660 is 2330. That is just 10% better than GT 650M.


----------



## Ashish247 (Jul 13, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> @ashish247 --Jbl 3 speakers,bd-rom-default 1080 panel.
> 
> U think this config is inferior....


Hmmm.. already edited the speaker and cd/dvd/bd take out the screen as well.... and the price difference increased from 5-7k to 6-9k (someone posted 67k). Still I am no hardcore gamer.. all new games will run fine on sammy.. wont they?



rider said:


> Okay, 3DMark 11 performance of GTX 660 is 2330. That is just 10% better than GT 650M.



As I said 10-12%.


----------



## dan4u (Jul 13, 2012)

rider said:


> Yea, that lenovo laptop is a real gaming laptop as it is of GTX (extreme) series not GT series of multimedia laptop.



yep know that, GT 650M is the highest model in the multimedia/gaming series n GTX 660M is the starting model in the Ultimate/extreme series.


----------



## Ashish247 (Jul 13, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> I was telling that to ashish247 not u bro!



Gtx series was meant for gaming. But all gtx are not better than all Gt. I agree its better but I don't see a hiatus between the two.


----------



## har (Jul 13, 2012)

Ashish247 said:


> Hmmm.. already edited the speaker and cd/dvd/bd take out the screen as well.... and the price difference increased from 5-7k to 6-9k (someone posted 67k). Still I am no hardcore gamer.. all new games will run fine on sammy.. wont they?
> 
> 
> 
> As I said 10-12%.



The difference between gtx660m and gt650m isnt very large. Go for samsung if you want to save a few bucks. lenevo for hardcore gaming.


----------



## Ashish247 (Jul 13, 2012)

har said:


> The difference between gtx660m and gt650m isnt very large. Go for samsung if you want to save a few bucks. lenevo for hardcore gaming.



I think I will . I have had bitter experiences with Lenovo customer service. Don't know about Samsung guys but their cellphone service was quite good


----------



## dan4u (Jul 13, 2012)

btw @har n @shaggy and others who got the 550p, what battery backup are you getting.....yesterday, in power saver mode, with wifi on, brightness 50%.....even after  2hrs 30 min i had 50-55 % battery left ....I'm guessing it'll give 5 hrs under normal usage.....that's way better than my old dv6 lap....


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 13, 2012)

So is the lanovo lappy good for long run!!
again stuck b/w this 2.


----------



## rider (Jul 13, 2012)

Ashish247 said:


> Gtx series was meant for gaming. But all gtx are not better than all Gt. I agree its better but I don't see a hiatus between the two.



It is because GT 650M is the most powerful model of geforce GT series, and just this year they have two models with so less difference. 
67k is still too much for just little better gaming experience. Whats the price of base model of lenovo with GTX 660M.



dan4u said:


> btw @har n @shaggy and others who got the 550p, what battery backup are you getting.....yesterday, in power saver mode, with wifi on, brightness 50%.....even after  2hrs 30 min i had 50-55 % battery left ....I'm guessing it'll give 5 hrs under normal usage.....that's way better than my old dv6 lap....



What was the model number of your last dv6 model?


----------



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Jul 13, 2012)

Just called up a few shops @ Nehru Place( including the Official Lenovo store) regarding the availability of Lenovo Y580, and it seems they have no freakin' idea about it... The  only model they know of is Z580, which I think is the 'Indian' version of Y580  


(Lenovo Ideapad Z Series Z580 (59-339355) Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Lenovo Notebook)


----------



## RON28 (Jul 13, 2012)

had a conversation with a local dealer he quoted 48.5k for I5 version of samsung  i guess if i purchase 2 laptops with a friend...i got here..he also wants this laptop and he his from pune too  then we can easily get it for 46k  awesome deal na


----------



## rider (Jul 13, 2012)

RON28 said:


> had a conversation with a local dealer he quoted 48.5k for I5 version of samsung  i guess if i purchase 2 laptops with a friend...i got here..he also wants this laptop and he his from pune too  then we can easily get it for 46k  awesome deal na



superb deal!! go grab it little chicken.



xOvErClOcKeRx said:


> Just called up a few shops @ Nehru Place( including the Official Lenovo store) regarding the availability of Lenovo Y580, and it seems they have no freakin' idea about it... The  only model they know of is Z580, which I think is the 'Indian' version of Y580
> 
> 
> (Lenovo Ideapad Z Series Z580 (59-339355) Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Lenovo Notebook)



If the model is not available in nehru place, that truly means it is not available in anywhere in india. As I can see the Z580 cost is 65.5k with GT 630M, I don't think GTX 660M is available for 67k.



pratyush997 said:


> So is the lanovo lappy good for long run!!
> again stuck b/w this 2.



The new Y580 laptop is not even available in nehru place, may be you shopkeeper is confused about this model, Z580 is available in that price range.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 13, 2012)

lenovo y580 has killer specs. but it looks ugly.


----------



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Jul 13, 2012)

I guess Pratyush just got trolled.


----------



## rider (Jul 13, 2012)

lenovo y580 with GTX 660M is no where in internet, how can it be in someone's local market.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 13, 2012)

rider said:


> lenovo y580 with GTX 660M is no where in internet, how can it be in someone's local market.



you mean Indian online markets ?


----------



## rider (Jul 13, 2012)

Digital Fragger said:


> you mean Indian online markets ?



also not in any news, reviews, price info etc.



xOvErClOcKeRx said:


> I guess Pratyush just got trolled.



Nehru place is asia's biggest computer market, first the laptop comes to lenovo store, the distributor shop then dealers shop.


----------



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Jul 13, 2012)

So know I've got to decide b/w Sony Vaio  SVS15116GN (78k) and Samsung NP550 (57k). 

According to a Sony Vaio S series Owners' lounge thread, vaio's battery life is a meager 2.45-3 hrs...Can anyone please confirm Sammy's (i7)  battery life (normal use with wlan/low brightness)???


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 13, 2012)

rider said:


> also not in any news, reviews, price info etc.



ain't the laptop being sold in US with 660m? i do see it on lenovo us site.


----------



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Jul 13, 2012)

Digital Fragger said:


> ain't the laptop being sold in US with 660m? i do see it on lenovo us site.



I guess he's talking about Indian sites.


----------



## gamer0704 (Jul 13, 2012)

RON28 said:


> had a conversation with a local dealer he quoted 48.5k for I5 version of samsung  i guess if i purchase 2 laptops with a friend...i got here..he also wants this laptop and he his from pune too  then we can easily get it for 46k  awesome deal na



I am the one !

BTW i need to buy laptop urgently.
so get in touch. (not able to add u to my gtalk list..send me an invite).


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 13, 2012)

Unfortunately the dealer thought that it is z580! So finally I'm getting sammy 550p....yooooo


----------



## har (Jul 13, 2012)

dan4u said:


> btw @har n @shaggy and others who got the 550p, what battery backup are you getting.....yesterday, in power saver mode, with wifi on, brightness 50%.....even after  2hrs 30 min i had 50-55 % battery left ....I'm guessing it'll give 5 hrs under normal usage.....that's way better than my old dv6 lap....



5-5.5 hrs 

Yesterday I played almost 2 hrs of assasins creed 2 at full settings at 60fps on BATTERY !!!
How is that even possible. I thought it was plugged in but I didnt switch on the plug  !! So after 2 hrs the laptop went into hibernation and its then I realised. Shouldnt the fps be dropping on battery or something ?


----------



## rider (Jul 13, 2012)

Digital Fragger said:


> ain't the laptop being sold in US with 660m? i do see it on lenovo us site.



we live in india, our currency is INR not USD.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 13, 2012)

xOvErClOcKeRx said:


> I guess Pratyush just got trolled.


lol.......the dealer thought it was z580 w/ gtx 660 kinda a troller~


----------



## har (Jul 13, 2012)

Guys talked to dealer via email. He was talking abt lenevo z580 not y580. He just got confused  Sorry for the wrong info 

@pratyush997--same thing happened to me too


----------



## rider (Jul 13, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Unfortunately the dealer thought that it is z580! So finally I'm getting sammy 550p....yooooo






> Yoooooo.. A dealer here is telling me that y580 w/ bd-rom i7 gtx 660 backlit keyboard jbl 2.1 config.......@65-67 k
> it rocxxxx better than dell 17r





> @ashish247 --Jbl 3 speakers,bd-rom-default 1080 panel.
> 
> U think this config is inferior....



Stop saying anything in this thread without proper proof and info.  
And I will tell if it is available, keep in mind it would be 75k+ for sure.

Pretending as same specs as american models can only be happen in american brands like apple, hp and dell.



har said:


> Guys talked to dealer via email. He was talking abt lenevo z580 not y580. He just got confused  Sorry for the wrong info



Like what I said.


----------



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Jul 13, 2012)

@rider @shaggy @har Do we get a 120W or 90W charger/psu with the i7 config? And will there be a huge difference b/w the battery lives of the 2 configs?


----------



## rider (Jul 13, 2012)

xOvErClOcKeRx said:


> @rider @shaggy @har Do we get a 120W or 90W charger/psu with the i7 config? And will there be a huge difference b/w the battery lives of the 2 configs?



Core-i7 are different processors, the intel core-i7 3610QM consumes 45W and comes with 120W charger.
Intel core-i5 3210M consumes 35W and comes with 90W charger.


----------



## sakii (Jul 13, 2012)

RON28 said:


> had a conversation with a local dealer he quoted 48.5k for I5 version of samsung  i guess if i purchase 2 laptops with a friend...i got here..he also wants this laptop and he his from pune too  then we can easily get it for 46k  awesome deal na



RON >>thts kool yaar. Why don't u try to make it three  though I live in South Gujrat but pune is 6 hrs approx frm here. Nd I have frnds there would lyk to meet them too.


----------



## rider (Jul 13, 2012)

Obviously, the battery life would be different as both are just 6-cells.



sakii said:


> RON >>thts kool yaar. Why don't u try to make it three  though I live in South Gujrat but pune is 6 hrs approx frm here. Nd I have frnds there would lyk to meet them too.



 Group buying roxx!! but i don't think he would give much more discount.


----------



## boltcat (Jul 13, 2012)

could anyone with a 3d tv please check if np550p5pc supports 3d games (like battlefield 3 in 3d) / 3d blu-ray movies (650m supports blu-ray 3d) via hdmi on a 3d tv ? it is reported that for some laptops with optimus technolgy, 3d does not work (hardware, GPU, with 3d capability not detected).


----------



## dan4u (Jul 13, 2012)

rider said:


> What was the model number of your last dv6 model?



DV6 1154TX, it was a 2009 model, got it for 65k back then....would get 2hrs 15min max in power saver mode....but its got a fingerprint scanner that's pretty useful



har said:


> 5-5.5 hrs
> 
> Yesterday I played almost 2 hrs of assasins creed 2 at full settings at 60fps on BATTERY !!!
> How is that even possible. I thought it was plugged in but I didnt switch on the plug  !! So after 2 hrs the laptop went into hibernation and its then I realised. Shouldnt the fps be dropping on battery or something ?


 wohaa that's awesome... two hrs on high settings n gaming..


----------



## rider (Jul 13, 2012)

dan4u said:


> DV6 1154TX, it was a 2009 model, got it for 65k back then....would get 2hrs 15min max in power saver mode....but its got a fingerprint scanner that's pretty useful



Actually that is a core2 duo processing laptop, it consumes more power and old technology hence low battery backup. Yea, finger print scanners are awesome, still comes with dv6 laptops.


----------



## sakii (Jul 13, 2012)

rider said:


> Obviously, the battery life would be different as both are just 6-cells.
> 
> 
> 
> Group buying roxx!! but i don't think he would give much more discount.




Than too it will be a grt grt buy for me. As here I have to pay anyhow 52K approx so...If I can buy frm pune thn............ U can do the math. PLUS I had to go pune to meet my frnds. 

*RON*  plz iff possible contact and confirm with dealer and plz pass me dealer's contact no. too...........!!!!     I am more than HAPPY ryt now.


----------



## Ashish247 (Jul 13, 2012)

Anyone near Lucknow intrested in group buying ??  
Awesome deal btw guys


----------



## dan4u (Jul 13, 2012)

rider said:


> Actually that is a core2 duo processing laptop, it consumes more power and old technology hence low battery backup. Yea, finger print scanners are awesome, still comes with dv6 laptops.



yep its a P8600 proc, it consumes more power than today's i series, also it didn't have switchable graphics like optimus/enduro ....the processors n graphic cards are getting more efficient every few months, but batteries are still using the same old technology....


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 13, 2012)

Update:- lenovo y580 will be lauched in India pretty soon as said by lenovo CC but they don't have any price info ...they are suggesting me to get z580 over y580 lol..- gt 630 over gtx660 ...dafaq.
so It goddamn sure that sammy is only choice left......


----------



## dan4u (Jul 13, 2012)

@har n @shaggy did you install beta version for 650M? its there in their website....


----------



## sakii (Jul 13, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Update:- lenovo y580 will be lauched in India pretty soon as said by lenovo CC but they don't have any price info ...they are suggesting me to get z580 over y580 lol..- gt 630 over gtx660 ...dafaq.
> so It goddamn sure that sammy is only choice left......



Dude....... U knw I had seen this LENOVO Y580 on US site more than a month ago.... and our lenovo INDIA CC had no idea abt it...from past 1 month they are telling only 1 thing........It will launch in INDIA very soon. 1 CC told me tht by the begining of JULY it will be INDIA....  so u can now judge their awareness level.


----------



## Maddy_AzAd (Jul 13, 2012)

@xOvErClOcKeRx: Are you from Bangalore? Then we can buy 550p together and get a better deal..

@All: If you are from Bangalore and decided on Samsung 550p then message me. We can get a better bargain together.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 13, 2012)

rider said:


> Digital Fragger said:
> 
> 
> > rider said:
> ...







you just said internet, you never mentioned you were talking about indian markets. so a bit of misunderstanding. apologies.


----------



## rider (Jul 13, 2012)

Digital Fragger said:


> you just said internet, you never mentioned you were talking about indian markets. so a bit of misunderstanding. apologies.



it okay, apology accepted.

I mean to say internet info for indian model availability.


----------



## FrozenWarrior (Jul 13, 2012)

Are there any full reviews of this laptop available on websites? Can't find any. Would like to give one a read.


----------



## Usui1811 (Jul 13, 2012)

So of this laptop we are talking about (since like 3 pages now), does it actually available in India ? can anyone say it for sure. Or are we just hitting the bush ?

Whatever be it, lenovo has made its move, so there will be a laptop coming to India shortly, be it GTX 660 or something else. Now waiting for HP. Come on HP, show us what you have got.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 13, 2012)

^^^lenovo will launch y580 soon in India as said by lenovo CC but prices may be on higher side


----------



## FrozenWarrior (Jul 13, 2012)

FrozenWarrior said:


> Are there any full reviews of this laptop available on websites? Can't find any. Would like to give one a read.



I obviously meant a review for the 15.6" Samsung one, not the Lenovo Y580 everyone seems to be talking about here.


----------



## har (Jul 13, 2012)

Skyrim running fluently at 50fps at ultra high settings. It recommended ultra high setting for my laptop so I tried it  And 50fps !!  And there is hardly any fan noise

BTW if someone tried the new beta drivers please update on performance.



xOvErClOcKeRx said:


> So know I've got to decide b/w Sony Vaio  SVS15116GN (78k) and Samsung NP550 (57k).
> 
> According to a Sony Vaio S series Owners' lounge thread, vaio's battery life is a meager 2.45-3 hrs...Can anyone please confirm Sammy's (i7)  battery life (normal use with wlan/low brightness)???



You will get around 5 hours


----------



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Jul 13, 2012)

Maddy_AzAd said:


> @xOvErClOcKeRx: Are you from Bangalore? Then we can buy 550p together and get a better deal..
> 
> @All: If you are from Bangalore and decided on Samsung 550p then message me. We can get a better bargain together.



Nope, I'm from Delhi...


----------



## pranavgoel (Jul 13, 2012)

can any one confirm weather MSI GE60 is available at nehru place or not?????


----------



## rider (Jul 13, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^^lenovo will launch y580 soon in India as said by lenovo CC but prices may be on higher side



There is no official information of launching, most probably it will not. And we can can not believe info of one user. Lenovo distributor nehru place delhi don't even know about its info new Y580 releasing is much far. 
And if it get launch it would be definitively not of 67k as Z580 with GT 630M that price, as per US retail price of Z580 core-i7 and without GT 630M base model is of $1299 and base model of Y580 is $1499.



pranavgoel said:


> can any one confirm weather MSI GE60 is available at nehru place or not?????



Call SMC international.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 13, 2012)

xOvErClOcKeRx said:


> Nope, I'm from Delhi...


so can you please suggest me any good dealer offering sammy for 57k or lessl. Rr system is offering 57k for i7 config



rider said:


> There is no official information of launching, most probably it will not. And we can can not believe info of one user.


you can even talk to cc on 18003000990


----------



## rider (Jul 13, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> you can even talk to cc on 18003000990



I dont believe on CC they don't know anything except the info they get on their computer. I can read one user checked lenovo distributor nehru place, new delhi and they have no info. BTW what is your budget? you are going offtopic better to talk about this in laptop queries thread, this thread is talk about samsung laptops.


----------



## arani (Jul 13, 2012)

@all

any shop in hyderabad and/or kolkata offering the i5 variant @50k or less?? please notify...ty..


----------



## dan4u (Jul 13, 2012)

FrozenWarrior said:


> I obviously meant a review for the 15.6" Samsung one, not the Lenovo Y580 everyone seems to be talking about here.



check out this review, its a detailed one and in German, use Google translate,
they have given low marks for the display but that's because they are using a 1366x768 resolution display.


----------



## Ashit Kumar (Jul 13, 2012)

Ashish247 said:


> Anyone near Lucknow intrested in group buying ??
> Awesome deal btw guys



Sure man.. I am planning to buy from lko.. 
Do you have any current quotes from dealers??
Gmail- ravi.obra123@gmail.com


----------



## rekrow (Jul 13, 2012)

hey everyone i've been following this thread for quite some time now but i'm new to the forum, made an account so i can do a group buy with someone from bangalore  



Maddy_AzAd said:


> @All: If you are from Bangalore and decided on Samsung 550p then message me. We can get a better bargain together.



i'm from bangalore.


----------



## Ashit Kumar (Jul 13, 2012)

xOvErClOcKeRx said:


> Nope, I'm from Delhi...



hey u interested in group buying from nehru place???
wud be there after 20th.


----------



## dan4u (Jul 13, 2012)

I again did a 3DMark11  and 3Dmark06  benchmark, after the clean install....there seems to be a slight improvement, n I'm also pondering whether to install the beta version driver for 650M

Guys its available at flipkart  for Rs 52778/- overpriced as usual.........flipkart's loosing its charm these days


----------



## rider (Jul 13, 2012)

dan4u said:


> I again did a 3DMark11  and 3Dmark06  benchmark, after the clean install....there seems to be a slight improvement, n I'm also pondering whether to install the beta version driver for 650M



3DMark11 score is more 400 points more than my HD 6770M, seems awesome.
3DMark 06 is little less but its okay.


----------



## dan4u (Jul 13, 2012)

rider said:


> 3DMark11 score is more 400 points more than my HD 6770M, seems awesome.
> 3DMark 06 is little less but its okay.



yea pretty awesome....I guess it seems less because of the resolution(by default its 1280x800)...if I could set it at 1024x768, it would be 15000+.....I'm thinking whether to download a cracked version of 3Dmark


----------



## gamer0704 (Jul 13, 2012)

sakii said:


> Than too it will be a grt grt buy for me. As here I have to pay anyhow 52K approx so...If I can buy frm pune thn............ U can do the math. PLUS I had to go pune to meet my frnds.
> 
> *RON*  plz iff possible contact and confirm with dealer and plz pass me dealer's contact no. too...........!!!!     I am more than HAPPY ryt now.



Send me ur contact details at gamer0704@gmail.com/gtalk.
(RON has the details about dealer.)


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 13, 2012)

pranavgoel said:


> can any one confirm weather MSI GE60 is available at nehru place or not?????


what is its price in india


----------



## pranavgoel (Jul 13, 2012)

rider said:


> There is no official information of launching, most probably it will not. And we can can not believe info of one user. Lenovo distributor nehru place delhi don't even know about its info new Y580 releasing is much far.
> And if it get launch it would be definitively not of 67k as Z580 with GT 630M that price, as per US retail price of Z580 core-i7 and without GT 630M base model is of $1299 and base model of Y580 is $1499.
> 
> 
> ...



SMC international do not sell any MSI laptops called them


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 13, 2012)

rider said:


> I dont believe on CC they don't know anything except the info they get on their computer. I can read one user checked lenovo distributor nehru place, new delhi and they have no info. BTW what is your budget? you are going offtopic better to talk about this in laptop queries thread, this thread is talk about samsung laptops.


yeah... Lets better continue to sammy btw i'm getting sammy confirmed by my father ☻⡒


----------



## pranavgoel (Jul 13, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> what is its price in india




i am not sure weather this model comes in india or not 
MSI sure makes prety good gaming rigs


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 13, 2012)

Why don't they launch that awesome products @awesome prices....do the guyzz only in US buy budget gaming lappies


----------



## rider (Jul 13, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Why don't they launch that awesome products @awesome prices....do the guyzz only in US buy budget gaming lappies



Reasons:
Indian market has low sales in comparison to US in this price range. 
They have so much competition in PC market because almost half of them prefer mac over PC. 
We Indians do less gaming and much backward in comparison to american gamers.
Foreign companies like sony, samsung, acer, lenovo earns lot of money in foreign exchange. Vaio laptops in this price range comes with free PS3.
Because of above reasons prices are so low in US.



pranavgoel said:


> SMC international do not sell any MSI laptops called them



Till this june they used to sell MSI laptops. I think from july onward  they move out from MSI laptop business. Call MSI india and ask, the number is 011-41758808.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 13, 2012)

@rider --this is godamn not fair!!!!¿³º฿∆


----------



## rider (Jul 13, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> @rider --this is godamn not fair!!!!¿³º฿∆



Yes, it is truth if you think practically. Offer like this can only be happen if Indians started doing gaming and starts purchasing expensive 50k+ laptop. An average indian laptop buyer wants a laptop for 30-35k range and there is lots of competition in this segment. 
In small cities 50k+ laptops sold 5-10 per week from resellers.


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 13, 2012)

I just asked a dealer here and he is asking 53k for the i5 version of the samsung laptop.......definitely not fair...it's even slightly costlier than flipkart...but there is a bag free...which is the best store to buy the laptop online?


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jul 13, 2012)

India is known as SME (Small and Medium-sized Enterprise) in almost all US merchandise, and that's why any high config is a risk according to Business rules, It may seem to you illogical but that's the difference on third world country. Even manufactures's units on china have different segment for the assemble units on the same factory...  That is called as Business Economics, sad but true...


----------



## rider (Jul 13, 2012)

abhishekmaha said:


> I just asked a dealer here and he is asking 53k for the i5 version of the samsung laptop.......definitely not fair...it's even slightly costlier than flipkart...but there is a bag free...which is the best store to buy the laptop online?



For above 50k there is no option for cash on delivery, its better to buy from reseller. BTW infibeam is  much more reliable than flipkart.



sanjoy.bose said:


> India is known as SME (Small and Medium-sized Enterprise) in almost all US merchandise, and that's why any high config is a risk according to Business rules, It may seem to you illogical but that's the difference on third world country. Even manufactures's units on china have different segment for the assemble units on the same factory...  That is called as Business Economics, sad but true...



yea, you got my point. BTW what do you mean by " It may seem to you illogical but that's the difference on third world country."


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jul 13, 2012)

Just for an example in reference to variations of US and Indian models: [Content is in spoiler since out of topic, anybody willing to read on can take a look] 


Spoiler



see this as teh technology you see is RapidDrive TWO (One is launced at 2010!!! in US), they have a SSD+HDD but that is not a big thing you may think of. The actual patent term is not just only a SSD+HDD, the techy explanation is:
_ you will have the option to configure it with RapidDrive.  Your machine will have your standard hard disk drive plus a 32GB or 64GB SSD installed in the internal PCI-E slot.  The breakthrough is not combining the two in one system.  Anyone can do that.  The breakthrough is using a Lenovo patent-pending technology that connects both the SSD and HDD simultaneously as one big, contiguous drive.  Unlike my setup above, this storage is dynamically pooled and managed.  The end user does not need to do anything.  The system manages the SSD depending on usage. Programs, documents, and other files are dynamically moved on and off of the SSD so that you can always get the fastest speed possible.  This also means that the system will not return an error if the SSD is already at full capacity.  The program/file will automatically be installed on the HDD and moved to the SSD later in the background if the algorithm determines that is optimal._
This types of things will take decades to come in India and may never come so, whatever we get here, it will never be the same as them...  That you have to consider (read compromise) 





rider said:


> yea, you got my point.



I know it, I was just telling this to the user who has bad feel about not having it in India. I know you know it very well and also it is the way technologies ran by and will be. btw, where are you from? I appreciate you said these here as just I feel users should know why is the difference is so much and then they can understand they need to choose among what we currently have...


rider said:


> BTW what do you mean by " It may seem to you illogical but that's the difference on third world country."


I mean that is set according to Business economics and it is what we have...


----------



## rider (Jul 13, 2012)

sanjoy.bose said:


> I know it, I was just telling this to the user who has bad feel about not having it in India. I know you know it very well and also it is the way technologies ran by and will be. btw, where are you from? I appreciate you said these here as just I feel users should know why is the difference is so much and then they can understand they need to choose among what we currently have...
> 
> I mean that is set according to Business economics and it is what we have...



I'm from delhi side.


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jul 13, 2012)

rider said:


> I'm from delhi side.


Okay.


----------



## dan4u (Jul 13, 2012)

Guys in the  "easy settings option"  there's an option called "Battery Life Extender"  its description says  "sets the Maximum Battery charge Level to 80 % to extend battery Lifetime" any thoughts on this?? So can I switch this On, and Game with AC power while the battery is still in the lap??


----------



## rider (Jul 13, 2012)

Guys please stop gaming on battery, its better to play on AC supply, if you care about good life of your precious laptop.


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jul 13, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Guys in the  "easy settings option"  there's an option called "Battery Life Extender"  its description says  "sets the Maximum Battery charge Level to 80 % to extend battery Lifetime" any thoughts on this?? So can I switch this On, and Game with AC power while the battery is still in the lap??


This is actually an advance technique of li-ion battery charging, charging up to 80% rapidly, extends battery life and it is set to most good charger of battery especially on high range devices, no connection with gaming by any mode. In brief, please switch it on, may reduce backup time but ensures long battery life.


----------



## RON28 (Jul 13, 2012)

ok guys so anyone else wants to buy in a group then message me  u know the dealer again contacted me...i said i have few friends and ready to buy this laptop 
what im thinking is if he quoted 48.5 to me for one laptop, then we can sucessfully get atleast three laptops at 45k 

but he said he don't have any emi option...only credit card and cash is accepted 

PM me now...


----------



## Ashish247 (Jul 13, 2012)

Ashit Kumar said:


> Sure man.. I am planning to buy from lko..
> Do you have any current quotes from dealers??
> Gmail- ravi.obra123@gmail.com



Yep. I talked to 3 dealers. 1 told me @ 58k the second one at 60k and third one didnt have it.
Where are you now? and when are you planning to buy?
and which one?
and I've sent you an invite on gmail.



rider said:


> Guys please stop gaming on battery, its better to play on AC supply, if you care about good life of your precious laptop.



I actually want some clarification on using laptops on battery or ac. What's better? to use on ac or battery? Using the ac supply even when the battery is fully charged is harmful for the battery? Can we use the laptop continuously for 7-8 hrs on ac ?


----------



## Funny (Jul 13, 2012)

rider said:


> Guys please stop gaming on battery, its better to play on AC supply, if you care about good life of your precious laptop.



Um.. So do you suggest taking out the battery while gaming on AC power?
Also if I game on AC power for long time, the battery becomes 100% and still keeps on charging. So is it recommended to keep on AC power when battery is 100%?


----------



## Ashish247 (Jul 13, 2012)

Who are planning to buy from Delhi?


----------



## daksh (Jul 13, 2012)

Guys my i7 one is here  I got it for 56.7k me and my friend gunnerkanishk bought it together .. Its amazing . I have fifa 12 Max Payne 3 and BF3 with me will install asap and post benchmarks and review . Ill be out of station for 2 days hence after Monday ill post a good review and game benchmarks . Will most probably buy arkham asylum (Completed city on 360) and post its benchmarks too . What software should i use for benchmarking ? And I have made one 500gb partition for data etc and OS partition is 400 gb  , should I do anything else  ? And ill post pics asap .


----------



## Ashish247 (Jul 13, 2012)

daksh said:


> Guys my i7 one is here  .



congratz..!!


----------



## eduku (Jul 13, 2012)

Hey guys, I haven't been following the thread recently, so can any one please tell me what is the power adapter that comes with the i7 version, 90 Watt or 120 Watt?
And Shaggy, can you give details of your purchase as I also plan to but from Eastern Logica, Chandni Chowk. I would like to know the price for which you got it and if any accessories were provided for free (bag, pendrive, headphones, etc.)...


----------



## Usui1811 (Jul 13, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Guys its available at flipkart  for Rs 52778/- overpriced as usual.........flipkart's loosing its charm these days



Thats not over-priced. Actually whatever price flipkart quotes, be it offers or cashback, it deals with the MRP printed on the box/case of the items. But in big cities and big dealers, we dont care about the MRP, but there are places where the sellers stick to the MRP without any bargains. And so for those people, flipkart offers are a worth shot.



sanjoy.bose said:


> This is actually an advance technique of li-ion battery charging, charging up to 80% rapidly, extends battery life and it is set to most good charger of battery especially on high range devices, no connection with gaming by any mode. In brief, please switch it on, may reduce backup time but ensures long battery life.



What you mean by rapid charging upto 80% ? Like continuous charging or something like that ?


----------



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Jul 13, 2012)

daksh said:


> Guys my i7 one is here  I got it for 56.7k me and my friend gunnerkanishk bought it together .. Its amazing . I have fifa 12 Max Payne 3 and BF3 with me will install asap and post benchmarks and review . Ill be out of station for 2 days hence after Monday ill post a good review and game benchmarks . Will most probably buy arkham asylum (Completed city on 360) and post its benchmarks too . What software should i use for benchmarking ? And I have made one 500gb partition for data etc and OS partition is 400 gb  , should I do anything else  ? And ill post pics asap .


 Can u just let me know if the charger provided is 120 W or 90 W?


----------



## aarvi (Jul 13, 2012)

after viewing this thread i have ordered mine.........i7 one....


----------



## daksh (Jul 13, 2012)

It's 90w only . Specified on the laptop box .


----------



## rider (Jul 13, 2012)

xOvErClOcKeRx said:


> Can u just let me know if the charger provided is 120 W or 90 W?



Please guys don't ask again and again, read older posts I cleared about this.


----------



## Funny (Jul 13, 2012)

Rider check post #725


----------



## aarvi (Jul 13, 2012)

can any of the 550p owners tell how is the speaker quality compared to xps jbl?????


----------



## rider (Jul 13, 2012)

Funny said:


> Um.. So do you suggest taking out the battery while gaming on AC power?
> Also if I game on AC power for long time, the battery becomes 100% and still keeps on charging. So is it recommended to keep on AC power when battery is 100%?



No, hell no!! Don't take out battery your laptop can be damage by fluctuations.
generally use laptop in battery completely until computer hibernate for general work.
Plug charger till full charging then unplug it. And use power supply while gaming.



Ashish247 said:


> Yep. I talked to 3 dealers. 1 told me @ 58k the second one at 60k and third one didnt have it.
> Where are you now? and when are you planning to buy?
> and which one?
> and I've sent you an invite on gmail.
> ...



Follow above quote! And use laptop bindaas!! I use continuously for weeks without turning off even at night. Do you switch off mobile when you are not using? same use laptop like mobile phone, charge only when warning comes up or hibernate.


----------



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Jul 13, 2012)

rider said:


> Please guys don't ask again and again, read older posts I cleared about this.



Dude YOU don't own the laptop, that's why I was confirming from the owner itself...

And anyway you were wrong...Daksh just said he got a 90W psu with his i7 config "It's 90w only . Specified on the laptop box ."


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 13, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Guys in the  "easy settings option"  there's an option called "Battery Life Extender"  its description says  "sets the Maximum Battery charge Level to 80 % to extend battery Lifetime" any thoughts on this?? So can I switch this On, and Game with AC power while the battery is still in the lap??



Doing it extends charge cycle, thus recommended.


----------



## rider (Jul 13, 2012)

xOvErClOcKeRx said:


> Dude YOU don't own the laptop, that's why I was confirming from the owner itself...
> 
> And anyway you were wrong...Daksh just said he got a 90W psu with his i7 config "It's 90w only . Specified on the laptop box ."



No, dude I owned a core-i7 laptop and generally all 45W core-i7 comes with 120W power adapters. 
if it comes with 90W what is the problem?


----------



## arunkumarsethi (Jul 13, 2012)

Funny said:


> Its available at Forum Mall, Koramangala



Is it on display, the i7 one?


----------



## shaggy (Jul 13, 2012)

dan4u said:


> yea pretty awesome....I guess it seems less because of the resolution(by default its 1280x800)...if I could set it at 1024x768, it would be 15000+.....I'm thinking whether to download a cracked version of 3Dmark



I already posted it, its 15333 (1024x768)

*
@dan4u : yes I have installed beta, its there on the NVIDIA site, I got 4.5 hours of movie!
@xover: 90w with i7*



eduku said:


> Hey guys, I haven't been following the thread recently, so can any one please tell me what is the power adapter that comes with the i7 version, 90 Watt or 120 Watt?
> And Shaggy, can you give details of your purchase as I also plan to but from Eastern Logica, Chandni Chowk. I would like to know the price for which you got it and if any accessories were provided for free (bag, pendrive, headphones, etc.)...



They are quoting 62,990 MRP, I brought down to 58k, you can bring it down to 57k. As I am the first buyer of this model in their shop, please avoid mentioning me.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 13, 2012)

I will be going to *Mumbai* on *19th*..
So can I get a Better Deal There for i7 variant !!
I'll also buy Cooler master Notepal U2-2 Fans Edition, Gta 4, NFS Run, Portable 1 TB HDD and a Wireless Mouse!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shaggy (Jul 13, 2012)

har said:
			
		

> BTW if someone tried the new beta drivers please update on performance.
> 
> 
> 
> You will get around 5 hours



3dmark06 : without beta (1024x768) - 14200
with beta(1024x768) - 15333


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 13, 2012)

^^^^Improvement !! When can we get stable drivers???


----------



## shaggy (Jul 13, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^^^Improvement !! When can we get stable drivers???



I suppose in a month



aarvi said:


> can any of the 550p owners tell how is the speaker quality compared to xps jbl?????



It sounded almost same.
May be better


----------



## eduku (Jul 13, 2012)

shaggy said:


> @xover: 90w with i7[/B]
> 
> 
> They are quoting 62,990 MRP, I brought down to 58k, you can bring it down to 57k. As I am the first buyer of this model in their shop, please avoid mentioning me.



Thanks dude, for your help. but I can't help but ask aren't you experiencing any kind of throttling issues as the 3610QM is a 45 Watt and hence has higher power requirements. Similar dv6 laptops with the same processor come with 120 Watt adapter as in the case of our friend *rider*...


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 13, 2012)

rider said:


> No, I paid around 56k for my hp laptop and after so much emailing they returned my money after weeks. They said we can't deliver for unknown reasons, may be they got many buyers for this laptop and getting loss for cashback. All and all flipkart is reined nowadays they don't have any cashbacks, discount coupons etc. There are many sites like infibeam.com, buytheprice.com etc are much better than flipkart in deals.
> My dv6-6165tx is made of bronze metal so no scratches. I'm very happy with quality of performance of my laptop though it is 8 months old and I uses daily.



@ rider dont ever buy from buytheprice theyare crooks i ordered a transparent cover for my ipad 2 they delivered me a type of battery charger for smartphones i cant even use it..i mailed them tons of times no exact info when they can do anything still more then 15 days up nthg :/ and when i checked there facebook support page one of the guy shipped same item which they shipped me :/ waht a cheat *******s i need to pay with debit card before somoney gone no COD here :/ i have the bill and everything all is rite its just igot a different item in box no use


----------



## sachin73 (Jul 13, 2012)

xOvErClOcKeRx said:


> Nope, I'm from Delhi...


 r u planning to buy sammy 550 lappy this month if yes than we can buy together for better bargain...


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 13, 2012)

I will be going to Mumbai on 19th..
So can I get a Better Deal There for i7 variant !!
I'll also buy Cooler master Notepal U2-2 Fans Edition, Gta 4, NFS Run, Portable 1 TB HDD and a Wireless Mouse!!!!!!!!!!!



sachin73 said:


> r u planning to buy sammy 550 lappy this month if yes than we can buy together for better bargain...


Are u guyzz getting i7 config??
if yup include me!!!be sure to finalize deal before special warranty ends i.e 31 July


----------



## shaggy (Jul 13, 2012)

eduku said:


> Thanks dude, for your help. but I can't help but ask aren't you experiencing any kind of throttling issues as the 3610QM is a 45 Watt and hence has higher power requirements. Similar dv6 laptops with the same processor come with 120 Watt adapter as in the case of our friend *rider*...



Nothing yet on FIFA 12 
Playing MP3, will post if I experience any such issues.


----------



## daksh (Jul 13, 2012)

One silly question- the fan outlet is on the side hence when i place laptop on the bed it gets blocked slightly , is it okay to use like that ? What software to use for temps and benchmarks  ? Thanks


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 13, 2012)

^^HWmonitor


----------



## shaggy (Jul 13, 2012)

daksh said:


> One silly question- the fan outlet is on the side hence when i place laptop on the bed it gets blocked slightly , is it okay to use like that ? What software to use for temps and benchmarks  ? Thanks



Yeah...it gets a little too hot when it gets blocked...better to place it on a flat top surface which allows easy air-flow hence ventilation


----------



## sachin73 (Jul 13, 2012)

Ashit Kumar said:


> hey u interested in group buying from nehru place???
> wud be there after 20th.



i too live in delhi..so any one interested in group buying with in one week from nehru place...?


----------



## sakii (Jul 13, 2012)

RON28 said:


> ok guys so anyone else wants to buy in a group then message me  u know the dealer again contacted me...i said i have few friends and ready to buy this laptop
> what im thinking is if he quoted 48.5 to me for one laptop, then we can sucessfully get atleast three laptops at 45k
> 
> but he said he don't have any emi option...only credit card and cash is accepted
> ...



I an trying to send u PM. But some issue with msg sndng.... nyway chk ur PM once. Definately pooling for buyin it frm pune along with u 
my paymnt mode will b cash. 
PM me or plz add me on gtalk saket.innovator@gmail.com. << same id fr FB too.


----------



## Ashit Kumar (Jul 13, 2012)

sachin73 said:


> i too live in delhi..so any one interested in group buying with in one week from nehru place...?



okay lets buy it anyday after 20th. what quote are you aiming at??
for i5 and i7?? i am not sure which one to buy.. i5 is good enough but i7 sounds a sweet deal..


----------



## gamer0704 (Jul 13, 2012)

RON28 said:


> ok guys so anyone else wants to buy in a group then message me  u know the dealer again contacted me...i said i have few friends and ready to buy this laptop
> what im thinking is if he quoted 48.5 to me for one laptop, then we can sucessfully get atleast three laptops at 45k
> 
> but he said he don't have any emi option...only credit card and cash is accepted
> ...



Which shop/dealer?
I am getting absurd quotes from the authorised dealers...only one being at 50.5k.


----------



## sachin73 (Jul 13, 2012)

Ashit Kumar said:


> okay lets buy it anyday after 20th. what quote are you aiming at??
> for i5 and i7?? i am not sure which one to buy.. i5 is good enough but i7 sounds a sweet deal..



i am interested in buying i7 version..


----------



## eduku (Jul 13, 2012)

shaggy said:


> Nothing yet on FIFA 12
> Playing MP3, will post if I experience any such issues.




Funny you say that, cause FIFA 12 happens to my favourite game as well...


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 13, 2012)

daksh said:


> One silly question- the fan outlet is on the side hence when i place laptop on the bed it gets blocked slightly , is it okay to use like that ? What software to use for temps and benchmarks  ? Thanks



Use two small thick books...keep in such a way that you dont block subwoofer and let the side vent free...


----------



## shaggy (Jul 13, 2012)

CPU max temp reaching 83 degree celsius on installing Max Payne 3...
Normal?? 

My room is Non-AC and its quite hot here in Kolkata... Thinking of getting a cooler (of course a laptop cooler!)


----------



## rider (Jul 13, 2012)

83*C is normal, ivy bridge processors can heat upto 105*C. But anything below 90*C is fine.


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jul 13, 2012)

Usui1811 said:


> What you mean by rapid charging upto 80% ? Like continuous charging or something like that ?


A Li-ion battery is charged on 3 stages (Ref: Link), The CC stage is 80% then balance if required [Most modern multicell li-ion batteries doesn't need it] and then CV.
You can see this thread since all li-ion batteries behaves same, whether for tablets or anything. 
If you need more clarification, let me know.


----------



## cremator (Jul 13, 2012)

Anyone from *Chennai* who has spoken to a dealer and gotten a good price ? I'm considering this model and depending upon best price given by dealer.. i might buy this..


----------



## daksh (Jul 13, 2012)

Temps reaching about 75 for both cpu and gpu in fifa 12 . What should I do ?


----------



## shaggy (Jul 13, 2012)

daksh said:


> Temps reaching about 75 for both cpu and gpu in fifa 12 . What should I do ?



Yeah as mentioned by @rider its normal

@rider : I'm actually concerned about the temperatures when I'll be _playing_ the game if it reaches 86 while installing


----------



## rider (Jul 13, 2012)

shaggy said:


> Yeah as mentioned by @rider its normal
> 
> @rider : I'm actually concerned about the temperatures when I'll be _playing_ the game if it reaches 86 while installing



You no need to worry use until it gets above 90*C. It's better to use in AC room and coolpad.


----------



## shaggy (Jul 13, 2012)

rider said:


> You no need to worry use until it gets above 90*C. It's better to use in AC room and coolpad.



Then its ok

which cooling pad to buy if I buy??


----------



## daksh (Jul 13, 2012)

On what power options should I use it ? And is installing beta drivers safe ?


----------



## rider (Jul 13, 2012)

shaggy said:


> Then its ok
> 
> which cooling pad to buy if I buy??



Cooler Master Notepal Infinite Evo Cooling Pad


----------



## daksh (Jul 14, 2012)

There is a little problem with fifa .It runs normally but when i minimize it and resume it a white screen appears and it crashes .. what to do ?


----------



## pranavgoel (Jul 14, 2012)

can some one plz post the temp of i7 model under extreme gaming and some high cpu using talk


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 14, 2012)

shaggy said:


> Then its ok
> 
> which cooling pad to buy if I buy??


u should consider cooler master notepal u2 @1.6k


----------



## ameypar (Jul 14, 2012)

Maddy_AzAd said:


> It is available in Binary world and The laptop store.
> BW is quoting 50,245 including tax and Lappy store is around 52k.



I just called up Binary World and The Laptop Store. Laptop Store guys said that they don't deal with Samsung, and the Binary World guys couldn't find that model, but will get back to me.

Are you sure about your info?


----------



## har (Jul 14, 2012)

After 2.5 hrs of asassins creed 2 at ultra:
*i48.tinypic.com/4r6dz6.jpg


----------



## ameypar (Jul 14, 2012)

Neither Laptop Store nor Binary World seem to have it in Bangalore. My usual dealer, Computer Warehouse, doesn't have it either. Any ideas?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 14, 2012)

^^Its running hot!!!!!!!!! 90*C


----------



## vigneshn92 (Jul 14, 2012)

91c ? Isn't that a little too high. and does the palm rest get high at such temperatures ? anyone with a little insight into this , can you tell if it's safe to run a lappy at such temperatures ?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 14, 2012)

A dealer here is recommending *NOT TO GO FOR SAMSUNG*..
and get a *HP* over this beast


----------



## Ashish247 (Jul 14, 2012)

Can anybody else also post some temperatures for demanding games (MP3, Batman arkham city, gta 4, mass effect 3 etc)?


----------



## demolisher48 (Jul 14, 2012)

hey i also want to buy this laptop
 can anyone tell me where can i buy this in chandigarh or delhi
 & also what is cost of the laptop and how is the build quality..
also should i buy a cooling pad


----------



## har (Jul 14, 2012)

The temps are okay. The new dv6 have been reported to run close to 97 degrees. Ivy bridge is always around 7-8 degrees hotter than sandy bridge . And this is after 2.5hrs intensive gaming. Else for 1 hour or so temps are at 85 degrees.

And the funny thing is the laptop surface is absolutely cool. No temp at the palmrest or anything. Only the vent side is hot.


----------



## Ashish247 (Jul 14, 2012)

har said:


> The temps are okay. The new dv6 have been reported to run close to 97 degrees. Ivy bridge is always around 7-8 degrees hotter than sandy bridge . And this is after 2.5hrs intensive gaming. Else for 1 hour or so temps are at 85 degrees.
> 
> And the funny thing is the laptop surface is absolutely cool. No temp at the palmrest or anything. Only the vent side is hot.



Thanx for the info  The temperatures earlier got me a little worried.


----------



## arunkumarsethi (Jul 14, 2012)

Ordered the Vaio lappy but dealer is delaying the lappy day by day. Today he called me to inform me it will take 1 more week  

So i ditched him . Told cancel my order 

N now i feel some what good  i don't know why !!!  i think am not up to Sony , Before reading this thread i have ordered . After reading this thread    am regretting my decision everyday but dealer make my way clear .

Now its Samsung time . So what its my 9th Samsung product.

So friends tell me where i can get i7 one here in Bangalore in Good price?
Today am going to Forum Mall , Koramangala to check the price. Please tell me is there any other dealer who can get me the product in good price.

If any one interested then u can tag along. (My No-9916990301)


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 14, 2012)

Can anyone explain me  in simple words what is blue ray drives???  >_<


----------



## har (Jul 14, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> Can anyone explain me  in simple words what is blue ray drives???  >_<



Seriously dude just use GOOGLE


----------



## Jripper (Jul 14, 2012)

Drives that play blue ray discs 

"Seriously dude just use GOOGLE"  <= And yes. honestly. Do this.


----------



## har (Jul 14, 2012)

arunkumarsethi said:


> Ordered the Vaio lappy but dealer is delaying the lappy day by day. Today he called me to inform me it will take 1 more week
> 
> So i ditched him . Told cancel my order
> 
> ...



Great decision 
You wont regret it


----------



## arunkumarsethi (Jul 14, 2012)

har said:


> Great decision
> You wont regret it



Hey u r one of the main reason why i regret my Vaio decision .

Thanks for making me regret  ..


----------



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Jul 14, 2012)

arunkumarsethi said:


> Ordered the Vaio lappy but dealer is delaying the lappy day by day. Today he called me to inform me it will take 1 more week
> 
> So i ditched him . Told cancel my order
> 
> ...



Well, the only thing I'm worried about is Sammy's poor screen quality ...that's the only thing that makes me incline towards the Super bright IPS display of the VAIO...and btw according to this thread: Sony Vaio S Bios Mod For Gt640m Le

GT640le can be easily overclocked to 950mhz :O(bios tweak) and thus performing slightly better then gt650m itself...with the temps remaining under 75 c (3dmark11). 

Some users have reported a battery life of 6-6.5 hrs on stamina mode...so that's another thing to consider.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 14, 2012)

^Almost all Vaio GPUs are underclocked, thus having some potential to OC.


----------



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Jul 14, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^Almost all Vaio GPUs are underclocked, thus having some potential to OC.



Overclocking the core clock from 500mhz to *900mhz* while maintaining decent temps  can't be considered as having "some" overclocking potential, my good sir.

Edit: Even the memory clock was overclocked from 1000mhz to 1165mhz


----------



## cremator (Jul 14, 2012)

Has anyone managed to buy this laptop in *Chennai* ? Have been trying unsuccessfully to buy but very few dealers have it and they are charging above the going rate..


----------



## Usui1811 (Jul 14, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> A dealer here is recommending *NOT TO GO FOR SAMSUNG*..
> and get a *HP* over this beast


Personally, I myself love HP quite a lot. But since HP is ignoring its customers and isnt upto the mark as its competitors are, I dont think there is any more logic of being loyal to it. And in no manner Samsung's product is a "no". Thats absurd.



ujjwal007 said:


> Can anyone explain me  in simple words what is blue ray drives???  >_<


As DVD drives are to DVDs, same goes with Blu-ray drives to blu-ray discs.
Here is what you need

Google is your friend, man.


----------



## har (Jul 14, 2012)

arunkumarsethi said:


> Hey u r one of the main reason why i regret my Vaio decision .
> 
> Thanks for making me regret  ..



You are welcome


----------



## Ashish247 (Jul 14, 2012)

Does the i7 heat a LOT more than the i5? Is it a cause of concern while gaming?
And is the in-game performance of i5 better or cooler?


----------



## shaggy (Jul 14, 2012)

Problems : 
1. FIFA 12 crashes if I jump to Windows while playing it.
2. Max Payne 3 does not run in a fullscreen mode in resolutions below 1600x900, although the Fullscreen option is set to on.
3. FIFA 12 ultra - Max temperature reaches 91*C

At 1st I thought the first 2 were due to my BETA Driver, but its not, the default supplied driver is giving me same problems.


----------



## har (Jul 14, 2012)

Ashish247 said:


> Does the i7 heat a LOT more than the i5? Is it a cause of concern while gaming?
> And is the in-game performance of i5 better or cooler?



Gaming performance will pretty much be the same. Temp is a bit higher but nothing significant.



shaggy said:


> Problems :
> 1. FIFA 12 crashes if I jump to Windows while playing it.
> 2. Max Payne 3 does not run in a fullscreen mode in resolutions below 1600x900, although the Fullscreen option is set to on.
> 3. FIFA 12 ultra - Max temperature reaches 91*C
> ...



91*C is normal for ivy bridge laptops. Dont worry


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 14, 2012)

Yooo! Finalized deal w/ a local dealer for this lappy for 58k ......
So is this price good?


----------



## shaggy (Jul 14, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Yooo! Finalized deal w/ a local dealer for this lappy for 58k ......
> So is this price good?



Yeah anything below 60k is a good deal but get a cooler along with it.



har said:


> Gaming performance will pretty much be the same. Temp is a bit higher but nothing significant.
> 
> 
> 
> 91*C is normal for ivy bridge laptops. Dont worry



I'm more worried about the 1st two problems


----------



## Ashish247 (Jul 14, 2012)

@shaggy and har:- Can you guys post some temperatures for the same game?
 I also read at some site that Hyperthreading hinders gaming, which would mean i5 is better for games than i7? Is it true?
Do you guys use a cooling pad?


----------



## vigneshn92 (Jul 14, 2012)

Guys in bangalore who want to get the samsung 550p , go to golcha ccomputers in sp road.very reliable guy , has some ISO certification for his shop and all! quotes 58k but can reduce it to 57k !


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 14, 2012)

shaggy said:


> Yeah anything below 60k is a good deal but get a cooler along with it.


Yeah will get it..
cooler master notepal u2 for 1.5k


----------



## Usui1811 (Jul 14, 2012)

So, well I was going through the Li-ion battery charging procedure in wikipedia where I came across the heading of "Prolonging battery life" where in one points it states that "The rate of degradation of Lithium-ion batteries is strongly temperature-dependent; they degrade much faster if stored or used at higher temperatures."

So is playing games for a long time and making the laptop heat up good for long life of battery ?

Also if anyone says that the laptop body doesnt gets hot, only the air vents and so on then I would probably state that when the air vents heats up, so does the bottom air vents and areas around it. And the battery heats up too. You can check it next time. So, is that temperature tolerable ? Or is it advisable not to play games for longer runs in laptops ?

I am just asking for general knowledge coz I am sure that people around here, like me, are more interested in enjoying the games than to prolonging the battery life. But still, its better to know what things are happening when we are doing something, right ?



pratyush997 said:


> Yooo! Finalized deal w/ a local dealer for this lappy for 58k ......
> So is this price good?


Yep... as already said by many, anything below 60k is good. And i guess most of the people here have brought for 58k itself.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 14, 2012)

^^what if we remove battery while on AC power and play games.. I heard that it reduces temps.


----------



## Usui1811 (Jul 14, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^what if we remove battery while on AC power and play games.. I heard that it reduces temps.



Well.. might be. But again we all know, and is always advisable that we should abuse the battery and putting the battery in and out is one of the ways of abusing. Tell me, if I am wrong ?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 14, 2012)

^^didn't got ur point


----------



## shaggy (Jul 14, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^didn't got ur point



Thats removing your underwear and going outside in only your jeans.


----------



## Usui1811 (Jul 14, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^didn't got ur point



What I meant was, its not advisable to take out your battery in and out quite frequently, as it may tamper the battery. So if you take out battery and always use AC power for playing, which means, you are taking out battery everyday (?) or quite frequently. But thats not a good practice too.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 14, 2012)

Rolfcopter.....ha ha ha lolol     got ur point


----------



## rishab.arora (Jul 14, 2012)

Lenovo Z Series Z580 59-339355 or Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN... which 1 to buy??...both available below 60k... specs-wise samsung is better but reading the thread...n abt the problems of heating...i am confused...
P.s- i play games for arnd 3-4 hours daily..


----------



## Usui1811 (Jul 14, 2012)

rishab.arora said:


> Lenovo Z Series Z580 59-339355 or Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN... which 1 to buy??...both available below 60k... specs-wise samsung is better but reading the thread...n abt the problems of heating...i am confused...
> P.s- i play games for arnd 3-4 hours daily..



Since you want a laptop for your gaming requirements, Samsung will be the best choice, its got much better GPU than the lenovo (Samsung got the Nvidea 650M while lenovo has its 630M). And if you are afraid of the heating issue, you must have read in this thread too that Ivy Bridge laptops often heat quite much. Anything below 90 is fine though they even go to 105. So, I dont think there is any issue in the laptop.

IMO, you should definitely go for this samsung one.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 14, 2012)

rishab.arora said:


> Lenovo Z Series Z580 59-339355 or Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN... which 1 to buy??...both available below 60k... specs-wise samsung is better but reading the thread...n abt the problems of heating...i am confused...
> P.s- i play games for arnd 3-4 hours daily..


grab sammy ! Way better than lenovo


----------



## arunkumarsethi (Jul 14, 2012)

Finally Got my Samsung Lappy Hurreyyyy


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 14, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Yooo! Finalized deal w/ a local dealer for this lappy for 58k ......
> So is this price good?


 Compusoft Systems online store Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN Compusoft Systems online store 
This site is giving for 56.5k for i7 and 50k for i5  just check


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 14, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> Compusoft Systems online store Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN Compusoft Systems online store
> This site is giving for 56.5k for i7 and 50k for i5  just check


prices are excluding tax


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 14, 2012)

arunkumarsethi said:


> Finally Got my Samsung Lappy Hurreyyyy


congrats i5 or i7


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 14, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> prices are excluding tax



Oh yeah man :/



Usui1811 said:


> Personally, I myself love HP quite a lot. But since HP is ignoring its customers and isnt upto the mark as its competitors are, I dont think there is any more logic of being loyal to it. And in no manner Samsung's product is a "no". Thats absurd.
> 
> 
> As DVD drives are to DVDs, same goes with Blu-ray drives to blu-ray discs.
> ...




Ty friend i tried it not getting exact answer thts why  i asked...i always use google before post any query and i use google only  before i founded this forum..like i googled for infos. 3-4 hours a day me and google are best friends before  yeah we are still friends but looking forward to become friend with tdf lol :d ty much appericiated


----------



## arunkumarsethi (Jul 14, 2012)

Price in Bangalore is much higher then other cities .

From Samsung Plaza, Forum Mall, Koramangala-
My i7 one cost me Rs 61689 (With Side Bag Pack, 1 Yr Extended Warranty,Wireless Logitech Mouse{m185}, Stereo headset{Audio-technica- Rs 1799}). I bargained there for 1.5 hr  

Anyone heard about Audio-technica brand for headset. Samsung dealer told me this brand made first headset . Since 1962 as per the catalog . 



pratyush997 said:


> congrats i5 or i7



Thanks its i7.


----------



## aarvi (Jul 14, 2012)

hey guys can any of you tell abt display........i know it has higher resolution.......what abt contrast n black level......pls it wud be helpful to many if u take some photos of the screen with dark n some colourful wallpapers....


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 14, 2012)

arunkumarsethi said:


> Price in Bangalore is much higher then other cities .
> 
> From Samsung Plaza, Forum Mall, Koramangala-
> My i7 one cost me Rs 61689 (With Side Bag Pack, 1 Yr Extended Warranty,Wireless Logitech Mouse{m185}, Stereo headset{Audio-technica- Rs 1799}). I bargained there for 1.5 hr
> ...


i thought nokia or motorola made 1st handset... Btw u worked a lot! 1.5 hr and ended up @61k cool


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 15, 2012)

he said "headset", not "handset"....

Does anybody know which AMD processor is nearest in performance to the i5-3210 ?? It would probably be cheaper than intel....


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 15, 2012)

^^got it


----------



## eduku (Jul 15, 2012)

abhishekmaha said:


> Does anybody know which AMD processor is nearest in performance to the i5-3210 ?? It would probably be cheaper than intel....



I think that the i5-3210M is slightly faster than the fastest AMD processor, the *AMD A10-4600M*. 

I dunno about the price but I think that the AMD will be considerably cheaper, just like AMD GPU's are much cheaper than their similarly performing NVIDIA counterparts. For example, the AMD HD6770M is approximately similar in performance to the NVIDIA GT555M, which is much more expensive; but the AMD HD6770M costs more or less the same as a NVIDIA GT540M, which has much lower performance!   But NVIDIA's opmitus technology is much better than its rival AMD's enduro technology...

But guys, any word on throttling problems on the i7 version due to the 90 Watt power adapter, because I ordered mine today (technically its yesterday ) at a local Samsung store for 500.
Dan, can you clarify this please???


----------



## ToxicSerpentz (Jul 15, 2012)

While I understand that this laptop offers great value for money,would you suggest waiting for a windows 8 enabled laptop which would come with a touchscreen and a gesture control trackpad among other changes. 
Since it is too early to say anything, can someone take a guess at what the price structure is expected to be like?


----------



## Prongs298 (Jul 15, 2012)

can someone post the fps results of witcher 2 enhanced edition by this laptop??


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 15, 2012)

Got mine yesterday with just the bag and 2 years warranty for 56.7k.

Didn't want any of the crappy accessories these dealers throw in just to inflate the price. 

Xbox controller and Max Payne 3 should be home by morning. Followed by a wireless mouse and a decent pair of headphones 



THIS LAPTOP IS AMAZING !


----------



## arunkumarsethi (Jul 15, 2012)

Can anyone please tell me which driver enables the function keys. I installed my Win7 but can't able to figure out which s/w is needed for this.


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 15, 2012)

And @whoever was worried about FIFA 12 crashing when you switch tabs, it isn't an issue with the laptop/GPU, but with the game itself. I think it came with the last patch or whatever. 

Don't know about Max Payne. Will install it tomorrow. The order arrived but I wasn't at home, so my neighbors took at and they were asleep by the time I got back.


----------



## har (Jul 15, 2012)

WOW !! A lot of 550P owners now.


----------



## demolisher48 (Jul 15, 2012)

its also available in flipkart now core i5 model for 52k
so is flipkart reliable to buy this?


----------



## terrafield (Jul 15, 2012)

arunkumarsethi said:


> Price in Bangalore is much higher then other cities .
> 
> From Samsung Plaza, Forum Mall, Koramangala-
> My i7 one cost me Rs 61689 (With Side Bag Pack, 1 Yr Extended Warranty,Wireless Logitech Mouse{m185}, Stereo headset{Audio-technica- Rs 1799}). I bargained there for 1.5 hr
> ...



Audio-Technica is one of the audiophile brand in headphones but you can't extract much from Laptop's DAC. If you use external DAC then you can benefit the high quality audio. Can you tell me the exact model number? Is it a headset-mic or plain headphone? You see more reviews in Head-Fi forum. Audio-Technica headphones have good respect in Head-Fi


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 15, 2012)

har said:


> WOW !! A lot of 550P owners now.


I'll get mine tommorow!


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 15, 2012)

har said:


> WOW !! A lot of 550P owners now.



But not seeing any new Game Benchmarking pics and results here !! 
Thats sad !!


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 15, 2012)

gunner_kanishk said:


> Got mine yesterday with just the bag and 2 years warranty for 56.7k.
> 
> Didn't want any of the crappy accessories these dealers throw in just to inflate the price.
> 
> ...



Hey dude can u tell me which controller and  wireless mouse u  ordered for it? Links plz. 

 A warmRequest to all the 550P owners post some games benchmarks and pros and cons


----------



## demolisher48 (Jul 15, 2012)

hey atleast tell me the price in delhi..
 i am getting the core i5 version for 52k is that too much. from flipkart that is to say


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 15, 2012)

ToxicSerpentz said:


> While I understand that this laptop offers great value for money,would you suggest waiting for a windows 8 enabled laptop



i'll give you the same reply that anyone would give, wait if you can. buy if you really want now. 



ToxicSerpentz said:


> which would come with a touchscreen and a gesture control trackpad among other changes.
> Since it is too early to say anything, can someone take a guess at what the price structure is expected to be like?



if such a machine was built in 2012, that would definitely come with a premium price tag.

i'm not sure if you are really aware of the waiting period. if win 8 is released in october end, that is 3 months from now, a full-fledged refresh of models would take atleast 5 months in India and even more if at all there are any drastic hardware changes that you are expecting and you would have to wait for few more months for the prices of the fresh tech to come down. 

and let me tell you, i have heard the exact same questions about touchscreen laptops and replacement of mouse and keyboard things etc and hardware changes when win 7 was about to be released and after 3 years you see  where we are now.


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 15, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> Hey dude can u tell me which controller and  wireless mouse u  ordered for it? Links plz.
> 
> A warmRequest to all the 550P owners post some games benchmarks and pros and cons



Its the standard Microsoft XBOX wired controller. Cost me 1800 Rupees. 

The wireless mouse I'm still deciding which one to opt for. I'll most probably buy the Logitech M185. Costs around 650 Rupees. 

Installing Max Payne 3 

4 DVD's 

Here are the links btw. 

*www.flipkart.com/logitech-m-185-wireless-mouse/p/itmd2tgqgvf8pxxv?pid=ACCD5Y4GTUDF2M5R

*nextworld.in/product.aspx?sku=HW7875


----------



## Usui1811 (Jul 15, 2012)

arunkumarsethi said:


> Finally Got my Samsung Lappy Hurreyyyy


Congrats Man !!



ToxicSerpentz said:


> While I understand that this laptop offers great value for money,would you suggest waiting for a windows 8 enabled laptop which would come with a touchscreen and a gesture control trackpad among other changes.
> Since it is too early to say anything, can someone take a guess at what the price structure is expected to be like?


In the world of electronics and technology, the more you wait, the better you get. Thats the die hard rule. Now, the  expected arrival of Win 8 is expected to be Jan'12 in India, so most probably the laptops enabled with it will come around Feb end - March. And you cant be sure of the hardware of it (the touchscreen control) whether it'll be a success or a failure. God, you even dont know whether win 8 will follow the XP pursuit or Vista detour. So, well, practically speaking, if you are just waiting for Win 8 to be launched, then I would say DONT. But well if you dont need a new laptop at the moment and can surely wait till next year Feb-March, then you shouldnt hustle now and wait for the new technology developments.



gunner_kanishk said:


> Got mine yesterday with just the bag and 2 years warranty for 56.7k.


THats awesome price man !! Congrats.



gunner_kanishk said:


> Didn't want any of the crappy accessories these dealers throw in just to inflate the price.


Totally a clever choice. Its the best. Chose accessories of the companies and models which you want and not be limited to what the dealers provide.


----------



## dan4u (Jul 15, 2012)

arunkumarsethi said:


> Can anyone please tell me which driver enables the function keys. I installed my Win7 but can't able to figure out which s/w is needed for this.


did you format your hardisk? if that's the case then download "easy software manager" from Samsung's support page and install the drivers   


har said:


> WOW !! A lot of 550P owners now.


yep that's awesome


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 15, 2012)

Has anyone installed the new beta drivers from Nvidia yet?

And guys, rate and review this beast on sites like flipkart. 

Spread the word. 

The pic on flipkart is such an ugly one lol. Don't know where they got that from.


----------



## shaggy (Jul 15, 2012)

aarvi said:


> hey guys can any of you tell abt display........i know it has higher resolution.......what abt contrast n black level......pls it wud be helpful to many if u take some photos of the screen with dark n some colourful wallpapers....



Contrast and black levels are A-W-E-S-O-M-E
If u browse back 2 or 3 pages you will see I posted a flicker link, there are 2 pics of the screen there, let me know if they are of any help
*www.flickr.com/photos/82492404@N06/7555647622/in/photostream/



			
				eduku said:
			
		

> But guys, any word on throttling problems on the i7 version due to the 90 Watt power adapter, because I ordered mine today (technically its yesterday ) at a local Samsung store for 500.


no throttling issues yet played MP3 for 2 hours at high settings at 1600x900 with VSync on



arunkumarsethi said:


> Can anyone please tell me which driver enables the function keys. I installed my Win7 but can't able to figure out which s/w is needed for this.



The actual software is called easy settings which you can install after you install easy software manager as dan said



girishpaiv said:


> But not seeing any new Game Benchmarking pics and results here !!
> Thats sad !!



Tell me the benchmarking software and how to do it and the games I need, and I'll be glad to post the results, I'm kind of new to these things



gunner_kanishk said:


> Has anyone installed the new beta drivers from Nvidia yet?
> The pic on flipkart is such an ugly one lol. Don't know where they got that from.



Yeah I had installed the beta one 304.79, but after FIFA12 crashes I reverted back to the default one, will install the beta again, I guess the problem lies within the game.

And I posted the pics only because the flipkart pics were ugly!!

there you go:
*www.flickr.com/photos/82492404@N06/7555647622/in/photostream/


----------



## dan4u (Jul 15, 2012)

did a fraps benchmark of NFS hot pursuit, at full settings, got a constant 60 fps.......
*i46.tinypic.com/2lb041f.jpg

*i46.tinypic.com/3008a34.jpg

*i46.tinypic.com/35l96a8.jpg

*i46.tinypic.com/witxdd.png

will install Max Payne 3 by evening and do bench marks again


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 15, 2012)

^^awewome fps but what abt temps????


----------



## dan4u (Jul 15, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^awewome fps but what abt temps????



Lol sorry dude, forgot to take a pic of that .......will post it after I play it again.......



edit: Temps added, they're pretty good, nothin to be concerned about


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 15, 2012)

How is the Max Payne 3 multiplayer?


----------



## RON28 (Jul 15, 2012)

dan is that you who posted a short review on flipkart i5 version?


----------



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Jul 15, 2012)

Can anyone post some becnhmark results and temps for the i7 version?

Edit: BTW, are there any i7 owners yet?


----------



## dan4u (Jul 15, 2012)

RON28 said:


> dan is that you who posted a short review on flipkart i5 version?



Lol yep that's me ....had to spread the word...couldn't resist....


----------



## RON28 (Jul 15, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Lol yep that's me ....had to spread the word...couldn't resist....



good keep it up


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 15, 2012)

xOvErClOcKeRx said:


> Can anyone post some becnhmark results and temps for the i7 version?
> 
> Edit: BTW, are there any i7 owners yet?



What sort of benchmarks do you want to see apart from the ones already posted on this thread? 

I bought the i7 one two days ago.


----------



## shaggy (Jul 15, 2012)

gunner_kanishk said:


> What sort of benchmarks do you want to see apart from the ones already posted on this thread?
> 
> I bought the i7 one two days ago.



Hear hear


----------



## har (Jul 15, 2012)

gunner_kanishk said:


> What sort of benchmarks do you want to see apart from the ones already posted on this thread?
> 
> I bought the i7 one two days ago.



Post benchmarks(fps) of any game which hasnt been posted yet


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 15, 2012)

har said:


> Post benchmarks(fps) of any game which hasnt been posted yet



I've installed Max Payne 3. 

But there are so many patches being downloaded first. Rockstar


----------



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Jul 15, 2012)

gunner_kanishk said:


> What sort of benchmarks do you want to see apart from the ones already posted on this thread?
> 
> I bought the i7 one two days ago.



Before some 'real world' testing...I'd like you to do some stress testing first.
Run Prime 95 and Furmark for at least 15-20 mins (at different instances) and record your temps using Core temp/Real temp/HW monitor and would suggest msi afterburner for the gpu..

Edit: You can usi MSI Kombuster, which is installed with Afterburner for testing the gpu.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 15, 2012)

^ DOn't even think about running furmark. -_- My r6850 cyclone got screwed along with my psu because of it and is now at RMA -_- (Ran it for just 5 minutes)

And kombustor is the same as furmark(Haven't used it but it looks the same). They stress out the hardware too much. way beyond what is safe. And any real life application can never stress out the hardware to that extent.

Stick to 3dmark and uniengine heaven


----------



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Jul 15, 2012)

Jripper said:


> ^ DOn't even think about running furmark. -_- My r6850 cyclone got screwed along with my psu because of it and is now at RMA -_- (Ran it for just 5 minutes)
> 
> And kombustor is the same as furmark(Haven't used it but it looks the same). They stress out the hardware too much. way beyond what is safe. And any real life application can never stress out the hardware to that extent.
> 
> Stick to 3dmark and uniengine heaven



I've ran Furmark and Prime95 for 2-3 hours to test the stability of my overclocked setup...MSI 580 never crosses 80 c and i7 930 @ 4ghz stays under 75 c.



xOvErClOcKeRx said:


> Before some 'real world' testing...I'd like you to do some stress testing first.
> Run Prime 95 and Furmark for at least 15-20 mins (at different instances) and record your temps using Core temp/Real temp/HW monitor and would suggest msi afterburner for the gpu..
> 
> Edit: You can usi MSI Kombuster, which is installed with Afterburner for testing the gpu.



Keep a constant check on ur temps...and immediately close the apps if the temps are too damn high in your case.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 15, 2012)

^ Well maybe you have got very high end setup then. 

Google around a bit and you will see just how many people have gotten screwed by furmark(including me). And btw temps were not an issue in my case. My r6850 didn't cross 72 degrees. but it still got bricked.

prime95 is fine.
Furmark= known gpu killer/troublemaker in a lot of cases.

I'm saying this from experience. Just a warning since this happened to me and don't really want it to happen to anyone else. Anyone is free to try though.


----------



## rishab.arora (Jul 15, 2012)

Usui1811 said:


> Since you want a laptop for your gaming requirements, Samsung will be the best choice, its got much better GPU than the lenovo (Samsung got the Nvidea 650M while lenovo has its 630M). And if you are afraid of the heating issue, you must have read in this thread too that Ivy Bridge laptops often heat quite much. Anything below 90 is fine though they even go to 105. So, I dont think there is any issue in the laptop.
> 
> IMO, you should definitely go for this samsung one.



thanx a lot... yeah there is no doubt that this laptop is better than lenovo 1 but how is samsung as a laptop company??.. i mean its relatively new in this market...how is after purchase services??


----------



## imrock (Jul 15, 2012)

sachin73 said:


> i too live in delhi..so any one interested in group buying with in one week from nehru place...?



im from delhi too, want to buy the i7, plz pm me the details, btw i went to nehru plc yesterday n was getting a deal for 57.5k from 2-3 stores, how much more cheaper can we get in group buying??


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 15, 2012)

Today, I saw the advetisement for Sony VAIO E14A15...The black version looks so cooooll!!!(orange lining)...What to do? Samsung will perform much better than that


----------



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Jul 15, 2012)

dan4u said:


> did a fraps benchmark of NFS hot pursuit, at full settings, got a constant 60 fps.......
> *i46.tinypic.com/2lb041f.jpg
> 
> *i46.tinypic.com/3008a34.jpg
> ...



What about the gpu temps?


----------



## Ashish247 (Jul 15, 2012)

Usui1811 said:


> Now, the  expected arrival of Win 8 is expected to be Jan'12 in India.


Windows 8 will be released in late October most probably. And we can get it for 699 INR and thats the pro version.
Microsoft to release Windows 8 in October - Hindustan Times
here's the link


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 15, 2012)

I just saw a trailer on samsung site..of this lappy..it shows in graphics 630m/650m And it also showed intel 2nd generation processor instead of 3rd generation i wonder why ? Anybody know check the video on youtube if u want


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 15, 2012)

Yeah but music is good... So how many registered for win 8 pro for 699


----------



## Funny (Jul 15, 2012)

arunkumarsethi said:


> Is it on display, the i7 one?



You need to call them and ask


----------



## har (Jul 15, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> yeah but music is good... So how many registered for win 8 pro for 699



me !!


----------



## dan4u (Jul 15, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Yeah but music is good... So how many registered for win 8 pro for 699



yea registered for it, but its releasing only next year right? btw what anti-virus are you all installing? I got Kaspersky internet security from flipkart...

n I've been installing Max Payne 3 from 4 pm, there are these goddamn patches being downloaded



xOvErClOcKeRx said:


> What about the gpu temps?



errr dunno about that, is gpu temp viewable on HWmonitor?


----------



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Jul 15, 2012)

dan4u said:


> yea registered for it, but its releasing only next year right? btw what anti-virus are you all installing? I got Kaspersky internet security from flipkart...
> 
> n I've been installing Max Payne 3 from 4 pm, there are these goddamn patches being downloaded
> 
> ...



Yea..it shows by default in my case.

*i.imgur.com/O6aKY.png


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 15, 2012)

^^ I use MSE! Microsoft security essentials..and it rockzzz


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 15, 2012)

rider said:
			
		

> girishpaiv said:
> 
> 
> > Then har or some user of 550p please try Crysis 2 on Hardcore with everything maxed out and
> ...



Some user please do the Crysis 2 Benchmark also other new games...

All are saying there are so many users but no one is doing benches ?


----------



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Jul 15, 2012)

> "During our stress tests (Prime95 and FurMark) we noticed something peculiar happening with the CPU. Throughout the duration of the test, the CPU frequency continued to fluctuate between 1.2GHz and 3.1GHz, sometimes leveling off in between. At this stage the temperature readings were not critical (an initial 70ºC to a toasty 95ºC), which leads us to suspect that the cause might be the 90W power supply unit being too weak. "


(source: notebookcheck.net)

Can anyone please try these tests to confirm the same? If it turns out to be true, I'll be forced to go with Alienware M14x r2 :C


----------



## RON28 (Jul 15, 2012)

^^^u think alienware is going to stay at 0 degree Celsius?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 15, 2012)

^


----------



## sachin73 (Jul 15, 2012)

imrock said:


> im from delhi too, want to buy the i7, plz pm me the details, btw i went to nehru plc yesterday n was getting a deal for 57.5k from 2-3 stores, how much more cheaper can we get in group buying??



i also want i7 but dunno about how much cheap we will get in group buying..i suppose we will get around 1-1.5k ..BTW when u r planning to buy lappy i am planning to buy in this week..


----------



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Jul 15, 2012)

RON28 said:


> ^^^u think alienware is going to stay at 0 degree Celsius?



I was talking about the throttling issue, sir. And btw m14x r2's gpu stays under 70 while stress testing.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 15, 2012)

^^bro aw is pure gaming lappy so cooling is must but this sammy is for high end entertainment not for hardcore gaming ......
..btw any one have idea abt how much cash can be taken at once in Sbi ATM and how many times a day???
--dealer only receives payment in cash  no  CC


----------



## dan4u (Jul 15, 2012)

Max Payne at 1366x768   55 fps
*i50.tinypic.com/24wvclz.jpg

Max Payne at 1600x900 45 fps
*i46.tinypic.com/2re5uok.jpg


gameplay fps will be lower
will post gameplay and temp pics soon...


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 15, 2012)

How much cash can I withdraw from an SBI ATM at once and how many times in a day!!!!!
Plzzzzz Reply super soon....
That goddamn dealer only receives payment in cash no CC


----------



## dan4u (Jul 15, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ..btw any one have idea abt how much cash can be taken at once in Sbi ATM and how many times a day???
> --dealer only receives payment in cash  no  CC



If its a normal debit card you can withdraw 25k in a day, i.e 10k+10k+5k=25k if its non-sbi atm, if its sbi atm then 10k+15k= 25k

I believe 5 transactions a day are possible...


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 15, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> How much cash can I withdraw from an SBI ATM at once and how many times in a day!!!!!
> Plzzzzz Reply super soon....
> That goddamn dealer only receives payment in cash no CC



I had the same situation.. so i paid *40k*(max from sbi atm on a day)using sbi atm card  on one day and rest next day!!



dan4u said:


> Max Payne at 1366x768   55 fps
> [IMG:]*i50.tinypic.com/24wvclz.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Max Payne at 1600x900 45 fps
> ...



please use fraps benchmark key F11 while gaming k ?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 15, 2012)

So I have an Idea!!!
1st:-Transfer from Card to Card MAX.-30k
2nd:-withdraw 40k!!! and roxxx
20k from card to card transfer and 40k as cash from ATM


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 15, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> So I have an Idea!!!
> 1st:-Transfer from Card to Card MAX.-30k
> 2nd:-withdraw 40k!!! and roxxx
> 20k from card to card transfer and 40k as cash from ATM



from one sbi atm card you can either transfer or withdraw or both but totaling to a max of 40k only!!
I tried this idea too but failed !!
Great men think alike


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 15, 2012)

I was playing Max Payne at 1600X900 for around 1.5 hours plus. 

Here are two fraps reports from the log.


2012-07-15 18:18:32 - MaxPayne3
Frames: 9706 - Time: 161321ms - Avg: 60.166 - Min: 59 - Max: 61

2012-07-15 19:51:40 - MaxPayne3
Frames: 12404 - Time: 257745ms - Avg: 48.125 - Min: 34 - Max: 185


Vsync Off.
All qualities at HIGH.
FXAA off.
MSAA 2X.
Tesselation Normal. (I don't see the point in using high anti aliasing and stuff like that, so if I'm playing with the wrong settings do let me know)

Note these are actual gameplay fps. In combat its around the 45 mark. The in between cutscenes are around 35, and the other cutscenes are 70+. 

Temps weren't a problem at all since I was playing in an AC room with some support between the laptop and the bed to allow for proper ventilation. Although if you aren't going to be playing such games in a non AC room then you must get a cooling pad. 

No throttling, no nothing. 

The game runs smooth as silk.



dan4u said:


> yea registered for it, but its releasing only next year right? btw what anti-virus are you all installing? I got Kaspersky internet security from flipkart...
> 
> n I've been installing Max Payne 3 from 4 pm, there are these goddamn patches being downloaded
> 
> ...



Lets party up in multiplayer soon.


----------



## imrock (Jul 15, 2012)

sachin73 said:


> i also want i7 but dunno about how much cheap we will get in group buying..i suppose we will get around 1-1.5k ..BTW when u r planning to buy lappy i am planning to buy in this week..



ok, i'll buy after the 20th, you know anyone there or just going to any random dealer?? btw, i'll also take the extra 2 yr warranty which one dealer said costs Rs 6,400..just hope the price can come down to 60-61 with the warranty


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 15, 2012)

What is maximum amount of cash that can be withdrawn from icici bank atm card in a day??? Reply soon!


----------



## dan4u (Jul 15, 2012)

gunner_kanishk said:


> Lets party up in multiplayer soon.



Yep lets do that


and btw do you change the fan speed to turbo mode while gaming??


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 16, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Yep lets do that
> 
> 
> and btw do you change the fan speed to turbo mode while gaming??



Yeah I do. 

Turbo mode doesn't make the fan run like crazy though. It just runs relatively fast. 

I'm thinking of getting this one since my holstel room won't have an AC. 

Cooler Master Notepal D-Lite Cooling Pad | Cooling Pad | Flipkart.com

Does it seem good enough?


----------



## dan4u (Jul 16, 2012)

gunner_kanishk said:


> Yeah I do.
> 
> Turbo mode doesn't make the fan run like crazy though. It just runs relatively fast.
> 
> ...



yea it seems ok, but have a look at this one...its got more than a 100 reviews Cooler Master NotePal L1 Cooling Pad | Cooling Pad | Flipkart.com...


----------



## dmc676 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey guys this is my first post on the forum, but I have been following this thread  for some time now. I would like to thank everyone who bought the 550p for posing pics and details about the lappy.

Anyway I have decided to go for the 550P with the i7 but I cant find a single dealer for samsung laptops in Goa Even the samsung branch office here said the couldn't locate a dealer for the laptop here.  

So now I'm planning to get it from Mumbai next week since i will be in Mumbai on Tuesday for some work. Can anybody guide as to where the laptop is available in Mumbai.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 16, 2012)

Have a look at cooler master notepal u2 fan edition... Don't have links now! From mobile

Hi anybody ..how much amount of cash can be withdrawn from ICICI BANK ATM


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 16, 2012)

Hmm the U2 looks to be the best one. thanks !

And, *are there any issues at all with the 304.79 driver for the 650M? *

I've downloaded the driver, just wanted to make sure before installing.


----------



## magnet (Jul 16, 2012)

Any idea about pricing in mumbai?


----------



## dan4u (Jul 16, 2012)

Ok guys I seem to be facing a problem, during gameplay the frame rate goes to 5-15 fps from 45-60 every few minutes....don't know what the problem is...it stays at 5-15 fps for 30-45 secs....I think intel hd 4000 kicks in in-between.......any ideas???


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 16, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Ok guys I seem to be facing a problem, during gameplay the frame rate goes to 5-15 fps from 45-60 every few minutes....don't know what the problem is...it stays at 5-15 fps for 30-45 secs....I think intel hd 4000 kicks in in-between.......any ideas???



Overheating maybe?


----------



## dan4u (Jul 16, 2012)

gunner_kanishk said:


> Overheating maybe?



Nope heating was normal 70-72 degree.....I'm tweaking around the Nvidia control panel...the PhysX processor was set at cpu, I changed it to auto-select....now gotta check again...hope it works


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 16, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Nope heating was normal 70-72 degree.....I'm tweaking around the Nvidia control panel...the PhysX processor was set at cpu, I changed it to auto-select....now gotta check again...hope it works



Using the 304.79 version?


----------



## dan4u (Jul 16, 2012)

gunner_kanishk said:


> Using the 304.79 version?



nope using the stock version, I've downloaded the new driver haven't installed it yet....


----------



## ico (Jul 16, 2012)

dmc676 said:


> Hey guys this is my first post on the forum, but I have been following this thread  for some time now. I would like to thank everyone who bought the 550p for posing pics and details about the lappy.
> 
> Anyway I have decided to go for the 550P with the i7 but I cant find a single dealer for samsung laptops in Goa Even the samsung branch office here said the couldn't locate a dealer for the laptop here.
> 
> So now I'm planning to get it from Mumbai next week since i will be in Mumbai on Tuesday for some work. Can anybody guide as to where the laptop is available in Mumbai.


Check in shops on Lamington Road.


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 16, 2012)

dan4u said:


> nope using the stock version, I've downloaded the new driver haven't installed it yet....



I tried to play Max Payne without leaving proper room between the laptop and the bed, which led to low ventilation and hence CPU temp reached 90 degrees. And the same drop in fps that you mentioned was observed. 

Earlier I was playing the game under optimal conditions and it was playing much better.


----------



## magnet (Jul 16, 2012)

ico said:


> Check in shops on Lamington Road.



Off late i have made couple of visits to lammy and i found out most of the shops are now here just to fool you and loot you.One can buy stuffs from neighboring states cheaper and even after paying octroi and free shipping via blue dart.

Half of the shops fool you and say a very less quote of model which you trying to search.And once you say you'll pay they will give some other model.Similarly like y580 they will give z580.

I believe  searching for in individual showroom of hp or samsung is good for getting same model.Though no idea whether prices are low or high.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 16, 2012)

^The guy who buy product should be smart enough to troll dealer ...atleast they can't change the midel no. Printed on the boxxx.....


----------



## magnet (Jul 16, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^The guy who buy product should be smart enough to troll dealer ...atleast they can't change the midel no. Printed on the boxxx.....



Problem in mumbai is none of they have boxed on shelves.Once you ask the routine start calling on intercom and then quoting extra on it.Also once the box arrives at their shelve you have to buy even though its dealer mistake.And if one doesnt buy or people who say i want to see the box first to verify specification they simply dont entertain you.

And other lappy only shops quote horrible rates and one can easily make out why not a single customer are there in the shop.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 16, 2012)

^^thats terible !


----------



## sakii (Jul 16, 2012)

magnet said:


> Problem in mumbai is none of they have boxed on shelves.Once you ask the routine start calling on intercom and then quoting extra on it.Also once the box arrives at their shelve you have to buy even though its dealer mistake.And if one doesnt buy or people who say i want to see the box first to verify specification they simply dont entertain you.
> 
> And other lappy only shops quote horrible rates and one can easily make out why not a single customer are there in the shop.



True Indeed. Its quite dificult to dodge them their...... chances of fraud are at maximum. That's why I left an idea to chkout Lamington road for this laptop.   It is risky there.......!!!


----------



## shaggy (Jul 16, 2012)

Since everyone is playing Max Payne 3 I'm asking this, does MP3 support fullscreen for 1366x768 ?
Cuz its running in a smaller window in mine.
Only 1600x900 is running fullscreen


----------



## RON28 (Jul 16, 2012)

^^^i think there is some setting in nvidia control panel...its about some scaling option if you want to play it in below native resolution with full screen. there should be some image scaling option.


----------



## shaggy (Jul 16, 2012)

nope..cant find anything in the control panel


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jul 16, 2012)

In Dx9 it should come on full screen but if in DX11 it comes not, try alt+enter...

alternatively, in the target command line (icon>properties>taget) try to add -fullscreen after a space, this is a force fullscreen mode on all Rockstar games...

For all MP3 players, there is a patch released on 6/6/12 that fixed the aspect ratio(fullscreen) and disable mouse acceleration on choice. You people can apply that too...


----------



## shashvataditya123 (Jul 16, 2012)

i have the i7 version. 
max payne 3 at 1600x900 resolution...everything "very high" with direct x 10. of course with direct x 10 i don't have the option of tesselation and MSAA. but at the above mentioned settings it gives me a constant fps of above 30. so any sort of lag is never seen 
oh! and max payne 3 is just too ****ing good a game


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 16, 2012)

^^cool trick will do it when I get mine today evining
edit-

Yo got my sammy w/ bt mouse and hdmi cables@57.5! Sadly couldn't find cooling pad and gta 4


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 16, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^cool trick will do it when I get mine today evining
> 
> Yo got my sammy w/ bt mouse and hdmi cables! Sadly couldn't find cooling pad and gta 4



Buddy chck flipkart for those gta 4 is available for just 374 inr and so many nice colling pad are available  and also for how much u got?? I5 or i7? Congratz  i will get mine this week  and post benchmarks for gta. 4 and other games ty


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 16, 2012)

^^thanks bro...I bought i7 version
..........
edit-
Hi guyzzz in the box its written that the lappy has 2 gddr3 vram ! So can we consider it as ddr5??????

Edit-i got lappy for 57.3k


----------



## shaggy (Jul 16, 2012)

sanjoy.bose said:


> In Dx9 it should come on full screen but if in DX11 it comes not, try alt+enter...
> 
> alternatively, in the target command line (icon>properties>taget) try to add -fullscreen after a space, this is a force fullscreen mode on all Rockstar games...
> 
> For all MP3 players, there is a patch released on 6/6/12 that fixed the aspect ratio(fullscreen) and disable mouse acceleration on choice. You people can apply that too...



Can u post the link?



pratyush997 said:


> ^^thanks bro...I bought i7 version
> ..........
> edit-
> Hi guyzzz in the box its written that the lappy has 2 gddr3 vram ! So can we consider it as ddr5??????
> ...



NO..vram _is_ DDR3 not gddr5..
only dell 17r SE has that.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 16, 2012)

Err...I have a question. Does this laptop have USB 3? Flipkart only shows 2X USB 2.0 

It has usb 3 ports right?


----------



## aarvi (Jul 16, 2012)

Jripper said:


> Err...I have a question. Does this laptop have USB 3? Flipkart only shows 2X USB 2.0
> 
> It has usb 3 ports right?


it has 2 usb 3.0 ports.....n...2 usn 2.0 ports......and also it is to be noted that flipkart has gone out of stock......


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 16, 2012)

Jripper said:


> Err...I have a question. Does this laptop have USB 3? Flipkart only shows 2X USB 2.0
> 
> It has usb 3 ports right?


this laptop does have 2 usb 3.0 ports on the left of the lappy



shaggy said:


> Can u post the link?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wrote gDDR3 not gDDR5


----------



## Jripper (Jul 16, 2012)

Okay thanks 

Planning on buying this actually  but a bit worried by the temps(though all ivy bridge lappies run hot but still) -_-


----------



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Jul 16, 2012)

Jripper said:


> Okay thanks
> 
> Planning on buying this actually  but a bit worried by the temps(though all ivy bridge lappies run hot but still) -_-



That's exactly what I'm worried about too... Although, going to Nehru Place tomorrow to have a look at it personally. (Also the new vaio S series)


----------



## arunkumarsethi (Jul 16, 2012)

Jripper said:


> Okay thanks
> 
> Planning on buying this actually  but a bit worried by the temps(though all ivy bridge lappies run hot but still) -_-



There is not heating issue in the laptop. I played Wicher 2 for 4 hrs with: LED TV (Connected Through HDMI Cable) and XBOX 360 Wireless Controller Attached , still the temp. was under 70C. So i don't fell any heating issue is there.

Otherwise u can buy a Cooing pad If u want .

Cooler Master Notepal X2 - 1.5K
Cooler Master Notepal Infinite - 1.6K
Rates r from SP Road, Bangalore.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 16, 2012)

^ Well you have amazing temperatures then.

But posts in this very thread have shown temps around 91 degrees. Yes I know ivy bridges can operate till 105. I know that considering that,91 is okay.I know the dv6 has been reported to run at 97. and yes I know I can use a cooler.

The troublesome part is that what will happen after an year when dust accumulates inside(yes cleaning even after cleaning the vents). and also have absolutely no experience with samsung's customer care.

Damn this laptop is good. But these few nagging issues are making me think.


----------



## sachin73 (Jul 16, 2012)

hurray...i have purchased the sammy 550 i7 lappy...guyz its awesome...please tell me how to partition the hdd by which software


----------



## Jripper (Jul 16, 2012)

^ EASEUS Partition Manager


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 16, 2012)

My lappy is running hot even when I play Just Cause 2 !!!It crosses 92*C
Will have to buy Cooling Pad!!!


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jul 16, 2012)

shaggy said:


> Can u post the link?


Here, look at the bottom side "Stretched Image / Wrong Aspect Ratio" and apply various patches thoughtfully.

I think you could got this by yourself by searching on google after I mentioned it. Please take a little care on giving some efforts by yourself and not depend on others for the things you can get by your own effort. Kindly Don't take it personally as this is becoming common on almost everywhere... 

Also have you tried the previous TWO for getting on fullscreene? Posting your feedback will always help people to get answer without being asking same questions...


----------



## theElessar (Jul 16, 2012)

a dealer in Mumbai is quoting 60.5K, should i go for it?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 17, 2012)

Is there any fault???
my lappy i7 version is running @62 C in non ac room and 52 C in ac room at 0 load ....while playing jc2 it crossed 90 C !!!!!!
can't order cooling pad from fk..its showing that can't be delivered to address in rajasthan!!!!!
How much temo diff b/w cooling pad used and on normal conditions is there??? Reply soon.....
can I claim warranty???


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 17, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Is there any fault???
> my lappy i7 version is running @62 C in non ac room and 52 C in ac room at 0 load ....while playing jc2 it crossed 90 C !!!!!!
> can't order cooling pad from fk..its showing that can't be delivered to address in rajasthan!!!!!
> How much temo diff b/w cooling pad used and on normal conditions is there??? Reply soon.....
> can I claim warranty???



Noobs. 

Ofc you can claim warranty since your laptop temperatures are the same as most under stress IB i7 notebooks in the world.


----------



## dan4u (Jul 17, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Is there any fault???
> my lappy i7 version is running @62 C in non ac room and 52 C in ac room at 0 load ....while playing jc2 it crossed 90 C !!!!!!
> can't order cooling pad from fk..its showing that can't be delivered to address in rajasthan!!!!!
> How much temo diff b/w cooling pad used and on normal conditions is there??? Reply soon.....
> can I claim warranty???



Firstly Congratz on the purchase.....Secondly stay calm dude, its no big deal...idle temps can be from 45-60 degree's, and while gaming it can go upto 85-90, the max I got was 89 degree's after playing Max Payne 3 for more than an hour, but mines an i5 processor, i7 can be higher I guess, and ivy bridge temps are on the higher side, if you're still concerned, get a cooling pad, also don't forget to change fan speed to "Turbo Mode" while gaming ...Fn + F11


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 17, 2012)

Is there any Samsung 550P model available withink 55k in Delhi ?
Also this one seems better than Dell 15r SE. Isn't it ?


----------



## Ashish247 (Jul 17, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> Is there any Samsung 550P model available withink 55k in Delhi ?
> Also this one seems better than Dell 15r SE. Isn't it ?


A LOT Better. Much better graphics, screen and ram(compared to the 4gb version) at similar price. I was considering dell se too but dropped it as soon as i read this thread . Getting sammy on 25th..!


----------



## ankeshdave (Jul 17, 2012)

This Laptop Seems to be a real steel  . Planning to buy this one...

But .. 
Flipkart says its out of stock...  . This sucks  

I wish to buy this laptop... its not even available for display at Samsung showrooms (Pune[Maharastra],Indore[M.P]) ...

Does ne of you know ne good dealers in the above cities... 

Hoping to get a deal for 47-49k so that i can also bundle a laptop cooler (above threads mentioned some heating realted discussions) ..


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 17, 2012)

Are u all busy in gaming ????????????????so silent thread


----------



## Funny (Jul 17, 2012)

I want to buy a cooling pad. So Guys get me some good suggestions from flipkart 
The pad must cool well for this laptop! And budget around Rs.1500


----------



## boltcat (Jul 17, 2012)

Anybody interested in group buying of this laptop in kolkata ? We can get a better price.


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jul 17, 2012)

^^^ you could read the previous posts here, you will get your suggestion.


----------



## RON28 (Jul 17, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^cool trick will do it when I get mine today evining
> edit-
> 
> Yo got my sammy w/ bt mouse and hdmi cables@57.5! Sadly couldn't find cooling pad and gta 4



congrats  do some benchmarks, this thread has become silent, people are busy with *GT 650M* and *1600X900* resolution


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 17, 2012)

Mass Effect 3, Crysis 2, Arkham City, Street Fighter X Tekken lined up for today along with Max Payne 3. 

Benchmarks by tonight hopefully.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 17, 2012)

My lappy  runs hot ...at 0 load it 50C and while playing jc2 it crosses 93-94C



gunner_kanishk said:


> Mass Effect 3, Crysis 2, Arkham City, Street Fighter X Tekken lined up for today along with Max Payne 3.
> 
> Benchmarks by tonight hopefully.


what is normal temps for lappy w/ i7 at 0 load???in ac room


----------



## dan4u (Jul 17, 2012)

Guys I mentioned this earlier,  I've installed Max Payne 3, the gameplay is decent during the first 10-15 mins i.e 40-50 fps, but then there is a drastic drop in frame rate to 8-10 fps, it stays at 8-10 fps for about 30-50 seconds, this happens even when paused!!! then it goes back up to 40-50 fps, and occurs again after every 2 mins. so every time there's a drop in frame rate I have to pause and wait for the fps to increase, its really frustrating . This happens to NFS Hot pursuit also, but not as often.
the temperature is around 80-87 degree Celsius while gaming
I thought its a driver problem, so installed a Beta version driver released by Nvidia, but the problem remains. any ideas? is anybody facing something similar?
all settings are at high (not very high), 
Vsync on, MXAA off, FXAA 4x......MP3 players what settings are you using and what frame rate do you get?


----------



## har (Jul 17, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Guys I mentioned this earlier,  I've installed Max Payne 3, the gameplay is decent during the first 10-15 mins i.e 40-50 fps, but then there is a drastic drop in frame rate to 8-10 fps, it stays at 8-10 fps for about 30-50 seconds, this happens even when paused!!! then it goes back up to 40-50 fps, and occurs again after every 2 mins. so every time there's a drop in frame rate I have to pause and wait for the fps to increase, its really frustrating . This happens to NFS Hot pursuit also, but not as often.
> the temperature is around 80-87 degree Celsius while gaming
> I thought its a driver problem, so installed a Beta version driver released by Nvidia, but the problem remains. any ideas? is anybody facing something similar?
> all settings are at high (not very high),
> Vsync on, MXAA off, FXAA 4x......MP3 players what settings are you using and what frame rate do you get?



Happened to me twice during AC2. Its the throttling issue. Future updates will probably solve it as most of the new gt650m laptops suffer from this.


----------



## sakii (Jul 17, 2012)

ankeshdave said:


> This Laptop Seems to be a real steel  . Planning to buy this one...
> 
> But ..
> Flipkart says its out of stock...  . This sucks
> ...



R u willing to buy from PUNE by this weekend ?? Than reply.


----------



## har (Jul 17, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> My lappy  runs hot ...at 0 load it 50C and while playing jc2 it crosses 93-94C
> 
> 
> what is normal temps for lappy w/ i7 at 0 load???in ac room



Mine stays around 43-45 in hot kerala non AC.
At nights,it even stays at 37 non AC.


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 17, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Guys I mentioned this earlier,  I've installed Max Payne 3, the gameplay is decent during the first 10-15 mins i.e 40-50 fps, but then there is a drastic drop in frame rate to 8-10 fps, it stays at 8-10 fps for about 30-50 seconds, this happens even when paused!!! then it goes back up to 40-50 fps, and occurs again after every 2 mins. so every time there's a drop in frame rate I have to pause and wait for the fps to increase, its really frustrating . This happens to NFS Hot pursuit also, but not as often.
> the temperature is around 80-87 degree Celsius while gaming
> I thought its a driver problem, so installed a Beta version driver released by Nvidia, but the problem remains. any ideas? is anybody facing something similar?
> all settings are at high (not very high),
> Vsync on, MXAA off, FXAA 4x......MP3 players what settings are you using and what frame rate do you get?



Are you playing on battery? And what power mode are you playing on?

There may be an occasional drop in fps but not that much, and not for that long. Something you're doing is probably wrong. 

Btw, here are the Street Fighter X Tekken results via fraps.

2012-07-17 13:24:20 - SFTK
Frames: 7775 - Time: 129668ms - Avg: 59.961 - Min: 57 - Max: 61

All settings are high, screen res 1600X900, anti aliasing 4X. Vsync on.

*i.imgur.com/gvZEL.jpg
*i.imgur.com/4tKoC.jpg

CPU package max temp - 75 degrees.
GPU temp - 67 degrees.


----------



## ankeshdave (Jul 17, 2012)

sakii said:


> R u willing to buy from PUNE by this weekend ?? Than reply.



I am willing to buy this by end of this month... (Ill be getting my salary by then )

Are dealers in pune givin a good deal. DCC in on JM Road have unusual extra prices.. Also they are not to cooperative..

Do you happen to know ne one giving a nice deal  ??


----------



## dan4u (Jul 17, 2012)

har said:


> Happened to me twice during AC2. Its the throttling issue. Future updates will probably solve it as most of the new gt650m laptops suffer from this.


but does it occur every few minutes?? n whats throttling actually?


gunner_kanishk said:


> Are you playing on battery? And what power mode are you playing on?
> 
> There may be an occasional drop in fps but not that much, and not for that long. Something you're doing is probably wrong.


nope on AC power, in Turbo Mode, NFS seems ok for 30 mins, but MP3 drops to 8-10 fps after 10-15 mins, and then goes back up and again occurs after 2 mins. . the funny thing is that it happens even when paused.....hardware issue??


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 17, 2012)

I played it for over an hour last night without any issues whatsoever. Played FIFA for two hours straight after that and still faced no issues. 


I think its just the temeratures causing this problem. 

Make sure there is a gap between the laptop and the bottom surface(bed/table etc). Switch to high performance and turbo mode (for the fan). Switch the AC on if you can. 

You shouldn't have this problem then. :\

Edit : Which variant do you have? i5/i7?


----------



## dan4u (Jul 17, 2012)

gunner_kanishk said:


> I played it for over an hour last night without any issues whatsoever.
> 
> I think its just the temeratures causing this problem.
> 
> ...



yea must be, need to buy a cooling pad, I've kept it on a book till then....yesterday night I switched the internet off and played MP3, it was smooth with no lag, so I thought it was because of social club the lag occurred. Today with internet off the lag was again occurring, n I've got the i5 version....did you install the Beta driver??


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 17, 2012)

dan4u said:


> yea must be, need to buy a cooling pad, I've kept it on a book till then....yesterday night I switched the internet off and played MP3, it was smooth with no lag, so I thought it was because of social club the lag occurred. Today with internet off the lag was again occurring, n I've got the i5 version....did you install the Beta driver??



Yeah I'm running 304.79.


----------



## sachin73 (Jul 17, 2012)

theElessar said:


> a dealer in Mumbai is quoting 60.5K, should i go for it?



noooooo i have purchased the i7 one for 56.5k with bag and no acessories from nehru place delhi.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 17, 2012)

Well Finally Switched to turbo Mode and temps were maxed at 92C
when Playing Just Cause 2 fps were above 140!!!!!!!!!!!Awesome
Don't know why Temps are rocking on 90s line???


----------



## har (Jul 17, 2012)

dan4u said:


> but does it occur every few minutes?? n whats throttling actually?
> 
> nope on AC power, in Turbo Mode, NFS seems ok for 30 mins, but MP3 drops to 8-10 fps after 10-15 mins, and then goes back up and again occurs after 2 mins. . the funny thing is that it happens even when paused.....hardware issue??



Try this:
Dynamic frequency scaling - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The new dv6 also has these problems. Try reducing graphics and play. 
New drivers may remove the problem. I heard the upcoming 4** driver beta corrects it  Not really sure


----------



## daksh (Jul 17, 2012)

Max Payne 3 about an hour and a half . 
CPU MAX -90 
Avg -80-85

GPU MAX - 86
GPU Avg - 82-83 

1600*900 All high tesselation normal AA Anistropic 2x . Fps 32-33 . 

A trick for longer durations - Minimize the game for about 2-5 mins gpu temps drop rapidly to under 70 and cpu around 70 then game again . 
Also try changing the locations of the laptop as the area under it becomes quite hot hence it causes inefficient cooling .

Ill be installing BF3 next , will update about it whenever I do it .
Also, if you guys want a detailed review , what all should be in it , I'll do it with pics .


----------



## har (Jul 17, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Well Finally Switched to turbo Mode and temps were maxed at 92C
> when Playing Just Cause 2 fps were above 140!!!!!!!!!!!Awesome
> Don't know why Temps are rocking on 90s line???



Try enabling V-sync.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 17, 2012)

^^Ok wil post Screenshots by 7PM
Btw are the temps normal??

Edit:-How to maximize FAN speed


----------



## har (Jul 17, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^Ok wil post Screenshots by 7PM
> Btw are the temps normal??
> 
> Edit:-How to maximize FAN speed



Yeah temp is pretty much normal. vsync will limit fps to 60 hence removing additional load. Temp should reduce I guess.

Regarding FAN, I really dont know. Rider doesnt seem to be around too 
Try Turbo mode


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jul 17, 2012)

You can use ThrottleStop in the future if you don't want to lose your TurboBoost, but for now a real quick solution ->

Step 1: Click the Battery icon, and click on "More Power Options"
Step 2: Click on "Change Plan Settings"
Step 3: Click on "Change advanced power settings" on your active plan. On the dialog box that appears, browse down on the "Processor power management" and on the "Maximum processor state". Put it at 99% if you just want to turn off TurboBoost's effective speed, or lower it even more if you find it still heats up.

Try and let me know. Later you can get some good advice from Sujay and rider.

to add more, it all depends on manufacturer in a nutshell of controlling it, but mainly happened for Turboboost of Intel... if you want, will provide details. Don't worry it's not very unusual but try to get a coolpad.


----------



## daksh (Jul 17, 2012)

All 550p owners have you registered online for 1+1 warranty ? If yes how long did samsung take in calling you ?


----------



## sakii (Jul 17, 2012)

Still waiting to buy this laptop. Getting restless


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey , after hell lot of bargaining at nehru palace , Delhi we purchased it at 56,900 with Headset,bag,4gb pendrive hp,screen protector ,mouse and cleaning kit.
Its core I7 version with 900p display.
*purcahsed it an hour ago.
Th JBL speakers are awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ankeshdave (Jul 17, 2012)

I think every one have a crush on this one  in cluding me 



Rishi. said:


> Hey , after hell lot of bargaining at nehru palace , Delhi we purchased it at 56,900 with Headset,bag,4gb pendrive hp,screen protector ,mouse and cleaning kit.
> Its core I7 version with 900p display.
> *purcahsed it an hour ago.
> Th JBL speakers are awesome!!!!!!!!!



Congrats dude ...
Hoping to get mine soon  (As soon as i find the dealer)


----------



## terrafield (Jul 17, 2012)

I checked with Vijay Electronics in Chennai regarding NP550P. He told me that NP550P is in great demand. 4 laptops booked just for today

He is quoting 52k for i5 and 59k for i7

I'm forcing my friend to buy this notebook. I don't want him to miss this. But he is strictly looking for SSD notebooks 

Now I'm thinking to buy one for me but I already have a desktop


----------



## dan4u (Jul 17, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> Hey , after hell lot of bargaining at nehru palace , Delhi we purchased it at 56,900 with Headset,bag,4gb pendrive hp,screen protector ,mouse and cleaning kit.
> Its core I7 version with 900p display.
> *purcahsed it an hour ago.
> Th JBL speakers are awesome!!!!!!!!!



Congrats on the Purchase sweet deal, and yea JBL speakers rock!!!


----------



## guru_da_preet (Jul 17, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> Hey , after hell lot of bargaining at nehru palace , Delhi we purchased it at 56,900 with Headset,bag,4gb pendrive hp,screen protector ,mouse and cleaning kit.
> Its core I7 version with 900p display.
> *purcahsed it an hour ago.
> Th JBL speakers are awesome!!!!!!!!!



holy sh*t....congrats dude...


----------



## dan4u (Jul 17, 2012)

terrafield said:


> I checked with Vijay Electronics in Chennai regarding NP550P. He told me that NP550P is in great demand. 4 laptops booked just for today
> 
> He is quoting 52k for i5 and 59k for i7
> 
> ...



yea its in great demand for now, and I'm guessing the prices are gonna go up, I got mine for 50.5 k, look around a lil more, I'm sure you'll get it for much less than 52k in Chennai .


----------



## aarvi (Jul 17, 2012)

@dan4u i will get my sammy (i7) tomorrow @58k.....is the price ok????can i ask for additional accessories from them...iam from kerala....


----------



## dan4u (Jul 17, 2012)

aarvi said:


> @dan4u i will get my sammy (i7) tomorrow @58k.....is the price ok????can i ask for additional accessories from them...iam from kerala....



58k is fairly decent, where are you getting it from?


----------



## aarvi (Jul 17, 2012)

i'm from thiruvalla...


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 17, 2012)

*postimage.org/image/i0p3cw0gf/
WEI i7 variant---HDD is letting scores down
*postimage.org/image/fi3ec7eq7/
Temps after 1 Hr. of playing Just Cause 2 --Seems legit


----------



## cremator (Jul 17, 2012)

terrafield said:


> I checked with Vijay Electronics in Chennai regarding NP550P. He told me that NP550P is in great demand. 4 laptops booked just for today
> 
> He is quoting 52k for i5 and 59k for i7
> 
> ...



heyy man, i am also searching for it in chennai.. if you or your friend are going to buy, lets buy together.. maybe we can get better deal.. i also contacted vijay and he is not going below 59 ;(


----------



## har (Jul 17, 2012)

aarvi said:


> i'm from thiruvalla...



kerala !! 
You can get it for slightly less at 57k.


----------



## aarvi (Jul 17, 2012)

its not in stock here....so have to deliver it from cochin...there when called its 57.5k???


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 17, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> Hey , after hell lot of bargaining at nehru palace , Delhi we purchased it at 56,900 with Headset,bag,4gb pendrive hp,screen protector ,mouse and cleaning kit.
> Its core I7 version with 900p display.
> *purcahsed it an hour ago.
> Th JBL speakers are awesome!!!!!!!!!


Congrats man!!!!!!
JBL are really awesome
Proud owner of Sammy!!!


----------



## dan4u (Jul 17, 2012)

aarvi said:


> i'm from thiruvalla...



lol, I meant from which shop/dealer are you getting it from??


----------



## har (Jul 17, 2012)

aarvi said:


> its not in stock here....so have to deliver it from cochin...there when called its 57.5k???



Its a good enough price.


----------



## dan4u (Jul 17, 2012)

har said:


> Its a good enough price.





aarvi said:


> its not in stock here....so have to deliver it from cochin...there when called its 57.5k???



yep its a good price. go for it.

@har did you play Max Payne 3?? if yes at what settings?? and did you get any frequent drop in fps while gaming??


----------



## har (Jul 17, 2012)

dan4u said:


> yep its a good price. go for it.
> 
> @har did you play Max Payne 3?? if yes at what settings?? and did you get any frequent drop in fps while gaming??



No Max Payne 3 

Had some issues with asassins creed 2. But no such problems with Skyrim or Crysis 2.


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 17, 2012)

dan4u said:


> yep its a good price. go for it.
> 
> @har did you play Max Payne 3?? if yes at what settings?? and did you get any frequent drop in fps while gaming??




I played Max Payne 3 (high settings, 900p, 2X anti aliasing) in the afternoon for 1.5 hours straight. There wasn't a drop in fps even for one second. 

Temps after 1.5 hours.

GPU - 70 degrees.
CPU max - 78 degrees.

Make sure its properly ventilated and there is absolutely no issue with gaming on this beast.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 17, 2012)

Can anyone tell me the HDD temperatures at idle and under load?


----------



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Jul 17, 2012)

gunner_kanishk said:


> I played Max Payne 3 (high settings, 900p, 2X anti aliasing) in the afternoon for 1.5 hours straight. There wasn't a drop in fps even for one second.
> 
> Temps after 1.5 hours.
> 
> ...



Are those temps with the stock cooling system or an external cooler? :O


----------



## shaggy (Jul 17, 2012)

Having almost same issues with Max Payne 3 but not as frequently as @Dan4u.
NFS Run & FIFA running smooth without any issues.
I guess a cooler would solve this problem.
But which one to take?
Tied among evo - Cooler Master Notepal Infinite Evo Cooling Pad | Cooling Pad | Flipkart.com
U3 - Cooler Master NotePal U3 Cooling Pad | Cooling Pad | Flipkart.com
and u2 - Cooler Master Notepal U2 Cooling Pad | Cooling Pad | Flipkart.com

Actually fans can be adjusted in the latter two. Dunno where my lappy sucks in air though.
But Evo has a really sexy body.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 17, 2012)

U2!!
I already Ordered it!!!


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 17, 2012)

xOvErClOcKeRx said:


> Are those temps with the stock cooling system or an external cooler? :O



Stock mate. 

AC room, two books under the laptop to make sure air flow is proper. 

And the U2 seems to be the best cooler. I'm ordering it tonight.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks guys , although the purchase wasn't meant for me , it was meant for my Friend. But it was me who recommended and forced him to go over 50k and buy this Beast!
Had to do too much bargaining to bring it down from 59k to 56900rs. 
but anyways it was a deal breaker for a core I7 and 2GB DDR3 650M GPU. 

Even right now he is listening to the JBL , enjoying the music.  ahahaha


----------



## dan4u (Jul 17, 2012)

Guys I started max payne and left it in the main menu and waited, after a few minutes the fps dropped  to 8-10, no idea whats wrong..... and i used proper ventilation the temp was not even 80 c


----------



## daksh (Jul 17, 2012)

Ive ordered the U3 coz of 3 movable fans and speed control . U2 doesnt have speed control and as the price difference is not much and I had to buy it only once . 
And all of you owners please comment on whether samsung contacted you after registering for the extended warranty or not . Please .


----------



## shaggy (Jul 17, 2012)

daksh said:


> Ive ordered the U3 coz of 3 movable fans and speed control . U2 doesnt have speed control and as the price difference is not much and I had to buy it only once .
> And all of you owners please comment on whether samsung contacted you after registering for the extended warranty or not . Please .



No, they just sent me an auto-response email. That's all. No call yet.
BTW what about cooler master INFINITE EVO??


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 17, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Guys I started max payne and left it in the main menu and waited, after a few minutes the fps dropped  to 8-10, no idea whats wrong..... and i used proper ventilation the temp was not even 80 c



Are you playing the game on battery? That can be the only explanation. :\


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 17, 2012)

i m so sad just coming from checking 4 places and no one have this laptop  anywhere i live in gwalior i m just pissed i m lost dont know wht to do  they told me check dell and hp laptops


----------



## dan4u (Jul 17, 2012)

gunner_kanishk said:


> Are you playing the game on battery? That can be the only explanation. :\



nope its on AC....otherwise the lap seems fine, I tried both the driver versions still no luck


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 17, 2012)

guys give me a link for dell inspiron laptops thread  if anybody have i think no other way  flipkart dont have that too  is there in hp i can go with?


----------



## dan4u (Jul 17, 2012)

gunner_kanishk said:


> I played Max Payne 3 (high settings, 900p, 2X anti aliasing) in the afternoon for 1.5 hours straight. There wasn't a drop in fps even for one second.
> 
> Temps after 1.5 hours.
> 
> ...



I'm starting to wonder if the problem is because of the i5 proc..


----------



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Jul 17, 2012)

Planning to buy this laptop tomorrow from Computer Empire, Nehru Place @ around 56.5k (final price quoted by them)...And as my initial budget was 80k, I'd like to compensate for it by getting a SSD  

Any suggestions?

Also, will this be good enough: 

Samsung 128GB 2.5-inch SSD 830 Series


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 17, 2012)

@DAN 
Dafaq!!
i7-92C
gpu-80!!!


----------



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Jul 17, 2012)

or this: SSD drives | Corsair Force 3 120 GB SATA 3 SATA 6.0 SSD


----------



## daksh (Jul 17, 2012)

shaggy said:


> No, they just sent me an auto-response email. That's all. No call yet.
> BTW what about cooler master INFINITE EVO??



Infinte EVO sure looked very cool but it has a huge fan in the middle but owing to the side vent of our lappy I wanted one with movable fans so that I coulde place one in the side . Hence U3



dan4u said:


> nope its on AC....otherwise the lap seems fine, I tried both the driver versions still no luck



Dan try High performance on Battery or balance on AC power . Everything else is bad . And also as someone above suggested in advanced power settings limit CPU max to 99% that will significantly reduce heating .


----------



## dan4u (Jul 17, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> @DAN
> Dafaq!!
> i7-92C
> gpu-80!!!



what were you playing?? keep it on a book and leave space between the vent and the table.


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 17, 2012)

dan4u said:


> nope its on AC....otherwise the lap seems fine, I tried both the driver versions still no luck



Weird man. Try reinstalling the game?

I don't think the processor has anything to do with this, if anything temps should be higher on a quad core i7. :\


----------



## shaggy (Jul 17, 2012)

dan4u said:


> what were you playing?? keep it on a book and leave space between the vent and the table.



I did, but CPU temps were around 88* and GPU 70*...this is certainly a hot laptop!



daksh said:


> Infinte EVO sure looked very cool but it has a huge fan in the middle but owing to the side vent of our lappy I wanted one with movable fans so that I coulde place one in the side . Hence U3



sammy has a side 'exit' vent not an input one. The inputs are 2 below and 1 infront near the edge beside the led lights.
I think EVO will do fine


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 17, 2012)

dan4u said:


> what were you playing?? keep it on a book and leave space between the vent and the table.


well, I was playing Just Cause 2 on maximum settings Tried that in AC room but no luck!!!!!!


----------



## daksh (Jul 17, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> well, I was playing Just Cause 2 on maximum settings Tried that in AC room but no luck!!!!!!



I dont know try changing power settings and fan settings . And play for a longer duration , when i play max payne it starts pretty hot around 80 or so but it rises to only about 85 after an hour . And max 80 for GPU . I minimize it for 2 mins and temps decrease to about 70 for both .


----------



## iChaitanya (Jul 17, 2012)

ankeshdave said:


> I am willing to buy this by end of this month... (Ill be getting my salary by then )
> 
> Are dealers in pune givin a good deal. *DCC* in on JM Road have unusual extra prices.. Also they are not to cooperative..
> 
> Do you happen to know ne one giving a nice deal  ??


You srsly expecting reasonable pricing from DCC? LOL  

Call up BABA on Tilak Rd. They have it in stock. 

Guys, I'll be buying the i7 one in a week or so!


----------



## daksh (Jul 17, 2012)

I know this is a really lame question but I am new to laptop cooling and all ? Arent we supposed to cool that area as well from which heat and hot air is coming out ? 
Where should we place the fans( assume they are movable ) .


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jul 17, 2012)

xOvErClOcKeRx said:


> Planning to buy this laptop tomorrow from Computer Empire, Nehru Place @ around 56.5k (final price quoted by them)...And as my initial budget was 80k, I'd like to compensate for it by getting a SSD
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> ...





xOvErClOcKeRx said:


> or this: SSD drives | Corsair Force 3 120 GB SATA 3 SATA 6.0 SSD



Samsung 830 is the best one in the class. Also try to search on Intel 330 as it should cost less than corsair. Corsair and Intel 330 uses a inferior NAND which cost an user unnoticeable delays on uncompressed transfer. If you have budget go for Samsung or else try an 256GB instead. your call. Bigger SSD is more likely to be good when you have a budget over performance which you may barely notice...


----------



## ankeshdave (Jul 17, 2012)

iChaitanya said:


> You srsly expecting reasonable pricing from DCC? LOL
> 
> Call up BABA on Tilak Rd. They have it in stock.
> 
> Guys, I'll be buying the i7 one in a week or so!



hanks for the info... ill call them up tomorrow and ask them for details

If you know ne other places i can look....It would be really helpful

I am planning to buy this by the end of this month


----------



## dan4u (Jul 17, 2012)

gunner_kanishk said:


> Weird man. Try reinstalling the game?
> 
> I don't think the processor has anything to do with this, if anything temps should be higher on a quad core i7. :\



yea even I feel so, I did a little searching n found out that if the gpu overheats then there can be sudden drops in fps during gameplay. Gonna try playing nfs and mp3, and if there's constant drop in fps, will give my dealer a call


----------



## jerrinfrncs (Jul 18, 2012)

My cousin bought this laptop and it suffers from gpu throttling. On playing GTA 4 the gpu temperature(using MSI Afterburner) goes upto 83 and gpu clock goes to minimum and process repeats, causing frame rate drops every 20 minute or so. He will give it to Samsung Service center, hope it is resolved.
Does anyone else has this problem? the frame rate drops is very annoying.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 18, 2012)

guys give me a link for dell inspiron laptops thread  if anybody have i think no other way  flipkart dont have that too  is there in hp i can go with?


----------



## jerrinfrncs (Jul 18, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Guys I started max payne and left it in the main menu and waited, after a few minutes the fps dropped  to 8-10, no idea whats wrong..... and i used proper ventilation the temp was not even 80 c



Hi got the same problem while playing GTA 4 and here is the reason. The gpu temp goes upto 83 and then gpu speed is reduced to decrease the temperature(throttling). This cause the frame rate to drop.


----------



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Jul 18, 2012)

sanjoy.bose said:


> Samsung 830 is the best one in the class. Also try to search on Intel 330 as it should cost less than corsair. Corsair and Intel 330 uses a inferior NAND which cost an user unnoticeable delays on uncompressed transfer. If you have budget go for Samsung or else try an 256GB instead. your call. Bigger SSD is more likely to be good when you have a budget over performance which you may barely notice...



I'm lookin for a 240/256 gb ssd btw....and my budget's 15k MAX. Have shortlisted these ones: 
- corsAir force 3 240
- corsair force gt 240
- crucial m4 256

Your views?


----------



## dan4u (Jul 18, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> guys give me a link for dell inspiron laptops thread  if anybody have i think no other way  flipkart dont have that too  is there in hp i can go with?



actually flipkart does have the dell 15r se, check this link also, there is a thread in tdf discussing all about the new dell 15 R se, check this link...........15R SE i5 version is also available on flipkart....if you can't wait for Samsung then go for this...


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jul 18, 2012)

xOvErClOcKeRx said:


> I'm lookin for a 240/256 gb ssd btw....and my budget's 15k MAX. Have shortlisted these ones:
> - corsAir force 3 240
> - corsair force gt 240
> - crucial m4 256
> ...



Any option on Mushkin? otherwise, go for crucial. Force gt is after that and last is Force 3.

and try to keep a 50% space free on any SSD...


----------



## dan4u (Jul 18, 2012)

jerrinfrncs said:


> My cousin bought this laptop and it suffers from gpu throttling. On playing GTA 4 the gpu temperature(using MSI Afterburner) goes upto 83 and gpu clock goes to minimum and process repeats, causing frame rate drops every 20 minute or so. He will give it to Samsung Service center, hope it is resolved.
> Does anyone else has this problem? the frame rate drops is very annoying.


yea sounds familiar, and what do you mean by MSI afterburner?


jerrinfrncs said:


> Hi got the same problem while playing GTA 4 and here is the reason. The gpu temp goes upto 83 and then gpu speed is reduced to decrease the temperature(throttling). This cause the frame rate to drop.



yea facing the same problem, I wonder if the dealer will take it back or should I go to samsung service.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 18, 2012)

Is someone willing to put a decent detailed review on this ??
I was thinking to put several benchmarking,pictures and test results this weekend , but have never reviewed one before.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 18, 2012)

daksh said:


> I dont know try changing power settings and fan settings . And play for a longer duration , when i play max payne it starts pretty hot around 80 or so but it rises to only about 85 after an hour . And max 80 for GPU . I minimize it for 2 mins and temps decrease to about 70 for both .


Where to change that settings??


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 18, 2012)

FAn settings are generally in BIOS.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 18, 2012)

dan4u said:


> actually flipkart does have the dell 15r se, check this link also, there is a thread in tdf discussing all about the new dell 15 R se, check this link...........15R SE i5 version is also available on flipkart....if you can't wait for Samsung then go for this...



hey bro i can wait...but not sure..flipkart will have them or not anytime :/ the dealers said...check hp and dell and blah blah!! ://


----------



## dmplog (Jul 18, 2012)

gamer0704 said:


> Even i am from pune and want to buy this one.
> How about putting an order for 2 to get some additional discount?



Me too! I am interested in i5 version of the Samsung laptop. Do let me know if you have been in touch with any dealers in Pune and what are the quotes? I think, Data Care Corp, Baba Comp and House of Laptops are reliable dealers in Pune.


----------



## magnet (Jul 18, 2012)

Is this amodel a competition to lammy model?

Asus K55VM-SX086D / 3rd Generation Core i7 / 8 GB / 1 TB / Free DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook

I guess its the gfx where it suffers.


----------



## dmplog (Jul 18, 2012)

ankeshdave said:


> hanks for the info... ill call them up tomorrow and ask them for details
> 
> If you know ne other places i can look....It would be really helpful
> 
> I am planning to buy this by the end of this month



@ankeshdave and @iChaitanya - Please could you post the quotes given by BABA and DCC for i5/i7 laptop? There are few more members in Pune who are interested in buying this laptop. A bulk order of 3-4 laptops surely calls for a discount. I plan to buy this laptop this/next week. Thanks!


----------



## shaggy (Jul 18, 2012)

daksh said:


> I know this is a really lame question but I am new to laptop cooling and all ? Arent we supposed to cool that area as well from which heat and hot air is coming out ?
> Where should we place the fans( assume they are movable ) .



All a laptop cooler fan does is suck in air and supply it to the laptop's suction point, so that the laptop takes in more air to cool itself, and the air leaving the vent on the side is the air that has been already used up to cool the Gpu and the Cpu. So its absolutely useless to supply cool air to the vent as it does not take in air, it gives out instead.



dan4u said:


> yea sounds familiar, and what do you mean by MSI afterburner?
> 
> 
> yea facing the same problem, I wonder if the dealer will take it back or should I go to samsung service.



Should we (i7 owners) return it to samsung for throttling issues? Or should we just buy a cooler and be done with it?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 18, 2012)

shaggy said:


> All a laptop cooler fan does is suck in air and supply it to the laptop's suction point, so that the laptop takes in more air to cool itself, and the air leaving the vent on the side is the air that has been already used up to cool the Gpu and the Cpu. So its absolutely useless to supply cool air to the vent as it does not take in air, it gives out instead.
> 
> 
> 
> Should we (i7 owners) return it to samsung for throttling issues? Or should we just buy a cooler and be done with it?


the day when cpu crosses 95C, I will claim warranty!!!!


----------



## shaggy (Jul 18, 2012)

magnet said:


> Is this amodel a competition to lammy model?
> 
> Asus K55VM-SX086D / 3rd Generation Core i7 / 8 GB / 1 TB / Free DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook
> 
> I guess its the gfx where it suffers.



its not a competitor according to me, GFX is nowhere near



pratyush997 said:


> the day when cpu crosses 95C, I will claim warranty!!!!



It won't cross 95* if you get a cooler. I'm dead sure. The notepal U3 and Infinite Evo chop off almost 10* of heat or more.
The highest it reached yesterday in a non-ac room was 91* while playing Max Payne 3 for 3.5 hours with only 1 fps drop.


----------



## magnet (Jul 18, 2012)

I just checked on flipkart.they have updated the dell model ram to 8 giga and price around 56k now.Now does that also stand for competition now or the gfx still gets kicked?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 18, 2012)

shaggy said:


> its not a competitor according to me, GFX is nowhere near
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dafaq I just ordered Notepal u2 from flipkart!!!!
Should I cancel the order


----------



## ankeshdave (Jul 18, 2012)

I have read(in some forum[cant fing the link]) that IB Laptops have the same heat tubes for CPU & GPU.

If thats the case then CPU might also Heat up the Tubes (When it enters Turbo Mode) to cause the temprature rises. And IB CPU's are known to run at higher temps.

If the above Senario is true 

Then which one should I buy Ci5 or Ci7 one 

or its a totally a Laptop's Design fault


----------



## iChaitanya (Jul 18, 2012)

dmplog said:


> Me too! I am interested in i5 version of the Samsung laptop. Do let me know if you have been in touch with any dealers in Pune and what are the quotes? I think, Data Care Corp, Baba Comp and House of Laptops are reliable dealers in Pune.





dmplog said:


> @ankeshdave and @iChaitanya - Please could you post the quotes given by BABA and DCC for i5/i7 laptop? There are few more members in Pune who are interested in buying this laptop. A bulk order of 3-4 laptops surely calls for a discount. I plan to buy this laptop this/next week. Thanks!



Even I'm planning to buy it within a week. I'm heading out to visit some dealers right now. I'll report back the prices when I return home.


----------



## sakii (Jul 18, 2012)

Just Read review for *N56VZ-S4044V Notebook*

It has same GT650M and review telling FPS drop while gaming.

This Throttling will spoil gaming experience. 



Y dis kolaveri di


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm wondering why many of the new ivybridge models are facing throttling issues. it isn't just one company, samsung chronos, dell xps 15, asus n56, some acer machine and even new retina macbook.

may be intel provided the oems with wrong cooling requirements for ivybridge?


----------



## shaggy (Jul 18, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> dafaq I just ordered Notepal u2 from flipkart!!!!
> Should I cancel the order



Doesn't matter, but evo has better material


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 18, 2012)

Should we wait to buy the lappy for gt650m driver updates?
Or should we buy now before prices rise?


----------



## sakii (Jul 18, 2012)

Digital Fragger said:


> I'm wondering why many of the new ivybridge models are facing throttling issues. it isn't just one company, samsung chronos, dell xps 15, asus n56, some acer machine and even new retina macbook.
> 
> may be intel provided the oems with wrong cooling requirements for ivybridge?



may be due to beta driver....FPS drop while gaming is not new....but 550P diving to below 20 FPS evry 2 min is really irritating.


----------



## ankeshdave (Jul 18, 2012)

abhishekmaha said:


> Should we wait to buy the lappy for gt650m driver updates?
> Or should we buy now before prices rise?



Yup the same confusion here 

why dont Nvidia release the proper Drivers and let us out of our misery


----------



## gamer0704 (Jul 18, 2012)

iChaitanya said:


> Even I'm planning to buy it within a week. I'm heading out to visit some dealers right now. I'll report back the prices when I return home.





dmplog said:


> @ankeshdave and @iChaitanya - Please could you post the quotes given by BABA and DCC for i5/i7 laptop? There are few more members in Pune who are interested in buying this laptop. A bulk order of 3-4 laptops surely calls for a discount. I plan to buy this laptop this/next week. Thanks!



Taking the liberty to list users from pune interested in either i5 or i7 here:
ankeshdave
dmplog
sakii
iChaitanya
ultimategamer
gamer0704

Some are willing to buy over this weekend, and some a bit later.
But I think we can place order at single time with different pickup dates.

RON28 just messaged that the baba systems on tilak road is the one who has quoted the best amount.
48.5k for i5
55k for i7

PM me if anyone is interested in finalising for group deal in pune.
based on the numbers, will call baba.
would be great if someone, specially RON28 can help in bargaining further based on numbers as I am very bad at bargaining


----------



## dan4u (Jul 18, 2012)

shaggy said:


> Should we (i7 owners) return it to samsung for throttling issues? Or should we just buy a cooler and be done with it?


ok will get a cooler, and if the fps drop continues, then there's something wrong. throttling occurs because of overheating of the gpu right??

and what cooling pad are you using?? 




shaggy said:


> It won't cross 95* if you get a cooler. I'm dead sure. The notepal U3 and Infinite Evo chop off almost 10* of heat or more.
> The highest it reached yesterday in a non-ac room was 91* while playing Max Payne 3 for 3.5 hours with only 1 fps drop.



ok what settings did you play at?? was fxaa, mxaa,tessellation,anti-aliasing on?? and also what resolution??


----------



## sakii (Jul 18, 2012)

gamer0704 said:


> Taking the liberty to list users from pune interested in either i5 or i7 here:
> ankeshdave
> dmplog
> sakii
> ...




* Agreed*
Check ur mobile.  U hv a msg.



dan4u said:


> ok will get a cooler, and if the fps drop continues, then there's something wrong. throttling occurs because of overheating of the gpu right??
> 
> and what cooling pad are you using??
> 
> ...



Dan4U >>  Have u tried modded inf. frm notebookreiew.com thread of CAKEFISH . They are working on it from quite some days.


----------



## dan4u (Jul 18, 2012)

sakii said:


> * Agreed*
> 
> Dan4U >>  Have u tried modded inf. frm notebookreiew.com thread of CAKEFISH . They are working on it from quite some days.



 yea I actually saw that thread, its the same model as in India but with 1366x768 resolution.


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 18, 2012)

Haven't faced a single throttling issue yet. 

Must have gamed for 10 hours plus by now. (Max Payne 3, FIFA 12, Street Fighter, Mass Effect 3).


----------



## sakii (Jul 18, 2012)

dan4u said:


> yea I actually saw that thread, its the same model as in India but with 1366x768 resolution.



Saw ur post there  Ryt nw digging up tht thread frm post # 1.



gunner_kanishk said:


> Haven't faced a single throttling issue yet.
> 
> Must have gamed for 10 hours plus by now. (Max Payne 3, FIFA 12, Street Fighter, Mass Effect 3).



Now thts de HOPE. U both hav sm config. isn't and Kanishk is not facing issue. @ Kanishk r u using cooling pad and any specific setting ??


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 18, 2012)

sakii said:


> Saw ur post there  Ryt nw digging up tht thread frm post # 1.
> 
> 
> 
> Now thts de HOPE. U both hav sm config. isn't and Kanishk is not facing issue. @ Kanishk r u using cooling pad and any specific setting ??



I've ordered the U3 from flipkart. But I just use it in an AC room, with a book under the laptop. 

All stock settings. Using the 304.79 beta driver from Nvidia.


----------



## daksh (Jul 18, 2012)

Guys neither have I experienced any fps drop in 3 max Payne sittings all above 1-1.5 hours . Temp CPU reaches max 90 and gpu around 87 but I use a trick to lower it. Minimize the game for 2 mins and see the drop . Then play again . This is only till my cooling pad comes . Otherwise no fps drops . 

And for fan speed fn+f11. Power management comes by licking on the battery icon in the task bar .


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 18, 2012)

gunner_kanishk and daksh have the i7 model while dan4u has the i5 model...


----------



## ankeshdave (Jul 18, 2012)

abhishekmaha said:


> gunner_kanishk and daksh have the i7 model while dan4u has the i5 model...



So its the i5 Models that are facing the problems 

I am planning to buy one


----------



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Jul 18, 2012)

abhishekmaha said:


> gunner_kanishk and daksh have the i7 model while dan4u has the i5 model...



Concluding that the i5 throttles with a 90W psu, however the i7 variant doesn't LOL


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 18, 2012)

Batman AC fraps report.


2012-07-18 13:30:12 - BatmanAC
Frames: 11357 - Time: 204533ms - Avg: 55.526 - Min: 24 - Max: 63

Only played for 20 minutes. Temps after playing were :

CPU max - 73.
GPU - 61.

You sure all your AC's work properly guys?


----------



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Jul 18, 2012)

gunner_kanishk said:


> Batman AC fraps report.
> 
> 
> 2012-07-18 13:30:12 - BatmanAC
> ...



DAYUM! Will get my lappy from the exact store u got it from! 
The temps are way too cool.

PM me the name of the store @ Nehru Place


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 18, 2012)

xOvErClOcKeRx said:


> DAYUM! Will get my lappy from the exact store u got it from!
> The temps are way too cool.
> 
> PM me the name of the store @ Nehru Place



I didn't go to Nehru Place. Got it from Sri Chand Computers in District Center, Janak Puri. Much closer to my home.


----------



## dan4u (Jul 18, 2012)

ankeshdave said:


> So its the i5 Models that are facing the problems
> 
> I am planning to buy one


it can be a problem with my AC adapter or maybe I just need to get a cooling pad.



xOvErClOcKeRx said:


> Concluding that the i5 throttles with a 90W psu, however the i7 variant doesn't LOL


+1



gunner_kanishk said:


> Batman AC fraps report.
> 
> 
> 2012-07-18 13:30:12 - BatmanAC
> ...


that's decent temp rates, I'll try finding a Cooler master U3 locally, and also I played nfs on battery ( by mistake), with AC adapter off, didn't seem to lag.

now wondering if its a problem with the AC Adapter


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jul 18, 2012)

dan4u said:


> I played nfs on battery ( by mistake), with AC adapter off, didn't seem to lag.
> 
> now wondering if its a problem with the AC Adapter


You should see previous posts before wondering on issues by posting on the threads. When u play in battery, the cpu performance is set below to max while playing on AC, it is on max by default on Win 7 [see it by go to advance power option on Win 7]. since the throttles are all for turbo boost on cpu and thus getting the GPU hot by the connecting rod(metal), lowering the cpu performance will solve your issue for now and later you can get some good advice from others...

So, in brief once follow the procedure I mentioned in previous post in this thread and then post the result here, do only if you understand what I meant...


----------



## dan4u (Jul 18, 2012)

sanjoy.bose said:


> You should see previous posts before wondering on issues by posting on the threads. When u play in battery, the cpu performance is set below to max while playing on AC, it is on max by default on Win 7 [see it by go to advance power option on Win 7]. since the throttles are all for turbo boost on cpu and thus getting the GPU hot by the connecting rod(metal), lowering the cpu performance will solve your issue for now and later you can get some good advice from others...
> 
> So, in brief once follow the procedure I mentioned in previous post in this thread and then post the result here, do only if you understand what I meant...


so setting cpu performance to 99% will solve it?? I dunno, I'll see if it works.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 18, 2012)

dan4u said:


> it can be a problem with my AC adapter or maybe I just need to get a cooling pad.
> 
> 
> +1
> ...



com'on guyzzx whixch is better?? U2 or U3


----------



## daksh (Jul 18, 2012)

Obviously U3 .  It has one more fan with speed control .


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 18, 2012)

^^So should I cancel my U2 order and get U3


----------



## daksh (Jul 18, 2012)

Thats what Kanishk did . And I have also ordered the U3 only .


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 18, 2012)

U3 is way to Big for a 15 Incher!!!
It supports upto 17'
So Can't fit in a Bag of 16"


----------



## ankeshdave (Jul 18, 2012)

iChaitanya said:


> Even I'm planning to buy it within a week. I'm heading out to visit some dealers right now. I'll report back the prices when I return home.



Hey, did you get time to go out to get quotes from dealers 
or gamer0704 quote is still the best one


----------



## iChaitanya (Jul 18, 2012)

gamer0704 said:


> Taking the liberty to list users from pune interested in either i5 or i7 here:
> ankeshdave
> dmplog
> sakii
> ...



I just visited BABA. He quoted me 48k for the i5 and 58k  for the i7. Smaung bag is free. No accessories.

2% extra for credit card transactions and HDFC CC EMI available (check pic for extra charges).

Pics: Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN - Imgur

*i.imgur.com/Jb7fEs.jpg *i.imgur.com/39Fv8s.jpg *i.imgur.com/2Kdwfs.jpg *i.imgur.com/2RA30s.jpg  *i.imgur.com/rzokSs.jpg *i.imgur.com/pihuKs.jpg *i.imgur.com/JxUnss.jpg

I'm in. When are you all planning to buy this beast? If we're gonna buy 6+ pieces, then we ought to get more discount. Guys, decide and PM me.


----------



## shaggy (Jul 18, 2012)

dan4u said:


> ok will get a cooler, and if the fps drop continues, then there's something wrong. throttling occurs because of overheating of the gpu right??
> 
> and what cooling pad are you using??



I'm not using any cooler. I place the laptop on the samsung cardboard box it came in with its left edge(where the vent is) hanging out a bit.
Throttling happened 2 times with me, its because of overheating, don't worry.



pratyush997 said:


> U3 is way to Big for a 15 Incher!!!
> It supports upto 17'
> So Can't fit in a Bag of 16"



U2,u3,and evo are more or less of same dimensions, all of them support upto 17 inches. u2 is comparatively smaller.
Thats a very good point you mentioned, think I'll order u2 then.


----------



## sakii (Jul 18, 2012)

iChaitanya said:


> I just visited BABA. He quoted me 48k for the i5 and 58k  for the i7. Smaung bag is free. No accessories.
> 
> 2% extra for credit card transactions and HDFC CC EMI available (check pic for extra charges).
> 
> ...



Awl credit goes to RON intially fo finding this shop out.

I was ALWAYS IN for pool buying  Me and Gamer wants to get it by this week end. ( I think gamer wont mind ...speaking me on his behalf ryt nw  )  so...guys lets get on...and do it pretty fast. I can not wait.

*and plz do sm extra intelligence on service of BABA comp. There cn be a catch to out of box pricing  god knws why he is quoting low. But yup...I'm loving it. *

_*PS: iChaitanya >>> PM'd you. *_


----------



## daksh (Jul 18, 2012)

shaggy said:


> I'm not using any cooler. I place the laptop on the samsung cardboard box it came in with its left edge(where the vent is) hanging out a bit.
> Throttling happened 2 times with me, its because of overheating, don't worry.
> 
> 
> ...



Evem U2 wont fit , its also for upto 17 inchers


----------



## sakii (Jul 18, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> U3 is way to Big for a 15 Incher!!!
> It supports upto 17'
> So Can't fit in a Bag of 16"



_Dude ...get a 17" lappy bag thn _


----------



## iChaitanya (Jul 18, 2012)

sakii said:


> *and plz do sm extra intelligence on service of BABA comp. There cn be a catch to out of box pricing  god knws why he is quoting low. But yup...I'm loving it. *



I don't think there's any catch. I checked out a sealed/box packed i7 in the morning. Looked fine to me.


----------



## sakii (Jul 18, 2012)

iChaitanya said:


> I don't think there's any catch. I checked out a sealed/box packed i7 in the morning. Looked fine to me.



Sakii Likes it.

Awesome than.


----------



## shaggy (Jul 18, 2012)

daksh said:


> Evem U2 wont fit , its also for upto 17 inchers



U2 will fit, I measured it


----------



## aarvi (Jul 18, 2012)

wooohoooo!!!!!!!!!
got ma lappy i7 one..........its just AWESOME........the looks are very good when you see it in person........
JBL ROCKZZZZZ.......N...the SCREEN is also good.....not just resolution it is pretty much brilliant than any other laptop screen(except ips)......


----------



## Funny (Jul 18, 2012)

Hm.. can anyone suggest me what factory-installed softwares can be removed. I want it simple. All bloatwares should be removed


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 18, 2012)

^^^Congrats!!!!
So how many Sammy owners are there over TDF


----------



## sakii (Jul 18, 2012)

aarvi said:


> wooohoooo!!!!!!!!!
> got ma lappy i7 one..........its just AWESOME........the looks are very good when you see it in person........
> JBL ROCKZZZZZ.......N...the SCREEN is also good.....not just resolution it is pretty much brilliant than any other laptop screen(except ips)......



Congratzz.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 18, 2012)

daksh said:


> Evem U2 wont fit , its also for upto 17 inchers


com'on man!!!
check this out!---Cooler Master Notepal U2 Cooling Pad (Black) Review by Nitin | Flipkart.com


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 18, 2012)

Temps after 45 minute SF X Tekken.

CPU max - 84. (Switched off the AC for the last 10 minutes, that's probably why it crossed 80).

GPU - 67. 

*i.imgur.com/jDNIZ.jpg


Never thought playing these arcade games could be so much fun.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 18, 2012)

^^whats ur room temp??


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 18, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^whats ur room temp??



Standard Delhi temps. :\

35+ in the afternoon. Around 30 at night.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 18, 2012)

Dafaq^^^my sammy runs hotter than urs...
i7-93C
gpu-89C in AC ROOM w/ minimum i.e 16C 
while playing jc2
should I contact samsung???


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 18, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Dafaq^^^my sammy runs hotter than urs...
> i7-93C
> gpu-89C in AC ROOM w/ minimum i.e 16C
> while playing jc2
> should I contact samsung???



GPU at 89? :\

Do you keep something under the laptop while playing to make sure there is adequate ventilation? Is it on battery (high performance) and is the fan at turbo mode?


----------



## ankeshdave (Jul 18, 2012)

Guys, all those have *Ci5 versions* need a little help here 

will  throttling or high temperatures be a repetitive problem under the following conditions


Using it on a table, Non AC room (No laptop cooler) using Beta drivers (3rd July release) for 1.5+hrs

Using it for video conversions (DVD to .MKV)
Playing Games at Average resolution (lower than 1600 * 900))
Playing games some games like MP3 at higer resolution settings

Using it on a bed, Non AC room (With laptop cooler) using Beta drivers (3rd July release) for 1.5+hrs

Using it for video conversions (DVD to .MKV)
Playing Games at Average resolution (lower than 1600 * 900))
Playing games some games like MP3 at higer resolution settings


Many of us are planning to buy this so if some one can confirm these it would be really helpful for us.


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 18, 2012)

ankeshdave said:


> Guys, all those have *Ci5 versions* need a little help here
> 
> will  throttling or high temperatures be a repetitive problem under the following conditions
> 
> ...



It just doesn't make sense that it is a processor related problem. 

If that was the case the i7 would have faced more problems.


----------



## ankeshdave (Jul 18, 2012)

gunner_kanishk said:


> It just doesn't make sense that it is a processor related problem.
> 
> If that was the case the i7 would have faced more problems.



I exclusivle mentioned Ci5 just because some post say that Ci7 are not facing major problems. And there are few comments form people having Ci5 regarding throttling. Some comments say  heating/Throttling issues of Ci5 while playing games so i just asked for some confirmation.


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 18, 2012)

That's true...I started considering spending a little more to buy an i7 since the i5 is showing so much problems...i7 users played the same games with no problems...until the throttling issue is resolved, i will not be able to decide...


----------



## dan4u (Jul 18, 2012)

Ok I got the Cooler Master NotePal X2, now lets see if that makes a difference.


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 18, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Ok I got the Cooler Master NotePal X2, now lets see if that makes a difference.



At that price, the U2 would have been a much better buy.


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 18, 2012)

I wonder where is rider now when he was flaming me and accusing me of trolling few weeks ago when i warned all the future buyers of exactly this problem just when this thread started.

Its a shame that Samsung have managed to screw up the cooling after creating such a stellar laptop in this price range. I don't think people would have minded couple of thousand bucks for a better cooling.


----------



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Jul 18, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> I wonder where is rider now when he was flaming me and accusing me of trolling few weeks ago when i warned all the future buyers of exactly this problem just when this thread started.
> 
> Its a shame that Samsung have managed to screw up the cooling after creating such a stellar laptop in this price range. I don't think people would have minded couple of thousand bucks for a better cooling.



Exactly.


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 18, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> I wonder where is rider now when he was flaming me and accusing me of trolling few weeks ago when i warned all the future buyers of exactly this problem just when this thread started.
> 
> Its a shame that Samsung have managed to screw up the cooling after creating such a stellar laptop in this price range. I don't think people would have minded couple of thousand bucks for a better cooling.



We don't know anything substantial yet. There are people using it who aren't facing any issues whatsoever too.

*You can't expect to play a game like Max Payne 3 (which is currently the most intense PC game IMO) on 900p and high/ultra settings at a great frame rate, on a non-gaming laptop, without a cooling pad, and not experience overheating. The new dv-6 and the RMBP, as well as the entire ASUS gaming range, and the XPS range from Dell, all have had much worse overheating issues. *

I still haven't had a single throttling issue in over 10-12 hours of gameplay.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 18, 2012)

I think I should Claim warranty due to overheating purpose !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Anybody else??


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 18, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> I think I should Claim warranty due to overheating purpose !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Anybody else??



Order a good cooling pad, don't panic. The warranty isn't for two months. Its for two years.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 18, 2012)

sakii said:


> may be due to beta driver....FPS drop while gaming is not new....but 550P diving to below 20 FPS evry 2 min is really irritating.



the problem isn't just with laptops with kepler graphics.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 18, 2012)

gunner_kanishk said:


> Order a good cooling pad, don't panic. The warranty isn't for two months. Its for two years.


Well I already ordered U2!!!! <<is it ok to bring down temps of this beast???

@all How can I speed up Fans to cool down Lappy and where are the settings to limit cpu to 99%??????????


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 18, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Well I already ordered U2!!!! <<is it ok to bring down temps of this beast???



U3 price came down by a hundred bucks from yesterday. So I cancelled it and ordered U3. 

U2 should be okay though.


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jul 18, 2012)

Digital Fragger said:


> the problem isn't just with laptops with kepler graphics.


+1 
and in Ivy bridge lap built also... 
don't panic as things will get solved surely, otherwise, all the laptops will be taken back, don't worry and neither your dealer nor the service center will do anything now...


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 18, 2012)

sanjoy.bose said:


> For a 15.6 inchers, I suggest to not go with the U3 as it is much bigger and supports 17~19 Inchers. You can go for U2 which is sufficient for 15 Inchers.
> The actual price from any good dealer for U3 is 1750+4%VAT, you can see on local shops. U2 will come as 1500~1550+4% VAT.
> 
> Cooler Master U series is a good enough cooling pad but no height adjustment (which I think is not necessary), the fans are also good and silent with speed control (3 in U3 and 2 in U2), if you want I can post the U3 detailed images tonight bcauz I owe one...


Please post Some piczzz soon!!!


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jul 18, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Please post Some piczzz soon!!!


Already posted on later posts... please practice seeing post before query for the same...


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 18, 2012)

sanjoy.bose said:


> Already posted on later posts... please practice seeing post before query for the same...



Well I'll only be using the cooling pad on the table/desk. As long as portability isn't an issue, the U3 shouldn't be a problem right?


----------



## aarvi (Jul 18, 2012)

hey guys......
played nfs run for 30min......everything on ultra.....
cpu temp=81
gpu=72
high??????????


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 18, 2012)

nope!
mine
i7-93
gpu-88


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 18, 2012)

aarvi said:


> hey guys......
> played nfs run for 30min......everything on ultra.....
> cpu temp=81
> gpu=72
> high??????????



Those are perfectly allright. 

1. AC/Non AC room? 
2. What power settings etc?
3. Did you keep something under the laptop?
4. i5/i7?



pratyush997 said:


> nope!
> mine
> i7-93
> gpu-88



Maybe high ambient temperatures in Rajasthan are your problem?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 18, 2012)

sanjoy.bose said:


> Already posted on later posts... please practice seeing post before query for the same...


where??
I can't find?


----------



## daksh (Jul 18, 2012)

Temperatures touching 90s will not be the problem as when used with a cooling pad they will be much lesser . Dont worry until your throttles . If its working fine with temps in 80s then just relax and buy a pad and chill . Warranty is for 2 years and if heating is there even after a cooler then claim it .


----------



## RON28 (Jul 18, 2012)

sakii said:


> Awl credit goes to RON intially fo finding this shop out.
> 
> I was ALWAYS IN for pool buying  Me and Gamer wants to get it by this week end. ( I think gamer wont mind ...speaking me on his behalf ryt nw  )  so...guys lets get on...and do it pretty fast. I can not wait.
> 
> ...



thanks  i think you can even get it for 47k easily...because you are buying it in cash with some more members


----------



## gamer0704 (Jul 18, 2012)

RON28 said:


> thanks  i think you can even get it for 47k easily...because you are buying it in cash with some more members



that would be the sweetest deal


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 18, 2012)

Isn't it true that IVY Bridges are supposed to generate more heat compared to Sandy Bridges , since they are having smaller die size.
I heard that boosting the clock speed is more difficult in Ivy bridge due to temperature issues.


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jul 18, 2012)

gunner_kanishk said:


> Well I'll only be using the cooling pad on the table/desk. As long as portability isn't an issue, the U3 shouldn't be a problem right?



Then it's the best. The extra fan is really helpful and the elastic gurter doesn't work with 15 inchers. But to travel with, a big no.


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 18, 2012)

sanjoy.bose said:


> Then it's the best. The extra fan is really helpful and the elastic gurter doesn't work with 15 inchers. But to travel with, a big no.



Cool thanks.


----------



## aarvi (Jul 18, 2012)

gunner_kanishk said:


> Those are perfectly allright.
> 
> 1. AC/Non AC room?
> 2. What power settings etc?
> ...




1:non ac 
2:normal mode..(not sure)
3:four small books at each corner
4:i7


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jul 18, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> where??
> I can't find?


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-n...ies-5-550p-laptops-thread-20.html#post1702584

I had searched again and found it, could you please take a extra bit of care to find... 

Moreover, it was quoting on your own post...


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 18, 2012)

^^yeah.....

!!!!!!!i7-95С
Gpu-88c in ac room!!!!
what should I do now ????



aarvi said:


> 1:non ac
> 2:normal mode..(not sure)
> 3:four small books at each corner
> 4:i7


where do u live ????room temps?


----------



## ankeshdave (Jul 19, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Ok I got the Cooler Master NotePal X2, now lets see if that makes a difference.



What about the temps after using the cooling system???
I hope they are normal


----------



## daksh (Jul 19, 2012)

For all of you buyers and potential buyers, steam super sale is going on till 23rd. Get the games on amazing discounts before that  La Noire for as low ar 2.5$ . Thats cheaper than a pirated 3 DVD game . Please support Devs and stop giving money to criminals .


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 19, 2012)

*s10.postimage.org/ok4tbae8n/Temps.png
Today limit crossed !!!!!!!!!!!
will contact sammy


----------



## Jripper (Jul 19, 2012)

^ Holy mother of pearl! yes ask them to replace this -_- 96 degrees on a new laptop is too much


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 19, 2012)

^^Yeah!! May be I got a Defective one!!!

PS- but how to Claim the goddamn warranty????


----------



## cremator (Jul 19, 2012)

No point in stating the Obvious but these cooling problems are a real downer ! having a cooling system forced on you for normal usage is not cool ( pardon the wordplay). Do any of you guys now feel that you woudnt have bought this laptop if you'd known about the cooling issues before hand?


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 19, 2012)

cremator said:


> No point in stating the Obvious but these cooling problems are a real downer ! having a cooling system forced on you for normal usage is not cool ( pardon the wordplay). Do any of you guys now feel that you woudnt have bought this laptop if you'd known about the cooling issues before hand?



Oh dear lord. 

You think these issues are arising while normal usage? 

You think playing the most intense PC game as of now, at high settings, at 900p, at more than 45 fps is *normal usage?*

Noobs.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 19, 2012)

How can I claim warranty??


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 19, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> How can I claim warranty??



Do we look like Samsung customer care representatives to you?  

On a serious note, what are the ambient temperatures in Jaipur?


----------



## sakii (Jul 19, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> How can I claim warranty??



wHY DON'T U CALL THEIR CUSTOMER CARE NO.

Guys.... AFAIK this throttling is happening during intense gaming.....!!!

Can anyone check fr us(potential buyers of this weekend) TEMP stats fr non-gmaing usage (surfing, HD movies, music etc etc) for prolonged hours (3hrs+). It will be a grt help


----------



## cremator (Jul 19, 2012)

gunner_kanishk said:


> Oh dear lord.
> 
> You think these issues are arising while normal usage?
> 
> ...




Unlike you im no expert on this subject..  is it that the other models eg. inspiron 15 se also faces said heating issues under the gameplay settings you mentioned?


----------



## daksh (Jul 19, 2012)

Normal usage of over 10 hours a day including atleast 2 hours of fifa , surfing and one HD movie . CPU wont reach even 60-65 while usage and GPU 50 . While fifa they rise to about 70 . 

And for the haters , you cant have an IVB with gt650m without it getting heated . Even a 2500$ Macbookpro heats more . New DV6\Asus n56 etc all heat up.



cremator said:


> Unlike you im no expert on this subject..  is it that the other models eg. inspiron 15 se also faces said heating issues under the gameplay settings you mentioned?



The inspiron doesnt have 900p display .Inspiron cant play max payne on high , and its CPU also gets hot . Get your facts right . And moreover it faces BSODs coz of the driver of its GPU.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 19, 2012)

gunner_kanishk said:


> Do we look like Samsung customer care representatives to you?
> 
> On a serious note, what are the ambient temperatures in Jaipur?


37-40C...........Lappy runs 56-59C on no load!!!!


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 19, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> 37-40C...........Lappy runs 56-59C on no load!!!!



Mine on no load is around 50. 

Its prolly because of high temperatures in your area. Play games with an AC on and get a cooling pad.


----------



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Jul 19, 2012)

gunner_kanishk said:


> Mine on no load is around 50.
> 
> Its prolly because of high temperatures in your area. Play games with an AC on and get a cooling pad.



Mind sharing some temps w/ the u3 anytime soon?


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 19, 2012)

xOvErClOcKeRx said:


> Mind sharing some temps w/ the u3 anytime soon?



I'll get mine on 27th according to flipkart. 

Daksh should get his by today. We're all waiting for the results.


----------



## dan4u (Jul 19, 2012)

ok guys, I played NFS-Hot pursuit for an hour yesterday, the fraps reading I got is    Frames: 278 - Time: 5257ms - Avg: 52.882 - Min: 59 - Max: 61 

the fps dropped to 19fps on two occasions but it came back up in a few seconds, to sum it up nfs was smooth. The Max temp reading for cpu was 87c and for gpu 90c. 


Now coming to max payne, played for nearly 2 hrs, it was smooth for about 30-35mins then the frame drops started again, in GPU-Z I had clicked on the log to file, from the log file what I understood is that every time the gpu temp reaches 89-90 it clocks down itself i.e from 950.2 to 465 and then when temp goes down it goes back up to 950.2......I'll have to try out a few more games to make sure its not a gpu overheat problem.


----------



## ankeshdave (Jul 19, 2012)

dan4u said:


> ok guys, I played NFS-Hot pursuit for an hour yesterday, the fraps reading I got is    Frames: 278 - Time: 5257ms - Avg: 52.882 - Min: 59 - Max: 61
> 
> the fps dropped to 19fps on two occasions but it came back up in a few seconds, to sum it up nfs was smooth. The Max temp reading for cpu was 87c and for gpu 90c.
> 
> ...



These numbers are when you were using Maxed out settings on Max Pyne 3 and using the cooling Pad right ???


----------



## dan4u (Jul 19, 2012)

ankeshdave said:


> These numbers are when you were using Maxed out settings on Max Pyne 3 and using the cooling Pad right ???



yep on High settings( not very High), the cooling pad reduced the temp by about 2-3 degrees, and its not reasonable to expect to play max payne3 in all high settings, its one of the most demanding games out there, and that too at 900p. I'll try out a few other demanding and less demanding games  like crysis and hawx 2, will post results then.


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 19, 2012)

Is this because you did a clean install of Windows 7?


----------



## demolisher48 (Jul 19, 2012)

the throttling might be because of adapter or the bios..... & you can also use a program called throttlestop. also try to set your lappy to performance mode maybe
 & is everybody with core i5 having this problem as i am also buying this


----------



## sakii (Jul 19, 2012)

abhishekmaha said:


> Is this because you did a clean install of Windows 7?



^^ Tell me wht this throttling problem has to do with Clean windows copy.....Its overheating of hardware or improper ventilation system issue AFAIK.



dan4u said:


> yep on High settings( not very High), the cooling pad reduced the temp by about 2-3 degrees, and its not reasonable to expect to play max payne3 in all high settings, its one of the most demanding games out there, and that too at 900p. I'll try out a few other demanding and less demanding games  like crysis and hawx 2, will post results then.






dan4u said:


> ok guys, I played NFS-Hot pursuit for an hour yesterday, the fraps reading I got is    Frames: 278 - Time: 5257ms - Avg: 52.882 - Min: 59 - Max: 61
> 
> the fps dropped to 19fps on two occasions but it came back up in a few seconds, to sum it up nfs was smooth. The Max temp reading for cpu was 87c and for gpu 90c.



90C isnt mindboggling....!!!

Bro....u played 1-2 yr old game and facing this issue...on GT650M (which we r purchasing to be able to run current games without hiccup nd even upcoming games.... Isn'nt it heart breaking thing.




> Now coming to max payne, played for nearly 2 hrs, it was smooth for about 30-35mins then the frame drops started again, in GPU-Z I had clicked on the log to file, from the log file what I understood is that every time the gpu temp reaches 89-90 it clocks down itself i.e from 950.2 to 465 and then when temp goes down it goes back up to 950.2......I'll have to try out a few more games to make sure its not a gpu overheat problem.



YUP....plz do it soon. 
I hv tried to search for this issue...and finding were like....it was reported sammy laptop r facing this issue in diff. countries too *CHECK THIS THREAD*. 1 guy got his motherboard replaced.
Not only samsung but GT650M users are facing throttling issue.



demolisher48 said:


> the throttling might be because of adapter or the bios..... & you can also use a program called throttlestop. also try to set your lappy to performance mode maybe
> & is everybody with core i5 having this problem as i am also buying this



THROTTLESTOP is not giving desired result .... some users in different forum used but no satisfying result.


----------



## demolisher48 (Jul 19, 2012)

if it is some hardware problem then it's a big letdown.
you can also try running on battery?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 19, 2012)

WTF? so is this issues w/ nearly every owner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Calling Samsung CC right now!!!


----------



## demolisher48 (Jul 19, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> WTF? so is this issues w/ nearly every owner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Calling Samsung CC right now!!!



 not just by samsung but many laptops with powerful gpu face this problem..


----------



## dan4u (Jul 19, 2012)

abhishekmaha said:


> Is this because you did a clean install of Windows 7?



nope, I don't think that can be the issue, I installed all the drivers and also installed the beta driver for the 650M, I thought it might be because of the beta driver, so uninstalled it and installed the stock driver again.


----------



## demolisher48 (Jul 19, 2012)

dan4u said:


> nope, I don't think that can be the issue, I installed all the drivers and also installed the beta driver for the 650M, I thought it might be because of the beta driver, so uninstalled it and installed the stock driver again.



so cooling pad dont work
?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 19, 2012)

demolisher48 said:


> not just by samsung but many laptops with powerful gpu face this problem..



Dafaq When I bought HP pavilion Tx 1000----It died due to Overheating,Worst ventilation and gpu problem manufactured by nVidia!!!!Even macbooks were affected !!!
nVidia refunded 2000$ to anyone who had the problem...So called nVidia settlement!
and in this case too!!
Maybe poor ventilation and Who will be responsible for this overheating???


----------



## demolisher48 (Jul 19, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Dafaq When I bought HP pavilion Tx 1000----It died due to Overheating,Worst ventilation and gpu problem manufactured by nVidia!!!!Even macbooks were affected !!!
> nVidia refunded 2000$ to anyone who had the problem...So called nVidia settlement!
> and in this case too!!
> Maybe poor ventilation and Who will be responsible for this overheating???



maybe later drivers may solve the issue
lets see if i will have this problem too


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jul 19, 2012)

The issue is on the samsung is a combination of cpu and gpu placing structure problem and also added for turboboost that is causing the problem. I minimized one i5 this model yesterday by applying the power settings but it is just minimized not fixed. The VGA driver can't recognize GT650M as a 'GT650M' and thus not applying the right power management.

I suggest all 'to be owners' to wait a bit till it is not get solved. Kind of built and proper driver problem i think. For all owners as of now, It will get fixed by couple of weeks, don't panic please, it will not solve any problem...


----------



## ankeshdave (Jul 19, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Dafaq When I bought HP pavilion Tx 1000----It died due to Overheating,Worst ventilation and gpu problem manufactured by nVidia!!!!Even macbooks were affected !!!
> nVidia refunded 2000$ to anyone who had the problem...So called nVidia settlement!
> and in this case too!!
> Maybe poor ventilation and Who will be responsible for this overheating???



I hardly think they will refund that in india ... max to max a replacement but that too will not solve the problem 



sakii said:


> ^^ Tell me wht this throttling problem has to do with Clean windows copy.....Its overheating of hardware or improper ventilation system issue AFAIK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup i read that other thread i thing most of them are facing this problem one of them even got a replacement from samsung (relaced the MoBo). The issue is even with 1-2 year old games (though playing time is longer).

I found the link for Samsung Np550p5c-S01INon samsung website there is Bios (March release) drivers (12th july release) visible 

Did samsung made a *Boo-Boo *with this ???

Feeling skeptical about the this now


----------



## demolisher48 (Jul 19, 2012)

are you too facing throttling issues?
and for how long is the fps drop?
Feeling skeptical about the this now[/QUOTE]


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jul 19, 2012)

ankeshdave said:


> I found the link for Samsung Np550p5c-S01INon samsung website there are no bios or drivers visible only Manul and trouble shooting guide
> 
> Did samsung made a *Boo-Boo *with this ???
> 
> Feeling skeptical about the this now


 click on the 2nd link left hand on the page.


----------



## sakii (Jul 19, 2012)

sanjoy.bose said:


> The issue is on the samsung is a combination of cpu and gpu placing structure problem and also added for turboboost that is causing the problem. I minimized one i5 this model yesterday by applying the power settings but it is just minimized not fixed. The VGA driver can't recognize GT650M as a 'GT650M' and thus not applying the right power management.
> 
> I suggest all 'to be owners' to wait a bit till it is not get solved. Kind of built and proper driver problem i think. For all owners as of now, It will get fixed by couple of weeks, don't panic please, it will not solve any problem...



Yup....need not to panic...!!! 
I have read too tht...its placing structure issue...with CPU getting hot in turbo mode...making GPU hot too.... ( simple placing issue). Soiff this is a big issue...warranty wil be helpful anyway. 

May b samsung if not having a proper solution can call back laptop to fix or refund ( refund is hardest possiblity in INDIA).

But calling CC will be no harm yaar....do tht..let thm know ur issue.

Problem is for me >> As I have to buy a laptop (hightime now) I am locked onto this i5 version. Deeply I knw I wont be getting loads of tym to play games but I will game for sure. Mostly it will be web surfing and movies. Should I go for it or not. This weekend PUNE is the place for me.

PS: where r tech expert lyk rider during such scene


----------



## ankeshdave (Jul 19, 2012)

sanjoy.bose said:


> click on the 2nd link left hand on the page.



 My bad , edited the previous post.

Working on VPN and its block many *js* here. cant seem to update the list shown there while browsing


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jul 19, 2012)

The driver page showed that the drivers are updated on 12th july 2012, so Samsung is working on it and hopefully will release more drivers shortly which hopefully will solve it. Till then I suggest to keep the cpu performance at 75% or lower to avoid any overheating damage which are most likely to be permanent. 

@Sakil - you can get this as this is the best by any user view, if I would have to buy one, I may have also opted for this now, but you can also see for other model as which game will you play is not clearly mentioned... Surely 650M has no match in this price but if anyone willing to play no so high games, can opt for other models. clear?


----------



## sakii (Jul 19, 2012)

ankeshdave said:


> I hardly think they will refund that in india ... max to max a replacement but that too will not solve the problem
> 
> 
> 
> ...



* I dont think SMSUNG will MESS UP with this model. As this was SAMMY one of the widely released model. So if there is a issue...they have to solve it. They have won half the battle ( knocked of price market ) & midway of release of final software frm NVIDIA for GT650M. I think they can not mess up with this. I am feeling strong abt it tht throttle will be addressed in upcoming time. *

BTW is there any laptop close to such premium specs. in this price range +5k


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jul 19, 2012)

ankeshdave said:


> My bad , edited the previous post.
> 
> Working on VPN and its block many *js* here. cant seem to update the list shown there while browsing



np.

disable the VPN security to show teh key only not with the lock symbol 
Just kiddin...


----------



## demolisher48 (Jul 19, 2012)

sakii said:


> Yup....need not to panic...!!!
> I have read too tht...its placing structure issue...with CPU getting hot in turbo mode...making GPU hot too.... ( simple placing issue). Soiff this is a big issue...warranty wil be helpful anyway.
> 
> May b samsung if not having a proper solution can call back laptop to fix or refund ( refund is hardest possiblity in INDIA).
> ...



i am in the same dilemma as you are as i have to buy a laptop now tooo and was eagerly waiting for this one but now this problem has shown up what to do
so i should buy it right?


----------



## daksh (Jul 19, 2012)

I dont think there is any need to worry . All ivb laptops go to 80+ and all Gt650s touch 90s its not a Samsung problem . Any laptop with thwse specs heats up . Even the macbookpro heats up . You won't find these specs in these specs in this price range . Buy a cooling pad AMD minimize for 2 mins in between while playing . You won't face any issues . Relax . Dv 6 heated to 100 degrees.


----------



## demolisher48 (Jul 19, 2012)

daksh said:


> I dont think there is any need to worry . All ivb laptops go to 80+ and all Gt650s touch 90s its not a Samsung problem . Any laptop with thwse specs heats up . Even the macbookpro heats up . You won't find these specs in these specs in this price range . Buy a cooling pad AMD minimize for 2 mins in between while playing . You won't face any issues . Relax . Dv 6 heated to 100 degrees.



heating is not an issue for me but the drops in the fps is


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 19, 2012)

What about dell 15r SE i5 3rd gen models? They too heat up like this samsung i5 model?


----------



## ankeshdave (Jul 19, 2012)

sakii said:


> * I dont think SMSUNG will MESS UP with this model. As this was SAMMY one of the widely released model. So if there is a issue...they have to solve it. They have won half the battle ( knocked of price market ) & midway of release of final software frm NVIDIA for GT650M. I think they can not mess up with this. I am feeling strong abt it tht throttle will be addressed in upcoming time. *
> 
> BTW is there any laptop close to such premium specs. in this price range +5k



If the throttling is just the BIOS/Driver/Power Supply issue on gaming with heavy settings then i am sure it will be solved

But as said its a *Deisgn Issue* and even  MoBo replacement wont rectify that. 

As far as any Company is concerned replacement or a complete take off a product form a market might happen in US/UK or any other country where you can *SUE* them. But in india its usually a deffered thing cuz even when Hp laptop (acclaimed for overheating) fired the Mobo's only people having warranty we entertained (fired MoBo were changed). Usually products are discontinued after sometime and there is nothing left for the buyers


----------



## sakii (Jul 19, 2012)

ankeshdave said:


> If the throttling is just the BIOS/Driver/Power Supply issue on gaming with heavy settings then i am sure it will be solved
> 
> But as said its a *Deisgn Issue* and even  MoBo replacement wont rectify that.
> 
> As far as any Company is concerned replacement or a complete take off a product form a market might happen in US/UK or any other country where you can *SUE* them. But in india its usually a deffered thing cuz even when Hp laptop (acclaimed for overheating) fired the Mobo's only people having warranty we entertained (fired MoBo were changed). Usually products are discontinued after sometime and there is nothing left for the buyers



Dude....u r making me afraid.


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 19, 2012)

some of you guys really need to chill out lol.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 19, 2012)

I wish I can go to arctic region and play MP3!!!

Everything in sammy absolutely roxx!!   Except High temps....

IS there any way to boost up Fan....Noise is not a problem!!


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 19, 2012)

Why you want to go artic? Its very far. You can use your fridge too. And.. If people are saying like that then i have to go with dell 15r SE. Will U3 resolve problem?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 19, 2012)

I wish Future laptops will have Water cooled systems!!!!


----------



## demolisher48 (Jul 19, 2012)

well i live in shimla so the temp. isnt much here


----------



## sakii (Jul 19, 2012)

demolisher48 said:


> well i live in shimla so the temp. isnt much here



Lucky you. 

Started feeling dis-satisfaction even before buying.


----------



## demolisher48 (Jul 19, 2012)

sakii said:


> Lucky you.
> 
> Started feeling dis-satisfaction even before buying.



well not everybody is having this problem. only two or three out of many have this problem so don't let it down to you


----------



## sakii (Jul 19, 2012)

demolisher48 said:


> well not everybody is having this problem. only two or three out of many have this problem so don't let it down to you



yup. Anyway I m buying.

Where is HAR By far he is the one without any issue and he has I5.  

HAR need ur review on this lappy's working....u r the oldest user of this laptop here. Kindly pen down ur xperience ( hv u strtd facing FPS problm while using for long hours).


----------



## terrafield (Jul 19, 2012)

Could any 550P owners please run PCMark 7 benchmark and post the score? It would be really great to compare with other laptops like Inspiron 15RSE


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 19, 2012)

daksh said:


> Normal usage of over 10 hours a day including atleast 2 hours of fifa , surfing and one HD movie . CPU wont reach even 60-65 while usage and GPU 50 . While fifa they rise to about 70 .
> 
> And for the haters , you cant have an IVB with gt650m without it getting heated . Even a 2500$ Macbookpro heats more . New DV6\Asus n56 etc all heat up.
> 
> ...



I'm yet to see a single BSOD on my machine. Its been 2 weeks now. So Don't pull facts out of your bottom. At whatever settings it plays the games, atleast it gives a smooth playback instead of throttling. So don't be a fanboy and just accept that Sammy has done a blunder by putting such a cheap cooling in what otherwise is a great laptop.

The very fact that the discussion in the whole 15r Se thread is centered towards the drivers updates whereas in Sammy thread it is about the throttling and cooling pads tells any decent pc user what he need to know before a purchase.


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 19, 2012)

sakii,

har mentioned that he faced this problem twice while playing assassins creed 2...


----------



## demolisher48 (Jul 19, 2012)

means all the users are having throttling issues?? pls clarify.
even so i think i am gonna go for it..



har said:


> 5-5.5 hrs
> 
> Yesterday I played almost 2 hrs of assasins creed 2 at full settings at 60fps on BATTERY !!!
> How is that even possible. I thought it was plugged in but I didnt switch on the plug  !! So after 2 hrs the laptop went into hibernation and its then I realised. Shouldnt the fps be dropping on battery or something ?



well where is he saying that he got lag?
and i think if you experience throttling play using battery not adapter.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 19, 2012)

GUYZZZZ is there any app to boost up fan to cool down the beast????


----------



## sj2202 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hello everyone,I am really interested in buying this laptop(i7) version but the current "*Throttling*" issue is making me wary. 

I looked around a bit about this problem and I may have found something.

If you see the notebookcheck review of the *Samsung Series 5 550P7C-S02DE
*
Review Samsung Series 5 550P7C-S02DE Notebook - Notebookcheck.net Reviews

(I know its not the same model but the *specifications and the issues are the same*),
under the headings "*Temperature*" and "*Energy Consumption*", it is mentioned that the *throttling* issue may be due to the presence of the *weak 90W PSU*.

I guess everyone here has the 90W PSU.

Another thing that got my attention was that on the samsung india website,

NP550P5C-S02IN - TECH SPECS | SAMSUNG India

Under the "*Power*" heading,there are 2 PSU's present-120W(i7) and 90W(i5).
But I dont think that anyone got the 120W PSU. 
So if we use the 120W PSU,will it make a difference?..


----------



## demolisher48 (Jul 19, 2012)

sj2202 said:


> Hello everyone,I am really interested in buying this laptop(i7) version but the current "*Throttling*" issue is making me wary.
> 
> I looked around a bit about this problem and I may have found something.
> 
> ...



i am also planning to buy this laptop corei5 version. & i told that already so they can try running it on battery
& the throttling is due to cpu not gpu i think


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 19, 2012)

If we play on battery ..it will be seriously affected!!! resulting in increasing wear levels..
where can I get 120W???
How many are facing this issues?


----------



## sj2202 (Jul 19, 2012)

demolisher48 said:


> i am also planning to buy this laptop corei5 version. & i told that already so they can try running it on battery
> & the throttling is due to cpu not gpu i think



I am really confused out here.
I want to buy the laptop and that too before 31st july(to get the 2 year warranty).
But I know I should wait and let this get solved first.


----------



## demolisher48 (Jul 19, 2012)

sj2202 said:


> I am really confused out here.
> I want to buy the laptop and that too before 31st july(to get the 2 year warranty).
> But I know I should wait and let this get solved first.



same thing goes for me but the dealer here is just giving 1 year warranty 
but my colg will start again from august so i want to buy it in july... dont worry just go for it.



pratyush997 said:


> If we play on battery ..it will be seriously affected!!! resulting in increasing wear levels..
> where can I get 120W???
> How many are facing this issues?



well i am just saying to try it so you can check if there's any fps drop then we might know the cause

moreover issues in other laptops with similar problems were later corrected by updating the bios.so it will be handled later


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 19, 2012)

har did not experience any lag while playing on battery...none of the users have had any problems like that...har mentioned this problem only later...i dont have time to finf the post


----------



## demolisher48 (Jul 19, 2012)

abhishekmaha said:


> har did not experience any lag while playing on battery...none of the users have had any problems like that...har mentioned this problem only later...i dont have time to finf the post



yeah i have made my mind will buy this laptop no matter what..


----------



## daksh (Jul 19, 2012)

Oh dear antisocialbrat, your antics are very antisocial . I have faced no problems with my i7 sammy too . None whatsoever without cooling pad. ALL laptops with gt650m are heating up , its not a samsung issue , is it too hard for you to understand ? When a 2500$ MBP heats up , whats this 1000$ laptop ? Let Nvidia release proper drivers then see. And nobody has experienced over 90degs . Dv6 goes to 100 .   Throttling happening at 90+ is a driver issue as nvidia hasnt released any other drivers for this other than beta.  Doesnt dells i7 go over 80 degs? Oh or is it not stretched enough coz of its gpu and screen res . 


With U3(Just received) no load temps are around 38-40 . Will play MP3 after dinner and let you all know .


----------



## demolisher48 (Jul 19, 2012)

just found a solution which you all can try nVidia 8600m GT Downclocking Fix - YouTube

i found a solution you all can try nVidia 8600m GT Downclocking Fix - YouTube


----------



## sj2202 (Jul 19, 2012)

demolisher48 said:


> yeah i have made my mind will buy this laptop no matter what..



Affirmative!


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 19, 2012)

@daksh:-Awesome Reply!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daksh (Jul 19, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/2fNAF.png


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 19, 2012)

Where the faq do you live???????????
47C!!!!!!!!!
Whats ur room temp??????
Mine is 38C!!
and w/ ac 23C still it runs on 55C


----------



## daksh (Jul 19, 2012)

Delhi . This is with U3 cooler without AC . Otherwise stays around 45-48 .


----------



## trader007 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Buying the Core i7 version of this Laptop in Mumbai. MRP is Rs.62990. Way more expensive than other Cities in India.

Anyways , getting it for Rs.60k. Delivery tomorrow.

This is by far the BEST VALUE in the Market considering Specs.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 19, 2012)

demolisher48 said:


> yeah i have made my mind will buy this laptop no matter what..


yeah thats the spirit! You just made awesome decision!!
Audio quality on this lappy is even better than my LCD TV and my Nokia X6!!!


----------



## sj2202 (Jul 19, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> yeah thats the spirit! You just made awesome decision!!
> Audio quality on this lappy is even better than my LCD TV and my Nokia X6!!!



Is it on par with the Dell XPS 15 L502x??


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 19, 2012)

daksh said:


> Oh dear antisocialbrat, your antics are very antisocial . I have faced no problems with my i7 sammy too . None whatsoever without cooling pad. ALL laptops with gt650m are heating up , its not a samsung issue , is it too hard for you to understand ? When a 2500$ MBP heats up , whats this 1000$ laptop ? Let Nvidia release proper drivers then see. And nobody has experienced over 90degs . Dv6 goes to 100 .   Throttling happening at 90+ is a driver issue as nvidia hasnt released any other drivers for this other than beta.  Doesnt dells i7 go over 80 degs? Oh or is it not stretched enough coz of its gpu and screen res .
> 
> 
> With U3(Just received) no load temps are around 38-40 . Will play MP3 after dinner and let you all know .



Let bygones be bygones. 

The guy is probably still weeping at home thinking about why he didn't wait longer before buying the 15R SE thread. 

No issues here either. And I've seen temps around 90 on the 15R too posted by some users here. And that system can't even run games at max settings. 

Honestly dude, you aren't needed here to spam this thread with your crap.

So please if you will, piss off.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 19, 2012)

@sj2202:-Yeah ...It sounds better when 3d Depth sound Mode!!!


----------



## bkpeerless (Jul 19, 2012)

Where can i buy these model in kolkata


----------



## sj2202 (Jul 19, 2012)

what about the 120W adapter??
Did anybody get it??


----------



## jajbir (Jul 19, 2012)

Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN Series 5 NP550P5C-S02IN Laptop Buy best Laptops in India. Free Shipping. Cash on delivery | Fosila.com  that looks cool. I7 just for 57K


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 19, 2012)

Sammy owners having throttling issues Play games w/o getting worried ..
The day when it shutdowns due to overheating ..Submit the lappy back to Sammy CC!!

Sammy owners having throttling issues Play games w/o getting worried ..
The day when it shutdowns due to overheating ..Submit the lappy back to Sammy CC!!


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm not a avid gamer, so if there isn't a laptop with better screen in the market the i5 sammy will be my machine. not any soon though, i'll give the market few months.


----------



## daksh (Jul 19, 2012)

gunner_kanishk said:


> Let bygones be bygones.
> 
> The guy is probably still weeping at home thinking about why he didn't wait longer before buying the 15R SE thread.
> 
> ...



Hahahaha nice  People like rider are happy with dv6 crossing 95s , coz they know that it can be controlled and other than that tha laptops and gpus are best in range .


----------



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Jul 19, 2012)

daksh said:


> Hahahaha nice  People like rider are happy with dv6 crossing 95s , coz they know that it can be controlled and other than that tha laptops and gpus are best in range .



Yea, he's happy coz the gpu doesn't start throttling at those temps...UNLIKE the gt650m in sammy (noticed only on the i5 variant though... which is kinda weird)


----------



## RON28 (Jul 19, 2012)

HAR where r u? just tell people here howz is temp of I5 after using laptop for 8-9 hours (4-5 hours gaming and 3-4 hours surfing on net or watching movies and doing some stuff).

what i don't understand here is why the hell samsung went with QUAD core I7...dual core I7 was more than sufficient.


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 19, 2012)

Do any of you know anything about Fosila? It is using the same style as Flipkart...
I have decided to wait for a month or two until this whole problem gets sorted out...Why is samsung taking such a long time to resolve consumer problems?


----------



## daksh (Jul 19, 2012)

xOvErClOcKeRx said:


> Yea, he's happy coz the gpu doesn't start throttling at those temps...UNLIKE the gt650m in sammy (noticed only on the i5 variant though... which is kinda weird)



Mine hasnt till now . And when i minimize for a minute temps drop rapidly . People should try that .


----------



## magnet (Jul 19, 2012)

trader007 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Buying the Core i7 version of this Laptop in Mumbai. MRP is Rs.62990. Way more expensive than other Cities in India.
> 
> ...



Where in mumbai those prices??


----------



## trader007 (Jul 19, 2012)

Alfa in Vile Parle West. Mumbai.


----------



## sakii (Jul 19, 2012)

buying it on saturday. pune will be d city.


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 19, 2012)

Just played FIFA 12 at 900p, all settings maxed out for about 45 minutes in an AC room.

Forget throttling lol,

CPU temp max - 66 degrees. 

I think everyone else here has a faulty AC.


----------



## sakii (Jul 20, 2012)

gunner_kanishk said:


> Just played FIFA 12 at 900p, all settings maxed out for about 45 minutes in an AC room.
> 
> Forget throttling lol,
> 
> ...



I pray tht....awl f thm hv faulty....crappy AC.... . ..But dude....iff i hv to buy AC to play on this thn....it aint vfm .

Jokes apart.....I think I7 is hvng less issue which lil strange.


----------



## pedrom19 (Jul 20, 2012)

During our stress tests (Prime95 and FurMark) we noticed something peculiar happening with the CPU. Throughout the duration of the test, the CPU frequency continued to fluctuate between 1.2GHz and 3.1GHz, sometimes leveling off in between. At this stage the temperature readings were not critical (an initial 70ºC to a toasty 95ºC), which leads us to suspect that the cause might be the 90W power supply unit being too weak. The GPU kept its maximum frequency of 950 MHz continuously and reached a maximum temperature of 90ºC.


120W AC is not the solution.

Turn off the turbo boost can help.
I do not know how to turn off.


----------



## rekrow (Jul 20, 2012)

this is an old post. but does it help fix our problem? A Guide Regarding Old Graphics Cards Throttling & More | TechREACTION 
experts have a look at it


----------



## debanjan24x7 (Jul 20, 2012)

*which of these two laptops, is a better choice for gaming?*

*Inspiron 14R Special Edition*-

3rd Generation Intel® Core™ i5-3210M processor (3M Cache, up to 3.1 GHz)
4GB3 DDR3 SDRAM at 1600MHz
500GB 7200RPM SATA Hard Drive
NVIDIA GeForce GT 640M DDR3 2GB

OR

*Lenovo IdeaPad Y570* (Please check the specs in Lenovo's website)
or check it here Laptop PCs - IdeaPad Y Series by | Lenovo | (IN)


----------



## keviv_vivek (Jul 20, 2012)

Hey, any of you guys buying the sammy 550P i7 in bangalore???
and is there any dealers who gives this lappy on emi??


----------



## daksh (Jul 20, 2012)

sakii said:


> I pray tht....awl f thm hv faulty....crappy AC.... . ..But dude....iff i hv to buy AC to play on this thn....it aint vfm .
> 
> Jokes apart.....I think I7 is hvng less issue which lil strange.



Lol dont worry a cooling pad will do


----------



## rekrow (Jul 20, 2012)

keviv_vivek said:


> Hey, any of you guys buying the sammy 550P i7 in bangalore???
> and is there any dealers who gives this lappy on emi??



yes i'm from Bangalore. i'm gonna be buying in two days maybe. 
emi option, is given by the bank not the dealers. if you have ready cash we could buy together and save some bucks


----------



## dan4u (Jul 20, 2012)

daksh said:


> Lol dont worry a cooling pad will do



did you play max payne3 or any such game and face the throttling issue?


----------



## daksh (Jul 20, 2012)

I just played max payne 3 ( High ) for one and a half hour with U3 and CPU avg around 84-85 and GPU around 80 .  Not a single FPS dropped . 

And again guys , relax, just saw a screenshot on 15se thread of an hour of gta 4 on high(768p) and cpu reached 85-86 . Max Payne 3 on high and 900p is a much more demanding game . So dont worry , let nvidia fix the drivers for the card and you will be good to know . I am pleasantly surprised and happy(touchwood) mine hasnt throttled at all till yet . Fingers crossed that it doesnt .


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 20, 2012)

First multiplayer session on Max Payne 3. 

Kills - 10.
Deaths - 1. (Died in the last two seconds  )



The Battlefield 3 experience sure will help me pwn a lot of noobs in this game. 

*i.imgur.com/ArRKH.jpg

*i.imgur.com/rCedm.png


----------



## ankeshdave (Jul 20, 2012)

So Guys,

Whose going this weekend to buy/enquire/bargain  this one (Pune people esp.) ??


----------



## sakii (Jul 20, 2012)

ankeshdave said:


> So Guys,
> 
> Whose going this weekend to buy/enquire/bargain  this one (Pune people esp.) ??



Me + gamer0704 + ichaitnya + dmplog buying this weekend from pune.


----------



## jajbir (Jul 20, 2012)

Fosila.com is offering 550p(i7) for 58k inclusive all taxes n free home delivery.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 20, 2012)

Is 50C for i7 w/ normal operation normal???


----------



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Jul 20, 2012)

Samsung finally updated their site :O : NP550P5C-S02IN - OVERVIEW | SAMSUNG India


----------



## psychopaRth (Jul 20, 2012)

I bought sammy i7 3 days back.... tried Ghost recon Future soldier  with 1600*900 resolution .... rest settings at lowest.... It worked well for 10 minutes , then fps reduced drastically. Tried to lower the resolution to 1024*768 .. still the fps was very low.... fan in turbo mode.. Will cooling pad help??? atleast i expected my lappy to play games at medium settings. Now I am really dissapointed... bought crap for 58k


----------



## sj2202 (Jul 20, 2012)

daksh said:


> I just played max payne 3 ( High ) for one and a half hour with U3 and CPU avg around 84-85 and GPU around 80 .  Not a single FPS dropped .



Hey is U3 the best cooler for this laptop?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 20, 2012)

^^U3 is a bit larger..for this lappy but comes w/ speed control and 3 Fans...You can also have a look at U2 with perfectly fits !!but comes w/ 2 fans


----------



## sj2202 (Jul 20, 2012)

So it's either U3 or U2?
What about coolers with single fan and higher rpm?


----------



## arunkumarsethi (Jul 20, 2012)

keviv_vivek said:


> Hey, any of you guys buying the sammy 550P i7 in bangalore???
> and is there any dealers who gives this lappy on emi??



U can in Pai International, Ezone they have bajaj finance option available.


----------



## sj2202 (Jul 20, 2012)

psychopaRth said:


> I bought sammy i7 3 days back.... tried Ghost recon Future soldier  with 1600*900 resolution .... rest settings at lowest.... It worked well for 10 minutes , then fps reduced drastically. Tried to lower the resolution to 1024*768 .. still the fps was very low.... fan in turbo mode.. Will cooling pad help??? atleast i expected my lappy to play games at medium settings. Now I am really dissapointed... bought crap for 58k



You are really encouraging me to buy this laptop.. 
Jokes aside,what is the room temperature at your place?
A cooling pad will definitely help.


----------



## demolisher48 (Jul 20, 2012)

hmm.. well i dont have an AC cause i dont need one the room temp. here is 24c max 26 so no hot weather here


----------



## sj2202 (Jul 20, 2012)

jajbir said:


> Fosila.com is offering 550p(i7) for 58k inclusive all taxes n free home delivery.



With COD too.. 
But,the PSU mentioned is 65W


----------



## demolisher48 (Jul 20, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Is 50C for i7 w/ normal operation normal???



yes it is normal.. dont worry you worry too much.. are you too having throttling or just temps


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 20, 2012)

psychopaRth said:


> I bought sammy i7 3 days back.... tried Ghost recon Future soldier  with 1600*900 resolution .... rest settings at lowest.... It worked well for 10 minutes , then fps reduced drastically. Tried to lower the resolution to 1024*768 .. still the fps was very low.... fan in turbo mode.. Will cooling pad help??? atleast i expected my lappy to play games at medium settings. Now I am really dissapointed... bought crap for 58k


Come'on man!!What are your Room temps??
ac/non ac room??
2 books method???



demolisher48 said:


> yes it is normal.. dont worry you worry too much.. are you too having throttling or just temps


Temp is my problem resulting in fps loss
If we can keep gt 650m cool there will be no FPS drops....



*postimage.org/image/5ux6ncqvz
This Thing rocxxxxxx!!!!!!!!


----------



## hjthegeek (Jul 20, 2012)

The laptop looks super cool & even best value for money in India market. Samsung will be hit in Indian Market. Samsung will make other laptop makers to reduce their pricing.


----------



## demolisher48 (Jul 20, 2012)

where have other people with sammys gone?


----------



## iChaitanya (Jul 20, 2012)

sakii said:


> Me + gamer0704 + ichaitnya + dmplog buying this weekend from pune.



I'm not sure whether I'll buy it this weekend or not. I'll just wait for a while.


----------



## Usui1811 (Jul 20, 2012)

So finally samsung updated its site with this beast.. LINK

adn so does flipkart with 60k price tag. And well, it went out of stock in just few days. Samsung is really rocking with this machine at this moment.


----------



## jajbir (Jul 20, 2012)

sj2202 said:


> With COD too..
> But,the PSU mentioned is 65W



So what should we do buy or not ?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 20, 2012)

demolisher48 said:


> where have other people with sammys gone?


Busy in Gaming!!!



jajbir said:


> So what should we do buy or not ?


Grab it....While gaming Cooling pad will do!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Just completed 50%on Just cause 2 and temps. were :-
i7-78C
gpu-77C


----------



## demolisher48 (Jul 20, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Busy in Gaming!!!
> 
> 
> Grab it....While gaming Cooling pad will do!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



means using cooling pad you are not facing the problem cause the temp. seems ok


----------



## jajbir (Jul 20, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Busy in Gaming!!!
> 
> 
> Grab it....While gaming Cooling pad will do!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Fosilla is offering 65w psu while others are having 90w I think ... Will it make any difference or not ?


----------



## boltcat (Jul 20, 2012)

bkpeerless said:


> Where can i buy these model in kolkata



You can check with local dealers. Currently out of stock here in kolkata. Will be available next week. If you are interested we can buy together for a better price. Let me know.


----------



## demolisher48 (Jul 20, 2012)

jajbir said:


> Fosilla is offering 65w psu while others are having 90w I think ... Will it make any difference or not ?



is fosilla a trusted one?
also now flipkart is also giving 65w adapter


----------



## sakii (Jul 20, 2012)

demolisher48 said:


> means using cooling pad you are not facing the problem cause the temp. seems ok



*If thts so....its Great.... *



jajbir said:


> Fosilla is offering 65w psu while others are having 90w I think ... Will it make any difference or not ?


 Y r u running behind Fosilla............arent u having any dealer at ur location who can provide U. Its now available in stores....do a search and grab it. any store nearby will be able to get u...just tell him...the product is of samsung and iff they wont b able...thn they will get it frm somwhere. Dont buy 58K+ thing online with 65W PSU. ..._Will u be satisfied with the purchase ??_


----------



## jajbir (Jul 20, 2012)

demolisher48 said:


> is fosilla a trusted one?
> also now flipkart is also giving 65w adapter



Yes I saw that .. Fosila is offering cash on delivery n trust or not dn't know .. Same specifications on flipkart n they are charging more than 60K n that too out of stock.



demolisher48 said:


> is fosilla a trusted one?
> also now flipkart is also giving 65w adapter





sakii said:


> *If thts so....its Great.... *
> 
> 
> Y r u running behind Fosilla............arent u having any dealer at ur location who can provide U. Its now available in stores....do a search and grab it. any store nearby will be able to get u...just tell him...the product is of samsung and iff they wont b able...thn they will get it frm somwhere. Dont buy 58K+ thing online with 65W PSU. ..._Will u be satisfied with the purchase ??_



All local dealers are charging more than 60k n some even went to 64k ... Talking abt the chandigarh region any body having better deal in chandigarh region plz reply


----------



## demolisher48 (Jul 20, 2012)

jajbir said:


> Yes I saw that .. Fosila is offering cash on delivery n trust or not dn't know .. Same specifications on flipkart n they are charging more than 60K n that too out of stock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



in samsung site its written ac adapter 90w 120w theres no 65w


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 20, 2012)

demolisher48 said:


> means using cooling pad you are not facing the problem cause the temp. seems ok


I'm not using any cooling pad though I ordered one...Currently gaming w/ lappy on 2 books!


----------



## demolisher48 (Jul 20, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> I'm not using any cooling pad though I ordered one...Currently gaming w/ lappy on 2 books!



seems pretty cool to me


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 20, 2012)

^^Yeah!!!


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 20, 2012)

jajbir said:


> Yes I saw that .. Fosila is offering cash on delivery n trust or not dn't know .. Same specifications on flipkart n they are charging more than 60K n that too out of stock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just had a conversation with fosila through facebook fan page they said.....they have COD for my city and also when i asked about how can i avail warranty they gave me a link for all the service centre near seems preety cool so when i got any problem with laptop i can take it through centre they are giving COD so i dont think there will be a problem. what u say guys? should i go or not and yes its showing 65w adapter what to do?


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 20, 2012)

Is it a good idea to sell my new inspiron 15r se laptop and buy samsung 550p?


Is there any problem for the buyer about warranty or anything?


And is there ANY issue yet with samsung 550p ?

All users n readers please comment.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 20, 2012)

^^U regretted your decision .........There is only issue w/ temps.. in my case keeping 2 books under lappy to create ventilation solve the prob!!!!!!!


----------



## jajbir (Jul 20, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> just had a conversation with fosila through facebook fan page they said.....they have COD for my city and also when i asked about how can i avail warranty they gave me a link for all the service centre near seems preety cool so when i got any problem with laptop i can take it through centre they are giving COD so i dont think there will be a problem. what u say guys? should i go or not and yes its showing 65w adapter what to do?



why are they providing 65w adapter  instead of 90w, is the question to be asked


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 20, 2012)

ujjwal, ask fosila that question about the chargers...we dont know yet...


----------



## ratul (Jul 20, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> Is it a good idea to sell my new inspiron 15r se laptop and buy samsung 550p?
> 
> 
> Is there any problem for the buyer about warranty or anything?
> ...



girish, now u r regretting of your decision.. 
i wud just say stay happy with inspiron, i posted first this sammy laptop more than a month ago, then nobody believed it, and now everybody is after it, laptop market is today rapidly changing, there are also speculations that HP will release their laptops with 650m next month or so, what will you do then?? 
If you buy laptop today, enjoy it and stay happy with it...


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 20, 2012)

@Ratul and pratyush

Its bcos as I am in collage hostel , my friend wishes to but this dell 15r se.
I may be able to sell mine to him at same price!!(but first his father has to agree)

So i wanna know will my decision be *BAD* in *ANY* sense?

*Is there any problem 550p users are facing?*

any throttling issue?

And will there be any warranty issues for him(buyer)?

@_prathyush_

temp??whats the highest u seen in your 550p?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 20, 2012)

Just contacted Sammy CC and they recommended me to visit Service center.....I think I got a Defective piece...But should get a replacement lappy or mobo...No prob....

*s19.postimage.org/kq8qy8jdv/Temp_low.png
Now to beast is running cooooooool


----------



## ratul (Jul 20, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> @Ratul and pratyush
> 
> Its bcos as I am in collage hostel , my friend wishes to but this dell 15r se.
> I may be able to sell mine to him at same price!!(but first his father has to agree)
> ...



i have an inspiron like you, how can i post 550p temps.. 
and i don't think he'll be facing any warranty issues, until he has the bill and service tag no. (on the lappy)..
or if you want, you can also get a full refund from dell, i heard that they have 15-30 days (not sure) full refund policy if you are not satisfied..


----------



## sj2202 (Jul 20, 2012)

jajbir said:


> why are they providing 65w adapter  instead of 90w, is the question to be asked





ujjwal007 said:


> just had a conversation with fosila through facebook fan page they said.....they have COD for my city and also when i asked about how can i avail warranty they gave me a link for all the service centre near seems preety cool so when i got any problem with laptop i can take it through centre they are giving COD so i dont think there will be a problem. what u say guys? should i go or not and yes its showing 65w adapter what to do?



It confused me in the beginning too but I think its a sort of a misprint.
I mean,flipkart and fosila are not the manufacturers,they are just distributors.
Since samsung is the manufacturer and the only 2 options from samsung are 90W and 120W,therefore its got to be either of the two,unless fosila and flipkart are removing the seal and replacing the original charger with a 65W.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 20, 2012)

*s19.postimage.org/p00fx45k3/20072012032.jpg
                           ]*This thing seriously roxxx*


----------



## sakii (Jul 20, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> *This thing seriously roxxx*




Thumbs up ...man.

I think Now throttling in the FORUM is also UNDER CONTROL.
ur Frames per second are up now...dude.


----------



## warfreak (Jul 20, 2012)

Can anyone tell me where this will be available in Mumbai?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 20, 2012)

@*SAKII*yeah...BTW see me new *WORKSTATION*
*s19.postimage.org/cm0mthwyr/20072012033_1.jpg


----------



## quicker (Jul 20, 2012)

Somebody please tell me where i can buy this laptop in mumbai...


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 20, 2012)

Guys how is samsung service compared to dell??


----------



## sj2202 (Jul 20, 2012)

^^In terms of warranty,dell is definitely better since it provides accidental damage protection,and otherwise I do not know much about samsung CC,but my guess would be that dell is still better since it is quite known for its ASS.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 20, 2012)

^^CC is fine! Just had a talk w/ them...and if getting sammy before this month end would be cool decision cuzzz there would be no free extended warranty!!


----------



## sakii (Jul 20, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> @*SAKII*yeah...BTW see me new *WORKSTATION*



Gud one bro....gud one.


----------



## daksh (Jul 20, 2012)

Hey all owners please let me know did Samsung contact you after registering for the warranty ?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 20, 2012)

^^yup!!they said keep the confirmation mail as proof for extended warranty


----------



## daksh (Jul 20, 2012)

They havent called me till yet :S Should I call them up ?
And Pratyush , wasnt first years warranty onsite ? Why do you have to take it to service center then ?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 20, 2012)

^^Dafaq they don't have onsite warranty!!


----------



## terrafield (Jul 20, 2012)

In the process of convincing my friend, I got convinced myself to buy this though I don't have any idea of buying a laptop (I have a desktop)

Is anyone buying 550P in chennai? Vijay electronics is quoting 59k for i7 but I'm looking for some better price. 

Also could anyone please let me know if Samsung 830 128GB SSD is compatible with this laptop? I want to add SSD in addition to hard drive


----------



## 50103 (Jul 20, 2012)

Found this on a website ...  17R se core i5.. benchmarks...

Dell Inspiron 7720 - Review


----------



## sakii (Jul 20, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> @*SAKII*yeah...BTW see me new *WORKSTATION*



* man tht pic. in the PIC >> quite intresting *


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 20, 2012)

^^^^^^^U said as I expected......BTW thats perfect solution to Reduce temps............Special table dedicated to Goddamn sammy!!!


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 20, 2012)

sj2202 said:


> It confused me in the beginning too but I think its a sort of a misprint.
> I mean,flipkart and fosila are not the manufacturers,they are just distributors.
> Since samsung is the manufacturer and the only 2 options from samsung are 90W and 120W,therefore its got to be either of the two,unless fosila and flipkart are removing the seal and replacing the original charger with a 65W.



yeah its a misprint guys he told me the product will come sealed pack so its either 90w or 120w dont worry it must be a misprint  they sell 100% genuine and brand new product. 

@pratyush which charger you have??? 90w or 120w????

anybody played gta 4 on this monster?? if so post some benchmarks ^_^ ^_^
not seeing benchmarks lol from a while.......


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 20, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> yeah its a misprint guys he told me the product will come sealed pack so its either 90w or 120w dont worry it must be a misprint  they sell 100% genuine and brand new product.
> 
> @pratyush which charger you have??? 90w or 120w????
> 
> ...


Where is it written..Its neither on Box nor on Adapter itself!!!!!I think I got 90W!!
I ordered GTA 4 from FK it's currently in Transit to Jaipur....and cooling is in transit to delhi from Bangalore!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dan4u (Jul 20, 2012)

Ok guys got gta iv, bf3 and hawx 2 from fk...will be testing them and posting results....


----------



## shaggy (Jul 20, 2012)

I had faced throttling two times on the first and second day, since the third day I changed the way I operated my lappy. I place it on the cardboard box inside which it actually comes from the factory.
I leave a bit of the left side of the lappy hanging from the box due to the vent. Since then I haven't faced any throttling issues. Games are not stopping anymore. And once I get the notepal u2 cooler I'm pretty sure the temps would come down too. Temps have till now reached a max of 94*C.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 20, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Ok guys got gta iv, bf3 and hawx 2 from fk...will be testing them and posting results....


Coooooooooolllll!!!


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 20, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Ok guys got gta iv, bf3 and hawx 2 from fk...will be testing them and posting results....



great man!! do the gta 4 first  LETS SEEE!!!!! 50-60+ FPS ON max settings i m damn sure


----------



## demolisher48 (Jul 20, 2012)

btw gow to claim the 1 year extra warranty for this lappy


----------



## sj2202 (Jul 20, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> yeah its a misprint guys he told me the product will come sealed pack so its either 90w or 120w dont worry it must be a misprint  they sell 100% genuine and brand new product.
> 
> .



Chalo atleast the charger problem is solved now.. 



shaggy said:


> I had faced throttling two times on the first and second day, since the third day I changed the way I operated my lappy. I place it on the cardboard box inside which it actually comes from the factory.
> I leave a bit of the left side of the lappy hanging from the box due to the vent. Since then I haven't faced any throttling issues. Games are not stopping anymore. And once I get the notepal u2 cooler I'm pretty sure the temps would come down too. Temps have till now reached a max of 94*C.



It's great to hear something positive from a person who has experienced  throttling himself!.. 



dan4u said:


> Ok guys got gta iv, bf3 and hawx 2 from fk...will be testing them and posting results....



Can't wait!!


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 20, 2012)

sj2202 said:


> Chalo atleast the charger problem is solved now..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah everything seems good now  overheating issue , charger problem , ( 90w ) wali hi hoga  waiting for some benchmarks eagerly  yeah.


----------



## sj2202 (Jul 20, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> yeah everything seems good now  overheating issue , charger problem , ( 90w ) wali hi hoga  waiting for some benchmarks eagerly  yeah.



Ya!!..
Plus I am eagerly waiting to change that sig. of mine!!..


----------



## shaggy (Jul 20, 2012)

And it is definitely a 90W adapter coming with the i7 lappy, its written on the box as well as the adapter.


----------



## vipulgreattt (Jul 20, 2012)

I was gonna go for i5 model. Seems like i7 is better deal as its not facing any throttling..or is there someone with i7 and same problems? Btw is this issue under control now? Except box etc, any real solution for problem, like drivers or something??


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 20, 2012)

Yeah fps problem solved.........but thus beast runs quite hot!!

I think designers of this lappy must be living in some cold countries.........thaths why they didn't hoped any overheating issues


----------



## vipulgreattt (Jul 20, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Yeah fps problem solved.........but thus beast runs quite hot!!
> 
> I think designers of this lappy must be living in some cold countries.........thaths why they didn't hoped any overheating issues



Well bad news for me.. Temp wise delhi sucks, and so does my room. No AC and these days delhi's getting real hot. right now sitting at 33* C 

I am sure any lappy I operate in my room will catch some fire 

Jokes apart, I'm still waiting for some permanent fix for this problem..

Hey what worked for fps problem?? couldnt find in thread as this thread is quite dynamic, so many new posts coming each time I enter here.


----------



## daksh (Jul 20, 2012)

Owners. Did Samsung call you after registering for extended warranty ?


----------



## shaggy (Jul 20, 2012)

no they didn't yet


----------



## sj2202 (Jul 20, 2012)

Sorry to go a bit out of topic,but did anyone see The Dark Knight Rises??


----------



## trader007 (Jul 20, 2012)

Just got this in Mumbai. Awesome Laptop ! The Power Supply is 90W for the Core i7.


----------



## sj2202 (Jul 20, 2012)

^^congratz!!! 
How much did you pay?
Why isn't samsung providing the 120W PSU?.. :-S


----------



## ankeshdave (Jul 20, 2012)

sj2202 said:


> Sorry to go a bit out of topic,but did anyone see The Dark Knight Rises??



Tomorrow Morning 10 A.M...


----------



## guru_da_preet (Jul 20, 2012)

sj2202 said:


> Sorry to go a bit out of topic,but did anyone see The Dark Knight Rises??



Sunday night


----------



## cremator (Jul 20, 2012)

sj2202 said:


> Sorry to go a bit out of topic,but did anyone see The Dark Knight Rises??



I saw it.. Overall, 3rd movie is the best, worth the hype.. but the ending i personally didnt like that much.. as far as endings go.. 2nd is the best..


----------



## trader007 (Jul 20, 2012)

Mumbai 60k but dealers quote Higher. MRP 62990 so you have to Bargain. Very Happy with my Purchase. Looks much better in Person than in Photos.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 20, 2012)

vipulgreattt said:


> Well bad news for me.. Temp wise delhi sucks, and so does my room. No AC and these days delhi's getting real hot. right now sitting at 33* C
> 
> I am sure any lappy I operate in my room will catch some fire
> 
> ...


I live in rajasthan near jaipur.......
and it touches 40 and lappy runs on 54C and w/ AC 47 on normal usage



trader007 said:


> Mumbai 60k but dealers quote Higher. MRP 62990 so you have to Bargain. Very Happy with my Purchase. Looks much better in Person than in Photos.


they are selling sammy as it should be 63k...as written on the box.....I got it for 58k....that should be 56k



daksh said:


> Owners. Did Samsung call you after registering for extended warranty ?


yeah...as I told they said that the confirmation mail is type of proof .........


----------



## demolisher48 (Jul 20, 2012)

so tell me is 1 year extra warranty still on or what?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 20, 2012)

^^did u registered??


----------



## ankeshdave (Jul 20, 2012)

demolisher48 said:


> so tell me is 1 year extra warranty still on or what?



As form the website and Terms and condition Yes!!!

Registration Website

Read the Terms and Condition for Dates and other info


----------



## har (Jul 20, 2012)

Sorry was busy with college 

Played arkham asylum at 1600*900 at max and got constant 60+ fps. Max CPU temp was 87 and 88 degrees. Throttling occured once for around 10 seconds and then went away. Faulty drivers. Come On NVIDIA !!


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 20, 2012)

^^cooooool!!Just Received my new Wireless ADSL2+ Router...teracom modem came w/ bsnl bricked


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 20, 2012)

no benchmarks???? lot of owners post buddies  WE wanna see!!!!!!!!


----------



## vipulgreattt (Jul 21, 2012)

nobody answered my question 

What happened to the throttling problem. What worked?? new drivers or something?


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 21, 2012)

vipulgreattt said:


> nobody answered my question
> 
> What happened to the throttling problem. What worked?? new drivers or something?



NO, nvidia does not released the official drivers yet but they will soon  hopefully some peoples are having throttling issues but it will end soon..just use a cooling pad is best. to keep it cool


----------



## vipulgreattt (Jul 21, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> some peoples are having throttling issues but it will end soon



Thanks for the exact info man.. I am on hold for buying this laptop.. Hope this problem gets sorted out soon


----------



## shaggy (Jul 21, 2012)

vipulgreattt said:


> nobody answered my question
> 
> What happened to the throttling problem. What worked?? new drivers or something?



What happened to the throttling problems?
= Some are facing it still. Some are not anymore.

What worked (for those who are not facing it) ?
= I changed the way I place my lappy on the bed or table. And a cooler(which I've already ordered) will definitely work. Check my previous posts.

New drivers ?
=New driver is a Beta one. I'm using the default one.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 21, 2012)

no benchmarks guys????? hmmm


----------



## demolisher48 (Jul 21, 2012)

jajbir said:


> Yes I saw that .. Fosila is offering cash on delivery n trust or not dn't know .. Same specifications on flipkart n they are charging more than 60K n that too out of stock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so you ordered from fosila?


----------



## jajbir (Jul 21, 2012)

demolisher48 said:


> so you ordered from fosila?



Yup I ordered last night with COD option .. N got a call from them in the morning n asked them about the adapter n extended warranty .. Yes they are providing 2yr warranty n adapter he said will confirm it n call me again ..so waiting for his call


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 21, 2012)

jajbir, i5 or i7 version? do they allow COD for items greater than 50k?


----------



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Jul 21, 2012)

har said:


> Sorry was busy with college
> 
> Played arkham asylum at 1600*900 at max and got constant 60+ fps. Max CPU temp was 87 and 88 degrees. Throttling occured once for around 10 seconds and then went away. Faulty drivers. Come On NVIDIA !!



And what about the gpu temps?


----------



## jajbir (Jul 21, 2012)

abhishekmaha said:


> jajbir, i5 or i7 version? do they allow COD for items greater than 50k?



 I have ordered i7 variant.. For 57900


----------



## har (Jul 21, 2012)

xOvErClOcKeRx said:


> And what about the gpu temps?



MAX was 79 degrees.

I reduced resolutions to 1366*768 and absolutely no problem. Not even a hint of fps drops


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 21, 2012)

Beats the purpose of having a 900p screen doesnt it then


----------



## har (Jul 21, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> Beats the purpose of having a 900p screen doesnt it then



The purpose of a 900p screen is better real estate for work such as spreadsheets,programming and even movies. Your desktop is much better. Anyway this is better than the glossy 1366*768 screen of inspiron only


----------



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Jul 21, 2012)

Can any of the owners please comment on the battery life under normal usage(Wlan surfing at mid/low brightness)?


----------



## daksh (Jul 21, 2012)

900p is a huge plus for movies as well . Also text is much crisper due to the higher ppi.

About 4-5 hours .


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 21, 2012)

^^Easily 4-5 Hr.

*Yipppeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!*Jus got GTA 4 From FK 
In the box it has an awesome big map!!


----------



## har (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm getting 5hrs. Maybe a bit more


----------



## eduku (Jul 21, 2012)

Guys, can any one of you confirm whether this Sammy has a powered USB port that supports sleep-and-charge feature, as has been mentioned in the product description of the 550P in the Samsung India website??


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 21, 2012)

^^ yup


----------



## cracked.phoenix (Jul 21, 2012)

If the lappy throttles while playing games, just remove the power cord. The temperatures will stabilize...

Although you won't be able to game much on battery


----------



## jajbir (Jul 21, 2012)

Fosila has updated their site to 90w adapter psu


----------



## eduku (Jul 21, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> Beats the purpose of having a 900p screen doesnt it then




Dude do you think that you can play demanding games in high settings at 1080P in the new Vaio S series which has a gorgeous 1080P IPS glossy but anti-reflective screen?? 
Do you think that you can play demanding games in high settings at 2880X1800 resolution in the new Macbook pro which has an outstanding retina display??
Does that mean that its not worth it to get these laptops? 
This Samsung laptop is still way better than your pathetic Inspiron!!
And just for the record, as rider said, your inputs are not required in this thread, so stop trying to mislead people...


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 21, 2012)

DAFQ..Finally installed GTA 4 ..Took 2 HRs...


----------



## har (Jul 21, 2012)

cracked.phoenix said:


> If the lappy throttles while playing games, just remove the power cord. The temperatures will stabilize...
> 
> Although you won't be able to game much on battery



Yeah thats a method. Or just reduce res to 1366*768 for games on ultra settings. Runs ultra well 

^^+1

@pratyush997-- 
Post fps


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 21, 2012)

Finally started playing GTA 4 ....
It give avg. performance w/o patches in 1366x768 but I did Benchmark at 1600*900p
Got good results...
Didn't expected that I will buy a 4 years old game!!
But I got cool Game and ..........Temps
*THE BENCHMARK WAS TAKEN IN HOT NON AC ROOM*
Pics are as follows:-
*s19.postimage.org/s68h3eo0z/GTAIV_2012_07_21_15_32_19_01.png
*s19.postimage.org/xixbhjbxf/GTAIV_2012_07_21_15_32_30_07.png
*Why is it detecting HD 4000*
*s19.postimage.org/mtjmpa04j/GTA_4.png


----------



## har (Jul 21, 2012)

GTA 4 is an extremely bad PC port. That may be the reason.


----------



## rekrow (Jul 21, 2012)

just bought my sammy 550p i7 version  thank you everyone for helping us buyers  must say the lappy is just gorgeous  thank you all


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 21, 2012)

rekrow said:


> just bought my sammy 550p i7 version  thank you everyone for helping us buyers  must say the lappy is just gorgeous  thank you all


Congratss.......................



har said:


> GTA 4 is an extremely bad PC port. That may be the reason.


Still its awesome!!


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 21, 2012)

@har: could you check my message?


----------



## shaggy (Jul 21, 2012)

rekrow said:


> just bought my sammy 550p i7 version  thank you everyone for helping us buyers  must say the lappy is just gorgeous  thank you all



Congrats

use it well!


----------



## vipulgreattt (Jul 21, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> Beats the purpose of having a 900p screen doesnt it then



Not really.. I dont like the lower resolution on that 15" machine and 900p will look really great. And Higher resolution isnt just for games, as the text and vids or whatever looks great on that.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 21, 2012)

Why does GTA 4 lags??I mean it lags too much Do I need to download 100MB PAtch?? or other mods??


----------



## vipulgreattt (Jul 21, 2012)

har said:


> Yeah thats a method. Or just reduce res to 1366*768 for games on ultra settings. Runs ultra well



Does that mean no throttling on lower resolution??
And what about low demanding games, do they also cause this problem??

I'll be really relieved if it works fine at lower resolution or older games (prior to 2010)..


----------



## har (Jul 21, 2012)

vipulgreattt said:


> Does that mean no throttling on lower resolution??
> And what about low demanding games, do they also cause this problem??
> 
> I'll be really relieved if it works fine at lower resolution or older games (prior to 2010)..



Yeah  Guess its too much even for gt650m to play at 1600*900 at high settings. Just lower the res and enjoy. All my throttling issues gone.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 21, 2012)

@har...Is GTA 4 so poorly optimized game for PC..Dafaq Lags every sec..Even There is no GPU or Cpu temp prob...Any patches to resolve this???


----------



## har (Jul 21, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @har: could you check my message?



I already replied at 2pm  Check your notifications !!


----------



## vipulgreattt (Jul 21, 2012)

har said:


> Yeah  Guess its too much even for gt650m to play at 1600*900 at high settings. Just lower the res and enjoy. All my throttling issues gone.



Wow, thats what I can live with. I hope no one else is still getting these problems 

I wana buy I5 version.. You think i7 will be best bet as this one didnt face any issue?


----------



## har (Jul 21, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> @har...Is GTA 4 so poorly optimized game for PC..Dafaq Lags every sec..Even There is no GPU or Cpu temp prob...Any patches to resolve this???



It needs a good quad core to run properly. Its a huge system resource hog.
many users report the performance troubles even today because its a really bad port. I really dont know how to solve this. But there seems to be plenty of videos on youtube which claims to solve this. Why dont you try them out ? Maybe one will work


----------



## daksh (Jul 21, 2012)

GTA4 is really poorly optimized . Without proper patches I've seen it lag on even 7970 . Not laptops fault. Google GTA4 lag pc and see .


----------



## eduku (Jul 21, 2012)

Guys, if the people with i7 continue get throttling issues because of the PSU (quite clearly a 90 Watt PSU is insufficient for a 45 Watt Quad Core i7) then do you think Samsung will replace it with a 120 Watt PSU, as its mentioned in the product description as 90W/120W in Samsung India website.
I am saying this as all this talk of throttling has got me worried after ordering one (with i7) of these for myself, the notebookcheck review's stress tests especially, and besides all the i7 DV6s come with 120 Watt PSU...




rekrow said:


> just bought my sammy 550p i7 version  thank you everyone for helping us buyers  must say the lappy is just gorgeous  thank you all



Congrats man!! 
Will  be getting mine next week...


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 21, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> @har...Is GTA 4 so poorly optimized game for PC..Dafaq Lags every sec..Even There is no GPU or Cpu temp prob...Any patches to resolve this???



may be its because its switching to intel hd 4000 grahpics??  u have to change it to gt 650m in BIOS and just to let you know..gta 4 runs amazing in gt 525m lol its must be settings problem !!


----------



## daksh (Jul 21, 2012)

eduku said:


> Guys, if the people with i7 continue get throttling issues because of the PSU (quite clearly a 90 Watt PSU is insufficient for a 45 Watt Quad Core i7) then do you think Samsung will replace it with a 120 Watt PSU, as its mentioned in the product description as 90W/120W in Samsung India website.
> I am saying this as all this talk of throttling has got me worried after ordering one (with i7) of these for myself, the notebookcheck review's stress tests especially, and besides all the i7 DV6s come with 120 Watt PSU...
> 
> 
> ...



My I7 hasn't throttled till yet on 90w adapter .


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 21, 2012)

Got around 50fps avg. when I disabled Aero scheme and changed theme to basic

Patches are must for this game though Car physics is outstanding............
Yeah hd4000 must be running it...Let me get my dsl line fixed then I will Update it

In instruction it is written that you must install Patch for best experience !!
BTW card phYsics really rocxxx

*s19.postimage.org/bragk0a3n/MP3.png
haha...Trolled........

Found the godamn solution!!!!!!!!!!!
will need to install Patch 1.7... version!!
@har did u received ur GTA IV


----------



## sakii (Jul 21, 2012)

Team pune ditched by dealer....now getting lapy on monday. Grrrr...... dealer wasted my whole journey idea.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 21, 2012)

har said:


> I already replied at 2pm  Check your notifications !!



i checked. No new messages.


----------



## RON28 (Jul 21, 2012)

all sammy owners, please do the benchmark of *CRYSIS* with *ULTRA REALISTIC MOD*...please i want to see how it performs...because crysis is originally made for pc and today also it smokes out heavy graphic cards...will we be able to play CRYSIS at ultra settings in 1280x720 resolution?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 21, 2012)

^^I wish i could but I don't have one!


----------



## RON28 (Jul 21, 2012)

^^its ok...do you have broadband connection?


----------



## shaggy (Jul 21, 2012)

I have Crysis warhead how to benchmark it?
Is there a software or something?
I can post the results as soon as I'm done installing


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 21, 2012)

^^Yeah but DSL line not working...Thats why I am unable to download gta 4 patch


----------



## har (Jul 21, 2012)

RON28 said:


> all sammy owners, please do the benchmark of *CRYSIS* with *ULTRA REALISTIC MOD*...please i want to see how it performs...because crysis is originally made for pc and today also it smokes out heavy graphic cards...will we be able to play CRYSIS at ultra settings in 1280x720 resolution?



Yep 



pratyush997 said:


> @har did u received ur GTA IV



I never ordered GTA IV


----------



## gamer0704 (Jul 21, 2012)

sakii said:


> Team pune ditched by dealer....now getting lapy on monday. Grrrr...... dealer wasted my whole journey idea.



Really felt like unnecessarily screwed up.
Now Monday is the d-day for me..


----------



## RON28 (Jul 21, 2012)

shaggy said:


> I have Crysis warhead how to benchmark it?
> Is there a software or something?
> I can post the results as soon as I'm done installing



benchmark means just play *CRYSIS WARHEAD* with ultra realistic mod...and if possible do post some beautiful screenshots...both are my alll time favorite games


----------



## shaggy (Jul 21, 2012)

got it


----------



## prashant7 (Jul 21, 2012)

@Shaggy hey buddy where from you purchased your notebook ??
please give me the shop's name & address !!


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 22, 2012)

har said:


> I never ordered GTA IV


As u posted just after my post of gta 4 I thought that you also ordered one...and will get it i 4-5 hr.. Later i got the point that u were posting abt battery backup....sorry!
btw I get 4.5 hr. On normal mode and more than 4.45 hr. On silent mode w/ min. Brightness and wifi.but it not recommended to use lappy after 25% battery left..


----------



## shaggy (Jul 22, 2012)

Played *Crysis Warhead* for about an hour, max temp was 95*, resolution was 1366x768, fps was very good, all settings were ultra*(Enthusiast)*.
The thing that I want to say?
*NO THROTTLING*


----------



## har (Jul 22, 2012)

I am getting the same result with crysis 2 at enthusiast setting. And no throttling at all. I think it occurs only when  you try to play the latest games at ultra settings at 1600*900. Even gt650m cant handle that. Use 1366*768 res and you will be fine even at ultra settings 



pratyush997 said:


> As u posted just after my post of gta 4 I thought that you also ordered one...and will get it i 4-5 hr.. Later i got the point that u were posting abt battery backup....sorry!
> btw I get 4.5 hr. On normal mode and more than 4.45 hr. On silent mode w/ min. Brightness and wifi.but it not recommended to use lappy after 25% battery left..



I get a bit more than 5 on silent. Maybe its because of i5.


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 22, 2012)

har said:


> I am getting the same result with crysis 2 at enthusiast setting. And no throttling at all. I think it occurs only when  you try to play the latest games at ultra settings at 1600*900. Even gt650m cant handle that. Use 1366*768 res and you will be fine even at ultra settings



@Har and Shaggy

Please try playing same(game,settings,gameplay time) with 900p resolution and confirm whether it throttles or not!!


----------



## psychopaRth (Jul 22, 2012)

I have tried playing crysis 2 at 1024*768...lowest settings... I bought cooler master U3...ambient temp is arnd 30 C... still it is throttling at 91 C (GPU temp ) ... if i play on battery the gpu works at 850 Mhz and temp is 86 C.... can anybody tell me a tool to underclock my GPU ... i think it will definitely solve my throttling issues.


----------



## rider (Jul 22, 2012)

Play those games in native resolution that is 1600x900 but not in very high/ultra settings, set it to medium or high.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 22, 2012)

yeah buddies confirm it by playing on 900p  we wanna see


----------



## rider (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes, please don't tell your what fps you are getting unless you post sample images with fraps and graphics settings.


----------



## sj2202 (Jul 22, 2012)

I have a query guys.
Is there a lot of visual difference  between 900p ultra graphics and 900p high graphics(or between High and medium)?
Is it worth the load on your system?


----------



## rider (Jul 22, 2012)

650M is not for extreme gaming, it is just a high end multimedia GPU.
There is a always a difference in medium to high and high to very high/ultra.


----------



## sj2202 (Jul 22, 2012)

^^Ok,but is it worth the load?
Plus, which one would be better,1366x768 ultra or 900p high?


----------



## har (Jul 22, 2012)

sj2202 said:


> ^^Ok,but is it worth the load?
> Plus, which one would be better,1366x768 ultra or 900p high?



I like 1366*768 at ultra more.


----------



## shaggy (Jul 22, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> @Har and Shaggy
> 
> Please try playing same(game,settings,gameplay time) with 900p resolution and confirm whether it throttles or not!!



I already said that I'm playing Max Payne 3 with high and ultra settings at 1600x900. Its not throttling.
All you need is better ventilation and, in some cases, a cooler.


----------



## sj2202 (Jul 22, 2012)

har said:


> I like 1366*768 at ultra more.



Ok....thanx 



shaggy said:


> I already said that I'm playing Max Payne 3 with high and ultra settings at 1600x900. Its not throttling.
> All you need is better ventilation and, in some cases, a cooler.



If MP3 works,then EVERY GAME works!!


----------



## shaggy (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes played Crysis Warhead at 1600x900. Noticed the obvious change in FPS. But was very playable. Another change : the temps reached 90* mark very fast but stayed at 98* for almost 45 mins. No throttling.
@rider : I have tried uploading pics in this forum from the very first day. Something's wrong with my browser or this forum.

I will upload pics in some other site and post links here in the future.


----------



## har (Jul 22, 2012)

shaggy said:


> Yes played Crysis Warhead at 1600x900. Noticed the obvious change in FPS. But was very playable. Another change : the temps reached 90* mark very fast but stayed at 98* for almost 45 mins. No throttling.
> @rider : I have tried uploading pics in this forum from the very first day. Something's wrong with my browser or this forum.
> 
> I will upload pics in some other site and post links here in the future.



98 is high 

At 1366*768 ultra,my processor stays at 87 deg and GPU 78-79 for most modern games like arkham asylum and city.


----------



## cremator (Jul 22, 2012)

Hey guys.. bought my first ever laptop ie samsung np550 i7 yesterday.. 58.6k in chennai.. this discussion has helped me and educated me a lot about laptops .. thanks !


----------



## shaggy (Jul 22, 2012)

cremator said:


> Hey guys.. bought my first ever laptop ie samsung np550 i7 yesterday.. 58.6k in chennai.. this discussion has helped me and educated me a lot about laptops .. thanks !



Congrats on your new laptop.




har said:


> 98 is high
> 
> At 1366*768 ultra,my processor stays at 87 deg and GPU 78-79 for most modern games like arkham asylum and city.



My GPU stays at 80*. But 1600x900 resolutions flame up CPU temps. But as long as there's no throttling, I'm fine.


----------



## prashant1397 (Jul 22, 2012)

Hello everyone! I finally got my Samsung lappy. i7 version  So excited ..!!! 
To introduce myself... I have been reading this forum for quite much time now..(joined since the 15r SE forum)...
I would like to thank you all for helping me get this lappy  Thanks all 
Completed Black ops without an issue at 1366x768


----------



## psychopaRth (Jul 22, 2012)

shaggy said:


> Played *Crysis Warhead* for about an hour, max temp was 95*, resolution was 1366x768, fps was very good, all settings were ultra*(Enthusiast)*.
> The thing that I want to say?
> *NO THROTTLING*



My GPU starts throttling at 91 C only...should i contact customer care??? Please help people !!


----------



## RON28 (Jul 22, 2012)

shaggy but i guess crysis warhead is a resource hungry game..thats why temps have crossed 90c mark  how much average fps you got in ultra settings?


----------



## sj2202 (Jul 22, 2012)

On the lenovo India site if we go to the Ideapad Y series page
Laptop PCs - IdeaPad Y Series by | Lenovo | (IN)

the picture displayed is of Y580,but no info about it!!..


----------



## guru_da_preet (Jul 22, 2012)

sj2202 said:


> On the lenovo India site if we go to the Ideapad Y series page
> Laptop PCs - IdeaPad Y Series by | Lenovo | (IN)
> 
> the picture displayed is of Y580,but no info about it!!..



that pic is not of the Y580 but the Y570....sorry to disappoint....but look at the edge of the screen and you can see that it is orange.....the 580 does not come in orange, as far as I know.....

p.s.

does anybody have any idea about the 580 official arrival in India.


----------



## sj2202 (Jul 22, 2012)

guru_da_preet said:


> that pic is not of the Y580 but the Y570....sorry to disappoint....but look at the edge of the screen and you can see that it is orange.....the 580 does not come in orange, as far as I know.....
> 
> p.s.
> 
> does anybody have any idea about the 580 official arrival in India.



Buddy,it's the Y580,look at the extreme left-bottom of the screen,it's Y580.
Plus you can also see the JBL speakers.


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 22, 2012)

Is there much difference between the 1366x768 and 1600x900 resolutions in games? more items appear on screen? 1366x768 seems good enough......so unofficially the throttling issues have been solved...


----------



## sj2202 (Jul 22, 2012)

abhishekmaha said:


> Is there much difference between the 1366x768 and 1600x900 resolutions in games? more items appear on screen? 1366x768 seems good enough......so unofficially the throttling issues have been solved...



Ya...they are solved...kind of 
But maybe after a proper driver update you'll be able to game on 900p without any issues!!!


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 22, 2012)

^^fingers crossed!!!


----------



## shaggy (Jul 22, 2012)

ron28 said:


> shaggy but i guess crysis warhead is a resource hungry game..thats why temps have crossed 90c mark  How much average fps you got in ultra settings?



52 fps


----------



## Curius7 (Jul 22, 2012)

cremator said:


> Hey guys.. bought my first ever laptop ie samsung np550 i7 yesterday.. 58.6k in chennai.. this discussion has helped me and educated me a lot about laptops .. thanks !



Hey, where did you buy it in Chennai ?
and do you know the price of the i5 variant ??


----------



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Jul 22, 2012)

Do gpu temps cross the 85 c mark while playing at 720p?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 22, 2012)

Is there anybody who have a godamn ides of a good working patch for GTA 4


----------



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Jul 22, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Is there anybody who have a godamn ides of a good working patch for GTA 4



I've been using patch 1.4 as all my graphics enhancing mods work quite well with it....although the latest patch is 1.7


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 22, 2012)

^^does the default patch 1.0 worked well ????


----------



## shaggy (Jul 22, 2012)

xOvErClOcKeRx said:


> Do gpu temps cross the 85 c mark while playing at 720p?



Never happened with me


----------



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Jul 22, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^does the default patch 1.0 worked well ????



Nah, I had some fps issues even on my gtx 580 (oc'd to 900mhz). After all, its a poorly optimized port...


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 22, 2012)

xOvErClOcKeRx said:


> Nah, I had some fps issues even on my gtx 580 (oc'd to 900mhz). After all, its a poorly optimized port...


oh god..Thankss...I thought something was wrong w/ my lappy!!
So will installing 1.7 patch solve the fps and lagging problem??

Amazing Battery Life.........
Lasted for around 5 hr 30 mins..and then gave me critical battery warning!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RON28 (Jul 22, 2012)

shaggy said:


> 52 fps



wow


----------



## sj2202 (Jul 22, 2012)

I am going to buy this laptop in about a week or so.
But before I do that,I am thinking of ordering the other stuff.

1.Mouse:Logitech G400
2.Mousepad:SS QCK+ Tyloo
3.Cooling Pad:Not sure what to buy 
4.Gamepad:Microsoft Wired Controller
5.A/V-Kaspersky Internet Security

Are all these devices good enough in their categories?Suggestions are welcome. 

And I'll most probably reject the bag offered by the dealer, so please suggest a bag too in which I can fit 1,2,3 and 4(not necessarily) along with the lappy.


----------



## vipulgreattt (Jul 22, 2012)

Just saw a 15.6" model. Thats a big one.. Dont you guys get portability problem. I wish there were a 14" model with same config.. And what happened to people who were gonna buy in delhi. Somebody said that he can manage to convince dealer with 45k for I5 model, if a bunch of people go to buy this collectively..


----------



## har (Jul 22, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Amazing Battery Life.........
> Lasted for around 5 hr 30 mins..and then gave me critical battery warning!!!!!!!!!



 
Told ya this lappy gives more than 5 hrs battery. Its just amazing !!


----------



## RON28 (Jul 22, 2012)

sj2202 said:


> *1.Mouse:Logitech G400
> 2.Mousepad:SS QCK+ Tyloo*



are u a CS 1.6 player?


----------



## sj2202 (Jul 22, 2012)

^^ya..


----------



## daksh (Jul 22, 2012)

Great mouse and mat choice . Why would you refuse the bag , its free . I have the u3 but id suggest go for u2 as u3 can hardly be called portable . U2 is just prefect for this laptop .


----------



## eduku (Jul 22, 2012)

daksh said:


> My I7 hasn't throttled till yet on 90w adapter .





@ i7 owners,
Can you please confirm that your laptop does not throttle in stress tests like Prime95 and FurMark.  
And as some of the people were mentioning that throttling does not occur when running on battery (ac disconnected), I think its due to the fact that when running on battery, the i7-3610QM works only at its base frequency of 2.3GHz instead of turbo boosting (overclocking) up to the possible 3.3GHz, there by almost 40% of performance is lost (not that it really matters with a processor with the power of the 3610QM, but just for arguments sake)...
If in case the throttling persists, then do you guys think that Samsung might give us a more powerful PSU (say, 120 Watt as opposed to the bundled 90 Watt)...
I know that Ivy Bridge can operate up to temperatures of 105*C, but what should be the maximum operating temperature for the NVIDIA GT650M GPU?


----------



## demolisher48 (Jul 22, 2012)

sj2202 said:


> ^^ya..



me too...


----------



## vipulgreattt (Jul 22, 2012)

demolisher48 said:


> me too...



Me too.


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 22, 2012)

The i7 variant runs perfectly. No issues whatsoever.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 22, 2012)

sj2202 said:


> 1.Mouse:Logitech *G400*


What about g300


----------



## RON28 (Jul 23, 2012)

vipulgreattt said:


> Me too.



me too  only a cs 1.6 freak can identify other freaks


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 23, 2012)

I too have i5 samsung np550. Why the battery charging has stopped at 98%. When i am placing the pointer over the battery icon on taskbar it display-'98% available(plugged in,not charging)


----------



## demolisher48 (Jul 23, 2012)

RON28 said:


> me too  only a cs 1.6 freak can identify other freaks



hell yeah



Swapnil26sps said:


> I too have i5 samsung np550. Why the battery charging has stopped at 98%. When i am placing the pointer over the battery icon on taskbar it display-'98% available(plugged in,not charging)



say your i5 version is working fine right what are the temps and throttling?


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 23, 2012)

I dont have any recent game to check temps and throttling. The most recent game i have fifa08 that too .......... I might buy today original nfs run. But i dont have any software and internet connection. This is via mobile(2g).


----------



## guru_da_preet (Jul 23, 2012)

do you need to buy the original cs1.6 to play online????
or will the free downloaded work.

please don't mind the noob question....


----------



## SunE (Jul 23, 2012)

^^ No & yes


----------



## RON28 (Jul 23, 2012)

guru_da_preet said:


> do you need to buy the original cs1.6 to play online????
> or will the free downloaded work.
> 
> please don't mind the noob question....



free download version can also be played online  but if you purchase it and play on steam...there won't be any hackers, but yes lots of *PROS*


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 23, 2012)

Just played Max Payne 3 online for more than 1 hour. Didn't throttle for a single second. Constant 45+ fps. 

Non AC room, with the U3 cooling pad. 

Temps. 
Ambient temperature 35.
CPU max - 83.
GPU - 72.

Chill out guys. The laptop is fine. Don't listen to the people who've bought Inspirons and are trying to disregard this one on the forum just because they regret their choice.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 23, 2012)

^^room temps>>>..................btw Awesome temps


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 23, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> I too have i5 samsung np550. Why the battery charging has stopped at 98%. When i am placing the pointer over the battery icon on taskbar it display-'98% available(plugged in,not charging)



anyone care to answer this?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 23, 2012)

^^Recalibrate the battery in bios settings.....and if possible restore defaults in Easy settings if problem persists Restore system Image to Initial stage....Well I tried posting this @8AM but can't...BTW try it


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 23, 2012)

Wokay..thanks for answering. I'll try and report.

One question. Can i play games while laptop is charging?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 23, 2012)

^^ yeah but I think 90W is a bit weak PSU for gaming and charging the Battery Simultaneously


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 23, 2012)

Ok...then i wont game while charging.thank you...


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 23, 2012)

Haha I just *SOLD my inspiron 15R SE* lap for a loss of only near 1k 

Now gonna buy Samsung 550p i7 version  
Hope this big decision i took wont make me regret in any sense other than the backlit(no big deal for me)

What say guys??

Lemme move on and buy samsung soon enuf so as to not miss the extra 1 year warranty ??



Hope samsung has good enuf service somewhere less but near dell. 

Thanks to aaaaaaaaaall f you guyszzzz


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 23, 2012)

^^^^cooooooooool..Another sammy owner!


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 23, 2012)

Sorry. Forgot to thank everyone here. Thanks to everyone who posted in this thread,helped in finalizing i5 np550. Thank you very much guys. 
One more question. *How you guys play,on mains,but after removing battery or just leave the battery in laptop?*

This thread started on 6th july,thanks to rider. Today is 22 july and alot of np550 owners. Is there any laptop(only on TDF) which got so many owners in this short time? Anyway how many total owners now?


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 23, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> Anyway how many total owners now?



+1 to this 



			
				Swapnil26sps said:
			
		

> How you guys play,on mains,but after removing battery or just leave the battery in laptop?


better leave battery inside laptop and play on mains..battery has some circuits which keep laptop safe from varying voltage n all (i read somewhere)



Guys how is Cooler Master NotePal L1 Cooling Pad for 550p for a budget near 1k ?
A guy wrote the review in FK pasted in below spoiler ... 
stressing on point (1) he mentioned ,*how is this cooling pad for 550p*?



Spoiler



by Karan Kumar
01 May 12 

I've bought 2 laptop coolers this past month and have been doing a lot of research on how(and if at all) these things really work and which one would be best for your needs. The cooler master L1 is a great product and it will reduce the operating temperature of your laptop by a couple of degrees but i'd just like to make a small checklist about how to buy a laptop cooler which is perfect for your needs.

1. Identify the "hot-spots": Look on the underside of your laptop. Where all do you see vents. Where are the areas you feel the laptop burning up. Do you know where the fan is? Figure out where exactly the hot-spots are and find a cooler that has fans at/near those locations. If you have a laptop that has vents on the top-right and your cooler has fans on the bottom-left it's really not going to be as useful as you'd like. If there's no cooler that has fans where your hot-spots are, buy one that has movable fans (Cooler Master U2/U3)

2. Where do you most use your laptop: On your lap/on the desk/on a bed. You need a cooler that's comfortable. Wherever you're going to be using your machine. If you're a lap user, look for ones that have cushioning on the bottom or who's fans blades don't protrude. If you need a cooler with more adjustable angles and inclining options, or with a stand, those are available too.

3. Size: Obviously dont go buy a cooler for a 14" laptop if the one you're using is 17" or even vice versa

4. Frills: Do you want a cooler that doubles up as a portable set of speakers. Look at models from logitech if you do. Do you like shiny blue lights coming out from the bottom, then you can look at models that sport those. This would be a very low priority though.

Tally all the above 4 options and there's surely going to be a cooler that fits your needs. For me it was the Cooler Master X-Slim. Whats yours?!


----------



## sj2202 (Jul 23, 2012)

Sorry for replying late,was on a Naruto Spree since morning!! 



pratyush997 said:


> What about g300



Nopes,I wanted a mouse like the MX518,and since G400 is its successor,then I guess its the best choice. 



daksh said:


> Great mouse and mat choice . Why would you refuse the bag , its free . I have the u3 but id suggest go for u2 as u3 can hardly be called portable . U2 is just prefect for this laptop .



Ummm...well...if the shopkeeper is charging extra for the bag then I'll reject it...otherwise I'm ok.. 
But my point is that even though I get that bag for free,I don't think that it would be that good space wise and quality wise.That's why I am asking for suggestion.
Ok,I'll go with the U2 then.. 
I was getting a bit confused between single(BIG) fan and 2(small) fans cooler..



RON28 said:


> me too  only a cs 1.6 freak can identify other freaks



Absolutely!!..


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 23, 2012)

@girishpaiv:thank you..i'll play as you said.


----------



## psychopaRth (Jul 23, 2012)

gunner_kanishk said:


> Just played Max Payne 3 online for more than 1 hour. Didn't throttle for a single second. Constant 45+ fps.
> 
> Non AC room, with the U3 cooling pad.
> 
> ...




What the heck dude!!!! I too have NP550 ... room temp is now 26 C... 
CPU max - 94
GPU max - 91
played Ghost Recon future soldier.... works only for 10 min ... then the FPS comes down to 5-6 ..... res 1366*768 all setting low ...throttles like hell.... n yes i have U3 cooling pad...


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 23, 2012)

Ok...this is alarming


----------



## Funny (Jul 23, 2012)

COD Black Ops and NFS UG works great at High settings.


----------



## sj2202 (Jul 23, 2012)

psychopaRth said:


> What the heck dude!!!! I too have NP550 ... room temp is now 26 C...
> CPU max - 94
> GPU max - 91
> played Ghost Recon future soldier.... works only for 10 min ... then the FPS comes down to 5-6 ..... res 1366*768 all setting low ...throttles like hell.... n yes i have U3 cooling pad...



You have the i5 or i7?
Are you playing on AC power or battery?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 23, 2012)

psychopaRth said:


> What the heck dude!!!! I too have NP550 ... room temp is now 26 C...
> CPU max - 94
> GPU max - 91
> played Ghost Recon future soldier.... works only for 10 min ... then the FPS comes down to 5-6 ..... res 1366*768 all setting low ...throttles like hell.... n yes i have U3 cooling pad...


thats f**king hot...Try two books method in such a way that the air passes below the lappy!Sometimes I blow air under the lappy or get a cooling pad ASAP


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 23, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> thats f**king hot...Try two books method in such a way that the air passes below the lappy!Sometimes I blow air under the lappy or get a cooling pad ASAP



he said he have a u3 cooling pad.. wtf is this?? kinda surprising result


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 23, 2012)

^^^yeah!



psychopaRth said:


> What the heck dude!!!! I too have NP550 ... room temp is now 26 C...
> CPU max - 94
> GPU max - 91
> played Ghost Recon future soldier.... works only for 10 min ... then the FPS comes down to 5-6 ..... res 1366*768 all setting low ...throttles like hell.... n yes i have U3 cooling pad...


Did you switched to turbo mode b4 playing game!!


----------



## vipulgreattt (Jul 23, 2012)

psychopaRth said:


> What the heck dude!!!! I too have NP550 ... room temp is now 26 C...
> CPU max - 94
> GPU max - 91
> played Ghost Recon future soldier.... works only for 10 min ... then the FPS comes down to 5-6 ..... res 1366*768 all setting low ...throttles like hell.... n yes i have U3 cooling pad...





Thats too much man.. I guess there must be poor ventilation.. As said above, did switch to turbo mode?

or by any chance were the ventilation blocked somehow, on bed etc?


----------



## aaronlivera (Jul 23, 2012)

psychopaRth said:


> What the heck dude!!!! I too have NP550 ... room temp is now 26 C...
> CPU max - 94
> GPU max - 91
> played Ghost Recon future soldier.... works only for 10 min ... then the FPS comes down to 5-6 ..... res 1366*768 all setting low ...throttles like hell.... n yes i have U3 cooling pad...





That's really hot...!!! Something tells me u must go for a replacement u might have got the defective piece...  any how wait for some more suggestions....  




Am also going to buy one.... any one in Coimbatore interested in buying this ...??


Will I be able to add an ssd...??  If so can I make it boot the windows and Linux in that drive....??? (By keeping the ssd as the c: drive)


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 23, 2012)

psychopaRth said:


> What the heck dude!!!! I too have NP550 ... room temp is now 26 C...
> CPU max - 94
> GPU max - 91
> played Ghost Recon future soldier.... works only for 10 min ... then the FPS comes down to 5-6 ..... res 1366*768 all setting low ...throttles like hell.... n yes i have U3 cooling pad...



Dafuq 

Answer the questions that the guys below have asked. 

My GPU has never crossed 80 degrees till now. :\


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 23, 2012)

Sorry for going off-topic here...but do any of you have any info on this laptop?

HP Pavilion dv6-7034: HP Pavilion dv6-7034tx Entertainment Notebook PC Product Specifications - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

It's obviously an old model since it uses the Sandy Bridge...but rider said that IB outscores SB only in graphics....If this is available for around 60k, then i would be excellent...


----------



## vipulgreattt (Jul 23, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> Ok...then i wont game while charging.thank you...



I dont think thats a good idea to play games on battery.


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 23, 2012)

he means playing when battery is fully charged and topping up...at least i think so!!


----------



## rekrow (Jul 23, 2012)

abhishekmaha said:


> Sorry for going off-topic here...but do any of you have any info on this laptop?
> 
> HP Pavilion dv6-7034: HP Pavilion dv6-7034tx Entertainment Notebook PC Product Specifications - HP Customer Care (United States - English)
> 
> It's obviously an old model since it uses the Sandy Bridge...but rider said that IB outscores SB only in graphics....If this is available for around 60k, then i would be excellent...



you're in the states come to india  check indian site. that model is not available in india.

hey can you guys suggest me a nice gamepad within 1 grand?
thanks in advance


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 23, 2012)

Yo...Guyz Just applied 1.4 Patch on Gta 4 and Booom...50 FPS+ on 1600*900 and on ultra settings and trust me !!!!!!!!!!Its awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sorry didn't started HWMonitor b4 playing game!



rekrow said:


> you're in the states come to india  check indian site. that model is not available in india.
> 
> hey can you guys suggest me a nice gamepad within 1 grand?
> thanks in advance


What about This??


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 23, 2012)

abhishekmaha said:


> he means playing when battery is fully charged and topping up...at least i think so!!



no,not like that. Gaming while battery is charging.


----------



## sj2202 (Jul 23, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Yo...Guyz Just applied 1.4 Patch on Gta 4 and Booom...50 FPS+ on 1600*900 and on ultra settings and trust me !!!!!!!!!!Its awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Sorry didn't started HWMonitor b4 playing game!



That is seriously amazing!!.   



rekrow said:


> hey can you guys suggest me a nice gamepad within 1 grand?
> thanks in advance



ummm....you can try the logitech one,it has got good reviews
Logitech Gamepad F310 | Gamepad | Flipkart.com

or strictly going by your budget,
Thrustmaster Firestorm Dual Analog 3 (PC) (Black) | Gamepad | Flipkart.com

But I would personally like you to increase your budget by Rs. 500 and go for the Microsoft controller......even though it's price is Rs. 1899 on flipkart,you can get it for Rs. 1500 in local stores.It's highly recommended!!

Microsoft Wired Controller | Gamepad | Flipkart.com


----------



## gamer0704 (Jul 23, 2012)

the pune gang finally got the sammy..in all 4 
(me, dmplog, ankesh and sakii)
Price was 48.5 with no freebies..
Sakii had a tough time due to his employers-icici card!
the icici atm near baba computers were either shutdown or not functioning.
managed to get the money and finally boarded bus to valsad at 8:30pm.


----------



## rekrow (Jul 23, 2012)

thanks everyone  i guess i'll collect some cash and go for the microsoft one itself! 

and yeah i played fifa 12 in 1600*900 at high gfx, temps were about 70. is that too much for fifa? at no load its about 50 to 60 .


----------



## RON28 (Jul 23, 2012)

gamer0704 said:


> the pune gang finally got the sammy..in all 4
> (me, dmplog, ankesh and sakii)
> Price was 48.5 with no freebies..
> Sakii had a tough time due to his employers-icici card!
> ...



congrats to all  did you played any game?


----------



## gamer0704 (Jul 23, 2012)

RON28 said:


> congrats to all  did you played any game?



Nopes..

BTW people here were looking for partitioning the 1tb.
Here is what i found :

Create a New Partition on a Windows 7 Hard Disk


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 23, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Yo...Guyz Just applied 1.4 Patch on Gta 4 and Booom...50 FPS+ on 1600*900 and on ultra settings and trust me !!!!!!!!!!Its awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Sorry didn't started HWMonitor b4 playing game!
> 
> 
> oh great  thats what i want to listen great awesome results  yeah did u checked the temps???? thanks pratyush  yeah great result finally!!!!!!!


----------



## gamer0704 (Jul 23, 2012)

My Initial impression of sammy:

1. keyboard definitely needs to be get used to, as i am moving from lenovo r400.
it simply looks too tiny. i hate the windows pointer middling with the typing 
2. sound is crystal clear for me. jbl rocks!
3. i tried to close screen with firm left hand..could easily see the liquid-effect on screen.
This also happens with lenovo though. 

windows is not my favourite os and will be switching to ubuntu asap.
have taken screen, sound and video samples. trying to upload for sharing.


----------



## RON28 (Jul 23, 2012)

gamer0704 said:


> Nopes..
> 
> BTW people here were looking for partitioning the 1tb.
> 
> better use this software, far superior than windows partition manger and easy to understand, LINK


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 24, 2012)

gamer0704 said:


> My Initial impression of sammy:
> 
> 1. keyboard definitely needs to be get used to, as i am moving from lenovo r400.
> it simply looks too tiny. i hate the windows pointer middling with the typing
> ...



I know this may sound off topic but is'nt gaming difficult on linux??
I tried a simple game Robin Hood:Legend of Sherwood on Fedora 16 using Wine...It was totally unplayable!! The screen was overall highly darkish and I could not make out any characters...The system had only Graphics Media Accelerator but still it worked perfectly on the dualbooted Windows XP...I am a total newbie to Linux so please don't "Facepalm" me


----------



## RON28 (Jul 24, 2012)

abhishekmaha said:


> I know this may sound off topic but is'nt gaming difficult on linux??
> I tried a simple game Robin Hood:Legend of Sherwood on Fedora 16 using Wine...It was totally unplayable!! The screen was overall highly darkish and I could not make out any characters...The system had only Graphics Media Accelerator but still it worked perfectly on the dualbooted Windows XP...I am a total newbie to Linux so please don't "Facepalm" me


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 24, 2012)

gamer0704 said:


> the pune gang finally got the sammy..in all 4
> (me, dmplog, ankesh and sakii)
> Price was 48.5 with no freebies..
> Sakii had a tough time due to his employers-icici card!
> ...



congrats to all you guys.


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 24, 2012)

Just played Max Payne 3 online for 3 hours. 1600X900 resolution, normal settings. 

No throttling.

CPU temp at the end of the session - 69 degrees. 

AC room, no cooling pad. 

The laptop is 'cool'.


----------



## Prongs298 (Jul 24, 2012)

Download ThrottleStop 4.00 | techPowerUp

The ThrottleStop Guide


why dont you guys use throttle stop to lock the cpu multiplier to a good number which neither decreases performance nor results in high temps. my bet would be between 13 and 18 depending on the game.


----------



## vivekanand (Jul 24, 2012)

*Thanks a lot guys..!*

Hello everyone, I am Vivek from Chennai. Have been following this thread for a week or so. And as a result decided to buy the Samsung np550 i7 version and bought the same last Saturday for 59K. The laptop is awesome.

I just need some suggestions. My temporary room at the moment is a small one with no A/C. I also keep the windows shut at evenings to avoid mosquitoes.. he he. So experiencing ventilation issues with the laptop, and so am planning to buy a cooling pad.

I cannot decide whether to buy a cooling pad with a one big fan in the middle or the two small fans at the sides. Because I know the hot air comes out of the vent in the left side of the laptop. But cannot figure out whether it has air intake in the same vent as well or the small array of holes at the bottom.

Thanks a lot in advance. Hoping to clear more doubts in future regarding this laptop.


----------



## gamer0704 (Jul 24, 2012)

abhishekmaha said:


> I know this may sound off topic but is'nt gaming difficult on linux??



I am not into gaming right now


----------



## ankeshdave (Jul 24, 2012)

Got my Lappy yesterday (i5 Version) 

There are a lot of softwares installed on the system.

Laptop took a bit more time to charge than unsual (my be first charge).

I have a few question to those who have been using these before hand.


How can you switch Graphics cards (Like that you do with AMD Switchable Graphics)
Has any updated the BIOS ?? What features u gain in bios settings. I Currenty cannot see graphic properties or settings in bios.
What is movie color  ?? (When ever i play a video it slides in and then fades out)


----------



## demolisher48 (Jul 24, 2012)

finally gonna buy this beast tomorrow. but the dealer at solan is charging 52k for the i5 version without any accessories.


----------



## ankeshdave (Jul 24, 2012)

demolisher48 said:


> finally gonna buy this beast tomorrow. but the dealer at solan is charging 52k for the i5 version without any accessories.



Dude 52990/- is the MRP on the box


----------



## sakii (Jul 24, 2012)

Finally *mission accomplished* aftr a long wait PUNE SAMSUNG CHAPTER came to end with awl of us ( me+gamer+ankesh+dmplog) came out of shop happy happy.

For me it was a trip to remember(especially aftr forgotting 2 card pins & finally getting my 1 card block for the day  and making half cash and half account transfer mode  net banking came to rescue at-last).

I had done only 1 thing from morning and tht was JBL show. It is just awesome sound. 

Rest I am experiencing Laptop little bit slow & also 1st tym battery was consumed quite quickly ( I charged it to FULL before consuming within a hour it consumed 50% * Is it OKAY or shuld I worry*. 

Also I hv yet to knw a lot abt ma lappy. Which I will use by evening. 

1 que. I am planning to buy a cooler ( U3 or U2 ) I wnt it to fit in tht bag...are they compatible with the bag... as I am abt to go home aftr few days so will order frm Flipkart or *If any one can point out specific shop at nehru place I will get it frm there by ma bro.*.



ankeshdave said:


> Dude 52990/- is the MRP on the box



SUPRRRR excitied ankesh carried even box to work...  LOL.. BTW yess thts MRP on the box.


----------



## Ashish247 (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm back from Kolkata. Gonna buy this tomorrow itself... must say, some issues did pop up while I was gone... Any special notes regarding the purchase? or everything's just as fine as it was before?


----------



## vipulgreattt (Jul 24, 2012)

I am also gonna buy this lappy (i5 version) this week probably. The thing is I need a wifi router and a good enough (but not too expensive) headset. In fact mainly for its mic, as I am thinking of making some video tutorials and have to record my voice too.
Any suggestions??

What is the best price for this lappy in Delhi and where. Also, should I buy cooler on the same day? as some guy said that cooler should be according to hotspots of bottom of lappy and the fans must be movable or according to those hotspots. Also the cooler should draw power from AC adapter and not USB of laptop itself.

Thanks


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 24, 2012)

^^i just bought DLINK dsl 2750u


----------



## vipulgreattt (Jul 24, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^i just bought DLINK dsl 2750u



How's it working? Any specific brand or type is there, which is often preferred?

And also please suggest headset.


----------



## aaronlivera (Jul 24, 2012)

To the proud owners...!!!

have any one of  u added ssd to your laptop...???


And any one planning on to buy this laptop in Coimbatore...??


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 24, 2012)

vipulgreattt said:


> How's it working? Any specific brand or type is there, which is often preferred?
> 
> And also please suggest headset.


The router is cool!.Link
What ur budget for headset?


----------



## demolisher48 (Jul 24, 2012)

ankeshdave said:


> Dude 52990/- is the MRP on the box



so i should bargain right
?


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 24, 2012)

demolisher48 said:


> so i should bargain right
> ?



yes . Try to get it in 51k.


----------



## vipulgreattt (Jul 24, 2012)

Guys, is there some extended warranty on purchase of Sammy? And if yes, when will this scheme expire?



pratyush997 said:


> What ur budget for headset?



Actually I dont have much budget for them. Less than Rs 500 (+100 if nothing less is possible) would be great.

Otherwise I can also manage through a simple good working microphone. In fact I posted a query in Audio section for them but nobody goes there.

So in short.. I need a microphone with good enough sound recording quality to use in making of videos.
Headsets are just kind of extension, as no quality microphone seems to be there in low budget. And also I am doubtful about their compatibility with computers.

I saw this sometime ago, but not sure about quality of iball.

Does anyone have experience with them or any other similar ones.. 


About Wifi router... this one seems to be expensive.. I was expecting at around 1500 bucks. Is there any alternative like this.

Btw there is huge difference between these two prices, what changed??



Swapnil26sps said:


> yes . Try to get it in 51k.



Wasn't it around 47k in Delhi somewhere?? I am considering that price, otherwise I wont be able to get some necessary accessories I need


----------



## sakii (Jul 24, 2012)

> Wasn't it around 47k in Delhi somewhere?? I am considering that price, otherwise I wont be able to get some necessary accessories I need



Don't u think thts dirt cheap. We at pune got lowest of 48.5 K. Man confirm the rate once....!!!



Swapnil26sps said:


> yes . Try to get it in 51k.



Ask for some goddies too....


----------



## vipulgreattt (Jul 24, 2012)

sakii said:


> Don't u think thts dirt cheap. We at pune got lowest of 48.5 K. Man confirm the rate once....!!!



Lol.. I said in Delhi.. There is a difference.. Some guy in this same forum was saying about 47.5k from some dealer 

He even was optimistic about getting it for 45k when 4-5 people buy from him together..

Dont remember who is he.. PM me if you guys read this and havent bought from that dealer..


----------



## demolisher48 (Jul 24, 2012)

sakii said:


> Don't u think thts dirt cheap. We at pune got lowest of 48.5 K. Man confirm the rate once....!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ask for some goddies too....



gonna do that..... & will tell tomorrow how it works? very excited about it


----------



## gamer0704 (Jul 24, 2012)

if i press the left corner/side of the spacebar, i can hear a quirking sound from key.
anyone else seeing this?

another issue is that theres whole of leftmost column on trackpad thats dead or does not respond. (there should be scrollbar just like in lenovo/dell lappy's)


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 24, 2012)

I personally think that arrow  keys on the laptop keyboard not going to last long if continuously play game everyday for long hours(atleast applies for me)


----------



## rider (Jul 24, 2012)

use 190 rupees intex gaming keyboard with USB


----------



## psychopaRth (Jul 24, 2012)

gunner_kanishk said:


> Dafuq
> 
> Answer the questions that the guys below have asked.
> 
> My GPU has never crossed 80 degrees till now. :\



Sorry guys ... cudnt reply earlier... my sys specs are

Samsung Series 5 NP550P powered by Intel® Core™ i7 Processor 3610QM (2.30 GHz, 6 MB L3 Cache), 8GB DDR3 RAM (1600MHz), NVIDIA GT 650M 2GB/Intel HD 4000, 1TB HDD 5400rpm, 1600x900 LED Matte display.

I have tried two book method, kept a 12V external fan ( extra ) beneath my U3( U3 already has 3 fans) ... N yes i switched to turbo mode...  no matter what i do temp still goes up too 91 C .... should i contact customer care and ask for replacement??


----------



## RON28 (Jul 24, 2012)

vipulgreattt said:


> Lol.. I said in Delhi.. There is a difference.. Some guy in this same forum was saying about 47.5k from some dealer
> 
> He even was optimistic about getting it for 45k when 4-5 people buy from him together..
> 
> Dont remember who is he.. PM me if you guys read this and havent bought from that dealer..



it was me  that 4-5 people were *TEAM PUNE*


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 24, 2012)

psychopaRth said:


> Sorry guys ... cudnt reply earlier... my sys specs are
> 
> Samsung Series 5 NP550P powered by Intel® Core™ i7 Processor 3610QM (2.30 GHz, 6 MB L3 Cache), 8GB DDR3 RAM (1600MHz), NVIDIA GT 650M 2GB/Intel HD 4000, 1TB HDD 5400rpm, 1600x900 LED Matte display.
> 
> I have tried two book method, kept a 12V external fan ( extra ) beneath my U3( U3 already has 3 fans) ... N yes i switched to turbo mode...  no matter what i do temp still goes up too 91 C .... should i contact customer care and ask for replacement??


Thats normal...While playing Gta 4 on Ultra settings My lappy crosses 92C-93C MAx...tried it in hot Room w/ cooling pad just 2 books! 96C was max....And for gpu-90C No throttling No fps drops..........It seems all fine...



Swapnil26sps said:


> I personally think that arrow  keys on the laptop keyboard not going to last long if continuously play game everyday for long hours(atleast applies for me)


Yo I use Super cheap Keyboard..240rs. for gaming!!!


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 24, 2012)

@rider:I was going to buy xbox controller but out of stock on flipkart. If i am going to play mission games alot then i'll buy keyboard suggested by you. Thank you.. But i dont play mission games,gives me headache.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 24, 2012)

^^lol


----------



## vipulgreattt (Jul 24, 2012)

RON28 said:


> it was me  that 4-5 people were *TEAM PUNE*



awwww 

Anyways, can anyone from delhi tell me the best deal for i5 version of sammy? Around 48k would be great so that I can buy my router and a headset.

Also please someone suggest me headset with good microphone for sound recording. (budget < Rs 500). If in this budget a good microphone alone can be purchased then that works for me too.

I kind of shortlisted this one.. Any views?

About router, I already have MTNL modem, so a good router without modem should work too..Any suggestions?


----------



## RON28 (Jul 24, 2012)

vipulgreattt said:


> awwww
> 
> Anyways, can anyone from delhi tell me the best deal for i5 version of sammy? Around 48k would be great so that I can buy my router and a headset.
> 
> ...



this one LINK and you can read my review on it...2nd one is mine(RON28)


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 24, 2012)

Buy the XBOX controller from any other site. Flipkart isn't the only one. 

I ordered mine from nextworld.in

Saved 200 bucks on Max Payne 3 and the controller combined. 

And here are Crysis 2 bencmarks. Hardcore settings. 1st is 1280X800 resolution. 2nd is 1366X768. 3rd is 1600X900.

The game is readily playable at 1366X768 at ultra settings. 


1.2012-07-24 21:38:37 - Crysis2
Frames: 12021 - Time: 274577ms - Avg: 43.780 - Min: 29 - Max: 64

2.2012-07-24 22:08:30 - Crysis2
Frames: 1181 - Time: 50233ms - Avg: 23.510 - Min: 19 - Max: 30

3.2012-07-24 22:10:15 - Crysis2
Frames: 4618 - Time: 146548ms - Avg: 31.512 - Min: 23 - Max: 64

Incredible game. 

*i.imgur.com/J1mn3.jpg


----------



## rider (Jul 24, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @rider:I was going to buy xbox controller but out of stock on flipkart. If i am going to play mission games alot then i'll buy keyboard suggested by you. Thank you.. But i dont play mission games,gives me headache.



lol, okay don't play shooting games.
Buy xbox controller from infibeam for 1799 LINK


----------



## vipulgreattt (Jul 24, 2012)

RON28 said:


> this one LINK and you can read my review on it...2nd one is mine(RON28)



Thanks man.. btw I am good in following footsteps in cs1.6. 

Are you sure you can record you own voice with good quality using this? You can try for yourself if you want and let me know 


On the other hand my brother seems to be pretty doubtful about samsung laptops. 
Idk how to convince him, that this one is with good build quality and much better than lot in same price range.


----------



## Ashish247 (Jul 24, 2012)

vipulgreattt said:


> Thanks man.. btw I am good in following footsteps in cs1.6.
> 
> 
> Idk how to convince him, that this one is with good build quality and much better than lot in same price range.



Make him read this thread


----------



## ankeshdave (Jul 24, 2012)

gamer0704 said:


> if i press the left corner/side of the spacebar, i can hear a quirking sound from key.
> anyone else seeing this?
> 
> another issue is that theres whole of leftmost column on trackpad thats dead or does not respond. (there should be scrollbar just like in lenovo/dell lappy's)



Dude to Mouse settings in control panel-> Select the tab "Device Settings" -> Press settings and configure the touch Pad according to you.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 24, 2012)

Finally Bench marked GTA 4 w/ 1.7 Patch and razor 1911 Patch
Temps.were at 89 for i7 and 80 for gpu
*s19.postimage.org/h4asehpgj/GTAIV_2012_07_24_20_19_22_26.jpg
*s19.postimage.org/nj9tb5w6b/GTAIV_2012_07_24_20_19_26_76.jpg
*s19.postimage.org/8bttqt4bn/GTAIV_2012_07_24_20_19_29_87.jpg
*s19.postimage.org/ctw4iwkdf/GTAIV_2012_07_23_21_48_10_05.png
Seems pretty awesome....


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 24, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Finally Bench marked GTA 4 w/ 1.7 Patch and razor 1911 Patch
> Temps.were at 89 for i7 and 80 for gpu
> *s19.postimage.org/h4asehpgj/GTAIV_2012_07_24_20_19_22_26.jpg
> *s19.postimage.org/nj9tb5w6b/GTAIV_2012_07_24_20_19_26_76.jpg
> ...



awesome     ROCKXXXXXXXXXXX!!!!!!


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 24, 2012)

*BTW Anybody play this game Multiplayer*
My Live id is Coolpratyush97


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 24, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> *BTW Anybody play this game Multiplayer*
> My Live id is Coolpratyush97



cool beanz!  i will save it for future lol


----------



## RON28 (Jul 24, 2012)

pratyush play GTA IV with icenhancer 1.3 MOD and explore the real  beauty of this game


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 24, 2012)

RON28 said:


> pratyush play GTA IV with icenhancer 1.3 MOD and explore the real  beauty of this game


Yeah will try that soon!


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 24, 2012)

@rider and @gunner_kanishk:thank you guys. But both website suggested by you guys respectively don't have wireless controller. And @gunner_kanishk:the xbox controller on nextworld.in is for xbox. Will it work for windows7 too?


----------



## RON28 (Jul 25, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Yeah will try that soon!



sorry i forgot its *ICEHANCER 2.0 MOD* take a look at this pics  

[URL=*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/193/icenhancerscreen04.jpg/][IMG]*img193.imageshack.us/img193/3994/icenhancerscreen04.jpg[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

[URL=*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/846/icenhancer.jpg/][IMG]*img846.imageshack.us/img846/8175/icenhancer.jpg[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

[URL=*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/94/gta4icehancer011.jpg/][IMG]*img94.imageshack.us/img94/206/gta4icehancer011.jpg[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

[URL=*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/819/1329629171gtaiv20120210.jpg/][IMG]*img819.imageshack.us/img819/366/1329629171gtaiv20120210.jpg[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

*do back up your GTA IV game before installing this MOD.*



vipulgreattt said:


> Thanks man.. btw I am good in following footsteps in cs1.6.
> 
> Are you sure you can record you own voice with good quality using this? You can try for yourself if you want and let me know
> 
> ...



i wont say in good quality but yes while playing my teamates can hear my voice clearly and loudly,


----------



## sj2202 (Jul 25, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @rider and @gunner_kanishk:thank you guys. But both website suggested by you guys respectively don't have wireless controller. And @gunner_kanishk:the xbox controller on nextworld.in is for xbox. Will it work for windows7 too?



Hey,nextworld has the wired controller for PC
Buy Microsoft Xbox 360 Wired Controller [BLACK] for PC in India at the best price. Screenshots, videos, reviews available.

and infibeam has it too
*www.infibeam.com/Accessories/i-Microsoft-XBox-360-Wired-Controller/P-M-GA-PC.html?id=Black


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 25, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @rider and @gunner_kanishk:thank you guys. But both website suggested by you guys respectively don't have wireless controller. And @gunner_kanishk:the xbox controller on nextworld.in is for xbox. Will it work for windows7 too?



Ofc lol.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 25, 2012)

gunner_kanishk said:


> Ofc lol.



i thought it might not work.Then why there are two different xbox  wireless controller mentioned with different price on flipkart. The one with lower price support windows and with higher price doesnt have windows on 'platform' field.

I am going offtopic in all my posts. Sorry.


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 25, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> i thought it might not work.Then why there are two different xbox  wireless controller mentioned with different price on flipkart. The one with lower price support windows and with higher price doesnt have windows on 'platform' field.
> 
> I am going offtopic in all my posts. Sorry.



AFAIK the wired one works for both PC and XBOX. I don't think there are separate controllers. 

I'm not sure about wireless ones though. Maybe the ones you saw were out of stock products? I can only see one wired controller on flipkart.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 25, 2012)

@gunner_kanishk:see visitors' message. 
Today i got infinite evo for i5 np550 from flipkart for INR2620 and just i saw the price on flipkart its INR2495. Thanks flipkart.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 25, 2012)

RON28 said:


> sorry i forgot its *ICEHANCER 2.0 MOD* take a look at this pics
> 
> 
> *do back up your GTA IV game before installing this MOD.*
> ...


----------



## sakii (Jul 25, 2012)

vipulgreattt said:


> Lol.. I said in Delhi.. There is a difference.. Some guy in this same forum was saying about 47.5k from some dealer
> 
> He even was optimistic about getting it for 45k when 4-5 people buy from him together..
> 
> Dont remember who is he.. PM me if you guys read this and havent bought from that dealer..



*Tht was RON frm PUNE* >> 





RON28 said:


> it was me  that 4-5 people were *TEAM PUNE*





Ashish247 said:


> Make him read this thread


   yup...rightly said.


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 25, 2012)

Holy mother of Nico Bellic.... Those pics are dope...


----------



## magnet (Jul 25, 2012)

2 questions..
1:: Does the lappy has normal sim slot.

2::And are there any extended warranty schemes for it just like sony and hp lappies?


----------



## sakii (Jul 25, 2012)

magnet said:


> 2 questions..
> 1:: Does the lappy has normal sim slot.
> 
> 2::And are there any extended warranty schemes for it just like sony and hp lappies?



1 yr normal + 1 yr extended warranty till 31st July.


----------



## dmplog (Jul 25, 2012)

gamer0704 said:


> My Initial impression of sammy:
> 
> 1. keyboard definitely needs to be get used to, as i am moving from lenovo r400.
> it simply looks too tiny. i hate the windows pointer middling with the typing
> ...



Guys - Have anyone of you registered for the Extended Warranty? I think, we have to register before 30th July!


----------



## Ashish247 (Jul 25, 2012)

dmplog said:


> Guys - Have anyone of you registered for the Extended Warranty? I think, we have to register before 30th July!



31st July is the last date to purchase. You can register within a month of purchase..


----------



## sakii (Jul 25, 2012)

I HAVE JUST NOW REGISTERED FOR WARRANTY. IT WILL TAKE PDF FILE OF INVOICE EASILY. BUT AFTER HITTING REGISTER IT LOADED SAME PAGE WITH A MSG. DATA ADDED SUCESSFULLY. 

Is tht happened with all those too>>>>who hv received call from samsung for extended warranty.


----------



## magnet (Jul 25, 2012)

sakii said:


> 1 yr normal + 1 yr extended warranty till 31st July.



And does it have sim card slot?


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 25, 2012)

sakii said:


> I HAVE JUST NOW REGISTERED FOR WARRANTY. IT WILL TAKE PDF FILE OF INVOICE EASILY. BUT AFTER HITTING REGISTER IT LOADED SAME PAGE WITH A MSG. DATA ADDED SUCESSFULLY.
> 
> Is tht happened with all those too>>>>who hv received call from samsung for extended warranty.



Yes. Check your email. You should get an email from Samsung confirming your registration.


----------



## sakii (Jul 25, 2012)

I think RIDER ....iff u edit ur 1st post to include Warranty link & Latest nVidia driver link + few more useful (hwmonitor link, 3D benchmark etc etc.) will be a great help to awl.



gunner_kanishk said:


> Yes. Check your email. You should get an email from Samsung confirming your registration.



yup......Checked.  Received a mail frm SAMSUNG.  kool.


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 25, 2012)

sakii said:


> I think RIDER ....iff u edit ur 1st post to include Warranty link & Latest nVidia driver link + few more useful (hwmonitor link, 3D benchmark etc etc.) will be a great help to awl.
> 
> 
> 
> yup......Checked.  Received a mail frm SAMSUNG.  kool.



Has there been another driver release from Nvidia?


----------



## sakii (Jul 25, 2012)

gunner_kanishk said:


> Has there been another driver release from Nvidia?



* naa re.....no new drivers..... but it took gud time to search down SAMSUNG additional warranty link frm this thread...*

And isnt it will be gud to hv list of driver ...and othr softwares(imp one) to be listed on 1st page so tht no one hs to search 1000+ replies for only 1 post. 

Hope yaa undrstud.



magnet said:


> And does it have sim card slot?



I have heard of slot for memory stick ( it has tht) but I hv not heard of sim card slot in notebook. Plz enlighten me. If thts smthng diffrnt.


----------



## aaronlivera (Jul 25, 2012)

Ron , har, sakii,  all the other owners....!!! Do you know whether is it possible to add ssd to this laptop or have any one of you guys added a ssd to you laptop...??


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^Romove the primary hdd and insert ssd under the lappy there should be 1 screw ..Unscrew it and replace the hdd and place ssd.......


----------



## sakii (Jul 25, 2012)

aaronlivera said:


> Ron , har, sakii,  all the other owners....!!! Do you know whether is it possible to add ssd to this laptop or have any one of you guys added a ssd to you laptop...??



@ aaronlivera ... personally I have not done such. But yestrday only I hav read it tht someone did added a SSD to this lappy. I hv to search for the xact post iff u need so.


My que. is If i want to upgrade RAM which shuld b the way.... self update(unscrew the rear panel to do it) or run to service centre to get it updated( hence later they can verify tht its done thru samsung only) & is it possible to do so at servic cntr ryt nw.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 25, 2012)

the extra 1 year warranty is for only till 31st july?? :O


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^yeah


----------



## sakii (Jul 25, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> the extra 1 year warranty is for only till 31st july?? :O



 m glad tht now U know. lol. 

No offence dude.

Is FLIPKART increasing Rate on REAL TIME BASIS....coz 1 hr back rate of Batman was 300 approx ...now it is 500+  whts happening ???

Any other site from where I can buy game... (other than infibeam)


----------



## aaronlivera (Jul 25, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^Romove the primary hdd and insert ssd under the lappy there should be 1 screw ..Unscrew it and replace the hdd and place ssd.......



Thank-you pratyush and sakii...!!!

Sakii is it in this thread...??? Was it replacing the hhd with ssd as pratyush said...???


----------



## sakii (Jul 25, 2012)

aaronlivera said:


> Thank-you pratyush and sakii...!!!
> 
> Sakii is it in this thread...??? Was it replacing the hhd with ssd as pratyush said...???



No no not in this thread it was on Notebook review.


----------



## sj2202 (Jul 25, 2012)

sakii said:


> Is FLIPKART increasing Rate on REAL TIME BASIS....coz 1 hr back rate of Batman was 300 approx ...now it is 500+  whts happening ???
> 
> Any other site from where I can buy game... (other than infibeam)



Maybe you got confused b/w Arkham Asylum(Rs. 239) and Arkham City(Rs. 559)


----------



## sakii (Jul 25, 2012)

sj2202 said:


> Maybe you got confused b/w Arkham Asylum(Rs. 239) and Arkham City(Rs. 559)



^^ +1 for tht.


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 25, 2012)

Saw the recent updates on the Software Manager? 

Lots of really good stuff.

GJ Samsung.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 25, 2012)

played GTA 4 for 4 hrs. Continuously...in non -ac room.Just know know what its the max. Limit of temps..
results:
i7-96C
gt 650m-91C
No fps drops........Seems this guy runs f**kin' *HOT *
Is there any other lappy that runs hotter than this guy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sj2202 (Jul 25, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> played GTA 4 for 4 hrs. Continuously...in non -ac room.



That explains everything.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^^ha ha...so anyone who plays the gta 4 multiplayer??


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 25, 2012)

I may start playing again. Dug up my discs from the home. Gonna install and download all the updates this evening. Its a shame that i cant find the episodes from liberty city discs. Found its manual with the serial number but not the discs


----------



## aaronlivera (Jul 25, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^^ha ha...so anyone who plays the gta 4 multiplayer??



I will be buying this beast Tomorrow or day after.......!!! I7 version...!! We ll. Play then...

Btw how to play in multiplayer...!!

Sry for the noob question....  lol...


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^Haha No disc...


----------



## daksh (Jul 25, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> I may start playing again. Dug up my discs from the home. Gonna install and download all the updates this evening. Its a shame that i cant find the episodes from liberty city discs. Found its manual with the serial number but not the discs



If youve got the serial number there is nothing to worry . Download the ISO and play with you cd key


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^^13gb+.....


----------



## daksh (Jul 25, 2012)

Im downloading LA Noire from steam currently . 13gb . Bought it with all DLCs for 5.5$ B|


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^how much speed do u get??


----------



## daksh (Jul 25, 2012)

Ive got a 2mbps connection with 75 gb data cap .


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^cool whats ur  isp?


----------



## daksh (Jul 25, 2012)

Airtel


----------



## ankeshdave (Jul 25, 2012)

To All Owners,

You might be using external mice...but with the touchpad driver there is a feature missing .

*Auot Disable TouchPad when external pointing device is connected*

This feature is built into the driver but not visible to user.... so i Googled and got 2 registry value changes


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Synaptics\SynTPEnh]
"DisableIntPDFeature"=dword:00000033
```


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Synaptics\SynTPEnh]
"DisableIntPDFeature"=dword:00000033
```

Copy and past the the above two code in 2 files and Name the files as 
<Your Desired file Name>.reg (dont forget to uncheck *Hide extension of known files types* in *Folder Options*)

Merge the 2 Registry Keys and wellahh..you are done

Go to *Control Panel *>>*Hardware and Sound*>>*Mouse*>>*Device Settings*(Synaptics icon)>> Look for checkbox below *Devices:*

*seoroot.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/synaptics-properties.png

Check the *CheckBox*

If you cannot figure out how to make files go to this link 

Cant Upload the .regfiles or txt files here  so i wrote the registry file here

Happy Gaming


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 25, 2012)

^I just did a restart and it fixed!


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 25, 2012)

daksh said:


> Ive got a 2mbps connection with 75 gb data cap .



Whats ur plan amt? 2500 rs month?

Sorry guys i m going out of topic but anyone know a best isp plans for around 1000rs??  Month currently i have bsnl one 625 per month and got only 256 kbps which sucks  but speed doesnt throttle its constant anybody know?? My city gwalior, mp


----------



## daksh (Jul 25, 2012)

around 1600 per month .


----------



## terrafield (Jul 25, 2012)

Notebookcheck review is out

Review Samsung Series 5 550P5C-T02 Notebook - Notebookcheck.net Reviews


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 25, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^I got 750UL bsnl plan 1Mbps for 8 GB and after that 512 Kbps and it goes over 1.5 Mbps
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



But bro i think 750 ones gives only 512kbps speed?? Which one ur taking about 850 ones gives 2 mbps @ 8 gb after tht it gives 512 kbps

Suggest a good one for me bro? For around 1000 rs I have 625 ones which sucks.  



terrafield said:


> Notebookcheck review is out
> 
> Review Samsung Series 5 550P5C-T02 Notebook - Notebookcheck.net Reviews



Wtf they launched with gt 630 m and screen resolution is lower too great  they made a special one for asia i guess lol


----------



## terrafield (Jul 25, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> But bro i think 750 ones gives only 512kbps speed?? Which one ur taking about 850 ones gives 2 mbps @ 8 gb after tht it gives 512 kbps
> 
> Suggest a good one for me bro? For around 1000 rs I have 625 ones which sucks.
> 
> ...



Rider mentioned this long back, regarding samsung's interest in Asia market particularly Indian market


----------



## shaggy (Jul 25, 2012)

For all of the owners who tried to enable extra features of the Touchpad by going into the Synaptics Touchpad settings and were frustrated that the settings reset themselves everytime you reboot, I have got some good news. I uninstalled Synaptics software, let Windows 7 detect the touchpad and then restarted it. After that I went to Samsung's site and downloaded the touchpad driver for Win7 64bit, and manually installed it. Then I restarted the machine and enabled "Circular Scrolling" and "Pinch Zoom", and restarted it again to see if they get reset again or not. And VOILA! , they didn't. 
Dunno if anyone else faced the problem, if yes, try this method.


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 26, 2012)

shaggy said:


> For all of the owners who tried to enable extra features of the Touchpad by going into the Synaptics Touchpad settings and were frustrated that the settings reset themselves everytime you reboot, I have got some good news. I uninstalled Synaptics software, let Windows 7 detect the touchpad and then restarted it. After that I went to Samsung's site and downloaded the touchpad driver for Win7 64bit, and manually installed it. Then I restarted the machine and enabled "Circular Scrolling" and "Pinch Zoom", and restarted it again to see if they get reset again or not. And VOILA! , they didn't.
> Dunno if anyone else faced the problem, if yes, try this method.



Circular scrolling is such a boon. 

And nope, didn't face any such 'resetting' issue while enabling features of the touchpad.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 26, 2012)

shaggy said:


> For all of the owners who tried to enable extra features of the Touchpad by going into the Synaptics Touchpad settings and were frustrated that the settings reset themselves everytime you reboot, I have got some good news. I uninstalled Synaptics software, let Windows 7 detect the touchpad and then restarted it. After that I went to Samsung's site and downloaded the touchpad driver for Win7 64bit, and manually installed it. Then I restarted the machine and enabled "Circular Scrolling" and "Pinch Zoom", and restarted it again to see if they get reset again or not. And VOILA! , they didn't.
> Dunno if anyone else faced the problem, if yes, try this method.


i just rebooted my lappy and it got fixed


----------



## arun_pms (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Can u please tell me ..what is the avg GPU and CPU Temp when you play games on i7 for 2-3 hrs on lowest settings....it is the deal closer for me...

Thanks a lot in Advance


----------



## sakii (Jul 26, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> Whats ur plan amt? 2500 rs month?
> 
> Sorry guys i m going out of topic but anyone know a best isp plans for around 1000rs??  Month currently i have bsnl one 625 per month and got only 256 kbps which sucks  but speed doesnt throttle its constant anybody know?? My city gwalior, mp



dude...dont know current status but.... in MP if ur dad( or on whose name connection is) a govt. employee (mp or central) can claim rebate of 20% on the data plan for home use. I hv 750/- but paying 500/ per month. unfortunately I m out of MP now. whole downloading cap going waste. 

* Can anyone suggest a GOOD WIRELESS PLAN (dongle one) most probable in gujrat.... or national roaming(no xtra charge)than no issue...can get from delhi, MH or MP. *


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 26, 2012)

sakii said:


> dude...dont know current status but.... in MP if ur dad( or on whose name connection is) a govt. employee (mp or central) can claim rebate of 20% on the data plan for home use. I hv 750/- but paying 500/ per month. unfortunately I m out of MP now. whole downloading cap going waste.
> 
> * Can anyone suggest a GOOD WIRELESS PLAN (dongle one) most probable in gujrat.... or national roaming(no xtra charge)than no issue...can get from delhi, MH or MP. *



oh no  i think 900 ones will be good for me 8 gb @ 4 mbps and after 512kbps just want to know that the 512kbps after i got will be fixed speed or it throttles too ?  know 4 mbps throttles please reply! thanks dude!


----------



## sakii (Jul 26, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> oh no  i think 900 ones will be good for me 8 gb @ 4 mbps and after 512kbps just want to know that the 512kbps after i got will be fixed speed or it throttles too ?  know 4 mbps throttles please reply! thanks dude!



AFAIK reduced speed wont throttle. As my 512 Kbps connection had constant dwnld speed (once upon a time )


----------



## Anirban Dev (Jul 26, 2012)

Question for the owners of the i7 version :
How prominent is the throttling issue?(i.e. how much continuous gaming can be put in before it kicks in, under no AC, no cooling pad scenario)
Any ways of countering it(apart from getting  a cooling pad)?
Are we looking at an update from nvidia or samsung to rectify the throttling issue?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 26, 2012)

^^max-i7-96C
gt 650m -91C
On ultra high settings...........


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 26, 2012)

Anirban Dev said:


> Question for the owners of the i7 version :
> How prominent is the throttling issue?(i.e. how much continuous gaming can be put in before it kicks in, under no AC, no cooling pad scenario)
> Any ways of countering it(apart from getting  a cooling pad)?
> Are we looking at an update from nvidia or samsung to rectify the throttling issue?



In such a condition i.e no AC, no cooling pad, you just should not game on a laptop for long hours. That's not the purpose of a laptop. 

Still, in those conditions, you can play games like FIFA 12, Street Fighter without any issues at all. 

Now if you wanna play Max Payne 3 on high settings at 900p without an AC or a cooling pad, then its best to buy a desktop instead. 

I haven't face any throttling issue thus far and I've played a ton of games already. (Max Payne 3, Mass Effect 3, Crysis 2, FIFA 12, Street Fighet X Tekken).


----------



## rekrow (Jul 26, 2012)

hey guys is it possible to convert games to 3d in this card? cause i've seen my friend convert games to 3d using some nvidia tool. or is it restricted to certain cards? this supports 3d vision right? so it should be possible if so, let me know.

guys i updated nvidia driver to 304.79 or what ever it is and now saints row doesnt start it gets stuck. i uninstalled the driver but now the problem still persists! what do i do?? please help


----------



## terrafield (Jul 26, 2012)

Could anyone please confirm if N550P 15 inch has additional hard drive bay? Because when I look into manual, I could see the title (17 inches only)

Also in Boot options, I could see Boot Priority as HDD or CD/DVD. But I could not find option like HDD1 or HDD2

I could not attach snapshots


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 26, 2012)

Guys help. I am getting only 30 fps in nfs hot pursuit 2010. Is it ok. I think its ok only. Not very good. But nfs and fifa games should give really good fps,right guys?


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 26, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> Guys help. I am getting only 30 fps in nfs hot pursuit 2010. Is it ok. I think its ok only. Not very good. But nfs and fifa games should give really good fps,right guys?



its running on hd 4000 or gt 650m ?
and on which resolution your playing and settings?


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 26, 2012)

And just now played nfsmw,it gave 31fps. Using fraps 3.5.6

It is on gt650. I choosed nfsmw in nvidia control panel.


----------



## dan4u (Jul 27, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> And just now played nfsmw,it gave 31fps. Using fraps 3.5.6
> 
> It is on gt650. I choosed nfsmw in nvidia control panel.



you should definitely get 55-60 fps, try restarting the game

Guys, weird thing is that I get fps drops only when plugged in, when on battery there's no problem......when there's a drop in fps I pull the plug and the fps shoots from 8 to 40...really weird .....


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 27, 2012)

Played fifa08. Same 31fps. What is happening? These games supposed to give more fps in 650m. What is the problem?

I reduced the resolution of nfsmw to least. Even then  31fps. At highest too 31fps. Could someone help here?


----------



## dan4u (Jul 27, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> Played fifa08. Same 31fps. What is happening? These games supposed to give more fps in 650m. What is the problem?


try this, in the nvidia control panel select "manage 3d settings", in that scroll down to "power management" change it to "prefer maximum performance", did you reinstall the drivers or anythin? 31 fps is not bad, its playable....what about other games like gta iv or max payne?


----------



## daksh (Jul 27, 2012)

Intel HD 4000 is running even if you select it with control panel . Happens in Bully with me too . Looked upon it , it is a problem with every hybrid switching laptop . Worse in AMD. Try high performance power mode and turbo fan speed . Or worst case , force it via bios.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 27, 2012)

@Dan4u:Thank you.I did what you said. But nothing is changed. Same 31fps in all games. Fifa08,nfsmw,nfs hot pursuit 2010,devil may cry SE 3. Thats all i have. And its playable i know but i should get similar readings what everyone is getting. But even in these old games i getting only 30fps. And i didnt do anything with nvidia drivers.


----------



## rider (Jul 27, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> Played fifa08. Same 31fps. What is happening? These games supposed to give more fps in 650m. What is the problem?
> 
> I reduced the resolution of nfsmw to least. Even then  31fps. At highest too 31fps. Could someone help here?



turn off vsync


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 27, 2012)

@rider: i turned off vsync. Same 31fps.


----------



## daksh (Jul 27, 2012)

vsync limits after 60fps . Below it , it has no role . Its a problem with switching . Force it via Bios .


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 27, 2012)

I went in BIOS but couldn't find how to set 650m as default. Can anyone guide me? And i think problem will still persist. I played dmc3se on intel hd4000 avg was 25.741,min 24 and max 28. With 650m avg 31.64,min 30 and max 32. Now what?


----------



## terrafield (Jul 27, 2012)

terrafield said:


> Could anyone please confirm if N550P 15 inch has additional hard drive bay? Because when I look into manual, I could see the title (17 inches only)
> 
> Also in Boot options, I could see Boot Priority as HDD or CD/DVD. But I could not find option like HDD1 or HDD2
> 
> I could not attach snapshots



Could anyone please confirm if 15 inch NP550P has additional HDD bay?


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 27, 2012)

i just had a look on ASUS N56VZ-ES71 on amazon its 949 $ there and on ebay india its 87 k wtf?? and same specifications omg lol price is just x 2 
guys cant we order anything from amazon to india?


----------



## shaggy (Jul 27, 2012)

dan4u said:


> you should definitely get 55-60 fps, try restarting the game
> 
> Guys, weird thing is that I get fps drops only when plugged in, when on battery there's no problem......when there's a drop in fps I pull the plug and the fps shoots from 8 to 40...really weird .....



Yes I noticed it. Strange.


----------



## nilede (Jul 27, 2012)

Guys. Am new here. Ordered my first laptop yesterday night.  Just got call from Fosila.com asking for comfirmation of my order for the i5 one. They say they are giving me the bag, a coffee mug engraved with ny name(and with my foto if  I want). 90W adapter is comfirmed, think sufficient for i5. Now waitinnnnggggggggg coming next thursday...


----------



## terrafield (Jul 27, 2012)

terrafield said:


> Could anyone please confirm if 15 inch NP550P has additional HDD bay?



Really sorry to bump this thread again and again. I think my query is not that valuable. But right now thats the only deal breaker for me to proceed further

Sammy owners, please let me know if NP550P 15inch has additional HDD bay?


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 27, 2012)

Just now played nfs hot pursuit,on battery,it have 20 to 22fps. And game was lagging. It means 31 fps was on 650m. Now what? You guys are just playing fine what about me?


----------



## Ashish247 (Jul 27, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> Just now played nfs hot pursuit,on battery,it have 20 to 22fps. And game was lagging. It means 31 fps was on 650m. Now what? You guys are just playing fine what about me?



Call CC. They might have an answer.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 27, 2012)

terrafield said:


> Really sorry to bump this thread again and again. I think my query is not that valuable. But right now thats the only deal breaker for me to proceed further
> 
> Sammy owners, please let me know if NP550P 15inch has additional HDD bay?



Really dude i dont know i m not thw owner of sammy yet why dont u try and pm some owners you will definetely get a reply i think owners are busy in gaming thats why they r not online  just pm them  but i think thInk yes it has another hdd bay but not sure but i know we can definetely remove the hdd and put ssd easily ur question is valuable


----------



## dan4u (Jul 27, 2012)

shaggy said:


> Yes I noticed it. Strange.


so, you got the same problem too? what did you do? contacted cc?


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 27, 2012)

Sary guys. In power option,power saver mode was enabled,i selected high performance and 60fps in nfs hot pursuit. And in all games. Nfsmw was not stable min was 48 may was 82 and keep changing between 60 to 75fps. Sary guys


----------



## terrafield (Jul 27, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> Really dude i dont know i m not thw owner of sammy yet why dont u try and pm some owners you will definetely get a reply i think owners are busy in gaming thats why they r not online  just pm them  but i think thInk yes it has another hdd bay but not sure but i know we can definetely remove the hdd and put ssd easily ur question is valuable



I know for sure that 17 inch has additional HDD Bay but I'm not sure about 15 inch. Even the sales person doesn't have any idea on this


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 27, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> Sary guys. In power option,power saver mode was enabled,i selected high performance and 60fps in nfs hot pursuit. And in all games. Nfsmw was not stable min was 48 may was 82 and keep changing between 60 to 75fps. Sary guys



you make us worried lol anyways great


----------



## shaggy (Jul 27, 2012)

dan4u said:


> so, you got the same problem too? what did you do? contacted cc?



Nope. I don't think I need to. You know I love this lappy and don't want to part with it. Ever!
On a serious note, I don't game on battery. And this happened to me only 3 times(fps drop). I'm not experiencing any since 1 week.


----------



## sakii (Jul 27, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> Sary guys. In power option,power saver mode was enabled,i selected high performance and 60fps in nfs hot pursuit. And in all games. Nfsmw was not stable min was 48 may was 82 and keep changing between 60 to 75fps. Sary guys



LOL. 

* Guys plz tell me....If I buy tht U3 / U2 cooling pad will it b able to stuff in tht DEFAULT CARRY BAG of sammy.*


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 27, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> Just now played nfs hot pursuit,on battery,it have 20 to 22fps. And game was lagging. It means 31 fps was on 650m. Now what? You guys are just playing fine what about me?



Correct your power settings.



ujjwal007 said:


> guys cant we order anything from amazon to india?



Yes, but don't forget the import duty.



terrafield said:


> Really sorry to bump this thread again and again. I think my query is not that valuable. But right now thats the only deal breaker for me to proceed further
> 
> Sammy owners, please let me know if NP550P 15inch has additional HDD bay?



Most probably NO. But you can add it by replacing the ODD with help of a HDD caddy


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 27, 2012)

sakii said:


> LOL.
> 
> * Guys plz tell me....If I buy tht U3 / U2 cooling pad will it b able to stuff in tht DEFAULT CARRY BAG of sammy.*



i have infinite evo. I am able to put both(bag+laptop) in samsung bag.

@Dashing.sujay: thank you...i did already,everything fine now,i think.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 27, 2012)

sakii said:


> LOL.
> 
> * Guys plz tell me....If I buy tht U3 / U2 cooling pad will it b able to stuff in tht DEFAULT CARRY BAG of sammy.*


u2 will fit in ur 16" bag


----------



## daksh (Jul 27, 2012)

Buy U2 , I made the mistake of buying U3 and it doesnt fit .


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 27, 2012)

haha ^^thanks for ur advice..or else i would have ended up buying u3....Thanks


----------



## ankeshdave (Jul 27, 2012)

Does ne on know how to diable optimus in the Laptop.... i Cant seem to figure out how..

If its in bios

Could ne one guide me through the bios settings


----------



## Ronnnie (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to this thread and wanted to know if anyone from Bangalore has(or   planning for) purchased the i7 version of this laptop. What was the shop and price quoted. Dealers I spoke with are quoting around 60K.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 27, 2012)

ankeshdave said:


> Does ne on know how to diable optimus in the Laptop.... i Cant seem to figure out how..
> 
> If its in bios
> 
> Could ne one guide me through the bios settings



Why do you want to disable it? Your battery back up will be nearly halved.


----------



## ankeshdave (Jul 27, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Why do you want to disable it? Your battery back up will be nearly halved.



Yup Thanks....I just wanted to play a video using the my graphic processor but niether vlc or Mpc were allowed to change rendring....

After that i googled and found optimus cant be turned off ....its a good feature although... saves battery.... 

*i.stack.imgur.com/mOb0R.png

The final output goes to the display through *IGP not GPU*


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 27, 2012)

ankeshdave said:


> Does ne on know how to diable optimus in the Laptop.... i Cant seem to figure out how..
> 
> If its in bios
> 
> Could ne one guide me through the bios settings


On desktop>Right click>MAnage 3d Settings>Preferred graphic processor>change auto-select to High performance nVidia processor


----------



## Maddy_AzAd (Jul 27, 2012)

Ronnnie said:


> Hi, I'm new to this thread and wanted to know if anyone from Bangalore has(or   planning for) purchased the i7 version of this laptop. What was the shop and price quoted. Dealers I spoke with are quoting around 60K.



I think one of them bought it for 57k. I will be buying it by next weekend. Hope I will get at this price


----------



## sakii (Jul 28, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> u2 will fit in ur 16" bag



@ pratyush >> Thnks for the info.



daksh said:


> Buy U2 , I made the mistake of buying U3 and it doesnt fit .


@ Daksh >> thnnks dude, for confirming it. 


ankeshdave said:


> Yup Thanks....I just wanted to play a video using the my graphic processor but niether vlc or Mpc were allowed to change rendring....
> 
> After that i googled and found optimus cant be turned off ....its a good feature although... saves battery....
> 
> The final output goes to the display through *IGP not GPU*



Thnks for info. man.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 28, 2012)

Maddy_AzAd said:


> I think one of them bought it for 57k. I will be buying it by *next weekend*. Hope I will get at this price



next bole to next week wala weekend or this 2mrw's sunday. If next,then i think you do not know about 1+1yr warranty.


----------



## sakii (Jul 28, 2012)

Guys...how many of you have received call from SAMSUNG CC...regarding additional warranty. Its 28th satrday nd havent received any such call.


----------



## Dr Andy (Jul 28, 2012)

Maddy_AzAd said:


> I think one of them bought it for 57k. I will be buying it by next weekend. Hope I will get at this price



hey i am also from bangalore and am about to buy my sammy i7 in coming weeks.....57k is good price....where did he buy from?? Sp road ......?? Plzzzz tell me dealers name tat would be very much appreciated.....


----------



## sakii (Jul 28, 2012)

Dr Andy said:


> hey i am also from bangalore and am about to buy my sammy i7 in coming weeks.....57k is good price....where did he buy from?? Sp road ......?? Plzzzz tell me dealers name tat would be very much appreciated.....



*Dude....if u wanna enjoy extended warranty....buy it on/before 30th july*


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 28, 2012)

Do any of you guys have to upload bill/invoice to samsung site for 1yr extra warranty? I called cc and they said i have to. But while registering i couldn't see any field to upload my invoice


----------



## Razr (Jul 28, 2012)

There is a option at the end to upload the invoice


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 28, 2012)

Razr said:


> There is a option at the end to upload the invoice



is it must?


----------



## dan4u (Jul 28, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> is it must?



yea its a must I believe.


Nways guys, I'm kinda fed up with the constant drops in fps while charging, I can't play on battery every time , I think I'm gonna return it n ask for a refund..

and also there's a new BIOS version, The old version is P03AAA, new one's P04AAA, get it from samsung's website, under firmware section.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 28, 2012)

^^haha.


----------



## CHITRANSH (Jul 28, 2012)

Can someone post windows experience rating for this device.
I am planning to buy this one(in first week of august(or should i wait for new hp models???) )


----------



## Theodre (Jul 28, 2012)

Guys i just ordered the Samsung NP550P5C-S01IN  Hoping for it in a week or so


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 29, 2012)

NikiNfOuR said:


> Guys i just ordered the Samsung NP550P5C-S01IN  Hoping for it in a week or so



you lost the 1+ year warranty may be


----------



## eduku (Jul 29, 2012)

dan4u said:


> yea its a must I believe.
> 
> 
> Nways guys, I'm kinda fed up with the constant drops in fps while charging, I can't play on battery every time , I think I'm gonna return it n ask for a refund..
> ...



Try calling Samsung CC. It might be due to the low powered PSU.  
In the mean time try reducing the processor performance to reduce power requirements when plugged in to AC supply.  
All this throttling issues have got me worried as I am going to get mine this week...


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 29, 2012)

Dammit. I have infinite evo. Even while playing nfs hot pursuit 2010 the frames dropped from 60 to 42 just for few secs but this is happening alot. I am not so happy with this throttling as i thought it would be only in BF3 and MP3 kinda games. Or infinte evo is not good for this laptop. Temps are 80c after 1/2hr of play


----------



## raksrules (Jul 29, 2012)

I am in US and going to buy a new laptop. I was till now considering the sony s15 but this thread caught my attention. I tried to find the model mentioned here but in US it is only available in 768p resolution. But i found another laptop namely the 7 series NP700Z5C.
This is Ivy Bridge 900p laptop.
Anyone has any ideas as how good this is ?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 29, 2012)

^^Get Lenovo y580 w/fhd


----------



## Prongs298 (Jul 29, 2012)

dan4u said:


> yea its a must I believe.
> 
> 
> Nways guys, I'm kinda fed up with the constant drops in fps while charging, I can't play on battery every time , I think I'm gonna return it n ask for a refund..
> ...



why dont you use throttle stop ??


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 29, 2012)

dan4u said:


> yea its a must I believe.
> 
> 
> Nways guys, I'm kinda fed up with the constant drops in fps while charging, I can't play on battery every time , I think I'm gonna return it n ask for a refund..
> ...


 Y U NO DOWNLOAD THROTTLE STOP??


----------



## swaroop.b (Jul 29, 2012)

*What must be the cost of GT 650M in this?*

What should be the price of the laptop, if we subtract the dedicated graphics? I'm no gamer, just asking due to curiosity!


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 29, 2012)

lol u just can't remove gt 650 from lappy


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 29, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> Dammit. I have infinite evo. Even while playing nfs hot pursuit 2010 the frames dropped from 60 to 42 just for few secs but this is happening alot. I am not so happy with this throttling as i thought it would be only in BF3 and MP3 kinda games. Or infinte evo is not good for this laptop. Temps are 80c after 1/2hr of play



Yours is i5 version or i7 version of 550p??

@*pratyush* & *Prongs298* & @*Any Owners 
*
You guys tried Throttle Stop?? Is it good??Does it stop throttling completely??


----------



## geekk (Jul 29, 2012)

*Guys you r just awesome!*

I have been closely following this thread right from 10th of July and I found it very useful. I got mine,the i5 version @ 50K(Erode,TN).This is a Monsta!

Thanks to rider,har,shaggy and everyone who convinced me to buy SAMSUNG!

Samsung site posted crappy pics .. So i decided to  do a photoshoot. Hope u like it . 

Samsung 550P5c-SO1 IN - a set on Flickr

If u want a Hi res pic , pls ask


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 29, 2012)

raksrules said:


> I am in US and going to buy a new laptop. I was till now considering the sony s15 but this thread caught my attention. I tried to find the model mentioned here but in US it is only available in 768p resolution. But i found another laptop namely the 7 series NP700Z5C.
> This is Ivy Bridge 900p laptop.
> Anyone has any ideas as how good this is ?



I'd suggest you stick with S15. Samsung has much worse screen and is no where near S15 as an overall package for a non gamer. And S15 can also perform as good/better than NP550 with GPU overclock.


----------



## dan4u (Jul 29, 2012)

eduku said:


> Try calling Samsung CC. It might be due to the low powered PSU.
> In the mean time try reducing the processor performance to reduce power requirements when plugged in to AC supply.
> All this throttling issues have got me worried as I am going to get mine this week...


idk, it might be that. 



Prongs298 said:


> why dont you use throttle stop ??


is that useful?


pratyush997 said:


> Y U NO DOWNLOAD THROTTLE STOP??


I'll try it, but what I don't understand is that it works fine on battery....fps drops only when plugged in..


----------



## Theodre (Jul 29, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> you lost the 1+ year warranty may be



Yes, i think yes!! This is because, on the other laptops its states 1+ year but not in the one i ordered! I missed it i think


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 29, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> *Yours is i5 version or i7 version of 550p??*
> 
> @*pratyush* & *Prongs298* & @*Any Owners
> *
> You guys tried Throttle Stop?? Is it good??Does it stop throttling completely??



i5 version


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 29, 2012)

NikiNfOuR said:


> Yes, i think yes!! This is because, on the other laptops its states 1+ year but not in the one i ordered! I missed it i think



yeah buddy me too l lost too  cant able to buy before august 1st week


----------



## Theodre (Jul 29, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> yeah buddy me too l lost too  cant able to buy before august 1st week



Its till there till 1st august???? I have ordered it yesterday night. Waiting for the CC call in order to select the paymment method. I think only tomorrow because today is sunday! So i still have chance?????? Does anyone know???


----------



## demolisher48 (Jul 29, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> Do any of you guys have to upload bill/invoice to samsung site for 1yr extra warranty? I called cc and they said i have to. But while registering i couldn't see any field to upload my invoice



no you just have to print their email..
btw finally got mine today its a very beautiful lappy


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 29, 2012)

^^congrats


----------



## demolisher48 (Jul 29, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^congrats



btw how do u check the cpu temp.?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 29, 2012)

Dowload this


----------



## demolisher48 (Jul 29, 2012)

mines at 48 min & 50 max in non ac room on ed without any ventilation

i played alan wake & its throttling


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 29, 2012)

^^Surely on normal usage


----------



## demolisher48 (Jul 29, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^Surely on normal usage



gonna buy a cooling pad soon


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: Guys you r just awesome!*



geekk said:


> I have been closely following this thread right from 10th of July and I found it very useful. I got mine,the i5 version @ 50K(Erode,TN).This is a Monsta!
> 
> Thanks to rider,har,shaggy and everyone who convinced me to buy SAMSUNG!
> 
> ...



Hey geekk,

You got any free accessories with it?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 29, 2012)

demolisher48 said:


> gonna buy a cooling pad soon


Get u2


----------



## demolisher48 (Jul 29, 2012)

well throttlestop seems to work fine for me


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 29, 2012)

Can it be concluded that only i5 version of 550p has Throttling issue??

@*demolisher48 ,Dan,Har,Swapnil26sps,psychopaRth*

Can you (i5 owners) check whether Trottling is reduced/removed by using Throttle Stop ?



demolisher48 said:


> well throttlestop seems to work fine for me



No throttling at all??Is it a perfect solution??Tried gaming high on it??


----------



## demolisher48 (Jul 29, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> Can it be concluded that only i5 version of 550p has Throttling issue??
> 
> @*demolisher48 ,Dan,Har,Swapnil26sps,psychopaRth*
> 
> ...


well i am trying will tell you later tonight


----------



## eduku (Jul 29, 2012)

Is the throttling problem limited to the i5 or are the i7 owners facing it too?
@dan
I think that the throttling problems ceases when the laptop is run on battery (AC unplugged) because in that scenario the processor works only at its base frequency without overclocking, in order to reduce power consumption, so it results in lower temperatures and therefore no throttling...


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 29, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> Dammit. I have infinite evo. Even while playing nfs hot pursuit 2010 the frames dropped from 60 to 42 just for few secs but this is happening alot. I am not so happy with this throttling as i thought it would be only in BF3 and MP3 kinda games. Or infinte evo is not good for this laptop. Temps are 80c after 1/2hr of play



guy....s...any solution for me? Or anything i could do?


----------



## demolisher48 (Jul 29, 2012)

btw how to adjust fan speed?


----------



## dan4u (Jul 29, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> guy....s...any solution for me? Or anything i could do?


60 to 42 is ok, its still a good frame rate and its playable, . You only have to worry if it goes below 20 or somthing.


demolisher48 said:


> btw how to adjust fan speed?


press fn+f11 to vary it.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 29, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> guy....s...any solution for me? Or anything i could do?



yup dude fps before 30+ runs games silky smooth so if your 62 drops to 42  no worries for now... lets hope nvidia will release new drivers soon to stop this irritating thing  r u using  cooling pad?


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 30, 2012)

@ujjwal007:its not silky smooth. i could easily see lag in the game. moreover its happening frequently, i can't enjoy game like this. and yes i have infinite evo, still temp goes to 82C,that too with nfs HP 2010. Don't know what will happen when i'll start playing FIFA13 or nfs MW 2012.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 30, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @ujjwal007:its not silky smooth. i could easily see lag in the game. moreover its happening frequently, i can't enjoy game like this. and yes i have infinite evo, still temp goes to 82C,that too with nfs HP 2010. Don't know what will happen when i'll start playing FIFA13 or nfs MW 2012.



hmm..... on 42 fps it lags???? thats ain't good!! fifa 13 will run good i hope!! r u using cooler?


----------



## rider (Jul 30, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> hmm..... on 42 fps it lags???? thats ain't good!! fifa 13 will run good i hope!! r u using cooler?



fifa 13 will even run fine in Intel HD 4000. It's not a high requirement game.


----------



## RON28 (Jul 30, 2012)

i think 42 fps is good if the monitor refesh rate is 60Hz, and most wanted 2 is going to be the most resource hungry game till date in NFS title


----------



## rider (Jul 30, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @ujjwal007:its not silky smooth. i could easily see lag in the game. moreover its happening frequently, i can't enjoy game like this. and yes i have infinite evo, still temp goes to 82C,that too with nfs HP 2010. Don't know what will happen when i'll start playing FIFA13 or nfs MW 2012.



temperature are not too hot, my sandy bridge hp laptop reaches to max 85*C in intense gaming when coolsense is not set as in coolest mode. 
Official drivers yet to come nvidia delayed so much, hope throttling issue will recover.



RON28 said:


> i think 42 fps is good if the monitor refesh rate is 60Hz, and most wanted 2 is going to be the most resource hungry game till date in NFS title



Its new most wanted 2012 not most wanted 2.


----------



## RON28 (Jul 30, 2012)

^^^yeah that one


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 30, 2012)

@rider:hi. temps are not high but with cooling pad too its reaching 82. and temps are not problem here,as you already informed me about temps. problem is throttling,and the reason i bought cooling pad is play game smoothly. Have I done right? sad about this


----------



## rider (Jul 30, 2012)

Cooling pad is not to play game smoothly its is to control excess temperature of laptop. That throttling is not because of heating, its software problem might be okay with official nvidia drivers.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 30, 2012)

yeah..but if i'll play game,laptop's temp will rise,and for that i purchased cooling pad. 
software problem...o..h. wokay..


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 30, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> yeah..but if i'll play game,laptop's temp will rise,and for that i purchased cooling pad.
> software problem...o..h. wokay..



yeah buddy hope nvidia release them real quick


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 30, 2012)

me too hope hope


----------



## Prongs298 (Jul 30, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> Yours is i5 version or i7 version of 550p??
> 
> @*pratyush* & *Prongs298* & @*Any Owners
> *
> You guys tried Throttle Stop?? Is it good??Does it stop throttling completely??





dan4u said:


> idk, it might be that.
> 
> 
> is that useful?
> ...



all it does is set the cpu multiplier and check if there is some throttling, if there is, then select the option and set the multiplier as you like and when using on battery just set the multiplier to a lower value so it uses less power.

*img214.imageshack.us/img214/431/ts300.png

*Step 1 - use the tsbench option in the lower right corner. and set it to 32M. it will bechmark and you will see the cpu usage go high. then start monitoring the CMod and Chip columns if the values go down then your cpu is throttling. click on turn on in the lower right corner.


Step 2 - if there is cpu clock modulation then it will not show 100.0 in the CMod column. it will show 40 or some lower value. so what u do then is, u select the clock modulation option beside it and set it to 100.0%.


and if there is chipset modulation then it will show lower value under Chip. then what u do is select the chipset clock mod option and set it to 100.

Step 3 - After doing this in every option that is for profiles 1,2,3 and 4. what u do is, select the multiplier in the set multiplier box to a desired value 1 is for performance so set it to a value just below turbo which may be around 25.

and for gaming (that is for 2 and 3) set it somewhere between 22 and 13.
and that is strictly depending on the game.

and for 4 go for as low a value as seems comfortable to u. as the lower the value the better the battery life which is what the fourth option is for.

Step 4 - dont set the multiplier to a very high value and sit back. keep monitoring the temps.
*

source - *forum.notebookreview.com/hardware-components-aftermarket-upgrades/531329-throttlestop-guide.html


----------



## demolisher48 (Jul 30, 2012)

well i cant find a solution to throttling it was reduced by proper ventilation & nothing much gonna try undervolting it

i had a highest temp of 91 c thats hot


----------



## dan4u (Jul 30, 2012)

Well guys I went to the cc today, and told them the problem. They said the NP550 model has been getting complaints of the same sort. They said they'll either replace mine or give a refund, well I'm going for the refund I guess.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 30, 2012)

^^so should I complain to cc cuz mine i7 gets to 96 and gpu to 92 while gaming??


----------



## har (Jul 30, 2012)

Guess I am the only one not facing any problems 
Do remember to switch to turbo mode before gaming.


----------



## dan4u (Jul 30, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^so should I complain to cc cuz mine i7 gets to 96 and gpu to 92 while gaming??


well after how much time does it get to 96? you only have to worry if it effects gaming i.e drops in fps after it reaches 96. mine used to have fps drops after 15-20 mins of bf3 or gta iv or mp3. but on battery it works totally fine, problem arises only when plugged in.


har said:


> Guess I am the only one not facing any problems
> Do remember to switch to turbo mode before gaming.



yea Lucky you, have you tried games like bf3,mp3 or gta iv?? mine works fine on nfs hp or hawx 2. its only the demanding games that poses problems.


----------



## demolisher48 (Jul 30, 2012)

dan4u said:


> well after how much time does it get to 96? you only have to worry if it effects gaming i.e drops in fps after it reaches 96. mine used to have fps drops after 15-20 mins of bf3 or gta iv or mp3. but on battery it works totally fine, problem arises only when plugged in.
> 
> 
> yea Lucky you, have you tried games like bf3,mp3 or gta iv?? mine works fine on nfs hp or hawx 2. its only the demanding games that poses problems.



yea i got problem same as you fps drops after 10-15 min. sometimes even at 77c but i just bought it yesterday. hope theres a solution soon


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 30, 2012)

omg? not good news


----------



## dan4u (Jul 30, 2012)

demolisher48 said:


> yea i got problem same as you fps drops after 10-15 min. sometimes even at 77c but i just bought it yesterday. hope theres a solution soon



what were you playing? n yea, my gpu temp was around 77-78C but I don't think its a temperature problem, at least that's what the cc told me. funny thing is that this is my second 550p, I replaced the first one because of this problem, and the second one also has it.
I think its a problem with the i5 version.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 30, 2012)

^^lol


----------



## imrock (Jul 31, 2012)

I will be buying this laptop tomorrow, any suggestions? Reading the last few posts have got me worried about the heating issue, should i wait for other hp or lenovo laptops or go with this one only


----------



## Ashish247 (Jul 31, 2012)

Can some of the i7 owners please confirm that they dont have throttling issues or drops in fps? Can I buy this without any worries? The issues lately have got me thinking.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 31, 2012)

Ashish247 said:


> Can some of the i7 owners please confirm that they dont have throttling issues or drops in fps? Can I buy this without any worries? The issues lately have got me thinking.



buddy you lost the 1+ year warranty  if you buy now last date is 31st july


----------



## vigneshn92 (Jul 31, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> buddy you lost the 1+ year warranty  if you buy now last date is 31st july


dude , u did'nt answer the main question at'll..what's the use of extended warranty if issues like throttling arise from day one.a few of the i7 owners please confirm about the whole throttling issue.and why hasn't anyone tried or commented about the results of throttlestop yet ?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 31, 2012)

Ashish247 said:


> Can some of the i7 owners please confirm that they dont have throttling issues or drops in fps? Can I buy this without any worries? The issues lately have got me thinking.


No throttling..


----------



## demolisher48 (Jul 31, 2012)

throttling isnt a problem with this laptop it can happen in any. no throttling in battery & the nvidia beta driver reduced my throttling. now i think the cooling pad will do the rest

& anyone upload the pic of warranty card.



dan4u said:


> what were you playing? n yea, my gpu temp was around 77-78C but I don't think its a temperature problem, at least that's what the cc told me. funny thing is that this is my second 550p, I replaced the first one because of this problem, and the second one also has it.
> I think its a problem with the i5 version.



alan wake nice game


----------



## shaggy (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm not using the Beta driver from NVIDIA and I'm not experiencing any throttling. 
Using Notepal U2 but no significant difference, hardly 2 degrees decrement in temps.


----------



## sandy2kr12 (Jul 31, 2012)

hey dan4u i had almost made my mind on buying sammy i5 version..but the last reply's of urs had made me totally worried..is the lagging problem occurs in low resolution also..because i dont mind palying mp3 or other latest games in bit low resolution..??


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 31, 2012)

shaggy said:


> I'm not using the Beta driver from NVIDIA and I'm not experiencing any throttling.
> Using Notepal U2 but no significant difference, hardly 2 degrees decrement in temps.



and what about temps dude? 90 and 96 right?? 



vigneshn92 said:


> dude , u did'nt answer the main question at'll..what's the use of extended warranty if issues like throttling arise from day one.a few of the i7 owners please confirm about the whole throttling issue.and why hasn't anyone tried or commented about the results of throttlestop yet ?



as far as i know no throttling in i7 models but temps are thing to be worried 90 and 96 max temps and in future you got any problem with you lappy warranty is one which help you to get free care both are different things 
i hardly thinks there is anyone who would not like to get the warranty it does matter for me and for others too  any by way the question is asked by ashish not you  so  throttling and warranty is diff. things :/ it will be useful in other ways


----------



## har (Jul 31, 2012)

dan4u said:


> well after how much time does it get to 96? you only have to worry if it effects gaming i.e drops in fps after it reaches 96. mine used to have fps drops after 15-20 mins of bf3 or gta iv or mp3. but on battery it works totally fine, problem arises only when plugged in.
> 
> 
> yea Lucky you, have you tried games like bf3,mp3 or gta iv?? mine works fine on nfs hp or hawx 2. its only the demanding games that poses problems.



I tried whole asassins series,just cause 2,la noire,arkham,crysis 2,starcraft 2,witcher 2,skyrim and mass effect 2. Assassins had some problems though.

If anyone thinks you will find a cool 3rd gen proccy lap then 
90* is what most users will get. Thats NOT HOT !!! Thats the avg temp of 3rd gen proccys under load. Its about 15* more hotter than comparable 2nd gens. So if anyone wants a cool lap,go with older laptops.


----------



## akkib89 (Jul 31, 2012)

har said:


> I tried whole asassins series,just cause 2,la noire,arkham,crysis 2,starcraft 2,witcher 2,skyrim and mass effect 2. Assassins had some problems though.
> 
> If anyone thinks you will find a cool 3rd gen proccy lap then
> 90* is what most users will get. Thats NOT HOT !!! Thats the avg temp of 3rd gen proccys under load. Its about 15* more hotter than comparable 2nd gens. So if anyone wants a cool lap,go with older laptops.


You mean 2nd gen i7 will be better than 3rd geb i7. Then where's the advantage of purchasing the latest specs laptop?


----------



## demolisher48 (Jul 31, 2012)

well my throttling is reduced a lot & the temps are fine on mine.....


----------



## rider (Jul 31, 2012)

akkib89 said:


> You mean 2nd gen i7 will be better than 3rd geb i7. Then where's the advantage of purchasing the latest specs laptop?



He wants to say the T junction can reach upto 105*C of ivy brige core-i7 whereas sandy bridge is upto 100*C. Performance wise new processor is much better.


----------



## har (Jul 31, 2012)

akkib89 said:


> You mean 2nd gen i7 will be better than 3rd geb i7. Then where's the advantage of purchasing the latest specs laptop?



I mean to say that the average temp of 3rd gen are much higher. Of course 3rd gen lappy's are better in performance. Just mentioning that the temps will be higher.


----------



## akkib89 (Jul 31, 2012)

har said:


> I mean to say that the average temp of 3rd gen are much higher. Of course 3rd gen lappy's are better in performance. Just mentioning that the temps will be higher.



Got it.


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 31, 2012)

hey guys!! so for gaming should one go for the 3rd gen or 2nd gen version??


----------



## demolisher48 (Jul 31, 2012)

i think maybe we should just return the laptop 


just kidding we are not hearing any good news recently so let me tell you one maybe i found the solution played alan wake for 2 hrs without a single throttle. now me happy 

& the temp highest was 82

so anyone who wants the solution?? i dont know if it will work for you or not but worked for me


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 31, 2012)

demolisher48 said:


> i think maybe we should just return the laptop
> 
> 
> just kidding we are not hearing any good news recently so let me tell you one maybe i found the solution played alan wake for 2 hrs without a single throttle. now me happy
> ...




what a great news  what you did tell us 82 max was awesome  not bad at all its just best  thats what we expected  and you played on ultra settings? and screen size?? please reply dude great news i guess you have an i5 version


----------



## demolisher48 (Jul 31, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> what a great news  what you did tell us 82 max was awesome  not bad at all its just best  thats what we expected  and you played on ultra settings? and screen size?? please reply dude great news i guess you have an i5 version



yes i have i5 vers. 
 on medium settings alan wake dont have ultra its low medium & high..
resolution was 1366x768 didnt try higher..
& i also solved the slight problem of getting electric shock from ports when on ac


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 31, 2012)

Found prob like this 1st time in gpu!!!


Spoiler



2012-07-31 21:05:13 ,              950.2   ,                900.0   ,               84.0   ,          0   ,                        0   ,                   0   ,                           0   ,                         0   , 0.8870   ,

2012-07-31 21:05:14 ,              950.2   ,                900.0   ,               84.0   ,          0   ,                        0   ,                   0   ,                           0   ,                         0   , 0.8870   ,

2012-07-31 21:05:15 ,              950.2   ,                900.0   ,               84.0   ,          0   ,                        0   ,                   0   ,                           0   ,                         0   , 0.8870   ,

2012-07-31 21:05:16 ,              950.2   ,                900.0   ,               83.0   ,          0   ,                        0   ,                   0   ,                           0   ,                         0   , 0.8870   ,

2012-07-31 21:05:17 ,              405.0   ,                405.0   ,               78.0   ,          0   ,                        0   ,                   0   ,                           0   ,                         0   , 0.8870   ,

2012-07-31 21:05:18 ,              835.3   ,                900.0   ,               79.0   ,          0   ,                        0   ,                   0   ,                           0   ,                         0   , 0.8870   ,

2012-07-31 21:05:19 ,              835.3   ,                900.0   ,               81.0   ,          0   ,                        0   ,                   0   ,                           0   ,                         0   , 0.8870   ,

2012-07-31 21:05:20 ,              835.3   ,                900.0   ,               81.0   ,          0   ,                        0   ,                   0   ,                           0   ,                         0   , 0.8870   ,


WHY?????


----------



## demolisher48 (Jul 31, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Found prob like this 1st time in gpu!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



well what is this?


----------



## dan4u (Jul 31, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Found prob like this 1st time in gpu!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Lol, that's exactly what was happening to me. clockrate dropped randomly, thereby causing fps drops, and then it went back up again. btw what were you playing?


----------



## sandy2kr12 (Jul 31, 2012)

demolisher48- u mean to say that all games will work without throttling if played in lower resolution ?? (plz help me out im gonna book the i5 version tomorrow..hope im not making any mistake)


----------



## demolisher48 (Jul 31, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Lol, that's exactly what was happening to me. clockrate dropped randomly, thereby causing fps drops, and then it went back up again. btw what were you playing?



oh so thats what it is


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 31, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Lol, that's exactly what was happening to me. clockrate dropped randomly, thereby causing fps drops, and then it went back up again. btw what were you playing?


GTA 4 Multiplayer.......!!!!But once when I unplug power cord it backs to normal and again reconnect power cord it works fine 60+ fps in cities 34+


----------



## dan4u (Jul 31, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> GTA 4 Multiplayer.......!!!!But once when I unplug power cord it backs to normal and again reconnect power cord it works fine 60+ fps in cities 34+



That's exactly what I faced, when plugged in fps drops, when I unplug fps increases....I told cc about this n they were not sure what the problem might be, that's when they told me this model was getting such complaints...


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 31, 2012)

^^f***in' PSU Issue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!some sort of driver issue maybe?


----------



## dan4u (Jul 31, 2012)

^^ idk, I asked them if it could be a problem with the adapter, but they said that's unlikely.....I guess a faulty PSU could be the reason, or else I find no reason why fps should drop only when plugged in...n also like I said earlier this is my second np550, both had the same problem.....games like nfs hp, hawx 2 worked fine (even when plugged in), its was only the demanding one's (mp3, gta iv, bf3) that had issues.....


----------



## demolisher48 (Jul 31, 2012)

sandy2kr12 said:


> demolisher48- u mean to say that all games will work without throttling if played in lower resolution ?? (plz help me out im gonna book the i5 version tomorrow..hope im not making any mistake)



well yeah its not throttling now maybe i will try higher resolution too


----------



## cremator (Jul 31, 2012)

heyy guys sorry for noob question but how to use the turbo mode?


----------



## sandy2kr12 (Jul 31, 2012)

demolisher48 said:


> well yeah its not throttling now maybe i will try higher resolution too



thanks a lot bro..


----------



## dan4u (Jul 31, 2012)

sandy2kr12 said:


> hey dan4u i had almost made my mind on buying sammy i5 version..but the last reply's of urs had made me totally worried..is the lagging problem occurs in low resolution also..because i dont mind palying mp3 or other latest games in bit low resolution..??



I tried playing mp3 at 1366x768, medium settings, even then fps dropped after 15-20 mins...n after that it dropped every few minutes...very irritating....but it seems there are user's who aren't facing any issues, like har n shaggy...so I don't know, maybe a certain batch has problems


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 31, 2012)

^^hit fn key+f11 twice if u are in normal mode


----------



## dan4u (Jul 31, 2012)

cremator said:


> heyy guys sorry for noob question but how to use the turbo mode?


press fn + f11, it is supposed to change the fan speed n set to high performance


----------



## demolisher48 (Jul 31, 2012)

dan4u said:


> I tried playing mp3 at 1366x768, medium settings, even then fps dropped after 15-20 mins...n after that it dropped every few minutes...very irritating....but it seems there are user's who aren't facing any issues, like har n shaggy...so I don't know, maybe a certain batch has problems



hey dan buddy i found a solution mate played alan wake for 2 hrs straight  without throttling now trying dead space2 on 1600x900 high settings hope it works

very beautiful graphics


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 31, 2012)

dan4u said:


> ^^ idk, I asked them if it could be a problem with the adapter, but they said that's unlikely.....I guess a faulty PSU could be the reason, or else I find no reason why fps should drop only when plugged in...n also like I said earlier this is my second np550, both had the same problem.....games like nfs hp, hawx 2 worked fine (even when plugged in), its was only the demanding one's (mp3, gta iv, bf3) that had issues.....


So for i7 :-It should be just psu fault!!
cuz games like GTA iv,MP3,Skyrim requires more cpu power than NFS,etc..
and 90W psu is a way to less for 45W i7 and charging battery simultaneously ..........Donno know abt i5


----------



## dan4u (Jul 31, 2012)

^^ yea man, lets hope it works


----------



## demolisher48 (Jul 31, 2012)

no throttling till now

so its confirmed i think this method works


----------



## dx1 (Jul 31, 2012)

i guess all of u having this issue should inform the CC (global one's)...u can expect such issues to be resolved in the next BIOS, driver updates....


----------



## dan4u (Jul 31, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> So for i7 :-It should be just psu fault!!
> cuz games like GTA iv,MP3,Skyrim requires more cpu power than NFS,etc..
> and 90W psu is a way to less for 45W i7 and charging battery simultaneously ..........Donno know abt i5



90w is pretty standard I guess, cc told me 90w is more than enough. and look, if you have "occasional fps drops" i.e in an hour of demanding games, fps drops 2-3 times then you're fine......else if you have "constant fps drops", i.e in an hour of demanding games, fps drops after 15-20 mins and then it keeps on dropping every few minutes, then you have a problem.

n guys there is a new BIOS version, the old one is P03AAA n new one is P04AAA....I think it the new BIOS helped reduce temp a bit, but not the throttling when plugged-in


----------



## demolisher48 (Jul 31, 2012)

hey dan you try it too in the time being..
step 1: go to control panel
step2 : go to power options
step 3:tick on samsung optimized
step 4:change plan settings then change advanced power setting
step 5:click on processor power management & then minimum processor state
step 6:adjust the plugged in to 50% or 60% i did 50
step7:go to maximum processor state plugged in 70% or  60%
use this profile & run games on normal mode no turbo
just try & tell me if it works for you too dan


----------



## dan4u (Jul 31, 2012)

demolisher48 said:


> no throttling till now
> 
> so its confirmed i think this method works


what method?


----------



## demolisher48 (Jul 31, 2012)

in above post try it

remember to give proper ventilation & in maximum use 56 instead of 70


----------



## dan4u (Jul 31, 2012)

^^ lol, mines with the cc, so I can't check if it works....dude try GTA IV or mp3 if possible n let us know.......this method was told by someone else in this thread, I tried it n set min 50% n max 90%, but it didn't work....maybe if it were 70 it would've worked....dunno


----------



## demolisher48 (Jul 31, 2012)

i have neither of them but alan wake is very demanding too earlier it worked on them can you post link for the new bios?

wheres the new bios?


----------



## daksh (Aug 1, 2012)

Ive played MP3 for quite a few hours and it hasnt throttled till yet  
Touchwood.


----------



## dan4u (Aug 1, 2012)

demolisher48 said:


> i have neither of them but alan wake is very demanding too earlier it worked on them can you post link for the new bios?
> 
> wheres the new bios?



its there in samsung support website, under firmware, download the bios updater and run it, it will automatically search for new BIOS version, and you can choose to install or not.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 1, 2012)

dan4u said:


> I tried playing mp3 at 1366x768, medium settings, even then fps dropped after 15-20 mins...n after that it dropped every few minutes...very irritating....but it seems there are user's who aren't facing any issues, like har n shaggy...so I don't know, maybe a certain batch has problems



same here. I played NFS HP 2010,in starting it gives 60fps,but when temp reach 80c(just after 15-20mins) the frames drop down to 43-48fps but only for few secs,like 5secs then again 55-60fps,but the frames keep falling down after every 6-7mins. and i could easily the lag/stutter.


----------



## closertohell (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi guys,

I have almost zeroed in on buying this laptop either today or tomorrow.
I live in Mumbai.

I was confused between 15r SE and NP550.

Pls can someone answer my following queries:

1. 15r SE comes with an *HDMI cable* in the package, what abut the NP550?

2. How good is Samsung service as compared to Dell's ?
p.s. by service i meant the support and quality of customer care and warranty related comparisons.

3. The *backlit kb* in 15r se is another thing thats keeping me from buying NP550 but the *650M* in NP550 is keeping me from buying 15r SE !!! Pls Help me.. What do i do? I am stuck in the middle of these two laptops....

4. Are NP550 drivers and preinstalled apps available in a packaged DVD or in their website? coz, i will b installing W7 Ultimate in it and i will need these drivers

5. How about a comparison of battery life of both the laptops:
       i) playing 1080p HD movie 3 hrs long
       ii) GTA IV, COD BOps for 2~3 Hrs

I have been researching for almost 2 months now and i am tired... pLs help me guys...


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 1, 2012)

daksh said:


> Ive played MP3 for quite a few hours and it hasnt throttled till yet
> Touchwood.



 what settings ur usings? max?? and screen resolution ??? and r u using cooler?


----------



## REY619 (Aug 1, 2012)

Guys if any of you are planning to get 5 series, I'd suggest wait a bit. I think Samsung may launch new series S03 and S04 sometime soon. I found it accidentally.

See here : -
*gyazo.com/03141cc12e011539347431af144f4116.png

To find yourself, go to searchModel and type *NP550* in the box and click search.

They haven't updated the website yet with those new models, but these models are in their database. I tried searching on the internet but no info is there about the newer models, so who knows what new features they might include in the newer ones. (I am hoping for a 17 incher and Full HD  )


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 1, 2012)

closertohell said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have almost zeroed in on buying this laptop either today or tomorrow.
> I live in Mumbai.
> ...



look dude this is beast is far better then dell inspiron 15r se if you see the best model of 15se is 62,999 which is giving full hd display but this beast have 1600x 900 display which is the best and jbl speakers and light weight and good looks too and dell after sales servise is best then anyone else...samsung service is not so bad too someone in this thread got replaced the lappy with new one they are good and you can forget about backlit keyboard we can compromise it for 650m and jbl and etc battery life of this beast is amazing 5.5 hours many owners are getting on medium brightness this is a bang for a buck!! you will not satisfied with inspiron 15se for even 63k too this beast you can get for 57 k or 58k top most you will save money too and feel good too 
this lappy is just facing some temps and throttling issues which will be get fixed soon when nvidia release there official drivers  



REY619 said:


> Guys if any of you are planning to get 5 series, I'd suggest wait a bit. I think Samsung may launch new series S03 and S04 sometime soon. I found it accidentally.
> 
> See here : -
> *gyazo.com/03141cc12e011539347431af144f4116.png
> ...


oh wow great news  THIS should be having gtx 660 gpu may be lets hope for the best   great news mate 

hey guys.. look this i called the bsnl customer care 10 mins beforeto change my net plan which is before 256 kbps only i tested 3 times the speed i got all different speed 1 mpbs , 800 kbps , 700 kpbs lol  they are working i guess Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## RON28 (Aug 1, 2012)

if those models are going to exist later, then its a ****ing good news  why? we can hope a backlit keyboard or with GTX 660M OR 1.5TB hard disk...don't know but im expecting those two models to be better than there counterparts 

@ujjwal superb speed  and i know what you are going to do with that speed


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 1, 2012)

RON28 said:


> if those models are going to exist later, then its a ****ing good news  why? we can hope a backlit keyboard or with GTX 660M OR 1.5TB hard disk...don't know but im expecting those two models to be better than there counterparts
> 
> @ujjwal superb speed  and i know what you are going to do with that speed



just searched google for those 2 models S03 AND SO4 not a single post found shocked LOL 
dude its only 8 gb @ 4 mbps ( throttle ) and after that 512 kbps  its a bsnl 900 uld plan i want a better plan lol wants to download some movies and all


----------



## RON28 (Aug 1, 2012)

^^^even i searched it, disappointing results...but im hoping because this is an asian market, so may be India can expect which USA can't


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 1, 2012)

hope so buddy


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 1, 2012)

RON28 said:


> ^^^even i searched it, disappointing results...but im hoping because this is an asian market, so may be India can expect which USA can't


but usa got y580!killer


----------



## RON28 (Aug 1, 2012)

^^^why you are worried now...play games on your beast


----------



## imrock (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey guys, I finally bought the i7 model for 57k with bag!! The salesman there mailed my invoice to get the additional 1 yr warranty as it was the last day!! But i am a little disappointed by its performance, i mean it takes 10 seconds to open up the webcam app, 6-7 seconds to open manage by right clicking my computer and the overall performance isn't THAT i7 fast, my 6 yr old dual core gave just about similar performance..

I tried removing some bloatware but it didn't help, the experience index is the same 5.9, i want to benchmark it if there is some defect, also the max usb transfer rate i got from my old usb 2.0 hdd was 26-29mbps, i hv had better results with my friends laptop which was a core 2 duo


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 1, 2012)

^^First time when u open any app it takes time cuz anti virus scans it


----------



## REY619 (Aug 1, 2012)

RON28 said:


> ^^^even i searched it, disappointing results...but im hoping because this is an asian market, so may be India can expect which USA can't



Exactly. Aussie S02 version is i7 with Full HD and 17" screen. Hope something like this here too.


----------



## closertohell (Aug 1, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> look dude this is beast is far better then dell inspiron 15r se if you see the best model of 15se is 62,999 which is giving full hd display but this beast have 1600x 900 display which is the best and jbl speakers and light weight and good looks too and dell after sales servise is best then anyone else...samsung service is not so bad too someone in this thread got replaced the lappy with new one they are good and you can forget about backlit keyboard we can compromise it for 650m and jbl and etc battery life of this beast is amazing 5.5 hours many owners are getting on medium brightness this is a bang for a buck!! you will not satisfied with inspiron 15se for even 63k too this beast you can get for 57 k or 58k top most you will save money too and feel good too
> this lappy is just facing some temps and throttling issues which will be get fixed soon when nvidia release there official drivers



Thanks a lot dude!

But what about *HDMI cable*? Does it come along with this model? I am going for the i5 version of this model and will order it tonight.
pls can u let me know by tonight?


----------



## ratul (Aug 1, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> just searched google for those 2 models S03 AND SO4 not a single post found shocked LOL
> *dude its only 8 gb @ 4 mbps ( throttle ) and after that 512 kbps  its a bsnl 900 uld plan i want a better plan lol wants to download some movies and all *



well, i have took a plan from a local ISP in delhi near my home, ANI Network, whose giving me airtel connection, been using it for past 3 yrs, and now my net speed is 800kbps (100KBps speed on IDM), unlimited, and i am just paying 600rs per month, previous month, my usage has reached above 100GB (lots of movies and softwares in july), and still i am getting full speed, no FUP in my case.. 
And he uses some peering for some torrents, so for some torrents i even get 300-400KBps download speed).. 
Still remember when i started with 128kbps connection 3 yrs ago for same cost...


----------



## sandy2kr12 (Aug 1, 2012)

guys is it safe to buy the sammy i5 from flipkart.?? offering at Rs. 51484 ??


----------



## antisocialbratt (Aug 1, 2012)

If you can find it locally then why would you wait for around 4 or 5 days to get it from flipkart. Although Flipkart is awesome and they have never let me down, I'd suggest to try to get it from a local shop. If some problem arises then you'd know who's collar to grab


----------



## sandy2kr12 (Aug 1, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> If you can find it locally then why would you wait for around 4 or 5 days to get it from flipkart. Although Flipkart is awesome and they have never let me down, I'd suggest to try to get it from a local shop. If some problem arises then you'd know who's collar to grab



im from mangalore and i have searched every dealer but couldn't find the np550 model so..flipkart might be the last option left

flipkart provides 65 W AC Adapter is that the right one all others have got ???


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 1, 2012)

^^^fuk..that must be 90W


----------



## sandy2kr12 (Aug 1, 2012)

damn it says 65 on flipkart..is there anybody who has purchased from flipkart ??


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 1, 2012)

ratul said:


> well, i have took a plan from a local ISP in delhi near my home, ANI Network, whose giving me airtel connection, been using it for past 3 yrs, and now my net speed is 800kbps (100KBps speed on IDM), unlimited, and i am just paying 600rs per month, previous month, my usage has reached above 100GB (lots of movies and softwares in july), and still i am getting full speed, no FUP in my case..
> And he uses some peering for some torrents, so for some torrents i even get 300-400KBps download speed)..
> Still remember when i started with 128kbps connection 3 yrs ago for same cost...



great buddy    you live in delhi you have more advantage because so many local isp services are there tikona , sify and many more they are just amazing you know i live in gwalior hardly there will be any service available instead of these big companies airtel, bsnl , idea, reliance , tata and thats all  i cant find anything here tikona is in mp but only in jabulpur, bhopal , indore why not gwalior  it gives 2 mbps unlimited no fup for under 1000rs  i m just pissed i dont have any other option i hate airtel  they are *******s i have there service before 2 year i got billed 4000 rs per month when i was out of the town not even touched my net i never paid that bill anyways LOL having bsnl its good we can say  not bad... satisfied  when i got any problem with net i know someone there so my work done in a day  otherwise its service is sucks :/ because its a govt company  i promised to get 4 mbps for 8 gb let see  wish i could  get damn local isp here is some cities  like hyd there is an awesome service i think it gives 4 mbps no fup for around 1500 which is damn awesome


----------



## boltcat (Aug 1, 2012)

REY619 said:


> Guys if any of you are planning to get 5 series, I'd suggest wait a bit. I think Samsung may launch new series S03 and S04 sometime soon. I found it accidentally.
> 
> See here : -
> *gyazo.com/03141cc12e011539347431af144f4116.png
> ...



17 inch model starts with NP550P7C.


----------



## girishpaiv (Aug 1, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> Haha I just *SOLD my inspiron 15R SE* lap for a loss of only near 1k
> 
> Now gonna buy Samsung 550p i7 version
> Hope this big decision i took wont make me regret in any sense other than the backlit(no big deal for me)
> ...



Finally It reached my home..the 550p i7 version.  

But am back at my collage so cant even have a look of it now!!
(luckily will get the 1 yr extra warranty..now have to register online for it!! )

Total : 58k 
Free Goodies:usb mouse,samsung bag,cooling pad,4gb pendrive,keyboard protector,headphone.

will go home this friday to get it


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 1, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> Finally It reached my home..the 550p i7 version.
> 
> But am back at my collage so cant even have a look of it now!!
> (luckily will get the 1 yr extra warranty..now have to register online for it!! )
> ...



cool beans  congratz dude 
what do u think how much is that 1 year extra warranty we can extent it also in future...i think it should be 2000 only  top most anybody know ??


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 2, 2012)

anybody will show me how does the warrant card look??? & hw to claim 1 year extra warranty after i got the confirmation mail?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 2, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/oYHbS.png


----------



## dan4u (Aug 2, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *i.imgur.com/oYHbS.png



hey dude which month was yours manufactured??


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 2, 2012)

^may!

yyy???


----------



## dan4u (Aug 2, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^may!
> 
> yyy???



Just askin ...I gave the i5 back n I might get the i7 version. 
so you had no fps drops when playin gta iv campaign right???


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 2, 2012)

yup...Only when I use MOD(Trainer)!!!!!!


----------



## dan4u (Aug 2, 2012)

^^what about mp3 or bf3??


----------



## RON28 (Aug 2, 2012)

dan4u why you are going with i7 version? what happened to i5 version?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 2, 2012)

dan4u said:


> ^^what about mp3 or bf3??


I don't have em


----------



## dan4u (Aug 2, 2012)

RON28 said:


> dan4u why you are going with i7 version? what happened to i5 version?



read my other posts, basically when ever I played mp3, bf3 or gta iv, there used to be fps drops only when plugged-in, on battery it worked fine. less demanding games like nfs hp or hawx 2 worked fine when plugged-in or on battery.

and it seems i7 users aren't facing this issue.



pratyush997 said:


> I don't have em



so what games have you played?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 2, 2012)

^^JC2,JC,GTA iv..

*ANybody?????????????
Play gta iv MP???*​
IF anybody want to buy this lappy online!!!
Theitdepot - Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN 15.6inch Laptop (Core I7, 8GB, 1TB, 2GB Graphic Card, WIN 7 HP)<<*i7*
Theitdepot - Samsung NP550P5C-S01IN 15.6inch Laptop (Core I5, 6GB, 1TB, 2GB Graphic Card, WIN 7 HP)<<*i5*


----------



## RON28 (Aug 2, 2012)

^^^how is just cause game? note, im not asking about JC2...does it have good story and gameplay?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 2, 2012)

JC is so much boooooring!!!


----------



## RON28 (Aug 2, 2012)

then why did they made its sequel?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 2, 2012)

BUT JC 2 roxxxx!!! The grapling rope just trolls every one!!


----------



## Theodre (Aug 2, 2012)

Guys i just ordered the i5 version in the afternoon. It seems my order wasn't placed right before!! (But it is now ) It is hoped to be in my home before next week


----------



## magnet (Aug 3, 2012)

Has the extended warranty stuff extended or is it close now?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 3, 2012)

^^ Last date was 31st july!!


----------



## REY619 (Aug 3, 2012)

boltcat said:


> 17 inch model starts with NP550P7C.



I was talking about the Indian market. There is no 17 incher NP550 in Indian market. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 3, 2012)

^yeah AFAIK There is no 17"er available in India til now

Just Cause 2 Benchmark:-

*i.imgur.com/urJXw.jpg


----------



## sakii (Aug 3, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> Total : 58k
> Free Goodies:usb mouse,samsung bag,cooling pad,4gb pendrive,keyboard protector,headphone.
> 
> will go home this friday to get it



Congrats girish....seemz u had max out profit with awll those goodies within 58 K. cheers buddy.


----------



## vigneshn92 (Aug 3, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^yeah AFAIK There is no 17"er available in India til now
> 
> Just Cause 2 Benchmark:-
> 
> *i.imgur.com/urJXw.jpg



how has the whole experience of using this laptop been 4 u ? and gaming, any throttling faced ??


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 3, 2012)

^^Laptop is awesome!!!some drivers issue...The goddamn game works on hd 4000 and shows 8 gb ram as 4 gb FAq


----------



## upendra_gp (Aug 3, 2012)

Hey gus got mine for 58.5k from prime abgb but no accessories on 31st. can anyone give me the link for extended warranty registration?


----------



## sakii (Aug 3, 2012)

^^ Frnd tht extended warranty offer ended on 31st july. Talk to CC

Guys...I have not received any communication frm Samsung guys till today regarding tht extended warranty. How many of U hv received any call frm thm.

Just registered a complaint though.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 3, 2012)

^^I didn't received any call from em! just got confirmation mail!


----------



## sakii (Aug 3, 2012)

^^ Just received call frm SAMSUNG CC (very prompt reply to my complaint) They confirmed me that 1+1 extended warranty offer has ended by 31.07.2012 and awl those who have uploaded data & received mail will be communicated THIS MONTH to verify details.


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 3, 2012)

just formatted my laptop & deleted the recovery partition with it 
 now i dont have any drivers.. dwnloading them from samsung site can you give me list of drivers to install?


----------



## har (Aug 3, 2012)

WTF !! I didnt recieve any confirmation mail !!


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 3, 2012)

demolisher48 said:


> just formatted my laptop & deleted the recovery partition with it
> now i dont have any drivers.. dwnloading them from samsung site can you give me list of drivers to install?


Download a Application called"Easy software manager" It will download all for you!

DID Another benchmarks of the same game selecting a desert town
*s19.postimage.org/3ufx52yhv/Just_Cause2_2012_08_03_18_55_39_05.jpg


----------



## RON28 (Aug 3, 2012)

^^^why object details set to low?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 3, 2012)

lol!!^sorry Didn't saw it d4!Wait posting again!!

Why its fps getting max capped @ 60fps!!!
*s19.postimage.org/5nittejoj/Just_Cause2_2012_08_03_20_36_01_22.jpg


----------



## RON28 (Aug 3, 2012)

only one problem...its because of V-SYNC


----------



## dan4u (Aug 3, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> lol!!^sorry Didn't saw it d4!Wait posting again!!
> 
> Why its fps getting max capped @ 60fps!!!


 
that's because the refresh rate of the screen is 60hz ...it cannot display more than 60fps ... most laptops have 60hz ...


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 3, 2012)

^^ohh.so max 60fps!!


----------



## sandy2kr12 (Aug 3, 2012)

NikiNfOuR said:


> Guys i just ordered the i5 version in the afternoon. It seems my order wasn't placed right before!! (But it is now ) It is hoped to be in my home before next week



did u order online..if yes could you tell me which site ??


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 3, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^so howz ur lappy running


okay sokay. In starting I played NFS HP,throttling after every 10mis. Now days Just hanging in TDF. Though i have controller i I am not playing much.


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 3, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> okay sokay. In starting I played NFS HP,throttling after every 10mis. Now days Just hanging in TDF. Though i have controller i I am not playing much.



hey you can try the bottle caps. put 4 cold drink bottle caps under laptop for ventilation. then go to control panel power options & in advanced in process power management select max. process & instead of 100 put like 60.this will reduce your processor speed & may reduce throttling helped me a lot


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 3, 2012)

@demolisher:will try this. I have infinite evo so i dont think ventilation is problem


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 4, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @demolisher:will try this. I have infinite evo so i dont think ventilation is problem



tell me if that worked


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 4, 2012)

@demolisher48: I tried. Still throttling but not like after every 10mins,lil improvement,after every 12-13mins. Thanks for your help bro


----------



## dan4u (Aug 4, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @demolisher48: I tried. Still throttling but not like after every 10mins,lil improvement,after every 12-13mins. Thanks for your help bro



did you try setting max CPU power to 60%?

did you only play NFS hp ?


----------



## nishannazer (Aug 4, 2012)

thanks for all the post.special thanks to har..proud to be samsung owner)

most remarkable is the awsome screen and looouud sound..
is there more options to adjust subwoofer and other sound setting?


----------



## Theodre (Aug 4, 2012)

Guys i recieved my first communication after the ordering of the i5 version! They say the model isn't here on kerala So they are shipping it from jaipur So i had to sign a form of kerala value added taxes form They said they need the owners signature in order to pass the check post The thing is, am happy to know that its on it's way

HOPE ALL OF YOU HAVE REGISTERED FOR THE WINDOWS 8 UPGRADE OFFER FOR 699 INR


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 4, 2012)

nishannazer said:


> thanks for all the post.special thanks to har..proud to be samsung owner)
> 
> most remarkable is the awsome screen and looouud sound..
> is there more options to adjust subwoofer and other sound setting?


^^Hit Fn+F1 !!BTW Congrats



NikiNfOuR said:


> Guys i recieved my first communication after the ordering of the i5 version! They say the model isn't here on kerala So they are shipping it from jaipur So i had to sign a form of kerala value added taxes form They said they need the owners signature in order to pass the check post The thing is, am happy to know that its on it's way
> 
> HOPE ALL OF YOU HAVE REGISTERED FOR THE WINDOWS 8 UPGRADE OFFER FOR 699 INR


Yup I registered!!BTW Why u gettin ur lappy shipped from JAipur??

*i.imgur.com/MlULM.png
*FTW*
Running Win 8 AND Ubuntu!! on VM .....Both working Smooth!


----------



## har (Aug 4, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> okay sokay. In starting I played NFS HP,throttling after every 10mis. Now days Just hanging in TDF. Though i have controller i I am not playing much.



OK now this is really really strange. I have been playing hot pursuit for two days now and it was butter smooth. Max CPU Temp only 86 degrees.  Maybe you should get your laptop checked for some problems


----------



## har (Aug 4, 2012)

nishannazer said:


> thanks for all the post.special thanks to har..proud to be samsung owner)


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 4, 2012)

lol YEah


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 4, 2012)

*Is this the reason of FPS Drops??*
*img.techpowerup.org/120804/nvidia_20120804_142551.png
*BIOS-Invalid??*
Did a benchmark of JC2 again got better results donno know why????
*i.imgur.com/KTwL1.jpg
*Lappy has 3 sata port!!*
*i.imgur.com/uk2iG.jpg


----------



## imrock (Aug 4, 2012)

NikiNfOuR said:


> HOPE ALL OF YOU HAVE REGISTERED FOR THE WINDOWS 8 UPGRADE OFFER FOR 699 INR



can u give me the link to it??

n guys, im playing cod mw3 on my tv at 1920x1080, graphics maxed out n its smooth as hell!!! awesome stuff!!


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 4, 2012)

^^link


----------



## imrock (Aug 4, 2012)

thanks mate!!


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 4, 2012)

No problem Bro!!
But try Google Search B4 posting


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 4, 2012)

due to this overheating in this laptop cant game at its highest capabilities.. hey fo you think opening it would void warranty
?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 4, 2012)

It shouldn't void warranty!!^^
BTW 60fps is max frame rate for This lappy!!! Because of 60hz Display!!


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 4, 2012)

yeah coz it dont have those warranty stickers on..... i get like 150 fps ondevil  may cry4


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 4, 2012)

^^u Just can't get above 60fps cuz as someone over this thread said Display is of 60Hz.SO 60FPS MAx....


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 4, 2012)

lol i got 150fps...if this throttling issue is solved completely ten it would be a beast of a laptop


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 4, 2012)

btw pratyush you dont face any throttling right?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 4, 2012)

^Nope just lappy runs hot.......Max 96C for i7 and 91C for gpu w/o cooler and in non ac room


----------



## Digital Fragger (Aug 4, 2012)

can someone exactly tell the issue with this machine?
is throttling  really a driver prob. or a design issue related to faulty cooling system?


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 4, 2012)

well thats hot lucky for you it dont throttle mine throttles like hell.


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 4, 2012)

i just reduce its power so that i can get 30 fps no throttling


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 4, 2012)

Digital Fragger said:


> can someone exactly tell the issue with this machine?
> is throttling  really a driver prob. or a design issue related to faulty cooling system?



No one can be sure until and unless a driver update comes. But personally I don't think this would be a driver issue, rather a design issue.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 4, 2012)

The main reason of fps drops must be faulty drivers cuz the pic clearly shows that *Bios version is INVALID!!*
Pic is in Spoiler!


Spoiler



*img.techpowerup.org/120804/nvidia_20120804_142551.png


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 4, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> The main reason of fps drops must be faulty drivers cuz the pic clearly shows that *Bios version is INVALID!!*
> Pic is in Spoiler!
> 
> 
> ...



1+ i m thinking ditto wish it was not a  design issue oh boy!!


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 4, 2012)

Why the thread is dynamically silent?


----------



## Theodre (Aug 4, 2012)

I too wish it to be a driver issue  I will get the i5 version in a few days and don't want to hear a disappointing problem before it's in your hand


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 4, 2012)

NikiNfOuR said:


> I too wish it to be a driver issue  I will get the i5 version in a few days and don't want to hear a disappointing problem before it's in your hand


yup buddy :/ me2 but getting i7 ones!!! this is a beaaaaaaaaaasssssssttttttt!


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 4, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Why the thread is dynamically silent?



gaming  LOL  not seen benchmarks of arkham city, bf3 and crisis 2 hopefully someone can post  thread is very silent not seen sakii and many more


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 4, 2012)

YEah^^ BTW So its confirmed that this beast got Another sata Port free for another HDD or SSD!!!!!!!!!LOL


----------



## Theodre (Aug 4, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> yup buddy :/ me2 but getting i7 ones!!! this is a beaaaaaaaaaasssssssttttttt!



Chose the i5 version because i need a beast at the same time a bit of battery!! Am not into the gaming  Which is why i chose the i5 

But may play hi-end games after getting this though


----------



## girishpaiv (Aug 4, 2012)

Guys , this lap is really awesome.

(comparing to 15r se(my 1st lap): )
Awesome screen :anti reflective,HD+ res,super bright
I will later compare JBL vs SkullCandy (15r se) ..but sub woofer with this one  really makes the difference.
Feels lighter to carry n to keep on lap.
Havn't started gaming yet.


Selling my 15R SE (for no loss) and buying this 550p  is(as of now) the smartest and VFM deal i ever made. 


Heard there is an upcoming offer of 3 yrs warranty with this lap by near 5th of this month.


BTW Is win 8 worth it??IS it good ?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 4, 2012)

Win 8 roxx..BTW congrats!!^^^


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 4, 2012)

so you are using win8?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 4, 2012)

^^Yeah tried it in Virtual BOX!! will install it..


----------



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Aug 4, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> YEah^^ BTW So its confirmed that this beast got Another sata Port free for another HDD or SSD!!!!!!!!!LOL



WTH? I thought only the 17" model has an extra hdd bay.


----------



## har (Aug 4, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> Guys , this lap is really awesome.
> 
> (comparing to 15r se(my 1st lap): )
> Awesome screen :anti reflective,HD+ res,super bright
> ...



So the screen is better ?
A member antisocialbratt said the samsung is horrible compared to the SE.
As you owned both,I guess you can make a fair comparison 

And 3 yr warranty offer ?? I cant wait


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 4, 2012)

cool bro ...


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 4, 2012)

so har are you throttling still?


----------



## Theodre (Aug 4, 2012)

Is it true that the lap has 3 SATA port or is it because the bios version is invalid?????????? Confirm someone

@har- how much battery backup do you get on a normal usage???


----------



## har (Aug 4, 2012)

demolisher48 said:


> so har are you throttling still?



Mine never really throttled. It only throttled sometime during assassins creed 2 and 3. Crysis 2,nfs hp etc work flawlessly.


----------



## har (Aug 4, 2012)

NikiNfOuR said:


> Is it true that the lap has 3 SATA port or is it because the bios version is invalid?????????? Confirm someone
> 
> @har- how much battery backup do you get on a normal usage???



I've activated the only 80% charge mode. And I get around 4.5 hrs on that mode. On 100% 5hr plus is possible easily. It really depends on the usage.


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 4, 2012)

maybe i will try thermal repasting so will it void my warrnaty.there's no warranty seal under laptop right?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 4, 2012)

*@NikiNfOuR  and xOvErClOcKeRx *
If there is no Extra bay for Another HDD/SSD Then why the hell SATA Port 3 Is left blank!!!!


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/uk2iG.jpg


*The MoBo Bios is NOT Invalid !!!!!!!!!!Just GPU(GT650M) BIOS Version is shown Invalid in nVidia Inspector
*


Spoiler



*img.techpowerup.org/120804/nvidia_20120804_142551.png


*Battery backup is charged to 80% Lasts for 4-4.5 Hr. Easily!!*


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 4, 2012)

It will void if you try working on CPU ...I think changing RAMs and HDDs Doesn't void Warranty!!


----------



## t3chg33k (Aug 4, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> 1+ i m thinking ditto wish it was not a  design issue oh boy!!



I had so very made up my mind to buy this thing before the end of July, but I am holding out in hope for the Lenovo IdeaPad Y580. Most of the reviews/feedback I have read about the Lenovo with the same i7 processor and the GTX 660m with beta drivers state that the temperature does not exceed 80 deg. under heavy gaming. So I guess there are valid reasons to be apprehensive about Samsung's thermal design.


----------



## rider (Aug 4, 2012)

Lenovo IdeaPad Y580 is not available in India yet, and if it will launch the core-i5 model would cost approx 70k like in other countries like UK where its 850 pounds.
Don't think lenovo will provide a special giant discount like they done in united states.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 4, 2012)

^^I think We already discussed about that!!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 4, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> The main reason of fps drops must be faulty drivers cuz the pic clearly shows that *Bios version is INVALID!!*
> Pic is in Spoiler!



That is just due to the fact that the BIOS which this laptop uses is not in the database of GPU-Z.


----------



## rider (Aug 4, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^I think We already discussed about that!!



I replied to t3chg33k


----------



## t3chg33k (Aug 4, 2012)

rider said:


> I replied to t3chg33k



What rider has posted is certainly news to me as I had been following the $ prices and certainly can't be knowledgeable of all the discussions. Anyway this is still a top buy, though now the holding out has to be for any warranty offers and perhaps the S03, S04 models. At least I could do with a SSD cache in lieu of a smaller HDD with a slight bump in price.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry ...


----------



## potheadninja (Aug 5, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> Guys , this lap is really awesome.
> 
> (comparing to 15r se(my 1st lap): )
> Awesome screen :anti reflective,HD+ res,super bright
> ...



 Hey man can you please tell me where and how you sold your 15r se with no loss?


----------



## girishpaiv (Aug 5, 2012)

potheadninja said:


> Hey man can you please tell me where and how you sold your 15r se with no loss?



I had onece mensioned it ,i sold it for mere no loss bcos I am at collage and it was begining of 2nd yr - "the time everyone buy laptops".
And a friend of mine was trying to buy 15r se.So i sold it to him.(He got advantages though...   )

I liked both these laps soo much..but 550p is better in MANY ways and cheaper.Almost an ideal machine provided "throttling is a driver issue which can be fixed later" is true.



			
				har said:
			
		

> So the screen is better ?
> A member antisocialbratt said the samsung is horrible compared to the SE.
> As you owned both,I guess you can make a fair comparison
> 
> And 3 yr warranty offer ?? I cant wait



No boubt 550p wins 
15r had ugly reflections,550p has anty reflictive(glare) screen
bigger res looks indeed good (but dont hav 15r se now for direct comparison)
and ya it reeally bright screen here ....
and yes better viewing angles (not 100% sure abt this bcos no direct comparison!!)

Once i reach bak to my hostel , i can compare these laps


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 5, 2012)

^^So another Sammy Proud owner !!


----------



## Digital Fragger (Aug 5, 2012)

something says me that this is an enggineering fault rather than driver issue cuz there are some machines from other oems with gt 650 and faster kepler chips with no reports of such serious issues. did anyone open up the laptop and checked the design?

and i hope the 03 & 04 models aren't win 8 refresh models and will be introduced soon. 

hope the issue will be solved soon. imma get this.


----------



## har (Aug 5, 2012)

Digital Fragger said:


> something says me that this is an enggineering fault rather than driver issue cuz there are some machines from other oems with gt 650 and faster kepler chips with no reports of such serious issues. did anyone open up the laptop and checked the design?
> 
> and i hope the 03 & 04 models aren't win 8 refresh models and will be introduced soon.
> 
> hope the issue will be solved soon. imma get this.



I think the new dv6's from hp and clevos with gt650m have the same problem too.

The inspiron se's is back in the race with the full hd screen. But damn is it ugly. My friend opposite the hall got a 15r se(1366*768 version) and damn it looks like a 5yr old design.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 5, 2012)

^^ is 15r so ugly??...BTW a Beast w/ GT650m and i7 quad/i5 will heatup


----------



## girishpaiv (Aug 5, 2012)

har said:


> I think the new dv6's from hp and clevos with gt650m have the same problem too.
> 
> The inspiron se's is back in the race with the full hd screen. But damn is it ugly. My friend opposite the hall got a 15r se(1366*768 version) and damn it looks like a 5yr old design.



(considering fact these r my first laptop's' : )
It didnt look much ugly to me!! I actually was starting to like it..but suddenly got an offer i couldn't deny n i grabed it ...  
Look wise i liked 550p when closed(looks sleek n cool) and 15rse in opened view(inside)(550p is also good enf from inside)  So overall 550p wins 



> The inspiron se's is back in the race with the full hd screen


Is still HD screen in dell site!!
(edit : okey saw the FHD option  in specs tab there ...but didnt see this option on clicking "customize" !! )


----------



## rider (Aug 5, 2012)

@girishpaiv you sold your dell?  for how much? and why?


----------



## girishpaiv (Aug 5, 2012)

rider said:


> @girishpaiv you sold your dell?  for how much? and why?



Got it for 59.7 k sold it for 59k to a frnd who was planning to buy the same .
Bought 550p for 58k with 1.5k accessories + Samsung Bag +most importantly 2 yrs warranty (hrd an offer may come on 5th for 3yrs warranty )
And the obvious reason: The best VFM lap yet..with Super Brilliant specs


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 5, 2012)

cheers!!!!


----------



## har (Aug 5, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^ is 15r so ugly??...BTW a Beast w/ GT650m and i7 quad/i5 will heatup



It looks nice when opeaned. But I just didnt like it closed. maybe its the black colour but more importantly its really really thick


----------



## rider (Aug 5, 2012)

Yea! it is really thick and bulky. It weighs 2.76kg, I dont know any other laptop in its segment weighs that much


----------



## har (Aug 5, 2012)

rider said:


> Yea! it is really thick and bulky. It weighs 2.76kg, I dont know any other laptop in its segment weighs that much



But its cooler than the 550p. Maybe the extra thickness gives it better ventilation.
But I have to say even carrying the 2.5kg sammy is a bit hard for me in long walks. Every small increase in weight count and 2.76 kg is


----------



## Theodre (Aug 5, 2012)

@Har - from where did you buy your lappy????


----------



## rider (Aug 5, 2012)

har said:


> But its cooler than the 550p. Maybe the extra thickness gives it better ventilation.
> But I have to say even carrying the 2.5kg sammy is a bit hard for me in long walks. Every small increase in weight count and 2.76 kg is



No ventilation doesn't matter that much, if it does why old XPS heats upto 90+ it was the thickest laptop last year. And why new macbook pro retina is so slim still cool?


----------



## har (Aug 5, 2012)

NikiNfOuR said:


> @Har - from where did you buy your lappy????



SRM computers,Kollam


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 5, 2012)

rider said:


> No ventilation doesn't matter that much, if it does why old XPS heats upto 90+ it was the thickest laptop last year. And why new macbook pro retina is so slim still cool?


I think MBPs Retina also heats up!!Link
92C


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 5, 2012)

rider said:


> No ventilation doesn't matter that much, if it does why old XPS heats upto 90+ it was the thickest laptop last year. And why new macbook pro retina is so slim still cool?



Ventilation does matters. In fact it matters the most. It acts like exhaust to throw hot air out. Old XPS had design issues. If manufacturers make any lapotp slim, they sacrifice on many things to make it safe from design issues, if any. Best example is newer models of DV6. They don't heat like their first gen counter parts as HP resolved the design issues (read cooling mechanism) and of course ditched, first gen which was the main culprit.


----------



## har (Aug 5, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Ventilation does matters. In fact it matters the most. It acts like exhaust to throw hot air out. Old XPS had design issues. If manufacturers make any lapotp slim, they sacrifice on many things to make it safe from design issues, if any. Best example is newer models of DV6. They don't heat like their first gen counter parts as HP resolved the design issues (read cooling mechanism) and of course ditched, first gen which was the main culprit.



rider meant that good ventilation doesnt mean the laptop has to be thick. eg.xps even though thich heated up.
And new dv6's heat upto 97 degrees.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 5, 2012)

so finally These are the normal temps.. for current gen Lappies??


----------



## ratul (Aug 5, 2012)

i think we all should leave MBP's from our discussions, as their build quality is premium, and the aluminium body acts as a heatsink, keeping MBP's far more cooler @ higher usage, and remember, Retina Display is far more than FHD.. 

As far as Dell's concerned, they are cooler than 550p, mine has'nt reached above 80 (except GTA 4 with icenhancer 2.1, max 82), played arkham city for 4-5hrs, 77 was max..
And yes, sammy's heatup is a concern for gamer, if heavy gamers (like most of us) game above 90 all the time, it would'nt be a problem now, but for those who won't buy another lap soon, will definitely face problem, as constant high temps will weaken the capacitors on motherboard, and they could leak and burn (happened with me on my desktop).. DELL has accidental protection, mine with 3 yrs, so even my lap burns, it would be covered....
Hope, it's a driver issue in sammy, but acc to me, temps would be higher only, drivers can only control throttling, the games in coming years will be the "baap" of MP3, so heat build up is a serious issue.. (just hope 7730m could handle future games in low-mid)..


----------



## rider (Aug 5, 2012)

har said:


> rider meant that good ventilation doesnt mean the laptop has to be thick. eg.xps even though thich heated up.
> And new dv6's heat upto 97 degrees.



All I want to convey that thickness and ventilation (fan) doesn't not much matter than than the design and tech which blow up the heat. New macbook is fantastically designed thats why remains cool even in a slim body.
And where do you read new dv6 heats upto 97?

@ratul Why we should leave macbook design, it just a part of technology and a laptop and as far as I know aluminum gets heats up more than other metals. And for low temprature of dell may be because of 35W processors. And yea! our accidental cover warranty makes the laptop completely secured.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 5, 2012)

ratul said:


> i think we all should leave MBP's from our discussions, as their build quality is premium, and the aluminium body acts as a heatsink, keeping MBP's far more cooler @ higher usage, and remember, Retina Display is far more than FHD..
> 
> As far as Dell's concerned, they are cooler than 550p, mine has'nt reached above 80 (except GTA 4 with icenhancer 2.1, max 82), played arkham city for 4-5hrs, 77 was max..
> And yes, sammy's heatup is a concern for gamer, if heavy gamers (like most of us) game above 90 all the time, it would'nt be a problem now, but for those who won't buy another lap soon, will definitely face problem, as constant high temps will weaken the capacitors on motherboard, and they could leak and burn (happened with me on my desktop).. DELL has accidental protection, mine with 3 yrs, so even my lap burns, it would be covered....
> Hope, it's a driver issue in sammy, but acc to me, temps would be higher only, drivers can only control throttling, the games in coming years will be the "baap" of MP3, so heat build up is a serious issue.. (just hope 7730m could handle future games in low-mid)..



how much fps u got with icenhancer 2.1  ?? did you played on ultra settings?


----------



## ratul (Aug 5, 2012)

well, on medium settings, gives 25-30 fps in night, and 35-40 fps in day..


----------



## har (Aug 5, 2012)

rider said:


> And where do you read new dv6 heats upto 97?



Dv6-7000 high temperatures


----------



## rider (Aug 5, 2012)

har said:


> Dv6-7000 high temperatures



97 is just too much, may be some heatsink or fan problem in his laptop also he might not using coolsense software too there is no mentioning of it.


----------



## nilede (Aug 5, 2012)

hi, har, yours seems to be the only ok one of i5, no graphics throttling. Have you tried Battlefield 3 or Max Payne 3?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 5, 2012)

^^ yeah!!Mine runs max..96C i7 quad max......but temps sux


----------



## har (Aug 5, 2012)

nilede said:


> hi, har, yours seems to be the only ok one of i5, no graphics throttling. Have you tried Battlefield 3 or Max Payne 3?



No I dont like FPS much. I tried Skyrim,crysis 2 etc at ultra and it doesnt go above 90. Once it went to 92.
Assassins creed series throttled a bit though. Others were absolutely fine.


----------



## potheadninja (Aug 5, 2012)

ratul said:


> i think we all should leave MBP's from our discussions, as their build quality is premium, and the aluminium body acts as a heatsink, keeping MBP's far more cooler @ higher usage, and remember, Retina Display is far more than FHD..
> 
> As far as Dell's concerned, they are cooler than 550p, mine has'nt reached above 80 (except GTA 4 with icenhancer 2.1, max 82), played arkham city for 4-5hrs, 77 was max..
> And yes, sammy's heatup is a concern for gamer, if heavy gamers (like most of us) game above 90 all the time, it would'nt be a problem now, but for those who won't buy another lap soon, will definitely face problem, as constant high temps will weaken the capacitors on motherboard, and they could leak and burn (happened with me on my desktop).. DELL has accidental protection, mine with 3 yrs, so even my lap burns, it would be covered....
> Hope, it's a driver issue in sammy, but acc to me, temps would be higher only, drivers can only control throttling, the games in coming years will be the "baap" of MP3, so heat build up is a serious issue.. (just hope 7730m could handle future games in low-mid)..



Don't worry dude 7730m should be able to handle upcoming games. I also own a 15r se and 2 days ago I overclocked the gpu (core-610mhz, memory-940mhz), now it is performing better than 640m in witcher 2 and the maximum temperature I have observed so far is 67c.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 5, 2012)

u posted twice BTW Ur lappy runs really cool


----------



## ratul (Aug 5, 2012)

potheadninja said:


> Don't worry dude 7730m should be able to handle upcoming games. I also own a 15r se and 2 days ago I overclocked the gpu (core-610mhz, memory-940mhz), now it is performing better than 640m in witcher 2 and the maximum temperature I have observed so far is 67c.


woah, please tell me the procedure to do it *HERE*.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 5, 2012)

ratul said:


> well, on medium settings, gives 25-30 fps in night, and 35-40 fps in day..



well, thats ok though not great!! it should run on max settings with mods anyways anything after 25 is smooth  and what about temps dude?


----------



## ratul (Aug 5, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> well, thats ok though not great!! it should run on max settings with mods anyways anything after 25 is smooth  and what about temps dude?



well as i said, it reached once 82c during gta iv, but mostly i see it b/w 75-80 while playing gta iv..
and i think it's gr8, as my gta iv is patched to 1.0.7.0, and icenhancer works best with 1.0.4.0 or 1.0.0.4, it says in readme that icenhancer will lag on 1.0.7.0 patch, so i think it's running gr8..


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 5, 2012)

ratul said:


> well as i said, it reached once 82c during gta iv, but mostly i see it b/w 75-80 while playing gta iv..
> and i think it's gr8, as my gta iv is patched to 1.0.7.0, and icenhancer works best with 1.0.4.0 or 1.0.0.4, it says in readme that icenhancer will lag on 1.0.7.0 patch, so i think it's running gr8..



yeah dude!! wanted a dell laptop with high end gpu badly  with 60k LOL


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 5, 2012)

ratul said:


> well as i said, it reached once 82c during gta iv, but mostly i see it b/w 75-80 while playing gta iv..
> and i think it's gr8, as my gta iv is patched to 1.0.7.0, and icenhancer works best with 1.0.4.0 or 1.0.0.4, it says in readme that icenhancer will lag on 1.0.7.0 patch, so i think it's running gr8..


How dafaq can u play gta iv @ 75-80fps....Dell's got 60Hz display


----------



## ratul (Aug 5, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> How dafaq can u play gta iv @ 75-80fps....Dell's got 60Hz display



dude read it carefully, they are temps, not fps, just forgot to add "c" after 80.. 
fps are above 25-40...


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 5, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Theodre (Aug 5, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> Lol



lol


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 5, 2012)

ratul said:


> dude read it carefully, they are temps, not fps, just forgot to add "c" after 80..
> fps are above 25-40...


LOL..........


----------



## fish_123 (Aug 5, 2012)

ok guys after 1 month of reading this thread and inspiron15r ..i have narrowed down 2 choices..

1 Dell inspiron 15r se FHD, backlit version i5
2 Samsung 550p i5

so which one should i go for..my laptop will be on most of the time..i will do web browsing/videos mostly..and i will play games(online too), as i am a gamer..i want to buy 550p but serious throttling is keeping me away from buying..like u guys posted 90-97 C thats so bad, i mean it will surely burn afta few months since mine will be on most of the time..and the FHD display is attracting me towards 15r SE and i read no temp probs in 15r..but it has a weaker graphics means i wont be able to play in native res high setting  frame rate will be bad..and medium, low settings are no delight..WHAT SHOULD I DO ? goddamnit i am confused..also i know dell's service is much superior..i have no idea about samsung, no friend has it and i have never used it..


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 5, 2012)

^ 1080p glossy sux


----------



## Theodre (Aug 5, 2012)

And also know that i was a guy who was to buy 14R SE  I hate to talk about it!!! And i hope its just about the drivers probs with samsung  I have ordered samsung i5 version  waiting for it  I would recommend Samsung


----------



## fish_123 (Aug 5, 2012)

^ no man..its antiglare..i read the reviews and no problems with reflection..


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi guyz which driver should I download fro the following link al are 32 bit!!
Link!


----------



## dx1 (Aug 5, 2012)

hi guys i am a prospective buyer  but i am a little confused with the throttling issue.

Till now i understand the problem is only with i5 users,  i7 people have no problem....Right?
The throttling sets in only when on AC Adaptor (strange!), no problems ON Battery....?

After what time does the problem set in 10min, 15 min, 20 min ?....
What's the view of users is it a Driver problem or a larger hardware problem?


----------



## dan4u (Aug 5, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Hi guyz which driver should I download fro the following link al are 32 bit!!
> Link!



what driver do you want to download?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 5, 2012)

Well I already Downloaded..nVidia one    ver. 8.17.12.9687


----------



## dan4u (Aug 6, 2012)

^^ that's not the beta version right?? how is it?? did you update your bios??


----------



## potheadninja (Aug 6, 2012)

dx1 said:


> hi guys i am a prospective buyer  but i am a little confused with the throttling issue.
> 
> Till now i understand the problem is only with i5 users,  i7 people have no problem....Right?
> The throttling sets in only when on AC Adaptor (strange!), no problems ON Battery....?
> ...



As far as I know throttling occurs either due to faulty power supply or high temperature, this laptop seems to have both of these issues. So I dont think it's a driver problem, it is just my personal opinion so I might be wrong.


----------



## sakii (Aug 6, 2012)

Woah..... loads of activity goin on here....just came bck frm a 2 dy trip. SATA 3 available  

Sammy's JBL is so nyc tht I hv already stopped listening to music on headphone. Played DMC 4 & NFS shift 3-4 hrs (each) fr 2 days.... and bang !!! no FPS slutter on ma l5 version. All setting maxed out in DMC4 and played on Turbo mode...Lappy placed on sammy's box only with fan exhaust out of box edge 

Laptop is wrking supa kool..... * the M worried abt is battery indicator never shows me correct info. though %age of battery showed is ok...but it mess up with the time...any solution to it ??? and ALSO I m having this doubt tht should I game on AC even fully charging out as I heard somewhere overcharging of battery is not good for battery life.*

oh...to add to it... the room was non AC and No cooling pad used.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 6, 2012)

SO the problem is only with the games which needs high cpu power! like gta iv, kyrim, etc....


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 6, 2012)

may be


----------



## RON28 (Aug 6, 2012)

sakii said:


> Woah..... loads of activity goin on here....just came bck frm a 2 dy trip. SATA 3 available
> 
> Sammy's JBL is so nyc tht I hv already stopped listening to music on headphone. Played DMC 4 & NFS shift 3-4 hrs (each) fr 2 days.... and bang !!! no FPS slutter on ma l5 version. All setting maxed out in DMC4 and played on Turbo mode...Lappy placed on sammy's box only with fan exhaust out of box edge
> 
> Laptop is wrking supa kool..... * the M worried abt is battery indicator never shows me correct info. though %age of battery showed is ok...but it mess up with the time...any solution to it ??? and ALSO I m having this doubt tht should I game on AC even fully charging out as I heard somewhere overcharging of battery is not good for battery life.*


sakii what is DM4?  

Yeah, right overcharging also leads to degradation of battery, keep the ratio of charging and non charging gaming in 6:4


----------



## REY619 (Aug 6, 2012)

RON28 said:


> sakii what is DM4?



Devil May Cry 4


----------



## dan4u (Aug 6, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> SO the problem is only with the games which needs high cpu power! like gta iv, kyrim, etc....



dude I used to play GTA IV on my 3 year old hp laptop, at high settings, it had a core 2 duo P8600 processor. if a 3 year old processor can handle gta iv, there's no reason why a new gen i5/i7 can't handle it.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 6, 2012)

Temps!!!


----------



## dan4u (Aug 6, 2012)

sakii said:


> Woah..... loads of activity goin on here....just came bck frm a 2 dy trip. SATA 3 available
> 
> Sammy's JBL is so nyc tht I hv already stopped listening to music on headphone. Played DMC 4 & NFS shift 3-4 hrs (each) fr 2 days.... and bang !!! no FPS slutter on ma l5 version. All setting maxed out in DMC4 and played on Turbo mode...Lappy placed on sammy's box only with fan exhaust out of box edge



dude try out gta iv or mp3...


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 6, 2012)

RON28 said:


> sakii what is DM4?
> 
> Yeah, right overcharging also leads to degradation of battery, *keep the ratio of charging and non charging gaming in 6:4*



I am hearing this first time. I heard that we should not game on battery.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 6, 2012)

@ what resolution should I run 3DMARK 6??


----------



## dexbg (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi Guys..

So reading through this has really convinced me of this purchase.

I've also managed to get a 10% employee discount though a friend and will be purchasing the i7 variant this Saturday. 
The rep at the Samsung Store quoted me a display price of 60k. (Is this price ok ? ) -- net price should be 55k for me.

This will my primary workstation so I wanna go all out on the purchase.
The i5 version seems to be out of stock in Hyd. presently.

Regarding the overheating issue, I wont be gaming much .. so if running on internal HD4000 there shouldnt be any temperature issues right ?

--


----------



## sakii (Aug 6, 2012)

dan4u said:


> dude try out gta iv or mp3...


Sure *Dan* This weekend I will get Deus-Ex ..... sure I will try to get a copy of GTA 4. 

*What if * I keep max charging upto 95% (i think there is an option in power management) thn will it b safe for battery. ??

 BTW this weekend I will b trying benchmarking this i5 beast. wht I knw is I need to do 3D benchmark ..... any other benchmark to do...plz tell


----------



## dan4u (Aug 6, 2012)

sakii said:


> *What if * I keep max charging upto 95% (i think there is an option in power management) thn will it b safe for battery. ??



there's a battery life extender option in samsung, it sets max charge to 80%....


----------



## sakii (Aug 6, 2012)

*^ oh....sure thn will do tht but will keep it 85%* As less charging ...less battery bckup


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 6, 2012)

So scored *11832* 3dmark 6 !!
So is it low??

If anyone wants detailed report!!
Download it from (Mediafire)
Link 1(excel)
Link 2(.3dr file)


----------



## nilede (Aug 6, 2012)

Have anyone tried turning off the Intel Turbo boost in this sammy (going to bios)? or at least fix clock at some low value?
so that the temp don't hit 90s. that way you can use the full potential of the graphics card, i guess.


----------



## vigneshn92 (Aug 6, 2012)

hey guys , here' somethin.a few days back some 1 posted a link 4 a review on notebook review of the np550, though it had a gt630m gfx card. the temps were as high as the one on full load (about 95 deg) but they experienced absolutely no throttling at all, where as the 17 incher with gt 650 m experienced throttling. so could the gfx card (maybe beta drivers) be causing the problem cause for one, v can definitely say that it aint the processor or the temps thats causing the throttling .


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 6, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> I am hearing this first time. I heard that we should not game on battery.



me2


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 6, 2012)

Pata nain kiski nazar lag gayi. First problem in new mobile now in my * new samsung NP550*, guys the *DVD drive is not working properly*,I inserted Digit July edition which have benchmarking utilities, *its not reading it. In 'My Computer' window the address bar keep filling with green color but after that nothing. When i click on DVD drive icon, laptop eject the DVD and says 'Insert the Disc'. Its reading the other Digit DVD but taking almost 15secs to open. I tried with DVD but few are working while others are not.*
Now only Xbox Controller is left, I think its turn will also come.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 6, 2012)

HI guyzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz is * 11832* *3dmark 6 score good for this lappy*


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 6, 2012)

@pratyush997: you benchmarked on battery or mains?


----------



## dan4u (Aug 6, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> HI guyzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz is * 11832* *3dmark 6 score good for this lappy*



what resolution did you benchmark at?? you should get 13000 plus, I got 13k plus on the i5 ver. some i7 users got 14k .


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 6, 2012)

I did that @ 1600 x 900 and on mains


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 6, 2012)

dan4u said:


> what resolution did you benchmark at?? you should get 13000 plus, I got 13k plus on the i5 ver. some i7 users got 14k .


What!!!!!!!!! I got 8264 only.


----------



## har (Aug 6, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> What!!!!!!!!! I got 8264 only.



I too got 13000+



pratyush997 said:


> I did that @ 1600 x 900 and on mains



Your resolution was high. Thats why its low. You would get 13000+ at 1366*768.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 6, 2012)

Sary guys , I didn't select 'High Performance' in Power Options. Now my result is 13204. I did at 1600*900.
And what should i do about DVD drive?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 6, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/TOs5q.png
At what resoulution are u guyzz benchmarking..make a standard rosol...


----------



## RON28 (Aug 6, 2012)

finally bought this laptop of i5 version  now formatting it, but i didnt got any drivers dvd, so do i have to manually download drivers from samsung website?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 6, 2012)

^ download easy software manager ..it will do the job 4 u


----------



## RON28 (Aug 6, 2012)

ok thanks but that means i have to download from net na?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 6, 2012)

^ yeah ofc man!


----------



## RON28 (Aug 6, 2012)

i will get mad today...can't believe this beast is in front of me now  thanks mom dad...you always made me smile like this


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 6, 2012)

^^lol


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 6, 2012)

RON28 said:


> i will get mad today...can't believe this beast is in front of me now  thanks mom dad...you always made me smile like this



congratz to you happy boy!!! enjoy now  now i cant wait too!!!!! have to get this beast soon too !!


----------



## RON28 (Aug 6, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> congratz to you happy boy!!! enjoy now  now i cant wait too!!!!! have to get this beast soon too !!



get it soon buddy  OMG, i fell in love with its looks..


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 6, 2012)

^^LOL Try changing standard to 3d sound depth mode in easy settings!(fn+f1)..And play music .........it absolutely roxxx.

By the way I got my Cooling pad! u2!! Doesn't seems to be working awesomely..though better than 2 books!


----------



## har (Aug 6, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^LOL Try changing standard to 3d sound depth mode in easy settings!(fn+f1)..And play music .........it absolutely roxxx.
> 
> By the way I got my Cooling pad! u2!! Doesn't seems to be working awesomely..though better than 2 books!



Oh S*** !! Thanks for the tip dude !!! This makes the absolutely unbelievable sound even better. Too good. How the hell do they stuff such good speakers in a lappy ? I dont even use my headphones now


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 6, 2012)

Yeah I Stopped using Headphones and my dad always scold me due to loud sound !!!


----------



## RON28 (Aug 6, 2012)

^^^


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 6, 2012)

RON28 said:


> ok thanks but that means i have to download from net na?



comeon noooo use the recovery drive..


----------



## rider (Aug 6, 2012)

@pratyush997  who suggested you notepal U2?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 6, 2012)

^^Donno remember ....I decided 2 go for u2 cuz u3 is way too big for 15"er


----------



## rider (Aug 6, 2012)

For effective cooling only infinite evo work a bit and all other like u2, u3 can not bring much difference. The U-series is made of aluminum, a metal may be thats why it fails to out the heat of rest of the hot body which is not under tiny holes.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 6, 2012)

u should have told me earlier..


----------



## rider (Aug 6, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> u should have told me earlier..



you didn't asked me


----------



## dan4u (Aug 7, 2012)

it seems like 550 owners are busy playing....very few seems to be around


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 7, 2012)

Yeah I too see less activity now days on 
TDF. Amd what about my DVD drive problem. Any suggestions?


----------



## dan4u (Aug 7, 2012)

is it only digit dvd? did you try playing dvd movies? what about spinning sounds?



RON28 said:


> finally bought this laptop of i5 version  now formatting it, but i didnt got any drivers dvd, so do i have to manually download drivers from samsung website?



Congrats man, game away now


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 7, 2012)

No,some DVDs written by me also. But its reading few digit and some other magazine DVDs though it takes more than 10secs. And in the case of DVDs which don't run,I can hear the spinning sound.


----------



## dan4u (Aug 7, 2012)

well the best thing to do is check if they work on another laptop/pc.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 7, 2012)

Ok.. But one DVD ran after trying 8 times. I'll check in DVDs in other pc


----------



## nilede (Aug 7, 2012)

Check out. S03UK and S04UK out. Of course in UK. No big change. Minor tweaks.


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Aug 7, 2012)

I wanna buy this "Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN" by this month ending... or by september 15th guys... i've read in few posts that samsung is gonna release other models in 550p versions... like Samsung NP550P5C-S03IN??? is dat true?? and pls do provide me some online purchase links for Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN  in flipkart the stock isn't available...


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 7, 2012)

U can get it from Fosila Instead!


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 7, 2012)

well strAnge thing happening to my laptop its got quite cool.the min.temp was 36 on normal use stays at 45 and i game on power saver mode got max 76c on darksiders highest setting no throttling now.. i dont have a demanding game ryt now will try later


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 7, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> U can get it from Fosila Instead!



fosila increased price before it was 57900 and now it is 58500 bummer!! anyways it still best to buy from there !! but my dad is not agree for me to buy such an expensive product online!! i talked to samsung showroom rep here he said he can get it if i order in 3-4 days i guess that was the better way!! something happened wrong with me i purchased a product from flipkart COD and i got the item successfully after 2-3 days i got a call from the shipping it was fed-ex the guy asked me do u remember to whom i gave the money and got the product i guess he run away with money! thats why they inquired they asked me how it looks etc. i was like wow they got cheated ! thats just 2,000 rs order...so i dont think they inquired much!! anyways i will never order anything which is more then 20k.


----------



## RON28 (Aug 7, 2012)

Played crysis 2 on hardcore settings at 900p resolution, constant 30 and above fps  but cpu reached 91 C  thats worrying me...
@pratyush you said we have to download drivers from net, but when i installed free software manager, it detected all the drivers and installed without connecting to net 



ujjwal007 said:


> fosila increased price before it was 57900 and now it is 58500 bummer!! anyways it still best to buy from there !! but my dad is not agree for me to buy such an expensive product online!! i talked to samsung showroom rep here he said he can get it if i order in 3-4 days i guess that was the better way!! something happened wrong with me i purchased a product from flipkart COD and i got the item successfully after 2-3 days i got a call from the shipping it was fed-ex the guy asked me do u remember to whom i gave the money and got the product i guess he run away with money! thats why they inquired they asked me how it looks etc. i was like wow they got cheated ! thats just 2,000 rs order...so i dont think they inquired much!! anyways i will never order anything which is more then 20k.



you better buy this lappy from samsung dealers, your father is right, never purchase such expensive products from online.


----------



## dan4u (Aug 7, 2012)

RON28 said:


> Played crysis 2 on hardcore settings at 900p resolution, constant 30 and above fps  but cpu reached 91 C  thats worrying me...
> @pratyush you said we have to download drivers from net, but when i installed free software manager, it detected all the drivers and installed without connecting to net
> 
> 
> ...



how long did you play crysis? no fps drops at all? yea the software manager detects drivers from the 22GB samsung partition.


----------



## ratul (Aug 7, 2012)

anyone tried Tom Clancy's Ghost recon Future soldier??

Found on notebookcheck.net that even gddr5 650m can only handle it in low settings, so anyone of you tried???
*i.imgur.com/MiL40.jpg​


----------



## dan4u (Aug 7, 2012)

ratul said:


> anyone tried Tom Clancy's Ghost recon Future soldier??
> 
> Found on notebookcheck.net that even gddr5 650m can only handle it in low settings, so anyone of you tried???
> *i.imgur.com/MiL40.jpg​



Notebookcheck also shows max payne 3 gets ~22fps at high settings, but most users are easily getting 35-45 fps at 1600x900. so I wouldn't completely rely on NBcheck. I'm sure ghost recon could run at high settings, if not ultra.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 7, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Notebookcheck also shows max payne 3 gets ~22fps at high settings, but most users are easily getting 35-45 fps at 1600x900. so I wouldn't completely rely on NBcheck. I'm sure ghost recon could run at high settings, if not ultra.



yup man exactly notebookcheck i saw that too and for bf3 too it shows it cant handle in ultra settings but it can easily handle that game!! and anyways ghost recon doesn't seems better then bf3 to me  if you see in notebookcheck review most of the games are not able to run on ultra setting according to them but the truth is something else! they can!! even on 1600x900


----------



## girishpaiv (Aug 7, 2012)

3dMArk06 :14627


----------



## dexbg (Aug 7, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> fosila increased price before it was 57900 and now it is 58500 bummer!! anyways it still best to buy from there !! but my dad is not agree for me to buy such an expensive product online!! i talked to samsung showroom rep here he said he can get it if i order in 3-4 days i guess that was the better way!! something happened wrong with me i purchased a product from flipkart COD and i got the item successfully after 2-3 days i got a call from the shipping it was fed-ex the guy asked me do u remember to whom i gave the money and got the product i guess he run away with money! thats why they inquired they asked me how it looks etc. i was like wow they got cheated ! thats just 2,000 rs order...so i dont think they inquired much!! anyways i will never order anything which is more then 20k.



How much price is being quoted by Samsung showroom, even I'm buying from Samsung store,I was told the price is 60k last Sunday.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 7, 2012)

dexbg said:


> How much price is being quoted by Samsung showroom, even I'm buying from Samsung store,I was told the price is 60k last Sunday.



i m from gwalior i have not asked about the price but i  m sure  it is 60k because samsung e store selling it for 62k.... i can get for  58-59k it depends upon our bargaining skills LOL it is sitll a vfm for 60k even


----------



## dan4u (Aug 7, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> 3dMArk06 :14627



sweet man!! tried gaming?


----------



## RON28 (Aug 7, 2012)

saala core temp went to 97C  Now im really worried 



dan4u said:


> how long did you play crysis? no fps drops at all? yea the software manager detects drivers from the 22GB samsung partition.



played for an hour  now it reached 97 C  what to do? and CPUid HARDWARE monitor doesn't detect GT 650M


----------



## sakii (Aug 7, 2012)

har said:


> Oh S*** !! Thanks for the tip dude !!! This makes the absolutely unbelievable sound even better. Too good. How the hell do they stuff such good speakers in a lappy ? I dont even use my headphones now





pratyush997 said:


> Yeah I Stopped using Headphones and my dad always scold me due to loud sound !!!



* same is the case with me.*

I too bought U2 ....  but not used till today packed and kept at home. Grrrrr  It was suggested better to buy tht...hence I got it. Now wht to do... ??? 
Any way to sell it out.


----------



## potheadninja (Aug 7, 2012)

RON28 said:


> saala core temp went to 97C  Now im really worried
> 
> 
> 
> played for an hour  now it reached 97 C  what to do? and CPUid HARDWARE monitor doesn't detect GT 650M


play for couple of more hours then flip the laptop, break some eggs and make a nice omlet then give it to me..I'm really hungry..


----------



## dan4u (Aug 7, 2012)

well I'm getting my third np550, but this time the i7 version : : :: but from a different dealer n they're givein 12 accessories, hope this one works ok


----------



## dexbg (Aug 7, 2012)

dan4u said:


> well I'm getting my third np550, but this time the i7 version : : :: but from a different dealer n they're givein 12 accessories, hope this one works ok



3rd one ?? 

Do tell .. 

Also is the i7 version less prone to the overheating issue ?


----------



## dan4u (Aug 7, 2012)

RON28 said:


> saala core temp went to 97C  Now im really worried
> 
> 
> 
> played for an hour  now it reached 97 C  what to do? and CPUid HARDWARE monitor doesn't detect GT 650M



dude r you usin a cooling pad?  n the max operating temp of 2nd gen CPU is 105c, I'm sure 3rd gen can handle it. n if ur lap gets fried don't worry, give it to Samsung cc, they'll take care of it, n from what I've experienced they're pretty good.



dexbg said:


> 3rd one ??
> 
> Do tell ..
> 
> Also is the i7 version less prone to the overheating issue ?



yea third one, if you read my other posts, you'll know I gave back the first two, both i5, n I believe the i7 ver is less prone to issues, as per all the i7 users. I'm giving Sammy one last go, the specs are too awesome  but there are i5 users who aren't facing issues, so I don't know if I got unlucky twice by getting a defective piece...if the i7 let's me down, then its bye bye Samsung.


----------



## RON28 (Aug 7, 2012)

dan4u said:


> dude r you usin a cooling pad?  n the max operating temp of 2nd gen CPU is 105c, I'm sure 3rd gen can handle it. n if ur lap gets fried don't worry, give it to Samsung cc, they'll take care of it, n from what I've experienced they're pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> yea third one, if you read my other posts, you'll know I gave back the first two, both i5, n I believe the i7 ver is less prone to issues, as per all the i7 users. I'm giving Sammy one last go, the specs are too awesome  but there are i5 users who aren't facing issues, so I don't know if I got unlucky twice by getting a defective piece...if the i7 let's me down, then its bye bye Samsung.



now i really think that 100C is IVY bridge's normal temp, because heat is been constantly been flowing through vent, whole laptop stays cool...no i dont have cooling pad and ac room, how did you manage to take two laptops? from dealer or SAMSUNG CC?


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 7, 2012)

dan4u said:


> dude r you usin a cooling pad?  n the max operating temp of 2nd gen CPU is 105c, I'm sure 3rd gen can handle it. n *if ur lap gets fried don't worry, give it to Samsung cc, they'll take care of it[\b], n from what I've experienced they're pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> yea third one, if you read my other posts, you'll know I gave back the first two, both i5, n I believe the i7 ver is less prone to issues, as per all the i7 users. I'm giving Sammy one last go, the specs are too awesome  but there are i5 users who aren't facing issues, so I don't know if I got unlucky twice by getting a defective piece...if the i7 let's me down, then its bye bye Samsung.*


*
they are taking care of lap too! nice*


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 7, 2012)

RON28 said:


> now i really think that 100C is IVY bridge's normal temp, because heat is been constantly been flowing through vent, whole laptop stays cool...no i dont have cooling pad and ac room, how did you manage to take two laptops? from dealer or SAMSUNG CC?



ron dont worry this is the normal temps 100% everyone is getting around same temps i was in teamviewer with pratyush and i saw the idle temps are 45 around and...load temps are 90 around! dont worry we can hope nvidia will fix this issue pretty soon!! every laptop is heating a lot even 15r se too is too much heating now saw somewhere if the laptop is cool dont worry and anyways samsung is going to give 3 years warranty soon buy that for sure! cooling pads are really not able to help here many owners using but they are seeing 2-3 c diff only thats not much! and if u buy cooling pad dont go with u2 or u3 lol they sucks!! just enjoy ur sammy now! my old laptop heats upto 80 c when i m playing sims 3 for 3-4 hours the heat is just can't bearable each and every part is heating lol


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 7, 2012)

^^lol


----------



## dexbg (Aug 7, 2012)

Guys.. a final piece of advise before I purchase.

How much difference is there between the i5 n i7 version.

Does it justify the almost 9k price difference ? 

Difference in Gaming ?
Difference in Regular Use/Multimedia?
Difference in CPU intensive/VM work?
Difference in Battery Life?

Will it be better-of in spending the 9k to upgrade the RAM n warranty or possibly a SSD?


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 7, 2012)

dexbg said:


> Guys.. a final piece of advise before I purchase.
> 
> How much difference is there between the i5 n i7 version.
> 
> ...



nthg much i7 is just more future proof i5 can handle all the current games in ultra/high settings better go with i7 it was worth the extra money for sure!! go for it! no diff in battery life i guess not much difference in anything just future proof only some games can able to use the extra 4 cores in future!! gta 5 can be a lot resource hungry game !


----------



## dexbg (Aug 7, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> nthg much i7 is just more future proof i5 can handle all the current games in ultra/high settings better go with i7 it was worth the extra money for sure!! go for it! no diff in battery life i guess not much difference in anything just future proof only some games can able to use the extra 4 cores in future!! gta 5 can be a lot resource hungry game !



1. So little or no difference in Gaming .. 650M more than compensates here I believe. 

*Will there any any noticeable slowdown in applications after a while in i5 vs i7 ?*

3. CPU intensive work .. how much margin does the i7 have over the i5 ? eg. Running Virtual Machines/Emulators ? Compiling AOSP  ?

4. So battery life is the same.

Gaming notwithstanding, i5 can substitute the i7 in most cases ?


----------



## 50103 (Aug 7, 2012)

dexbg said:


> 1. So little or no difference in Gaming .. 650M more than compensates here I believe.
> 
> *Will there any any noticeable slowdown in applications after a while in i5 vs i7 ?*
> 
> ...



I have played Max Payne 3 in 17R S.E.....Seems like it is an optimized game for Pc..  Gpu usage goes upto 95% while Cpu usually is around 40% max.. So If a game is well optimized for Pc,then Cpu does not play a big role. But I have heard that games like BF3 are CPU intensive!!!


----------



## dan4u (Aug 7, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> nthg much i7 is just more future proof i5 can handle all the current games in ultra/high settings better go with i7 it was worth the extra money for sure!! go for it! no diff in battery life i guess not much difference in anything just future proof only some games can able to use the extra 4 cores in future!! gta 5 can be a lot resource hungry game !



you are forgetting the bluray drive and 8gb RAM


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 7, 2012)

use power saving mode.my temp dnt go above 76


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 7, 2012)

^^Temps



demolisher48 said:


> use power saving mode.my temp dnt go above 76


lol It Disables turbo boost!!!


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 7, 2012)

not much affected by that game runs fine


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 7, 2012)

dan4u said:


> you are forgetting the bluray drive and 8gb RAM



oh yeah!!  BLURAY ! and more ram is always good LOL


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 7, 2012)

demolisher48 said:


> not much affected by that game runs fine


----------



## RON28 (Aug 7, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> ron dont worry this is the normal temps 100% everyone is getting around same temps i was in teamviewer with pratyush and i saw the idle temps are 45 around and...load temps are 90 around! dont worry we can hope nvidia will fix this issue pretty soon!! every laptop is heating a lot even 15r se too is too much heating now saw somewhere if the laptop is cool dont worry and anyways samsung is going to give 3 years warranty soon buy that for sure! cooling pads are really not able to help here many owners using but they are seeing 2-3 c diff only thats not much! and if u buy cooling pad dont go with u2 or u3 lol they sucks!! just enjoy ur sammy now! my old laptop heats upto 80 c when i m playing sims 3 for 3-4 hours the heat is just can't bearable each and every part is heating lol



YES, but it does reach 92C but we can't feel it, laptop's palm rest remains ultimately cool


----------



## dexbg (Aug 7, 2012)

50103 said:


> I have played Max Payne 3 in 17R S.E.....Seems like it is an optimized game for Pc..  Gpu usage goes upto 95% while Cpu usually is around 40% max.. So If a game is well optimized for Pc,then Cpu does not play a big role. But I have heard that games like BF3 are CPU intensive!!!





dan4u said:


> you are forgetting the bluray drive and 8gb RAM



How about I get the *Core i5 model* and purchase a *128 GB SSD* with the price difference. The SSD will fit into the Optical Drive bay .. 
Primary OS + Apps can reside on the SSD so faster boot + better battery life. 

What say ?

Is it possible to take out my Optical drive put in a chassis which connects via USB ??


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 7, 2012)

^ I think this Model has 3 SATA Port as I posted a Pic !!!!
1 of em was Empty!


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 7, 2012)

dexbg said:


> How about I get the *Core i5 model* and purchase a *128 GB SSD* with the price difference. The SSD will fit into the Optical Drive bay ..
> Primary OS + Apps can reside on the SSD so faster boot + better battery life.
> 
> What say ?
> ...



thats a good option too but better to get i7 for now  you can add SSD anytime when u saved enough bucks  its ur wish both ways are good  if you can change ur lappy in 3 years go with i5  otherwise i7



RON28 said:


> YES, but it does reach 92C but we can't feel it, laptop's palm rest remains ultimately cool



what a great news  thats wht we wanted  the build quality is good!! what you played so far?


----------



## dexbg (Aug 7, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^ I think this Model has 3 SATA Port as I posted a Pic !!!!
> 1 of em was Empty!



Yes.. but AFAIK a 15.6" laptop chassis doesnt have space for an additional HDD bay .. So will need to remove the Optical Drive to add an extra HDD/SSD ?

As for the 2nd question.. Can I still use my Laptop Optical Drive though USB somehow ?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 7, 2012)

^So what about this??
*i.imgur.com/uk2iG.jpg


----------



## dexbg (Aug 7, 2012)

^ LOL Yea

about that .. the Motherboard might have an extra SATA port but there should also be space inside the Laptop Chassis to put the SSD in ?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 7, 2012)

^ thats what I'm talking about!


----------



## dexbg (Aug 7, 2012)

So about the SSD-in-Optical drive can 100% done right .. coz only then will I get the i5 version and upgrade with the SSD ?

Will doing so void my warranty ??

Also will the Optical work from USB though a chassis ?? (as a bonus)


----------



## RON28 (Aug 7, 2012)

lol thanks demolisher, played crysis 2 on power save mode, max temp 75   and fps were still the same, one doubt i downloaded free version of fraps, does it have something like 30 fps, because it shows 30 fps constant while playing at hardcore settings, never drop or go above 30 fps 



ujjwal007 said:


> what a great news  thats wht we wanted  the build quality is good!! what you played so far?


 
playing crysis 2 only, such a nice game  will try skyrim tommorow...the best thing is sound, OMG perfect...i know you want ur lappy soon  and i don't know how, as soon as i exit game, within minutes temps come to 52C


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 7, 2012)

dexbg said:


> So about the SSD-in-Optical drive can 100% done right .. coz only then will I get the i5 version and upgrade with the SSD ?
> 
> Will doing so void my warranty ??
> 
> Also will the Optical work from USB though a chassis ?? (as a bonus)


 It shows that at sata 1 HDD is connected. SATA 2 BD-Rom is connected and SATA 3 is Blank!! So that you can Insert SSD and connect it to SATA 3


----------



## dan4u (Aug 7, 2012)

Just realized the i5 version has a 6Cell (48Wh), while the i7 version has 6Cell (56Wh). so the battery life of the i5 and i7 version will be similar.


----------



## dexbg (Aug 7, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> It shows that at sata 1 HDD is connected. SATA 2 BD-Rom is connected and SATA 3 is Blank!! So that you can Insert SSD and connect it to SATA 3



Dudeee.. 

I''m saying there wont be any space to put the SSD inside the laptop .. It has space for just *one 2.5" HDD* &  *one Optical Drive.
*

So I will need to remove something naa ..


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 7, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> It shows that at sata 1 HDD is connected. SATA 2 BD-Rom is connected and SATA 3 is Blank!! So that you can Insert SSD and connect it to SATA 3



lolss



RON28 said:


> lol thanks demolisher, played crysis 2 on power save mode, max temp 75   and fps were still the same, one doubt i downloaded free version of fraps, does it have something like 30 fps, because it shows 30 fps constant while playing at hardcore settings, never drop or go above 30 fps
> 
> 
> 
> playing crysis 2 only, such a nice game  will try skyrim tommorow...the best thing is sound, OMG perfect...i know you want ur lappy soon  and i don't know how, as soon as i exit game, within minutes temps come to 52C



awesome man!!  i want it damn really soon!!!!! will going to tell the dealer tomorrow!! the laptop speed is damn fast too!! i got a very nice tour on pratyush lappy lol


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 7, 2012)

^^ lol Thanks



dexbg said:


> Dudeee..
> 
> I''m saying there wont be any space to put the SSD inside the laptop .. It has space for just *one 2.5" HDD* &  *one Optical Drive.
> *
> ...


The What do u think samsung has provided *3* SATA Ports??
In which 2 are attached to HDD and ODD and the Third one is blank!!
If there would be no space then whats the godamn use of the *Third SATA Port?*


----------



## dexbg (Aug 7, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^ lol Thanks
> 
> 
> The What do u think samsung has provided *3* SATA Ports??
> ...



I hope you're right .. but its just that no one has really opened it up to see the secondary HDD bay .. If i'm not wrong.

It would be great to add the SSD 

Can somebody confirm the extra HDD bay ??


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 7, 2012)

dexbg said:


> I hope you're right .. but its just that no one has really opened it up to see the secondary HDD bay .. If i'm not wrong.
> 
> It would be great to add the SSD
> 
> Can somebody confirm the extra HDD bay ??


lol u should go to samsung and ask them to open the lappy and show u man! pratyush told u many times it has and he showed u too LMAO....


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 7, 2012)

dexbg said:


> I hope you're right .. but its just that no one has really opened it up to see the secondary HDD bay .. If i'm not wrong.
> 
> It would be great to add the SSD
> 
> Can somebody confirm the extra HDD bay ??


Even Samsung CC can't!


----------



## dexbg (Aug 7, 2012)

Okay.. apologies for the derailing .. 

Will upgrading with the SSD void the warranty ? cuz I think the RAM n HDD bays are self-serviceable ?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 7, 2012)

^^yeah That shouldn't void Warranty!!


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 7, 2012)

dexbg said:


> Okay.. apologies for the derailing ..
> 
> Will upgrading with the SSD void the warranty ? cuz I think the RAM n HDD bays are self-serviceable ?



no chance its completely legit dont worry it wont void warranty


----------



## dan4u (Aug 7, 2012)

hey how many of you installed the beta gpu driver?


----------



## RON28 (Aug 7, 2012)

^^i didnt installed...


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 7, 2012)

dan4u said:


> hey how many of you installed the beta gpu driver?


me!..Dafaq Decreased WEI ratings!!


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 7, 2012)

i did



RON28 said:


> lol thanks demolisher, played crysis 2 on power save mode, max temp 75   and fps were still the same, one doubt i downloaded free version of fraps, does it have something like 30 fps, because it shows 30 fps constant while playing at hardcore settings, never drop or go above 30 fps
> 
> 
> 
> playing crysis 2 only, such a nice game  will try skyrim tommorow...the best thing is sound, OMG perfect...i know you want ur lappy soon  and i don't know how, as soon as i exit game, within minutes temps come to 52C



glad i could help


----------



## dx1 (Aug 7, 2012)

> hi guys i am a prospective buyer but i am a little confused with the throttling issue.
> 
> Till now i understand the problem is only with i5 users, i7 people have no problem....Right?
> The throttling sets in only when on AC Adaptor (strange!), no problems ON Battery....?
> ...





potheadninja said:


> As far as I know throttling occurs either due to faulty power supply or high temperature, this laptop seems to have both of these issues. So I dont think it's a driver problem, it is just my personal opinion so I might be wrong.



any user who like to help...


----------



## nilede (Aug 7, 2012)

Cheapest online is here. But I have never ordered from this site so can't say about the service.
Samsung NP550P5C-S01IN Laptop (Silver)
Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN Laptop (Silver)


----------



## iChaitanya (Aug 7, 2012)

nilede said:


> Cheapest online is here. But I have never ordered from this site so can't say about the service.
> Samsung NP550P5C-S01IN Laptop (Silver)
> Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN Laptop (Silver)


57,790 INR for the i7 is nice! Btw, ShopClues is reliable.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 8, 2012)

dx1 said:


> any user who like to help...



hey buddy listen no one here is having exact information why throttling occurs my friend pratyush and many other owners never experienced throttling and temps were on high but they are bearable...laptop remains amazingly cool as ron said ( read some above posts and pages ) it can be build fault too but the build quality is very nice as everyone is saying may be some more resources demanding game causing throttling all are hoping it will get fixed when nvidia release new official drivers! i saw even the inspiron 17r se is having a little throttling too and temps are same around 90c there too!! so dont worry about it much if you play on 1600x 900 on ultra setting it may can happen but better to play on just a little  lower resolution most of the users are not having much problems now!! even har  and other members never had throttling issues just once or two may be...jbl , display , other specs stand out the crowd !! it is VFM!! EVERYONE AGREE!



nilede said:


> Cheapest online is here. But I have never ordered from this site so can't say about the service.
> Samsung NP550P5C-S01IN Laptop (Silver)
> Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN Laptop (Silver)



it also quoted there 65w adopter wtf? flipkart, fosila etc everywhere it quoted 65w wtg ???


----------



## nilede (Aug 8, 2012)

Yup. May be a cooling system issue. But I would go anyway. Reduce the CPU clock while gaming and play the game in GT650M... at 50k there is nothing near this lappy with the screen, sound, looks. Nearest ones are some Dell SE with 7730hd or gt640m at the price 53/54k, still far inferior. Dell is selling gt650 with 1gb gddr5 at 63k. Now, your call buddy.
If not happy you can return anytime, I guess, like Dan4u did.


----------



## RON28 (Aug 8, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> hey buddy listen no one here is having exact information why throttling occurs my friend pratyush and many other owners never experienced throttling and temps were on high but they are bearable...laptop remains amazingly cool as ron said ( read some above posts and pages ) it can be build fault too but the build quality is very nice as everyone is saying may be some more resources demanding game causing throttling all are hoping it will get fixed when nvidia release new official drivers! i saw even the inspiron 17r se is having a little throttling too and temps are same around 90c there too!! so dont worry about it much if you play on 1600x 900 on ultra setting it may can happen but better to play on just a little  lower resolution most of the users are not having much problems now!! even har  and other members never had throttling issues just once or two may be...jbl , display , other specs stand out the crowd !! it is VFM!! EVERYONE AGREE!


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 8, 2012)

nilede said:


> Yup. May be a cooling system issue. But I would go anyway. Reduce the CPU clock while gaming and play the game in GT650M... at 50k there is nothing near this lappy with the screen, sound, looks. Nearest ones are some Dell SE with 7730hd or gt640m at the price 53/54k, still far inferior. Dell is selling gt650 with 1gb gddr5 at 63k. Now, your call buddy.
> If not happy you can return anytime, I guess, like Dan4u did.


1600x900 is so less for a 17 inches laptop and yeah ur rite insipron 14r se is around 50k too but its still fails in sound, looks, display, power everything wht else you can expect with 50k ? lol gt 650m is => gtx 560m  its a awesome card!! yup dan returned lappy 2 times lol and now looking to do it again


----------



## Theodre (Aug 8, 2012)

RON28 said:


>



I am also hoping that it will be solved with the new drivers!!


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 8, 2012)

RON28 said:


>



 



NikiNfOuR said:


> I am also hoping that it will be solved with the new drivers!!



 world depends upon hope


----------



## sherif (Aug 8, 2012)

Got my sammy 31st july itz amazing lappy no throttling and overheating issue so far


----------



## sherif (Aug 8, 2012)

Proud Owner of Sammy S02
WEI
Processor Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3610QM CPU @ 2.30GHz  7.6 
Memory (RAM) 8.00 GB  7.9 
Graphics Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000  7.1 
Gaming graphics 1696 MB Total available graphics memory  7.1 
Primary hard disk 60GB Free (100GB Total)  5.9


----------



## nilede (Aug 8, 2012)

Most likely the performance have to be compromised even with newer drivers. But this sammy is too sweet a deal. I can't resist it.


----------



## arani (Aug 8, 2012)

just bought the laptop..superawesome!!!! \m/

can anybody tell me where o get the latest nvidia drivers???


----------



## fish_123 (Aug 8, 2012)

so which is better ?? 15r se with FHD display or this samsung ?


----------



## cremator (Aug 8, 2012)

Guys just finished playing Arkham city on samsung i7 model.. every 20 minutes or so.. game used to freeze for about 5 seconds.. i played in high performance mode and settings at " very high" ( 2nd most demanding after extreme settings), in AC room with no cooler pad.. so obviously this is evidence of throttling right ? 
1) can someone please tell me the various software to be run in order to confirm this? 

2)Also , to check the temp. the software is HWMonitor right?? 

3) what software to use to find out the FPS that we get when playing various games?

4) have any of you guys played arkham city? In what settings and did it run smoothly without any throttling?

Sorry if these questions have been answered before.. i only follow this thread on off and the page count has become too high.. may i suggest that the first post be edited to contain links to list of useful software, drivers etc?


----------



## rider (Aug 8, 2012)

arani said:


> just bought the laptop..superawesome!!!! \m/
> 
> can anybody tell me where o get the latest nvidia drivers???



lol, just google or go to nvdia website. Is it your first graphic card PC?


----------



## dan4u (Aug 8, 2012)

haha no problems at last!!!!!! I did as demolisher said, in samsung optimized set min cpu to 50 and max 70, played crysis 2 at 1600x900, advanced settings for more than an hour *NO Throttling*,
fps 35-45, Max gpu temp 83c, cpu temp 87c...........I tried gaming in high performance, cpu temp reached 96c n gpu 89c, there was visible throttling. so guys try as demolisher said, it will reduce temps and also get rid of throttling


----------



## RON28 (Aug 8, 2012)

dan put ur laptop's specification in your signature 

@sherif WEI is a crap for benchmark, your lappy is far better than those numbers posted  enjoy it.



cremator said:


> Guys just finished playing Arkham city on samsung i7 model.. every 20 minutes or so.. game used to freeze for about 5 seconds.. i played in high performance mode and settings at " very high" ( 2nd most demanding after extreme settings), in AC room with no cooler pad.. so obviously this is evidence of throttling right ?
> 1) can someone please tell me the various software to be run in order to confirm this?
> 
> 2)Also , to check the temp. the software is HWMonitor right??
> ...



do the procedure as dan did, got to control panel---power options---samsung optimized or choose power save mode---change advanced power settings---processor power management---minimum processor state(change plugged in to 50%)---click on maximum power state---(change plugged in to 70%) voila  this beauty changes into beast *CREDITS-DEMOLISHER*

2) HW monitor
3) fraps
4) sorry, haven't played yet.


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 8, 2012)

finally throttling solved


----------



## RON28 (Aug 8, 2012)

^^^check above post credits again.


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 8, 2012)

hehehe


----------



## dexbg (Aug 8, 2012)

Good Job - @demolisher48 

Guys,, whats a good SSD for this laptop ? .. I'm planning to add a 128gig SSD when I get my hand on it


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 8, 2012)

dexbg said:


> Guys,, whats a good SSD for this laptop ? .. I'm planning to add a 128gig SSD when I get my hand on it



Samsung 830 series, top of the line, but a bit costly. Then you always have m4. But both have got seller warranty as both are not officially launched in India. If you want something with Indian warranty, go for Corsair Force GT.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 8, 2012)

demolisher48 said:


> finally throttling solved



what a great news  so no one having that problem now? swapnil too?


----------



## dexbg (Aug 8, 2012)

Spread this around .. the Internets/Search Engines must know .. 

We have been saved


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 8, 2012)

lollolololo!


----------



## RON28 (Aug 8, 2012)

lol people will get trolled who returned there samsung lappy because of this issue


----------



## dan4u (Aug 8, 2012)

well that would have to be me ....I had 2 i5's and now the i7, but the gpu temps on all three varied, this was indeed a weird problem.


----------



## RON28 (Aug 8, 2012)

^^^no i meant to say who already returned it, you atleast stayed with the I7 version


----------



## sherif (Aug 8, 2012)

RON28 said:


> dan put ur laptop's specification in your signature
> 
> @sherif WEI is a crap for benchmark, your lappy is far better than those numbers posted  enjoy it.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 8, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> what a great news  so no one having that problem now? swapnil too?


I have set the max cpu performance to 60 as suggested but still have throttling after every 12-13mins,for 4-5secs(NFSHP 2010)


----------



## dan4u (Aug 8, 2012)

yep that's true, I couldn't let go of this beast



Swapnil26sps said:


> I have set the max cpu performance to 60 as suggested but still have throttling after every 12-13mins,for 4-5secs(NFSHP 2010)



when you say throttling, what is the fps you are getting?


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 8, 2012)

@pratyush997: your avatar's hands like boomer man.


----------



## 50103 (Aug 8, 2012)

nilede said:


> Yup. May be a cooling system issue. But I would go anyway. Reduce the CPU clock while gaming and play the game in GT650M... at 50k there is nothing near this lappy with the screen, sound, looks. Nearest ones are some Dell SE with 7730hd or gt640m at the price 53/54k, still far inferior. Dell is selling gt650 with 1gb gddr5 at 63k. Now, your call buddy.
> If not happy you can return anytime, I guess, like Dan4u did.



17R S.E has 2GB DDR5!!!!!! not 1gb.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 8, 2012)

@dan4u: usually i get 55-60fps in NFSHP2010 but while throttling it drop to 38-42, but the problem is I can easily see the lagging.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 8, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @dan4u: usually i get 55-60fps in NFSHP2010 but while throttling it drop to 38-42, but the problem is I can easily see the lagging.



strange happening with you only i guess you have to take ur sammy to CC and get a replacement


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 8, 2012)

@ujjwal007:  oh man, don't say like this, pehle hi time kharab chal raha hai. I'll wait for drivers. if problem still persist then exchange.
And I am playing in 1600*900


----------



## dexbg (Aug 8, 2012)

I'll be damned if I dont pick up the S01IN this Weekend .. 

Havent been this excited since I was gonna purchase the Moto DEFY ..


----------



## dan4u (Aug 8, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @dan4u: usually i get 55-60fps in NFSHP2010 but while throttling it drop to 38-42, but the problem is I can easily see the lagging.



I would recommend you try a few other games, if possible try gta iv or crysis. and it might be a problem with the game itself, did you install the latest patches for nfs hp? i believe its version 1.0.5.0.
and usually if it throttles, the fps should be way below 20, in your case its 38-42 fps, so I doubt its a throttling issue.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 8, 2012)

@dan4u : this is my first PC with graphics card. so I dont have original game. Waiting for FIFA13. And i have only few games fifa08,nfsmw and devil may cry 3 SE(I didnt play on this laptop). In nfsMW too i could see the lagging,frames drop from 65 to 30-35. but I have 'ebay motors Grid' original Demo and in high setting i didn't see any lag.


----------



## aaronlivera (Aug 8, 2012)

soo awesome laptop.... got the laptop on 30th.... couldn't say it here .. lack of internet that time..... lol....  i brought the i7 ver for 57k the shop man said 61k at first then at last he came till 58.... then i wanted to buy one monitor for my old billing comp... brought that and at last in the bill he i juz asked him for lil more discount so he made it 57k for laptop and for the monitor 6k.... 

got a 8gig pendrive and a local hdmi cable as goodies....

the sound is *super awesome * with the tip said  by pratush... 

was playing COD black ops till now....

but still am wondering will COD MW3 work in this...???


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 8, 2012)

^must work!!TY


----------



## dexbg (Aug 8, 2012)

aaronlivera said:


> soo awesome laptop.... got the laptop on 30th.... couldn't say it here .. lack of internet that time..... lol....  i brought the i7 ver for 57k the shop man said 61k at first then at last he came till 58.... then i wanted to buy one monitor for my old billing comp... brought that and at last in the bill he i juz asked him for lil more discount so he made it 57k for laptop and for the monitor 6k....
> 
> got a 8gig pendrive and a local hdmi cable as goodies....
> 
> ...



MW3 will runs pretty well on this .. even BF3 due to the beefy i7


----------



## aaronlivera (Aug 8, 2012)

well this lappy gets hot .... din see any throttling and all although for 1 hour gaming in COD Blackops....  after one hour i din feel like gaming cos feels like somethings gonna melt(dint see the temp though).... so i juz let it cool down for a while... then i game again,..... only the vent is very hot all the other parts is cool.... i keep the laptop on thermocol leaving the vent out in an ac room.... 

must try COD MW3....


----------



## dexbg (Aug 8, 2012)

Thermocol might not be good idea .. its sensitive to high temps..might melt and stick to your laptop.


----------



## aaronlivera (Aug 8, 2012)

ok then a news paper on thermocol might be good idea i guess.....!!!


----------



## dexbg (Aug 8, 2012)

aaronlivera said:


> ok then a news paper on thermocol might be good idea i guess.....!!!



Yea that might be better .. but resting in on a hard surface is always better .. or best put it on a perforated surface.
The air intake vents are at the bottom so they usually get blocked and hinder circulation.


----------



## aaronlivera (Aug 8, 2012)

hmmm never thought about the air intake vents.... all the small holes are used for intakes...??? looks like ..!!


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 8, 2012)

In my personal view I heard here on TDF suggested to me by someone that use 1.5ltr cold drink bottle's cap.


----------



## dexbg (Aug 8, 2012)

aaronlivera said:


> hmmm never thought about the air intake vents.... all the small holes are used for intakes...??? looks like ..!!



The strip of vents on the underside are there for air intake.


----------



## aaronlivera (Aug 8, 2012)

yep.. as i guessed so...!!!
dexbg....  which lap do you have??


----------



## dexbg (Aug 8, 2012)

aaronlivera said:


> yep.. as i guessed so...!!!
> dexbg....  which lap do you have??



Don't have one ..  
This one is gonna be my first one.

I use a Sony Vaio E otherwise.


----------



## aaronlivera (Aug 8, 2012)

when is yours coming .....?? i7 or i5??


----------



## dexbg (Aug 8, 2012)

aaronlivera said:


> when is yours coming .....?? i7 or i5??



I'll be getting i5 from the Samsung store this weekend & 
.. planning to spend the extra money to upgrade this with a 128GB SSD.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 8, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> In my personal view I heard here on TDF suggested to me by someone that use 1.5ltr cold drink bottle's cap.



sounds like a great idea!!  i have some big caps then the cold drink bottle i will try that on my old lappy first LOL


----------



## dexbg (Aug 8, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> sounds like a great idea!!  i have some big caps then the cold drink bottle i will try that on my old lappy first LOL



I'm dont think I follow.. what the deal with the bottle cap again ..


----------



## aaronlivera (Aug 8, 2012)

dexbg said:


> I'll be getting i5 from the Samsung store this weekend &
> .. planning to spend the extra money to upgrade this with a 128GB SSD.





Let me know which one you are gonna buy...!! Even I want one... but am only collecting cash to buy it....!


128 gig will be enough...??


----------



## dexbg (Aug 8, 2012)

aaronlivera said:


> Let me know which one you are gonna buy...!! Even I want one... but am only collecting cash to buy it....!
> 
> 
> 128 gig will be enough...??



128 should be enough.. coz 256 will be expensive.

I'm trying to get the Samsung 830 .. or otherwise the OCZ Vertex 4

Keeping the budget at 8k


----------



## Theodre (Aug 8, 2012)

Even i am planning to buy an SSD (after getting the laptop ofcourse ).. Please let me know too


----------



## RON28 (Aug 9, 2012)

my 3DMARK Score.

how is it? can someone tell?


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 9, 2012)

I did in 3dMark06 and got 13204. But in my graphics card,Its showing 0MHz in Core Clock and Memory Clock for both GT650 and HD4000. How come yours score is different and showing core and memory clock?
You did in 3Dmark11?


----------



## dexbg (Aug 9, 2012)

3D Mark 06 Standard score is 14090


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 9, 2012)

This standard score for i7 not for i5. i5 users are getting in 13k+. i7 users are getting in 14k+


----------



## Dr Andy (Aug 9, 2012)

hey people can someone plzzzz tell me where to buy the i7 version of samsung lappy in bangalore.......i am roaming around since 5 hours with no luck....its not avaialable sp road......plzzzz reply with good dealers name in bangalore urgently......


----------



## dan4u (Aug 9, 2012)

I played *Max payne 3* for *1hr 45mins* and *No throttling * at all, 40-50fps was observed most of the time. the temps were amazing cpu max 86c,gpu max 79c

here's the fraps reading
2012-08-09 12:31:24 - MaxPayne3
Frames: 31516 - Time: 707730ms - *Avg: 44.531 - Min: 27 - Max: 400*

Temps:-

*i49.tinypic.com/mio3z8.jpg

*i45.tinypic.com/16jfu6t.gif


Gameplay Pics with fps

*i45.tinypic.com/292l5si.jpg

*i46.tinypic.com/1yyjk.jpg

*i46.tinypic.com/14xyuzt.jpg

*i50.tinypic.com/2reh8x0.jpg

*i47.tinypic.com/30aqbf6.jpg

more pics in spoiler


Spoiler



*i48.tinypic.com/2iqe4y.jpg

*i47.tinypic.com/10r7m0n.jpg

*i49.tinypic.com/sutz5z.jpg



I have to conclude by saying this thing is a Beast


----------



## fish_123 (Aug 9, 2012)

thats great man^..did u play in an AC room or simple ?? ..these new nvidia kepler chips are awesome 

and yeah ..ahhh these next gen games..cant wait for hitman absolution


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 9, 2012)

YEah awesome temps!ololol


----------



## dan4u (Aug 9, 2012)

fish_123 said:


> thats great man^..did u play in an AC room or simple ?? ..these new nvidia kepler chips are awesome
> 
> and yeah ..ahhh these next gen games..cant wait for hitman absolution



Nope, No AC room, I installed the beta nvidia driver, that reduced the temps I believe. before the beta driver gpu temps was about 83c (still normal). The ivy bridge can handle upto 105c, but it'll never reach that temp, it will underclock itself, so the question of laptop getting burnt is pretty slim.

and what makes you think samsung's design is a fail?? stop giving out assumptions of your own if you don't have proof. Most people are used to dell/hp, Samsung is trying to make its mark, and this model is a definite +1 for Samsung. I'm sure many 15r se users would've got the 550p if they'd known it existed.


----------



## fish_123 (Aug 9, 2012)

we will see when final driver comes out that the design is fail or not..even samsung is not sure about why it is throttling and high temps..some guy said it here as he called samsung cc..


----------



## ratul (Aug 9, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Nope, No AC room, I installed the beta nvidia driver, that reduced the temps I believe. before the beta driver gpu temps was about 83c (still normal). The ivy bridge can handle upto 105c, but it'll never reach that temp, it will underclock itself, so the question of laptop getting burnt is pretty slim.
> 
> and what makes you think samsung's design is a fail?? stop giving out assumptions of your own if you don't have proof. Most people are used to dell/hp, Samsung is trying to make its mark, and this model is a definite +1 for Samsung.* I'm sure many 15r se users would've got the 550p if they'd known it existed.*



well, i am definitely not in those many, even though i was the guy who first posted about this lappy, and still today, i'll go with dell over samsung, just because of peace of mind, and my mean college buddies (i really would have teased to death for buying samsung, as most of them don't know 650m... 
as now i understand, whether it's 650m, or 7730m or even GTX680m, laptops are'nt meant for gaming, i mean i hate it on my dell that keeping vents open, taking care of temps, thus ruining long gameplays... My PC was a good one back 8yrs ago, and i used to game almost 8-10hrs daily, can't do same here.. 
I miss hardcore gaming, and in next 2-3yrs, will going to definitely buy a gaming rig for me.. 
Till then, enjoying portable gaming..


----------



## dan4u (Aug 9, 2012)

^ yea I guess they did...

@RON28, I tried crysys2 in two settings, 1. 1366x768 res and Hardcore settings, it gave around 30-40 fps throughout, then 2. 1600x900 and advanced settings, it gave about the same fps if not better, but felt 1600x900 looked much better.

guys, does increasing the resolution and reducing graphics look better or vice versa??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 9, 2012)

There is a report button guys, please use it and don't encourage sad people by replying to them. Nobody gains in a fight.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 9, 2012)

^cool!!...
BTW this is called Battery life FTW! *i.imgur.com/tZQMD.png


----------



## dan4u (Aug 9, 2012)

ratul said:


> well, i am definitely not in those many, even though i was the guy who first posted about this lappy, and still today, i'll go with dell over samsung, just because of peace of mind, and my mean college buddies (i really would have teased to death for buying samsung, as most of them don't know 650m...
> as now i understand, whether it's 650m, or 7730m or even GTX680m, laptops are'nt meant for gaming, i mean i hate it on my dell that keeping vents open, taking care of temps, thus ruining long gameplays... My PC was a good one back 8yrs ago, and i used to game almost 8-10hrs daily, can't do same here..
> I miss hardcore gaming, and in next 2-3yrs, will going to definitely buy a gaming rig for me..
> Till then, enjoying portable gaming..



aaah ratul, the one who first told us about the np550, thanks man. and I have to say its a personal choice in the end, users like girishpav sold his dell n got the samsung, what samsung offers is a complete vfm package, gt 650m, bluray, full keyboard, 1600x900 screen (though dell offers fhd now), while dell is harder on the pocket for lesser specs, it offers better after sales service. 

and any gaming sessions more than 2-3 hrs I would recommend a gaming rig. 8-10 hrs wow man, I could never do that...


----------



## ratul (Aug 9, 2012)

dan4u said:


> aaah ratul, the one who first told us about the np550, thanks man. and I have to say its a personal choice in the end, users like girishpav sold his dell n got the samsung, what samsung offers is a complete vfm package, gt 650m, bluray, full keyboard, 1600x900 screen (though dell offers fhd now), while dell is harder on the pocket for lesser specs it offers better after sales service.
> 
> and any gaming sessions more than 2-3 hrs I would recommend a gaming rig. 8-10 hrs wow man, I could never do that...



yep, used to be a hardcore gamer, then my pc became old, and i had ended almost all "good" games (pre 2006) on that, so wanted a gaming pc, but portability was more important in college than gaming, so bought a laptop..
After next year, hopefully i'll be employed, and then weekends would be hardcore gaming sessions.. 

And the thing about dell hits harder on pocket, yeah it really do.. 
The only thing i would have gone with samsung, was a numpad, have to use external keyboard for dell..


----------



## terrafield (Aug 9, 2012)

dexbg said:


> I hope you're right .. but its just that no one has really opened it up to see the secondary HDD bay .. If i'm not wrong.
> 
> It would be great to add the SSD
> 
> Can somebody confirm the extra HDD bay ??



Even I'm looking for answer for the same question? This is the only deal breaker for me? If it has additional HDD Bay, I'm going to store right now

Please can anyone confirm?


----------



## dexbg (Aug 9, 2012)

terrafield said:


> Even I'm looking for answer for the same question? This is the only deal breaker for me? If it has additional HDD Bay, I'm going to store right now
> 
> Please can anyone confirm?



Probably not .. 15.6" chassis dont have the space for a secondary bay. 
I'll be removing the Optical Drive and installing an SSD there, will the connect the Optical Drive through USB ..


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 9, 2012)

ratul said:


> yep, used to be a hardcore gamer, then my pc became old, and i had ended almost all "good" games (pre 2006) on that, so wanted a gaming pc, but *portability was more important in college than gaming, so bought a laptop*..
> After next year, hopefully i'll be employed, and then weekends would be hardcore gaming sessions..
> 
> And the thing about dell hits harder on pocket, yeah it really do..
> The only thing i would have gone with samsung, was a numpad, have to use external keyboard for dell..


same here. and i'll get employed after 3yrs(hope) so after that gaming desktop.


----------



## terrafield (Aug 9, 2012)

dexbg said:


> Probably not .. 15.6" chassis dont have the space for a secondary bay.
> I'll be removing the Optical Drive and installing an SSD there, will the connect the Optical Drive through USB ..



Can you tell me replacing optical drive is as easy as adding additional SSD? Also will it void warranty?

Thanks for your response


----------



## dexbg (Aug 9, 2012)

How to upgrade Laptop HDD to SSD : NewmodeUS, Hard Drive Caddys for Notebooks

I guess replacing the Optical Drive with an SSD shouldnt void your warranty, it comes under self-servicing like upgrading the RAM etc. 
Though I have no direct knowledge of this.


----------



## terrafield (Aug 9, 2012)

dexbg said:


> How to upgrade Laptop HDD to SSD : NewmodeUS, Hard Drive Caddys for Notebooks
> 
> I guess replacing the Optical Drive with an SSD shouldnt void your warranty, it comes under self-servicing like upgrading the RAM etc.
> Though I have no direct knowledge of this.



Also it seems there is 8GB SSD 'ExpressCache'  with this model. I don't know if that works similar to Intel SRT


----------



## dexbg (Aug 9, 2012)

terrafield said:


> Also it seems there is 8GB SSD 'ExpressCache'  with this model. I don't know if that works similar to Intel SRT



Yes I believe this model does provide Smart Response .. so bootup and system resume is faster.
By caching most used apps/files on the ExpressCache.


----------



## RON28 (Aug 9, 2012)

dan4u said:


> ^ yea I guess they did...
> 
> @RON28, I tried crysys2 in two settings, 1. 1366x768 res and Hardcore settings, it gave around 30-40 fps throughout, then 2. 1600x900 and advanced settings, it gave about the same fps if not better, but felt 1600x900 looked much better.
> 
> guys, does increasing the resolution and reducing graphics look better or vice versa??



personal choice buddy, but i liked playing in 900p resolution with advanced settings 

aaah Ratul, so this is that guy  thanks yaar...you have been blessed by several mid/high setting gamers  ya...anyday gaming pc outperforms GTX 680M...But its personal choice, still happy with my samsung. thanks a lot for making this laptop into consideration among other members, because that time 15R SE was only choice left for me  even i will build my gaming rig after three years when i will be employed, till then i will torture this GT 650M


----------



## sunny5 (Aug 9, 2012)

dan4u said:


> I palyed *Max payne 3* for *1hr 45mins* and *No throttling * at all, 40-50fps was observed most of the time. the temps were amazing cpu max 86c,gpu max 79c
> 
> here's the fraps reading
> 2012-08-09 12:31:24 - MaxPayne3
> ...



Awesome Man...Hope Ill gt this Beast Nxt WEEK
ThnX  LOL


----------



## potheadninja (Aug 9, 2012)

@np550 owners, 7730m is not all that bad as you guys make it out to be. Both me and ratul have overclocked it and it is performing better than 640m gddr5 and as for speakers, I dont know why dell ditched jbl in favour of skullcandy for SE series but it is pretty good even without subwoofers, the location of speakers make the sound waves to bounce off of underlying solid surface and fill the room so it is really loud and nice.
@ratul, I will be buying a gaming rig too once my training is over and I used to play for 8-10 hours too, my record is 11 hour straight 3 years ago 
PS- just because someone has a different opinion than you doesn't mean he is a troll. That fish guy clearly 
didn't start the fight, he just stated his opinion and some of you mocked him with that stupid smiley so he naturally got angry, he didn't deserve a ban for that. Just my two cents.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 9, 2012)

potheadninja said:


> @np550 owners, 7730m is not all that bad as you guys make it out to be. Both me and ratul have overclocked it and it is performing better than 640m gddr5 and as for speakers, I dont know why dell ditched jbl in favour of skullcandy for SE series but it is pretty good even without subwoofers, the location of speakers make the sound waves to bounce off of underlying solid surface and fill the room so it is really loud and nice.
> @ratul, I will be buying a gaming rig too once my training is over and I used to play for 8-10 hours too, my record is 11 hour straight 3 years ago
> PS- just because someone has a different opinion than you doesn't mean he is a troll. That fish guy clearly
> didn't start the fight, he just stated his opinion and some of you mocked him with that stupid smiley so he naturally got angry, he didn't deserve a ban for that. Just my two cents.



buddy yeah 7730 is awesome too no one said that its bad...but if you consider it over 650m then its not  7730 can handle all the current games with no problem and yes me too will be buying a new gaming rig when i got a job  gaming future is set for us thanks for all the makers  i want rockstar to work on bully 2 asap lol i love the game


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 9, 2012)

^yeah bro! I like 15R se but only due to that fish which trolled here and Irrigated me...I said that .Sorry!


----------



## ico (Aug 9, 2012)

Don't make this a lol/chit-chat thread. Infractions will be handed out otherwise.


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 9, 2012)

guys pls help me i am getting only 20-21 fps in crysis warhead... i think my nvidia gt650. is performng pretty low


----------



## RON28 (Aug 9, 2012)

^^^at what settings? crysis and crysis warhead were made originally for pcs...they are not console ports...so i think still today they are one of those more demanding games. at what settings you are playing?


----------



## arani (Aug 9, 2012)

My laptop runs a bit slow, Is it normal for the first few uses?


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 9, 2012)

max setting.. 1600x900 resolution


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 9, 2012)

arani said:


> My laptop runs a bit slow, Is it normal for the first few uses?


Check your Signature! i5 ain't Quad core and seems much similar to mine in terms of the Way I wrote "w/ sub Woofer" lol ...And yeah Initially Opening files ect.. are slow cuz Anti virus scans 'em all when you open it!!... Donno worry ..


----------



## RON28 (Aug 9, 2012)

my 3DMARK11 score. i think its low na...don't know...first time i did it.



demolisher48 said:


> max setting.. 1600x900 resolution


i think check again while lowering the resolution.



arani said:


> My laptop runs a bit slow, Is it normal for the first few uses?



mine was running like a dual core processor when i bought it...and when i formatted it run butter smooth  also i used ESET NOD32...it runs smooth on P4 pc...ours is 3rd gen I5


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 9, 2012)

Lets make a standard Benchmarking Tool!!
Say 3D MARK 06


----------



## ratul (Aug 9, 2012)

RON28 said:


> personal choice buddy, but i liked playing in 900p resolution with advanced settings
> 
> aaah Ratul, so this is that guy  thanks yaar...*you have been blessed by several mid/high setting gamers * ya...anyday gaming pc outperforms GTX 680M...But its personal choice, still happy with my samsung. thanks a lot for making this laptop into consideration among other members, because that time 15R SE was only choice left for me  even i will build my gaming rig after three years when i will be employed, till then i will torture this GT 650M





and that's true, it all varies from person to person, i have'nt "intensively" used 15" laps above 768p, so i like it pretty much..


----------



## dexbg (Aug 9, 2012)

****... 100fps at 800x600 in CS 1.6 is all I wanted 'back in our day' 

Kids today ..


----------



## ico (Aug 9, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Lets make a standard Benchmarking Tool!!
> Say *3D MARK 06*


don't.

Unigine Heaven 3.0 with medium tessellation for GPUs.

For CPU, 7-zip single threaded and multi-threaded is good. x264 encoding as well.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 9, 2012)

ok^^..


----------



## t3chg33k (Aug 9, 2012)

Don't know if anyone else has observed this, but the additional warranty offer has been extended to Aug 31st, so I guess it is time for me to take the plunge. Any tips on the best place to purchase this from in Mumbai?

*i50.tinypic.com/359lsuh.png


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 9, 2012)

saw that but can't find registration !!^^


----------



## t3chg33k (Aug 9, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> saw that but can't find registration !!^^



Isn't this the page for registration, or is something else required to be done?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 9, 2012)

yup!! Mybe the time is extended for extended warranty lol!!


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 9, 2012)

great news again   yay!!!!! so hopefully i will not lost my warranty !


----------



## RON28 (Aug 9, 2012)

dexbg said:


> ****... 100fps at 800x600 in CS 1.6 is all I wanted 'back in our day'
> 
> Kids today ..



rofl you too? even im happy same resolution  that also on INTEL graphic processor, now my headshots are getting registered with right time


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 9, 2012)

is CS cool??


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 9, 2012)

reduced the resolution and at medium.. got 68fps avg. then throttled so i used power saving got 31fps fixed.. does your fps gets capped at 30fps in power savng too?


----------



## RON28 (Aug 9, 2012)

^^even i witnessed 30fps capped. may be.


----------



## dexbg (Aug 9, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> is CS cool??



Which cool are we talking about..??

HW temp cool then yea its the chilliest game.


----------



## RON28 (Aug 9, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> is CS cool??



depends, because i have playing many LAN events.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 9, 2012)

^ is it free?
sorry for getting


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 9, 2012)

RON28 said:


> ^^even i witnessed 30fps capped. may be.



30 fps is quite playable..


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 9, 2012)

I hope that I found the prob!!!
While gaming and i7 requires 45W but I just found that the MAX. chraging Watts is 31W.
which is a way too less for 45W i7 and GPU!!
*i.imgur.com/qeUfQ.png


----------



## dan4u (Aug 9, 2012)

t3chg33k said:


> *i50.tinypic.com/359lsuh.png



Awesome , so two years peace of mind


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 10, 2012)

Is here anyone whose PSU/ Charging Adapter gets hot while Gaming?? i7 Users???


----------



## dan4u (Aug 10, 2012)

all charging adapters get hot while gaming or even prolonged use.


----------



## RON28 (Aug 10, 2012)

yeah mine too gets hot...dont worry about it.

i have a serious problem now...battery wear level has been to 16%


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 10, 2012)

So found Real Problem for i7 Users!. Briefly - Its just cuz of provided PSU isn't sufficient for gaming!
.
.
Core i7 consumes 45w ...
Gt 650M consumes 45W...*Link*
PSU provided is of 90W so i7 under clocks so that rest all components such as Display, WiFi, BT,Speakers stay working!! and results in fps drops



RON28 said:


> yeah mine too gets hot...dont worry about it.
> 
> i have a serious problem now...battery wear level has been to 16%


Gaming on Battery!!...is not recommended...Did u played?

*Edit:-* Calibrate battery again in BIOS settings !


----------



## arani (Aug 10, 2012)

Do i need to format my laptop?? Its 2 days old but runs a bit slow.


----------



## dan4u (Aug 10, 2012)

RON28 said:


> i have a serious problem now...battery wear level has been to 16%



did you drain the battery after first full charge, its always recommended you do that. and also enable samsung battery life extender. I've been gaming on AC, with the battery connected, there's no wear till now.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi guyzz 


> So found Real Problem for i7 Users!. Briefly - Its just cuz of provided PSU isn't sufficient for gaming!
> .
> .
> Core i7 consumes 45w ...
> ...


What abt this ...does anyone cares ??


----------



## dan4u (Aug 10, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> So found Real Problem for i7 Users!. Briefly - Its just cuz of provided PSU isn't sufficient for gaming!
> .
> .
> Core i7 consumes 45w ...
> ...


well then what about i5?? it uses 35w ........I'm guessing the 120w adapter will fix it. I asked samsung cc if its a problem with the adapter, n they said that couldn't be it, then again I was speaking to a representative, not tech support. hmmmm..


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 10, 2012)

so for i5 
i5-35W
gt 650M-45w
PSU 90W ...Power left= 10W..is it sufficient to power Display, WiFi, BT,Speakers, HDD and ODD?? Donno think so!

Hi guyz I'm Planning to have a Clean Install of Win 7 UL 64 bit!.
What would be necessary files after installation!

Port 0 - Occupied -> OK =HDD
Port 2 - Occupied -> OK=ODD
Where dafaq is PORT 1 at??


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/TL8rV.png


----------



## arani (Aug 10, 2012)

does anybody know how to install ubuntu in this laptop? (*install*, not *live cd*..


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 10, 2012)

RON28 said:


> ^^even i witnessed 30fps capped. may be.


Yes. Same here. First time i played in Power Saver mode that time I got only 30fps,was worried. Then switched too High performance,got 58fps


----------



## dexbg (Aug 10, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> Yes. Same here. First time i played in Power Saver mode that time I got only 30fps,was worried. Then switched too High performance,got 58fps



Naaice.. Cant wait to get my own .. )


----------



## Dr Andy (Aug 10, 2012)

i have searched yesterday entire bangalore for samsung i7 with no luck......everywhere it is out of stock.....damn never thought it would happen to me.......does anybody can help me??n


----------



## dan4u (Aug 10, 2012)

Dr Andy said:


> i have searched yesterday entire bangalore for samsung i7 with no luck......everywhere it is out of stock.....damn never thought it would happen to me.......does anybody can help me??n



in samsung website select dealer locator (link) and choose bangalore, you will get tons of dealers. call them up and ask if the model is available, why didn't you call the shops you visited yesterday before going, it saves a lot of time and trouble


----------



## Theodre (Aug 10, 2012)

Guys my laptop has been ordered for more than a week and there is no response from the other side. I called the Customer care and they said it's is getting late! Is it normal??? They said my shipment is coming from jaipur and the address i have given is my dads friends who is in kochi(kerala). Is it ok to take  this much of time??? I a getting really worried  Mine is the i5 version


----------



## dan4u (Aug 10, 2012)

did you order from a website?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi guyz
Hi guyz I'm Planning to have a Clean Install of Win 7 UL 64 bit!.
What would be necessary files after installation!

Port 0 - Occupied -> OK =HDD
Port 2 - Occupied -> OK=ODD
Where dafaq is PORT 1 at??

*i.imgur.com/TL8rV.png


----------



## Theodre (Aug 10, 2012)

dan4u said:


> did you order from a website?



Yes samsungindiaestore.com  Am getting a bit tensed. Or is it because it takes this much of time to get here (from jaipur to kochi)??


----------



## dan4u (Aug 10, 2012)

NikiNfOuR said:


> Yes samsungindiaestore.com  Am getting a bit tensed. Or is it because it takes this much of time to get here (from jaipur to kochi)??



dude you could have gone to Kochi or even Thrissur to buy it from a dealer, it would have been cheaper too. did you opt for cash on delivery? yea it might take time to get from jaipur.


----------



## magnet (Aug 10, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> So found Real Problem for i7 Users!. Briefly - Its just cuz of provided PSU isn't sufficient for gaming!
> .
> .
> Core i7 consumes 45w ...
> ...



I had a chat with mod Sam who is testing the trinity lappy.

He also said me this machine is the beast but the serious drawback is the charger which is only 90w.

45 watt for cpu and rest for the pc is way to less.

One needs to  pester samsung to have more watt power charger.Its a serious  fault on behalf of samsung  underpowering such a mean machine.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 10, 2012)

^ atleast 130W which comes with Dell 17R SE!!....DAFAQ They provided us 90W lol

thats what I said!
45W-i7 
45W gpu
psu=90W....and everything else gettin faqed up!!lol


----------



## RON28 (Aug 10, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> So found Real Problem for i7 Users!. Briefly - Its just cuz of provided PSU isn't sufficient for gaming!
> .
> .
> Core i7 consumes 45w ...
> ...



how to calibrate in BIOS? 

yes i played CS 1.6 on battery


----------



## magnet (Aug 10, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^ atleast 130W which comes with Dell 17R SE!!....DAFAQ They provided us 90W lol
> 
> thats what I said!
> 45W-i7
> ...



Yes but my next question is cant one use some other high wattage charger.According to him if it doesnt come from sammy its a very big risk to take.But than cant one use some other charger of sammy family with high wattage?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 10, 2012)

RON28 said:


> how to calibrate in BIOS?
> 
> yes i played CS 1.6 on battery


Hit f2 after 2 sec of hitting power button. Navigate to Advance options or a tab right after it ...you should see something similar to this 


> Smart Battery Calibration


..Try that.



magnet said:


> Yes but my next question is cant one use some other high wattage charger.According to him if it doesnt come from sammy its a very big risk to take.But than cant one use some other charger of sammy family with high wattage?


yeah its risky and shouldn't be done cuz Amperes and Volts used for charging differs from Brand to brand


----------



## Ashish247 (Aug 10, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^ atleast 130W which comes with Dell 17R SE!!....DAFAQ They provided us 90W lol
> 
> thats what I said!
> 45W-i7
> ...


I thought everything was fine with the i7 version? Gaming seemed to go fine with everyone earlier. Is this a serious problem? Cant we replace the stock charger with another 120W charger? And what will be the problems due to this charger?
I saw ASUS n56vz with similar config and FHD display providing 120W charger.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 10, 2012)

1- Its is f9 except less powered PSU
2- Yeah cuz there is no power left for other components
3-whee can you get 120W Samsung PSU?
4-Throttling, Low performance...
5-As on Samsung it states 90W/120W....So 90W should be for i5 and 120W for i7..


----------



## dan4u (Aug 10, 2012)

magnet said:


> Yes but my next question is cant one use some other high wattage charger.According to him if it doesnt come from sammy its a very big risk to take.But than cant one use some other charger of sammy family with high wattage?



I searched around but couldn't find one provided by Samsung, in the tech specs it mentions a 120w/90w charger...wonder what that is. I guess only samsung cc can answer that.


----------



## guru_da_preet (Aug 10, 2012)

whats the performance while playing Witcher 2???


----------



## dan4u (Aug 10, 2012)

Ashish247 said:


> I thought everything was fine with the i7 version? Gaming seemed to go fine with everyone earlier. Is this a serious problem? Cant we replace the stock charger with another 120W charger? And what will be the problems due to this charger?
> I saw ASUS n56vz with similar config and FHD display providing 120W charger.



its not a problem that will effect your lap, you just have to under power the cpu while gaming.


----------



## Ashish247 (Aug 10, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> 1- Its is f9 except less powered PSU
> 2- Yeah cuz there is no power left for other components
> 3-whee can you get 120W Samsung PSU?
> 4-Throttling, Low performance...
> 5-As on Samsung it states 90W/120W....So 90W should be for i5 and 120W for i7..



Ok thnx. I was talking another charger(not from samsung necessarily).



dan4u said:


> its not a problem that will effect your lap, you just have to under power the cpu while gaming.



And the game will work perfectly smooth?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 10, 2012)

^do u think under powered CPU will provide Smooth gaming ....though frame rates should be more than 32


----------



## dan4u (Aug 10, 2012)

Ashish247 said:


> .
> 
> And the game will work perfectly smooth?



yes it will work perfectly, check out pictures i posted of max payne 3, smooth gameplay, you just have to set cpu min 50% & max 70% or so....


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hope so^^


----------



## Ashish247 (Aug 10, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^do u think under powered CPU will provide Smooth gaming ....though frame rates should be more than 32



I dont know, thats why I questioned.



dan4u said:


> yes it will work perfectly, check out pictures i posted of max payne 3, smooth gameplay, you just have to set cpu min 50% & max 70% or so....



However I still doubt how is there no adverse effect of underpowering the cpu?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 10, 2012)

just ordered DIGIT this month issue for 120/- offer is going on! 30/- off lol



Ashish247 said:


> I dont know, thats why I questioned.
> 
> 
> 
> However I still doubt how is there no adverse effect of underpowering the cpu?


will ask samsung CC abt this 2day evening


----------



## dan4u (Aug 10, 2012)

Ashish247 said:


> I dont know, thats why I questioned.
> 
> 
> 
> However I still doubt how is there no adverse effect of underpowering the cpu?


dude there's no adverse effect and all, In a laptop when you set to "power saver mode" the min cpu is 5% and max 50%(draws less power), when you set to "high performance" min 100% and max 100 %, so its not like overclocking or anything


----------



## cremator (Aug 10, 2012)

EDITED as i Got my answer


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 10, 2012)

^what Was ur question?


----------



## Ashish247 (Aug 10, 2012)

dan4u said:


> dude there's no adverse effect and all, In a laptop when you set to "power saver mode" the min cpu is 5% and max 50%(draws less power), when you set to "high performance" min 100% and max 100 %, so its not like overclocking or anything



Cool.. Thnx. can you state the voltage and amperage of the charger?


----------



## dexbg (Aug 10, 2012)

There is not problem with using a higher wattage charger, it is the Voltage that have to be same. 

A 120 Watt charger will only provide 90 Watts if thats what the system demands.. if it demands 110 Watts then it will provide 110 Watts. 
The Voltage value has to be same though .. VERY IMPORTANT.

Higher Amp will provide faster charging .. 

Same Voltage
Equal or Higher Watt (power)
Equal or Higher Amp (current)

P = V * I


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 10, 2012)

^what "P" v=volts,I=current..LOL i forgot that!


----------



## dexbg (Aug 10, 2012)

Can someone post the Charger specs .. Amp/Volt/Power of the stock charger that we get with the  S02IN & S01IN ??



pratyush997 said:


> ^what "P" v=volts,I=current..LOL i forgot that!





P = Power

Power(P) = Voltage(V) * Current(I)


----------



## Ashish247 (Aug 10, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^what "P" v=volts,I=current..LOL i forgot that!



power
and please post the charger voltage and amperage.


----------



## dan4u (Aug 10, 2012)

^^^ output 19V and 4.74 A, so 19 x 4.74= 90.06w, a charger with higher amps will do ...but we have to find one


----------



## dexbg (Aug 10, 2012)

dan4u said:


> ^^^ output 19V and 4.74 A, so 19 x 4.74= 90.06w, a charger with higher amps will do ...but we have to find one



Thanks.. Can you somehow compare this to the DELL chargers .. see if there is a variation in V or Amps ??

Does the laptop draw more Volts when its maxed out ??


----------



## dan4u (Aug 10, 2012)

dexbg said:


> Thanks.. Can you somehow compare this to the DELL chargers .. see if there is a variation in V or Amps ??
> 
> Does the laptop draw more Volts when its maxed out ??



I think Dell's is 19.5v, check out adapter section in flipkart.


----------



## terrafield (Aug 10, 2012)

terrafield said:


> Can you tell me replacing optical drive is as easy as adding additional SSD? Also will it void warranty?
> 
> Thanks for your response



I checked with Samsung customer care and got confirmed that there is no additional Hard drive bay in 15 inch model. Only 17 inch model has additional hard drive bay. It seems they are using common BIOS and thats why we are getting 3rd option in Boot Priority


----------



## dan4u (Aug 10, 2012)

so we should get a 19v 6.3A charger


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 10, 2012)

Where can we get one??

Where can we get one??


----------



## Ashish247 (Aug 10, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Where can we get one??
> 
> Where can we get one??



I think we should be able to get one locally. Several laptops use 120W 19V chargers. May be not a branded one.


----------



## dan4u (Aug 10, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Where can we get one??
> 
> Where can we get one??



check this link its an acer model, but I think its compatible, but I don't think there's a need for it right now, lets see what samsung cc says.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 10, 2012)

Ashish247 said:


> I think we should be able to get one locally. Several laptops use 120W 19V chargers. May be not a branded one.


PSU is imp. thing..u just can't pick any psu and charge ur lappy!!! it can even destroy some components.. similar to the one we use in PC..desi psu can't run GFX card



dan4u said:


> check this link its an acer model, but I think its compatible, but I don't think there's a need for it right now, lets see what samsung cc says.


What about this Seems legit..


----------



## Theodre (Aug 10, 2012)

@dan4u- I got that call!!! I got that call from my dads friend that the laptop is recieved 
Am so excited  Thanks for everyone's support till now  And am looking forward to the future helps too  I have to goto cochin to get the lappy


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 10, 2012)

Congrats bro!!!^^


----------



## dexbg (Aug 10, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> PSU is imp. thing..u just can't pick any psu and charge ur lappy!!! it can even destroy some components.. similar to the one we use in PC..desi psu can't run GFX card
> 
> 
> What about this Seems legit..



This charger looks good but .. damn 4k !!!

And we can use any charger as long as the specs are suitable ..


----------



## Ashish247 (Aug 10, 2012)

pratyush997;1725828
What about [URL="*www.ebay.in/itm/Samsung-120W-Replacement-AC-Adapter-Samsung-Series-7-All-In-One-PC-D-SOY-/271027422799#ht_2021wt_906" said:
			
		

> this[/URL] Seems legit..


+1 This should be it


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 10, 2012)

@ dan 4u   ->no man As I already told..LOCAL psu too have same specs as branded psu but when on load getting faqed up


----------



## Theodre (Aug 10, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Congrats bro!!!^^



Thanks bro  Thanks for the good people like yourself i got my lappy shipped from jaipur!!


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 10, 2012)

HI guyz We need to count how many users own Sammy


----------



## Theodre (Aug 10, 2012)

Am the latest one one to that list  Even though i haven't seen my beauty


----------



## dan4u (Aug 10, 2012)

NikiNfOuR said:


> @dan4u- I got that call!!! I got that call from my dads friend that the laptop is recieved
> Am so excited  Thanks for everyone's support till now  And am looking forward to the future helps too  I have to goto cochin to get the lappy



congrats bro ...have fun



pratyush997 said:


> @ dan 4u   ->no man As I already told..LOCAL psu too have same specs as branded psu but when on load getting faqed up


what did they say?? and 4k is a lil too much, but I don't see the need to get a 120w psu, just set the cpu max 70% while gaming....

EDIT:- also that charger is located in the US


----------



## Theodre (Aug 10, 2012)

dan4u said:


> congrats bro ...have fun



Thanks bro  I will come to cochin most probably by tomorrow itself


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 10, 2012)

dan4u said:


> congrats bro ...have fun
> 
> 
> what did they say?? and 4k is a lil too much, but I don't see the need to get a 120w psu, just set the cpu max 70% while gaming....
> ...


They ships to India, Bro..BTW I just wanted to show u guyz that i7 should have got that!


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 10, 2012)

@NikiNfOuR: congrats. 
One question guys. If I keep my WiFi on even when not connected to any network,will it reduce Charge?


----------



## dexbg (Aug 10, 2012)

Teensy bit.. You wifi keeps searching for new networks periodically .. but unless its broadcasting/sending data battery should not be consumed.

I always keep it on.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 10, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @NikiNfOuR: congrats.
> One question guys. If I keep my WiFi on even when not connected to any network,will it reduce Charge?


if u keep wifi and bluetooth on when not needed on battery.. you will have less battery backup


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 10, 2012)

wokay..thanks @dexbg. i too will keep it on then.



pratyush997 said:


> if u keep wifi and bluetooth on when not needed on battery.. *you will have less battery backup[b/]*


*
How much less? like 15min less or 1/2hr less?*


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 10, 2012)

shouldn't be more than 15-20 mins..max AFAIK


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 10, 2012)

Then its not teensy. 15mins is significant. if 5mins then i won't switch it off otherwise i will do.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 10, 2012)

Brightness matters too!


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 10, 2012)

yeah. I have  kept Brightness less than 50%. 100% while gaming. Now going to break my own record on NFSMW world loop


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 10, 2012)

cool
..


----------



## terrafield (Aug 10, 2012)

Guys, one stupid question...as I don't play games

How do you guys play using laptop particularly First Person Shooter games? If we use desktop we can use our left hand for arrow keys and right hand for mouse but in Laptop touchpad is in the left side and arrow keys in the right side. Would you use your right hand for arrow keys and left hand for mouse?

Just asking this question out of curiosity


----------



## Ashish247 (Aug 10, 2012)

terrafield said:


> Guys, one stupid question...as I don't play games
> 
> How do you guys play using laptop particularly First Person Shooter games? If we use desktop we can use our left hand for arrow keys and right hand for mouse but in Laptop touchpad is in the left side and arrow keys in the right side. Would you use your right hand for arrow keys and left hand for mouse?
> 
> Just asking this question out of curiosity



I use a mouse..!


----------



## avj (Aug 10, 2012)

terrafield said:


> Guys, one stupid question...as I don't play games
> 
> How do you guys play using laptop particularly First Person Shooter games? If we use desktop we can use our left hand for arrow keys and right hand for mouse but in Laptop touchpad is in the left side and arrow keys in the right side. Would you use your right hand for arrow keys and left hand for mouse?
> 
> Just asking this question out of curiosity



haven't u heard of usb mouse ?


----------



## aaronlivera (Aug 10, 2012)

terrafield said:


> Guys, one stupid question...as I don't play games
> 
> How do you guys play using laptop particularly First Person Shooter games? If we use desktop we can use our left hand for arrow keys and right hand for mouse but in Laptop touchpad is in the left side and arrow keys in the right side. Would you use your right hand for arrow keys and left hand for mouse?
> 
> Just asking this question out of curiosity




even i use a mouse!!!!

@pratyush!!  

seriously must count the no's of sammy 550p users...!!!

am there in that list btw... i7 user!!


----------



## sandy2kr12 (Aug 10, 2012)

guy i just got my sammy 550 i5 ver..its truely amzin..thnkz guys for the forum it is the only reason which made me buy it...
but it has got only one c drive with all 909 gb..how do i make partition..plz help me im a noob at such stuff


----------



## avj (Aug 10, 2012)

help needed...
off late my lappy (i5 version) seems to take lot of time to go to desktop from welcome screen (around 2-3 min)
is there any solution other than reinstalling the os??


----------



## dan4u (Aug 10, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> They ships to India, Bro..BTW I just wanted to show u guyz that i7 should have got that!



yep I noticed that, what I meant to say is we might find it cheaper somewhere here in India. anyone from Delhi here? you can ask in nehru place, if its available anywhere in India it has to be that place....


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 10, 2012)

^yeah



aaronlivera said:


> even i use a mouse!!!!
> 
> @pratyush!!
> 
> ...


Should I make a Group in Facebook for Sammy owners??


----------



## dan4u (Aug 10, 2012)

sandy2kr12 said:


> guy i just got my sammy 550 i5 ver..its truely amzin..thnkz guys for the forum it is the only reason which made me buy it...
> but it has got only one c drive with all 909 gb..how do i make partition..plz help me im a noob at such stuff



use disk management in windows to shrink the volume, or use easeus partition software.....also remember if you want a 200gb partition, 1024 x 200= 204800MB +100MB , since 1GB=1024MB,


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 10, 2012)

terrafield said:


> Guys, one stupid question...as I don't play games
> 
> How do you guys play using laptop particularly First Person Shooter games? If we use desktop we can use our left hand for arrow keys and right hand for mouse but in Laptop touchpad is in the left side and arrow keys in the right side. Would you use your right hand for arrow keys and left hand for mouse?
> 
> Just asking this question out of curiosity


I use Mouse!

HI folks I'm planing to install Win 7 UL 64 again ...Which files would be needed after installation !!!
if I reinstall Win 7 HP again will it ask me for Activation No.......Though I have already took a Backup of Activation License


----------



## sandy2kr12 (Aug 10, 2012)

dan4u said:


> use disk management in windows to shrink the volume, or use easeus partition software.....also remember if you want a 200gb partition, 1024 x 200= 204800MB +100MB , since 1GB=1024MB,



how much space should i leave for c drive ????


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi everybody!*>>Plz Have Attention<<*​I just found that my Processor i.e. Core i7 is throttling  While on AC power FID is so dynamic and while taking Benchs it goes to its max. potential i.e. 31[(FID/Multipliers)(FID*Base clock=Final Frequency{GHz})] and gains temps of 88C and under clocks itself to reduce temps to 70C and the again over clocks to provide Max. performance. In this process FID goes to 31 and then get reduced to 22 and again to 31 and temps to 88C to 70C and again 88C. While normally it is amazingly dynamic always goes to 30 and return back to 11 and continues!!
I found this terrible problem while running *TS Bench* in *Throttle Stop* and Selected 1024 M w/ 8 threads and donno forget to hit
_MORE DATA_ in main tab!
Please post your Results ASAP!

Waiting for posts

PS- I on very slow speed thats why unable to upload video Sorry 
Download link for Throttle Stop


*Edit:-* Whhile on Battery it doesn't throttles because it disables Turbo boost so MAX. FID is stuck @ 22!


----------



## dan4u (Aug 10, 2012)

whats FID?



sandy2kr12 said:


> how much space should i leave for c drive ????



150-200GB is fine


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 10, 2012)

dan4u said:


> whats *FID*?


FID as on Throttle Stop is Multipliers(I wrote that in Brackets in my last large POST)
*i.imgur.com/LMgir.png

Where DAFAQ all owners At?


----------



## dan4u (Aug 10, 2012)

^^ I don't know what problem you're facing, but I'm able to game without experiencing any throttling.....don't look at these benchmarks alone, some are not meant for laptops, eg furmark, many laptops burnt after running furmark....


----------



## dexbg (Aug 10, 2012)

Future Owner here.. expressing solidarity with you Brother ..


----------



## RON28 (Aug 10, 2012)

sandy2kr12 said:


> guy i just got my sammy 550 i5 ver..its truely amzin..thnkz guys for the forum it is the only reason which made me buy it...
> but it has got only one c drive with all 909 gb..how do i make partition..plz help me im a noob at such stuff



use this software, Link, i partitioned within 10 mins. congrats


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 10, 2012)

Anybody facing that issue??


----------



## RON28 (Aug 10, 2012)

*i48.tinypic.com/j0d4er.jpg
*i49.tinypic.com/rmutlk.jpg
*i45.tinypic.com/33lnhjk.jpg
*i49.tinypic.com/295frm9.jpg
*i50.tinypic.com/118zuyq.png
*i45.tinypic.com/2ptb2v7.png
*i48.tinypic.com/34sjqkj.png

played Skyrim for half an hour, it detected automatically so i didn't change the game settings.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 10, 2012)

^What were the Temps?


----------



## RON28 (Aug 10, 2012)

^^^updated...sorry forgot to upload when you were replying.

battery level is 7%...did as u said...can i make it to 0%?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 10, 2012)

^^BAttery wear level 7% how?


----------



## RON28 (Aug 10, 2012)

thats what im worried...  earlier it was 16%


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 10, 2012)

How dafaq it reduced?


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 10, 2012)

RON28 said:


> ^^^updated...sorry forgot to upload when you were replying.
> 
> battery level is 7%...did as u said...can i make it to 0%?



temps are quite well


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 10, 2012)

y u no chrge it upto 80% ...donno charge more than it
turn on the feature in easy settings manager     @ron28

r u playing on battery?? or on power saver mode?


----------



## RON28 (Aug 10, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> y u no chrge it upto 80% ...donno charge more than it
> turn on the feature in easy settings manager     @ron28
> 
> r u playing on battery?? or on power saver mode?



ok  thanks a lot.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 10, 2012)

were u playing on battery or on power saving mode??^^^^^^^


----------



## RON28 (Aug 10, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> temps are quite well



hehehe 



pratyush997 said:


> were u playing on battery or on power saving mode??^^^^^^^



high performance mode...with 50% to minimum processor and 60% to maximum processor for plugged in.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 10, 2012)

that means u getting 60% performance max from ur i5...


----------



## sandy2kr12 (Aug 10, 2012)

RON28 said:


> use this software, Link, i partitioned within 10 mins. congrats



thanks a lot for helping me guys..but small problem thers too many versions in this link which one to download ??


----------



## RON28 (Aug 10, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> that means u getting 60% performance max from ur i5...



yeah but i heard skyrim is more CPU intensive game...so need to raise it to 75%


----------



## girishpaiv (Aug 10, 2012)

Hope you guys knew that additional warranty offer has been extended to 31 Aug 
(I expected 3yrs warranty offer but it turned out to an extension of the earlier offer!! anyway good for people who bought after july )


----------



## dan4u (Aug 10, 2012)

^^ hey, hows your lap doin??


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 10, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> Hope you guys knew that additional warranty offer has been extended to 31 Aug
> (I expected 3yrs warranty offer but it turned out to an extension of the earlier offer!! anyway good for people who bought after july )



yeah...how r u doing with ur lappy?? everythhing good? what you did so far


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 10, 2012)

Free Partition Magic alternative. Best Free Partition Manager Freeware for Windows 2000/XP/Vista/7/8 32 bit & 64 bit - EaseUS Partition Master Home Edition. @sandy2kr12: I am assuming you want freeware


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 10, 2012)

dan4u said:


> ^^ hey, hows your lap doin??



same question lol


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 10, 2012)

@ujjwal007: oh yeah you have 14r. ok ok. Are you planning to buy this laptop?
@pratyush: I have downloaded Throttle Stop but what I have to do ????
@everyone: Please Don't post Big images I use GPRS it takes more than 7mins to open a complete page.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hit TS bench and then 1024 M ! and see whether FID fluctuates


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 10, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @ujjwal007: oh yeah you have 14r. ok ok. Are you planning to buy this laptop?
> @pratyush: I have downloaded Throttle Stop but what I have to do ????
> @everyone: Please Don't post Big images I use GPRS it takes more than 7mins to open a complete page.



yeah swapnil i m planning  i currently have 2 laptops 14r and  compaq c733tu 14r is dead and my compaq is working strange na..but yeah its working GOOD


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 10, 2012)

@pratyush: Yeah I did. did for 8 threads. And at 98% the FID increased from 29.00 to 31.something then after 100% it dropped upto 20.something. Now what?
@ujjwal007:Then don't buy laptop,you have a budget of 50k,go for desktop, i know collecting parts is hassel but in the end you will have something better than NP550.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 10, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @pratyush: Yeah I did. did for 8 threads. And at 98% the FID increased from 29.00 to 31.something then after 100% it dropped upto 20.something. Now what?
> @ujjwal007:Then don't buy laptop,you have a budget of 50k,go for desktop, i know collecting parts is hassel but in the end you will have something better than NP550.



keep it to 99% to avoid throttling i think it blocks turbo boost  dont say it man  i m just at end of my search i cant use pc for more then 3 years have to leave hometown for studies too :/ and i never used an pc i m just a newbie in all this assembly thing


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 10, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @pratyush: Yeah I did. did for 8 threads. And at 98% the FID increased from* 29.00 to 31*.something then after 100% it dropped upto 20.something. Now what?
> .


1- restore all your power settings back to default!
2- Tick *"More data"* Check box and then run TS bench


----------



## ratul (Aug 10, 2012)

RON28 said:


> [IM]*i48.tinypic.com/j0d4er.jpg[/IMG]
> [IM]*i49.tinypic.com/rmutlk.jpg[/IMG]
> [IM]*i45.tinypic.com/33lnhjk.jpg[/IMG]
> [IM]*i49.tinypic.com/295frm9.jpg[/IMG]
> ...



yep, it's very CPU intensive, my settings are all @ high, and still get more fps than u (above 35), problem is that 7730m is'nt detected as 650m, it just shows HD4000 in my lap, so changing settings always gimme warnings...


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 10, 2012)

@ujjwal007: But after 3yrs this laptop will become old then it will heat up more and battery will drain fast and and and games will be demanding. Then?
@pratyush: for 4 threads or 8 threads? And how to set default power setting,Options->Default(at bottom) ?


----------



## niraj trehan (Aug 10, 2012)

Hey Frends whats the cost of this one ???


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 10, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @ujjwal007: But after 3yrs this laptop will become old then it will heat up more and battery will drain fast and and and games will be demanding. Then?
> @pratyush: for 4 threads or 8 threads? And how to set default power setting,Options->Default(at bottom) ?



then gaming rig  and... i dont know what will be happen after 3 years i will stop playing games may be i will not do gaming like crazy now but yeah wanted to game atleast 4-5 hours these days until its new  no one knows the future who can guess what will happen after 3 years!! i can easily buy 90k lappy too now but i believe in vfm so no waste of money for sure


----------



## dan4u (Aug 10, 2012)

niraj trehan said:


> Hey Frends whats the cost of this one ???



50k for i5, 57-58k for i7/bluray


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 10, 2012)

@ujjwal007: wokay...but just now you said you have to leave hometown for studies,then how gaming rig? You are really smart unlike me, If i could spend 90k then sure I would have done that.
@niraj trehan: i5 cost 48k-52k and i7 cost 58k-62k. nice avatar


----------



## RON28 (Aug 10, 2012)

ratul said:


> yep, it's very CPU intensive, my settings are all @ high, and still get more fps than u (above 35), problem is that 7730m is'nt detected as 650m, it just shows HD4000 in my lap, so changing settings always gimme warnings...



what warnings? why worried if you getting good fps


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi @swapnil .....hit 8 thread and did u limited max power for cpu in power settings .....method told by  bro.. Here...????


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 10, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @ujjwal007: wokay...but just now you said you have to leave hometown for studies,then how gaming rig? You are really smart unlike me, If i could spend 90k then sure I would have done that.
> @niraj trehan: i5 cost 48k-52k and i7 cost 58k-62k. nice avatar



gaming rig after 3 years...if possible where i m living at that time yeah dude some tragedy happened with me 3 weeks ago my activa got stolen  anyways it was very old model...so no sadness for that i purchased the another one asap damage of 60k direct and i could  have my lapy  before a month ago but tht happened with me so its got delayed this much lol yeah i can manage funds but not going to spend money like this waste..... so i think np550p will be more then enough for atleast 2 years!! i thinked about a another option too tht buy a 40k lappy and a 15k ps3 or xbox but its not good i guess so np550 is for me


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 11, 2012)

@ujjwal07: hmmm..thats sad. And if I were you PS3 is the best option. Anyway you have made up your mind. When i'll go in hostel i'll have a fast internet connection(hope so) come online we will play some game on our NP550. Lile FIFA?
@pratyush: Dude I was waiting for your reply, ok i'll run test for 8 threads.

It came in mind after 60% of test was done. I changed max power to 100%. Now 100%. Going to test


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 11, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @ujjwal07: hmmm..thats sad. And if I were you PS3 is the best option. Anyway you have made up your mind. When i'll go in hostel i'll have a fast internet connection(hope so) come online we will play some game on our NP550. Lile FIFA?
> @pratyush: Dude I was waiting for your reply, ok i'll run test for 8 threads.
> 
> It came in mind after 60% of test was done. I changed max power to 100%. Now 100%. Going to test



yeah definetely  we will sure! thanks!!


----------



## dan4u (Aug 11, 2012)

Guys Samsung has introduced an offer called smart Warranty (link), we can now extend warranty for 1yr, 2yr or 3yr, apart from the original 1yr warranty. price of extended warranty is here ......so now that's peace of mind..


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 11, 2012)

Is 2mbps sufficient for that...gta 4 mp worked flawlessly..lol

Awesome post dan4u ... U roc

Awesome post dan4u ... U roc


----------



## dexbg (Aug 11, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Guys Samsung has introduced an offer called smart Warranty (link), we can now extend warranty for 1yr, 2yr or 3yr, apart from the original 1yr warranty. price of extended warranty is here ......so now that's peace of mind..



Great .. now someone tell me if removing the Optical Drive & installing and SSD + Caddy in its place void the warranty ??


----------



## dan4u (Aug 11, 2012)

@pratyush997   haha thanks bro

@dexbg   its better you ask a dealer or even better ask Samsung cc, try Samsung support live chat....


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 11, 2012)

ok test is done same result


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 11, 2012)

What do u mean?? Throttling??

What do u mean?? Throttling??


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 11, 2012)

@dan4u: thanks bro. Can't we buy this after 2yrs? Pick up and Drop cost are high. I certainly can't pay more.

I mean same as previous, throttling started at 98%. What now?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 11, 2012)

What were max temps??


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 11, 2012)

Max temp was 68C. But When I set the max performance to 60/70% even then i saw stuttering game


----------



## RON28 (Aug 11, 2012)

*i48.tinypic.com/110vs6c.jpg
*i50.tinypic.com/wvuy5g.jpg
*i48.tinypic.com/15ap9c.png

again played Skyrim with new settings, OMG never thought skyrim is so beautiful. jaw dropping graphics, highly recommended by me. i slightly lowered the resolution. amazing game.


----------



## Dr Andy (Aug 11, 2012)

thank u dan4u for replying....i thought it would be available anyways as it is such a good laptop....but it turns out a lot of people had bought it and it is out of stock in the entire bangalore....took ur advice and spoke to a samsung dealer and he told me it would be available in another 2-3 days.....))))


----------



## magnet (Aug 11, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Guys Samsung has introduced an offer called smart Warranty (link), we can now extend warranty for 1yr, 2yr or 3yr, apart from the original 1yr warranty. price of extended warranty is here ......so now that's peace of mind..



Suppose i but the piece and get extended warranty upto 31st august 2012 now.

Than if i pay for 3 years smart warranty?So in all how much warranty expect?1 year extra over the 2 free or total 5 years?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 11, 2012)

Max 3 years....

Max 3 years....


----------



## dan4u (Aug 11, 2012)

magnet said:


> Suppose i but the piece and get extended warranty upto 31st august 2012 now.
> 
> Than if i pay for 3 years smart warranty?So in all how much warranty expect?1 year extra over the 2 free or total 5 years?


ha I've got the same doubt, will have to ask samsung cc...


----------



## magnet (Aug 11, 2012)

Any voice for or against the acer aspire v3?

Available  for 44k(price given on tech guru cnbc awaaz i havent checked in market personally) though hdd and ram are less and also dedicated gfx is 640m.

But at this price does it compete with the sammy i7 exclud gfx because changing hdd and ram will cause another 5k expense .And getting it at 48k looks a steal minus gfx 
Does someone support the view.Also one see they also provide 90w charger not much.

I am talking about this model

Acer Aspire V3-571G-73614G75Mn


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 11, 2012)

magnet said:


> Any voice for or against the acer aspire v3?
> 
> Available  for 44k(price given on tech guru cnbc awaaz i havent checked in market personally) though hdd and ram are less and also dedicated gfx is 640m.
> 
> ...



display in not enough though and speakers sucks  weight is little more i guess battery backup is less too overall bad....and where it available for 44k? lol its quoted there 1100$ = 60k around man!!
and yeah no blu-ray too!!



dan4u said:


> ha I've got the same doubt, will have to ask samsung cc...



me2!!  i guess they will give just total 3 years warranty lets see!


----------



## magnet (Aug 11, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> display in not enough though and speakers sucks  weight is little more i guess battery backup is less too overall bad....and where it available for 44k? lol its quoted there 1100$ = 60k around man!!


i said the price was mentioned on 21 laptop kick or pick test on this week tech guru show on cnbc awaaz.

The price was only reason to quote the same.Else i have never been fan of acer products.

Also regarding samsung smart warranty program.It clearly states its for notebook 9 series .Hence might not be available for us.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 11, 2012)

magnet said:


> i said the price was mentioned on 21 laptop kick or pick test on this week tech guru show on cnbc awaaz.
> 
> The price was only reason to quote the same.Else i have never been fan of acer products.
> 
> Also regarding samsung smart warranty program.It clearly states its for notebook 9 series .Hence might not be available for us.



oky anyways its still not good enough!!


----------



## dan4u (Aug 11, 2012)

@magnet dude that notebook series 9 was just for description. the warranty is there for all notebook's and netbook's.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 11, 2012)

dan4u said:


> @magnet dude that notebook series 9 was just for description. the warranty is there for all notebook's and netbook's.



yeah it looks like dan will you call samsung cc and ask about the warranty plan ? i guess it total 3 years wht u think?


----------



## magnet (Aug 11, 2012)

Agreed but after the mobile ads where they say call any mobile at 10p per minute. in bottom-line they state same mobile network.I have become a pessimist.

I also waiting for you guys to confirm it.

If once done i can buy the piece else  i have to buy a downside model because already i am forwarding my tablet budget to get this piece and i want no trouble at-least for 4 years.

Also wanted to ask you guys suppose i am at home and i wanted to play games or work on it and doesnt want battery to wear.Can i use lappy with ac power removing battery from the system?Will it help.I know power cut risk but i do have a ups and i plan to use it that way and also not to trouble battery much.

Is it right practice?


----------



## girishpaiv (Aug 11, 2012)

dan4u said:


> ^^ hey, hows your lap doin??



Enjoying every moment with it 
Its in all way better than my earlier 15r se ...i am still really happy i boht this 
I didnt game much but didnt felt throttling yet (1 hr of crysis 2)
Really liked the screen,speaker, looks


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 11, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> Enjoying every moment with it
> Its in all way better than my earlier 15r se ...i am still really happy i boht this
> I didnt game much but didnt felt throttling yet (1 hr of crysis 2)
> Really liked the screen,speaker, looks


great!


----------



## cremator (Aug 11, 2012)

Hey guys i have just reinstalled OS, in the process of installing drivers now.. but computer is not recognising my LAN cable.. do i need some drivers for lan cable to work as well? also, what is the wifi driver to be used? is it intel 64bit, qualcomm or atheros ?


----------



## har (Aug 11, 2012)

LOOOOTS of owners now !! 

I am sure this thread gave many the confidence to buy a Samsung !!
Well Done !!


----------



## sandy2kr12 (Aug 11, 2012)

the display brightness keeps varying every 15 secs or so when playing any games y is it happening ???


----------



## RON28 (Aug 11, 2012)

cremator said:


> Hey guys i have just reinstalled OS, in the process of installing drivers now.. but computer is not recognising my LAN cable.. do i need some drivers for lan cable to work as well? also, what is the wifi driver to be used? is it intel 64bit, qualcomm or atheros ?


first download easy software manager from samsung website, it will recognised all drivers from your recovery media. first i thought we have to download drivers from samsung website after formatting, but later realised that there is recovery media in this laptop.


----------



## sakii (Aug 11, 2012)

hey guys.....Its few days....m using it frequently now....wht I am observing is within 2 days battery wear level 3%  and it getting heated up quite easily. 50 C while surfing internet. Is this normal or not ??
i played DMC4 for atleast 2-3 hrs continous and even area near touchpad became warm  whts tht..............has anyone xperience this.

I used cooling pad U2 too while playing DMC4...no AC room.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 11, 2012)

@sakii!  Bro! This lappy is meant for high-end multimedia and a bit less gaming......But we guyz made this lappy a Gaming Lappy!!!The only reason why Temps are on Higher side!!! Samsung designed it for superior multimedia experience and no hardcore gaming..though lappy can manage it but Samsung didn't invested much in cooling efficiency of the laptop....Some lappies in this price range such as Lenovo Y580 is budget Gaming laptop!! and it does stays cool while extreme gaming. It never crosses 82C while Extreme gaming and idle temps are just 30C ..though it packs a whooping GT*X* 660M !!!!


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 11, 2012)

sakii said:


> hey guys.....Its few days....m using it frequently now....wht I am observing is within 2 days battery wear level 3%  and it getting heated up quite easily. 50 C while surfing internet. Is this normal or not ??
> i played DMC4 for atleast 2-3 hrs continous and even *area near touchpad became warm*  whts tht..............has anyone xperience this.
> 
> I used cooling pad U2 too while playing DMC4...no AC room.




Yeah,I played NFSHP after 1 hr touchpad become hot. I use infinite evo. And while surfing net(more than 1hr) the processor's temp rise upto 48c


----------



## player100 (Aug 11, 2012)

sandy2kr12 said:


> the display brightness keeps varying every 15 secs or so when playing any games y is it happening ???



I think u should check the nvidia control panel.... i think it keep on switching between the graphics card and intel graphics..... my friend also faced such problem... he also changed the control panel setting and everything became alright....
(one more thing is that my friend did something in ati crystal control).... check all the settings in nvidia control panel... U might solve it....


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 11, 2012)

This thing can FAQ any Lappy speaker anyday, anywhere....lolol


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/pizfJ.jpg


*Donno forget to check check spoiler lol^^^*


----------



## RON28 (Aug 11, 2012)

sakii said:


> hey guys.....Its few days....m using it frequently now....wht I am observing is within 2 days battery wear level 3%  and it getting heated up quite easily. 50 C while surfing internet. Is this normal or not ??
> i played DMC4 for atleast 2-3 hrs continous and even area near touchpad became warm  whts tht..............has anyone xperience this.
> 
> I used cooling pad U2 too while playing DMC4...no AC room.



strange  was there proper ventilation beneath the laptop, or you were playing by putting pillow under it? because im playing Skyrim at ultra setting and temps are around 75 at CPU max 70%


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 11, 2012)

Mine w/ cooling pad and underpowering CPU temps were @97C while playing GTA 4 though there was no FPS Drops!!


----------



## sakii (Aug 11, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Mine w/ cooling pad and underpowering CPU temps were @97C while playing GTA 4 though there was no FPS Drops!!





RON28 said:


> strange  was there proper ventilation beneath the laptop, or you were playing by putting pillow under it? because im playing Skyrim at ultra setting and temps are around 75 at CPU max 70%


 RON i used U2 cooling pad. I m worried abt battery wear level too. 
* strange thing is tht there is sound frm dvd drive whn strt using any application or aftr booting up laptop (not during booting up)* 

@pratyush >> dude u r ryt. But if thts a intense multimedia laptop thn too heating shuld b addressed....as of there are many intense graphic applications too. Heating and getting a 50C reading while normal browsing is not OK acc. to me. 

Wht shuld I do for battery....already set max charge lvl to 80% and switch turbo mode only while gaming..... infact its showing wear lvl only aftr I set it to max 80% as I hv used it for gaming few days bck too.....god knows why is it happening ryt now. Wht shuld b remedies to it. ??

BTW i have not faced any FPS drop till today.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 11, 2012)

^ check whether ur i5 is throttling or not by Throttle stop app!
Link


----------



## arani (Aug 11, 2012)

A quick question to all owners. My laptop is just a few days old but it seems to be much slower for a 6GB machine. Any solutions??? Please help..


----------



## ico (Aug 11, 2012)

arani said:


> A quick question to all owners. My laptop is just a few days old but it seems to be much slower for a 6GB machine. Any solutions??? Please help..


more RAM doesn't make a PC faster.  Some background process wasting processing power most probably.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 11, 2012)

arani said:


> A quick question to all owners. My laptop is just a few days old but it seems to be much slower for a 6GB machine. Any solutions??? Please help..


plz do a clean install  and ram doesn't boost ur system speed bro...


----------



## sakii (Aug 11, 2012)

How to check whether its throttling ? cn u post some info regarding tht.


>


I did this bench aftr installing.....ny xpert view on tht. ??


----------



## cremator (Aug 11, 2012)

guys please help ! i reinstalled OS and now i've lost the cyberDVD suite ! i cant play blu ray movies anymore.. all this while i thought blu ray player software was no big deal.. but there seems to be no free ones ! how can i reinstall the software !?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 11, 2012)

cremator  and sakii  U both just got a PM


----------



## tv1993 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hey guys i bought the i7 version of this laptop 5 days ago. I am having serious throttling problem in BF3 and Arkham city at full settings whether it's on power supply or not. This beast is able to run BF3 butter smooth on ultra until throttling starts after the first 10 min. I have tried underclocking cpu to 65% but its of no use. I am using the updated beta drivers for the gpu. Does anyone have a solution? Is a cooling pad helpful at all?

P.S- I think the people who are not reporting any throttling are not playing demanding games at ultra settings because my laptop never throttles while playing FIFA 12.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 11, 2012)

Same here...After installing Beta drivers .....There were fps drops in GTA 4...is it driver issue??

HI guyz ....are guest Sammy owners registering in TDF  just to solve their Throttling issues??


----------



## niraj trehan (Aug 11, 2012)

are we expecting any price drops ???


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 11, 2012)

^nope!

So another bro Bought Sammy i7 Lappy!!!


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 11, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^nope!
> 
> So another bro Bought Sammy i7 Lappy!!!


he come here after 5 days of purchasing laptop just to solve the throttling problem


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 11, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Nope bro...Another guy lol.  this guy Bought i7 2day :- Sunny5



ahh!! but ty1993 also purchased


----------



## dan4u (Aug 11, 2012)

tv1993 said:


> Hey guys i bought the i7 version of this laptop 5 days ago. I am having serious throttling problem in BF3 and Arkham city at full settings whether it's on power supply or not. This beast is able to run BF3 butter smooth on ultra until throttling starts after the first 10 min. I have tried underclocking cpu to 65% but its of no use. I am using the updated beta drivers for the gpu. Does anyone have a solution? Is a cooling pad helpful at all?
> 
> P.S- I think the people who are not reporting any throttling are not playing demanding games at ultra settings because my laptop never throttles while playing FIFA 12.


I played bf3, and faced no throttling. Don't put every setting on ultra (remember this is a laptop, not a gaming rig), use auto configure graphics in bf3.......


----------



## arani (Aug 12, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> plz do a clean install  and ram doesn't boost ur system speed bro...



sorry 4 being such a noob. for a clean install all that is needed is the dvd that came wd the laptop ryt?


----------



## cremator (Aug 12, 2012)

sorry if this has been answered before but how do i check the battery wear level and set the battery charge level to 80% ?


----------



## arani (Aug 12, 2012)

cremator said:


> sorry if this has been answered before but how do i check the battery wear level and set the battery charge level to 80% ?



for battery wear level, use the CPUID-HWMonitor software. And for setting the max battery level to 80%, press fn+F1 to open the Easy Settings > General > Battery Life Extender > ON


----------



## cremator (Aug 12, 2012)

^Thanks a ton for the prompt response  arani !


----------



## arani (Aug 12, 2012)

cremator said:


> ^Thanks a ton for the prompt response  arani !


 anytime buddy!


----------



## vipulgreattt (Aug 12, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> HI guyz ....are guest Sammy owners registering in TDF  just to solve their Throttling issues??





ujjwal007 said:


> he come here after 5 days of purchasing laptop just to solve the throttling problem



 So what? Isnt that the purpose of a forum. New people join it for different reasons, and also give their inputs and thought on products. Why question new arrivals then ??

@ tv1993.. Yes throttling problem is an issue with demanding games at high settings. There are may be a few exceptions.


----------



## RON28 (Aug 12, 2012)

sakii said:


> RON i used U2 cooling pad. I m worried abt battery wear level too.
> * strange thing is tht there is sound frm dvd drive whn strt using any application or aftr booting up laptop (not during booting up)*
> 
> @pratyush >> dude u r ryt. But if thts a intense multimedia laptop thn too heating shuld b addressed....as of there are many intense graphic applications too. Heating and getting a 50C reading while normal browsing is not OK acc. to me.
> ...


Same thing happened with me twice, that sound was from optical drive i guess...my battery wear level went to 16% but now again it came to 0% thanks to pratyush  and 55C during normal browsing is normal. don't worry about it. i don't use turbo mode...i changed CPU max to 60% and play skyrim at 30-45fps


----------



## tv1993 (Aug 12, 2012)

dan4u said:


> I played bf3, and faced no throttling. Don't put every setting on ultra (remember this is a laptop, not a gaming rig), use auto configure graphics in bf3.......



Hey i turned of anti-aliasing  and put anti-aliasing post to low. this didn't affect the graphics quality at all and it finally stopped throttling. I also updated the intel chipset driver from samsung website so that might have helped.


----------



## RON28 (Aug 12, 2012)

arani said:


> sorry 4 being such a noob. for a clean install all that is needed is the dvd that came wd the laptop ryt?



yes insert the dvd, boot up your laptop and start installation. and after installing fresh, delete windows.old folder from C-DRIVE.


----------



## eduku (Aug 12, 2012)

Guys, I have been busy with college lately, so I was not able to follow the thread. 
I got my laptop (the one with the i7 processor) a week ago, but I did not have time to test it.  
Now that I tried playing FIFA 12 for almost an hour at 1600X900 and high settings I received FPS ranging from 80 to 140 in normal operation. I was kind of surprised as I thought that the maximum FPS should be 60 to match with the monitor refresh rate. I tried to configure Vsync, but could not find any mention of it in the NVIDIA control panel.
But the main problem is that after every 15-20 minutes the FPS would drop to 20-25 FPS  for 10-15 seconds and then again go back up, even though the maximum CPU temperature was only about 85*C and GPU was about 70*C. 
Another thing that I found that every time I tried top resume FIFA 12 from minimized condition, it crashed!! This problem does not occur in my desktop and my friends laptops, so I am pretty certain that its an issue with my laptop itself. 
What should I do about these problems?
Are any new drivers out yet?
What is the version of NVIDIA drivers that you guys are using?  
Another thing that I noticed that the blacks appear to be quite grayish, so is the any way to increase the screen contrast (not brightness), and can any of you say exactly which USB port is powered?
Thanks guys...


----------



## sriman (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi Guys, Purchased the NP550P5C-S02IN model last evening at Spencers Plaza in Chennai, Solid Laptop!

But while setting up the machine I noticed that in the Bios settings, the Purchased Date is strangely mentioned as 26-6-12. On probing further, the Samsung Easy support center bloatware also gave me the same information under the system information tab. I'm pretty confused now.. Am I being taken for a ride by the seller? coz the laptop is not even a day old. Or is this normal? Please Help!


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 12, 2012)

rishab.arora said:


> Lenovo Z Series Z580 59-339355 or Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN... which 1 to buy??...both available below 60k... specs-wise samsung is better but reading the thread...n abt the problems of heating...i am confused...
> P.s- i play games for arnd 3-4 hours daily..



well what a coincidence i have samsung np550p5c and my roomie has lenovo z580. both are really nice.. Z580 remains cool unlike samsung.  the screen is glossy in 580 which i prefer much than matte coz the color looks good



arani said:


> sorry 4 being such a noob. for a clean install all that is needed is the dvd that came wd the laptop ryt?



yes thats a win7 dvd so thats all needed after that use the recovery option to install drivers

abd the thing is that my gpu is throttling at 85c not cpu.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 12, 2012)

eduku said:


> Guys, I have been busy with college lately, so I was not able to follow the thread.
> I got my laptop (the one with the i7 processor) a week ago, but I did not have time to test it.
> Now that I tried playing FIFA 12 for almost an hour at 1600X900 and high settings I received FPS ranging from 80 to 140 in normal operation. I was kind of surprised as I thought that the maximum FPS should be 60 to match with the monitor refresh rate. I tried to configure Vsync, but could not find any mention of it in the NVIDIA control panel.
> But the main problem is that after every 15-20 minutes the FPS would drop to 20-25 FPS  for 10-15 seconds and then again go back up, even though the maximum CPU temperature was only about 85*C and GPU was about 70*C.
> ...



that crash problem is with game itself....i listened from many friends when they minimize it and when try to open it crashes



vipulgreattt said:


> So what? Isnt that the purpose of a forum. New people join it for different reasons, and also give their inputs and thought on products. Why question new arrivals then ??
> 
> @ tv1993.. Yes throttling problem is an issue with demanding games at high settings. There are may be a few exceptions.



its no problem man i m just saying!


----------



## avj (Aug 12, 2012)

sriman said:


> Hi Guys, Purchased the NP550P5C-S02IN model last evening at Spencers Plaza in Chennai, Solid Laptop!
> 
> But while setting up the machine I noticed that in the Bios settings, the Purchased Date is strangely mentioned as 26-6-12. On probing further, the Samsung Easy support center bloatware also gave me the same information under the system information tab. I'm pretty confused now.. Am I being taken for a ride by the seller? coz the laptop is not even a day old. Or is this normal? Please Help!



most probably could be a used one. Or did u enter this date by mistake when u first turned it on??


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 12, 2012)

sriman said:


> Hi Guys, Purchased the NP550P5C-S02IN model last evening at Spencers Plaza in Chennai, Solid Laptop!
> 
> But while setting up the machine I noticed that in the Bios settings, the Purchased Date is strangely mentioned as 26-6-12. On probing further, the Samsung Easy support center bloatware also gave me the same information under the system information tab. I'm pretty confused now.. Am I being taken for a ride by the seller? coz the laptop is not even a day old. Or is this normal? Please Help!


What the FAQ???..was the box when u bought sealed or not??

hi to All Sammy owners Join this group ......
Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN/S01IN Notebook Owners!!


----------



## Anirban Dev (Aug 12, 2012)

This is somewhat off-topic, but looking at the volume these models (Samsung and DELL S.E) have sold(judging by the sample group of these forums), does no one else find it odd that HP/Asus/Lenovo are taking their sweet time in releasing in India good Ivy Bridge/GPU combos. I think most will be able to price an i5/GT650m combo under 60k in order to be competetive.Wonder what they are waiting for.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 12, 2012)

they are all rocking in USA and Australia !! BRo^^ Sammy took care of INDIA this time!


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 12, 2012)

@pratuysh997: I am not using facebook bro,can't you just create a thread here? Sammy owner thread.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 12, 2012)

Guys, it's last warning. Don't turn this thread into a troll fest. Next time an infraction will be handled.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 12, 2012)

ok^ Sorry!


----------



## arani (Aug 12, 2012)

URGENT PROBLEM!!! I made a clean install of Windows 7 HP on my laptop. When I am trying to install Samsung Recovery Solution, the following message appears-

"There is no Samsung Recovery Area in your hard disk drive"




But I never deleted the Recovery Partition. It is still there.



Please help!!!


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 12, 2012)

^  that 22 gb partion is blank!


----------



## arani (Aug 12, 2012)

what do i do now??


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 12, 2012)

u may delete that Partition>reboot>start easy settings>install all drivers
I may be wrong So first confirm and then del. that partition!


----------



## arani (Aug 12, 2012)

Is installing Recovery Solutions very necessary??


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 12, 2012)

as u wish!! thats good recovery app


----------



## Funny (Aug 12, 2012)

Played Run for almost 2 hours, here are the results :

Fraps Log:
2012-08-12 16:11:42 - Need For Speed The Run
Frames: 1789 - Time: 60000ms - Avg: 29.817 - Min: 27 - Max: 32

Display Settings:
1366x768 at 60Hz

Temps and Advanced Display Settings:
*i.imgur.com/7isuu.jpg

I satisfied with my i7.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 12, 2012)

WTF??^^^ u got 29 fps avg. that too in medium settings

temps are awesome!


----------



## sakii (Aug 12, 2012)

RON28 said:


> Same thing happened with me twice, that sound was from optical drive i guess...my battery wear level went to 16% but now again it came to 0% thanks to pratyush  and 55C during normal browsing is normal. don't worry about it. i don't use turbo mode...i changed CPU max to 60% and play skyrim at 30-45fps


* I want to know that how to reduce battery wear lvl iff it has already increased. mine currently showing 3%*


Though I m not in mood to go for clean installation. But will there b any benefit iff I do so. As there arent any bloatware in it.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 12, 2012)

@ron28 Urs welcome bro!!
^^^ Do a samrt battery calibration in bios
F2(while booting)>navigate to Advance in BIOS Settings>hit "Smart battery callibration"


----------



## ratul (Aug 12, 2012)

Funny said:


> Played Run for almost 2 hours, here are the results :
> 
> Fraps Log:
> 2012-08-12 16:11:42 - Need For Speed The Run
> ...



you can try in ultra settings, and results will be the same, NFS Run is default capped at 30fps, need to install a patch (google it) to go beyond 30fps..
I ended run in ultra settings @ 30fps..


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 12, 2012)

@Funny: Did You set 'High Performance' in Power Options? if not then try it. The fps should be 60 as you are playing in medium settings
EDIT: "NFS Run is default capped at 30fps", didn't know that
@ratul: Did you patch? If yes then what are the fps now you are getting?


----------



## Funny (Aug 12, 2012)

Yes, I am not sure about the FPS, maybe because I have disabled V-Sync in nVidia settings. But the game is smooth!

@ Swapnil: Yes I was using High Performance. Tried changing to Turbo mode, din't make any difference. Must apply some patch I guess!


----------



## RON28 (Aug 12, 2012)

NFS RUN is capped at 30fps.  So it won't go beyong that


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 12, 2012)

The new patch removes it .   link


----------



## imrock (Aug 12, 2012)

my hwmonitor doesn't show the gpu temps, how to enable it??


----------



## ArjunKiller (Aug 12, 2012)

Try using GPU-Z to see if it shows gpu temps.....


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 12, 2012)

imrock said:


> my hwmonitor doesn't show the gpu temps, how to enable it??


or try Hw monitor PRO! or else if u wanna see gpu temps in HW monitor only then 
trick 1- Start gpuz and then start  hw monitor and then close gpu z (useless)
trick 2 - start gpu intensive app/ game and then start hw monitor !!


----------



## Theodre (Aug 12, 2012)

Guys is there a software (Open-source/freeware) where i can save my contents inside a folder/virtually created drive and will be able to open only when i type the password everytime???? This is because i can't get my laptop in the hands of my roommates in college But please do help Privacy is everything


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 12, 2012)

Lock and Hide Folder - CNET Download.com


----------



## dexbg (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi 

This question is for current owners..

Can you please check the underside of your Laptops and see if the Optical drive is removable via slide out method or would the whole panel need to be opened to remove it..?
Or if someone is willing to check it 'throughly' that'll be great.

I need to install an SSD by removing the Optical drive. if the Optical drive is removable by sliding it out from the side then I can install the SSD without any warranty issue otherwise I will need to open the whole back panel which might kill the warranty..!!

Please some one check.

-thanks..


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 12, 2012)

or this
How to Lock Or Hide A Folder, A File Or A Drive On The Computer



dexbg said:


> Hi
> 
> This question is for current owners..
> 
> ...


There ain't any slide out mechanism but there are three screws! one is inside the middle panel which can be removed to access RAM and HDD and other two are just at both sides of ODD* [I'm not sure about this!]* _if i'm correct plz lemme know_!......be sure to contact Samsung CC first


----------



## Theodre (Aug 12, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Lock and Hide Folder - CNET Download.com



Thanks for the reply but it's a trialware!! I appreciate a freeware or a Open-source software  Do you know, with which i can password protect my content??? Just like a dropbox folder my friend!! BUT IT SHOULD BE OFFLINE AND PASSWORD PROTECTED


----------



## dexbg (Aug 12, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> or this
> How to Lock Or Hide A Folder, A File Or A Drive On The Computer
> 
> 
> There ain't any slide out mechanism but there are three screws! one is inside the middle panel which can be removed to access RAM and HDD and other two are just at both sides of ODD* [I'm not sure about this!]* _if i'm correct plz lemme know_!......be sure to contact Samsung CC first



Thanks for checking.. Is there separate panel for the ODD or are there any screws specific to the ODD ..??

Can you upload a high res pic of the area ..  
much obliged .. 

btw I chatted with Samsung US support and they told me that removing any internal part (ODD etc) voids the warranty which is understandable .. but I'm wondering if I can put it back for servicing then I'm goo


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 12, 2012)

Ok will post it by the time i will be on lappy

Ok will post it by the time i will be on lappy


----------



## imrock (Aug 12, 2012)

ArjunKiller said:


> Try using GPU-Z to see if it shows gpu temps.....





pratyush997 said:


> or try Hw monitor PRO! or else if u wanna see gpu temps in HW monitor only then
> trick 1- Start gpuz and then start  hw monitor and then close gpu z (useless)
> trick 2 - start gpu intensive app/ game and then start hw monitor !!



thanks, while in game, it showed my gpu!!


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 12, 2012)

dexbg said:


> Thanks for checking.. Is there separate panel for the ODD or are there any screws specific to the ODD ..??
> 
> Can you upload a high res pic of the area ..
> much obliged ..
> ...



Well!......I donno have digital Cam.. but clicked pics by my Nokia X6(5 MP CAM) So donno expect much from me...Sorry!
Ps- I lost my Screw Driver so Couldn't open middle panel....sorry!
Pics are in spoiler

Edit:-Unscrewing these screws should make ODD to Pop-out from its BAY


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/PyLmz.jpg


*i.imgur.com/zW36X.jpg


*i.imgur.com/hN7s4.jpg


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 12, 2012)

hey anybody here ordered the lappy from fosila???? i remember there is someone who did but just dont remember who is he...please tell if you got the lappy sucessfully i m little worried of ordering from them i checked the samsung showroom today  ( last option ) they said they can get it if i order them and made a deal but those *******s quoted me 62k  which 3.5k more then online fosila is selling for 58.5k i can't  spent 4 k more for same things and they are just giving free bag which fosila also giving they will get the lappy in 4-5 days and fosila 7-9 days what you think guys what should i do now?   please comment those who purchased from fosila i m definetely remember someone did here! and he even got the call from them that they are giving a free cup with it i m sure!


----------



## eduku (Aug 12, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> that crash problem is with game itself....i listened from many friends when they minimize it and when try to open it crashes







But when I try it on my Desktop (with Intel Core i5-2310 and HD 3000) there is no such problem...
The funny thing is that when I do "open with graphic processor --> Integrated Graphics" the problem remains!!
And what about the constant FPS drops, is it due to throttling of CPU or GPU? Any word on that, as I checked the NVIDIA website today and there was no recommended drivers (only the Beta ones).
Thanks again...


----------



## Theodre (Aug 12, 2012)

Guys does this laptop comes with a bag?????? Laptop bag??? cos i have to get my lap which was shipped to my dads friends address!!! It's a long journey and can anyone list out whats all included within the the box when the lappy is delivered??????


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 12, 2012)

Laptop bag isn't free it cost 750 rs..


----------



## Theodre (Aug 12, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Laptop bag isn't free it cost 750 rs..



I didn't give anything so i won't be getting it, right??? And what about the cd's/dvd's which are included in the box??
Can you list them all???


----------



## dan4u (Aug 12, 2012)

NikiNfOuR said:


> Guys does this laptop comes with a bag?????? Laptop bag??? cos i have to get my lap which was shipped to my dads friends address!!! It's a long journey and can anyone list out whats all included within the the box when the lappy is delivered??????



yea laptop comes with a Samsung bag, charger, recovery DVD



pratyush997 said:


> Laptop bag isn't free it cost 750 rs..



dude the bag is free


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 12, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> hey anybody here ordered the lappy from fosila???? i remember there is someone who did but just dont remember who is he...please tell if you got the lappy sucessfully i m little worried of ordering from them i checked the samsung showroom today  ( last option ) they said they can get it if i order them and made a deal but those *******s quoted me 62k  which 3.5k more then online fosila is selling for 58.5k i can't  spent 4 k more for same things and they are just giving free bag which fosila also giving they will get the lappy in 4-5 days and fosila 7-9 days what you think guys what should i do now?   please comment those who purchased from fosila i m definetely remember someone did here! and he even got the call from them that they are giving a free cup with it i m sure!



any help ? how is shopclues they are giving it for 57.700 but dont know thy offering bag free with it or not


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 12, 2012)

dan4u said:


> yea laptop comes with a Samsung bag, charger, recovery DVD
> 
> 
> 
> dude the bag is free


:shocked: The dealer asked me 750/- dafaq I' trolled ...So I spent 58.7k LOL


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 12, 2012)

finally after 1 hour of reading some pages throughly  i founded the guy who purchased from fosila he was nelede  sended him message lets see when he got back his last activity on 8 august and 0 friends and only 7 posts  i dont know when he will saw my message


----------



## Theodre (Aug 12, 2012)

Guys what about the cd's and dvd's that comes with it???
Can anyone list????


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 12, 2012)

eduku said:


> But when I try it on my Desktop (with Intel Core i5-2310 and HD 3000) there is no such problem...
> The funny thing is that when I do "open with graphic processor --> Integrated Graphics" the problem remains!!
> And what about the constant FPS drops, is it due to throttling of CPU or GPU? Any word on that, as I checked the NVIDIA website today and there was no recommended drivers (only the Beta ones).
> Thanks again...



dude i listened many peoples saying they are also having this crashing issue with game itself.. patch can fix it.... i dont know which is the latest patch you should check google uncle i cant say exactly why  fps drops u can set lower the comsumption on cpu to 60% max or play on power save mode ur game will  run flawlessly on 40 fps which is butter smooth. try it out  why run on 80-120 fps if it can run butter smooth on 40-50


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 12, 2012)

NikiNfOuR said:


> Guys what about the cd's and dvd's that comes with it???
> Can anyone list????


Only 1 Recovery DISC of 3.7 gb DATA in it!!!>>Created ISO of that DISC so that I can use it anytime!!lol


----------



## Theodre (Aug 12, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Only 1 Recovery DISC of 3.7 gb DATA in it!!!>>Created ISO of that DISC so that I can use it anytime!!lol



What about the windows genuine disk????????


----------



## dx1 (Aug 12, 2012)

SNAPDEAL is giving i7 version at 56.8k !!! That's seriously delicious ....

and i5 version for 49.5k...


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 12, 2012)

dx1 said:


> SNAPDEAL is giving i7 version at 56.8k !!! That's seriously delicious ....
> 
> and i5 version for 49.5k...


 
but i guess no COD option?? 
 i will never pay with CC for 57k what do u say?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 12, 2012)

it must be w/o tax and shipping lol!!


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 12, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> but i guess no COD option??
> i will never pay with CC for 57k what do u say?



and i also dont think they are giving anything free with it like fosila is giving samsung bag with it which is 750 INR


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 12, 2012)

every body got that bag free!! 



NikiNfOuR said:


> What about the windows genuine disk????????


Thats all I donno think so We get Windows Retail Disc!! All we get is recovery Disc ......Guyz Am I correct?


----------



## RON28 (Aug 12, 2012)

^^^yes only windows 7 home premium with bag. nothing else. last sunday at this time i was thinking when i will have this laptop, and today(sunday) completed crysis 2 on it  must play game i must say. nice graphics...but aliens were little tough though


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 12, 2012)

haha^^ By the way Crysis 2 is cool

haha^^ By the way Crysis 2 is cool


----------



## dx1 (Aug 12, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> but i guess no COD option??
> i will never pay with CC for 57k what do u say?



the only thing to very about in the whole process is handling of shipment by courier company. But the same courier co delivers these items to resellers.
COD for such a high amount is unlikely....



pratyush997 said:


> it must be w/o tax and shipping lol!!


NO it is wit tax


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 12, 2012)

dx1 said:


> the only thing to very about in the whole process is handling of shipment by courier company. But the same courier co delivers these items to resellers.
> COD for such a high amount is unlikely....
> 
> 
> NO it is wit tax



yeah snap deal give cod for 50k max......but i checked fosila and asked too they have cod for it and for my pincode  just the price is 58.5k and nobody never purchased anything from them yet too so worried a little too about it


----------



## Theodre (Aug 12, 2012)

RON28 said:


> ^^^yes only windows 7 home premium with bag. nothing else. last sunday at this time i was thinking when i will have this laptop, and today(sunday) completed crysis 2 on it  must play game i must say. nice graphics...but aliens were little tough though



So there was a recovery DVD and windows DVD?????


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 12, 2012)

only recovery disk bro!^^^


----------



## dan4u (Aug 12, 2012)

NikiNfOuR said:


> So there was a recovery DVD and windows DVD?????



the recovery dvd is the windows dvd, the driver's are in a 22GB partition made in the hd by samsung...if formatting don't format the 22gb


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 13, 2012)

I think he is asking about Windows retail DISc
maybe!


----------



## hhh (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi Guys,
I also looking towards buying a laptop for gaming...
Preferred Configs :
i7 core 3rd gen
8 GB RAM (can compromise on lesser)
1 TB hard drive
2 GB graphic memory (NVIDIA)
powerful speakers
HD or FHD display

The above configuration is almost getting fulfilled by this so called sammy. Just that i am really worried about the heating issues... 
Please suggest if there is any other model i can look for....


----------



## sherif (Aug 13, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Hit TS bench and then 1024 M ! and see whether FID fluctuates



Hi Pratyush i tested with Ts Bench 1024, FID never fluctuated  and max temp i got 74 high score is 301.229


----------



## dan4u (Aug 13, 2012)

^^ was FID 31 throughout ??

I think you should get more than 301, did you do it in high performance??


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 13, 2012)

@sherif - what was the max Fid?? Was the max fid  31 or 23 and did u tich the check box "more data"And as dan4u said did u switched to high performance mode?''
 @dan4u- fid is multiplier to base clock i.e 99.8 MHz. So if 2.2 GHz = 23*99.8 and 31*99.8=3.1 GHz.......



sherif said:


> Hi Pratyush i tested with Ts Bench 1024, FID never fluctuated  and max temp i got 74 high score is 301.229



 well what was ur max fid 23 or 31?? as dan4u said did u switched to high performance mode??? did u limit cpu power to some %??....
@dan4u -fid is same to multiplier which multiplies with base clock i.e. 99.8 MHz to give core clock....
31 x 99.8 =2.2 GHz


----------



## Theodre (Aug 13, 2012)

My bro has gone to get my lap And atlast i will get it today eve


----------



## sherif (Aug 13, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> @sherif - what was the max Fid?? Was the max fid  31 or 23 and did u tich the check box "more data"And as dan4u said did u switched to high performance mode?''
> @dan4u- fid is multiplier to base clock i.e 99.8 MHz. So if 2.2 GHz = 23*99.8 and 31*99.8=3.1 GHz.......
> 
> 
> ...



mine was 31 @ high perfomance mode



pratyush997 said:


> @sherif - what was the max Fid?? Was the max fid  31 or 23 and did u tich the check box "more data"And as dan4u said did u switched to high performance mode?''
> @dan4u- fid is multiplier to base clock i.e 99.8 MHz. So if 2.2 GHz = 23*99.8 and 31*99.8=3.1 GHz.......
> 
> 
> ...



mine was 31 @ high perfomance mode


----------



## sandy2kr12 (Aug 13, 2012)

DAN4U u were right about the throttling when charger is plugged in..today when i played shift 2 could clearly notice a lag which occurs every 10 seconds but as and when i unplug the charger the throttling stops....guys do u think updates of gpu would solve this problem..i doubt it because in my option there's defiantly something wrong with the charging unit


----------



## dexbg (Aug 13, 2012)

I suppose its the 90w charger which is unable to keep up with the peak load.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 13, 2012)

dexbg said:


> I suppose its the 90w charger which is unable to keep up with the peak load.



we all discussed this before check back some pages yeah i7 needs 45w and gt650m 45w too total 90 from where other parts will get the power? this needs a 120 w charger... 

and guys i m just coming from dealer i have deposited 10,000 advance i talked to a dealer who is in indore and they have dealers here too they will ship the lappy here...they told me to just deposit some advance i know everybody ask for it before he will ship the lappy by tomorrow i will get it on wednesday  yeah finally found someone and the deal is 58.5k awesome i checked in samsung showroom too they are giving it for 62,200 i tried very much for bargain but they give stupid excuses..and all and when i ask for MRP of product they said it was much high from 62200 lol jerks and trollers but i m glad i found someone........  yeah thanks to pratyush he helped me in finding one... i find him with help of justdial called all dealers lol yeah  i m very happy dont have to wait much


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 13, 2012)

HI @ all Owners it maybe Driver issue..can anyone post about that...by the following way
Start>Run>Paste quoted CODE>Hardware Resources>Conflicts/Sharing and check whether components like GPU/CPU/MoBo is sharing a Common IRQ(s)..


> C:\Windows\System32\msinfo32.exe


To upload the report 
Select all By "Ctrl+A" and then "Ctrl+V" either on the following of them
Pastebin.com
Put it into "SPOILER"
"xxxxxx"- ur report!!
Mine is here


Spoiler



Memory Address 0xF7800000-0xF7801FFF	Intel(R) Centrino(R) Advanced-N 6235
Memory Address 0xF7800000-0xF7801FFF	Intel(R) 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 1E10

I/O Port 0x00000000-0x0000001F	Direct memory access controller
I/O Port 0x00000000-0x0000001F	PCI bus

I/O Port 0x00000070-0x00000077	System CMOS/real time clock
I/O Port 0x00000070-0x00000077	Motherboard resources

I/O Port 0x000004D0-0x000004D1	Programmable interrupt controller
I/O Port 0x000004D0-0x000004D1	Motherboard resources

Memory Address 0xF6000000-0xF70FFFFF	Xeon(R) processor E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor PCI Express Root Port - 0151
Memory Address 0xF6000000-0xF70FFFFF	NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M 

Memory Address 0xFF000000-0xFFFFFFFF	Intel(R) 82802 Firmware Hub Device
Memory Address 0xFF000000-0xFFFFFFFF	Motherboard resources

IRQ 16	Xeon(R) processor E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor PCI Express Root Port - 0151
IRQ 16	Intel(R) 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 1E2D
IRQ 16	Intel(R) Management Engine Interface 
IRQ 16	NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M 
IRQ 16	Intel(R) 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 1E10

Memory Address 0xE0000000-0xF1FFFFFF	Xeon(R) processor E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor PCI Express Root Port - 0151
Memory Address 0xE0000000-0xF1FFFFFF	NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M 

Memory Address 0xA0000-0xBFFFF	PCI bus
Memory Address 0xA0000-0xBFFFF	Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000

Memory Address 0xCFA00000-0xFEAFFFFF	PCI bus
Memory Address 0xCFA00000-0xFEAFFFFF	Motherboard resources

I/O Port 0x00000080-0x00000080	Motherboard resources
I/O Port 0x00000080-0x00000080	Motherboard resources

I/O Port 0x0000FFFF-0x0000FFFF	Motherboard resources
I/O Port 0x0000FFFF-0x0000FFFF	Motherboard resources

Memory Address 0xF2100000-0xF2103FFF	Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller #2
Memory Address 0xF2100000-0xF2103FFF	Intel(R) 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 - 1E16

I/O Port 0x0000D000-0x0000D0FF	Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller #2
I/O Port 0x0000D000-0x0000D0FF	Intel(R) 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 - 1E16


----------



## sandy2kr12 (Aug 13, 2012)

dexbg said:


> I suppose its the 90w charger which is unable to keep up with the peak load.



what if the power supply is more than required thus causing the throttle ??



dexbg said:


> I suppose its the 90w charger which is unable to keep up with the peak load.



what if the power supply is more than required thus causing the throttle ??


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 13, 2012)

^ Powerful or greater Wattage PSU doesn't cuz Throttling bro!! 
cuz if system needs 89W a 1000W psu will provide 89W only!!
BTW This maybe due to less/weak PSU cuz 


> i7 needs 45w and gt650m 45w too total 90


 and there would be no power left to keep system running !!


----------



## terrafield (Aug 13, 2012)

dexbg said:


> Probably not .. 15.6" chassis dont have the space for a secondary bay.
> I'll be removing the Optical Drive and installing an SSD there, will the connect the Optical Drive through USB ..



In this link it says, this model has additional HDD bay. Now its really confusing

Got my Samsung 550P5C today - Overclockers UK Forums


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 13, 2012)

terrafield said:


> In this link it says, this model has additional HDD bay. Now its really confusing
> 
> Got my Samsung 550P5C today - Overclockers UK Forums


550P5C and P7C has same BIOS and thus 17" got additional HDD bay! I open up Middle self-serviceable panel, There was no additional BAY!!

*img337.imageshack.us/img337/809/7d4215ca26d248ac925cb39.png


----------



## dx1 (Aug 13, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> and there would be no power left to keep system running !!





ujjwal007 said:


> we all discussed this before check back some pages yeah i7 needs 45w and gt650m 45w too total 90 from where other parts will get the power? this needs a 120 w charger...



I don't think SAMMY will do such a major blunder and if that was the case i5 users wouldn't have had any problems.



sandy2kr12 said:


> DAN4U u were right about the throttling when charger is plugged in..today when i played shift 2 could clearly notice a lag which occurs every 10 seconds but as and when i unplug the charger the throttling stops....guys do u think updates of gpu would solve this problem..i doubt it because in my option there's defiantly something wrong with the charging unit



U mean after every 10 seconds...earlier people said it was for 10 seconds every 15-20 minutes.....


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Aug 13, 2012)

Samsung refreshing series 7 gamer with 3d display amb radon had 7870m


----------



## saaransh9 (Aug 13, 2012)

does it have a fingerprint reader or a face detection or something like that?


n any dealer in or near delhi.....?


----------



## RON28 (Aug 13, 2012)

NikiNfOuR said:


> My bro has gone to get my lap And atlast i will get it today eve



congrats 



SIDDHARTH.BEAM said:


> Samsung refreshing series 7 gamer with 3d display amb radon had 7870m



link?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 13, 2012)

Samsung series 7 Gaming laptop 17.3"
i7,GTX 675M 2 GB GDDR5,16 GB RAM,FHD @94k not for INDIA !!!!!l.....But Pure mutant Monster !!!


----------



## RON28 (Aug 13, 2012)

^^^i want to see AMD raedon 7870m.



ujjwal007 said:


> we all discussed this before check back some pages yeah i7 needs 45w and gt650m 45w too total 90 from where other parts will get the power? this needs a 120 w charger...
> 
> and guys i m just coming from dealer i have deposited 10,000 advance i talked to a dealer who is in indore and they have dealers here too they will ship the lappy here...they told me to just deposit some advance i know everybody ask for it before he will ship the lappy by tomorrow i will get it on wednesday  yeah finally found someone and the deal is 58.5k awesome i checked in samsung showroom too they are giving it for 62,200 i tried very much for bargain but they give stupid excuses..and all and when i ask for MRP of product they said it was much high from 62200 lol jerks and trollers but i m glad i found someone........  yeah thanks to pratyush he helped me in finding one... i find him with help of justdial called all dealers lol yeah  i m very happy dont have to wait much



awesome getting it on 15th august independence day?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 14, 2012)

is GT675M weaker than 7870M ????


----------



## dexbg (Aug 14, 2012)

Why dont they launch the Samsung 7 Chronos in India .. I really wanted that model ...


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 14, 2012)

^^n I wanted y580!! y they no launch it in India!! They will but @ super high PRices!!


----------



## hhh (Aug 14, 2012)

hhh said:


> Hi Guys,
> I also looking towards buying a laptop for gaming...
> Preferred Configs :
> i7 core 3rd gen
> ...



Guys please help.... any suggestion...
Has anyone bought a samsung 5 series 550P5c-S02IN from snap deal ? are they providing the bag and windows dvd ?


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Aug 14, 2012)

For now we have to wait and what Samsung India has planned .
But you can import from US.


----------



## RON28 (Aug 14, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> is GT675M weaker than 7870M ????



i guess so...because its close to AMD raedon 79xxm series.


----------



## rider (Aug 14, 2012)

RON28 said:


> i guess so...because its close to AMD raedon 79xxm series.



No, dude!  GTX 675M is mother of HD 7870M. GTX 675M is comparable to HD 7950M.



dexbg said:


> Why dont they launch the Samsung 7 Chronos in India .. I really wanted that model ...



This laptop will not even sale in 3 digits in india.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 14, 2012)

So that Samsung series 7 gamer is steal in USA... 94k and here dell 17r se @ 95k


----------



## daksh (Aug 14, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> So that Samsung series 7 gamer is steal in USA... 94k and here dell 17r se @ 95k



So true man  I so wanted Y580 here but heck, this is India


----------



## rider (Aug 14, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> So that Samsung series 7 gamer is steal in USA... 94k and here dell 17r se @ 95k



Samsung laptop market is very small even in US, Americans don't care about money that much and prefer to get a proper alienware.


----------



## daksh (Aug 14, 2012)

rider said:


> Samsung laptop market is very small even in US, Americans don't care about money that much and prefer to get a proper alienware.



Series 7 gamer is doing pretty good there too. Samsung is taking the world by a storm.


----------



## sandy2kr12 (Aug 14, 2012)

dx1 said:


> I don't think SAMMY will do such a major blunder and if that was the case i5 users wouldn't have had any problems.
> 
> 
> 
> U mean after every 10 seconds...earlier people said it was for 10 seconds every 15-20 minutes.....



yup every 10 sec i see a slight lag while playing shift 2..i play batman arkham city too but dont really notice any lag there,,but its clearly visible in shift 2 coz its a high speed and really irritating when it lags...its works gr8 when unplugged from charger but tht wont let me play more than an hour..this issue must be taken seriously and must be brought to the notice of samsung,,so they come up with fix update for us i5 users..


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 14, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> So that Samsung series 7 gamer is steal in USA... 94k and here dell 17r se @ 95k



 true



daksh said:


> Series 7 gamer is doing pretty good there too. Samsung is taking the world by a storm.



yeah they growing very fast  they aquired the LCD and mobile market here and now trying best to give better here 



RON28 said:


> ^^^i want to see AMD raedon 7870m.
> 
> 
> 
> awesome getting it on 15th august independence day?



yeah  may be today or tomorrow damn happy 



hhh said:


> Guys please help.... any suggestion...
> Has anyone bought a samsung 5 series 550P5c-S02IN from snap deal ? are they providing the bag and windows dvd ?



dude dont think much...just get it i ordered mine too will get it today or tomorrow  its awesome bang for a buck no second though and dont buy from snap deal they are not giving COD so its risky to buy 60k product online.....buy from fosila they are giving fr 58.5 k with free samsung bag they are giving COD thats what main imp. some others users purchased from there too...and got the porduct in just 2-3 days  i got my lappy  for 58.5k too  dont think much now! no other alternative now... this is a beast and bestbuy


----------



## savvy (Aug 14, 2012)

hello guys, this is my first post.... well this may seem weired : WHICH VERSION SHOULD I BUY (i5/i7) ??? I mean is that extra 7k worth paying for i7, extra 2 gb ram & blue ray drive ??? My concern is mainly about ODD. Can we burn DVD/BD with it ??? Will Blue ray disc make any noticable change while watching movies on the screen we get in this lappy ??? I hv managed my parents for 50k and that extra 7k will be a challenge for me. This will be my first lappy and i don't hv any plan for buying another in 3-4 yrs... Waiting for ur views to make my final decision.......


----------



## jajbir (Aug 14, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> hey anybody here ordered the lappy from fosila???? i remember there is someone who did but just dont remember who is he...please tell if you got the lappy sucessfully i m little worried of ordering from them i checked the samsung showroom today  ( last option ) they said they can get it if i order them and made a deal but those *******s quoted me 62k  which 3.5k more then online fosila is selling for 58.5k i can't  spent 4 k more for same things and they are just giving free bag which fosila also giving they will get the lappy in 4-5 days and fosila 7-9 days what you think guys what should i do now?   please comment those who purchased from fosila i m definetely remember someone did here! and he even got the call from them that they are giving a free cup with it i m sure!



I have got my lappy from fosila for 57900 with COD  option... Now they have raised its price to 58.5K I think...got delivered by dtdc in 8 days from the day I placed my order .. As it was a COD order so it took few extra days to get delivered bcoz of some  formalities (as told by dtdc people) ...


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 14, 2012)

jajbir said:


> I have got my lappy from fosila for 57900 with COD  option... Now they have raised its price to 58.5K I think...got delivered by dtdc in 8 days from the day I placed my order .. As it was a COD order so it took few extra days to get delivered bcoz of some  formalities (as told by dtdc people) ...



yeah i figured tht i know they are good only those are giving COD... thats main imp. thing..  they are very nice and prompt they replied to my email in just 2 hours  but i cant resist 8 days thats why i was able to find someone who can get me before otherwise i will order from them  those who cant buy locally if you wanna buy online please buy from fosila only because of its COD..option they will give u bag with it too


----------



## dan4u (Aug 14, 2012)

sandy2kr12 said:


> yup every 10 sec i see a slight lag while playing shift 2..i play batman arkham city too but dont really notice any lag there,,but its clearly visible in shift 2 coz its a high speed and really irritating when it lags...its works gr8 when unplugged from charger but tht wont let me play more than an hour..this issue must be taken seriously and must be brought to the notice of samsung,,so they come up with fix update for us i5 users..



so did you try setting cpu max 70% and min 50%?


----------



## jajbir (Aug 14, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> yeah i figured tht i know they are good only those are giving COD... thats main imp. thing..  they are very nice and prompt they replied to my email in just 2 hours  but i cant resist 8 days thats why i was able to find someone who can get me before otherwise i will order from them  those who cant buy locally if you wanna buy online please buy from fosila only because of its COD..option they will give u bag with it too




Yeah their service was good ...also delivery time may vary from location to location as mine was ambala so product went to delhi first n then came here also sunday in between ...so I thnk 4-5 days might be thr average delivery time ..


----------



## imrock (Aug 14, 2012)

hey, is anyone else facing the problem of trackpad not responding when pressing any alphabet?? While playing a game, when i press W to walk, the trackpad stops working


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 14, 2012)

uninstall driver>reboot>install it again via easy software manager


----------



## sandy2kr12 (Aug 14, 2012)

dan4u said:


> so did you try setting cpu max 70% and min 50%?



no i set min 50 and max 100...will try max 70 and check again


----------



## Dr Andy (Aug 14, 2012)

finally bought sammy i7 for 60k.....)


----------



## sandy2kr12 (Aug 14, 2012)

Dr Andy said:


> finally bought sammy i7 for 60k.....)



congratz bro..enjoy


----------



## imrock (Aug 14, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> uninstall driver>reboot>install it again via easy software manager



well, i rolled back the drivers to windows default, it was working fine, then i updated the drivers through easy software manager and now its the same again

you guys aren't having problems??


----------



## RON28 (Aug 14, 2012)

Dr Andy said:


> finally bought sammy i7 for 60k.....)


congrats  new member


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 14, 2012)

imrock said:


> well, i rolled back the drivers to windows default, it was working fine, then i updated the drivers through easy software manager and now its the same again
> 
> you guys aren't having problems??


Download older drivers from Synaptics ...It workin f9 I'm using it!


----------



## sandy2kr12 (Aug 14, 2012)

@dan4u-sorry i already had set to min 50 and max 70..tht means thts not the solution for throttling..some xpert got to come up with diffrent solution


----------



## avj (Aug 14, 2012)

imrock said:


> well, i rolled back the drivers to windows default, it was working fine, then i updated the drivers through easy software manager and now its the same again
> 
> you guys aren't having problems??


try pressing Fn+F5...if that doesnt work then no idea


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 14, 2012)

So Here are the PICzz ...I clicked em with by NOKIA X6(5 MP CAM) So plzz donno expect better quality!! Sorry!
Pics-Imgur Link!


----------



## imrock (Aug 14, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Download older drivers from Synaptics ...It workin f9 I'm using it!



will try finding 'em..thanks 


avj said:


> try pressing Fn+F5...if that doesnt work then no idea


didn't help


pratyush997 said:


> So Here are the PICzz ...I clicked em with by NOKIA X6(5 MP CAM) So plzz donno expect better quality!! Sorry!
> Pics-Imgur Link!


thats my same config, cooler master u2 with i7 sammy!! awesome pics bro


----------



## dexbg (Aug 14, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> So Here are the PICzz ...I clicked em with by NOKIA X6(5 MP CAM) So plzz donno expect better quality!! Sorry!
> Pics-Imgur Link!



Very nice pics pratyush997..


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 14, 2012)

imrock and dexbg :- Thanks ..Thats my Nokia x6-5 MP cam! do Join owners and post ur tdf usenames @ Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN/S01IN Notebook Owners!!


----------



## niraj trehan (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey friends ...i roamed around my city and some odr places ...and finally met a dealer who is willing to give i5 model for 50k and i7 for 57.... Can anyone tell me processor speed details as to how muc hdiference wud it bring in gaming .. and is it worth shelling out extra 7k for ds ? Blue ray isnt my reason for this extra 7k ..


----------



## rider (Aug 14, 2012)

spending 7k will boast the overall performance, will make it future proof. See core-i5 is a 35W dual core processor and core-i7 a 45W quad core processor.
But in gaming core-i5 is fine enough to play all the latest games without any issue.


----------



## RON28 (Aug 14, 2012)

most people buy I7 because its future proof, if you think then get an I7, and most of the games depends on GPU, so don't expect a 20-30fps difference for those extra 7k. few games such as GTA IV and SKYRIM are CPU intensive, but i play at 1366x768 resolution on ultra settings at 30-50 fps. yes I7 model has 8GB ram. please look in that matter also.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 14, 2012)

@rider: i5 takes 35W, then why even i5 users facing throttling , if the reason of 90W PSU is correct ? is 90W not enough for i5 too?


----------



## RON28 (Aug 14, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @rider: i5 takes 35W, then why even i5 users facing throttling , if the reason of 90W PSU is correct ? is 90W not enough for i5 too?



i have an I5 version and played skyrim and crysis 2 on high settings, processor has been set to min 50 and max 60...i didn't faced any single issues. with me there are other members like har and saket. can't say about it as it is too early, may be a driver issue or laptop issue.


----------



## rider (Aug 14, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @rider: i5 takes 35W, then why even i5 users facing throttling , if the reason of 90W PSU is correct ? is 90W not enough for i5 too?


As I said previously that it may not be the hardware issue, this is all because no official drivers by nvidia. BTW Do they launch yet or still in beta.
Almost every core-i5 laptop comes with 90W power supply.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 14, 2012)

RON28 said:


> most people buy I7 because its future proof, if you think then get an I7, and most of the games depends on GPU, so don't expect a 20-30fps difference for those extra 7k. few games such as GTA IV and SKYRIM are CPU intensive, but i play at 1366x768 resolution on ultra settings at 30-50 fps. yes I7 model has 8GB ram. please look in that matter also.


U think this lappy is ultimate gaming machine...gettin i7 will boost  system cuz it has 4 cores and with hyperthreading its 8 logical cores...rider yeah u r ri8......


----------



## cremator (Aug 14, 2012)

what is the latest version of bios ? software center is not detecting any update for bios !


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 14, 2012)

@rider: nope,still beta


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 14, 2012)

cremator said:


> what is the latest version of bios ? software center is not detecting any update for bios !


^^If it ain't broke, don't fix it


----------



## sandy2kr12 (Aug 14, 2012)

RON28 said:


> i have an I5 version and played skyrim and crysis 2 on high settings, processor has been set to min 50 and max 60...i didn't faced any single issues. with me there are other members like har and saket. can't say about it as it is too early, may be a driver issue or laptop issue.



dude u gotta try racing games such as nfs shift or run..coz i belive u can only notice throttling there..as in my case where batman arkahm city plays smooth but nfs shift lags every 10 sec


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 14, 2012)

sandy2kr12 said:


> dude u gotta try racing games such as nfs shift or run..coz i belive u can only notice throttling there..as in my case where batman arkahm city plays smooth but nfs shift lags every 10 sec



no exact confirmation on throttling why it happens... so guys we should have to wait....for official drivers release!! i hope it could fix it!!
some owners dont face lags on even racing game...it doesn't matter dude


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 14, 2012)

RON28 said:


> i have an I5 version and played skyrim and crysis 2 on high settings, processor has been set to min 50 and max 60...i didn't faced any single issues. with me there are other members like har and saket. can't say about it as it is too early, may be a driver issue or laptop issue.


Yeah, Try playing GTA IV, Set cpu power to 100% switch to turbo mode and play 2-3 hrs.. u will notice it in last 20 mins...



ujjwal007 said:


> no exact confirmation on throttling why it happens... so guys we should have to wait....for official drivers release!! i hope it could fix it!!
> some owners dont face lags on even racing game...it doesn't matter dude


Though there are many assumptions!!


----------



## RON28 (Aug 14, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> U think this lappy is ultimate gaming machine...gettin i7 will boost  system cuz it has 4 cores and with hyperthreading its 8 logical cores...rider yeah u r ri8......


this laptop has a GT650M graphic card which is listed in CLASS ONE at notebookcheck, so yes, this machine is for high and mid setting gamers. and i was gonna get a gaming pc for 40k and there is a member in that pc config thread...his name is ummm clius something like that, he told me even an i3 processor can handle current games at ultra on 1080p. only thing matter here is GPU should be powerful enough. I7 quad core comes into handy for professional works like C5 extended photoshop and 3d animation.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 14, 2012)

This GPU is for High end Entertainment and mild gaming!! For gamin they made GT*X* 660M and this is Lappy bro!! Assembled PCs are way to fast when compared to Lappy/Notebooks !!


----------



## RON28 (Aug 14, 2012)

^^^agree thats why i said for mid and high gaming, not ultra.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 14, 2012)

^When da faq will nVidia new stable drivers?


----------



## RON28 (Aug 15, 2012)

^^^Im still waiting for stable drivers 

every time i check there website hoping for stable drivers


----------



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Aug 15, 2012)

Please share your 3dmark 11 (default performance mode) benchmarks here. Just wanted to confirm if my 640mle is on par with the DDR3 variant of 650m. Here's mine:


----------



## RON28 (Aug 15, 2012)

^^^i had already done it here it is NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3210M Processor,SAMSUNG ELECTRONICS CO., LTD. SAMSUNG_NP1234567890 score: P2300 3DMarks


----------



## Conan (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi all

[Caution : Long post]

Thanks to all you guys, my 2 month long search for a new laptop has ended. I have decided to buy Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN.
When I started my search 2 months ago, I had my eyes set on 3rd Gen Core i7 + Nvidia GTX 660m spec, with a budget of approx. Rs. 1 Lac.
The only laptops available with this spec were the Asus G55/75VW and Lenovo Ideapd Y580. Both were unavailable in India, so, I had decided to buy through ebay, and was even ready to pay a premium for the laptop. But, the long delivery times and the lack of an official launch in India kept me from buying either of them. So, I had decided on Dell Inspiron 17R SE / Alienware M14X as my final decision (with Inspiron 14/15R SE as back ups), but, again, compared to their US prices, they were ridiculously overpriced. So, I decided I will hold out a little longer and see if Lenovo/HP/Asus release a new model in India.

So, about 3 days ago (happy day ), I was browsing www.theitdepot.com and was thinking about buying a Toshiba Qosmio X500 (Core i7-2630qm + Nvidia GTX 460m) for cheap, I happened to see the 550P model listed for 61.5k. I felt as if i had hit a jackpot! I checked the Samsung website, and when I saw it listed there, I felt like . I found and went through this thread in about 2 days and was convinced of purchasing this laptop. The cherry on the cake was, when a dealer from Nehru Place quoted 56.5k for the i7 model.  I will be going to get the laptop on 20th Aug.

So, having read through this thread I have decided that I will be doing a few things as a precautionary measure to avoid the issues being faced by some members. Experienced users are invited to comment on the same.

Use a notebook cooler. Since, I already use one with my current laptop, no issues there, it'll be carried forward.
Buy an additional 120W power adapter to see if can prevent throttling issues (if they arise). Specifically, this one.
Replace the HDD with a 128/256 GB SSD. Gonna take advantage of the $$$ I saved by deciding to go with this laptop. Any advice regarding which one is welcome.
Last but not least, keep gaming resolution limited to 768p (for new games) with other settings as high as I am comfortable with and try to cap the max fps in every game.

 
Once again, thanks to all the members on this forum. Can't wait to join the Sammy 550P brigade.


----------



## sandy2kr12 (Aug 15, 2012)

guys i just found out there's nothing wrong with the laptop..it was not actually throttling but it was jerking coz i got a faulty charger which was getting unplugged and plugged every 10 sec...i discovered it when i set a alert sound when the charger gets disconnected (u guys can observe the kind of lag i was experiencing by unplugging and plugging the charger suddenly when playing any game and u can see the sudden jerk) ..guys will the cc replace the charger ???


----------



## dexbg (Aug 15, 2012)

sandy2kr12 said:


> guys i just found out there's nothing wrong with the laptop..it was not actually throttling but it was jerking coz i got a faulty charger which was getting unplugged and plugged every 10 sec...i discovered it when i set a alert sound when the charger gets disconnected (u guys can observe the kind of lag i was experiencing by unplugging and plugging the charger suddenly when playing any game and u can see the sudden jerk) ..guys will the cc replace the charger ???



Yes they definitely will ..


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 15, 2012)

sandy2kr12 said:


> guys i just found out there's nothing wrong with the laptop..it was not actually throttling but it was jerking coz i got a faulty charger which was getting unplugged and plugged every 10 sec...i discovered it when i set a alert sound when the charger gets disconnected (u guys can observe the kind of lag i was experiencing by unplugging and plugging the charger suddenly when playing any game and u can see the sudden jerk) ..guys will the cc replace the charger ???


^^  I wrote about it many times!!! When u unplug Power Cord, it stops throttling cuz while on battery turbo boost is disabled but while on AC power it is enabled and FID fluctuates due to Low POWER or TEMP or DRIVERS ....


----------



## potheadninja (Aug 15, 2012)

A weaker fermi card like 640m le has better 3dmark11 score than new generation kepler 650m? This is really strange..


----------



## hhh (Aug 15, 2012)

dude dont think much...just get it i ordered mine too will get it today or tomorrow  its awesome bang for a buck no second though and dont buy from snap deal they are not giving COD so its risky to buy 60k product online.....buy from fosila they are giving fr 58.5 k with free samsung bag they are giving COD thats what main imp. some others users purchased from there too...and got the porduct in just 2-3 days  i got my lappy  for 58.5k too  dont think much now! no other alternative now... this is a beast and bestbuy[/QUOTE]

thanks for replying dude  and yes its true there is no better option as of now... I tried fosila, but i guess the laptop is no more available.. 
Is there any dealer you know who can provide the laptop for the similar cost..

Someone was saying they are getting the laptop in 57k can you please provide the dealer's contact..


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 15, 2012)

^he got Stable drivers but we r still playing / beta ones


----------



## sandy2kr12 (Aug 15, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^  I wrote about it many times!!! When u unplug Power Cord, it stops throttling cuz while on battery turbo boost is disabled but while on AC power it is enabled and FID fluctuates due to Low POWER or TEMP or DRIVERS ....



dude what u said might have been the problem with others..but what i said was i gotta faulty charging unit which disconnects itself and causes the jerk no matter in which ever mode i am in...i cant even complete the windows system rating process coz it gets unplugged half way in the process ..understand what im saying b4 facepalming my reply


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 15, 2012)

^^     So u can do only one thing! go to CC center and Kick a** of the reps !!!! What u got i5 or i7
if i7 then ask for 120W


----------



## sandy2kr12 (Aug 15, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^     So u can do only one thing! go to CC center and Kick a** of the reps !!!! What u got i5 or i7
> if i7 then ask for 120W


i got i5 

but im sure there's absolutly no problem with the laptop..it never heated up more then 70c even after a hour of gaming..its a beast.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 15, 2012)

^ thats nice... BTW i7 and i5 shouldn't cross 105C as mentioned on Intel's Website ....


----------



## saaransh9 (Aug 15, 2012)

sandy2kr12 said:


> i got i5
> 
> but im sure there's absolutly no problem with the laptop..it never heated up more then 70c even after a hour of gaming..its a beast.



hmm but when u go for a replacement ask for a 120w they wont agree first but try to console them n they will definitely give u otherwise install gta4 or BF3 n play with it there n show them the throttling n  compare it with both the chargers


----------



## sandy2kr12 (Aug 15, 2012)

saaransh9 said:


> hmm but when u go for a replacement ask for a 120w they wont agree first but try to console them n they will definitely give u otherwise install gta4 or BF3 n play with it there n show them the throttling n  compare it with both the chargers



man i dont know how to convince them to give me 120w...i can already imagine a awkward situation


----------



## potheadninja (Aug 15, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^he got Stable drivers but we r still playing / beta ones



Even with beta drivers, 650m should not perform so badly. Take a look at your 3dmark11 score sheet, core clock of gpu is given as 405mhz but the stock core clock of 650m in other laptops is 675mhz. Seems like samsung has underclocked 650m in np550 series presumably to avoid overheating, so I think samsung was aware of overheating issues. It is sad that underclocking has only reduced the performance not the temperature and has brought it to the level of 640m le.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 15, 2012)

^^if its the faqin issue i'm gonna get refund next week


----------



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Aug 15, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^he got Stable drivers but we r still playing / beta ones



I'm still on 304.79 beta verde drivers. Stable WHQL certified drivers are yet to release. And, btw my gpu maxes out at 67 c while playing Modern Warfare 2 @ 1080p. So I guess I can go a bit further on the clocks...

Also, I felt a remarkable increase in speed while using a Force 3 GT 120gb on my Vaio S15. Boots in to windows within 10 seconds. DAYUM. Any of you guys planning to go for a SSD upgrade in the near future, I'd advise you to go for either Crucial m4 or Force 3 GT (readily available). They're the best in terms of VFM and reliability at the moment.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 15, 2012)

So ^ overclock it atleast to standard 640! and i'm gonna get faqin refund dude!!! Its enough!


----------



## potheadninja (Aug 15, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> So ^ overclock it atleast to standard 640! and i'm gonna get faqin refund dude!!! Its enough!



I thought you loved your laptop, in fact you advised many members to buy it without second thought. Now you are gonna back out and get a refund?


----------



## dexbg (Aug 15, 2012)

xOvErClOcKeRx said:


> I'm still on 304.79 beta verde drivers. Stable WHQL certified drivers are yet to release. And, btw my gpu maxes out at 67 c while playing Modern Warfare 2 @ 1080p. So I guess I can go a bit further on the clocks...
> 
> Also, I felt a remarkable increase in speed while using a Force 3 GT 120gb on my Vaio S15. Boots in to windows within 10 seconds. DAYUM. Any of you guys planning to go for a SSD upgrade in the near future, I'd advise you to go for either Crucial m4 or Force 3 GT (readily available). They're the best in terms of VFM and reliability at the moment.


I wanna go for an SSD upgrade ASAP..just waiting for the lappy.

 But if you've read before there is a problem with adding the additional SSD. Optical drive has to be removed.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 15, 2012)

@potheadninja :- I'm seriously irritated after that GPU thing!!! throttling maybe of psu but GPU! ......seriously man donno have any clarifications.. I might have got Defective one!!! May all owners have all F9 one!


----------



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Aug 15, 2012)

dexbg said:


> I wanna go for an SSD upgrade ASAP..just waiting for the lappy.
> 
> But if you've read before there is a problem with adding the additional SSD. Optical drive has to be removed.



Might be a problem with sammy. In my case, the replacement took around 5 mins...sata 3 ftw!


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 15, 2012)

^its SATA 2 not 3!!


----------



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Aug 15, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> So ^ overclock it atleast to standard 640! and i'm gonna get faqin refund dude!!! Its enough!






Overclocked to 975mhz core / 1100mhz memory (higher clocks than 650m). Temps after an hour of mw2 @ 1080p.
FYI: *I've still not incremented the voltage.*



pratyush997 said:


> ^its SATA 2 not 3!!



It's sata III @ 6 gbps on vaio s15's HM77 chipset. You just need a compatible hdd/ssd to run at those speeds though.


----------



## saaransh9 (Aug 15, 2012)

sandy2kr12 said:


> man i dont know how to convince them to give me 120w...i can already imagine a awkward situation



no i have made the people at acer's service center to do everything i want they even replaced the whole keyboard when only a key was not working its just the way u talk to them n ur convincing power


----------



## dexbg (Aug 15, 2012)

xOvErClOcKeRx said:


> Might be a problem with sammy. In my case, the replacement took around 5 mins...sata 3 ftw!



Wait..plz explain. Are you talking about the SSD upgrade... you got it done on a Samsung lappy ?


----------



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Aug 15, 2012)

dexbg said:


> Wait..plz explain. Are you talking about the SSD upgrade... you got it done on a Samsung lappy ?



Nope, I upgraded from a 750gb 5400rpm sata II HDD to a 120gb Force 3 GT sata III SSD on my Sony Vaio SVS15116GN (SVS15116GN : S Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India).

Guess that explains it all...


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 15, 2012)

xOvErClOcKeRx said:


> View attachment 6417
> 
> Overclocked to 975mhz core / 1100mhz memory (higher clocks than 650m). Temps after an hour of mw2 @ 1080p.
> FYI: *I've still not incremented the voltage.*


Thats amazing thing u got there!!


> It's sata III @ 6 gbps on vaio s15's HM77 chipset. You just need a compatible hdd/ssd to run at those speeds though.


Sorry I thought it was sammy!! Sorry!


----------



## Digital Fragger (Aug 15, 2012)

the 640m le in sony is fermi variant or kepler?


----------



## dan4u (Aug 15, 2012)

xOvErClOcKeRx said:


> View attachment 6417
> 
> Overclocked to 975mhz core / 1100mhz memory (higher clocks than 650m). Temps after an hour of mw2 @ 1080p.
> FYI: *I've still not incremented the voltage.*



Dude mw2 is a game from 2009, its not all that demanding. I played batman arkham asylum, Transformers revenge of the fallen and hawx 2, the max gpu temp was 78c in batman. try out mp3 or bf3....


----------



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Aug 15, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Dude mw2 is a game from 2009, its not all that demanding. I played batman arkham asylum, Transformers revenge of the fallen and hawx 2, the max gpu temp was 78c in batman. try out mp3 or bf3....



I never said MW2 is demanding... It's the only game I currently have on my SSD, will transfer Ghost recon future soldier, MP3, Arkham City and Bf3 from my HDD soon.


----------



## dexbg (Aug 15, 2012)

xOvErClOcKeRx said:


> I never said MW2 is demanding... It's the only game I currently have on my SSD, will transfer Ghost recon future soldier, MP3, Arkham City and Bf3 from my HDD soon.



Cool man .. Thanks for posting ..


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 15, 2012)

yipeeeee got my latpop yeahhhhhh its amazing  love the sound and everything temp is 50 i cant even feel a little heat yeah awesome display sexy looks and very light weight for me yeah cant believe i got it yeahhhhh


----------



## RON28 (Aug 15, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> yipeeeee got my latpop yeahhhhhh its amazing  love the sound and everything temp is 50 i cant even feel a little heat yeah awesome display sexy looks and very light weight for me yeah cant believe i got it yeahhhhh



congrats


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 15, 2012)

RON28 said:


> congrats



i m lovin it


----------



## dx1 (Aug 15, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Yeah, Try playing GTA IV, Set cpu power to 100% switch to turbo mode and play 2-3 hrs.. u will notice it in last 20 mins...



If f*** your machine to that extent then what else do u expect....the laptop has some self defence too...


----------



## potheadninja (Aug 15, 2012)

Digital Fragger said:


> the 640m le in sony is fermi variant or kepler?



There is only one variant of 640m le and it is based on fermi architecture, 640m on the other hand is based on kepler architecture. Performance wise 640m is better than 640m le.


----------



## terrafield (Aug 15, 2012)

Can anyone let me know where can I buy 17 inch model (NP550P7C) in India? I can bring from US but even there 1080p is not available. Only 900p is available


----------



## sandy2kr12 (Aug 15, 2012)

saaransh9 said:


> no i have made the people at acer's service center to do everything i want they even replaced the whole keyboard when only a key was not working its just the way u talk to them n ur convincing power



i will try to ask then but guys r u sure that 120w charger for i5 version wont coz any problem..to my lappy ???????


----------



## dan4u (Aug 15, 2012)

sandy2kr12 said:


> i will try to ask then but guys r u sure that 120w charger for i5 version wont coz any problem..to my lappy ???????



No it won't cause any problem, its compatible...


----------



## sandy2kr12 (Aug 15, 2012)

has any one here tried 120w on 5i p???


----------



## saaransh9 (Aug 15, 2012)

sandy2kr12 said:


> has any one here tried 120w on 5i p???



no its just that no one wants to spend 4K more on a charger.

n using a 120w charger will definitely not harm your laptop.just use the original from samsung n not a local one

just try to convince them that 90w causes throttling so u want to try 120w one


----------



## dexbg (Aug 15, 2012)

saaransh9 said:


> no its just that no one wants to spend 4K more on a charger.
> 
> n using a 120w charger will definitely not harm your laptop.just use the original from samsung n not a local one
> 
> just try to convince them that 90w causes throttling so u want to try 120w one



Yes, plz do .. 
tell them lot of other owners also have this problem and some bought 3rd party chargers of 120 W which fixed the issue..  ( a little white lie )


----------



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Aug 15, 2012)

potheadninja said:


> There is only one variant of 640m le and it is based on fermi architecture, 640m on the other hand is based on kepler architecture. Performance wise 640m is better than 640m le.



Nah, even 640m le is based on kepler architecture. In fact, 640m LE, 640m and 650m all have the same number of shader cores with different core clocks (former two being slightly downclocked). And therefore, 640m/le can easily be overclocked to 650m speeds while maintaining decent temps. (<80)


----------



## dan4u (Aug 15, 2012)

saaransh9 said:


> no its just that no one wants to spend 4K more on a charger.
> 
> n using a 120w charger will definitely not harm your laptop.just use the original from samsung n not a local one
> 
> just try to convince them that 90w causes throttling so u want to try 120w one



The 120w charger costs $29 in amazon i.e ~Rs 1650, the one in ebay is being shipped from the US so it costs 4k, if the original samsung 120w is available in India I'm sure it'll cost 2 or 2.5k max....


----------



## saaransh9 (Aug 15, 2012)

@pratyush997
which one will u buy now n why r u selling samsung?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 15, 2012)

^ I'll take refund cuz my lappy seems to be defective one!! n I will get gaming rig ..THIS


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 15, 2012)

@sandy2kr21: wait for nvidia official drivers then you can ask 120W charger with a solid reason.
@pratyush: thats sad bro, one less samsung owner. What happen?


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @sandy2kr21: wait for nvidia official drivers then you can ask 120W charger with a solid reason.
> @pratyush: thats sad bro, one less samsung owner. What happen?



swapnil i got my lappy today too  i just love it just one word its awesome looks are like ultrabook awesome!!!!!!! so far i m lost!!!


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 15, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @sandy2kr21: wait for nvidia official drivers then you can ask 120W charger with a solid reason.
> @pratyush: thats sad bro, one less samsung owner. What happen?


Something really bad in short!!!!
 seriously man So many things now!!
1-throttling
2-faqin high temps...(100C- i7 and 94C-GPU while playing GTA IV)
3-below avg. performance in games..GTA iv(min-1FPS max-58 Avg. 23 FPS) and Just Cause (NO issues in Just cause 2)..
4-Dafaqin cheated...Core clock is 405 MHz it should be 735 MHz
...That should be enough for refund I think!! 

PS- Underpowering CPU means "_not getting what the one is paying for_", So no VFM! <I just can't switch on AC just for gaming!!>

**NOTE*:- I might have got a Defective lappy, That doesn't mean every Np550p5c-s0(1/2)IN is crap!!


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 15, 2012)

@ujjwal007: AWESOME bro. enjoy. And take care of it nicely.
@pratyush997; o god. bro you just increased my heartbeat. "no VFM" . And didn't you know before about core clock?


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 16, 2012)

lol. who says it got 450mhz mine has 850


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 16, 2012)

@demolisher48: yeah i was thinking same from afternoon,someone here posted that it has only 405MHz, but when i checked in GPUz it showed 835MHz while just opening NFSHP2010.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 16, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @ujjwal007: AWESOME bro. enjoy. And take care of it nicely.
> @pratyush997; o god. bro you just increased my heartbeat. "no VFM" . And didn't you know before about core clock?


knew that its 405 MHz but didn't knew that default is 735 MHz :Shock:


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 16, 2012)

so i default is 735MHz then in high performance mode will it cross 1GHz?


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 16, 2012)

pratyush you are just being paranoid


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 16, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> so i default is 735MHz then in high performance mode will it cross 1GHz?


max is 850MHz...



demolisher48 said:


> pratyush you are just being paranoid


Nope Just got screwed...all of these issues mainly throttling kills me


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 16, 2012)

just played burnout paradise for 1 hour constant 60 fps on high settings and 1600x900 display and max temps were 75 and min is 48 yeah !!  i m happy!


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 16, 2012)

^Awesome bro amazing temps.. really!..Did u used that 99%" trick?


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 16, 2012)

@pratyush997: see ujjwal007 has big smile on his face. Dude just don't be upset about your laptop cause xoverclocker said something. He has overclocked his GPU. Can we overclock ours? I think we can and more than his

And if you could buy a desktop at first hand why you bought laptop. You know already that desktop is better in terms of performance


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 16, 2012)

^Bro!! Temps will kill OC.........Just saw amazing throttling in another owner's lappy(i7) in AC room i7 goes to 97C



Swapnil26sps said:


> @pratyush997*And if you could buy a desktop at first hand why you bought laptop. You know already that desktop is better in terms of performance*


 I knew that !!but wanted portability but didn't knew that I won't able to complete even one game.....as I said I might got a Defective piece ...n that doesn't mean that I'm pointing all sammy lappy...but just mine!

that Guy's sammy throttles such that fid fluctuates from 12 to 31 in every 15s


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 16, 2012)

hmmm you are right about OC. ok...anyway you have decided. And the desktop config you have choosen is really nice. All the best bro.

Ok... guys i think we should stop suggesting people to buy this laptop until the release of official driver from nVidia. We will get a clear picture only after that.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 16, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^Awesome bro amazing temps.. really!..Did u used that 99%" trick?



great just played bully for 30-40 mins on max settings and 1600x900 resolution max temps were 67 cool  no bro not using any trick just playing on turbo mode


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 16, 2012)

then u gettin seriously awesome temps...just waitin for gta iv temps...that will be enough for me to kick a** of cc reps n get refund...

then u gettin seriously awesome temps...just waitin for gta iv temps...that will be enough for me to kick a** of cc reps n get refund...


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 16, 2012)

And my laptop in 80% charge hardly gives  2 and 1/2 hour backup


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 16, 2012)

u should get more than 4 hrs.. i'm getting 4.5 hrs...normal use n 3 hrs. w/ cooling pad

u should get more than 4 hrs.. i'm getting 4.5 hrs...normal use n 3 hrs. w/ cooling pad


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 16, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> And my laptop in 80% charge hardly gives  2 and 1/2 hour backup



yeah dude mine also give 2 and the half hour and on low brightness 3 hours  i do same 80% charge only


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 16, 2012)

What the hell man. I already have my brightness around 40%. I don't know what is going to happen in college. My laptop will hibernate cause of low battery in middle of ongoing class


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 16, 2012)

very silent thread guys what are you all doing?  suggest me some games! playing bully and burnout i m happy with there performance a lot and currently i m using the laptop on my lap. its very cool not even any part is heated but temps are 47 currently i cant feel any heat below 60 wooho!!


----------



## magnet (Aug 16, 2012)

Pratyush i would say just try to ask for higher wattage charger and re try.

I am saying becoz the hp trinity which is not a mean machine too comes with 90w charger than how can this machine suffice with similar specifications.

Also  i guess you looking for a gaming rig and expecting same from a lappy which is not  push as gaming lappy is asking for too much.
Ofcourse i understand the gfx and cpu might make you think  it has to give the result.But for a lappy lot of  compromise done so that it keeps working or else some place or the other you might damage the battery circuit trying to push to the limits often.

Your gaming rig config is awesome but again if you seriously looking for a gaming lappy forget this model and go for the gaming series from alienware or other companies.They are not fooling  quoting exorbitant price.Lot of inner padding to cool of  with ultra light metals are being used.

I know you might be suggesting than why others not facing the issue.Than try to replace the model and test again.But again i seriously feel  gaming hardcore on a lappy with very high settings is the least you should ask.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 16, 2012)

just played virtual tennis 4 for 20 mins max temps were 65 only i m playing on bed i m happy with it the game was fun !!


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 16, 2012)

@ magnet bro i already wrote that...i may have got a defective sammy n that doesn't mean that every sammy lappy got issues like mine..though..i found owners whose i7 is throttling....one owner lappy was so seriously throttling  that his fid flacuating from 12-31 in every min...maybe 30 s....n gpu was like 900mhz to 105 mhz for 2s n in every 1.30 mins.....it ain't good n now we r planning to get refund and if possible we both will get y580 from us....not sure abt that.....he is going Canada for a month...so..all i can do is get refund...only


----------



## magnet (Aug 16, 2012)

You bought it online bro?As i dont think retail shopkeepers give refund.


----------



## sandy2kr12 (Aug 16, 2012)

blooper at the cc today tried to demonstrate my problem by playing nfs shift2 there..but nothing happens it works superfine there..then the rep said it might be the problem of voltage in my power supply plug..then i returned home and checked with other plug and yes it worked fine... thank god there's nothing wrong with lap or the adapter..now im back on track with my gaming..just played batman ac for about hour and half with full setting..got above 50 fps..and temps max 80c...


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 16, 2012)

magnet said:


> You bought it online bro?As i dont think retail shopkeepers give refund.


nope I bought it from a Local dealer...and I think Giving refund is job of CC not dealer.....Am I right?


----------



## RON28 (Aug 16, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> very silent thread guys what are you all doing?  suggest me some games! playing bully and burnout i m happy with there performance a lot and currently i m using the laptop on my lap. its very cool not even any part is heated but temps are 47 currently i cant feel any heat below 60 wooho!!



dirt3, crysis, crysis warhead, dirt showdown, hot pursuit 2010, never ever miss batman series, best game of all time and skyrim.


----------



## sandy2kr12 (Aug 16, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> nope I bought it from a Local dealer...and I think Giving refund is job of CC not dealer.....Am I right?


yup the cc today told me if i find any other problem..thy will refund me immediately..i had a good experience at the cc


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 16, 2012)

@sandy2kr21: why you went withSHIFT you should have gone with BF3


----------



## RON28 (Aug 16, 2012)

saala now even im worried, what the ****, look at this pic, its showing 405Mhz like pratyush said...

*i47.tinypic.com/359n3va.png

har, girish, saket, ujjwal, swapnil can you please post your pics so that i get confirmed that whether its only my lappy or we all got unclocked GPU by Sammy.


----------



## sandy2kr12 (Aug 16, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @sandy2kr21: why you went withSHIFT you should have gone with BF3



im was not facing any throtteling  it was just that adapter problem which dint let me play even lowest graphic games so point was just to show the adapter problem with shift2 ..but now everythings fine...im sure bf3 will be a cakewalk for this lap


----------



## dexbg (Aug 16, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> @ magnet bro i already wrote that...i may have got a defective sammy n that doesn't mean that every sammy lappy got issues like mine..though..i found owners whose i7 is throttling....one owner lappy was so seriously throttling  that his fid flacuating from 12-31 in every min...maybe 30 s....n gpu was like 900mhz to 105 mhz for 2s n in every 1.30 mins.....it ain't good n now we r planning to get refund and if possible we both will get y580 from us....not sure abt that.....he is going Canada for a month...so..all i can do is get refund...only



Could this be a problem of a certain batch of the Samsung NP550 that were manufactured .. a quality defect. ?


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 16, 2012)

@RON: yeah we too have same 405 MHz. But after switching to high performance mode and running a game I could see in GPUz that GPU core clock is 835MHz.

@RON: yeah we too have same 405 MHz. But after switching to high performance mode and running a game I could see in GPUz that GPU core clock is 835MHz.

And what the hell, y580 is so cheAp in USA


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 16, 2012)

@RON28..All gt 650m Lappy got 785 MHz as min Clock but We got 405MHz..as on Notebook review Diff b/w gt640 n gt650 is only clock rates....


Spoiler



Performance

The gaming performance of the GeForce GT 650M equipped with DDR3 graphics memory lies somewhere in the former 2011 high-end category between the GeForce GTX 460M and GTX 560M. The performance is exceptionally good in shader-heavy DirectX 11 games and benchmarks. However, the 128-Bit memory interface can be a bottleneck if DDR3 graphics memory is employed. Despite the slower core clock of only 735 MHz, the GDDR5-version of the card should be much faster. Demanding games of 2011 like Battlefield 3 will be playable in 1366x768 and medium or high settings. Less demanding games, such as Modern Warfare 3, are easily playable with maxed out settings and 1080p resolution.
source


@sandy2kr12--Did u checked in gpu-z report?? or in throttle stop?
@dexbg!!:- Maybe!! 
@Swapnil26sps :- even Alienware is 80k there!...

I got 20 fps avg. in gta 4 all medium settings...i7-98C


gta iv screen shot


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 16, 2012)

@pratyush: its like we indian being robbed. And ok min iq405 but max is 850 and we are getting it while gaming then what is the problem


----------



## RON28 (Aug 16, 2012)

swapnil are you sure we are getting around 800Mhz while gaming on high performance? because now here there is no electricity or else i would have tried it


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah I am sure, here also no electricity, let it come I,ll post pic


----------



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Aug 16, 2012)

Seems most of you guys are waiting for stable drivers, there you go: v301.42 Windows 7/Vista 64bit | NVIDIA Mobile OEM - 30x Series GeForce Driver release - LaptopVideo2Go Forums

As you can see, it does support gt650m, and for me (640m LE) it increased my 3dmark 11 score from 2390 to 2410. Not a considerable increase though. These drivers do support optimus and are WHQL certified unlike the ones at the nvidia site or your laptop manufacturer's website. Just download the driver, extract it, then replace the nvwi.inf file  in the folder named 'Display.Driver' with the modded nvwi.inf file (separate link, right next to driver). Then, start the setup and install only the Driver, physx s/w and Nvidia Update (3d and HD audio components aren't required).

*FYI: Use Driver Sweeper to completely remove the current nvidia drivers before following the aforementioned steps. Also, after installation, enable 'Prefer Maximum Performance' in nvidia control panel (prevents gpu throttling).*

Although 304.79 drivers are also out, users have reported some random BSODs. So, I guess 301.42 is your best bet at the moment. Enjoy!


----------



## dan4u (Aug 16, 2012)

guy, guys calm down....no one got cheated, the core clock is 835 Mhz, and it does reach 835 while gaming, if you want to see the clock rate during gaming select "log to file" in gpu-z
@pratyush997 you'll get refund in about 10-12 days after you've applied for refund.....

*i49.tinypic.com/hwbek1.gif





and also guys I tried playing "Saints row the third" using the beta GPU driver, it wouldn't launch or it got stuck.....I then removed the beta driver and reinstalled the stable one, saints row 3 was playable with no problem....so be warned some games do not work properly in the beta driver, I would suggest you rollback the stock driver until stable ones are released...



xOvErClOcKeRx said:


> Seems most of you guys are waiting for stable drivers, there you go: v301.42 Windows 7/Vista 64bit | NVIDIA Mobile OEM - 30x Series GeForce Driver release - LaptopVideo2Go Forums
> 
> As you can see, it does support gt650m, and for me (640m LE) it increased my 3dmark 11 score from 2390 to 2410. Not a considerable increase though. These drivers do support optimus and are WHQL certified unlike the ones at the nvidia site or your laptop manufacturer's website. Just download the driver, extract it, then replace the nvwi.inf file  in the folder named 'Display.Driver' with the modded nvwi.inf file (separate link, right next to driver). Then, start the setup and install only the Driver, physx s/w and Nvidia Update (3d and HD audio components aren't required).
> 
> ...



dude, that driver is mainly for the GT 500M series, it also supports GT 610M, GT 630M and GT 635M, check this link NVIDIA Driver


----------



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Aug 16, 2012)

dan4u said:


> guy, guys calm down....no one got cheated, the core clock is 835 Mhz, and it does reach 835 while gaming, if you want to see the clock rate during gaming select "log to file" in gpu-z
> @pratyush997 you'll get refund in about 10-12 days after you've applied for refund.....
> 
> *i49.tinypic.com/hwbek1.gif
> ...



The modded inf file adds support for 650m and other gpus.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 16, 2012)

see,now what?
GPU core clock : 835MHz


----------



## cremator (Aug 16, 2012)

sandy2kr12 said:


> blooper at the cc today tried to demonstrate my problem by playing nfs shift2 there..but nothing happens it works superfine there..then the rep said it might be the problem of voltage in my power supply plug..then i returned home and checked with other plug and yes it worked fine... thank god there's nothing wrong with lap or the adapter..now im back on track with my gaming..just played batman ac for about hour and half with full setting..got above 50 fps..and temps max 80c...



hey man when you said you played batman ac with full setting do you mean everything maxed out? the _*extreme*_ settings with max detail and direct x 11 mode etc? what conditions did you play? ac room , cooling pad , max cpu at 70% , turbo or power saver?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 16, 2012)

ther problem is that gpu throttles !amazingly!! Check this
2012-08-15 23:12:11 , 835.3 , 900.0 , 70.0 , 0 , 0 , 0 , 0 , 0 , 0.8870 ,
2012-08-15 23:12:12 , 835.3 , 900.0 , 70.0 , 0 , 0 , 0 , 0 , 0 , 0.8870 ,
2012-08-15 23:12:13 , 835.3 , 900.0 , 70.0 , 0 , 0 , 0 , 0 , 0 , 0.8870 ,
2012-08-15 23:12:14 , 835.3 , 900.0 , 70.0 , 0 , 0 , 0 , 0 , 0 , 0.8870 ,
2012-08-15 23:12:15 *, 270.0 , 405.0 ,* 66.0 , 0 , 0 , 0 , 0 , 0 , 0.8870 ,
2012-08-15 23:12:16 ,* 270.0 , 405.0 *, 65.0 , 0 , 0 , 0 , 0 , 0 , 0.8870 ,
2012-08-15 23:12:18 , 835.3 , 900.0 , 65.0 , 0 , 0 , 0 , 0 , 0 , 0.8870 ,
2012-08-15 23:12:18 , 835.3 , 900.0 , 69.0 , 0 , 0 , 0 , 0 , 0 , 0.8870 ,
2012-08-15 23:12:19 , 835.3 , 900.0 , 70.0 , 0 , 0 , 0 , 0 , 0 , 0.8870 ,
2012-08-15 23:12:20 , 835.3 , 900.0 , 70.0 , 0 , 0 , 0 , 0 , 0 , 0.8870 ,
2012-08-15 23:12:21 , 835.3 , 900.0 , 70.0 , 0 , 0 , 0 , 0 , 0 , 0.8870 ,
2012-08-15 23:12:23 , 835.3 , 900.0 , 70.0 , 0 , 0 , 0 , 0 , 0 , 0.8870 ,

What do u think about this faqin thing!


----------



## sandy2kr12 (Aug 16, 2012)

cremator said:


> hey man when you said you played batman ac with full setting do you mean everything maxed out? the _*extreme*_ settings with max detail and direct x 11 mode etc? what conditions did you play? ac room , cooling pad , max cpu at 70% , turbo or power saver?


by full setting i means setting which satisfy me enough i dint go ultra setting yet will try it later n post the result...i play without ac or cooling pad.lap is still on factory setting..and i switch to turbo mode,,.i keept it on my lap and its comfortable without feeling any heat


----------



## saaransh9 (Aug 16, 2012)

i think minimum clocks speeds have been lowered to save power n generate less heat there are always minimum n max clocks the gpu or the cpu will inc. its spped according to the need,its just like n android phone with cyanogenmod,i keep my min. frequency at 400mhz n mx at 1Ghz just to save power because its useless to run the cpu in sleep mode .

keeping gpu lower here will not harm u will just make battery better because when u play a more demanding game the clock speed increases n the requirements r met easily n they go back to base levels when not needed or HD4000 jumps in to do the work


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 16, 2012)

^dear bro Then whay dafaq is both gpu and cpu throttling crazily ???
"Oh GOD!!Y?"


----------



## cremator (Aug 16, 2012)

how to use throttlestop to detect throttling ?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 16, 2012)

^^





> Hi everybody!
> >>Plz Have Attention<<
> I just found that my Processor i.e. Core i7 is throttling  While on AC power FID is so dynamic and while taking Benchs it goes to its max. potential i.e. 31[(FID/Multipliers)(FID*Base clock=Final Frequency{GHz})] and gains temps of 88C and under clocks itself to reduce temps to 70C and the again over clocks to provide Max. performance. In this process FID goes to 31 and then get reduced to 22 and again to 31 and temps to 88C to 70C and again 88C. While normally it is amazingly dynamic always goes to 30 and return back to 11 and continues!!I found this terrible problem while running TS Bench in Throttle Stop and Selected 1024 M w/ 8 threads and donno forget to hit MORE DATA in main tab!Please post your Results ASAP!
> 
> ...




Played GTA iv again ...got 35-40 fps avg. it throttled .....again!! max temps . 96- i7


----------



## saaransh9 (Aug 16, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^dear bro Then whay dafaq is both gpu and cpu throttling crazily ???
> "Oh GOD!!Y?"



there might be other reasons behind it thats the way a gpu or a cpu works.
have u tried playing it on battery?

rest all is your decision if u want it only for gaming then i think your gaming rig is best.

*my suggestion try replacing it with a new piece.*


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 16, 2012)

^ gaming on battery simply blocks fid to 23 that means i7 be be clocked @2.2 GHz ...where else it can go upto 3.3 GHz...
...
BTW just tried Throttle stop VEr.s 5 Stable.. Set FID to 31 and did ts bench ...it didn't throttled!! max temps were.. 101C   

This lapy broke my HP's record ....


----------



## saaransh9 (Aug 16, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^ gaming on battery simply blocks fid to 23 that means i7 be be clocked @2.2 GHz ...where else it can go upto 3.3 GHz...
> ...
> BTW just tried Throttle stop VEr.s 5 Stable.. Set FID to 31 and did ts bench ...it didn't throttled!! max temps were.. 101C
> 
> This lapy broke my HP's record ....



oops thats pretty high i think u should go for a replacement n if u want a refund its ur wish.

i think urs a defective one.

btw is inspiron 14r se or 15r se has a metallic body or a plastic one?


----------



## aaronlivera (Aug 16, 2012)

mine is actually worse than his... !!! not the temps (cos am in an ac room)but  there is throttling ......


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 16, 2012)

saaransh9 said:


> oops thats pretty high i think u should go for a replacement n if u want a refund its ur wish.
> 
> i think urs a defective one.
> 
> btw is inspiron 14r se or 15r se has a metallic body or a plastic one?


dell got plastic body....sammy rox in looks display..but...



aaronlivera said:


> mine is actually worse than his... !!! not the temps (cos am in an ac room)but  there is throttling ......


Ur temps ain't f9 too! BTW Online .. can fix ur Throttling issue


----------



## potheadninja (Aug 16, 2012)

saaransh9 said:


> oops thats pretty high i think u should go for a replacement n if u want a refund its ur wish.
> 
> i think urs a defective one.
> 
> btw is inspiron 14r se or 15r se has a metallic body or a plastic one?



They have anodised aluminium body, it looks plastic but it is actually metallic.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 16, 2012)

^^I thought its damn plastic


----------



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Aug 16, 2012)

potheadninja said:


> They have anodised aluminium body, it looks plastic but it is actually metallic.



I guess, its just the lid that's made of 'anodized aluminium', the rest is plastic...


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 16, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/8MZ0g.png

NO throttling this time but temps .....screwed me!


----------



## arani (Aug 16, 2012)

quick question...y is my display a bit foggy??? plz help


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 16, 2012)

^ increase Contrast ..maybe!


----------



## arani (Aug 16, 2012)

^ how to?


----------



## RON28 (Aug 16, 2012)

sorry guys, played skyrim for one and half an hour and checked GPUZ, it was around 800Mhz... i think when its idle, its around 400Mhz...and GPU temp was near 65.  no problems at all. enjoying my lappy.


----------



## cremator (Aug 16, 2012)

sorry for going off topic.. when i run football manager 12, i get the error message d3xd9_41.dll is missing .. some dll file in dx9 is missing .. how to solve this problem? should i install the dx9 which comes in the game cd? wont it cause some conflict as the laptop comes preloaded with dx11 ?


----------



## avj (Aug 16, 2012)

cremator said:


> sorry for going off topic.. when i run football manager 12, i get the error message d3xd9_41.dll is missing .. some dll file in dx9 is missing .. how to solve this problem? should i install the dx9 which comes in the game cd? wont it cause some conflict as the laptop comes preloaded with dx11 ?


download that dll and paste it in game directory


----------



## ratul (Aug 16, 2012)

avj said:


> download that dll and paste it in game directory



yes, also, anyone getting d3dx***.dll missing messages, just install *this*, it's directx redistributable package, which after installing, you won't ever get any of these messages..
It should be a must install for every gamer..


----------



## RON28 (Aug 17, 2012)

^^^how to install it? its asking for file location for extraction.


----------



## cremator (Aug 17, 2012)

dude just extract it anywhere.. then go to that location and run the setup.exe )


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 17, 2012)

cremator said:


> sorry for going off topic.. when i run football manager 12, i get the error message d3xd9_41.dll is missing .. some dll file in dx9 is missing .. how to solve this problem? should i install the dx9 which comes in the game cd? wont it cause some conflict as the laptop comes preloaded with dx11 ?



No, it won't conflict, go ahead with reinstall.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 17, 2012)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-n...50p5c-s02in-should-i-buy-not.html#post1731230

Guys check it


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 17, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-n...50p5c-s02in-should-i-buy-not.html#post1731230
> 
> Guys check it



yup did it swapnil howz ur xbox controller working?? is it work with every game?


----------



## dan4u (Aug 17, 2012)

Lenovo Y580 is available in ebay, its being shipped from the US for 78k link


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 17, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Lenovo Y580 is available in ebay, its being shipped from the US for 78k link



wohoo!! 20k more no way!!!!! glad i purchased the sammy!>>!!>>!
delivery time 14 day for metro city and 16 for others and 20 for else!! octroi not included in price way to high!


----------



## RON28 (Aug 17, 2012)

cremator said:


> dude just extract it anywhere.. then go to that location and run the setup.exe )



thanks installed it


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 17, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/QYw8y.png


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 17, 2012)

@ujjwal: hi, yeah it's working in all games but no vibration in NFSMW. Rest all games are fine. 
And how is battery backup now, I am worried mine giving only 2hr30min.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 17, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @ujjwal: hi, yeah it's working in all games but no vibration in NFSMW. Rest all games are fine.
> And how is battery backup now, I am worried mine giving only 2hr30min.



yup i m getting 3+ hours on 80% battery with 40% brightness! great i will order it asap!!


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 17, 2012)

HI guyzz I faced no throttling in GTA IV played @ 900p and all med. settings ..got 35+ fps ....But temps ...i posted up in my last post!!! Used Throttle stop and fixed fid to 29..no throttling really!....

Well due to temps.. I think refund would be better than Replacement!!! Is it??


----------



## avj (Aug 17, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> HI guyzz I faced no throttling in GTA IV played @ 900p and all med. settings ..got 35+ fps ....But temps ...i posted up in my last post!!! Used Throttle stop and fixed fid to 29..no throttling really!....
> 
> Well due to temps.. I think refund would be better than Replacement!!! Is it??



better get refund and buy a desktop if u dont want mobility


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 17, 2012)

avj said:


> better get refund and buy a desktop if u dont want mobility


I actually want mobility but not in such a way that I can't even play a game occasionally .....
So is my rig seems faqin cool!


----------



## avj (Aug 17, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> I actually want mobility but not in such a way that I can't even play a game occasionally .....
> So is my rig seems faqin cool!


laptop makes sense only if u want take it out of ur house....if not u cud sacrifice little mobility it offers and better get ur rig...in the end its all ur personal preference that matters
i got this one bcoz i stay in my coll hostel occasionally and some assignments had to be uploaded to a site which is accessible only within my coll campus


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 17, 2012)

OKay so...I'm on rig!


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 17, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> OKay so...I'm on rig!



 yeah bro  got my dvd of gta 4 from flipkart installing it  excited!!


----------



## RON28 (Aug 17, 2012)

pratyush you should replace it, i think you got defective model...i played skyrim for 2 hours continously and here are the temps  i don't have AC and cooling pads. 

*i47.tinypic.com/2ns2st3.png


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 17, 2012)

yeah after observing temps..I too think so!!


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 17, 2012)

RON28 said:


> pratyush you should replace it, i think you got defective model...i played skyrim for 2 hours continously and here are the temps  i don't have AC and cooling pads.
> 
> *i47.tinypic.com/2ns2st3.png



yeah bro i m also getting like these same temps so far cpu never crossed 75 or may be pratyush bro you blocked the vent everytime you use lappy? just got a replacement!! i played 5 games temps were good  and gameplay too!! now finally a hard test for this lappy gta 4 yeah!!


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 17, 2012)

Nope Ujjwal!! I didn't!!!!Used 2 BOOKs method!!


----------



## Digital Fragger (Aug 17, 2012)

how is that everyone getting temps below 80 all of a sudden? did samsung release any bios update?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 17, 2012)

^plzz.. See my lappy's temp....


----------



## RON28 (Aug 17, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> yeah bro i m also getting like these same temps so far cpu never crossed 75 or may be pratyush bro you blocked the vent everytime you use lappy? just got a replacement!! i played 5 games temps were good  and gameplay too!! now finally a hard test for this lappy gta 4 yeah!!


you should have ordered crysis instead of GTA IV...crysis cost 280/- only.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 17, 2012)

^crysis 2???

So guyzz Finally I ended up with a defective crap....all owners Ujjwal,Ron28,Swapnil, etc. there are many... 
will the following be sufficient to get a replacement or refund??


Spoiler



2012-08-15 23:12:11 ,              835.3   ,                900.0   ,               70.0   ,          0   ,                        0   ,                   0   ,                           0   ,                         0   , 0.8870   ,
2012-08-15 23:12:12 ,              835.3   ,                900.0   ,               70.0   ,          0   ,                        0   ,                   0   ,                           0   ,                         0   , 0.8870   ,
2012-08-15 23:12:13 ,              835.3   ,                900.0   ,               70.0   ,          0   ,                        0   ,                   0   ,                           0   ,                         0   , 0.8870   ,
2012-08-15 23:12:14 ,              835.3   ,                900.0   ,               70.0   ,          0   ,                        0   ,                   0   ,                           0   ,                         0   , 0.8870   ,
*2012-08-15 23:12:15 ,              270.0   ,                405.0   ,               66.0   ,          0   ,                        0   ,                   0   ,                           0   ,                         0   , 0.8870   ,
2012-08-15 23:12:16 ,              270.0   ,                405.0   ,               65.0   ,          0   ,                        0   ,                   0   ,                           0   ,                         0   , 0.8870   ,
2012-08-15 23:12:18 ,              835.3   ,                900.0   ,               65.0   ,          0   ,                        0   ,                   0   ,                           0   ,                         0   , 0.8870   ,*
2012-08-15 23:12:18 ,              835.3   ,                900.0   ,               69.0   ,          0   ,                        0   ,                   0   ,                           0   ,                         0   , 0.8870   ,
2012-08-15 23:12:19 ,              835.3   ,                900.0   ,               70.0   ,          0   ,                        0   ,                   0   ,                           0   ,                         0   , 0.8870   ,
2012-08-15 23:12:20 ,              835.3   ,                900.0   ,               70.0   ,          0   ,                        0   ,                   0   ,                           0   ,                         0   , 0.8870   ,
2012-08-15 23:12:21 ,              835.3   ,                900.0   ,               70.0   ,          0   ,                        0   ,                   0   ,                           0   ,                         0   , 0.8870   ,
________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*i.imgur.com/QYw8y.png



________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*i.imgur.com/KZ37z.png


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 17, 2012)

just ordered Cooler Master Notepal ErgoStand Cooling Pad | Cooling Pad | Flipkart.com from flipkart but i go to colge in morning and want delivery to be made after 5pm what to do.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 17, 2012)

*I'm screwed!!*

So guyzz Finally I ended up with a defective crap....all owners Ujjwal,Ron28,Swapnil, etc. there are many... 
will the following be sufficient to get a replacement or refund?? I'm feeling really bad....I have suggested many to get this lappy but.. at last  I got screwed!!!! I'm pissed now!!!told DAD abt the issue ......he was kinda angry n was in the mood to never ever buy me a lappy n told me that its ust cuz u play games on it!!  I'm really upset now!!


Spoiler



2012-08-15 23:12:11 ,              835.3   ,                900.0   ,               70.0   ,          0   ,                        0   ,                   0   ,                           0   ,                         0   , 0.8870   ,
2012-08-15 23:12:12 ,              835.3   ,                900.0   ,               70.0   ,          0   ,                        0   ,                   0   ,                           0   ,                         0   , 0.8870   ,
2012-08-15 23:12:13 ,              835.3   ,                900.0   ,               70.0   ,          0   ,                        0   ,                   0   ,                           0   ,                         0   , 0.8870   ,
2012-08-15 23:12:14 ,              835.3   ,                900.0   ,               70.0   ,          0   ,                        0   ,                   0   ,                           0   ,                         0   , 0.8870   ,
2012-08-15 23:12:15 ,              *270.0** 405.0*   ,               66.0   ,          0   ,                        0   ,                   0   ,                           0   ,                         0   , 0.8870   ,
2012-08-15 23:12:16 ,              270.0   ,                405.0   ,               65.0   ,          0   ,                        0   ,                   0   ,                           0   ,                         0   , 0.8870   ,
2012-08-15 23:12:18 ,              835.3   ,                900.0   ,               65.0   ,          0   ,                        0   ,                   0   ,                           0   ,                         0   , 0.8870   ,
2012-08-15 23:12:18 ,              835.3   ,                900.0   ,               69.0   ,          0   ,                        0   ,                   0   ,                           0   ,                         0   , 0.8870   ,
2012-08-15 23:12:19 ,              835.3   ,                900.0   ,               70.0   ,          0   ,                        0   ,                   0   ,                           0   ,                         0   , 0.8870   ,
2012-08-15 23:12:20 ,              835.3   ,                900.0   ,               70.0   ,          0   ,                        0   ,                   0   ,                           0   ,                         0   , 0.8870   ,
2012-08-15 23:12:21 ,              835.3   ,                900.0   ,               70.0   ,          0   ,                        0   ,                   0   ,                           0   ,                         0   , 0.8870   ,
________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*i.imgur.com/QYw8y.png

________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*i.imgur.com/KZ37z.png


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 17, 2012)

RON28 said:


> you should have ordered crysis instead of GTA IV...crysis cost 280/- only.



bro its out of stock at that time and i guess its crysis 1 not 2 ?


----------



## dan4u (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: I'm screwed!!*



pratyush997 said:


> So guyzz Finally I ended up with a defective crap....all owners Ujjwal,Ron28,Swapnil, etc. there are many...
> will the following be sufficient to get a replacement or refund?? I'm feeling really bad....I have suggested many to get this lappy but.. at last  I got screwed!!!! I'm pissed now!!!told DAD abt the issue ......he was kinda angry n was in the mood to never ever buy me a lappy n told me that its ust cuz u play games on it!!  I'm really upset now!!
> 
> 
> ...


Just tell the cc that it overheats, they'll say they'll replace the motherboard, tell them you want a replacement or refund....the throttling is more of a driver or bios issue,future updates will fix it, did you play with cpu max 100%/ high performance when you got 101c??


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 17, 2012)

Nope I played it by fixing fid to 24 or 29 in throttle stop!!!n it got upto 101C then i tried playing in power saver mode ...still max temps were 101C ...so ..when the bios update will be out, I will be w/ my half burnt lappy dude! am thinking to get refund man!!! Ujjwal played GTA iv got max temps.93C n 10 fps on maxed out settings!!...n I was like



Spoiler



e*i0.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/005/545/OpoQQ.jpg*i0.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/003/617/okayguy.jpg


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 17, 2012)

@pratyush: go for rig. Much better as you want to play GTA4 and BF3 kinda games. And as you have budget of 66k go for 7870 dont go for 7850. Or create a thread and get much better rig. I was going to buy desktop for 60k but because of college i had to buy laptop. And now with gaming controller and laptop cooling pad its almost 55k. And i not so happy with all that expenditure. The only thing i have liked about this laptop yet is the 'looks'. As i am also facing throttling,no mood to game much. Damn i play only fifa and nfs that throtting. Dammit


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 17, 2012)

^U can stop throttling but temps will...be faqed..then


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 17, 2012)

Thats correct, temps are real high and with age this will give more problem. What is the time limit of refund?

And dont be upset like this dude. Your avatar looks really sad. Change it bro


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 17, 2012)

^^ What do u mean.refund has limit too.. i'm shocked.. that means I won't get my complete 58k???


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 17, 2012)

I dont know bro. I asked you


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 17, 2012)

^^There must not anything like that!!!! really or else I will even loose the plan to get rig...


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 17, 2012)

You better ask cc tomorrow itself. 
@ujjwal: so bro, in gta4 did it throttle? And whats the temp around in your room? I think you live in cool place i don't know much.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 18, 2012)

^as ujjwal said...max temps 94(checked again)...He lives in Gwalior BTW!


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 18, 2012)

Gwalior temps are not so cool. Avg is 30c. Just now googled.   Well the problem could be because of drivers or BIOS as he is getting high temp only in gta4. I too was able to play GRID demo without a hint of throttling.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 18, 2012)

But..as I live few Hundreds KMs Away from Jaipur..Here temps are 39C ....faqin hot !!!Soryy for gettin


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 18, 2012)

This laptop is surely not for you. The temp of surroundings plays imp role in lifetime of laptop. So..go for desktop. Why you wanted mobility? 
And how about har and dan4u and other owners, they don't seem much worried like us. How are their laptops performing?


----------



## RON28 (Aug 18, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> bro its out of stock at that time and i guess its crysis 1 not 2 ?



im talking about crysis 1 only, truly graphics are amazing  pratyush yeah you got defective piece.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi RON28, how is your laptop doing?


----------



## RON28 (Aug 18, 2012)

great just now played skyrim for 4 hours...because of hearing problems about sammy, i switch on FRAPS everytime i play the game, just to know whether throttling occurs or not.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 18, 2012)

So...i suppose you are not facing any throttling. What about temps?
What about others? There were around 20 owners where they all went? 
 I think i too got defective piece.


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 18, 2012)

well i just ordered a cooling pad . gonna see it after 1 week...


----------



## RON28 (Aug 18, 2012)

even i check temps every hour, cpuz is always running behind, though i checked only two games till now, crysis 2 at advanced settings(means below ultra=high settings), and skyrim also at high settings...max temp reaches upto 84C after playing for 4 hours. no throttling issues. after two days, im gonna play hot pursuit 2010 and crysis, lets see, how those games perform.


----------



## Gtb93 (Aug 18, 2012)

All we need now is the owners of the laptop to clarify these doubts, I mean just let us know, whether or not they face the problems, so we can know if the people with problems, have recieved a defective piece or w/e. I had a PM with har, who also owns the laptop, he said he had an update or something, and now everything is just fine.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 18, 2012)

@RON28: Yeah try HP 2010. When i played i faced throttling in every 10mins for like 5secs. And my max temp was i guess 87c.
And where is har, come on, if he is going well with the update then can he share with us,i mean the link?


----------



## Gtb93 (Aug 18, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @RON28: Yeah try HP 2010. When i played i faced throttling in every 10mins for like 5secs. And my max temp was i guess 87c.
> And where is har, come on, if he is going well with the update then can he share with us,i mean the link?


If I'm correct, he doesn't recall what update exactly..but it's no out-of-the-box update..just the conventional ones that everyone gets. So that makes it two people, RON and har with no issues, and two people, with issues. right?


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah, and count ujjwal too in 'without issue' list.  
@RON28, @demolisher48, and other owners: did you guys updated? 
I didnt update yet,using GPRS so cant download anything.


----------



## nikhildewan (Aug 18, 2012)

Conan said:


> Hi all
> 
> The cherry on the cake was, when a dealer from Nehru Place quoted 56.5k for the i7 model.  I will be going to get the laptop on 20th Aug.



can you please provide the contact no of the dealer in nehru place... and what all things u r getting along with it....??

i inquired the price to be 58.4k with bag, mouse, cleaning kit and 8gb pen drive...


----------



## avj (Aug 18, 2012)

RON28 said:


> even i check temps every hour, cpuz is always running behind, though i checked only two games till now, crysis 2 at advanced settings(means below ultra=high settings), and skyrim also at high settings...max temp reaches upto 84C after playing for 4 hours. no throttling issues. after two days, im gonna play hot pursuit 2010 and crysis, lets see, how those games perform.


did u change any settings??...urs is relatively much cooler


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 18, 2012)

well i am also using gprs so its hard to check for updates can anybody give me links so i would try it


----------



## RON28 (Aug 18, 2012)

avj said:


> did u change any settings??...urs is relatively much cooler



yes, i set CPU to maximum 70% as i don't do any CPU intensive work and minimum at 50%. no i didn't updated anything yet, because im happy with temps and no issues. there is BIOS update which i didn't do.


----------



## Suhail Malik (Aug 18, 2012)

Just got its i5 version and OMG it has 2 spots of dead pixels on the screen. I don't wanna take it to service center because I have heard that they replace the factory screen with a screen that is far low quality than that of the original one (though I have never myself dropped any sort of stuff on Samsung SC here in Srinagar).
OMG I'm ruined


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 18, 2012)

hey guys...sorry i played gta 4 last nite for 2 hours..!! max temp were 94 on first try and then after second attemt its 94 too and on third time the max temp was 86 and gpu is 76 and also..guys temp. in my city is 28-32 and also.. when i m playing gta 4 i putted the laptop on my lap. nearly blocked the vent the game play was butter smooth no throttling and nthg!! just i got 30fps only in high settings i though i could play it in very high settings on fps but on very high settings it gives 10-13 fps only  but i m much happy with  overall performance....  here is a list if anybody cares

bully 2 hours = max temp.75 
burnout paradise = max temp. 70 or less i think
virtual tennis 4 = max temp.  65 
bus driver = max temp.  60
roller coaster tycoon 3 = max temp.  63
gta 4 = max temp.  94
and on normal surfing , music, movies , online games  temps were - 50 or 52 not more then thin and idle temp is 48 and idle gpu temp is 40 
 this machine is not build for gta 4 i guess just my opinion everything works amazing! anyways gta 4 on high settings @ 900p it was too fun!! i will play for sure!!
i m happy with my purchase!! i normally use my laptop on bed and my lap! hardly used it on table! and yeah! when playing gta4 temp were 94 but i cannot feel even a little heat on my touchpad and keys all remains cool!! just vent got very hot my old laptop touchpad is like burning when cross 80 temps!!

and yeah i have everything on maxed out! 1600x900


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 18, 2012)

@sohail Malik: get a replacement dude, you paid 50k and you are ok dead pixel?! get replacement is my suggestion.
@ujjwal: well you are getting nice temps, no worry for you. Enjoy bro. My touchpad become hot after a 1hr gaming. Max temp i have seen is 87.
*Anybody know here voltage tweaking?* I have been suggested by *Sam* that try changing voltage and see if it still throttle.


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 18, 2012)

Suhail Malik said:


> Just got its i5 version and OMG it has 2 spots of dead pixels on the screen. I don't wanna take it to service center because I have heard that they replace the factory screen with a screen that is far low quality than that of the original one (though I have never myself dropped any sort of stuff on Samsung SC here in Srinagar).
> OMG I'm ruined



comeon man thats just 2 pixels


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 18, 2012)

^^donno tweak volts.. dude!! Use Throttle stop 5.00 it will do rest!!


----------



## avj (Aug 18, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> hey guys...sorry i played gta 4 last nite for 2 hours..!! max temp were 94 on first try and then after second attemt its 94 too and on third time the max temp was 86 and gpu is 76 and also..guys temp. in my city is 28-32 and also.. when i m playing gta 4 i putted the laptop on my lap. nearly blocked the vent the game play was butter smooth no throttling and nthg!! just i got 30fps only in high settings i though i could play it in very high settings on fps but on very high settings it gives 10-13 fps only  but i m much happy with  overall performance....  here is a list if anybody cares
> 
> bully 2 hours = max temp.75
> burnout paradise = max temp. 70 or less i think
> ...


i easily get 45+ fps in gta 4 with very high settings!! but my temps reach 92C.....may b ur gpu isnt working to its full potential


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 18, 2012)

yeah. i know throttle stop will work. but to get to the root of problem someone with proper knowledge of voltage tweaking should try and see the result. Don't ask how it will help to know about the actual problem.

and throttle 5.0 is beta. is it safe to use?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 18, 2012)

^^Throttle stop 5 stable is out!! now...BTW Bios update should fix it


----------



## RON28 (Aug 18, 2012)

Suhail Malik said:


> Just got its i5 version and OMG it has 2 spots of dead pixels on the screen. I don't wanna take it to service center because I have heard that they replace the factory screen with a screen that is far low quality than that of the original one (though I have never myself dropped any sort of stuff on Samsung SC here in Srinagar).
> OMG I'm ruined


just replace the model, come on don't be scared, you didn't stole anything, you paid 50k hard earned money, even if it has one dead pixel, replace it, because its not your fault.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 18, 2012)

if want to download throttle stop 5->Download


----------



## sakii (Aug 18, 2012)

*Ohh man....loads of post nd loads of new owners too  *



demolisher48 said:


> comeon man thats just 2 pixels



Dude.......... will u b satisfied if u had such machine. ? 

BTW hw to detect 2 dead pixels......... should I take magnifying glasses...!!!


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 18, 2012)

@sakii how is your laptop doing?


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 18, 2012)

i have 1 stuck pixel and i aint complaining

i have 1 stuck pixel and i aint complaining


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 18, 2012)

^^Get replacement ASAP...thats all U can DO!!


----------



## Suhail Malik (Aug 18, 2012)

sakii said:


> *Ohh man....loads of post nd loads of new owners too  *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



magnifying glass lol....
btw refer to context i said 2 spots of dead pixels nd not just 2 pixels. There are many pixels in these two spots which cause a lot of unsatisfaction...

Ive contacted Samsung people nd they said they are gonna check my laptop for any issue. So after Eid i am gonna take the machine fr checkup


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 18, 2012)

avj said:


> i easily get 45+ fps in gta 4 with very high settings!! but my temps reach 92C.....may b ur gpu isnt working to its full potential



bro. yeah some others getting 40fps too! in very high settings but why the hell i m getting just 22-30 fps in high settings and when  i try to play on very high settings fps drops to 10-12 gameplay is too much laggy  yeah bro my temps also reached 94 in only gta 4 i m satisfied with everything else!!  guys please give me ideas how to get increase the gpu potential to max? i just wish to play that bloody game on max settings! we both have same machine and i m getting  -20fps in just high settings from other owners?  i guess i have to change some settings and all!! i have not installed any drivers yet guys?? help!!


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 18, 2012)

Did you set High Performance Power Mode?
Pratyush check PM


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 18, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> Did you set High Performance Power Mode?
> Pratyush check PM



yeah i did


----------



## avj (Aug 18, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> yeah i did


dude check whether gpu is working correctly while playing games using gpu-z


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 18, 2012)

ok then go in nVidia Control Panel and set explicitly GTAIV to use GT650M. If this didnt work then i do not know.


----------



## dan4u (Aug 18, 2012)

A lot of the problems is not because of the graphic card alone, GTA iv is a very crappy port, see if you've installed the latest patch, maybe disable dx11. In batman arkham city if you enable dx11, you'll get very crappy fps, even if you have a monster of a gaming rig, that's cause batman works better on Physx and not dx11. I'd mentioned earlier that I couldn't launch "saints row the third" with the beta gpu driver, and I had to rollback to the stock gpu driver, so each game has its own preferable settings, tweak around a bit, see what works....and also trying to play at 900p in high settings can be asking for too much (in certain demanding games, not all), remember most laptops still come with 720p, I'd recommend reducing the settings and play at 900p, or play in high settings at 720p. but 900p, reduced settings look better than 720p high settings.....


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 18, 2012)

dan4u said:


> A lot of the problems is not because of the graphic card alone, GTA iv is a very crappy port, see if you've installed the latest patch, maybe disable dx11. In batman arkham city if you enable dx11, you'll get very crappy fps, even if you have a monster of a gaming rig, that's cause batman works better on Physx and not dx11. I'd mentioned earlier that I couldn't launch "saints row the third" with the beta gpu driver, and I had to rollback to the stock gpu driver, so each game has its own preferable settings, tweak around a bit, see what works....and also trying to play at 900p in high settings can be asking for too much (in certain demanding games, not all), remember most laptops still come with 720p, I'd recommend reducing the settings and play at 900p, or play in high settings at 720p. but 900p, reduced settings look better than 720p high settings.....


you know bro.. i even reduced the display to even 720p no fps change you know? im shocked it dont create any diff whether ur playing on 900p or 720p or even lower :/ when game starts i got 45 fps then suddenly after 2-3 mins fps drop to 25 and then from tat time i got only 20-30 fps! pratyush is rite it automatically underclocks the cpu and gpu which cause fps drops the game was still smooth after 22 fps so it underclocks and thus causing throttling this game is very poor port this is the only game is creating problem and you know this is the only game which i love to play when i purchased the lappy ugh


----------



## dan4u (Aug 18, 2012)

^^ yea I know, it sucks....try out saints row the third, it can't beat gta, but its still fun to play...

and to those who think this laptop has a heating problem, please understand that its common with all ivy bridge laptops, even alienware M14x heats upto 94c under heavy load.....very demanding games like gta iv, bf3,will increase the temps....but games like batman, fifa, nfs won't cause such high temps....


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't expect this lappy can run GTA V @ 900p and Mid-High Settings.....and run cool....I'm getting 45+ fps in GTA IV now..after using TS to fix FID @ 26 and gameplay is butter smooth...Max FPS-60 Min-30.. But Temps....No one can beat it!!!!LOL..
DAFAQ 101C ....seems like its snowfall here!!..Lappy is like ghost rider..dafaq Burning like sun......Its fun to play GTA IV on burning Machine!!!

IB Sux..SB were better...@ OC'ing and Normal Usage too.. Seems like Future lappies will have Water Cooling Systems!



dan4u said:


> ^^ yea I know, it sucks....try out saints row the third, it can't beat gta, but its still fun to play...
> 
> and to those who think this laptop has a heating problem, please understand that its common with all ivy bridge laptops, even alienware M14x heats upto 94c under heavy load.....very demanding games like gta iv, bf3,will increase the temps....but games like batman, fifa, nfs won't cause such high temps....


WTF?? Alien ware Got GT 650M .I thought it was a GTX 660m ....Dell Seriously!!


----------



## dan4u (Aug 18, 2012)

^^ yea IB sucks, I'm guessing future bios updates and driver updates will reduce the temps, and even though the 650m is gddr5 in m14x, its not worth the 95k price tag, yea GTX 660 should have been provided by dell....n I wonder why samsung doesn't release its series 7 gamer laptops in India....hey did you apply for refund??


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 18, 2012)

^ I'll when I visit Service center! on 24th!...Can it be aplied online??


----------



## dan4u (Aug 18, 2012)

^^ I don't think so, you have to give them the laptop, bag, recovery disc, and original bill...call your local service center if you want, they'll make you fill out a form and you'll get a DD in 10-12 days....


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 18, 2012)

this laptop cant handle gta 4 on max settings thats it!!! boohoooo!


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 18, 2012)

^LOL So it can't handle GTA v in med -high @900p ...


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 19, 2012)

When I play nfshp2010 even then temp reach 85c. It may rise more in FIFA13. And I use cooling pad.And one guy having Dell with same config except DDR5 but he isn't facing any such issues.I think next gen of NP550 will be better



Got this from anandtech. I know this is different laptop with different resolution but if you guys just give it a shot with your own changes result might be good. But remember this chart is for GDDR5.


----------



## RON28 (Aug 19, 2012)

ok so i played the most badass game of all time...CRYSIS...didn't believe its a 5 year old game and this beast didn't disappointed me again, but i played only in high settings NOT in ultra at 1600x900 resolution...played for 15 mins and didn't witnessed any throttling issues. temps were around 75C. 



Spoiler



*i45.tinypic.com/54esn8.jpg
*i47.tinypic.com/6ohrww.jpg
*i50.tinypic.com/23llcw9.jpg
*i47.tinypic.com/2jb2wcp.jpg
*i46.tinypic.com/2h6991l.jpg
*i49.tinypic.com/34fe32a.jpg


FPS were around 25-45.

*click on spoiler to view the screenshots taken.*


----------



## dan4u (Aug 19, 2012)

Played GTA IV for nearly 2hrs 30mins, No throttling at all, fps 23-32 during day, 30-45 during night.........cpu max 90c, gpu 86c


----------



## sam142000 (Aug 19, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Played GTA IV for nearly 2hrs 30mins, No throttling at all, fps 23-32 during day, 30-45 during night.........cpu max 90c, gpu 86c



Wtf?? What has day & night got to do with the fps of the game??


----------



## avj (Aug 19, 2012)

set max cpu performance to 90% u can easily get 45+ fps


----------



## dan4u (Aug 19, 2012)

sam142000 said:


> Wtf?? What has day & night got to do with the fps of the game??



A lot !! during day time there needs to be more light, details have to be more precise, at night there's less light needed. in short, the darker the image/scene the easier it is to render...


----------



## RON28 (Aug 19, 2012)

dan4u said:


> A lot !! during day time there needs to be more light, details have to be more precise, at night there's less light needed. in short, the darker the image/scene the easier it is to render...



 and HDR in day cut off few fps compare to playing in night.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 19, 2012)

sam142000 said:


> Wtf?? What has day & night got to do with the fps of the game??


Even near beach gives 50+



dan4u said:


> Played GTA IV for nearly 2hrs 30mins, No throttling at all, fps 23-32 during day, 30-45 during night.........cpu max 90c, gpu 86c


Whats ur Live iD dude?


----------



## surajr2567 (Aug 19, 2012)

I am going to buy a laptop in these two.Please help me in deciding:
1.Dell New Inspiron 15R SE 3rd Gen Ci7/ 4GB/ 1TB/ 2GB Graphics/ Win 7 HP Laptop
2.Samsung NP550P5C-S01IN which has i5 & 6GB Ram.
I will be mostly using it for browsing,watching movies and for playing games like BF3,Fifa and also sometimes GTA 4 
I am getting one of these from Flipkart by choosing sbh Atm cum Debit card as Payment option.This will be my 1st online purchase.Is it safe?
waiting for your reply.Thank you


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 19, 2012)

sam142000 said:


> Wtf?? What has day & night got to do with the fps of the game??



yeah i m confsued with it too? does this effect fps lol i and dan you played on high settings or very high?? i m also getting same fps on high settings and yeah no throttling max temp was 87 when i played last time

oh cool thats why i m thinking in nite it gives me more fps and in day less lol good !  downloading ichenchancer just installed some car mods it was fun! no throttling and gameplay was butter smooth even in day


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 19, 2012)

surajr2567 said:


> I am going to buy a laptop in these two.Please help me in deciding:
> 1.Dell New Inspiron 15R SE 3rd Gen Ci7/ 4GB/ 1TB/ 2GB Graphics/ Win 7 HP Laptop
> 2.Samsung NP550P5C-S01IN which has i5 & 6GB Ram.
> I will be mostly using it for browsing,watching movies and for playing games like BF3,Fifa and also sometimes GTA 4
> ...


Well I donno Recommend u to get sammy!!..

Get this only if u r lucky unlike me!

if u want to play gta iv @ high settings.....then forget this


----------



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Aug 19, 2012)

Just wanted to know if it's safe to game on battery (high performance mode)? Also, if I keep the notebook connected to ac even when the battery's 100% charged, does it reduce the battery life / result in degradation of battery?


----------



## RON28 (Aug 19, 2012)

xOvErClOcKeRx said:


> Just wanted to know if it's safe to game on battery (high performance mode)? Also, if I keep the notebook connected to ac even when the battery's 100% charged, does it reduce the battery life / result in degradation of battery?



yes that results in degradation of battery life while playing on high performance mode at 100% charging, change your settings, charge your battery upto 80% for better future use.


----------



## sandy2kr12 (Aug 19, 2012)

surajr2567 said:


> I am going to buy a laptop in these two.Please help me in deciding:
> 1.Dell New Inspiron 15R SE 3rd Gen Ci7/ 4GB/ 1TB/ 2GB Graphics/ Win 7 HP Laptop
> 2.Samsung NP550P5C-S01IN which has i5 & 6GB Ram.
> I will be mostly using it for browsing,watching movies and for playing games like BF3,Fifa and also sometimes GTA 4
> ...



samsung anyday bro...i myself a proud owner of the sammy i5..i tried to purchase from flipkart using debit card but failed coz we need to apply for silver card or smething to purchase more than 50000..thn i got it through local electronics for 3000 more


----------



## surajr2567 (Aug 19, 2012)

Hmmm...mixed response as expected 
I will wait for another 15 days.
I have contacted to sbi customer care.They told me that i can purchase online anything not more that 2Lakh per transaction unless i have that much amount in my account.I have sb shopping card.
Used for the 1st time yesterday to Recharge and was successfull


----------



## rider (Aug 19, 2012)

surajr2567 said:


> I am going to buy a laptop in these two.Please help me in deciding:
> 1.Dell New Inspiron 15R SE 3rd Gen Ci7/ 4GB/ 1TB/ 2GB Graphics/ Win 7 HP Laptop
> 2.Samsung NP550P5C-S01IN which has i5 & 6GB Ram.
> I will be mostly using it for browsing,watching movies and for playing games like BF3,Fifa and also sometimes GTA 4
> ...



For gaming get the samsung one, it has much much better graphics. And for better service and damage cover warranty prefer dell inspiron 15SE.
I would recommend you to not purchase anything without cash on delivery from flipkart. I bought my laptop from them but they cheated me by not delivering, after lots of calls and emails they refunded by money that I paid for my laptop. Not only only me but many people suffered that kind of pathetic behavior by flipkart I know 5-6 users in this forum. Simply, keep away from flipkart and get your expensive laptop from local market by bargaining.

My recommendation is to get samsung laptop as you play latest high end games. In local market you will get this for 48-50k with 2 Years Samsung Warranty.


----------



## surajr2567 (Aug 19, 2012)

No local electronic shop available here 
Now only way is to buy online.
For me dell will be ok only if it can play gta 4 like games smoothly.I have heard that dell model is providing very less temperature compare to sammy's.
More important thing which is making me difficult to decide are:
1.Samsung-i5-Better Display-Brilliant sound-Rs.50800
2.Dell-i7-Rs.54500
Now please clarify me.Is i5 is more than sufficient to play latest or upcoming games?
If yes then Sammy ki Jay


----------



## ratul (Aug 19, 2012)

@all_playing_gtaiv, is anyone of you using icenhancer 2.1, coz i am, and getting opposite results, i have lower fps in night than in day..


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 19, 2012)

^well I can't find one So can u plzz Gimme the Links


----------



## RON28 (Aug 19, 2012)

^^^ICENHANCER 2.1


----------



## ratul (Aug 19, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^well I can't find one So can u plzz Gimme the Links



you can download from the creator's site..
*IceLaGlace*

or here's the direct link (he has uploaded to mediafire):
*IceLaGlace's Icenhancer 2.1*.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 19, 2012)

^^ @ Ratul and RON 28:-ITs Only 16 MB dude..


----------



## ratul (Aug 19, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^ @ Ratul and RON 28:-ITs Only 16 MB dude..



yes, that's the final mod, but use it @ your own risk, your lappies have already high temps, i am playing in medium settings and still getting 20-30fps (sometimes below 20), @80c, and when i tried in high, temps rose to 86c of i7..
And on this *Youtube video*, somebody has commented that many nvidia cards have overheated and destroyed due to icenhancer, so would recommend to not to play in more than medium settings..
*i.imgur.com/1VzvY.jpg


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 19, 2012)

^^Never expected ....GTA IV can be that bad port and icenhancer killing GPUs lol......I'm stayin away !!!


----------



## rider (Aug 19, 2012)

Keep away from these stupid patches like icenhancer. It's written before using that it can burn your GPU, do it at your won risk. I read many desktops which crashed by this. In laptops don't even think to use these stuff.


----------



## ratul (Aug 19, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^Never expected ....GTA IV can be that bad port and icenhancer killing GPUs lol......I'm stayin away !!!



yes, i now just hope, that GTA V should not be a port, if it'll be optimized for pc, then we would be able to run it in high settings, but if it's again gonna be a bad port, i am not seeing higher than low-med settings..


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 19, 2012)

i downloaded a 326 mb icenhancer just 2 hour ago...but its not working  how is this possible only 16 mb?


----------



## ratul (Aug 19, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> i downloaded a 326 mb icenhancer just 2 hour ago...but its not working  how is this possible only 16 mb?



even i downloaded that earlier, that was 2.0, here now in 2.1 as i see, he has'nt added much files, but only edited some shader files to get desired result, so less size and same or more performance.. ..


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 19, 2012)

ok great i just downloaded it too 2.0 wont work for me i donno why just trying this!! now


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 19, 2012)

xOvErClOcKeRx said:


> Just wanted to know if it's safe to game on battery (high performance mode)? Also, if I keep the notebook connected to ac even when the battery's 100% charged, does it reduce the battery life / result in degradation of battery?



Is there any other way to game you cannot game on battery for sure


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 19, 2012)

@ratul icenhancer dont work with  1.7 patch? it works only with 1.4 or loweRr??


----------



## RON28 (Aug 19, 2012)

i don't have GTA IV, and better stay away from mods, esp. we laptop users, only mod I use in laptop is of NFS MW. 

*i46.tinypic.com/2ynjcr6.jpg

nice na


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 19, 2012)

yeah looks good


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 19, 2012)

though its ain't better than super mario forever!!


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 19, 2012)

@ujjwal: how are you gaming? I mean on battery? Or on mains even after 100% charge?


----------



## ratul (Aug 19, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> @ratul icenhancer dont work with  1.7 patch? it works only with 1.4 or loweRr??



it works with 1.7 patch, here are my screenshots for the game with it (see spoiler):
Version 1.7:
*i.imgur.com/T59vs.jpg


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/CPOv5.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Vf7KM.jpg
*i.imgur.com/U3iP2.jpg
*i.imgur.com/akAfV.jpg
*i.imgur.com/hmNBD.jpg


..


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 19, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @ujjwal: how are you gaming? I mean on battery? Or on mains even after 100% charge?



80% battery and i m playing on mains no battery


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 19, 2012)

@ujjwal: thanks bro, everyone else is confusing me. And did you update bios? Did you see any changes in temps after update?


----------



## dan4u (Aug 19, 2012)

hey does icenhancer mess around with the story of the game?? or does it just give better cars and improve aesthetics?



pratyush997 said:


> Even near beach gives 50+
> 
> 
> Whats ur Live iD dude?



live ID??


----------



## ratul (Aug 19, 2012)

dan4u said:


> hey does icenhancer mess around with the story of the game?? or does it just give better cars and improve aesthetics?
> 
> 
> 
> live ID??



that funny to see.. 

it's just aesthetics mode, to increase eyecandy....
for story, go with expansion pack EFLC (The lost and dammned, The ballad of gay tony), these have diff stories, and diff cars, weapons..
I have both and it's eating 29GB in whole, no less than MP3 i think.. .


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 19, 2012)

dan4u said:


> hey does icenhancer mess around with the story of the game?? or does it just give better cars and improve aesthetics?
> 
> 
> 
> live ID??


The one u use to login windows for live !!


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 19, 2012)

okay so flipkart shippd the cooler but i go to clg what to do if courier arrives when i am in clg


----------



## dan4u (Aug 19, 2012)

ratul said:


> that funny to see..
> 
> it's just aesthetics mode, to increase eyecandy....
> for story, go with expansion pack EFLC (The lost and dammned, The ballad of gay tony), these have diff stories, and diff cars, weapons..
> I have both and it's eating 29GB in whole, no less than MP3 i think.. .


hehe ...I've completed around 15% of gta, I'd go mad if I loose it because of a mod....yea I've got EFLC (thanks to flipkart), the whole thing takes 29 gigs



pratyush997 said:


> The one u use to login windows for live !!



oh, check PM, ...its called outlook now, Microsoft again changed it name and UI ...silly Microsoft...


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 19, 2012)

comeon guys telll me


----------



## boltcat (Aug 19, 2012)

Alert! Found a digitally signed exe file tampered (could be corrupted), may be the root of heat (system load) problem.

dan4u or Pratyush: could you please check this file against the given checksum and let us know.
File: c:\program files (x86)\samsung\samsung recovery solution 5\systemsoftware\secswmgrguide.exe
MD5: 6fa03782b656d5545a06dc66759d153d
SHA1: a8275f16ed741f9820a77304e825d54953e3d469
You can use microsoft's file checksum integrity verifier fciv.exe to generate the checksum and compare.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 19, 2012)

^Explain me WTF is Cheksum??


----------



## boltcat (Aug 19, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^Explain me WTF is Cheksum??



It is like CRC code, used to ensure that data/file not been corrupted. Even a change in one bit would generate a completely different checksum. The md5 and sha1 are the name of the algorithm used to generate the checksum. Check this link "*pcsupport.about.com/od/software-tools/ht/file-checksum-integrity-verifier.htm" for more.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 19, 2012)

^^No download links dude!!! MS one not working


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 19, 2012)

@demolisher48: now you cant do anything. Let the cooler reach your home. When Later you return from clg then get it or say someone to courier you at your clg address.


----------



## boltcat (Aug 19, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^No download links dude!!! MS one not working



Yes it is removed. You can download a suitable one from this page "*www.techsupportalert.com/best-free-hash-utility.htm".

The advantage in using fciv.exe is that it is from microsoft and very safe as the file is digitally singed by microsoft, (you can check the file integrity before using it). If you want I can send you a copy of  mine.


----------



## ratul (Aug 19, 2012)

boltcat said:


> Alert! Found a digitally signed exe file tampered (could be corrupted), may be the root of heat (system load) problem.
> 
> dan4u or Pratyush: could you please check this file against the given checksum and let us know.
> File: c:\program files (x86)\samsung\samsung recovery solution 5\systemsoftware\secswmgrguide.exe
> ...



umm, how dafaq dis file is related to system heating???
everybody is facing heating only in gaming, not in normal use i think, and this file is'nt even related to graphics or anything, looks just like samsung recovery app..
there's no connection b/w heating and this file unless this file is taking high cpu usage under task manager.. 

to check md5/sha1, use *this*, it's easy and fast..


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 19, 2012)

boltcat said:


> Alert! Found a digitally signed exe file tampered (could be corrupted), may be the root of heat (system load) problem.
> 
> dan4u or Pratyush: could you please check this file against the given checksum and let us know.
> File: c:\program files (x86)\samsung\samsung recovery solution 5\systemsoftware\secswmgrguide.exe
> ...


Well I found this


> MD5 Checksum: 6FA03782B656D5545A06DC66759D153D
> SHA-1 Checksum: A8275F16ED741F9820A77304E825D54953E3D469


----------



## boltcat (Aug 19, 2012)

ratul said:


> umm, how dafaq dis file is related to system heating???
> everybody is facing heating only in gaming, not in normal use i think, and this file is'nt even related to graphics or anything, looks just like samsung recovery app..
> there's no connection b/w heating and this file unless this file is taking high cpu usage under task manager..
> 
> to check md5/sha1, use *this*, it's easy and fast..



The reported file is corrupted and the effect may not be direct (file taking high cpu usage). This is a very important file, it is part of Easy Software Manager (as per file description), which handles installation / maintenance of other software, driver etc. and hence could corrupt any software or driver.



pratyush997 said:


> Well I found this



Thanks pratyush. The checksums are identical, means we have identical copy of that file. Just to make sure, can you check the validity of the digital signature (this file is digitally singed by Samsung). 
You need to open the Properites window for this file and click on the Digital Signatures tab. There will only one signature, select it and click on Details button. This will open the Digital Signature Details window with the result of signature validation.
Let us know the result.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 19, 2012)

just plated gta 4 on icenhancer 2.1 thanks ratul for your help and pratyush too for doing it for me  i got 15-20 fps in high settings not even very high and when i play on very high fps were 8 lol i m shocked!! i though this laptop could handle the gta 4 in max settings but its not forget about gta 5 guys save some bucks for xbox


----------



## rider (Aug 19, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> just plated gta 4 on icenhancer 2.1 thanks ratul for your help and pratyush too for doing it for me  i got 15-20 fps in high settings not even very high and when i play on very high fps were 8 lol i m shocked!! i though this laptop could handle the gta 4 in max settings but its not forget about gta 5 guys save some bucks for xbox



Remove that icenhancer patch if you wish to long life for your laptop.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 19, 2012)

@boltcal :-its signed!!



rider said:


> Remove that icenhancer patch if you wish to long life for your laptop.


   fps suxx in that thing ....


----------



## boltcat (Aug 19, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> @boltcal :-its signed!!



Yes it is singed but is the signature valid ? Look for the validation result on "Digital Signature Details" window, Tab "General". First line should be "Digital Signature Information" and second line is the validation result. For a valid signature it should be "This digital signature is OK".


----------



## rider (Aug 19, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> fps suxx in that thing ....



What is here to rofl about? It's not about fps it is about the the risk of blowing your laptop as it is written in the terms and conditions of icenhancer.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 19, 2012)

@Bolt cat:-Holy **** it ain't Signed Screenshot by Lightshot



rider said:


> What is here to rofl about? It's not about fps it is about the the risk of blowing your laptop as it is written in the terms and conditions of icenhancer.


I forgot "Comma"
 for the way u said it, n I got really poor fps in that.......


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 19, 2012)

rider said:


> Remove that icenhancer patch if you wish to long life for your laptop.



rider you know 1 starnge thing happened with me...while playing without icenhancer max temp were 94 and with playing icenhancer max temp were 88 i played 40-50 mins!


----------



## boltcat (Aug 19, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> @Bolt cat:-Holy **** it ain't Signed Screenshot by Lightshot



The file is signed but failed in verification, it means we do not have the copy of the file that Samsung signed. We have corrupted copy.
Could other owners' verify this too (have original or corrupted secswmgrguide.exe)  ?


----------



## ratul (Aug 19, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> just plated gta 4 on icenhancer 2.1 thanks ratul for your help and pratyush too for doing it for me  i got 15-20 fps in high settings not even very high and when i play on very high fps were 8 lol i m shocked!! i though this laptop could handle the gta 4 in max settings but its not forget about gta 5 guys save some bucks for xbox



well that actually proves what i read *here*:


			
				LaptopNut @notebookreview said:
			
		

> GTA IV's performance GTX 485M Vs my GTX 680M is not much different. Sure, I can get slightly smoother performance at higher settings but the frame rates are still from 28-45+ fps, in the air is is 80 fps, some areas are 50+ fps but none is ever consistent and there are always the occasional stutters.
> 
> This game is very poorly optimized and the only thing that will make much of a difference is a very powerful Quad Core clocked at a much higher rate. GPU's make a minimal noticeable difference on this one unless you go from low to high spec i.e GTX 285M to GTX 485M.
> 
> ...



Icenhancer is rather CPU intensive than GPU, we are getting equivalent fps, so we would need an i7 overclocked to 4.5ghz or more to have optimum fps in this thing...


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 19, 2012)

^^ THIS  is what my future gaming rig :shocked:


----------



## Conan (Aug 19, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Lenovo Y580 is available in ebay, its being shipped from the US for 78k link



It may seem immodest, but, I will take credit for that listing on ebay. I had decided to go for Y580 and have it shipped here through a reseller, but, as it happens, I chanced upon the Sammy that very day. BTW, if you buy directly from the reseller "cart2india", they will give you the very same model for 67k.



nikhildewan said:


> can you please provide the contact no of the dealer in nehru place... and what all things u r getting along with it....??
> 
> i inquired the price to be 58.4k with bag, mouse, cleaning kit and 8gb pen drive...



The 56.5k price was quoted by "Sonal Infosoft", you can look up the address and phone no. on justdial or check your PM. I am just getting the bag with it.


----------



## RON28 (Aug 19, 2012)

demolisher48 said:


> comeon guys telll me



if iam not wrong, he will call you before an hour, always happened with me, so as soon as you receive courier guy's call, convince him to reach your college if its near your house or tell him to come home when your present, once same thing happened with me, and he came at evening to deliver instead of afternoon, flipkart rocks


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 19, 2012)

ratul said:


> well that actually proves what i read *here*:


 
wtf???  someone  wrote there he got 20-30 fps on a 2500k and 6950 and its unplayable sometimes!! wooohoo!! boohoo!! rockstar


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 19, 2012)

Conan said:


> It may seem immodest, but, I will take credit for that listing on ebay. I had decided to go for Y580 and have it shipped here through a reseller, but, as it happens, I chanced upon the Sammy that very day. BTW, if you buy directly from the reseller "cart2india", they will give you the very same model for *67k.*
> .


Oh faq...Then y u got sammy!!...If that guy offered me 67k I would have forgot wtf is Sammy!!


----------



## ratul (Aug 19, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> wtf???  someone  wrote there he got 20-30 fps on a 2500k and 6950 and its unplayable sometimes!! wooohoo!! boohoo!! rockstar



yeah, rockstar is GAWD, they made a graphically challenged game, who needs mods to make it look decent, and still can make a monstorous system crawling to it's knees, which i think even MP3, BF3 can't do..


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 19, 2012)

^Kinda Flagship game..as u said...well known monster PC stabber! lol


----------



## RON28 (Aug 20, 2012)

ratul said:


> yeah, rockstar is GAWD, they made a graphically challenged game, who needs mods to make it look decent, and still can make a monstorous system crawling to it's knees, which i think even MP3, BF3 can't do..



even Half Life 2 looks far better than GTA IV..


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 20, 2012)

^^But No game can beat Customization and Fun like in GTA IV and GTA SA


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 20, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^But No game can beat Customization and Fun like in GTA IV and GTA SA



 agree


----------



## RON28 (Aug 20, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^But No game can beat Customization and Fun like in GTA IV and GTA SA



but GTA IV has been made originally for consoles.


----------



## dan4u (Aug 20, 2012)

guys, reduce the shadow details to medium, it improves fps. also try out saints row the third...


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 20, 2012)

dan4u said:


> guys, reduce the shadow details to medium, it improves fps. also try out saints row the third...



my shadows are off from starting lol. still getting 25 fps on high settings on icenhancer 5-6 fps less! but its more fun there and temps never crossed 88 in 1.5 hour of gameplay i played at nite and on original game temp easily reach 93


----------



## hhh (Aug 20, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^But No game can beat Customization and Fun like in GTA IV and GTA SA



True man !!! GTA SA is the craziest game played by me ever and i am desperate to try GTA IV  .... coz of which i wanted to buy this laptop 
but unfortunately:
1. It has heating and throttling problems  with this game.
2. The productivity of this laptop is very less.... guess SAMSUNG never expected that this lappy will sell @this rate.

Few days back only on snapdeal, it was available for 56.8k... Now there also it is unavailable, invisible from fosila & few other websites as well 
No other site i can find it with COD option and reasonable amount. I tried couple of dealers also two weeks back. They did not have the stock and the situation is still the same. The ones who have the stock are asking for crazy money like 59k with bag.

Guy please help I am from bangalore, any dealer/website who can offer reasonable. I am open for a suggestion of an alternative option
 too.. similar config. with a budget within 60k

Thanks for your reply's in advance.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 20, 2012)

by dan4u - "in samsung website select dealer locator (link) and choose bangalore, you will get tons of dealers. call them up and ask if the model is available"


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 20, 2012)

@hhh:-do u really wanna get this lappy even after knowing that 40% of owners are facing overheating/throttling and some of em also got refund!...I personally know 5 of em


----------



## hhh (Aug 20, 2012)

Already tried it... 
They say its currently not there in stock, so will make it available in few days and call back.. but never call... and the one's who say it is available quote really high..



pratyush997 said:


> @hhh:-do u really wanna get this lappy even after knowing that 40% of owners are facing overheating/throttling and some of em also got refund!...I personally know 5 of em



I know ... but is there any other option ??? as i cannot go for desktops..


----------



## RON28 (Aug 20, 2012)

hhh said:


> Already tried it...
> They say its currently not there in stock, so will make it available in few days and call back.. but never call... and the one's who say it is available quote really high..
> 
> 
> ...



I7 version is quad core so don't expect it will run at 80C temps, better go for I5 version, because i witnessed there is only a 5fps gain between I5 version and I7 version. and your if work includes using maya, MATLAB, and C5 extended then I7 is good.


----------



## hhh (Aug 20, 2012)

RON28 said:


> I7 version is quad core so don't expect it will run at 80C temps, better go for I5 version, because i witnessed there is only a 5fps gain between I5 version and I7 version. and your if work includes using maya, MATLAB, and C5 extended then I7 is good.



Thanks for your reply RON 
I wanna buy i7 only so that i should not face any issue for at-least next 2-3 years. 

@pratyush & all: Can a good cooling pad helps regarding the overheating bit ???

How about this lappy Asus N56VZ, the price in india is way too high about 71k... not sure about the availability. Is it worth the cost???


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 20, 2012)

^^Cooling pad is kinda stand for my monster lappy...no faqin 1C diff...


----------



## rider (Aug 20, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> rider you know 1 starnge thing happened with me...while playing without icenhancer max temp were 94 and with playing icenhancer max temp were 88 i played 40-50 mins!



Don't keep looking temperatures all the time or you will be obsessed and worry all the time. We paid lots of money to enjoy gaming not for reviewing and keeping eyes on temp all the time. icenhancer is highly not recommended to play on laptops, I played GTA IV on my desktop with icenhancer years ago on HD 5770, the graphics looks over shiny, fake and everything looks weird and unreal. Respect the original real graphics by rockstar animators and play on official patch 1.0.7.0 by rockstar, you will get much better fps without icehnacer.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 20, 2012)

the only reason I removed icenhancer..though there were no effects on TEMPS..in both case temps were 101C


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 20, 2012)

@hhh: yes cooling pad does control temps a bit and that bit is not more than 5C. Its totally depend on the surroundings temp of laptop. And that could you mention the specs of Asus 71k, I saw on official Asus but there are many varients.

 hi rider


----------



## rider (Aug 20, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> the only reason I removed icenhancer..though there were no effects on TEMPS..in both case temps were 101C



heyy pratyush wtf happen to your laptop, why you getting refund, please explain bro


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 20, 2012)

^^Well, My lappy runs pretty cool @ 101C in any game, any settings!
1-Temps
2-Throttling(fixed temporarily)
...thats all!


----------



## hhh (Aug 20, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @hhh: yes cooling pad does control temps a bit and that bit is not more than 5C. Its totally depend on the surroundings temp of laptop. And that could you mention the specs of Asus 71k, I saw on official Asus but there are many varients.
> 
> hi rider



Visit the link Asus N56VZ-DS71 Price in India & Specifications
Not sure about the availability in india still...


----------



## rider (Aug 20, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^Well, My lappy runs pretty cool @ 101C in any game, any settings!
> 1-Temps
> 2-Throttling(fixed temporarily)
> ...thats all!



Go to samsung service centre and tell your problems. Ask them to changer thermal paste with coolermaster fusion.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 20, 2012)

^^No bro! Refund is only way left!!..will get my rig (this)


----------



## ratul (Aug 20, 2012)

hhh said:


> Visit the link Asus N56VZ-DS71 Price in India & Specifications
> Not sure about the availability in india still...



this model won't be available in <₹90k acc to me..
ASUS's N55SL with a 635m and 768p cost more than ₹75k, so N56VZ has to be more expensive than this..
why don't you try *Inspiron 15r SE i7 1080p*???


----------



## vigneshn92 (Aug 20, 2012)

hey guys , here' somethin.a few days back some 1 posted a link 4 a review on notebook review of the np550, though it had a gt630m gfx card. the temps were as high as the one on full load (about 95 deg) but they experienced absolutely no throttling at all, where as the 17 incher with gt 650 m experienced throttling. so could the gfx card (maybe beta drivers) be causing the problem cause for one, v can definitely say that it aint the processor or the temps thats causing the throttling .


----------



## daksh (Aug 20, 2012)

So guys, an nvidia driver update is available in the software center. Trying it out right now.


----------



## rider (Aug 20, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^No bro! Refund is only way left!!..will get my rig (this)



Man, Samsung should give other laptop in replacement. I remember once my friend new dv6 having webcam issue, he told hp customer care after 10 days of use. And hp replaced his laptop with a new one.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 20, 2012)

^^bro I'm seriously disappointed w/ temps...I donno want this again....High Temps low Performance!!Seems like Overheating is engraved in my "Kismat"...My HP is dead due to this issue only!


----------



## RON28 (Aug 20, 2012)

hhh said:


> Thanks for your reply RON
> I wanna buy i7 only so that i should not face any issue for at-least next 2-3 years.
> 
> @pratyush & all: Can a good cooling pad helps regarding the overheating bit ???
> ...



the lappy you mentioned is really good, ASUS laptops are reliable...for 71k i think its slightly expensive, and does it have DDR5 or DDR3 GPU?



pratyush997 said:


> ^^bro I'm seriously disappointed w/ temps...I donno want this again....High Temps low Performance!!Seems like Overheating is engraved in my "Kismat"...My HP is dead due to this issue only!



and if you are going for gaming rig, just PM clius only...that guy is great...has much knowledge in PC configs. many people bought or assembled PCs according to him on tdf...and they don't forget to say him thanks.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 20, 2012)

^^Yeah Sure..Thanks for ur advice!


----------



## rider (Aug 20, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^bro I'm seriously disappointed w/ temps...I donno want this again....High Temps low Performance!!Seems like Overheating is engraved in my "Kismat"...My HP is dead due to this issue only!



Yea! 101*C is more than enough and you can not compare with a 4-5 yrs old hp tablet PC.
Nowadays good laptop not even reach above 85*C max. But are you sure you will get a complete refund by samsung? And I already suggest you to get a gaming rig as your main concern was gaming not portability, so why u bought samsung?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 20, 2012)

Bro.. I need that portability as well as some gaming..but w/ that portability ...sammy gave me no chance to do occasional gaming even... and gave temps as bonus


----------



## rider (Aug 20, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Bro.. I need that portability as well as some gaming..but w/ that portability ...sammy gave me no chance to do occasional gaming even... and gave temps as bonus


How much temp you get after an hour of play in samsung? Tell me both of processor and GPU.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 20, 2012)

^^GPU-91C and CPU- Faqin Century ...101C in 15 Mins of game play..seriously WTF?


----------



## dan4u (Aug 20, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^Well, My lappy runs pretty cool @ 101C in any game, any settings!
> 1-Temps
> 2-Throttling(fixed temporarily)
> ...thats all!



dude are you playing in high performance with cpu max 100%?? 



vigneshn92 said:


> hey guys , here' somethin.a few days back some 1 posted a link 4 a review on notebook review of the np550, though it had a gt630m gfx card. the temps were as high as the one on full load (about 95 deg) but they experienced absolutely no throttling at all, where as the 17 incher with gt 650 m experienced throttling. so could the gfx card (maybe beta drivers) be causing the problem cause for one, v can definitely say that it aint the processor or the temps thats causing the throttling .



yea future updates id sure to fix this ....



rider said:


> Don't keep looking temperatures all the time or you will be obsessed and worry all the time. We paid lots of money to enjoy gaming not for reviewing and keeping eyes on temp all the time. icenhancer is highly not recommended to play on laptops, I played GTA IV on my desktop with icenhancer years ago on HD 5770, the graphics looks over shiny, fake and everything looks weird and unreal. Respect the original real graphics by rockstar animators and play on official patch 1.0.7.0 by rockstar, you will get much better fps without icehnacer.



+1


----------



## rider (Aug 20, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^GPU-91C and CPU- Faqin Century ...101C in 15 Mins of game play..seriously WTF?



 91*C GPU in 15 minutes!! O_O 
Mine never reached after hours and hours of gaming, I recently checked my temp while playing an hour of future soldiers and Radeon temperature was 73*C max in my hp dv6

Are you getting complete refund? How?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 20, 2012)

We are gettin a Bit  ...Check ur PM


----------



## avj (Aug 20, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^GPU-91C and CPU- Faqin Century ...101C in 15 Mins of game play..seriously WTF?


i guess ur temps reach 101 because u meddled with throttle stop....mine never crosses 92C


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 20, 2012)

^^I fixed fid to 26 ...in profile..i.e. 2.6 GHz...So do u want me to play >2.2 GHz ...then WTH? What is use to game on Well known Quad cores w/ hyperthreading???


----------



## dan4u (Aug 20, 2012)

^@rider  dude, I played saints row the third on my cousins dv6 6165tx, the temps were cpu 91c, gpu 86c..........temps are really dependent on the games we play.


also check this  article out, it says stable drivers for 650M is not out yet for W7 and W8, future driver updates is bound to make a lot of difference...


----------



## avj (Aug 20, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^I fixed fid to 26 ...in profile..i.e. 2.6 GHz...So do u want me to play >2.2 GHz ...then WTH? What is use to game on Well known Quad cores w/ hyperthreading???


r u sure that is the default setting....or u cud try reinstalling core i7's drivers


----------



## dan4u (Aug 20, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^I fixed fid to 26 ...in profile..i.e. 2.6 GHz...So do u want me to play >2.2 GHz ...then WTH? What is use to game on Well known Quad cores w/ hyperthreading???



dude in samsung optimized profile, set your cpu max to 70% and min 50%. even if its 100 % you'll not see any difference in performance or fps while gaming. I don't rely on TS, and FYI, even a 2nd gen i3 processor can handle latest games provided it has a decent graphics card....just google it...


----------



## avj (Aug 20, 2012)

guys check software manager there's a update for gpu


----------



## dan4u (Aug 20, 2012)

^^ what driver version is it??


----------



## avj (Aug 20, 2012)

dan4u said:


> ^^ what driver version is it??


in software manager it says 8.17.12.9687
and its 215 mb


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 20, 2012)

dan4u said:


> dude in samsung optimized profile, set your cpu max to 70% and min 50%. even if its 100 % you'll not see any difference in performance or fps while gaming. I don't rely on TS, and FYI, even a 2nd gen i3 processor can handle latest games provided it has a decent graphics card....just google it...


Limiting Cpu to 70% results in blocking FID to 16....which sux...


----------



## dan4u (Aug 20, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Limiting Cpu to 70% results in blocking FID to 16....which sux...



Lol, In what way does it suck?? I only set it to samsung optimized when gaming. otherwise its always on high performance when changing video formats or just about anything else. and Like I said, playing at 70% does not reduce performance or fps at all...dude processors don't matter a lot for games, even a 2nd gen i3 can handle bf3 or gta iv easily if it has a good graphic card.....while playing gtai iv or bf3 at cpu 70%, the cpu usage in windows task manager is hardly 30-40%....



avj said:


> in software manager it says 8.17.12.9867
> and its 215 mb



did you mean 8.17.12.9687???


----------



## rekrow (Aug 20, 2012)

avj said:


> in software manager it says 8.17.12.9867
> and its 215 mb


 you sure? how come i can't see it? nor is it available in their official site



avj said:


> in software manager it says 8.17.12.9867
> and its 215 mb


 you sure? how come i can't see it? nor is it available in their official site


----------



## avj (Aug 20, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Lol, In what way does it suck?? I only set it to samsung optimized when gaming. otherwise its always on high performance when changing video formats or just about anything else. and Like I said, playing at 70% does not reduce performance or fps at all...dude processors don't matter a lot for games, even a 2nd gen i3 can handle bf3 or gta iv easily if it has a good graphic card.....while playing gtai iv or bf3 at cpu 70%, the cpu usage in windows task manager is hardly 30-40%....
> 
> 
> 
> did you mean 8.17.12.9687???


yup my mistake


----------



## rekrow (Aug 20, 2012)

Download Samsung NP550P5C Notebook NVIDIA Display Driver 8.17.12.9687 for Windows 7 x64 Driver for Windows 7 x64 - Softpedia is this it?


----------



## RON28 (Aug 20, 2012)

I3 with GDDR5 GT650M.

look at the video, this guy is playing battlefield 3 on ultra settings with I3 processor, though GPU is better than ours.

proccesor doesn't matter at all, i3 can play all latest games at ultra settings provided GPU is powerful enough. and setting I5 or I7 to 70% is more than enough for gaming.


----------



## dan4u (Aug 20, 2012)

^ yea that's it, I'm downloading it from Samsung's website...........there are two 8.17.12.9687 driver's one is 144MB other is 190MB.....anyways I'm gettin the 190 mb one....


----------



## RON28 (Aug 20, 2012)

rekrow said:


> Download Samsung NP550P5C Notebook NVIDIA Display Driver 8.17.12.9687 for Windows 7 x64 Driver for Windows 7 x64 - Softpedia is this it?



we have this driver in recovery media.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Aug 20, 2012)

@dan4u 
regarding your point that 2nd gen i3 capable of handling any game inc. bf3 etc, you should do 
more research on mobile cpus. 

even i'm looking for a laptop and 550p is really enticing. need some clarifications on

"ivyb. max. temp is 105c, so temps of 90-100c are normal and safe." 
is this true? 

can a bios update solve the throttling without limiting either cpu or gpu? 
if they could, that would be a feat that even dell failed to do with the new xps 15. apparently dell choose to limit gpu during load to prevent cpu throttling.

@dan4u 
regarding your point that 2nd gen i3 capable of handling any game inc. bf3 etc, you should do 
more research on mobile cpus. 

even i'm looking for a laptop and 550p is really enticing. need some clarifications on

"ivyb. max. temp is 105c, so temps of 90-100c are normal and safe." 
is this true? 

can a bios update solve the throttling without limiting either cpu or gpu? 
if they could, that would be a feat that even dell failed to do with the new xps 15. apparently dell choose to limit gpu during load to prevent cpu throttling.


----------



## dan4u (Aug 20, 2012)

Digital Fragger said:


> @dan4u
> regarding your point that 2nd gen i3 capable of handling any game inc. bf3 etc, you should do
> more research on mobile cpus.
> 
> ...



Yea I did my research and that's why I'm saying i3 can handle latest games , my 3 year old hp dv6 1154tx can handle gta iv, and *YES* BIOS update can solve throttling, read this review, it clearly states BIOS can have adverse effects on throttling, Last years Dell XPS 15 had throttling issues....read that rivew...



RON28 said:


> we have this driver in recovery media.



check device manager, the driver version is 8.17.12.9555 not 8.17.12.9687


----------



## RON28 (Aug 20, 2012)

dan4u said:


> check device manager, the driver version is 8.17.12.9555 not 8.17.12.9687


 you are right man...im also downloading  link pls


----------



## avj (Aug 20, 2012)

how come i got a different version ?



RON28 said:


> we have this driver in recovery media.


the one in recovery media is 8.15.10.2618



dan4u said:


> Yea I did my research and that's why I'm saying i3 can handle latest games , my 3 year old hp dv6 1154tx can handle gta iv, and *YES* BIOS update can solve throttling, read this review, it clearly states BIOS can have adverse effects on throttling, Last years Dell XPS 15 had throttling issues....read that rivew...
> 
> 
> 
> check device manager, the driver version is 8.17.12.9555 not 8.17.12.9687


may b i5 ones get 9687 version


----------



## Digital Fragger (Aug 20, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Yea I did my research and that's why I'm saying i3 can handle latest games , my 3 year old hp dv6 1154tx can handle gta iv, and *YES* BIOS update can solve throttling, read this review, it clearly states BIOS can have adverse effects on throttling, Last years Dell XPS 15 had throttling issues....read that rivew..



i'm not sure if you read my post clearly. I asked if bios can solve the issue without limiting either gpu or cpu.  
and regarding your statement "cpu doesnt matter in gaming" please don't tell your research source is youtube. What's your favorite rts game?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 20, 2012)

dan4u;1733780 [B said:
			
		

> even a *2nd gen i3* processor can handle latest games provided it has a decent graphics card....just google it...


Well i3 will be faqed up on maxed out settings w/ icenhancer 2.1...Gta iv is cpu intensive game...even a guy w/ 2500k and 6950 didn't get 30fps in GTA iv!..<Link given by Ratul.>..


----------



## rider (Aug 20, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Well i3 will be faqed up on maxed out settings w/ icenhancer 2.1...Gta iv is cpu intensive game...even a guy w/ 2500k and 6950 didn't get 30fps in GTA iv!..<Link given by Ratul.>..



icenhancer is real cr@p


----------



## avj (Aug 20, 2012)

guys max gpu core clock is now changed to 950Mhz from 835(i think)Mhz


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 20, 2012)

rider said:


> icenhancer is real cr@p


Well It is But in day time it better than real GTA IV graphics ...cuz it got that finishing....which was missing in GTA IV default!!


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 20, 2012)

Anyone updated to new nVidia Driver? I am trying from Samsung website but a msg is coming as "Soecified URL not found"


----------



## rider (Aug 20, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> Anyone updated to new nVidia Driver? I am trying from Samsung website but a msg is coming as "Soecified URL not found"



download from guru3D



pratyush997 said:


> Well It is But in day time it better than real GTA IV graphics ...cuz it got that finishing....which was missing in GTA IV default!!



See, developer who made this game knows what is perfect for the graphics. Better to play *Saints row: the three* for better graphics.


----------



## rekrow (Aug 20, 2012)

i installed the driver. the 190mb one and it says its version 296.87 where as the beta was 304.79. are we like installing the older version or something?  but then the update shouldnt happen right? it would say i already have a newer version. anyone has any idea?


----------



## RON28 (Aug 20, 2012)

installed the driver of 190Mb from samsung website...here is the difference 

*i49.tinypic.com/u8tb5.png

*i47.tinypic.com/2d1s9w1.png

GPU clock is now showing 835Mhz...


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 20, 2012)

^^Links to Driver plzzz


----------



## RON28 (Aug 20, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^Links to Driver plzzz



For your I7 version, look its there on top of the list. under drivers option.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 20, 2012)

wtf? i have been using this from 3 weeks..i found this on driver genius site....

wtf? i have been using this from 3 weeks..i found this on driver genius site....


----------



## RON28 (Aug 20, 2012)

^^^still it showed 435Mhz in GPUZ?


----------



## dan4u (Aug 21, 2012)

Digital Fragger said:


> i'm not sure if you read my post clearly. I asked if bios can solve the issue without limiting either gpu or cpu.
> and regarding your statement "cpu doesnt matter in gaming" please don't tell your research source is youtube. What's your favorite rts game?



BIOS update should clock down the cpu while maintaining a constant gpu clock, if you read that review from anandtech, it says Dell xps 15 had throttling issues and dell gave it a BIOS update, but clocked down the gpu and maintained a constant cpu clock. 

and no my research source is not youtube, its a mix of personal experience and hanging around in different forums, If you read my post I said I had a hp dv6 1154tx, it had a Core 2 duo P8600 Processor, and I could play gta iv, crysis, mw3 etc on it in medium-high settings, any 2nd gen i3 processor is better than the P8600. and I never said "cpu doesn't matter in gaming" I said "processors don't *matter a lot* for games" , I'm saying i3 processors can easily handle latest games. If one's an enthusiast and want the best results in benchmarks, video rendering, game in max settings  get i7 or i5, else if you just want to game in medium-high settings with decent fps, i3 is more than sufficient .

I'm not much of an rts player, the one's I play are, red alert series n age of empires ...more of a fps n tps player......


----------



## RON28 (Aug 21, 2012)

played Skyrim in ULTRA settings and got 20-35 fps outdoor and 50-100 fps indoor

*i50.tinypic.com/300h2zn.jpg

new driver gave me 7 fps boost in ultra settings, now its playable


----------



## dan4u (Aug 21, 2012)

rekrow said:


> i installed the driver. the 190mb one and it says its version 296.87 where as the beta was 304.79. are we like installing the older version or something?  but then the update shouldnt happen right? it would say i already have a newer version. anyone has any idea?



304.79 is a beta version, 296.87 is a stable version, I recommend you stay with the stable version. certain games doesn't seem to work with the beta ver...


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 21, 2012)

@rider: thanks for website. It says [h=1]*GeForce 305.68 WHQL Win 7 64-bit* [/h]Shall I download this? 


And its 220MB


----------



## dan4u (Aug 21, 2012)

RON28 said:


> played Skyrim in ULTRA settings and got 20-35 fps outdoor and 50-100 fps indoor
> 
> new driver gave me 7 fps boost in ultra settings, now its playable



Nice, so any difference using the new driver??


----------



## RON28 (Aug 21, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Nice, so any difference using the new driver??



yes, check it out...got 7-10 fps more in crysis 2 at 900p in advanced settings.


----------



## dan4u (Aug 21, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @rider: thanks for website. It says [h=1]*GeForce 305.68 WHQL Win 7 64-bit* [/h]Shall I download this?
> 
> 
> And its 220MB



NO, don't download it. its for the GeForce GTX 660 Ti, not for 650m


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 21, 2012)

then from where? samsung site giving me  "Specified URL cannot be found" and softpedia has only for i7


----------



## cremator (Aug 21, 2012)

Why arent you guys just downloading straight from the software center ? why all this trouble of wondering if you have the right driver or not from the webpage?


----------



## surajr2567 (Aug 21, 2012)

What about temperatures?


----------



## RON28 (Aug 21, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> then from where? samsung site giving me  "Specified URL cannot be found" and softpedia has only for i7



dan has download 190Mb file even though he has I7, don't worry...download it, because its only for Nvidia GPU GT 650M.


----------



## dan4u (Aug 21, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> then from where? samsung site giving me  "Specified URL cannot be found" and softpedia has only for i7



here 550-S01 IN on the left side, select driver, then download. if you still can't download , get the one from softpedia, its all the same...


----------



## RON28 (Aug 21, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> then from where? samsung site giving me  "Specified URL cannot be found" and softpedia has only for i7



hey don't download it, softpedia has mentioned its for GT 630M...


----------



## dan4u (Aug 21, 2012)

RON28 said:


> hey don't download it, softpedia has mentioned its for GT 630M...



nah I think softpedia made a typo, this driver is meant for any card in the GT 600 series, and in case a driver is not compatible nvidia won't continue the installation ...


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 21, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/3g9BG.png
from Samsung site,link provided by dan4u.
And In Easy Software Manager it showing a alert for nVidia driver but has 215 MB. I tried 3 times already but after 1% or 2% it fail to do update.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Aug 21, 2012)

@dan4u sorry bro, you should really be a rts player to know the importance of good cpu. be it.

my friend had bought the 550p with i7 yesterday.we have done a night out playing with the machine. here's my short review.

like others said, speakers are cool. screen appeared dull at the first glance but we became comfortable soon. 

we couldn't try big games due to lack of time and disks. we tried frozensynapse and youtube encoding was swift. also tried source film maker and everything was smooth. the hd+ res made the handling of sfm easy compared to hd screen. but we are little disappointed with colours. will test the colour reproduction again this weekend.


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 21, 2012)

so did the new driver worked


----------



## Suhail Malik (Aug 21, 2012)

Can anyone of u tell me how much does the i5 version differ from the i7 version in case of gaming??


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi Folks...MS Open Registration for WIN 8...HERE


----------



## ico (Aug 21, 2012)

Suhail Malik said:


> Can anyone of u tell me how much does the i5 version differ from the i7 version in case of gaming??


I dunno which i5 and which i7 you are talking about.

If it's i7-3520M and i5-3360M - both having 2 cores and 4 threads, the difference between them is only 100 Mhz. This won't matter one bit for GPU intensive games. Most games fall into this category.

We do have games like GTA IV (unoptimised console ports) which love more cores and higher frequency - CPU intensive. i7-3610QM (4 coures and 8 threads) will help out here.

Even if you pick up i3-3110M (2 cores and 4 threads, no turbo) - you will see negligible/zero difference in gaming as most games are GPU intensive apart from exception. Discrete GPU dictates the performance primarily.


----------



## dan4u (Aug 21, 2012)

Digital Fragger said:


> @dan4u sorry bro, you should really be a rts player to know the importance of good cpu. be it.
> 
> my friend had bought the 550p with i7 yesterday.we have done a night out playing with the machine. here's my short review.
> 
> ...



 bro, if a processor can handle GTA iv(which is cpu intensive) I don't see why it can't handle a rts game, at least in low-medium settings. 


n yea the screen seems foggy at first, but that's coz of the anti-glare.


----------



## avj (Aug 21, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> *i.imgur.com/3g9BG.png
> from Samsung site,link provided by dan4u.
> And In Easy Software Manager it showing a alert for nVidia driver but has 215 MB. I tried 3 times already but after 1% or 2% it fail to do update.


even i had the same problem just keep trying u'll b able to download it



Swapnil26sps said:


> *i.imgur.com/3g9BG.png
> from Samsung site,link provided by dan4u.
> And In Easy Software Manager it showing a alert for nVidia driver but has 215 MB. I tried 3 times already but after 1% or 2% it fail to do update.


even i had the same problem just keep trying u'll b able to download it


----------



## rgsilent (Aug 21, 2012)

So I bought the i7 version today. Haven't done any really testing as such. Just browsing and stuff. Trackpad seems a little unresponsive (or is it just me being new to it?) compared to other laptops I occasionally use. Have updated the bios and removed some crapware. What else should I be doing in terms of updating and stuff?


----------



## RON28 (Aug 21, 2012)

rgsilent said:


> So I bought the i7 version today. Haven't done any really testing as such. Just browsing and stuff. Trackpad seems a little unresponsive (or is it just me being new to it?) compared to other laptops I occasionally use. Have updated the bios and removed some crapware. What else should I be doing in terms of updating and stuff?


format it


----------



## avj (Aug 21, 2012)

is there any improvement with gpu driver update i notice that games take longer to load


----------



## rider (Aug 21, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @rider: thanks for website. It says [h=1]*GeForce 305.68 WHQL Win 7 64-bit* [/h]Shall I download this?
> 
> 
> And its 220MB



Download from here, i think this will work fine. LINK


----------



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Aug 21, 2012)

rgsilent said:


> So I bought the i7 version today. Haven't done any really testing as such. Just browsing and stuff. Trackpad seems a little unresponsive (or is it just me being new to it?) compared to other laptops I occasionally use. Have updated the bios and removed some crapware. What else should I be doing in terms of updating and stuff?



A clean windows 7 install is a must.


----------



## daksh (Aug 22, 2012)

Got my sleeping dogs delivered today and oh boy its friggin amazing. 
One hour of continuous gameplay. 
FPS -45-55
CPU Max - 94 
GPU Max - 90
Avgs about 2-3 degs less in each. 

No throttling whatsoever.


----------



## dan4u (Aug 22, 2012)

daksh said:


> Got my sleeping dogs delivered today and oh boy its friggin amazing.
> One hour of continuous gameplay.
> FPS -45-55
> CPU Max - 94
> ...


Nice, did you get it from flipkart???

I played gta iv, for nearly 3hrs 20 mins 

2012-08-20 04:54:49 - GTAIV
Frames: 465 - Time: 16349ms - Avg: 28.442 - Min: 29 - Max: 54
CPU max- 91c
GPU max- 86c

*No Throttling*


----------



## daksh (Aug 22, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Nice, did you get it from flipkart???
> 
> I played gta iv, for nearly 3hrs 20 mins
> 
> ...



Nope, nextworld.in .


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 22, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Nice, did you get it from flipkart???
> 
> I played gta iv, for nearly 3hrs 20 mins
> 
> ...


Well Now I get 35 FPS Avg. MAX Temps 
cpu-101C
GPU-91C
*NO THTOTTLING* Throttle Stop rox...

in GTA IV


----------



## rgsilent (Aug 22, 2012)

RON28 said:


> format it





xOvErClOcKeRx said:


> A clean windows 7 install is a must.



I have to format it using a new win-win DVD or the recovery disk allows you to do that without the crapware. 

If I can't with my recovery disk, does it mean I lose genuine windows forever (don't have a retail disk of win7)?

I'm new to this whole laptop stuff.


----------



## dan4u (Aug 22, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Well Now I get 35 FPS Avg. MAX Temps
> cpu-101C
> GPU-91C
> *NO THTOTTLING* Throttle Stop rox...
> ...


Nice, still using max cpu 100%?? 



rgsilent said:


> I have to format it using a new win-win DVD or the recovery disk allows you to do that without the crapware.
> 
> If I can't with my recovery disk, does it mean I lose genuine windows forever (don't have a retail disk of win7)?
> 
> I'm new to this whole laptop stuff.


the recovery disc is the windows 7 disc, you can use that to format your lap any no of times. and when formatting don't delete a 22gb partition, this contains all the driver's .... 



daksh said:


> Nope, nextworld.in .


seems to be out of stock in nextworld, and flipkart states 6-7 days delivery time...will have to wait


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 22, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Nice, still using max cpu 100%??


yup..fid 26!


----------



## RON28 (Aug 22, 2012)

rgsilent said:


> I have to format it using a new win-win DVD or the recovery disk allows you to do that without the crapware.
> 
> If I can't with my recovery disk, does it mean I lose genuine windows forever (don't have a retail disk of win7)?
> 
> I'm new to this whole laptop stuff.



if you lost your windows 7 dvd disc, doesn't matter...download windows 7 home premium from microsft and the enter the product key (look for a sticker under your laptop ). and NEVER EVER format 22GB partiton, that contains all the drivers.


----------



## rider (Aug 22, 2012)

xOvErClOcKeRx said:


> A clean windows 7 install is a must.



why you suggesting someone to reinstall windows? Don't he will face issue regrading to serial key access and all.
By removing all bloatwares and unnecessary application is good enogh for better performance as the computer is of 8GB RAM it is can do multi-tasking smoothly, formatting a drive always get some bad effect to HDD



RON28 said:


> if you lost your windows 7 dvd disc, doesn't matter...download windows 7 home premium from microsft and the enter the product key (look for a sticker under your laptop ). and NEVER EVER format 22GB partiton, that contains all the drivers.


Heyy, have you done this or read somewhere? Don't he will face issue when he install windows 7 of somewhere and get issues regarding to serial key access.


----------



## RON28 (Aug 22, 2012)

rider said:


> Heyy, have you done this or read somewhere? Don't he will face issue when he install windows 7 of somewhere and get issues regarding to serial key access.



i have done this already, today or tommorow he has to learn it, i didn't faced any problem while formatting for first time, and UI of installing windows 7 is quite user friendly with simple language, it doesn't need any rocket science.


----------



## rider (Aug 22, 2012)

RON28 said:


> i have done this already, today or tommorow he has to learn it, i didn't faced any problem while formatting for first time, and UI of installing windows 7 is quite user friendly with simple language, it doesn't need any rocket science.



I know man about installing and all i have done like hundred times in desktops  but what about windows 7 serial key access you simply put the keys or you called microsoft customer care and get some access from there? or simply put the serial key written in the bottom and everything works fine?


----------



## RON28 (Aug 22, 2012)

rider said:


> I know man about installing and all i have done like hundred times in desktops  but what about windows 7 serial key access you simply put the keys or you called microsoft customer care and get some access from there? or simply put the serial key written in the bottom and everything works fine?



i think you are confused between product key and product id, if he got some problems while installing windows and then some error pop up like "product key invalid" , then he has to call and activate his windows copy, i remember i did this in windows vista.


----------



## dan4u (Aug 22, 2012)

rider said:


> I know man about installing and all i have done like hundred times in desktops  but what about windows 7 serial key access you simply put the keys or you called microsoft customer care and get some access from there? or simply put the serial key written in the bottom and everything works fine?



Just simply type the in the windows serial key it'll work fine. when I got my hp dv6 back in 2009, there was a vista -> w7 upgrade offer (like w7 -> w8 right now), call it fate my dv6 got stolen in 2011, then after a month the cops caught the gang but couldn't retrieve my dv6, instead they had an unclaimed dv4, which they gave to me.  I used the same w7 disc & key used in my dv6  to format the dv4 and it worked fine.


----------



## rgsilent (Aug 22, 2012)

RON28 said:


> if you lost your windows 7 dvd disc, doesn't matter...download windows 7 home premium from microsft and the enter the product key (look for a sticker under your laptop ). and NEVER EVER format 22GB partiton, that contains all the drivers.



That's what..it didn't come with any disc. Can I get the home premium link I can download the OS from?


----------



## rider (Aug 22, 2012)

RON28 said:


> i think you are confused between product key and product id, if he got some problems while installing windows and then some error pop up like "product key invalid" , then he has to call and activate his windows copy, i remember i did this in windows vista.



yea yea! but why you are not telling me what I'm asking, tell me the procedure in steps, how to do it simply without any call to activate? should I just put the serial key written in the bottom and install windows?


----------



## RON28 (Aug 22, 2012)

rider said:


> yea yea! but why you are not telling me what I'm asking, tell me the procedure in steps, how to do it simply without any call to activate? should I just put the serial key written in the bottom and install windows?



simply put the serial provided under the lappy and install.



rgsilent said:


> That's what..it didn't come with any disc. Can I get the home premium link I can download the OS from?


download windows 7 home premium x64 from here. why didn't you got windows 7 copy?


----------



## rider (Aug 22, 2012)

RON28 said:


> simply put the serial provided under the lappy and install.
> 
> 
> download windows 7 home premium x64 from here. why didn't you got windows 7 copy?



Thanks man, to confirm I have winbdows 7 home premium SP1 64bit DVD


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 22, 2012)

rider said:


> Download from here, i think this will work fine. LINK



Thanks. But That site says it's beta version. 
And yesterday it took whole night to download that from Samsung website but after downloading it says "Windows cannot complete the extraction. The destination file could not be created."
Anybody help?


----------



## rgsilent (Aug 22, 2012)

RON28 said:


> simply put the serial provided under the lappy and install.
> 
> 
> download windows 7 home premium x64 from here. why didn't you got windows 7 copy?



I got a recovery disk. I specifically asked the dealer for a disk and he said any reinstallation/recovery can be made from a recovery disk. Samsung doesn't provide a retail OS disk. (Which I thought was the case for most laptops).

EDIT: The disk I have says:

SYSTEM RECOVERY MEDIA
Windows 7 Home Premium SP1
For Distribution Only with a New Samsung PC

Is this the disk all of you are talking about? I thought if used this, all the crapware will be installed again.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 22, 2012)

Today I checked the battery backup. I opened two folders and one .pdf file, nothing minimized, with 80% charge it gave a 3hrs backup. The brightness during this period was 53%. Now I want to ask you guys, shall I get replacement?

PS: I did nothing except few page ups and downs.


----------



## RON28 (Aug 22, 2012)

rgsilent said:


> I got a recovery disk. I specifically asked the dealer for a disk and he said any reinstallation/recovery can be made from a recovery disk. Samsung doesn't provide a retail OS disk. (Which I thought was the case for most laptops).
> 
> EDIT: The disk I have says:
> 
> ...



now i got wht u want to say...don't know...but iguess that dvd doesn't have bloatwares.


----------



## rgsilent (Aug 22, 2012)

RON28 said:


> now i got wht u want to say...don't know...but iguess that dvd doesn't have bloatwares.



Which DVD did you get and did you install the OS again with it?


----------



## dan4u (Aug 22, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> Today I checked the battery backup. I opened two folders and one .pdf file, nothing minimized, with 80% charge it gave a 3hrs backup. The brightness during this period was 53%. Now I want to ask you guys, shall I get replacement?
> 
> PS: I did nothing except few page ups and downs.



replacement?? because you got 3hrs backup by discharging from 80%,...I don't think so......charge it to 100%, set brightness to 10-30%, you should get 4-5 hrs on wifi...



rgsilent said:


> Which DVD did you get and did you install the OS again with it?



That dvd contains Only Windows 7, no samsung bloatwares or any drivers. Just plain Windows 7 HP. and I personally fell there aren't many bloatwares installed compared to dell or hp.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 22, 2012)

@dan4u: bro I don't know. And I won't use 100%, using battery life extender. ujjwal also using 80% charge but he is easily getting 3+ hrs but I am hardly getting 3 hrs without even using, what will happen during college days? How about your backup, how much it is? And whoever using 80% charge thing, how much backup you guys are getting?


----------



## dan4u (Aug 22, 2012)

I haven't tried it from 80%, but from 100% I get 4hrs 30 mins minimum with wifi and a little video playback.


Edit:- the screen brightness is 20-30%


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 22, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @dan4u: bro I don't know. And I won't use 100%, using battery life extender. ujjwal also using 80% charge but he is easily getting 3+ hrs but I am hardly getting 3 hrs without even using, what will happen during college days? How about your backup, how much it is? And whoever using 80% charge thing, how much backup you guys are getting?



bro i m easily getting 3+ hours but my brightness is 30 % only b/w i play movie/songs in background and surf wifi, bluetooth both ON.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 22, 2012)

Is it possible that in Power Saving Mode GT650 is working?

Is it possible that in Power Saving Mode GT650 is working?



ujjwal007 said:


> bro i m easily getting 3+ hours but my brightness is 30 % only b/w i play movie/songs in background and surf wifi, bluetooth both ON.



See everyone getting. I connect my mobile via Data Cable and use internet, then it gives only two and half hour of backup.
EDIT:And i checked this with 35% brightness.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 22, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @dan4u: bro I don't know. And I won't use 100%, using battery life extender. ujjwal also using 80% charge but he is easily getting 3+ hrs but I am hardly getting 3 hrs without even using, what will happen during college days? How about your backup, how much it is? And whoever using 80% charge thing, how much backup you guys are getting?


First Close unnecessary Process or install battery care and set it to power saver... it will close all "crappy processes" ...with 100% I get 6+ ...


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 22, 2012)

@pratyush: I have no idea which one is unnecessary. In my desktop with XP I allowed only 21 services to run but now in  Win7 there are 99 processes and I don't know which one to close.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 22, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> And i checked this with 35% brightness.



hmm strange


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 22, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @pratyush: I have no idea which one is unnecessary. In my desktop with XP I allowed only 21 services to run but now in  Win7 there are 99 processes and I don't know which one to close.


Install Battery care and it will do it for u!


----------



## daksh (Aug 22, 2012)

Last night I watched a two hour long movie with around 80% Brightness on powersaver with wifi on and by the end I had 40% Battery remaining!


----------



## RON28 (Aug 22, 2012)

swapnil i think when surfing from phone modem, your battery gets drained, may be your phone is getting charged while using it.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 22, 2012)

RON28 said:


> swapnil i think when surfing from phone modem, your battery gets drained, may be your phone is getting charged while using it.



yeah good point ron tht can be the prob. because my phone also charge when i connect to the lappy


----------



## Digital Fragger (Aug 22, 2012)

RON28 said:


> look at the video, this guy is playing battlefield 3 on ultra settings with I3 processor, though GPU is better than ours.
> 
> proccesor doesn't matter at all, i3 can play all latest games at ultra settings provided GPU is powerful enough. and setting I5 or I7 to 70% is more than enough for gaming.





dan4u said:


> bro, if a processor can handle GTA iv(which is cpu intensive) I don't see why it can't handle a rts game, at least in low-medium settings.
> 
> 
> n yea the screen seems foggy at first, but that's coz of the anti-glare.


ofc i3 can game but sorry, i thought you said proccesor doesn't matter at all. I asked if you play any rts just to make sure whether you know that there are exceptions to your gpu>cpu rule and i'm not surprised by your reply. But yes most of the games rely on gpu more than cpu. anyways my apologies, you can be easy with the facepalms though, it  isn't a good emot. in conversations. 
btw any performance diff. with new drivers?


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 22, 2012)

RON28 said:


> swapnil i think when surfing from phone modem, your battery gets drained, may be your phone is getting charged while using it.



Yeah I know it get charge from USB. But what about when I did nothing except opening a PDF file. And 53% brightness.
@pratyush: thanks bro I will download that software.
See that guy can see full movie with 50% discharge.


----------



## RON28 (Aug 22, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> Yeah I know it get charge from USB. But what about when I did nothing except opening a PDF file. And 53% brightness.
> @pratyush: thanks bro I will download that software.
> See that guy can see full movie with 50% discharge.


Iam on battery now at 75% and windows is showing 3 hours remaining. brightness has been set to ULTRA low, as im just surfing and downloading. try to calibrate battery from BIOS.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 22, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> Yeah I know it get charge from USB. But what about when I did nothing except opening a PDF file. And 53% brightness.
> @pratyush: thanks bro I will download that software.
> See that guy can see full movie with 50% discharge.


Just charged battery to full 100%..
on 20% brightness and wifi+BT on...5 hr. 30 mins Straight ...


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 22, 2012)

how much do everybody gets in saints row3


----------



## Conan (Aug 22, 2012)

Just took delivery of the S02IN model. Haven't even booted it up yet.
The lid cover finish is gorgeous...It actually looks like perforated metal


----------



## RON28 (Aug 23, 2012)

Conan said:


> Just took delivery of the S02IN model. Haven't even booted it up yet.
> The lid cover finish is gorgeous...It actually looks like perforated metal



Congrats, newest member of this Samsung lappy.


----------



## Woodensniper (Aug 23, 2012)

Conan said:


> Just took delivery of the S02IN model. Haven't even booted it up yet.
> The lid cover finish is gorgeous...It actually looks like perforated metal


congrats bro!


----------



## dexbg (Aug 23, 2012)

Conan said:


> Just took delivery of the S02IN model. Haven't even booted it up yet.
> The lid cover finish is gorgeous...It actually looks like perforated metal



Congrats . .How much did u pick it up for ??


----------



## sakii (Aug 23, 2012)

Is it strange tht few days back I told u awl tht HW monitor is showing 3% battery wear level...which aftr setting max charge to 80% reduced back to 0% now once again it is showing back to me as 3% don't know why. Also as mentioned by one of our TDF member...me too getting battery bckup of 2.5 hrs on 80% charge but most opf the tym my display brightness is near to 70-80% and while charging to 100%. 

As advised to me I doo tried to do battery calibration through BIOS but had no clue as wht to do in it...shuld we wait for complete battery drain there as it shows how much battery left and gets laptop discharge.

*It will be gud if sm one can detail out the Battery calibration frm BIOS here. It will help a lot to evryone* 

* Also I would lyk to take a opportunity to ask our TDF member guys - why not we strt giving each othr quick tips, tricks, tweaks, knowledge bytes supported with relevant images, WALKTHROUGHS etc etc here so tht we awl cn learn abt new things on regular even before nyone ask fr any problem.  kindly correct me if I am violating any rules *


----------



## dan4u (Aug 23, 2012)

Guys I reduced the clockrate of the gpu by 100mhz using MSI afterburner, I played GTA iv for 2hrs 30mins, there was no drop in fps/performance of the game. BUT the temps reduced, gpu temp  84c and cpu 87c 

*i47.tinypic.com/67v321.gif

*i50.tinypic.com/23lxhlj.gif

*i45.tinypic.com/opstz.jpg


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 23, 2012)

HI BRo,
Whats the point of underclocking/under powering a Machine to game??
that costs a ton of money 58k.....u r underclocking everything to get stable performance in gaming .........Which is simply NOT VFM........n not getting what paying for...
Dell owners are overclocking their GPU n u r Underclocking it......lol.......there temps are under controlled when OC'ed n ours ain't..
Hope u got my point!


----------



## Conan (Aug 23, 2012)

dexbg said:


> Congrats . .How much did u pick it up for ??



Rs. 56,750 (Nehru Place, Delhi)
Only got laptop backpack with it though.


----------



## dan4u (Aug 23, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> HI BRo,
> Whats the point of underclocking/under powering a Machine to game??
> that costs a ton of money 58k.....u r underclocking everything to get stable performance in gaming .........Which is simply NOT VFM........n not getting what paying for...
> Dell owners are overclocking their GPU n u r Underclocking it......lol.......there temps are under controlled when OC'ed n ours ain't..
> Hope u got my point!


I understand what you're trying to say, but this is still VFM, Like I mentioned earlier the throttling/heat is not a design problem, a bios update is bound to fix it. and the underclocked 650m still kicks 7730m's A**, I did a 3dmark06 benchmark n got 13930.....n there's no difference in fps in any game, so basically there's nothin to loose...


----------



## avj (Aug 23, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> HI BRo,
> Whats the point of underclocking/under powering a Machine to game??
> that costs a ton of money 58k.....u r underclocking everything to get stable performance in gaming .........Which is simply NOT VFM........n not getting what paying for...
> Dell owners are overclocking their GPU n u r Underclocking it......lol.......there temps are under controlled when OC'ed n ours ain't..
> Hope u got my point!


i'm sure even when underclocked this gpu is still better than 7730m


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 23, 2012)

^^Y do we need to underclock it dude... WHY??.......So there is either some faqin BIOS Fault or cooling sux in this thing!....actually.when u can get 100 ...y to opt 70.! Thats my faqin point..
underpowering CPU underclocking GPU!........... WHY?....I think 14r SE w/ gt 640 can do better.... OC'ed GT 640 can beat underclocked gt 650....ain't it?


----------



## sakii (Aug 23, 2012)

Man....where is tht BIOS guide to battery calibration.....atleast procedure plz !!!

Underclocking


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 23, 2012)

^^
F2(to get in BIOS while booting up)>>Advanced tab(check last 2nd tab too.)>> Smart battery calibration>> Done!


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 23, 2012)

pratyush let me tell you a bitter truth.. the dell inspiron 14r se has gt 640m ddr3 like most laptops have. yeah overclocked gt 640m is equal to gt 650mddr3 but that is 640mgddr5 the ddr3 640m is way behind 650m ddr3


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 23, 2012)

^^Both got DDR3 ...n as u know gt650 DDR3>Gt 640 DDr3
but will gt 650 *under*clocked beaten by *over*clocked gt 640 ...
both have only diff for clock rates...



> Due to a higher core clock of up to 850 MHz the GT 650M is noticably faster than the 640M.


Source


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 23, 2012)

check the core xlock. too 625 is way low. plus it doesnt support dx 11.1 even if we undercloxk the gpu by 100mhz we have 750mhz.

now are you satisfied plus jbl and screen resolution looks think again mate


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 23, 2012)

^^Actually temps kills....


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 23, 2012)

well thats just looking for excuses. my roomie has lenovo z580 that too reaches 85 + while gaming


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 23, 2012)

^^does it throttles?


----------



## dan4u (Aug 23, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^Y do we need to underclock it dude... WHY??.......So there is either some faqin BIOS Fault or cooling sux in this thing!....actually.when u can get 100 ...y to opt 70.! Thats my faqin point..
> underpowering CPU underclocking GPU!........... WHY?....I think 14r SE w/ gt 640 can do better.... OC'ed GT 640 can beat underclocked gt 650....ain't it?



I underclocked it to see if I could get the temps down, and it works.  so I'm sure future bios & driver updates will make a lot of difference....and remember not even a single official driver has come out yet for the 650m, only beta one's are there . and if you didn't notice i said I got *13930* in 3dmark06 after underclocking.....which is still amazing.....I got the temps down without effecting the performance.......and for a fact any laptop out there will get 80c+ when playing demanding games......and I didn't buy this looking just at the graphic card, its got a lot more pluses than the 14r se


btw when you returning your's??


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 23, 2012)

^^Well U r right dude..........I'm  saying that cuz I got defective one!!


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 23, 2012)

dan4u said:


> I underclocked it to see if I could get the temps down, and it works.  so I'm sure future bios & driver updates will make a lot of difference....and remember not even a single official driver has come out yet for the 650m, only beta one's are there . and if you didn't notice i said I got *13930* in 3dmark06 after underclocking.....which is still amazing.....I got the temps down without effecting the performance.......and for a fact any laptop out there will get 80c+ when playing demanding games......and I didn't buy this looking just at the graphic card, its got a lot more pluses than the 14r se
> 
> 
> btw when you returning your's??



i agree you bro...  even i m very happy with it....and i m sure future drivers will fix it!! this beast got much more stuffs not just that 650m!! just gta4 dissappointed me yet but still i can play it in high settings others games runs like butter smooth under 70-75 temp.  for me  i m much happy with it idle temps were around 45-50...i just stopped looking on fps and temps now while gaming!! just chilling with it!! i m 1000% happy and i can suggest this laptop to anyone at anytime!!! i bet he will be amazed!!! ITS  VFM FOR SURE!!!!!!!


----------



## daksh (Aug 23, 2012)

dan4u said:


> I underclocked it to see if I could get the temps down, and it works.  so I'm sure future bios & driver updates will make a lot of difference....and remember not even a single official driver has come out yet for the 650m, only beta one's are there . and if you didn't notice i said I got *13930* in 3dmark06 after underclocking.....which is still amazing.....I got the temps down without effecting the performance.......and for a fact any laptop out there will get 80c+ when playing demanding games......and I didn't buy this looking just at the graphic card, its got a lot more pluses than the 14r se
> 
> 
> btw when you returning your's??



Great point. Its not just the 650m which makes it worth it. Otherwise aslo they are amazingly VFM. 900p screen/2.1 Jbl for 57/52 is a steal. Even for non gamers this is the best in range.


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 23, 2012)

no but underclocking reduces the temps and thus the throttling


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 24, 2012)

Sorry if I'm getting crazy but...did u thought y Samsung provided 90W adapter??...Not good cooling system??
simple:- to cut costs....if checked by TS then result will be "It's throttling....." 100% Sure........
the main reason of throttling of i7 is "Temps.." as it gets near to 88C, it stats getting crazyy.you all might ignore it ......But that faqin Truth......



dan4u said:


> Ibtw when you returning your's??


Goin to CC tomm. w/all faqin screen shots of super high temps ....
I'm gettin' 60+fps in GTA IV MP..in airport n 50+ in cities....temps are same!!

WTF? Lenovo y580 w/ gt 630 LINK  @ 65k faq![/QUOTE]
!


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 24, 2012)

Well guys today I charged my laptop to 100%, I saw a (almost)one hour clip which was provided in last month digit mag.(Sony gaming conference). After that it showed 66% available, which I suppose is ok for the laptop.but guys I am still confused as it gives only 3hrs backup in 80% charge unlike you guys are getting 3+ easily.
Guys what shall I do?

@pratyush: and I installed battery care, it didn't stop any process, still having same 98 process. Then I manually stopped some process. Now what?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 24, 2012)

GO to its settings>General(optimization)>>Disable aero + disable windows process


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 24, 2012)

I disabled windows process but not aero theme. I was on XP for 6yrs so I can't disable aero.


----------



## sherif (Aug 24, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> Well guys today I charged my laptop to 100%, I saw a (almost)one hour clip which was provided in last month digit mag.(Sony gaming conference). After that it showed 66% available, which I suppose is ok for the laptop.but guys I am still confused as it gives only 3hrs backup in 80% charge unlike you guys are getting 3+ easily.
> Guys what shall I do?
> 
> @pratyush: and I installed battery care, it didn't stop any process, still having same 98 process. Then I manually stopped some process. Now what?



Hi swapnil i m getting 3hr 25min @ 80% battery charge without using battery care no additional tweaks, i checked 4,5 times i am very happy with my sammy


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 24, 2012)

dafaq....cc reps was pure noooob...mm..dafaq asked me how did I measured cpu temps..n told me that if there would be any issue w/ samsung apps then only they may gimme refund ..........showed them gta iv fps...etc...he didn't understand anything....lol


----------



## RON28 (Aug 24, 2012)

^^^lol...i think you should talk to there senior manager.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 24, 2012)

^ llol  i forgot that......goin to cc again on 28

^ llol  i forgot that......goin to cc again on 28


----------



## RON28 (Aug 24, 2012)

don't go to CC if you need refund, if possible get in contact with senior most manager, because i guess CC don't even know the full form of FPS.


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 24, 2012)

still didnt receive cooling pad from flipkart ordered it on 17th wtf


----------



## potheadninja (Aug 24, 2012)

dan4u said:


> I underclocked it to see if I could get the temps down, and it works.  so I'm sure future bios & driver updates will make a lot of difference....and remember not even a single official driver has come out yet for the 650m, only beta one's are there . and if you didn't notice i said I got *13930* in 3dmark06 after underclocking.....which is still amazing.....I got the temps down without effecting the performance.......and for a fact any laptop out there will get 80c+ when playing demanding games......and I didn't buy this looking just at the graphic card, its got a lot more pluses than the 14r se
> 
> 
> btw when you returning your's??



Not all laptops reach 80+, witcher 2 is a highly demanding game and even after playing it for hours my gpu temp has not  crossed 70 mark.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 24, 2012)

RON28 said:


> don't go to CC if you need refund, if possible get in contact with senior most manager, because i guess CC don't even know the full form of FPS.


where can I find that guy?


----------



## RON28 (Aug 24, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> where can I find that guy?



where? located the office of samsung service center and rush there. CC will just eat your time and brain.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 24, 2012)

RON28 said:


> where? located the office of samsung service center and rush there. CC will just eat your time and brain.


lol i will be goin there on 28 ....will irritate senior manager at that moment


----------



## dan4u (Aug 24, 2012)

potheadninja said:


> Not all laptops reach 80+, witcher 2 is a highly demanding game and even after playing it for hours my gpu temp has not  crossed 70 mark.



sorry, I meant the cpu temps, and yea the 7730 runs cooler than the 650m.....laptops with the 650m runs hotter...



pratyush997 said:


> where can I find that guy?



dude just tell the cc you want a refund, tell them the system "hangs" or sumthin...


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 24, 2012)

dan4u said:


> sorry, I meant the cpu temps, and yea the 7730 runs cooler than the 650m.....laptops with the 650m runs hotter...
> 
> 
> 
> dude just tell the cc you want a refund, tell them the system "hangs" or sumthin...


that noob told me that if any normal app such as word or excel failed to run than only I can get refund......that guy is seriously greatest  ever


----------



## RON28 (Aug 24, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> that noob told me that if any normal app such as word or excel failed to run than only I can get refund......that guy is seriously greatest  ever



word or excel? tel him if i had to do work in word and excel, why would i have bought a laptop with GT 650M with JBL speakers and quad core I7 processor, seriously, that guy should work as bsnl office employee. only then we can expect answers like this.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 24, 2012)

even bsnl employees are better ..lol ...so senior manager is last faqin hope


----------



## rgsilent (Aug 24, 2012)

Is anyone elses trackpad slightly unresponsive? My cursor sometimes doesn't move only and I have to life my finger up and then do it all over again. Which sucks. Is there some sensitivity setting I can access?


----------



## sj2202 (Aug 24, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> WTF? Lenovo y580 w/ gt 630 LINK  @ 65k faq!


![/QUOTE]
Relax buddy....It's the Z580 

Hello everyone....It's nice to see so many owners... 
I had decided to buy sammy a month ago but this is my first laptop so I just couldn't go with my decision considering the overheating and throttling issue.
I decided to wait and in the mean time I kept following this thread.
But I couldn't wait longer and since currently there isn't any better option,so I again made up my mind to buy it.
But yesterday I came to know that one of my very good friends is currently in US and will be returning by october.
Now I am confused again.
Should I order the Y580(or inspiron 17rSE) from the US?If yes,then what about the warranty and stuff?
Or should I go with sammy?


----------



## RON28 (Aug 24, 2012)

order Y580 if it has international warranty, no don't go for 17R SE if the price bracket is considerably minimum.


----------



## sj2202 (Aug 24, 2012)

RON28 said:


> order Y580 if it has international warranty, no don't go for 17R SE if the price bracket is considerably minimum.



Thanks...I'll try to find out about international warranty.

EDIT:-According to this post,it's not available in India.....What to do now??..

*support.lenovo.com/en_US/product-service/iws.page?


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 24, 2012)

sj2202 said:


> !


Relax buddy....It's the Z580 

Hello everyone....It's nice to see so many owners... 
I had decided to buy sammy a month ago but this is my first laptop so I just couldn't go with my decision considering the overheating and throttling issue.
I decided to wait and in the mean time I kept following this thread.
But I couldn't wait longer and since currently there isn't any better option,so I again made up my mind to buy it.
But yesterday I came to know that one of my very good friends is currently in US and will be returning by october.
Now I am confused again.
Should I order the Y580(or inspiron 17rSE) from the US?If yes,then what about the warranty and stuff?
Or should I go with sammy?[/QUOTE]

bro.... if you can get Y580 that would be great otherwise this is  second option dont consider 17r se its bulky , heavy , short battery life less then 2 hours no good display no  good sound....just no VFM in anycase!! dont think further just buy this sammy!!! throttling never happened with me! and just temps screwed in gta 4 which can be fixed in new drivers update i believe!! buy fast the 1+year warranty is till 31st august only!


----------



## rider (Aug 24, 2012)

sj2202  said:


> Relax buddy....It's the Z580
> 
> Hello everyone....It's nice to see so many owners...
> I had decided to buy sammy a month ago but this is my first laptop so I just couldn't go with my decision considering the overheating and throttling issue.
> ...





Get dell inspiron it comes with international warranty if you opt, one member in our forum transferred his warranty from dell US to dell india.


----------



## RON28 (Aug 24, 2012)

if its not available in india, then forget it because if by chance you face any problems, you have to send your laptop to US which is very inconvenient, i would suggest you to go for sammy then.


----------



## sj2202 (Aug 24, 2012)

rider said:


> Get dell inspiron it comes with international warranty if you opt, one member in our forum transferred his warranty from dell US to dell india.



Ok,I did a little research on that earlier but I found out that Accidental Damage Protection is not transferable via International warranty(According to the dell US CC).
So is it still a recommended purchase?



RON28 said:


> if its not available in india, then forget it because if by chance you face any problems, you have to send your laptop to US which is very inconvenient, i would suggest you to go for sammy then.



Hmmmm....Ya...I had a feeling I would have to buy sammy only..


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 24, 2012)

sj2202 said:


> !


Relax buddy....It's the Z580 

Hello everyone....It's nice to see so many owners... 
I had decided to buy sammy a month ago but this is my first laptop so I just couldn't go with my decision considering the overheating and throttling issue.
I decided to wait and in the mean time I kept following this thread.
But I couldn't wait longer and since currently there isn't any better option,so I again made up my mind to buy it.
But yesterday I came to know that one of my very good friends is currently in US and will be returning by october.
Now I am confused again.
Should I order the Y580(or inspiron 17rSE) from the US?If yes,then what about the warranty and stuff?
Or should I go with sammy?[/QUOTE]
get Sammy or Inspiron then cuz as members said lenovo ain't providing warraty in INDIA!! so!


----------



## sj2202 (Aug 24, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> bro.... if you can get Y580 that would be great otherwise this is  second option dont consider 17r se its bulky , heavy , short battery life less then 2 hours no good display no  good sound....just no VFM in anycase!! dont think further just buy this sammy!!! throttling never happened with me! and just temps screwed in gta 4 which can be fixed in new drivers update i believe!! buy fast the 1+year warranty is till 31st august only!







pratyush997 said:


> get Sammy or Inspiron then cuz as members said lenovo ain't providing warraty in INDIA!! so!





Ya...I guess you people are right.
Will go with sammy then....thanks for the input..


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 24, 2012)

sj2202 said:


> Ya...I guess you people are right.
> Will go with sammy then....thanks for the input..



 you will be very happy with you purchase i bet


----------



## Conan (Aug 24, 2012)

Don't know how much it matters, but, here is a screenshot of my Windows Experience Index score anyway.




BTW...how do I post an image directly. So that it appears as an image, not as a link to one?


----------



## rider (Aug 24, 2012)

sj2202 said:


> Ok,I did a little research on that earlier but I found out that Accidental Damage Protection is not transferable via International warranty(According to the dell US CC).
> So is it still a recommended purchase?



Its okay to not have accidental cover if there are no kids in you home and you take care of laptop from falling. But still it has better after sales service and no heating, performance issues like samsung. 
If you are interested in 15.6" laptop with GT 650M 2GB DDR5 better to buy new hp dv6 from US, its better than samsung in terms of performance as it has DDR5 memory unlike samsung's DDR3.


----------



## dan4u (Aug 24, 2012)

Conan said:


> Don't know how much it matters, but, here is a screenshot of my Windows Experience Index score anyway.
> 
> View attachment 6582
> 
> BTW...how do I post an image directly. So that it appears as an image, not as a link to one?



did you install a ssd??


----------



## Conan (Aug 24, 2012)

dan4u said:


> did you install a ssd??



Yes I did.  SanDisk Extreme 120 GB.

I am panning to post a pictorial guide on replacing the laptop hdd with an ssd, to help forum members who want to do the same.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi Guys!!

I was very keen on buying this laptop before going though this thread.
Could anyone please tell me if I should go for this laptop or not.
I will be using this laptop for more than 2-3 years.
So, I want to know if this laptop is reliable on the long run?

Any help would be highly appreciated.


----------



## daksh (Aug 24, 2012)

rider said:


> Its okay to not have accidental cover if there are no kids in you home and you take care of laptop from falling. But still it has better after sales service and no heating, performance issues like samsung.
> If you are interested in 15.6" laptop with GT 650M 2GB DDR5 better to buy new hp dv6 from US, its better than samsung in terms of performance as it has DDR5 memory unlike samsung's DDR3.



Just BTW, DV6 with gt 650m heats upto 100 for CPU and 90 for gpu too. Its not just a problem with Samsung.



Conan said:


> Yes I did.  SanDisk Extreme 120 GB.
> 
> I am panning to post a pictorial guide on replacing the laptop hdd with an ssd, to help forum members who want to do the same.



Please do that


----------



## jajbir (Aug 24, 2012)

can anybody plz tell me what are the cpu temps while normal use like surfing net ...........and what s/w to use to know fps while playing games !!


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 24, 2012)

jajbir said:


> can anybody plz tell me what are the cpu temps while normal use like surfing net ...........and what s/w to use to know fps while playing games !!



its around 45-55 when keeping on bed! right i m on bed its 52 and just type fraps on google


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Aug 24, 2012)

@Ujjwal: I am also planning to go for the Samsung Np550. But after reading many threads regarding the problems, I am confused. Could you kindly guide me in the right direction.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 24, 2012)

@ujjwal: you installed BIOS and nVidia driver? If yes then how are temps and fps?


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 25, 2012)

NO... I have  installed that 190 mb drivers for gt 650m i guess thats it!!  i have not seen any diff. in fps ! temps are even same too gta4 reaches 90 just that nthg else all games are super cool for me! and no throttling too bully, virtual tennis 4, burnout paradise and etc!! temps never reached more then 75 in those i guess@!!


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Aug 25, 2012)

This is quite a thread and this laptop is just awesome for the price!!


----------



## RON28 (Aug 25, 2012)

Conan said:


> Don't know how much it matters, but, here is a screenshot of my Windows Experience Index score anyway.
> 
> View attachment 6582
> 
> BTW...how do I post an image directly. So that it appears as an image, not as a link to one?


go to TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting and upload the image and the post the forum code here to direct appear the image.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 25, 2012)

@ujjwal: thanks for reply bro. What should I do with battery? I am not satisfied with less than 3hr backup.


----------



## ankan (Aug 25, 2012)

I finally decided to buy this laptop. Thanks for such a long and informative thread (took me 3-4 days to go through almost 100 pages!). I am concerned about the overheating issue but from the thread it seems most owners are ok with it except Pratyush (who probably got a defective piece?)

I am a bit confused whether to get the i5 version or the i7 version. 

I know the CPU doesn't make much difference in games (except for a few odd ones like GTA4) and even the i5 3210M is a very powerful CPU - almost as fast as Core 2 quad Q9650 3.0Ghz that I still use on my old desktop. 

Reading more reviews/benchmarks it looks like the core i7 3610QM is absolute beast - sometimes even faster than the previous generation's fastest desktop processor (2600k). Source: notebookcheck benchmarks.

I contacted the vendor and he had the only i7 version version available. I asked him to get the i5 version, he said he will get it in 3-4 days and now he says the i7 version is also sold out and it will take 4-5 more days to get new stock


----------



## RON28 (Aug 25, 2012)

^^^post your battery level screenshot.


----------



## avj (Aug 25, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> NO... I have  installed that 190 mb drivers for gt 650m i guess thats it!!  i have not seen any diff. in fps ! temps are even same too gta4 reaches 90 just that nthg else all games are super cool for me! and no throttling too bully, virtual tennis 4, burnout paradise and etc!! temps never reached more then 75 in those i guess@!!


that is bcoz those games use hd graphics


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 25, 2012)

avj said:


> that is bcoz those games use hd graphics



NO...bully and virtual tennis 4 and burnout all running on gt 650m i checked


----------



## avj (Aug 25, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> NO...bully and virtual tennis 4 and burnout all running on gt 650m i checked



then manually change them to hd graphics u'll get better temps w/o much change in performance


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 25, 2012)

hmm ok!!


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 25, 2012)

RON28 said:


> ^^^post your battery level screenshot.



Battery level bole to?


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 25, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> Battery level bole to?



i guess he is talking about battery wear level may be??


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 25, 2012)

then here it is *i.imgur.com/V3Ydm.png


----------



## avj (Aug 25, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> then here it is *i.imgur.com/V3Ydm.png


u need to calibrate i guess see full charge capacity is more than designed capacity


----------



## rgsilent (Aug 25, 2012)

rgsilent said:


> Is anyone elses trackpad slightly unresponsive? My cursor sometimes doesn't move only and I have to life my finger up and then do it all over again. Which sucks. Is there some sensitivity setting I can access?



Can someone answer this, please?


----------



## RON28 (Aug 25, 2012)

rgsilent said:


> Can someone answer this, please?



have you installed synaptics drivers?


----------



## suyog6996 (Aug 25, 2012)

hey guys last week i got my samsung np550 with core i7 
 everythings running perfect

installed and played 
dirt 3
assasins creed 2
prototype 2(awesome)

yesterday i fired up max payne 3 without any issues 
temps wer 70+ after 30 mins of playing

today tried witcher 2 
again similar temps

so far so good ...m very happy wid its performance

but....

after about 3 days of gaming
my space bar key gives out a faint squeaky sound which is irritating ..
any solution will be appreciated 

and anybody having xbox 360 controller for windows ?
if yes pls confirm if it supports all kinds of games ..fps and rpg included 
..thanks in advance


----------



## herlepras (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi all,

Long time reader of this thread 

Just want to confirm that even those buying on aug31st will be getting the 1+1 extended warratny offer?
i just have to buy it on or before 31st and even register online before 31st  and that seasl the deal?

PS- 1st post, registered only to ask this , hoping to be an owner of the 550p soon !
Also, any reviews of the viewing angles on this?


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 25, 2012)

Only 25% was remaining. I went to BIOS and calibrated the battery. Now in"Full capacity charge its showing 47730. See above what it was showing before. Have I done mistake?

And now it's showing 3% wear level.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 25, 2012)

^wth? mine was always 0%..even I used to play game on it


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 25, 2012)

I knew it, there is some problem with battery. Damn.


----------



## sakii (Aug 25, 2012)

^^ it happened with me too.....aftr callibration it beacame 0% wear lvl nd later it became 3% wear level....!!!


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 25, 2012)

Oh, then how much backup you are getting nowdays?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 25, 2012)

so when i will get refund.........budget for rig will Halved  ..so will be getting that hp lappy w/ amd apu a8 ......for 33k ...I faqin trolled by dad.....


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 25, 2012)

Oh. That's sad bro. Now get the replAcement of NP550P.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 25, 2012)

well "NO."   not again dude...sammy I'm faqin tired of measuring temps dude


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 25, 2012)

sakii said:


> ^^ it happened with me too.....aftr callibration it beacame 0% wear lvl nd later it became 3% wear level....!!!



mine always stays 0% 



pratyush997 said:


> well "NO."   not again dude...sammy I'm faqin tired of measuring temps dude
> 
> well "NO."   not again dude...sammy I'm faqin tired of measuring temps dude



your wish bro  its better not to measure temps again and again!


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 25, 2012)

sorry for getting  again.....^yo bro i'm gonna get either ipad 2 or galaxy tab 620 ...both are around 22-24k...which is better?


----------



## avj (Aug 25, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> sorry for getting  again.....^yo bro i'm gonna get either ipad 2 or galaxy tab 620 ...both are around 22-24k...which is better?


why do u want a tablet??show off??


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 25, 2012)

^lol h ha a ...no dude..as my nokia x6 is. super outdated so ....wanted an cool upgrade n i doono want mobile cuz it costs more as compared to tab...for eg.galaxy tab 620 got same proccy as in sg 2 and ipad .....simply awesome!



ujjwal007 said:


> NO...bully and virtual tennis 4 and burnout all running on gt 650m i checked


That would be easy task for Gt 650....


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 25, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> sorry for getting  again.....^yo bro i'm gonna get either ipad 2 or galaxy tab 620 ...both are around 22-24k...which is better?



go for ipad2 dont think anything! @21k and ur done!! i have one same too! but got that for 23k it was amazin!!


----------



## avj (Aug 25, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^lol h ha a ...no dude..as my nokia x6 is. super outdated so ....wanted an cool upgrade n i doono want mobile cuz it costs more as compared to tab...for eg.galaxy tab 620 got same proccy as in sg 2 and ipad .....simply awesome!
> 
> 
> That would be easy task for Gt 650....


u cud wait and get a win 8 tablet


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 25, 2012)

^if and only I can grab one under 20k

^if and only I can grab one under 20k


----------



## rgsilent (Aug 25, 2012)

RON28 said:


> have you installed synaptics drivers?



No. I've not installed additional drivers. I just have the default synaptics driver. I did change the sensitivity a bit and unchecked circular scrolling and it seems slightly better but a little below expectations.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 25, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^if and only I can grab one under 20k
> 
> ^if and only I can grab one under 20k



no chance then!! go for ipad2 only! win 8 tab will be 25k+ i bet


----------



## RON28 (Aug 25, 2012)

Played Hot pursuit 2010, esp. for Swapnil and there was NO throttling issues at all.
*i48.tinypic.com/2wqbt5e.jpg
*i50.tinypic.com/21l3lh4.jpg

at 900P i got 30-50fps, and ocassionally went down to 20 fps while the car was crashing.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 25, 2012)

@RON28: really thanks bro. How come no throttling? And why only 45 fps? I get 55-60 fps and after 1/2hr play it start lagging for 5 secs and fps drop to 35-40 fps.

@RON28: really thanks bro. How come no throttling? And why only 45 fps? I get 55-60 fps and after 1/2hr play it start lagging for 5 secs and fps drop to 35-40 fps.


----------



## potheadninja (Aug 25, 2012)

suyog6996 said:


> hey guys last week i got my samsung np550 with core i7
> everythings running perfect
> 
> installed and played
> ...



On what settings did you play witcher 2 and what was your fps?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 25, 2012)

yoooooo guyzzz this is my 1000th post ....w/ lol.....btw seriously never expected this post gonna be written from mobile....

ps- btw I miss sound quality of sammy...it was awesome...


----------



## RON28 (Aug 25, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @RON28: really thanks bro. How come no throttling? And why only 45 fps? I get 55-60 fps and after 1/2hr play it start lagging for 5 secs and fps drop to 35-40 fps.
> 
> @RON28: really thanks bro. How come no throttling? And why only 45 fps? I get 55-60 fps and after 1/2hr play it start lagging for 5 secs and fps drop to 35-40 fps.


why im getting less fps then? need to install stock driver again and check it.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 25, 2012)

Yeah, check it. I have not installed any update yet. I played FEW two games without throttling, GRID Demo and Blur. DMC4 demo.

Yeah, check it. I have not installed any update yet. I played FEW two games without throttling, GRID Demo and Blur. DMC4 demo.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 25, 2012)

y is ur lappy throttling?
...seems like bios update is culprit!
did u installed that update?

y is ur lappy throttling?
...seems like bios update is culprit!
did u installed that update?


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 25, 2012)

To whom you are asking?


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 25, 2012)

so anybody facing throttling?


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 25, 2012)

Me... Me me me me me me me facing throttling


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 25, 2012)

demolisher48 said:


> so anybody facing throttling?



nope not even in gta4


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 26, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> Me... Me me me me me me me facing throttling


i was asking u dude! if it throttling seriously ...use throttle stop*
*-may raise temps


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh, sary. And yes I'll throttle stop. Now days I am not using laptop. Worried about battery. Tomorrow I'll talk to CC.

What about other i5 users? And @sakii: how is your battery backup?


----------



## RON28 (Aug 26, 2012)

played Battlefield Bad Company 2 at ULTRA settings and got very good FPS, minimum was 30 fps. graphics are good though but slightly disappointing in Snow, Skyrim is far better in it.

*i47.tinypic.com/6yi8gl.jpg
*i45.tinypic.com/jrusy1.jpg


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 26, 2012)

RON28 said:


> played Battlefield Bad Company 2 at ULTRA settings and got very good FPS, minimum was 30 fps. graphics are good though but slightly disappointing in Snow, Skyrim is far better in it.
> 
> *i47.tinypic.com/6yi8gl.jpg
> *i45.tinypic.com/jrusy1.jpg


looking awesome!! bro!!


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ron n ujjwal +many other....u got perfect sammy

Ron n ujjwal +many other....u got perfect sammy


----------



## RON28 (Aug 26, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Ron n ujjwal +many other....u got perfect sammy
> 
> Ron n ujjwal +many other....u got perfect sammy



Yes, damn happy with my choice, i had a laptop which had intel integrated GPU, even counter strike used to struggle on it, never imagined i would play all current games. Samsung did partiality with you and swapnil, but rest all are happy gaming.
why your dad is not willing to get a gaming rig for you even if you get refund?


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 26, 2012)

RON28 said:


> Yes, damn happy with my choice, i had a laptop which had intel integrated GPU, even counter strike used to struggle on it, never imagined i would play all current games. Samsung did partiality with you and swapnil, but rest all are happy gaming.
> why your dad is not willing to get a gaming rig for you even if you get refund?


yeah me2 very happy with my purchase  its awesome for even non-gamers too!!


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 26, 2012)

well i got it all fogured out. earlier buyers were havng throttling problem.. which even on using throttlestop cant be stopped. then i posted 2 methods 
1.to use power saver
2.max cpu 70
but they also limited fps. now i have found a perfect solution atlast . you will need throttlestop but it alone wont work for many. so first you need to use samsung optimized power option.
then use throttlestop and just clixk on fid to turbo then disable turbo. enabling turbo will give no extra performance and will give 90+ temps. disabling it i am getting temps less than 90 and full fps


----------



## RON28 (Aug 26, 2012)

demolisher48 said:


> well i got it all fogured out. earlier buyers were havng throttling problem.. which even on using throttlestop cant be stopped. then i posted 2 methods
> 1.to use power saver
> 2.max cpu 70
> but they also limited fps. now i have found a perfect solution atlast . you will need throttlestop but it alone wont work for many. so first you need to use samsung optimized power option.
> then use throttlestop and just clixk on fid to turbo then disable turbo. enabling turbo will give no extra performance and will give 90+ temps. disabling it i am getting temps less than 90 and full fps




it would be better if you tell the steps to members clearly like you earlier told about max CPU to 70%.


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 26, 2012)

step1: goto control panel.then choose power options.
step2:choose samsung optimized.
step3:run throttlestop. the check set multiplier option to turbo.
step4:check the option disable turbo.
step5: run games.
if you wont disable turbo you will get 90+ temps.. i played max payne high settings with 50fps avg at 900p for 2 hrs temp. was 87 cpu 86 gpu


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 26, 2012)

demolisher48 said:


> well i got it all fogured out. earlier buyers were havng throttling problem.. which even on using throttlestop cant be stopped. then i posted 2 methods
> 1.to use power saver
> 2.max cpu 70
> but they also limited fps. now i have found a perfect solution atlast . you will need throttlestop but it alone wont work for many. so first you need to use samsung optimized power option.
> then use throttlestop and just clixk on fid to turbo then disable turbo. enabling turbo will give no extra performance and will give 90  temps. disabling it i am getting temps less than 90 and full fps


even if u play game in alanced mode there will be no effect on cooling efficiency...best way is to limit fid to 27 n play games if temps touching 90C then set fid =25 ...and minimize it during playing...
I got 50 fps in gta iv in med. settings w/ that....
gta iv players 
use contig to defrag gta iv directory and use the special profile made for gta iv in nvidia inspector(app)... fps.will be 5-9 more.....tried and confirmed


----------



## rider (Aug 26, 2012)

All those GTA IV fanboys, buy the game Sleeping dogs from flipkart for 999/- and forget icenhancer like patches.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 26, 2012)

@ demolisher 48 underpowering cpu directly limits fid to 16 ......whats the faqin reason to run ts then....or else set fid-16 in ts and play ....i got exactly same results...



RON28 said:


> why your dad is not willing to get a gaming rig for you even if you get refund?


cuz i play games too much and study less...


----------



## dan4u (Aug 26, 2012)

rider said:


> All those GTA IV fanboys, buy the game Sleeping dogs from flipkart for 999/- and forget icenhancer like patches.


 hey how good is it compared to gta iv n saints row the third...??


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 26, 2012)

dan4u said:


> hey how good is it compared to gta iv n saints row the third...??


well i bet there ain't as good as customing in gta iv .....999 bucks is kinda more


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 26, 2012)

well that didnt work fr u right my method works jusr fine. to begin with using balanced power option causes throttling. in samsung optimized cpu is limited but as tge throttling is due to bios its stopped in samsung optimized and instead of undercloking cpu i am increasing it using ts..


----------



## rider (Aug 26, 2012)

dan4u said:


> hey how good is it compared to gta iv n saints row the third...??



The combat actions, graphics and much better story line than GTA IV, saints row 3 was spoofy masala game, it was different game.. sleeping dog has story and a great gaming package, its story of a undecover cop in hongkong. You can say its combination of batman arkham, max payne and grand theft auto series.


----------



## dan4u (Aug 26, 2012)

demolisher48 said:


> well that didnt work fr u right my method works jusr fine. to begin with using balanced power option causes throttling. in samsung optimized cpu is limited but as tge throttling is due to bios its stopped in samsung optimized and instead of undercloking cpu i am increasing it using ts..



hey also try underclocking the gpu, it reduces the gpu temps, the 296.87 driver makes the gpu boost to 950mhz, which is quite high for this card, I used msi afterburner n reduced by 100mhz, now the boost is 850mhz....there is no difference in performance/fps in any game.......I played *Battlefield 3* for *1hr 45min*, the max gpu was *83c*........so future bios n driver update's will make a difference,  here's the fps readings ....

2012-08-26 03:04:15 - bf3
Frames: 2664 - Time: 51495ms - *Avg: 51.733 - Min: 21 - Max: 64*........the fps remained at 33-45 most of the time, hardly ever went below 26

*i50.tinypic.com/96vurc.jpg

game pics in spoiler


Spoiler



*i46.tinypic.com/oankvr.jpg

*i45.tinypic.com/33f4yzs.jpg

*i45.tinypic.com/1ggi0y.jpg

*i45.tinypic.com/2hfuzv7.jpg

*i50.tinypic.com/358rpmx.jpg


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 26, 2012)

dan4u said:


> hey also try underclocking the gpu, it reduces the gpu temps, the 296.87 driver makes the gpu boost to 950mhz, which is quite high for this card, I used msi afterburner n reduced by 100mhz, now the boost is 850mhz....there is no difference in performance/fps in any game.......I played *Battlefield 3* for *1hr 45min*, the max gpu was *83c*........so future bios n driver update's will make a difference,  here's the fps readings ....
> 
> 2012-08-26 03:04:15 - bf3
> Frames: 2664 - Time: 51495ms - *Avg: 51.733 - Min: 21 - Max: 64*........the fps remained at 33-45 most of the time, hardly ever went below 26
> ...



damn its awesome!!!!!!! wow never wonder it could handle it inhigh settings!! they recommended a 6950 and do u like the game dan?? graphics  seems mind blowing


----------



## avj (Aug 26, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> Oh, sary. And yes I'll throttle stop. Now days I am not using laptop. Worried about battery. Tomorrow I'll talk to CC.
> 
> What about other i5 users? And @sakii: how is your battery backup?


even i got a back up of around 3 hrs only..i have i5


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 26, 2012)

demolisher48 said:


> well that didnt work fr u right my method works jusr fine. to begin with using balanced power option causes throttling. in samsung optimized cpu is limited but as tge throttling is due to bios its stopped in samsung optimized and instead of undercloking cpu i am increasing it using ts..


Hi dude I was telling that in even balanced mode if cpu temps rises than fan will do same what it does in high performance mode/turbo mode.....and turbo only enables in turbo mode ....in sammy optimized its disabled by default ....and in ur procedure fid.will be maxed to 32 n no turbo......so high temps..
if u guyz got temps issue try my method  or else go w/ his one



ujjwal007 said:


> no chance then!! go for ipad2 only! win 8 tab will be 25k  i bet


lol 25 ..........it will be launch not less than 30/35 k....cuz its competitor of ipad 3..n win 8? its just eye candy...got boored w/ those live tiles in a week


----------



## RON28 (Aug 26, 2012)

dan4u can you just tell me how to undeclock GT 650M to 835Mhz clock? because while playing BBC2 GPU raised to 950Mhz and temp was 88C. im little bit worried.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 26, 2012)

download msi afterburn dude...

download msi afterburn dude...

download msi afterburn dude...


----------



## dan4u (Aug 26, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> damn its awesome!!!!!!! wow never wonder it could handle it inhigh settings!! they recommended a 6950 and do u like the game dan?? graphics  seems mind blowing


yep,its awesome, different from regular first person shooters, the graphics is amazing ...the 650 can handle high settings, but theres also ultra setting...i only put the texture quality to ultra rest everythn high-medium ...


RON28 said:


> dan4u can you just tell me how to undeclock GT 650M to 835Mhz clock? because while playing BBC2 GPU raised to 950Mhz and temp was 88C. im little bit worried.


downlaod MSI afterburner, reduce the gpu clock to -100, you don't have to reduce the memory clock.... my gpu never crossed 84c after I did this,


----------



## RON28 (Aug 26, 2012)

downloaded, after that?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 26, 2012)

In my case gpu runs cooler than cpu ...y?



RON28 said:


> downloaded, after that?


see what dan4u posted above ur post....


----------



## RON28 (Aug 26, 2012)

dan4u said:


> yep,its awesome, different from regular first person shooters, the graphics is amazing ...the 650 can handle high settings, but theres also ultra setting...i only put the texture quality to ultra rest everythn high-medium ...
> 
> downlaod MSI afterburner, reduce the gpu clock to -100, you don't have to reduce the memory clock.... my gpu never crossed 84c after I did this,



but how? tell step by step na...


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 26, 2012)

^ there should be a gpu clock in that app....reduce the clock to -100 by sliding tge slider left. and save settings


----------



## dan4u (Aug 26, 2012)

1. launch MSI ab, initially it will show default settings, i.e both core click and memory clock will be 0

2. reduce the gpu clock slider to the left, till 0 becomes -100

3. click apply on the bottom, save it if you want 

4. to verify launch gpu z, on the bottom right you will see boost at 850mhz...



you can also reduce gpu clock by 20,30,40 etc ...n see if it works, not necessarily by 100


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 26, 2012)

avj said:


> even i got a back up of around 3 hrs only..i have i5


Ok bro. But I think yours is new then why you are getting low backup?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 26, 2012)

^how can u relate new lappy w/ battery backup? all depends on app/procceses he is running.....power consuption..


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 26, 2012)

Hmmm, with time why battery backup is reduced? It's depend upon how you use it during a period of time.

@avj: what apps you running? Check your battery status in HWMOnitor TOO. Pratyush is right.


----------



## prashanth2692 (Aug 26, 2012)

har said:


> There is only silver colour available !!!!! Its a one colour model !! Where are you getting the black ? make sure its the 550p



hey har..........
iam new to thinkdigit forum.....actually my intrest in samsung series 5 550p brought me here......i have read few of the post in this thread(and its a >100 pages thread)......so i would like to know about the present battery backup, (if u have used dell xps 15)heat emmision compared to dell xps 15, stability of case(i.e., build quality), webcam quality, sound of 550p..... of 550p 

p.s : thanks in advance


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 26, 2012)

Guyzz I'm faqin confused...
Should I get refund or replacement? 
If replacement then what if lappy has same issues..will I get refund in that case?....
I really donno want to loose that faqin hot beast!


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 26, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Guyzz I'm faqin confused...
> Should I get refund or replacement?
> If replacement then what if lappy has same issues..will I get refund in that case?....
> I really donno want to loose that faqin hot beast!
> ...


bro just go for replacement next time dont **** your laptop with throttle stop or anything lol


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 26, 2012)

^
Who is gonna give you a full refund ? Just curious. Samsung India ? Or the Dealer/site?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 26, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> bro just go for replacement next time dont **** your laptop with throttle stop or anything lol


lol yeah....I will ask that 120w adapter too..and check faqin temps ri8 there....will play gta iv on highest settings w/ v sync on.... cc trolled?



randomuser111 said:


> ^
> Who is gonna give you a full refund ? Just curious. Samsung India ? Or the Dealer/site?


Its work on cc dude


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 26, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> lol yeah....I will ask that 120w adapter too..and check faqin temps ri8 there....will play gta iv on highest settings w/ v sync on.... cc trolled?



lol bro... haha you should definetely do that!! just dont leave the service centre!! until you trolled them fully


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 26, 2012)

new bios released


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 26, 2012)

demolisher48 said:


> new bios released



link??


----------



## HighPerformance (Aug 26, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> bro just go for replacement next time dont **** your laptop with throttle stop or anything lol



Hi, I was reading this thread for past two days and I was going through various reviews over net.
I've short listed the model *NP550P5C-S02IN* with Ci7 and BluRay Drive.
Here are my queries:
1. What's throttling ? Is it because of manufacturer defect for few units or for all the units ?
2. Did anybody watched 3D movie using NP550P5C-S02IN ? If yes, how was the quality ?
3. Does the BluRay drive Write the BluRay Discs ?
4. Is the memory of 1600 MHz ? Can it be upgraded to 4+4+4 or 8 + 8 + 8 GB in future ?
5. Does it support 2 HDDs ? One for Normal and the other for SSD. Does it support RAID1 ?
6. Does the palm rest gets heated during high performance ?

Kindly provide the information so that I can go for buying without further delay !

... Thanks & Regards.


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 26, 2012)

goto samsung site dude


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 26, 2012)

^^Check whether it solves temps/throttling..............I'm faqin waiting.......excited too..


----------



## dexbg (Aug 26, 2012)

Latest Samsung NP550-SO1IN owner reporting  .. all thanks to this wonderful thread.

Thanks for the quick replies you all gave .. lets keep this keep this going strong.


----------



## HighPerformance (Aug 26, 2012)

demolisher48 said:


> goto samsung site dude



In Samsung site, they just mentioned BluRay Disc. Not clear whether it can write BluRay Discs.


----------



## HighPerformance (Aug 26, 2012)

dexbg said:


> Latest Samsung NP550-SO1IN owner reporting  .. all thanks to this wonderful thread.
> 
> Thanks for the quick replies you all gave .. lets keep this keep this going strong.



Hi,
Dexbg,
is it ci5 ?


----------



## HighPerformance (Aug 26, 2012)

*Is NP550p5c-s02in having BluRay Writer ?*

Hi,

Is NP550p5c-s02in having BluRay Writer ?

... Thanks & Regards


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 26, 2012)

^ n 1st congrats to u!


----------



## dexbg (Aug 26, 2012)

So far..

+
Awesome speakers.
Battery life.
1 TB storage.

-
Keyboard/keypress is a little squeaky ..
Touchpad feels slow.


No gaming yet.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 26, 2012)

dexbg said:


> Keyboard/keypress is a little squeaky ..
> Touchpad feels slow.


u can incresase both senstivity and speed in control panel dude!


----------



## dexbg (Aug 26, 2012)

I already have it maxed out in the Control Panel .. 

I've been using a Vaio prior to this.. so maybe its because of the different texture.. will take some getting used to.

Laptop has been pretty cool .. One question do I need to manually turn on Heavy Graphics mode or will it auto-detect during game n switch. ??


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 26, 2012)

dexbg said:


> Latest Samsung NP550-SO1IN owner reporting  .. all thanks to this wonderful thread.
> 
> Thanks for the quick replies you all gave .. lets keep this keep this going strong.



congratz bro


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 26, 2012)

dexbg said:


> I already have it maxed out in the Control Panel ..
> 
> I've been using a Vaio prior to this.. so maybe its because of the different texture.. will take some getting used to.
> 
> Laptop has been pretty cool .. One question do I need to manually turn on Heavy Graphics mode or will it auto-detect during game n switch. ??


Optimus is take care of that


----------



## Digital Fragger (Aug 26, 2012)

guys any improvements with new bios?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 26, 2012)

@ujjwal did u tried that new BIOs Update?


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 26, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> @ujjwal did u tried that new BIOs Update?



NO..not yet! but will do in 10 mins


----------



## joseph_msc (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi all,

Its a good thread for the best laptop available in india!! I am following the thread since a week in thinking to buy the samsung np550p5c-s02in. Presently my laptop is dead and working on desktop. Today i have got another option to import HP ENVY 17t-3200 3D @ US$ 1239.00 after using 33% off coupon code (Actual price US$ 1849.99) from USA through my cousin. It will cost 68k to 69k for me while sammy is 62k in my place. But it will take 3 months to get the 3D laptop. No i am thinking that is it worth waiting??? The following are the specs!!

*HP ENVY 17t-3200 3D*
3rd generation Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3610QM Processor (2.3 GHz, 6MB L3 Cache)
Radeon(TM) HD 7850M Graphics 1GB GDDR5 Memory
8GB 1600MHz DDR3 System Memory (2 Dimm)
H1TB 5400 rpm Hard Drive
6-Cell Lithium-Ion Battery
17.3-inch diagonal Radiance Full HD 3D Infinity LED-backlit Display (1920x1080)
Blu-ray player & SuperMulti DVD burner
720p HD video streaming webcam supports Skype
Intel 2x2 802.11a/b/g/n WLAN + Bluetooth(R)
Full-size Radiance backlit keyboard with numeric keypad

The SSD is missing but there is an empty slot i guess, But one more issue is HD 7850m, is it worthful than gt 650m i could not find any benchmarks for hd 7850m. And is there any throttling / heat issues with this laptop. Anybody have info?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 26, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> NO..not yet! but will do in 10 mins


30 mins crossed dude..I'm faqin waiting..lol


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Aug 26, 2012)

> Hi all,
> 
> Its a good thread for the best laptop available in india!! I am following the thread since a week in thinking to buy the samsung np550p5c-s02in. Presently my laptop is dead and working on desktop. Today i have got another option to import HP ENVY 17t-3200 3D @ US$ 1239.00 after using 33% off coupon code (Actual price US$ 1849.99) from USA through my cousin. It will cost 68k to 69k for me while sammy is 62k in my place. But it will take 3 months to get the 3D laptop. No i am thinking that is it worth waiting??? The following are the specs!!




From which site??


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 26, 2012)

Wtf? guyzz a owner of HP Pavilion G6 2005AX is getting avg. 30fps on highest settings in Gta iv and i was getting 50 in same case....hp costs 33k n this lappy 58k...It ain't fair guyzz


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 26, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Wtf? guyzz a owner of HP Pavilion G6 2005AX is getting avg. 30fps on highest settings in Gta iv and i was getting 50 in same case....hp costs 33k n this lappy 58k...It ain't fair guyzz



lol bro


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 26, 2012)

^So should I get refund and get that lappy n iPad 2 ?


----------



## RON28 (Aug 26, 2012)

joseph_msc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Its a good thread for the best laptop available in india!! I am following the thread since a week in thinking to buy the samsung np550p5c-s02in. Presently my laptop is dead and working on desktop. Today i have got another option to import HP ENVY 17t-3200 3D @ US$ 1239.00 after using 33% off coupon code (Actual price US$ 1849.99) from USA through my cousin. It will cost 68k to 69k for me while sammy is 62k in my place. But it will take 3 months to get the 3D laptop. No i am thinking that is it worth waiting??? The following are the specs!!
> 
> ...



close your eyes and go for it, but do research about international warranty. can you give us link to that laptop? AMD 7850M would easily handle 1080p gaming.

i think you are talking about this?? link.


----------



## dan4u (Aug 26, 2012)

*Guys I think the BIOS update fixed it............played max payne 3 for 40 mins in high performance , no throttling whatsoever.*...will have to play for prolonged period to make sure...


----------



## suyog6996 (Aug 26, 2012)

potheadninja said:


> On what settings did you play witcher 2 and what was your fps?



I played on native resolution with medium settings 
didn do fraps
but i can assure u the game went pretty smooth and the excellent graphics of witcher 2 was justified
..honestly i am ok with medium settings later turned to high and the movement was a little jerky but still playable 
hope it helps

next time i ll put up fps


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 26, 2012)

faq did u checked it by ts? n plz post direct download lunk of that update plzzzz

faq did u checked it by ts? n plz post direct download lunk of that update plzzzz


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 26, 2012)

dan4u said:


> *Guys I think the BIOS update fixed it............played max payne 3 for 40 mins in high performance , no throttling whatsoever.*...will have to play for prolonged period to make sure...



did u checked the temps dan? and i cant find the new bios in samsung site can u provide a link?


----------



## Conan (Aug 26, 2012)

HighPerformance said:


> Hi, I was reading this thread for past two days and I was going through various reviews over net.
> I've short listed the model *NP550P5C-S02IN* with Ci7 and BluRay Drive.
> Here are my queries:
> 1. What's throttling ? Is it because of manufacturer defect for few units or for all the units ?
> ...



1. Throttling means that CPU/GPU downgrade themselves to a lower performance level based on adverse conditions like high operating temperature or insufficient power supply. It results in sudden performance drops, which is especially noticeable in processor/graphics intensive applications. It is currently an issue with some units only.

2. The screen is not a 3D screen. It is a matte finish, 15.6 inch, 1600 x 900 pixel LCD display.

3. It is a blu-ray player only + DVD-RW.

4. It is indeed 1600 MHz DDR3 RAM. It has only 2 RAM slots.

5. It only has 2 SATA slots, one for the HDD and the other for the optical drive.

6. It depends on your perspective and usage conditions. It does get warm, but, not uncomfortably warm.

 Has anyone noticed that all manufacturers (including Acer & Lenovo) are selling their 3rd gen i7 models at around 65k ? But, all of them have only 630m !! Only Dell and of course, Samsung, are offering better in that price range.


----------



## dan4u (Aug 26, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> faq did u checked it by ts? n plz post direct download lunk of that update plzzzz
> 
> faq did u checked it by ts? n plz post direct download lunk of that update plzzzz



Yea Bro Just ran TS bench, FID remained 31 throughout......No throttling, the Max temp according to TS was 85c, but in HWmonitor it was 92c, but that doesn't matter, the fact is there is *NO THROTTLING* 

n about the link, go here, on the left side select firmware n download the 2.12MB file, its Samsung's BIOS updater, it checks your laptop's BIOS n tells you if there's an update..........I knew a BIOS or driver update could fix this issue n it seems its solved now


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 26, 2012)

BIOS was Culprit...So i'm getting replacement...

@Ujjwal:- Did u tried it? Direct download LINK


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 26, 2012)

just installed it! but howcome i know it does affect anything because throttling never happened with me lol


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 27, 2012)

^lol.but did u underpowered ur cpu?

^lol.but did u underpowered ur cpu?


----------



## magnet (Aug 27, 2012)

DOes this lappy have a sim card slot?

Alsoon tech specs on samsung official spec the power option does have option for 120w adapter so it means there is an option to get one? right?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 27, 2012)

no sin card slot dude

no sin card slot dude


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Aug 27, 2012)

joseph_msc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Its a good thread for the best laptop available in india!! I am following the thread since a week in thinking to buy the samsung np550p5c-s02in. Presently my laptop is dead and working on desktop. Today i have got another option to import HP ENVY 17t-3200 3D @ US$ 1239.00 after using 33% off coupon code (Actual price US$ 1849.99) from USA through my cousin. It will cost 68k to 69k for me while sammy is 62k in my place. But it will take 3 months to get the 3D laptop. No i am thinking that is it worth waiting??? The following are the specs!!
> 
> ...



I don't think the Hp ENVY 17 is available in India. If I am right HP will not provide warranty to those models which are not officially available here. So don't expect warranty here.
Please go through this link to see what models of ENVY are presently available in India- *www8.hp.com/in/en/products/laptops/index.html?facet=Home


----------



## boltcat (Aug 27, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Yea Bro Just ran TS bench, FID remained 31 throughout......No throttling, the Max temp according to TS was 85c, but in HWmonitor it was 92c, but that doesn't matter, the fact is there is *NO THROTTLING*
> 
> n about the link, go here, on the left side select firmware n download the 2.12MB file, its Samsung's BIOS updater, it checks your laptop's BIOS n tells you if there's an update..........I knew a BIOS or driver update could fix this issue n it seems its solved now



is there any new bios menu options added in this new update?


----------



## prashanth2692 (Aug 27, 2012)

hey guys..........
iam new to thinkdigit forum.....actually my intrest in samsung series 5 550p brought me here......i have read few of the post in this thread(and its a >100 pages thread)......so i would like to know about the present battery backup, (if u have used dell xps 15)heat emmision compared to dell xps 15, stability of case(i.e., build quality), webcam quality, sound of 550p.....

p.s : thanks in advance


----------



## HighPerformance (Aug 27, 2012)

Conan said:


> 1. Throttling means that CPU/GPU downgrade themselves to a lower performance level based on adverse conditions like high operating temperature or insufficient power supply. It results in sudden performance drops, which is especially noticeable in processor/graphics intensive applications. It is currently an issue with some units only.
> 
> 2. The screen is not a 3D screen. It is a matte finish, 15.6 inch, 1600 x 900 pixel LCD display.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much Conan for prompt reply.
1. Any method to check-up the throttling effect at shop itself so that it will be replaced immediately ?
2. Not on it's screen. Can we play 3D BluRay/ DVD/ a file downloaded from internet to watch on external 3D TV / monitor using HDMI port ?
3. I've called Samsung technical support and they said it's BD Writer too. After your reply I'm confused.
4. Can RAM be upgrade memory to 8+8 GB in future ?
5. Can existing HDD of 5400rpm be upgraded to a HDD with 7200rpm ?
6. Acceptable.

... Thanks & Regards


----------



## p!e (Aug 27, 2012)

Is the throttling issue solved with the new Bios update?


----------



## zenom-z (Aug 27, 2012)

i kept the trottlestop as fid=31.. and test.... until 50%.. it stayed at 31.. then 26... and 31 again... 

going to test with games... bdw after the new update.. should we keep the cpu max usage as 60?


----------



## kayjay2050 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi friends...i have been regularly following this thread for the past few days...i have read about the throttling and high temp problems that few are facing...is it the same for all buyers??...how about the games other than gta 4 is it facing any problem?...The specs of this lap is really luring me:/...if it really has serious throttling/temp issues which cannot be rectified the only alternative left for me is the trinity A8 quad core hp lap for 33k which is another VFM buy imo...So u guys tel me...shall i go for the sammy?...if so i have to get it before 31st of this month....(extra one year warranty offer)...Also suggest me stores in chennai or bangalore where i can buy it!!!


----------



## RON28 (Aug 27, 2012)

ok so played BFBC2 for an hour at ULTRA settings, and i after updating BIOS temps are now around 93C, earlier it was 105C. *PLEASE NOTE* this time i didnt limited the CPU to 70%. i changed minimum to 20% and maximum to 100%, to check whether there is any performance dip in middle, but game ran butter smooth at 900p ULTRA settings. and i must say the Nvidia recent driver update has been really good.
*i47.tinypic.com/1hp4sn.jpg
*i49.tinypic.com/fut6hz.jpg

i can't say about throttling because that never happened with me, but yes Temps have improved a lot.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 27, 2012)

@RON28 The temps seem kind of high. He carerull mate


----------



## RON28 (Aug 27, 2012)

^^yes, on load temps should be below 85C for both.


----------



## zenom-z (Aug 27, 2012)

Did u try crysis 2 ?  Under ultra high settings ?? no probs ? and also Batman... bdw.. which drivers did u use ?


----------



## HighPerformance (Aug 27, 2012)

The main differences between NP550p5c-S02IN and NP550p5c-S01IN are:
1. Processor Ci7 Vs Ci5
Cache 6MB Vs 3MB
Cores: 4 Vs 2
Threads: 8 Vs 4

2. BluRay Drive (Not sure whether it can write a BD) Vs DVD RW
3. RAM : 8 GB vs 6 GB
4. Price difference Rs.10,000.

Can anybody justify spending Rs.10,000 more for S02 over S01 ?

.... Thanks & Regards

Hi,
Is there any owner of NP550p5c-S02IN ?
If yes, pl. let me know whether Blu Ray discs can be burnt using this Laptop ?
... Thanks & Regards

Hi,
The model I'm looking at is NP550p5c-S02IN of Ci7.
I'm getting mixed responses regarding BluRay Drive. All shop keepers I visited were saying "It can write BDs". Even Samsung Technical Support said the same. But on this thread only, I got reply as "It can't write BDs.".
Totally confused. Because if it's not BD Writer then spending Rs.10,000 more for this model over S01IN may not be wise decision.

... Thanks & Regards


----------



## dexbg (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi @HighPerformance

I had the choice of buying both S02IN & S01IN but opted for the S01IN .. didnt feel the 10,000k was needed that much.
I'll rather spend the saved money on accessories & upgrades. Mouse, Cooler + SSD.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 27, 2012)

@ron......Why da faq ur lappy broke my lappy's record...n y didn't u told abt temps 
..
its 3000th post of the  thread


----------



## dan4u (Aug 27, 2012)

^^ the difference is 8k, not 10k, and the price difference is totally justified.......the dell 15r se i5 with 4gb ram costs 50,990, the same one with i7 and 8gb ram costs 59,990..and it does not include blu-ray, just changing the ram and procy increased the price by 9k. if you're not planing to use the blu-ray or do any intense video rendering, get the i5....


----------



## RON28 (Aug 27, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> @ron......Why da faq ur lappy broke my lappy's record...n y didn't u told abt temps
> ..
> its 3000th post of the  thread


at 70% CPU i get 80C that 93C were on 100%, i already posted about temps when i bought the laptop. dan4u suggested me to set cpu to 70%.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 27, 2012)

after bios update did u tried playing w/o cpu limiting?

after bios update did u tried playing w/o cpu limiting?


----------



## RON28 (Aug 27, 2012)

arre told na, i have set the CPU to max on turbo mode, that is 3.1Ghz...on that i got 93C.


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 27, 2012)

so dex are you facing any throttling?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 27, 2012)

okay now its cool...

okay now its cool...


----------



## zenom-z (Aug 27, 2012)

RON28 said:


> arre told na, i have set the CPU to max on turbo mode, that is 3.1Ghz...on that i got 93C.



how to set CPU to max on turbo mode ?? 

using throttle stop> select fid=turbo >> turn on ???


----------



## dexbg (Aug 27, 2012)

demolisher48 said:


> so dex are you facing any throttling?



have only tried one game , played Dirt 3 for 15 mins yesterday, 900p high settings.
Temps went to 80+ for CPU & GPU

The touch-pad & palm rest got warm ..

No throttling.


----------



## zenom-z (Aug 27, 2012)

How did u set turbo mode ?? throttle stop > increase fid=turbo>turn on ??


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 27, 2012)

^^Fn+f11..


----------



## sj2202 (Aug 27, 2012)

Anybody checked the new Nvidia BETA drivers??
NVIDIA DRIVERS 306.02BETA


----------



## dan4u (Aug 27, 2012)

^hmmm will try it, but I'm skeptical about beta driver's, the last time I installed 304.79 I couldn't launch saints row 3......will try it, if somthins wrong I'll revert back to 296.87


----------



## Theodre (Aug 27, 2012)

My laptops DOOMED!!! I think the first one to have a repair in this thread, right????? It say's HDD Password frozen!!!!;( Cannot boot and my dream lap doomed ;(


----------



## rekrow (Aug 27, 2012)

same thing happend to me. i set it to windowed mode. it works


----------



## RON28 (Aug 27, 2012)

^^^OMG what happened?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 27, 2012)

nope...dan was first...then some other guyz then me n then you...

nope...dan was first...then some other guyz then me n then you...


----------



## rekrow (Aug 27, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> nope...dan was first...then some other guyz then me n then you...
> 
> nope...dan was first...then some other guyz then me n then you...



what did you guys do to get it fixed? incase it happens to me


----------



## dan4u (Aug 27, 2012)

^ what did you do to get that message??




and I did a 3dmark06 after the installing Nvidia 306.02 beta driver, got 14523....its about 300 points more than previous


----------



## rekrow (Aug 27, 2012)

dan4u said:


> ^ what did you do to get that message??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how much did you get for the official driver? could you post the pics of both?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 27, 2012)

rekrow said:


> what did you guys do to get it fixed? incase it happens to me


I mean ...owners who went to service station....


----------



## RON28 (Aug 27, 2012)

dan4u said:


> ^ what did you do to get that message??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


300 points is a commendable improvement.


----------



## rekrow (Aug 27, 2012)

NikiNfOuR said:


> My laptops DOOMED!!! I think the first one to have a repair in this thread, right????? It say's HDD Password frozen!!!!;( Cannot boot and my dream lap doomed ;(


found this solution online. its just a bios issue. do this 

Remove your hard drive.Reboot computer.
While its rebooting press F2 to enter the BIOS
Press Alt-F to restore BIOS defaults
Replace the hard drive

Sometimes your computer vendor
maybe able to reset HDD pwd depending on model



RON28 said:


> 300 points is a commendable improvement.



is that improvement in comparison with the official driver or the older beta one?


----------



## dan4u (Aug 27, 2012)

^^ its compared to the old official driver 296.87 , I got 14206


----------



## magnet (Aug 28, 2012)

Is it a mistake

Samsung Series 5 NP550P5C-S02IN 3rd Gen Ci7/8GB/1TB/2GB Graphics/Win 7 HP: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook

65w adapter?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 28, 2012)

^yup it is-l,..we r getting 90w one but we should get 120w..

^yup it is-l,..we r getting 90w one but we should get 120w..


----------



## Conan (Aug 28, 2012)

So, as I mentioned in one of my earlier posts, I replaced my laptop's HDD with an SSD. I decided to go for a clean install of Windows, using the disc provided with the laptop. In case, someone wants to transfer everything (including applications and games) from the HDD to the SSD, various drive cloning methods can be used (Look it up on google). Here's a guide on replacing the mechanical HDD with an SSD . 

Some caution points to keep in mind before starting:


If you don't have any experience with assembling/replacing PC components, please get this done professionally or at the very least do it under supervision.
Use a non magnetic tool set since HDD may get damaged by magnetic materials.
Whenever disassembling the parts, remember the original orientation.
PC components are susceptible to damage by electrostatic discharge. Please wear latex or similar gloves while working. If not available, discharge the electrostatic build up from your hands by touching a grounded metallic object.


Procedure (Please excuse the formatting issue. The order is -  procedure/step followed by the picture, not the other way round, even if it may seem so):


Use a multi tool kit like this one.

*i47.tinypic.com/30c0xft.jpg

Power down the laptop and remove the battery.

*i49.tinypic.com/20f92c7.jpg

Remove the single screw holding the back cover.

*i47.tinypic.com/2hqxtnt.jpg

Slide the back cover in the direction shown, and lift it up to remove.

*i46.tinypic.com/jry2ah.jpg

Remove the 4 screws from the HDD tray.

*i50.tinypic.com/158a1aw.jpg

Lift up the HDD tray carefully, so as not to damage the connectors.

*i48.tinypic.com/2ns85z5.jpg

Remove 4 screws (2 on each side) from the tray to disassemble the tray and the HDD.

*i49.tinypic.com/5eelhs.jpg

*i50.tinypic.com/10sf57r.jpg

Slide out the adaptor from the HDD to expose the SATA connectors. 

*i46.tinypic.com/fnmo8.jpg

This adaptor will be used to dock the SSD with the laptop.

*i46.tinypic.com/34ecksk.jpg

Slide in the adaptor (removed from the HDD) onto the SSD's SATA connectors.

*i50.tinypic.com/28j9n50.jpg

Assemble the SSD with the tray using the 4 screws.

*i47.tinypic.com/fz5837.jpg

*i50.tinypic.com/2e33ogh.jpg

Dock the SSD and tray assembly into the laptop carefully and fix it onto the chassis using the 4 screws removed earlier.

*i47.tinypic.com/6r3v4h.jpg

Slide on the back cover and fix it with the single screw. (Refer steps 3 and 4)
Now, insert the battery, plug in AC power supply and boot up the laptop. Use the Windows DVD supplied with the laptop for Windows installation. 

Few extras: 


An HDD enclosure can convert the internal 2.5" SATA HDD into an external HDD.
Read up on SSD guides / reviews online. Especially, optimization guides from thessdreview.com.


Congratulations, your laptop's storage is not going to be the bottleneck in your high performance machine any longer. Now, enjoy fast boot times and game/application load times.


----------



## RON28 (Aug 28, 2012)

Conan you did a really great job by telling how to install SSD in this laptop with pictures. keep it up.

ok so installed new beta driver, and it did improved fps in game. i did small test in crysis2 and hot pursuit 2012 at 900p settings. crysis2 was on advanced setting whereas HP on ultra settings.

here are the logs.


*2012-08-28 00:50:01 - Crysis2
Frames: 1029 - Time: 29172ms - Avg: 35.274 - Min: 28 - Max: 48

2012-08-28 00:59:25 - NFS11
Frames: 856 - Time: 22854ms - Avg: 37.455 - Min: 27 - Max: 51*


----------



## dan4u (Aug 28, 2012)

@conan Great guide man....what size is the ssd?? I'd have definitely got one if it had an extra bay......


----------



## sunny5 (Aug 28, 2012)

@conan...been an owner of sammy for a couple of wks..was a silent watcher of the thread since then...(since i didnt had any throttling issues). A  grt effort dude.


----------



## nikhildewan (Aug 28, 2012)

finally bought the samsung 550p S02in model.... took more than 3 months to finally decide upon this laptop.... my choices varied from from dell xps 2nd gen to sony SVE 14 inch i7 to sony SVS 15inch i7 to finally this one... on the same day, got the delivery for my ford figo also... which is my first choice and took just 2 weeks to decide....drove straight from the showroom to nehru place for buying this laptop.... 

3 months for 57k lappy and 2 weeks for 570k vehicle....


----------



## dan4u (Aug 28, 2012)

^ haha Congrats.... lappy's are hard to decide, new models come out ever so often, for now sammy's the best bang for the buck,  have fun with your lap n also the figo....drive safe


----------



## Conan (Aug 28, 2012)

RON28 said:


> Conan you did a really great job by telling how to install SSD in this laptop with pictures. keep it up.
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## har (Aug 28, 2012)

@conan-Great effort !!  And share your boot times 

BTW this thread will soon become the longest thread in this section !!! Kudos to everyone !!


----------



## Theodre (Aug 28, 2012)

rekrow said:


> same thing happend to me. i set it to windowed mode. it works



How can you put it to windowed mode man???? Help me out!!


----------



## dan4u (Aug 28, 2012)

^ tell us what you did to get this problem??


----------



## Theodre (Aug 28, 2012)

dan4u said:


> ^ tell us what you did to get this problem??



I was booting all the distros in the live mode to check which is awesome since ubuntu 12.04 LTS sucked which is installed in my lap 
This means lot's of restarting!! Means a lot  But my friend said it's not a problem as a computer it's to restart!! But i don't know it could handle around >15 restarts


----------



## twostepsfromhell (Aug 28, 2012)

Can anyone tell me whether samsung provides onsite warranty ??


----------



## ankan (Aug 28, 2012)

still out of stock with my dealer 
He said he won't be able to get it before Aug 31 - so I won't get 2 year warranty 
I should have got the core i7 version when it was available!


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 28, 2012)

no, they provide carry in..


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 28, 2012)

@conan: a very simple and neat guide. Awesome dude. Check your notification.


----------



## dan4u (Aug 28, 2012)

twostepsfromhell said:


> Can anyone tell me whether samsung provides onsite warranty ??



You can get onsite if you extend the warranty, see this, Samsung smart warranty, the default warranty is carry-in.....

also, just ordered a Logitech G400 mouse from ebay for Rs 1700...can't wait to get it


----------



## zenom-z (Aug 28, 2012)

I played with new beta drivers, MW-3 , 900p, other all high settings.. new bios updated..... TUrbo mode, Kept two book... for 1 hour

These are the temps i got Help please here....  Is it ok ? or should i consider a replacement.. dan4u, demolisher, ron, prathyush..... 

imgur: the simple image sharer

Fps was around 43.. no throttling.. no cpu limitaion and on samsung optimized....


----------



## dexbg (Aug 28, 2012)

Your GPU seemed to stay 'cool' .. you can try limiting your CPU to a max 70% like the others and try this again. It should be bring down the heat and performance should be pretty much the same.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 28, 2012)

^^^I cant understand ...why dafaq we need to limit cpu? ^^do u even know limiting to 70% results in 16 fid that means 1.6 ghz....r u faqin kidding me?


----------



## zenom-z (Aug 28, 2012)

Yeah.. i dont understand y my gpu never exceeds 85 :/  any others played mw3 at full settings
??


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 28, 2012)

@zenomz: I guess temps are fine. If it crosses 105C then the problem may arise. But don't wait for that and as dexbg said try his method to reduce temps. Otherwise life span of your laptop will become short compare to other NP550Ps.


----------



## zenom-z (Aug 28, 2012)

yes.. i shall try now and se... thanx swapnil....


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 28, 2012)

@swapnil...temps are just not fine....100¡ãc for lappy is faqin hot......and other lappy donno cross 88¡ãc...yeah..I know it can alive till 105¡ãc but that temps may burn any other component in lappy....


----------



## zenom-z (Aug 28, 2012)

but gaming at high settings.. how about other laps,, like y580 ?


----------



## dan4u (Aug 28, 2012)

or reduce to 95%, that also works.....


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 28, 2012)

even 99% workss..

even 99% workss..


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 28, 2012)

@pratyush: Why you think temps are not fine. Ivy Bridge supposed to get hot hot hot during heavy task. 105 is extreme so i guess 101 is ok. Yeah but certainly its not good for other components around thats why said it will reduce life span. 
@zenomz: And don't compare to other brand laptops as they might have different (cooling) design inside. Compare with other NP550 you will know what is wrong with your NP550 as here we have perfect NP550s.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 28, 2012)

@swaplin....there are many lappies w/ ib n runs cool n there max temps are 88(avg.) n if a proccy can go upto 105 C that doesn't mean that 101C is fine...why don't can we compare it to competitors? sammy should have invested in cooling area!I know how can these temps kill mobo...
same happened w/ my hp....result-fried mobo

ps-there are very few owners whose sammy working cool

ps-there are very few owners whose sammy working cool


----------



## ShyamS (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi folks,

I was thinking about buying his laptop while researching online I found to this thread. Seems like users are having issues with Laptop. I'm not very expert in Hardware so lot of thing doesn't make much sense. I know basic hardware that's about it. I'm not a gamer but I do need a good configuration since I use Visual Studio 2012, Photoshop and few other heavy programs. How is battery life for non-gamers? I'm use a Sony Vaio now it's almost 3 years and due to overheat it frequently shuts down. I did clear the dust but it didn't do any good and it was getting very slow (i3, 3Gb) How is driver support by Samsung? I have Windows 8 license so once I buy this I would upgrade are they fast enough updating drivers? Does the generic drivers work with this model (Unlike Sony). 

Thanks in advance,
Shyam


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 28, 2012)

temps dont scare me but i want to game at full so i will wait for a weel.for throttling problem and then i will give lappy for repair. or exchange the lappy.btw whats the procedure to get a replacement?and will i need to give warranty card? and will they give me kind of a slip or something when i leave my lappy there?


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 28, 2012)

@pratyush: yeah you are right bro. Samsung hasn't invested properly to cut prices. Other brands runs on 88C avg but they cost more. Our NP550 is not that costly. and same reason for why we can't compare. thing about 101 you said, i agree with you, i take back what i said. 101 is too much, wont survive in long run.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 28, 2012)

@demoliser   yeah u will need invoice(original) and ur lappy to.get replacement...only.n. yeah they will. give u a slip when u leave ur lappy to get repaired


----------



## zenom-z (Aug 28, 2012)

any idea.. how many days it will take for replacement.. and also.. what are the resons to tell.. i am also going to apply for a replacement...

i phoned the technical support.. they said.. 90 and above.. must give for service centre...


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 28, 2012)

zenom-z said:


> any idea.. how many days it will take for replacement.. and also.. what are the resons to tell.. i am also going to apply for a replacement...
> 
> i phoned the technical support.. they said.. 90 and above.. must give for service centre...


these days They ain't in mood to give replacement or refund...maybe due to that fine in apple-sammy patent issue...


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 28, 2012)

so what should i say throttling??

after the warranty you can apply new thermal paste temps. will reduce


----------



## zenom-z (Aug 28, 2012)

yeah.. someone who got 2 replacement here.. please adivce.. us.. i am going to service centre tomo..


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 28, 2012)

apple walon ko pakad k maro. unke karan humari lag rahi hai(if the reason is same as above)


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 28, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @pratyush: yeah you are right bro. Samsung hasn't invested properly to cut prices. Other brands runs on 88C avg but they cost more. Our NP550 is not that costly. and same reason for why we can't compare. thing about 101 you said, i agree with you, i take back what i said. 101 is too much, wont survive in long run.


n btw......a cool weak lappy is better than hot powerful lappy.....cuz heat can kill lappy ...  the only reason Asus is my fav. brand


----------



## Theodre (Aug 28, 2012)

Guys, if i am getting the lap for repairing and if the HDD get's replaced, where will i find all my driver's which is in hidden partition??? The 22 Gb thing?????


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 28, 2012)

@demolisher: why you will say throttling. Say the correct reason. Temps na? Then zenomz said above 90 belongs to service center. And moreover they check in front of you what is the problem, i mean you have to show them hat problem you are facing. If throttling then show that


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 28, 2012)

okay cause new sammys dnt seems to throttle


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 28, 2012)

@swapnil :- in my case cc was pure noob ....didn't knew how to measure temps...so throttling was out of question...

@swapnil :- in my case cc was pure noob ....didn't knew how to measure temps...so throttling was out of question...


----------



## zenom-z (Aug 28, 2012)

pratyush.. what did u do  ? u said its handing and gave the laptop and came >?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 28, 2012)

zenom-z said:


> pratyush.. what did u do  ? u said its handing and gave the laptop and came >?


they told me that they gonna examine lappy for any fault and only provide replacement if any normal app or sammy app fails to run

and...
that noob told me that fan might be not working n he will reinstall os to check it again


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 28, 2012)

i just want this throttling off

and. they will five my invoice back right? and bluedart is saying thry dnt deliver to my area what will happen to my flipkart order


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 28, 2012)

demolisher48 said:


> i just want this throttling off
> 
> and. they will five my invoice back right? and bluedart is saying thry dnt deliver to my area what will happen to my flipkart order



never happened with me  just temp. screwed me in gta 4 thats it!



pratyush997 said:


> they told me that they gonna examine lappy for any fault and only provide replacement if any normal app or sammy app fails to run
> 
> and...
> that noob told me that fan might be not working n he will reinstall os to check it again



 what a noob


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 28, 2012)

demolisher48 said:


> i just want this throttling off
> 
> and. they will five my invoice back right? and bluedart is saying thry dnt deliver to my area what will happen to my flipkart order


just to stop Throttling.....throttle stop can help ...but temps will be faqed up

@ujjwal.....yeah...I wanna give him noobest (  ) of the century award


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 28, 2012)

throttlestop dont help as my cpu is fine gpu is throttling


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 28, 2012)

well I failed to fix it too...


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 28, 2012)

yeah so just gonna go this weekend and ask for solution


----------



## har (Aug 28, 2012)

The new BIOS update has further lowered temps.
Batman arkham at ultra only 81 degrees 

Lucky to have no throttling


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 28, 2012)

@pratyush: your case was totally different. If service center guys don't know about temps and all I wonder how they got job and are working there.@demolisher: new laptop don't seem to throttle-what do you mean here?

@pratyush: your case was totally different. If service center guys don't know about temps and all I wonder how they got job and are working there.@demolisher: new laptop don't seem to throttle-what do you mean here?

@har: lucky you. You are one of the oldest owner here without any problem.

@har: lucky you. You are one of the oldest owner here without any problem.


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 28, 2012)

i mean none of you guys are havng problems plus i also have one stuck pixel which is nt going away tried everythng


----------



## dan4u (Aug 28, 2012)

well I tried max payne for 1hr 30mins temps were cpu 95c gpu 87c, fps was 42-55, no throttling, even though the temps were not critical I wanted to lower it, so I set cpu max 95% and underclocked gpu by 100mhz to make it 850mhz from 950mhz. played max payne for 1hr 30min, max cpu 87c gpu 82c fps was 42-55, no throttling........


----------



## dexbg (Aug 28, 2012)

Guys... trouble  !!!!!

Dead pixel and a horizontal line across the LCD ..    


Bought this on 25/08 .. three days ago !!


*i.imgur.com/DFHXf.jpg

*i.imgur.com/0I54k.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Xn5hU.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Xn5hU.jpg

Its the pinkish line which just came up . and its persistant.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 28, 2012)

^wtf? who was quality assirance guy....I wanna kill him.....

^wtf? who was quality assirance guy....I wanna kill him.....


----------



## saaransh9 (Aug 28, 2012)

dan4u said:


> well I tried max payne for 1hr 30mins temps were cpu 95c gpu 87c, fps was 42-55, no throttling, even though the temps were not critical I wanted to lower it, so I set cpu max 95% and underclocked gpu by 100mhz to make it 850mhz from 950mhz. played max payne for 1hr 30min, max cpu 87c gpu 82c fps was 42-55, no throttling........



i think har has a i5 n everyone else i7 so har has lower temps than everyone else


----------



## dexbg (Aug 28, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^wtf? who was quality assirance guy....I wanna kill him.....
> 
> ^wtf? who was quality assirance guy....I wanna kill him.....



This is nuts !!

I will get a replacement Laptop right ?!!


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 28, 2012)

Wtf guyzzz very few+lucky guyzz got sammy lappy w/o any issues

Wtf guyzzz very few+lucky guyzz got sammy lappy w/o any issues


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 28, 2012)

@demolisher: I think only few have problem. But everyone with different one. But as you dead pixel you should go for replacement.
And dan4u found a setting to game safely. Thank you I too will when I'll get any recent game. You know I didn't face any throttling in GRID and DMC4. The problem is only in latest games. Damn.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 28, 2012)

dexbg said:


> This is nuts !!
> 
> I will get a replacement Laptop right ?!!


yeah ..... u must get it... that looks pretty ugly there...

did u tried re installing drivers? .sounds dumb but try it...

did u tried re installing drivers? .sounds dumb but try it...


----------



## dan4u (Aug 28, 2012)

dexbg said:


> This is nuts !!
> 
> I will get a replacement Laptop right ?!!



yes, tell the cc you want a replacement laptop. they might say they'll replace the Screen, tell them you want a replacement laptop. I got a full refund for the i5 version and then got the i7 version. I think there's a 21 day replacement/refund policy....btw when did these line's turn up?? was there any surge or high voltage in your house??


----------



## dexbg (Aug 28, 2012)

How do I re-install graphics drivers ?



dan4u said:


> yes, tell the cc you want a replacement laptop. they might say they'll replace the Screen, tell them you want a replacement laptop. I got a full refund for the i5 version and then got the i7 version. I think there's a 21 day replacement/refund policy....btw when did these line's turn up?? was there any surge or high voltage in your house??



The line just came up 30 mins ago .. i've been using it for about an hour before that... (didnt notice any thing at first), before that I was in the morning without any issues.

There was no surge .. i've been using it on battery since I turned it on ..


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 29, 2012)

@dan4u: how you know there is only 21 days replacement/refund policy?

What the heck! Now what about my battery. They can't repair it. Or can they? Whole day I waited for their call but nobody called.


----------



## dexbg (Aug 29, 2012)

Guys,. @pratyush997 .. @dan4u

How long does it take to get the laptop replaced ? Is it immediate ?

Any pointers


----------



## ShyamS (Aug 29, 2012)

Seems like people are having lot of issues with this model. But I'm not a gamer but I would be using Visual Studio 2012, Office 365, Photoshop and few other heavy apps that's why I need that configuration. What is the battery life for non-gamers? The overheat happens only when games? Does it happen for general computing?


----------



## dexbg (Aug 29, 2012)

General computing is pretty cool .. no issues there.

Even I got it for non-gaming purposes and quite satisfied.. EXCEPT THE LCD SCREEN !!!!!!


----------



## sunny5 (Aug 29, 2012)

guys...can someone clearly state the optimum/normal gaming temps of core and gpu...pls


----------



## dan4u (Aug 29, 2012)

dexbg said:


> Guys,. @pratyush997 .. @dan4u
> 
> How long does it take to get the laptop replaced ? Is it immediate ?
> 
> Any pointers


I got refund in 12 days, I think replacement will take 7-8 days max, that's what the cc told me.....



sunny5 said:


> guys...can someone clearly state the optimum/normal gaming temps of core and gpu...pls



It depends on the game also, new gen games can get the cpu to reach 90-97c and gpu 86-88c, also that can increase or decrease depending on your room temperature.....


----------



## sunny5 (Aug 29, 2012)

@ dan4u   k....what is the high temp level (of core & GPU) which is acceptable...(i mean that does not cause damage to ur lappy)
 Thanks


----------



## ShyamS (Aug 29, 2012)

dexbg said:


> General computing is pretty cool .. no issues there.
> 
> Even I got it for non-gaming purposes and quite satisfied.. EXCEPT THE LCD SCREEN !!!!!!



What's wrong with LCD?


----------



## dan4u (Aug 29, 2012)

the tjmax for the cpu is 105c, but it will underclock itself before it reaches that temp. I'm not sure about the gpu...


----------



## RON28 (Aug 29, 2012)

played Mafia II on ULTRA settings at 900p.

*i50.tinypic.com/29mp3l1.jpg

Mafia II has really great graphics plus its an open world game.


----------



## sunny5 (Aug 29, 2012)

Sunny5  wrote
what is the high temp level (of core & GPU) which is acceptable...(i mean that does not cause damage to ur lappy)
 Thanks



dan4u said:


> the tjmax for the cpu is 105c, but it will underclock itself before it reaches that temp. I'm not sure about the gpu...




pls someone make clarifications...


----------



## dexbg (Aug 29, 2012)

dan4u said:


> I got refund in 12 days, I think replacement will take 7-8 days max, that's what the cc told me.....
> 
> 
> 
> .....



Will I need to give my laptop to them while they get a new one or do I get to keep it during the time?


----------



## ajsta (Aug 29, 2012)

I just got the np550 yesterday... 
Theres a problem with the keyboard... the comma key get automatically repeated every once in a while and beeping sound occurs...
when i remap the comma key... another key is affected...

this started to happen after i updated the bios from in3 to in5...

anyone encountered this problem?


----------



## HighPerformance (Aug 29, 2012)

dan4u said:


> ^^ the difference is 8k, not 10k, and the price difference is totally justified.......the dell 15r se i5 with 4gb ram costs 50,990, the same one with i7 and 8gb ram costs 59,990..and it does not include blu-ray, just changing the ram and procy increased the price by 9k. if you're not planing to use the blu-ray or do any intense video rendering, get the i5....



Hi, Thanks for the reply.
Everybody I've contacted said the dire is BluRay Writer. Is that true ?
If yes, it's really VFM.
... Thanks & Regards


----------



## Theodre (Aug 29, 2012)

Guy's someone tell me how to tackle my laptop problem??? It say's HDD Password FROZEN!! Will they replace the HDD??? How can i install the OS like the factory setting???? Am little bit tensed  And i hope all this comes under warranty


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 29, 2012)

Just now I talked to service center guys about the battery backup. I said in 80%0charge its giving 3hrs    backup without touching anything. If I will use it will give 2 1/2hr. This is what they said, "sir, 3hrs backup is normal for laptop". I am totally pissed off now. Now I think visiting service center will be waste of time. They will keep the laptop and will return it as it was before.


----------



## HighPerformance (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi,
Your job is highly appreciated!
I was just worrying about the native HDD speed of 5400rpm on it.
After knowing the greatness of SSD and your post, one of my important queries is answered.
May I know the price of SSD you bought ?

The only doubt left is can it write BluRay discs ? Everybody said Yes ( including Samsung and Flipkart.com) except you in previous reply.
Still I want to confirm from the owners of NP550p5c-s02in with Ci7.

Thanks & Regards

*KIND ATTENTION* THE OWNERS OF *NP550PC5-S02IN*

Hi,
1. Can any owner of NP550PC5-S02IN with Ci7 and BD Drive confirm that it can write BD.
2. Can the resolution be full HD (1920x1080p) if we use full HD external monitor or TV ?

... Thanks & Regards


----------



## dan4u (Aug 29, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> Just now I talked to service center guys about the battery backup. I said in 80%0charge its giving 3hrs    backup without touching anything. If I will use it will give 2 1/2hr. This is what they said, "sir, 3hrs backup is normal for laptop". I am totally pissed me nw. Now I think visiting service center will be waste of time. They will keep the laptop and will return it as it was before.


bro I feel 3hrs for 80% is nothing to worry about, how much are you getting with 100% charge?


HighPerformance said:


> Hi,
> Your job is highly appreciated!
> I was just worrying about the native HDD speed of 5400rpm on it.
> After knowing the greatness of SSD and your post, one of my important queries is answered.
> ...



1.Its a bluray reader, it cannot write bluray 
2.yes, it can display the resolution of your hd tv.
and could you edit your post and remove the pics you quoted??


----------



## eklavya (Aug 29, 2012)

Bought and posted a review hehe!!!!


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 29, 2012)

@highperformance: dude dont quote so many pics. 
@pratyush and @ujjwal: answer him guys, is it BR writer?

@dan4u: 3 hrs without touching bro. And my clg timing is 8am to 3 or 4pm where continuously it will be in use. It won't give even 2 and 1/2hr and now 3% wear level too.

And thanks for answering him and saying about quoted pics

And thanks for answering him and saying about quoted pics


----------



## zenom-z (Aug 29, 2012)

@da4u ... i connected to my hdtv... when i keep full hd resolution....in windows(browsing,movie,etc).. the screens are not properly fit ie they extend out ! But when i play a game (ie Using nvdia- full HD resolution) the screen propely fits in tv.... So how can i use the Nvdia for windows by default also> for browsing/watching movies/etc ...i cant seem to add vlc/gom player in Nvdia settings :/

bdw.. temps are around 95  without limiting cpu.... for mw 3.


----------



## sunny5 (Aug 29, 2012)

sunny5 said:


> Sunny5  wrote
> what is the high temp level (of core & GPU) which is acceptable...(i mean that does not cause damage to ur lappy)
> Thanks
> 
> ...



pls anybody


----------



## zenom-z (Aug 29, 2012)

sunny5 said:


> pls anybody



.. no one knows whats the safe exact limit.... just post around here, what temp u are getting in what apps/games.. and what settings..... someone could help... give more information..


----------



## 50103 (Aug 29, 2012)

sunny5 said:


> pls anybody



Tj max is 105 C(For i5 3210M  & i7-3610QM). It means that ur lap will turn off on its own when ur cpu reaches that temp.... thereby preventing damage.

O.E.Ms configure their B.I.O.S in such a way that this temp(tj max) is not reached. So they under clock ur Cpu/Gpu  as they near their Tj maxs. that is when throttling occurs.

I think high temp level acceptable is the Tj max.


----------



## sunny5 (Aug 29, 2012)

zenom-z said:


> .. no one knows whats the safe exact limit.... just post around here, what temp u are getting in what apps/games.. and what settings..... someone could help... give more information..


Thanks bro



50103 said:


> Tj max is 105 C(For i5 3210M). It means that ur lap will turn off on its own when ur cpu reaches that temp.... thereby preventing damage.
> 
> O.E.Ms configure their B.I.O.S in such a way that this temp(tj max) is not reached. So they under clock ur Cpu/Gpu  as they near their Tj maxs. that is when throttling occurs.
> 
> I think high temp level acceptable is the Tj max.


Thanks bro

so..which temps to watch in cpuid HW monitor (for core and GPU)


----------



## aleemuddin (Aug 29, 2012)

*The Samsung Series 5 550P Laptops Thread query*

Hi guys i've been reading this thread and read all of it... 
now i am also planning to buy this laptop ... anyway my question is can i plug the laptop into my 3DTV and play HD games/movies and if possible 3D games?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 29, 2012)

so many issues w/ da lappy?...n with so many owners....quality assurance guy should be jailed....



dexbg said:


> Guys,. @pratyush997 .. @dan4u
> 
> How long does it take to get the laptop replaced ? Is it immediate ?
> 
> Any pointers


These days They Ain't in mood to give replacement....REFUND is toooo far... They will just repair or replace a defective part from lappy..Seems like its all due to that PATENT ISSUE....>>



Spoiler



Apple faq u !


<<



sunny5 said:


> guys...can someone clearly state the optimum/normal gaming temps of core and gpu...pls


While Gaming it shouldn't cross 94C..90C for CPu and 85-89C for GPU n normal temps should be around 45-52C



HighPerformance said:


> Hi, Thanks for the reply.
> Everybody I've contacted said the dire is BluRay Writer. Is that true ?
> If yes, it's really VFM.
> ... Thanks & Regards


Its BD-ROM so it can read BD discs but can't write it!



Swapnil26sps said:


> Just now I talked to service center guys about the battery backup. I said in 80%0charge its giving 3hrs    backup without touching anything. If I will use it will give 2 1/2hr. This is what they said, "sir, 3hrs backup is normal for laptop". I am totally pissed off now. Now I think visiting service center will be waste of time. They will keep the laptop and will return it as it was before.


Patent issue affected CC nature amazingly!!



eklavya said:


> Bought and posted a review hehe!!!!


LinkzzZ? 



zenom-z said:


> @da4u ... i connected to my hdtv... when i keep full hd resolution....in windows(browsing,movie,etc).. the screens are not properly fit ie they extend out ! But when i play a game (ie Using nvdia- full HD resolution) the screen propely fits in tv.... So how can i use the Nvdia for windows by default also> for browsing/watching movies/etc ...i cant seem to add vlc/gom player in Nvdia settings :/
> 
> bdw.. temps are around 95  without limiting cpu.... for mw 3.


Right Click on desktop>nVidia CTRL Panel>>Manage 3d Settings>>and select High performance nvidia processor as default


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 29, 2012)

how many fps are people getting in prototype2


----------



## dan4u (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: The Samsung Series 5 550P Laptops Thread query*



aleemuddin said:


> Hi guys i've been reading this thread and read all of it...
> now i am also planning to buy this laptop ... anyway my question is can i plug the laptop into my 3DTV and play HD games/movies and if possible 3D games?



yes you can, connect it to your hdtv via an hdmi cable, but to view 3D games you require a software called "3D TV Play" from nvidia, it costs $40, there is a 14 day trial version you can get here


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: The Samsung Series 5 550P Laptops Thread query*



dan4u said:


> yes you can, connect it to your hdtv via an hdmi cable, but to view 3D games you require a software called "3D TV Play" from nvidia, it costs $40, there is a 14 day trial version you can get here


GT 650 might screwed when playing on FHD n that too 3d!!!ain't it?


----------



## sj2202 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: The Samsung Series 5 550P Laptops Thread query*



dan4u said:


> well I tried max payne for 1hr 30mins temps were cpu 95c gpu 87c, fps was 42-55, no throttling, even though the temps were not critical I wanted to lower it, so I set cpu max 95% and underclocked gpu by 100mhz to make it 850mhz from 950mhz. played max payne for 1hr 30min, max cpu 87c gpu 82c fps was 42-55, no throttling........



Sorry if I am mistaken,but as I checked notebookcheck(NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M - Notebookcheck.net Tech),I found that the maximum clock of the GT650M with DDR3 is 850 Mhz.
So why was your card overclocked to 950 Mhz in the first place? 

EDIT:-On the nvidia site it says processor clock upto 900Mhz
*www.nvidia.in/object/geforce-gt-650m-in.html#pdpContent=2


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: The Samsung Series 5 550P Laptops Thread query*



sj2202 said:


> Sorry if I am mistaken,but as I checked notebookcheck(NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M - Notebookcheck.net Tech),I found that the maximum clock of the GT650M with DDR3 is 850 Mhz.
> So why was your card overclocked to 950 Mhz in the first place?
> 
> EDIT:-On the nvidia site it says processor clock upto 900Mhz
> GeForce GT 650M Graphics Card with Optimus technology | NVIDIA


BRO! latest drivers changed Clock rates...


----------



## dan4u (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: The Samsung Series 5 550P Laptops Thread query*



pratyush997 said:


> GT 650 might screwed when playing on FHD n that too 3d!!!ain't it?



reduce the game settings, then it can support FHD.



sj2202 said:


> Sorry if I am mistaken,but as I checked notebookcheck(NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M - Notebookcheck.net Tech),I found that the maximum clock of the GT650M with DDR3 is 850 Mhz.
> So why was your card overclocked to 950 Mhz in the first place?
> 
> EDIT:-On the nvidia site it says processor clock upto 900Mhz
> GeForce GT 650M Graphics Card with Optimus technology | NVIDIA



The default clock is 835Mhz and it boost's to 950Mhz, so every time you play a game it stays at 950mhz. even I saw notebookcheck and I saw that 850Mhz or 735Mhz was the default clock. but many manufacturers boost the card to 950mhz . I underclocked the default clock by 100mhz, so the default clock is 735mhz now and it boosts to 850Mhz. so every time a game is played it stays at 850mhz, I didn't notice any fps difference in 850Mhz from 950Mhz. but the temps are much better.

see the picture below

*i45.tinypic.com/148qasx.gif


----------



## sj2202 (Aug 29, 2012)

^^Aah...so I WAS mistaken... 

Hey....another query... 
According to this,
*www.samsung.com/in/support/warranty/warrantyInformation.do
Samsung will only offer the warranty if the laptop is bought from AUTHORISED samsung dealer.
So who according to you people is an authorised dealer??
Those who are listed on the website(*www.samsung.com/in/function/dealer/dealerLocator.do#)?...
only those??


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 29, 2012)

u just need invoice u claim it bro....

u just need invoice u claim it bro....


----------



## aleemuddin (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: The Samsung Series 5 550P Laptops Thread query*



dan4u said:


> yes you can, connect it to your hdtv via an hdmi cable, but to view 3D games you require a software called "3D TV Play" from nvidia, it costs $40, there is a 14 day trial version you can get here



k thanks a lot for the info


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 29, 2012)

nobody played prototype2?


----------



## zenom-z (Aug 29, 2012)

i did play, finished the game, just 3 days  before the bios update, before 2 weeks, i played... no throttling and also temps, not high and all... never checked fps :/


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 29, 2012)

Guyz is the game "Sleeping Dogs" worth 1k? Is vehicle Physics better than Gta IV?
Is the language more abusive in sleeping dogs ..than gta IV


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 29, 2012)

what were the temps


----------



## dan4u (Aug 29, 2012)

also guys the GeForce 306.02 beta driver seems to improve fps in certain games, but Saints Row 3 fails to launch, so will be going back to 296.87 for now, will wait for WHQL certified or proper driver's....



pratyush997 said:


> Guyz is the game "Sleeping Dogs" worth 1k? Is vehicle Physics better than Gta IV?
> Is the language more abusive in sleeping dogs ..than gta IV



even I'm considering buying it, but i don't think the vehicle physics is as good as gta iv, its arcade-like the reviews say, but the combat style is just kickass, beats gta anyday.* rider* got the game n finished it, he can give a better insight...


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 29, 2012)

^n language? but I really want that car handling in that game...


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 29, 2012)

dan4u said:


> also guys the GeForce 306.02 beta driver seems to improve fps in certain games, but Saints Row 3 fails to launch, so will be going back to 296.87 for now, will wait for WHQL certified or proper driver's....
> 
> 
> 
> even I'm considering buying it, but i don't think the vehicle physics is as good as gta iv, its arcade-like the reviews say, but the combat style is just kickass, beats gta anyday.* rider* got the game n finished it, he can give a better insight...



how much fps do u get in saints rw3


----------



## dan4u (Aug 29, 2012)

^^ not sure about language, but it must have foul language to an extent, is that a problem for you??

and also guys I just found out one thing,* when playing games enable* *Turbo Mode( fn + f11), this controls your fan speed*, when you set to turbo mode, the battery changes to High performance, you can set to samsung optimized after setting turbo mode....



demolisher48 said:


> how much fps do u get in saints rw3



with 296.87 drivers I get fps in the range 35-50.....but with beta drivers the game gets stuck during launch.......


----------



## saketkath (Aug 29, 2012)

hey guys m planing to purchase this laptop(i5 version) can anybody tell me whether i shuld  go for this or not  and can i play gta 4(on high settings) on it  
n the price here(Ahmadabad) is 52k


----------



## saketkath (Aug 29, 2012)

planing to buy this lappy(i5 ver) should i go fr this ?
can it run gta 4 on (high settings)
here in Ahmadabad it costs 52k


----------



## demolisher48 (Aug 29, 2012)

dan4u said:


> ^^ not sure about language, but it must have foul language to an extent, is that a problem for you??
> 
> and also guys I just found out one thing,* when playing games enable* *Turbo Mode( fn + f11), this controls your fan speed*, when you set to turbo mode, the battery changes to High performance, you can set to samsung optimized after setting turbo mode....
> 
> ...



whats the settng



dan4u said:


> ^^ not sure about language, but it must have foul language to an extent, is that a problem for you??
> 
> and also guys I just found out one thing,* when playing games enable* *Turbo Mode( fn + f11), this controls your fan speed*, when you set to turbo mode, the battery changes to High performance, you can set to samsung optimized after setting turbo mode....
> 
> ...



at what setting

dan can you upload saved games  i completed deckers.die then i reinstalled windows and saved files are gone


----------



## dan4u (Aug 29, 2012)

^^
1.set to turbo mode, using fn + f11
2.Now go to battery settings and change to Samsung optimized (i.e if you have reduced max cpu to less than 100%)

n sorry bro, i haven't played much of saints row, I completed like 2 missions, busy with bf3 n gta


----------



## magnus16 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone in this thread ! I am now a proud owner of this laptop !


----------



## HighPerformance (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi Ladies (I really doubt if there is someone!) & Gentlemen,
After browsing this thread and searching for alternative to NP550P5C-S02IN for a week, I finally conquered to this as there is no model found in my all-time favorite i.e. HP brand at the same price range. It's time to offload heavy yet powerful HP Elitebook 8530w (costed 120k 3yrs back with anti-glare screen of 15'' 1920 x 1200) from my shoulders!

First look is so nice! Sleek model just like Ultra book ...
Vendor played "Zinthatha Zitha Zitha ..." song to see quality of Audio & Video. It's good.

*Gentle Request:*
I never play games. But after reading this thread which is carrying forward the topic "Throttling and Temperatures", I just want to test this beauty's tolerance.
Can anybody suggest me a high end game to play in Ultra / Ultimate mode to heat-up this doll ?

... Thanks & Regards

Hi,
Dan4u,
Thanks for the reply.
I've removed the pics.

... Thanks & Regards

Hi Conan,
According to SSD vs HDD reviews, 
1. when SSD is used, Windows should be booted up in just 22 seconds where it takes around 40 seconds when HDD is used.
2. data copy rate should be 500 MB / sec.
May I know your observations ?

... Thanks & Regards


----------



## sherif (Aug 30, 2012)

hi everyone my lappy was super cool till last bios update now it showing 10% battery wear level, before calibrating it was 4% what to do now should i go for a battery replacement 
or any other ways to solve the problem plz help me guyzzz


----------



## RON28 (Aug 30, 2012)

^^^go to easy settings manager and there switch to battery life extender option.


----------



## dexbg (Aug 30, 2012)

dexbg said:


> Guys... trouble  !!!!!
> 
> Dead pixel and a horizontal line across the LCD ..
> 
> ...



Update: 

The horizontal line went away after I pressed the LCD from behind (the cover side) .. 
its reappears  every now and them and I press the LCD from the behind and its goes away in  a few tries.

The dead pixel is persistent though.

What do you guys think, is the LCD problem due to some damage or defect ?

havent been able to reach customer care.

Whats the exact number can anyone tell ? (3030 8282) how to dial this ?


----------



## sherif (Aug 30, 2012)

RON28 said:


> ^^^go to easy settings manager and there switch to battery life extender option.



@RON28 thanks 

but i am on battery life extender option buddy, battery wear level was at 0% till yesterday after updating with new bios battery level shows 4% then i did smart calibration after that battery charge level shows 100% (i am on battery life extender option both bios and easy settings)  and wear level 10%  wtf!


----------



## RON28 (Aug 30, 2012)

sherif said:


> @RON28 thanks
> 
> but i am on battery life extender option buddy, battery wear level was at 0% till yesterday after updating with new bios battery level shows 4% then i did smart calibration after that battery charge level shows 100% (i am on battery life extender option both bios and easy settings)  and wear level 10%  wtf!



same thing happened with me, switch batter life extender off, restart ur lappy, then again switch it on, restart ur lappy.



dexbg said:


> Update:
> 
> The horizontal line went away after I pressed the LCD from behind (the cover side) ..
> its reappears  every now and them and I press the LCD from the behind and its goes away in  a few tries.
> ...


 just get a replacement. because you have strong proof, and if CC acts like dumb then contact any senior manager.


----------



## dan4u (Aug 30, 2012)

dexbg said:


> Update:
> 
> The horizontal line went away after I pressed the LCD from behind (the cover side) ..
> its reappears  every now and them and I press the LCD from the behind and its goes away in  a few tries.
> ...



the cc will definitely replace the screen, there will be no fuss or anything. I got a refund because I thought the i5 had a problem(which it doesn't), the cc were very cooperative, all i told them was the laptop heats too much, it was the cc that recommended a replacement or refund..

call that number and ask for the local Samsung service center number or even better, call the dealer you bought it from, tell him the problem, ask him directly for a replacement.

do that, the dealer should replace it, tell him you can't wait to get replacement from Samsung.


----------



## drkrack (Aug 30, 2012)

duplicate post deleted


----------



## drkrack (Aug 30, 2012)

duplicate post deleted


----------



## rekrow (Aug 30, 2012)

NikiNfOuR said:


> How can you put it to windowed mode man???? Help me out!!



okay  for me it didnt work in dx 11 mode so i opend it with dx9 and then go to options and set it to windows under the display options. have a try  worked for me. good luck 



NikiNfOuR said:


> How can you put it to windowed mode man???? Help me out!!



okay  for me it didnt work in dx 11 mode so i opend it with dx9 and then go to options and set it to windows under the display options. have a try  worked for me. good luck 

guys have you noticed this? when the fan is in normal mode temps are about 55 and when i but it to turbo mode it goes up to 60 65. whats the problem? thats the optimum setting to keep the laptop "cool"? i dont care about power savings as long as it keeps the laptop cool. any suggestions? and how do i reduce the cpu to 80% max?


----------



## sj2202 (Aug 30, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> u just need invoice u claim it bro....
> 
> u just need invoice u claim it bro....



Ok...thanks..


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 30, 2012)

HI guyz Sorry for getting Offtopic but can anyone here help me out ....Check my signature... @MODS sorry ...


----------



## Conan (Aug 30, 2012)

HighPerformance said:


> Hi Conan,
> According to SSD vs HDD reviews,
> 1. when SSD is used, Windows should be booted up in just 22 seconds where it takes around 40 seconds when HDD is used.
> 2. data copy rate should be 500 MB / sec.
> ...



1. My boot times are really fast. The system boots up in 16 seconds and powers down in 6 seconds.  These are after I installed a fresh copy of Windows on the SSD and some registry tweaks.

2. That's just marketing speak to fool gullible buyers. Though, high end SSDs will have 500 Mbps read/write, this number is for the sequential data read/write. Real world speeds will be closer to the 4k random read/write speeds. Data transfer rate also depends on the type of data and SSD. Most of the benchmark data can be found in online reviews, but, what speed an individual is getting can be known from synthetic benchmarks like Crystal Disk Mark run on that particular system. I haven't run any such software so I can't report my read/write speeds.



rekrow said:


> guys have you noticed this? when the fan is in normal mode temps are about 55 and when i but it to turbo mode it goes up to 60 65. whats the problem? thats the optimum setting to keep the laptop "cool"? i dont care about power savings as long as it keeps the laptop cool. any suggestions? and how do i reduce the cpu to 80% max?



I guess "turbo mode" would be forcing the processor to run at a higher clock speed, hence, the higher temp. BTW, 60-65 idle temp. is not something to worry about. The real problem will arise when your peak load temp. crosses 100.

To limit CPU performance to 80% :
1. Click on the battery icon in your task bar.
2. Click "More Power Options".
3. Select ""High performance" mode and click "Change plan settings".
4. Click "Change advanced power settings"".
5. In the dialog box that opens up, scroll down the list and expand the "Processor Power Management" dropdown.
6. Expand "Maximum processor State".
7. Here you can set the maximum processor utilization values.


----------



## drkrack (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi
I bought this Lappy after reading this thread completely,
I think ,This is not built for serious Gaming, 
Samsung also advertises it as High Performance and not a Gaming Lappy.

I don't game much, mostly use it for Video editing, Photoshop & Multimedia Purposes.
It's a great VFM Lappy as far as Multimedia Powerhouse is Concerned.
The Screen, Audio & performance are simply Awesome...
I didn't face this heating issue, though battery performance is average.
I am completely happy with the performance 

How to avail 1yr extended warranty?
I registered with Samsung it shows only one Year Warranty..
Any info on this regard will be much appreciated


----------



## rekrow (Aug 30, 2012)

Conan said:


> I guess "turbo mode" would be forcing the processor to run at a higher clock speed, hence, the higher temp. BTW, 60-65 idle temp. is not something to worry about. The real problem will arise when your peak load temp. crosses 100.
> 
> To limit CPU performance to 80% :
> 1. Click on the battery icon in your task bar.
> ...



 thanks bro appreciate ir


----------



## sanku (Aug 30, 2012)

hey, drkrack which model hv u bought( i5/i7)?
also hv u tried playin some games?
........Dude im seriously considering buying it.
 PLEASE HELP.........anybody?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 30, 2012)

Just ordered WD My Passport 1 TB @5.4k a bit overpriced....

Just ordered WD My Passport 1 TB @5.4k a bit overpriced....


----------



## dan4u (Aug 30, 2012)

^ flipkart??


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 30, 2012)

ebay


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 30, 2012)

@dan - flipkart prices are super high...ebay was f9


----------



## ratul (Aug 30, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> @dan - flipkart prices are super high...ebay was f9



yes, i myself looking for a 2TB one, but waiting for the day when 2TB is available @ ₹5.4k.. 
many of the analysts are saying that the same cheap era (when 1TB once reached ₹3.5k last year), could be seen by the start of next year, let's hope for it..


----------



## dan4u (Aug 30, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> @dan - flipkart prices are super high...ebay was f9



yea I know flipkart's getting pricey these days, I ordered a logitech g400 from ebay too, rs 400 cheaper than fk.......btw what you doin with your lappy?? asking for refund?


----------



## bhaveshdevjani (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey hii @dan4u!!! can u tell how much fps u get in bf3 and at what settings??


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 30, 2012)

yes....lappy ain't made for deserts....btw...how much fps did u got in bf3 ?



ratul said:


> yes, i myself looking for a 2TB one, but waiting for the day when 2TB is available @ ₹5.4k..
> many of the analysts are saying that the same cheap era (when 1TB once reached ₹3.5k last year), could be seen by the start of next year, let's hope for it..


2 tb hdd cost$ 6.9 k on ebay...under deals section...



ratul said:


> yes, i myself looking for a 2TB one, but waiting for the day when 2TB is available @ ₹5.4k..
> many of the analysts are saying that the same cheap era (when 1TB once reached ₹3.5k last year), could be seen by the start of next year, let's hope for it..


2 tb hdd cost$ 6.9 k on ebay...under deals section...


----------



## dan4u (Aug 31, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> yes....lappy ain't made for deserts....btw...how much fps did u got in bf3 ?



oh.... too bad man, so gaming rig then ....bf3 fps ranged between 33-45 most of the time in high settings(not ultra), I had posted about it in page 98 post #2936 (pics are in spoiler)


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 31, 2012)

dan4u said:


> oh.... too bad man, so gaming rig then ....bf3 fps ranged between 33-45 most of the time in high settings(not ultra), I had posted about it in page 98 post #2936 (pics are in spoiler)


...no rig man...dad told no more faqin gaming...n halved the super faqin budget ...so i will getting hp amd apu a8 lappy...it got dGpu and iGpu....forgot it name...it cost around 33k


----------



## dexbg (Aug 31, 2012)

I registered for the Samsung Extended warranty offer a few days ago and received a confirmation email as well but no communication after that.

Today I registered my Laptop at the Samsung website and its still showing only the 12 months std. warranty and no extended warranty.??


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 31, 2012)

dexbg said:


> I registered for the Samsung Extended warranty offer a few days ago and received a confirmation email as well but no communication after that.
> 
> Today I registered my Laptop at the Samsung website and its still showing only the 12 months std. warranty and no extended warranty.??



same here...just got the email and nothing


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 31, 2012)

same here too^ donno know wtf r they doin...

same here too^ donno know wtf r they doin...


----------



## drkrack (Aug 31, 2012)

sanku said:


> hey, drkrack which model hv u bought( i5/i7)?
> also hv u tried playin some games?
> ........Dude im seriously considering buying it.
> PLEASE HELP.........anybody?



I bought the i7 model 
Not playing much games other than NFS <30 minutes, I don't intend to.. 
No much heating 
Very good performance 
Buy with closed eyes 
Overheating is only issue with high end games 


@ujjwal how to avail 1 yr additional warranty? 
Registered with samsung but warranty information shows only one year! 
Called up CC they told it will be updated soon, and we'll get a confirmation email 
Nothing came so far...


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 31, 2012)

drkrack said:


> I bought the i7 model
> Not playing much games other than NFS <30 minutes, I don't intend to..
> No much heating
> Very good performance
> ...



yeah its happening with high end games only.....did u registered to there 1+ year warranty page? if so..you should get a confirmation email...thats it...we all got only that... waiting for these phone call !! give them 2 days....  i got mine in 2 days!!


----------



## drkrack (Aug 31, 2012)

Where is the 1+ yr warranty Page? 
Couldn't find anywhere.. 
Can you please provide the link? 

In extended warranty Page it asks for Pack number.. 
I don't know how to get it?


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Aug 31, 2012)

Samsung Laptop - Additional Warranty Offer


----------



## drkrack (Aug 31, 2012)

Abhishek Nama said:


> Samsung Laptop - Additional Warranty Offer



Page not found. 
Any other links?


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Aug 31, 2012)

The link is working fine for me.  You can go to this page 
*www.samsungindiaestore.com/Product...IIX987fs62h0yr9df4g380ty0tt32r45en674Oty00ui0


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 31, 2012)

drkrack said:


> Where is the 1+ yr warranty Page?
> Couldn't find anywhere..
> Can you please provide the link?
> 
> ...


 here is the link Samsung Laptop - Additional Warranty Offer
@abhishek  your link is not working!!  drkrack you can do so using that link hurry up!!


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 31, 2012)

is offer finished?

is offer finished?


----------



## drkrack (Aug 31, 2012)

@ Abhishek & @ujjwal007 both of the links working thanks a lot :beer::beer::beer:
Will be registering  tomorrow as I left my invoice at home 
I hope there shouldn't be any problem as I bought it on 25th august 
You need to claim within 1 month of purchase.. 

I wasn't much aware of the additional warranty scheme, thanks for this thread 

I feel really good because we get additional warranty and also Rs 699 offer to upgrade to Windows 8!


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 31, 2012)

offer will end today ...dude

offer will end today ...dude


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Aug 31, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> offer will end today ...dude
> 
> offer will end today ...dude


AFAIK you only need to buy the laptop before the 31st, people can still register after the 31st.




> Terms & Conditions:
> 
> • Additional Warranty valid on Core-i & AMD A4/A6 models only
> 
> ...


----------



## dan4u (Aug 31, 2012)

Abhishek Nama said:


> AFAIK you only need to buy the laptop before the 31st, people can still register after the 31st.



yea that's right......

Guys HP is releasing new dv6 models, the dv6-6c00 and dv6-6b00,check this dv6-6c00, it has  i7-2670QM(sandy bridge), AMD Radeon HD 7690M XT (lower than 7730m and GT 650m), but option for fhd

EDIT:- 7690M XT is a little better than 7730m


----------



## dexbg (Aug 31, 2012)

*Update -- *

Guys about the dead pixel issue + screen defect that I mention a few pages back...

I finally got a chance to speak to the Laptop Support and the CC person asked me to check the problem .. and as I was doing that .. the problem vanished ..  

NO dead pixel & NO horizontal line.. I restarted the laptop once more and still couldnt find the dead pixel .. Is it possible its a GPU/driver defect ??
Coz till yesterday the line & dead pixel appeared as soon as the display switched on after power-up.

I was getting late for work so couldnt check any more.

I still told the CC that the problem was still there and they told me take laptop to the Samsung Service center to get it inspected.


----------



## ratul (Aug 31, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Guys HP is releasing new dv6 models, the dv6-6c00 and dv6-6b00,check this dv6-6c00, it has  i7-2670QM(sandy bridge), AMD Radeon HD 7690M XT (lower than 7730m and GT 650m), but option for fhd
> 
> 
> EDIT:- 7690M XT is a little better than 7730m



are you sure???
acc to Notebookcheck, both are almost same performer, 7730m performing slightly better (2-4fps) in many games than 7690m XT, as it's just the rebranded 6770m, the highly respectable GPU from HP 6165tx... Still, 7690m XT has the performance of GDDR5, a big advantage.. 
*i.imgur.com/MaT7N.jpg


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 31, 2012)

dan4u said:


> yea that's right......
> 
> Guys HP is releasing new dv6 models, the dv6-6c00 and dv6-6b00,check this dv6-6c00, it has  i7-2670QM(sandy bridge), AMD Radeon HD 7690M XT (lower than 7730m and GT 650m), but option for fhd
> 
> EDIT:- 7690M XT is a little better than 7730m


not worth the wait...  all are expecting atleast 650m in this series...we cant game on fhd with that much lower gpu...its a reborn form of 7730m...and why the hell they used a 2nd generation processors??


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 31, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> not worth the wait...  all are expecting atleast 650m in this series...we cant game on fhd with that much lower gpu...its a reborn form of 7730m...and why the hell they used a 2nd generation processors??


Cuz 2nd gen runs cooler...and there is 15% performance increase in IB



Abhishek Nama said:


> AFAIK you only need to buy the laptop before the 31st, people can still register after the 31st.


Yeah.. u r right....


----------



## boltcat (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: The Samsung Series 5 550P Laptops Thread query*



dan4u said:


> yes you can, connect it to your hdtv via an hdmi cable, but to view 3D games you require a software called "3D TV Play" from nvidia, it costs $40, there is a 14 day trial version you can get here



"3D TV Play" may not work with this laptop as the hdmi is not directly connected to nvidia 650m GPU. But there is a way to get 3D works with games and movies, its called Tridef. For it to work, your games should support directx9 at least. If you have a 3d tv / monitor and GTA4/BF3, should give it a try. GTA4 in 3d will put you in the land of Lilliput (Gulliver's Travels) with a remote controller (use ps3 controller to play gta4). Played FSX with it in 3d, simply mind-blowing. Owners of this laptop with 3d display system should definitely try.


----------



## potheadninja (Aug 31, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> not worth the wait...  all are expecting atleast 650m in this series...we cant game on fhd with that much lower gpu...its a reborn form of 7730m...and why the hell they used a 2nd generation processors??



Reborn form of 7730m? From where did you come up with that?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: The Samsung Series 5 550P Laptops Thread query*



boltcat said:


> "3D TV Play" may not work with this laptop as the hdmi is not directly connected to nvidia 650m GPU. But there is a way to get 3D works with games and movies, its called Tridef. For it to work, your games should support directx9 at least. If you have a 3d tv / monitor and GTA4/BF3, should give it a try. GTA4 in 3d will put you in the land of Lilliput (Gulliver's Travels) with a remote controller (use ps3 controller to play gta4). Played FSX with it in 3d, simply mind-blowing. Owners of this laptop with 3d display system should definitely try.


gta iv struggles when ran on 900 high sett...n how come u expect it to run on 3d display on medd sett


----------



## dexbg (Aug 31, 2012)

> I finally got a chance to speak to the Laptop Support and the CC person asked me to check the problem .. and as I was doing that .. the problem vanished ..
> 
> NO dead pixel & NO horizontal line.. I restarted the laptop once more and still couldnt find the dead pixel .. Is it possible its a GPU/driver defect ??
> Coz till yesterday the line & dead pixel appeared as soon as the display switched on after power-up.



Any comments ?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 31, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> not worth the wait...  all are expecting atleast 650m in this series...we cant game on fhd with that much lower gpu...its a reborn form of 7730m...and why the hell they used a 2nd generation processors??


gamin @fhd on lappy in this range......not possible.....even u cant play games on retina display in mbp....



ujjwal007 said:


> not worth the wait...  all are expecting atleast 650m in this series...we cant game on fhd with that much lower gpu...its a reborn form of 7730m...and why the hell they used a 2nd generation processors??


gamin @fhd on lappy in this range......not possible.....even u cant play games on retina display in mbp....


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 31, 2012)

guys just want to share one thing with you..all.. today i m confirming that playing gta 4 with 2.1 icenhancer... my max temp was 85 and while playing with original game it reach upto 95 easily...in every shot..i m just noticing this all day i dont know why this is happening  thats why i m playing it on icenhancer... oh well...


----------



## boltcat (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: The Samsung Series 5 550P Laptops Thread query*



pratyush997 said:


> gta iv struggles when ran on 900 high sett...n how come u expect it to run on 3d display on medd sett



Dot right there, 3d will reduce your fps by half as there will be two images (for left side and right side) to render for each frame. So you have to reduce your settings to med/low (low setting in 3d >>>> high setting in 2d). Once played in 3d, will never play it in 2d again for sure.


----------



## RON28 (Aug 31, 2012)

dan4u said:


> yea that's right......
> 
> Guys HP is releasing new dv6 models, the dv6-6c00 and dv6-6b00,check this dv6-6c00, it has  i7-2670QM(sandy bridge), AMD Radeon HD 7690M XT (lower than 7730m and GT 650m), but option for fhd
> 
> EDIT:- 7690M XT is a little better than 7730m



not worth, why? because last year they were the only one in market with 6770M after Apple Macbook, this year expectation was 7770M. now it is same multimedia laptop. Lets see what would be the pricing on this laptop.


----------



## sanku (Aug 31, 2012)

hey guys how are these JBL speakers as compared to BEATS in new dv6 or skullkandy in 15r se or even our old XPS?


----------



## dan4u (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: The Samsung Series 5 550P Laptops Thread query*



boltcat said:


> "3D TV Play" may not work with this laptop as the hdmi is not directly connected to nvidia 650m GPU. But there is a way to get 3D works with games and movies, its called Tridef. For it to work, your games should support directx9 at least. If you have a 3d tv / monitor and GTA4/BF3, should give it a try. GTA4 in 3d will put you in the land of Lilliput (Gulliver's Travels) with a remote controller (use ps3 controller to play gta4). Played FSX with it in 3d, simply mind-blowing. Owners of this laptop with 3d display system should definitely try.



I don't understand what you mean by " as the hdmi is not directly connected to nvidia 650m GPU".....if the graphic card supports 3d tv play then there's no problem, the Nvidia 600 series supports 3dtv play



RON28 said:


> not worth, why? because last year they were the only one in market with 6770M after Apple Macbook, this year expectation was 7770M. now it is same multimedia laptop. Lets see what would be the pricing on this laptop.



yea I expected at-least a 7750m......but there's also the dv6-6b00 model, whose specs is not known yet........


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 1, 2012)

sanku said:


> hey guys how are these JBL speakers as compared to BEATS in new dv6 or skullkandy in 15r se or even our old XPS?


*JBL* can kill all of em w/o letting them know..though its a bit better one in xps



dan4u said:


> I don't understand what you mean by " *as the hdmi is not directly connected to nvidia 650m GPU*".....if the graphic card supports 3d tv play then there's no problem, the Nvidia 600 series supports 3dtv play


in lappies....hdmi out is connected to IPG i.e. HD 4000


----------



## drkrack (Sep 1, 2012)

sanku said:


> hey guys how are these JBL speakers as compared to BEATS in new dv6 or skullkandy in 15r se or even our old XPS?



This is the best set of lappy speakers IMHO after new alienware series...


----------



## ankan (Sep 1, 2012)

Finally got my laptop - s01. Just in time to register for 2 year warranty. 

Installed fresh windows 7, downloading drivers now. Need to download around a GB! too slow 
Any faster way to install drivers? What's in the 22GB Samsung recovery partition? Any way to install driver from there?


----------



## dan4u (Sep 1, 2012)

^ stop downloading the driver's, just download "easy software manager" from software section in support, its a 12.33 MB file, all drivers are in the 22gb partition, this has been told many times in this thread......


----------



## demolisher48 (Sep 1, 2012)

ankan said:


> Finally got my laptop - s01. Just in time to register for 2 year warranty.
> 
> Installed fresh windows 7, downloading drivers now. Need to download around a GB! too slow
> Any faster way to install drivers? What's in the 22GB Samsung recovery partition? Any way to install driver from there?



play some games and tell me if u face any throttling


----------



## surajr2567 (Sep 1, 2012)

Yesterday I ordered i5 model from flipkart.
Will I get extended warranty?
If yes then that's great but if not then also its ok.I don't want to go bangalore for repair viz 8 hours journey from here


----------



## ankan (Sep 1, 2012)

ran 3dmark 11, score P2324 with latest bios update and 306.02 beta driver. I guess that is all right for the S01. No throttling at all and the cpu multiplier reached max 30.73 (I guess when it was running the cpu tests). But 3dmark11 doesn't stress both cpu and gpu at same time (gpu tests are totally gpu limited and cpu tests only tests the cpu). Max CPU temp 84, GPU temp: 72. Will play some games to check for throttling.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 1, 2012)

@dan4u: how you got your laptop replacement?did they come home, took it and returned new one home or you had to go service center? If I call Samsung person for pick up and drop service how will now he is not going to steal my laptop?


----------



## dan4u (Sep 1, 2012)

^ I didn't get replacement I got a refund, with that refund I bought the i7 ver, and I went directly to the service center, I don't know if there is a pick up and drop service, call them and ask.......


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 1, 2012)

I called them and asked for the service, they said they can arrange pick up and drop service. But now I think way if the guy run away with laptop. Samsung would easily say it's not our fault.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 1, 2012)

^^ haha....seriously but  in my case they r replacing mobo.... no faqin refund


----------



## dan4u (Sep 1, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> I called them and asked for the service, they said they can arrange pick up and drop service. But now I think way if the guy run away with laptop. Samsung would easily say it's not our fault.



lol, that's an unlikely situation, you will be given a slip and you can ask the name of the guy who's going to pick it up...



pratyush997 said:


> ^^ haha....seriously but  in my case they r replacing mobo.... no faqin refund



so they're replacing the MB?? no refund?? how long will it take??


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 1, 2012)

dan4u said:


> lol, that's an unlikely situation, you will be given a slip and you can ask the name of the guy who's going to pick it up...
> 
> 
> 
> so they're replacing the MB?? no refund?? how long will it take??


not less than 10 days


----------



## REY619 (Sep 1, 2012)

Ok guys so today i came across a samsung brochure from one of the dealers, and in the configuration of NP550P5C-S02IN it is written that it comes with nvidia geforce 520MX 1GB graphics card, instead of GT650M 2 GB? 

So is the brochure outdated or latest? Has samsung changed the config of s02 or its just a misprint? 

I saw that later so couldn't ask the dealer, can only ask him on Monday now.

So does anybody has any idea?


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 1, 2012)

yeah thats a misprint. I too have that brochure. Don't worry.



dan4u said:


> *lol, that's an unlikely situation, you will be given a slip and you can ask the name of the guy who's going to pick it up...*
> 
> 
> 
> so they're replacing the MB?? no refund?? how long will it take??



ok what if some other gut shows up and say that guy isn't available so i have to come. Then what will I do in that sitiaution? I won't give him and my father won't let me. Then?

I don't want to go service center. I have one week of time so I want to check their service.


----------



## Raman340 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi Folks,

I have just joined this site and this is my first post. 
I bought mine (S02) on the 4th. I have Nero (DVD decrypter), they do not identify any blank DVDs. It recognizes the recorded ones and 
plays them fine. I tried to update the firmware as well, it says that it is up-to-date.

Would like to know if anyone faced a similar issue.

Rgds
Raman


----------



## REY619 (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh ok then. Good to know.   
Thanks.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Sep 1, 2012)

There is something fishy going on guys!!! 

1. Samsung E-store says that the S02IN is out of stock with the company. (Called CS, he confirmed)
2. Flipkart is showing that this product is out of stock (again, 2nd time, last week it was out of stock, again they said they had stock and now this.)
3. No other online retailer has this model in stock, not even eBay.

Is there a chance of Samsung discontinuing this product???


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 1, 2012)

^^YUP...they might have found gr8 issue w/ lappy


Spoiler



*alltheragefaces.com/img/faces/png/surprised-gasp.png


----------



## surajr2567 (Sep 1, 2012)

Is there anything problem with S01 I.e., i5 model?


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Sep 1, 2012)

surajr2567 said:


> Is there anything problem with S01 I.e., i5 model?



I don't think so.
Guys!!! It might be also due to the high demand and low supply, after all this laptop is the best VFM


----------



## dan4u (Sep 1, 2012)

Abhishek Nama said:


> There is something fishy going on guys!!!
> 
> 1. Samsung E-store says that the S02IN is out of stock with the company. (Called CS, he confirmed)
> 2. Flipkart is showing that this product is out of stock (again, 2nd time, last week it was out of stock, again they said they had stock and now this.)
> ...



This product is in high demand, even Samsung might have not expected such a response. the probability of this being discontinued is highly unlikely, the S01IN is still in stock, see this........the S02IN is out of stock because everyone bought it, wait for some time, it will be stocked again....



surajr2567 said:


> Is there anything problem with S01 I.e., i5 model?



there's nothing wrong with it, its just as good as the i7 version.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Sep 1, 2012)

dan4u said:


> This product is in high demand, even Samsung might have not expected such a response. the probability of this being discontinued is highly unlikely, the S01IN is still in stock, see this........the S02IN is out of stock because everyone bought it, wait for some time, it will be stocked again....



That's what I also thought. But we never know. There are many people within this forum itself who are going to replace their laptop.


----------



## ajsta (Sep 1, 2012)

Im facing a strange problem here with the keyboard. Bought this lap last week from flipkart... i knw it was stupid... but got it for 60k... but now this...

whenever the system boots the comma key is automatically triggerd in repeat mode and stops when i press some other key for sometime...
then afterwards after the comma key is pressed the problem persists... Since im into programmin and all the <,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

see this is the problem... whenever i press this key it repeats...

the above key is kinda imptnt i tried remappin and the problem transferred to the turbo mode switchin key... bios problem? motherboard problem? keyboard problem? what shud i get replaced?


----------



## dan4u (Sep 1, 2012)

@Swapnil26sps dude don't worry, nothin like that will happen, call your local samsung center and ask them specifically who they will be sending, they will tell you......


----------



## surajr2567 (Sep 1, 2012)

I have ordered s01 yesterday.will I get extended warranty?


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Sep 1, 2012)

surajr2567 said:


> I have ordered s01 yesterday.will I get extended warranty?



Yes, Please register here.
Samsung Laptop - Additional Warranty Offer


----------



## dan4u (Sep 1, 2012)

^^ most people who got replacement were just paranoid(including me), because samsung is not known for its laptops, so any minor issue we face we relate it to ->"design fail" or "samsung not reputed laptop brand" or "my friend does not face it in his dell/hp", then we panic and ask for replacement/refund....if you look in the dell 15r se thread, some user's changed their screen because of dead pixel/spots on screen......every laptop will face issues sometime or the other, the earlier it happens the better (we can claim warranty), np550 owners have 2 years, so don't worry just enjoy your lap......


----------



## surajr2567 (Sep 1, 2012)

Actually I still havnt got my laptop.only ordered yesterday in flipkart.Then am I eligible to claim that offer?


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Sep 1, 2012)

surajr2567 said:


> Actually I still havnt got my laptop.only ordered yesterday in flipkart.Then am I eligible to claim that offer?



The invoice date will be 31st.  So you are still eligible.


----------



## surajr2567 (Sep 1, 2012)

Thank you.waiting desperately for hands on experience of my 1st laptop viz., also my 1st online purchase


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Sep 1, 2012)

surajr2567 said:


> Thank you.waiting desperately for hands on experience of my 1st laptop viz., also my 1st online purchase



Enjoy your lappy!!!


----------



## ShyamS (Sep 1, 2012)

Ok finally bought NP550P5C-S02IN model after A LOT of searching for 57K. It's a great deal for such high end laptop. So can you guy tell me or link me the driver updated if any?


----------



## ajsta (Sep 1, 2012)

Got this laptop last week... Installed 7 games... was satisfied with everythin except gta 4...


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 1, 2012)

@dan4u: thanks bro. I am just worried that's all. I have read in TDF that some guy of flipkart ran away with the delivery product. That why lil worried

@dan4u: thanks bro. I am just worried that's all. I have read in TDF that some guy of flipkart ran away with the delivery product. That why lil worried

@Shyams: go to Samsung's website.


----------



## Dexter (Sep 1, 2012)

can anyone provide me links for updating NP550 S01 , cause my laptop is having some downloading issues of the updates from 'easy software manager'


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 1, 2012)

@dexter: come on man, didn't you read my post just above yours? anyway *www.samsung.com/in/support/model/NP550P5C-S01IN-downloads


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 1, 2012)

custom gaming laptops - Welcome to Sager Notebooks 

why ..it ain't released in india?


----------



## gamer0704 (Sep 1, 2012)

Guys,
i had to use the recovery cd provided by samsung. but that wiped out windows office, norton antivirus and other softwares provided by samsung.
even the wireless network is not functioning. how do i get these things up and running?


----------



## ujjwal007 (Sep 1, 2012)

ajsta said:


> Got this laptop last week... Installed 7 games... was satisfied with everythin except gta 4...



how much fps u got in gta 4 ? and temps. explain a little more bro. if possible..what else games you played and performance?? ty!


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 1, 2012)

ajsta said:


> Got this laptop last week... Installed 7 games... was satisfied with everythin except gta 4...


U will never be satisfied w/ GTa 4 untill u patched it to latest 1.7 (ignore if u already did  ) and use CONTIG to defrag its directory...


----------



## dan4u (Sep 1, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> custom gaming laptops - Welcome to Sager Notebooks
> 
> why ..it ain't released in india?



well bro, have a look at this ORIGIN PC | High-Performance Custom Gaming PCs, Laptops, or Professional Workstations, its a company that was started by alienware employees when it was acquired by dell......


----------



## drkrack (Sep 1, 2012)

Registered with samsung for 1yr additional warranty 
Received an email 
Thanks guys, 

Got one more Lappy for my boss yesterday @9pm! 
Registered for 1yr additional warranty! 
:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Raman340 (Sep 2, 2012)

Raman340 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have just joined this site and this is my first post.
> I bought mine (S02) on the 4th. I have Nero (DVD decrypter), they do not identify any blank DVDs. It recognizes the recorded ones and
> ...



Folks, anyone who can help me with this!!!!


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 2, 2012)

^what if ur boss's child(if any) plays game n find overheating....


----------



## ankan (Sep 2, 2012)

ran 3dmark06: score 13410 default settings (1280x800 res), 11881 @ 1600x900 everything else default.
Played Assassins Creed Revelations for ~40 mins. Temps: CPU 94 , GPU 83.

Notes:
 - Loading the CPU or GPU alone doesn't heat up much. Ran LinX - CPU temp never crossed 80. Ran Furmark, GPU temp never crossed 80.
 - The temps rise very quickly when both CPU and GPU are loaded (playing real games). The CPU temp is always higher (fan nearer to the GPU?).
 - The thermal design doesn't seem to be sufficient to handle both CPU and GPU at full load. Artificial full load scenario can be created by running a CPU intensive app in background when running a game - which will make the laptop heat up very quickly and throttle (I haven't tried CPU intensive games but I guess games like GTA4 might create similar problem).

ran 3dmark 11 overclocked core+100 / memory+100, score: P2542 (stock score: P2326). Temps were reasonable as 3DMark11 never really loads CPU and GPU at the same time, max CPU temp 84, GPU 79.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 2, 2012)

Your 3d mark06 score I less in that resolution. I got almost same score with native resolution.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 2, 2012)

@ankan      never ever run funmark again in ur whole faqin life......  it known gpu killer..even 75C is enough for it to spoil gpu...


----------



## ankan (Sep 2, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> Your 3d mark06 score I less in that resolution. I got almost same score with native resolution.


you have the i7 version or i5? which driver are you using (I am using 306.02)


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 2, 2012)

i5. I am using The driver which came preinstalled with laptop.


----------



## ankan (Sep 2, 2012)

^ok, maybe the new driver has lower performance for 3dmark06. Just ran unigine heaven benchmark 3 at 1600x900, tessellation: extreme, shaders high, no AA and got 19.1 fps / score 480. Temps: GPU 74, CPU: 85.

Unigine heaven 3, same settings, with an overclock of +100/+100 for core/memory: 21.3 fps / score: 537. Max CPU temp: 89, GPU 79. 
The overclock was just for stressing - normally I would play games at stock or even with a 100 Mhz under-clock on the core clock.

Assassin's creed revelations manages to raise temps to 94/83 without any overclock - again proves that benchmarks are useless.


----------



## saaransh9 (Sep 2, 2012)

ankan said:


> ^ok, maybe the new driver has lower performance for 3dmark06. Just ran unigine heaven benchmark 3 at 1600x900, tessellation: extreme, shaders high, no AA and got 19.1 fps / score 480. Temps: GPU 74, CPU: 85.
> 
> Unigine heaven 3, same settings, with an overclock of +100/+100 for core/memory: 21.3 fps / score: 537. Max CPU temp: 89, GPU 79.
> The overclock was just for stressing - normally I would play games at stock or even with a 100 Mhz under-clock on the core clock.
> ...



u r getting pretty high temps n dont furmark again i think someone here ran it on 550p and then got it replaced as the temps were getting really high after then.


----------



## eduku (Sep 2, 2012)

Guys, I have got my laptop for a month now, but I only started to do some serious gaming on it in the past week. 
I only played 2 games ( BTW which are rather light) : 
FIFA 12 in 1600x900 resolution in highest settings and PES 2013 DEMO (in the default settings which can't be changed).
When I played PES 2013 I managed to get constant FPS of 60 which is I guess due to V-sync (sometimes varying between 59 and 62), while temperatures for both CPU and GPU remained below 80*C at all times, allowing nice game play experience.
However when I tried playing FIFAS 12 it was a completely ditfferent scenario!
The FPS varied from about 15 to 150 and very frequently dropped below 30 FPS, while the temperatures for both CPU and GPU continuously shoot up to or even beyond 85*C causing problems with the gameplay. The funny thing is that as like the others mentioned, when I disconnect the power supply I manage to get better results! 
This problem does not happen even on my desktop with intel HD 3000. 
I checked the NVIDIA website for any new drivers, but there wasn't any there. 
So what am I supposed to do?? 
P.S. I turn on the TURBO mode (High performance mode) when I do game on my laptop and in this setting the maximum CPU usage is set to 99% on power and 90 % on battery.
Please guys, help..

Is anyone else facing this problem or is it just me?
In that case should I contact Samsung service??


----------



## daksh (Sep 2, 2012)

Just check if you're not in the power saver mode. I've played continuous Fifa for over 3 hours with constant fps at 60(vsync). I play at balanced or high performance mode. Everything maxed out.


----------



## ShyamS (Sep 2, 2012)

I had to upgrade almost all the drivers for fully functional laptop. My internet speed was pathetic after installing the new drivers now it back to normal. Then display glitches was there with my HDTV which got fixed after install Intel HD 4000 drivers. One thing I don't understand is why does the HDMI port is controlled by Intel graphics than nVidia.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 2, 2012)

eduku said:


> Guys, I have got my laptop for a month now, but I only started to do some serious gaming on it in the past week.
> I only played 2 games ( BTW which are rather light) :
> FIFA 12 in 1600x900 resolution in highest settings and PES 2013 DEMO (in the default settings which can't be changed).
> When I played PES 2013 I managed to get constant FPS of 60 which is I guess due to V-sync (sometimes varying between 59 and 62), while temperatures for both CPU and GPU remained below 80*C at all times, allowing nice game play experience.
> ...


so ur one is throttling.....


----------



## Digital Fragger (Sep 2, 2012)

eduku said:


> Guys, I have got my laptop for a month now, but I only started to do some serious gaming on it in the past week.
> I only played 2 games ( BTW which are rather light) :
> FIFA 12 in 1600x900 resolution in......................
> 
> ...



tried the new bios update?


----------



## ujjwal007 (Sep 2, 2012)

guys just played gta 4 for 1 hour....with processor max and min. usage 60% the result was quite intresting max temp was 78  and..again played for 15 mins with 80% min and max usage  max temp was 86 and played with 100% to check it actually works or not...i got 94 max temp. so it works for me atleast!! and yeah only few less fps i can see with these changes...not much diff.  iguess 4-5 fps!!


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Sep 2, 2012)

ShyamS said:


> I had to upgrade almost all the drivers for fully functional laptop. My internet speed was pathetic after installing the new drivers now it back to normal. Then display glitches was there with my HDTV which got fixed after install Intel HD 4000 drivers. One thing I don't understand is why does the HDMI port is controlled by Intel graphics than nVidia.



The HDMI port is always controlled by the Intel HD 4000/Integrated Graphics.  This is the case in almost all the laptops with an HDMI port.


----------



## demolisher48 (Sep 2, 2012)

just bought a cooling pad.. now my lappy stays at 38-40c idle watching movies etc.  gonna try in games


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Sep 2, 2012)

demolisher48 said:


> just bought a cooling pad.. now my lappy stays at 38-40c idle watching movies etc.  gonna try in games



Yes please, I am quite eager to see how the temps are with a cooling pad.


----------



## ShyamS (Sep 2, 2012)

Abhishek Nama said:


> The HDMI port is always controlled by the Intel HD 4000/Integrated Graphics.  This is the case in almost all the laptops with an HDMI port.



Mine old Vaio laptop HDMI is controlled my ATI so lot more options to tweak. I think it's a bad idea they are controlled by  Intel HD 4000. If it was nVidia you get a lot more options to tweak your HDTV. 



Abhishek Nama said:


> Yes please, I am quite eager to see how the temps are with a cooling pad.



Mine is running at 45 with Cooling pad (Cool Master) Movies for past 3 hours.


----------



## eduku (Sep 2, 2012)

Digital Fragger said:


> tried the new bios update?



Yeah, I used the easy software manager to update the BIOS once 2 weeks ago and the NVIDIA driver as well (I don't know how, as the NVIDIA website has only BETA Drivers till date)..
What bios version are you using?

Do you know how to configure the V-sync, as it is working in PES 2013 DEMO, where I get a constant 60 FPS but not in FIFA 12 where FPS sometimes get as high as 200 and then as low as 10.
I could not find any option of V-sync in the NVIDIA control panel..

And what should I do as this problem is persisting?? Should I contact Samsung, and if I do what should I complain about? Throttling??

And as I said when I game I always use HIGH PERFORMANCE power mode (or TURBO mode as in Fan speed settings), where the maximum CPU usage is set to 99% when connected to ac power supply and 90% when on battery (when I game on battery the problem reduces considerably) and though I don't use a cooling pad I make sure that the laptop is properly ventilated by keeping 2 books in the bottom when I game on it (the ambient temperature of my room is below 30*C on most occasions)... Is this due to the low powered PSU of just 90W??

Please guys, help!!


----------



## demolisher48 (Sep 2, 2012)

max 71c at ts bench and i bought the pad for rs400only


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 2, 2012)

^you got good lappy not cooling pad....  what was max FID .... did u tried "1024M"  IN THAT?


----------



## Wirbelwind (Sep 2, 2012)

Hey, I had my lappy for a couple months and where I live, it's really dusty around here (gotta love the construction). I've been looking around the net and I haven't found a single site that helps me take apart the laptop. I just wanna do maintenance on the fans and all. Nothin special. Does anyone know a site that does or can tell me? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## HighPerformance (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi Everybody,

Though I bought S02 (Ci7) on last Wednesday, I unpacked just an hour ago.
Here is my experience.

1. As soon as I switched on and seen desktop after windows booted up, a bright (1mm diameter) spot appeared. Called Samsung at 180030008282 and registered a compliant. They said their technical team will contact within 2 hours.

2. After using HP Elitebook 8530w, the keys on keyboard of 550p appeared scattered especially Delete and End. The arrow keys are very small. This is because, they tried to provide separate Number pad.
Space bar is making sound like small parrot whispering.

*3. I deeply got disappointed when I came to know the non-availability of horizontal as well as vertical scrolling on touch pad.*
4. Touch pad buttons are not quiet. Sounding tick... tick ...
5. Sound is comaparatively high with reasonable quality in laptop class.

Going to replace HDD with SSD Corsair Force 3 120GB.

Thanks & Regards


----------



## demolisher48 (Sep 2, 2012)

lol i dony have a good lappy and. know that yes i tried on 1024 max fid 29..


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 2, 2012)

demolisher48 said:


> lol i dony have a good lappy and. know that yes i tried on 1024 max fid 29..


u should get max fid 31.... DID u limited cpu power?



HighPerformance said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> Though I bought S02 (Ci7) on last Wednesday, I unpacked just an hour ago.
> Here is my experience.
> ...


All touchpad features can be enabled in CTRl panel..check it..


----------



## demolisher48 (Sep 2, 2012)

no i did not


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 2, 2012)

^^OKAY..
@rider Can u  or ask Mods to add a Poll in this thread..w/ 2 opt..i7 owners and other one i5 owners..  plzzz


----------



## demolisher48 (Sep 2, 2012)

Abhishek Nama said:


> Yes please, I am quite eager to see how the temps are with a cooling pad.



played prototype 2 for 1.5hrs got cpu max 88c gpu 83.. on high performanxe got 25-37 fps max settings...


----------



## ujjwal007 (Sep 2, 2012)

demolisher48 said:


> played prototype 2 for 1.5hrs got cpu max 88c gpu 83.. on high performanxe got 25-37 fps max settings...



not much difference!


----------



## HighPerformance (Sep 2, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> u should get max fid 31.... DID u limited cpu power?
> 
> 
> All touchpad features can be enabled in CTRl panel..check it..



Dear pratyush997,

Excellent ! I could enable all the scrolling in Control Panel.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## eduku (Sep 2, 2012)

eduku said:


> Yeah, I used the easy software manager to update the BIOS once 2 weeks ago and the NVIDIA driver as well (I don't know how, as the NVIDIA website has only BETA Drivers till date)..
> What bios version are you using?
> 
> Do you know how to configure the V-sync, as it is working in PES 2013 DEMO, where I get a constant 60 FPS but not in FIFA 12 where FPS sometimes get as high as 200 and then as low as 10.
> ...





Guys, this problem just refuses to go away. 
A little help here may be, please...


----------



## HighPerformance (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi,
As I've mentioned in my previous message there is a bright spot on right hand side of the screen.


Can anybody answer my queries:

1. Will it become bigger over a time or will remain as it is ?
2. If it will not become bigger over a time, I can manage with it atleast for an year and then think about replacement of the panel.
3. I'm not feeling comfortable to allow technician to disassemble this display panel. Because, as this is a new model, they may not fit it again properly.
Pl. advise.


----------



## demolisher48 (Sep 2, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> not much difference!



well warlier i used to have gpu 88c cpu 89c then throttling occured and that was every 10min . once there was no throttling and cpu went to 95c so its a lot of difference


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 2, 2012)

HighPerformance said:


> Dear pratyush997,
> 
> Excellent ! I could enable all the scrolling in Control Panel.
> Thanks a lot!


Urs welcome bro.... 



eduku said:


> Guys, this problem just refuses to go away.
> A little help here may be, please...


v-sync should be in advanced settings in game or else u can force it by getting into nvidia ctrl panel n then manage 3d setts...there should be lot of configurable opts under selection menu.......

what r the max temps u getting? if possible set cpu to 70% n try.....ur fid should be 23 when u limit cpu to 99 n 16-18 when u limit it to 70%.....



demolisher48 said:


> well warlier i used to have gpu 88c cpu 89c then throttling occured and that was every 10min . once there was no throttling and cpu went to 95c so its a lot of difference


throttling occurs to prevent overheating...so if u stop it then temps will rise....in my case it was 101C ...


----------



## demolisher48 (Sep 2, 2012)

now its not throttling and not overheating so the cooling pad works... . . .and without limiting anything


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 2, 2012)

demolisher48 said:


> now its not throttling and not overheating so the cooling pad works... . . .and without limiting anything


seems like bios update fixing things.....u updated it?



demolisher48 said:


> now its not throttling and not overheating so the cooling pad works... . . .and without limiting anything


seems like bios update fixing things.....u updated it?


----------



## demolisher48 (Sep 2, 2012)

ueah i updated but that didnt work


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 2, 2012)

^okay

^okay


----------



## sanku (Sep 2, 2012)

Hey guyz, i read the lappy has a display of 300 nits brightness.Is it relatively brighter than other lappys in this price range? also i heard the screen is bit foggy............ is it for the defective piece owners only or everybody's got that?


----------



## potheadninja (Sep 2, 2012)

HighPerformance said:


> Hi,
> As I've mentioned in my previous message there is a bright spot on right hand side of the screen.
> View attachment 6715
> Can anybody answer my queries:
> ...



It looks like a stuck pixel, just rub it gently with a clean hot cloth it will go away.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 2, 2012)

sanku said:


> Hey guyz, i read the lappy has a display of 300 nits brightness.Is it relatively brighter than other lappys in this price range? also i heard the screen is bit foggy............ is it for the defective piece owners only or everybody's got that?


yeah its brighter....it seems a bit  foggy...cuz contrast ratio is less due to its matte finish



sanku said:


> Hey guyz, i read the lappy has a display of 300 nits brightness.Is it relatively brighter than other lappys in this price range? also i heard the screen is bit foggy............ is it for the defective piece owners only or everybody's got that?


yeah its brighter....it seems a bit  foggy...cuz contrast ratio is less due to its matte finish


----------



## magnet (Sep 2, 2012)

Are there any chance of any new models been launching soon?

On 31st i went to 3 places including samsung showroom but none had the device.Now  since it has passed 31st august.I dot think ill get the extra  warranty.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 2, 2012)

magnet said:


> Are there any chance of any new models been launching soon?
> 
> On 31st i went to 3 places including samsung showroom but none had the device.Now  since it has passed 31st august.I dot think ill get the extra  warranty.


yeah...but if u want  paid extended warranty...  dan4u posted links for that...its 4k for 3 years pick n drop service



magnet said:


> Are there any chance of any new models been launching soon?
> 
> On 31st i went to 3 places including samsung showroom but none had the device.Now  since it has passed 31st august.I dot think ill get the extra  warranty.


yeah...but if u want  paid extended warranty...  dan4u posted links for that...its 4k for 3 years pick n drop service


----------



## magnet (Sep 2, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> yeah...but if u want  paid extended warranty...  dan4u posted links for that...its 4k for 3 years pick n drop service
> 
> 
> yeah...but if u want  paid extended warranty...  dan4u posted links for that...its 4k for 3 years pick n drop service


Agreed but somehow i am not finding this lappy.Though ill try to dig again few places more but not sure would be able to bargain well than.

Also since its there from quite few time have a feeling samsung or some other player might launch some new models also.

Also this oct launch of windows 8 is delaying my decision to buy lappy as i am pretty sure all companies will update their model and will come with even better gfx .

but too much confuse.


----------



## eduku (Sep 2, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> seems like bios update fixing things.....u updated it?
> 
> 
> seems like bios update fixing things.....u updated it?





What BIOS and NVIDIA Driver version are you using.
I remember that when you first had your lappy, you had complained of heating and/or throttling issues, So what exactly did you do to tackle these problems, since your laptop seems to running fine now?


----------



## ankan (Sep 2, 2012)

I get 74 degree CPU temp running 1024M TS bench. Max FID is 29. Is that all right?


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 2, 2012)

@magnet  Use just dial to search stores..... 



ankan said:


> I get 74 degree CPU temp running 1024M TS bench. Max FID is 29. Is that all right?


U should get   FID 31 ...temps are f9 Acc. to fid


----------



## ankan (Sep 2, 2012)

^ Are you sure about FID 31? I have the core i5 version that is supposed to hit FID 31 when only a single core is loaded. Click on 'TRL' button in throttlestop - it will confirm the same. Or is there any way to change/override it?


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 2, 2012)

^ Afaik i5 can go upto 3.1 ghz ...aint it?

^ Afaik i5 can go upto 3.1 ghz ...aint it?



eduku said:


> What BIOS and NVIDIA Driver version are you using.
> I remember that when you first had your lappy, you had complained of heating and/or throttling issues, So what exactly did you do to tackle these problems, since your laptop seems to running fine now?


yeah..i got issues of throttling...later on I fixed throttling but temps screwed me....so i submitted it to cc.....now those noobs are replacing ram,mobo....etc...whatsoever....when i will check lappy again n if temps issue aint fixed i will kick their @ss


----------



## eduku (Sep 2, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Urs welcome bro....
> 
> 
> v-sync should be in advanced settings in game or else u can force it by getting into nvidia ctrl panel n then manage 3d setts...there should be lot of configurable opts under selection menu.......
> ...



Thanks  pratyush997
Your advice worked!! 
I forced on Vertical Sync and reduced max CPU usage to 60% and I am now getting a constant 60 FPS!!!
Max temperatures are also below 85*C.. 
But this does prove one thing beyond any doubt, that the bundled PSU is just under powered for a 45 watt processor. You think that Samsung will replace it with a higher powered PSU, say 120 watt??  And when do you think that we can get stable drivers from NVIDIA?? 
Thanks again bro, don't know what I would have done without help from you guys at TDF..


----------



## HighPerformance (Sep 2, 2012)

potheadninja said:


> It looks like a stuck pixel, just rub it gently with a clean hot cloth it will go away.



Dear potheadninja,

It's as brighter as Sun. I couldn't capture it properly.
That's not in the liquid. It appears deeper in the panel.

Thanks & Regards


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 2, 2012)

eduku said:


> Thanks  pratyush997
> Your advice worked!!
> I forced on Vertical Sync and reduced max CPU usage to 60% and I am now getting a constant 60 FPS!!!
> Max temperatures are also below 85*C..
> ...


Yours welcome bro, i *D*onno think sammy gonna give 120w adapter ....they did provide i7 owners a cheap adapter to cut costs....they did same thing with series 7 lappy in usa......
Thanks again bro, don't know [/





> what I would have done without help from you guys at TDF..


----------



## REY619 (Sep 2, 2012)

Ok guys gotta register for the extended 1 year free warranty, i see i have to upload the pic of invoice.. Does anyone know whether samsung cross check the date of invoice with the dealer or they will grant the extended warranty just by seeing the date on invoice uploaded by me? 

Thanks.


----------



## eduku (Sep 2, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Yours welcome bro, i fonno think sammy gonna give 120w adapter ....they did provide i7 owners a cheap adapter to cut costs....they did same thing with series 7 lappy in usa......
> Thanks again bro, don't know [/
> ain't we better than CC*
> conditions apply:-we ain't provide replacement or refund   here nor we gonna repair it...u will have to do it..



Nice one!!

But, do you think we can buy and use a 120 Watt adapter, I mean will it be compatible with this laptop...


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 2, 2012)

^^yeah. One f of that 120W adapter from Samsung costs 4k on eBay...

Like *this*


----------



## niraj trehan (Sep 2, 2012)

Hey can this lappy play FIFA 12 on high settings ?
I am facing throttling issues and cpu % shoots 100 % and there is severe lag in the game...
My PC config is in my signature. ! and moreover cud this lappy play bf3 at High settings?


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 2, 2012)

^^this lappy can do it...if u manage to keep the temps down...


> I am facing throttling issues and cpu % shoots 100 % and there is severe lag in the game...


as u got pc either reapply TIM and upgrade Heatsink or use throttle stop if ur temps are >80C



HighPerformance said:


> Hi,
> As I've mentioned in my previous message there is a bright spot on right hand side of the screen.
> View attachment 6715


Can u plz.. post pic of complete pic focusing on that spot.. pLZ....


----------



## niraj trehan (Sep 2, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^this lappy can do it...if u manage to keep the temps down...
> 
> as u got pc either reapply TIM and upgrade Heatsink or use throttle stop if ur temps are >80C
> 
> ...


mate temp of my CPU and GPU are way undercontrol ..like 65 and 70 . My PC handles bf3 at ultra as well .. (few lags ) but fyn ... and FIFA12 shud have been a piece of cake, but ...to my surprse i dint run gud. I have searched many forums and many have faced this problem and conclusion came to this that nvidia will update drivers soon. i have tried everythg but of no help.

regarding laptop ..at many places i have read about replacing the HDD wid SSD? cud u just explain to me wat exactly is this thing? Thx for the quick help tho !


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 2, 2012)

niraj trehan said:


> mate temp of my CPU and GPU are way undercontrol ..like 65 and 70 . My PC handles bf3 at ultra as well .. (few lags ) but fyn ... and FIFA12 shud have been a piece of cake, but ...to my surprse i dint run gud. I have searched many forums and many have faced this problem and conclusion came to this that nvidia will update drivers soon. i have tried everythg but of no help.


okay..did u patched FIFA 12 with latest Fixes ??.


Spoiler



regarding laptop ..at many places i have read about replacing the HDD wid SSD? cud u just explain to me wat exactly is this thing? Thx for the quick help tho ! 


A member posted Seriously amazing procedure to do it .....search it Should be few pages back...i'm doin it ..


----------



## Conan (Sep 2, 2012)

Got trolled by CPUID HWMonitor. These are the results after playing Fallout:New Vegas (900p Resolution, FSAA, 16x AF, all settings maxed out) for 2 hours.
Check out the SSD temperature. 

*i47.tinypic.com/23jsq2v.jpg


----------



## ankan (Sep 2, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^ Afaik i5 can go upto 3.1 ghz ...aint it?



Yes i5 3210m can go upto 3.1 and i7 3610m can go upto 3.3 ghz but only when the app is using a single thread. TS bench uses 4 threads stressing the cpu so the i5 falls back to 29.. maybe i7 falls back to 31 (instead of 33 max for i7)?


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 2, 2012)

@Conan :-EPICest temps in my whooooole faqin life......wait What if really is that hot...will it melt?

@Hi all owners ...
I would like u to join This Sammy owners group on FB...


@Mods if its advertising I seriously Apoligise for my Mistake..



ankan said:


> Yes i5 3210m can go upto 3.1 and i7 3610m can go upto 3.3 ghz but only when the app is using a single thread. TS bench uses 4 threads stressing the cpu so the i5 falls back to 29.. maybe i7 falls back to 31 (instead of 33 max for i7)?


I never saw lappy working @ 3.3 GHz on full load...its like 3.2GHz ....I think there is option in TS to use 2(or its 4) threads as i5 donno have 8 Threads..


----------



## Wirbelwind (Sep 3, 2012)

Hey, I had my lappy for a couple months and where I live, it's really dusty around here (gotta love the construction). I've been looking around the net and I haven't found a single site that helps me take apart the laptop. I just wanna do maintenance on the fans and all. Nothin special. Does anyone know a site that does or can tell me? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Gtb93 (Sep 3, 2012)

*www.samsungindiaestore.com/Product...IIX987fs62h0yr9df4g380ty0tt32r45en674Oty00ui0

Is it really 520MX?
How's the card?


----------



## alpha34 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi guys,
I took I7 version lappy yesterday and speakers are killer on this lappy so awsome to listen to songs on JBL .
Had used lappy for 10 hours and temp stayed max of 52 C for CPU and 55 C for GPU while playing some low end games,watching movies,browsing internet.
And guys I had installed 306 beta nvidea drivers is it the same version you guys are using or using drivers provided in samsung website?


----------



## REY619 (Sep 3, 2012)

REY619 said:


> Ok guys gotta register for the extended 1 year free warranty, i see i have to upload the pic of invoice.. Does anyone know whether samsung cross check the date of invoice with the dealer or they will grant the extended warranty just by seeing the date on invoice uploaded by me?
> 
> Thanks.



Anyone?


----------



## xpert007 (Sep 3, 2012)

please tell how is build quality of this lappy?

 i like its configuration and thinking to buy this laptop but according to this thread the lappy heats too much.. will cooling pad may help in resolving the heating issue? 

i leave in a city where there is no samsung laptop service center so shud i opt for it or not?

what is the role of driver on solving the heating issue of  650m as driver now is in  beta version??

is the lappy has some cooling vent design issues ? 

is the heating issue of lappy with this configuration , a common problem or it is bcoz of driver issue of 650m or any other issue?

shud i opt for this or not ????


----------



## alpha34 (Sep 3, 2012)

xpert007 said:


> please tell how is build quality of this lappy?
> 
> i like its configuration and thinking to buy this laptop but according to this thread the lappy heats too much.. will cooling pad may help in resolving the heating issue?
> 
> ...



hi buddy,
I took this lappy and let me tell you i like the build quality its good and yeah lappy heats a bit but it depends on kind of load your putting on it say if you are playing high end game with high setting then any lappy would heat up and so does this laptop with cooling pad you bring down temp and also drivers and other tricks specified here will help to bring temp down........and since there is no service center i personally would have not opt it unless service center is in nearby city....


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Sep 3, 2012)

xpert007 said:


> please tell how is build quality of this lappy?
> 
> i like its configuration and thinking to buy this laptop but according to this thread the lappy heats too much.. will cooling pad may help in resolving the heating issue?
> 
> ...



If you don't have Samsung service center in your city, I seriously would not recommend this laptop.


----------



## dan4u (Sep 3, 2012)

Gtb93 said:


> *www.samsungindiaestore.com/Product...IIX987fs62h0yr9df4g380ty0tt32r45en674Oty00ui0
> 
> Is it really 520MX?
> How's the card?


its not a very powerful card, if you want to play games at high settings, look elsewhere.....review for GT 520mx


REY619 said:


> Anyone?


not sure, if you can, ask your dealer to bill it before the 31st



xpert007 said:


> please tell how is build quality of this lappy?
> 
> i like its configuration and thinking to buy this laptop but according to this thread the lappy heats too much.. will cooling pad may help in resolving the heating issue?
> 
> ...



Check out this review of the new Dell XPS 15 released in the US, its got an i7-3612qm and GT 640m, it also has high temperatures (100C + ), proper BIOS and driver updates can fix the issue......btw how far is the nearest service center for you??


----------



## Alouysis (Sep 3, 2012)

Ok i've been planing to buy a laptop in 50 -55k Category for quite sometime now for my engineering studies and a moderate to high level of gaming. 
Had hp dv6 in my mind but along came this monster and in a dilemma I went. :/
Following this thread and some other threads on this site and some other ones,I noticed that:
1.While some, were ecstatic about this laptop,others felt as if they have been robbed.
2.Almost every person faces serious heating issues on this beast.
3.The Samsung service sucks according to most of the owners.

I would really appreciate it if someone clears my doubts and convinces me its worth to spend half-a-lac on this laptop.

1.I live/study in a place where the climate is about 30-34 degrees Celsius throughout the year.
Can someone point out the extent of heating that this laptop produces while gaming ?
Also a good notebook cooling pad to counter it?
2.If I have any issues,what would be Samsung's reaction?
Is there a replacement guarantee or would they not even give two hoots about my problem?
Samsung,though a giant in the electronics market,does not have a foothold in the computer arena.
3.I plan to order any laptop through flipkart,any heads up on their service?

I have a week to finalize any laptop to purchase.
Again,would really appreciate it of someone answers my query.

A big thanks in advance.


----------



## xpert007 (Sep 3, 2012)

Abhishek Nama said:


> If you don't have Samsung service center in your city, I seriously would not recommend this laptop.



i am currently living in a cllg hostel ,the city in which my cllg is situtated doesn't have  service center but it is close to kolkata (3hr drive).my home town has service center.

now shud i consider this lappy or not..

i am not considering dell as it is expensive . i may only consider asus lappies other than samsung .

there is no dell service center but dell guys can   come and repair . asus has service center.


----------



## dexbg (Sep 3, 2012)

@xpert007 do you wanna use this laptop for heavy gaming.. coz otherwise it runs pretty Gud.


----------



## sandy2kr12 (Sep 3, 2012)

guys ms office asking me to purchase to use office application... isn't ms office provided along with win 7 package by samsung..PLZ HELP ME OUT..need yo use ms office for college

sorry guys its not asking to purchase but its asking for product key..where will i get the product key,,is it in the recovery disk i got with the lap ??


----------



## ankan (Sep 3, 2012)

^AFAIK, MSOffice doesn't come with the laptop. You get only Windows 7 and samsung software, rest all installed software are trial versions, freeware, etc.


----------



## REY619 (Sep 4, 2012)

Can someone please suggest a stand/cooling pad for it? There was a discussion about them in this thread, but it was long time back and I couldn't find it.
Thanks.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Sep 4, 2012)

REY619 said:


> Can someone please suggest a stand/cooling pad for it? There was a discussion about them in this thread, but it was long time back and I couldn't find it.
> Thanks.



Cooling Pads/Cooling Stands Price List India: Computer-accessories: Flipkart.com

Buy a CM cooling pad. Choose the one that fits your budget.


----------



## Ashish247 (Sep 4, 2012)

Can some of the i5 version users PM me about their experiences with the laptop. I need to confirm if the i5 is really as good as the i7(gaming mainly). From this thread I could make out that the i7 users dont have much problems but couldnt find many i5 users. So if possible please PM me regarding the gaming and overall performance of the laptop. 
Also could someone clear my doubts regarding the role of processor in gaming? Does it matter ? Will the i5 or i7 version make a difference? If yes, how much?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 4, 2012)

Ashish247 said:


> Can some of the i5 version users PM me about their experiences with the laptop. I need to confirm if the i5 is really as good as the i7(gaming mainly). From this thread I could make out that the i7 users dont have much problems but couldnt find many i5 users. So if possible please PM me regarding the gaming and overall performance of the laptop.
> Also could someone clear my doubts regarding the role of processor in gaming? Does it matter ? Will the i5 or i7 version make a difference? If yes, how much?



For utilising i7 or even i5 _fully_, the dGPU has to be powerful _enough_. And as a matter of fact, 650M isn't. Games optimised for multi core use i7 in a better way, but they're scarce now. For optimum gaming, even i3 is good. i5 is sweet spot though (read allrounder).


----------



## Ashish247 (Sep 4, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> For utilising i7 or even i5 _fully_, the dGPU has to be powerful _enough_. And as a matter of fact, 650M isn't. Games optimised for multi core use i7 in a better way, but they're scarce now. For optimum gaming, even i3 is good. i5 is sweet spot though (read allrounder).


Thnx for the info


----------



## RON28 (Sep 4, 2012)

Ashish247 said:


> Can some of the i5 version users PM me about their experiences with the laptop. I need to confirm if the i5 is really as good as the i7(gaming mainly). From this thread I could make out that the i7 users dont have much problems but couldnt find many i5 users. So if possible please PM me regarding the gaming and overall performance of the laptop.
> Also could someone clear my doubts regarding the role of processor in gaming? Does it matter ? Will the i5 or i7 version make a difference? If yes, how much?



ask Dan4U...he had an I5 version earlier and now he has I7 version. though i have an I5 version, we both got same fps while playing Crysis 2 at same settings. I7 comes into handy if games are CPU intensive, which are very rare like GTA IV and Skyrim.


----------



## Ashish247 (Sep 4, 2012)

RON28 said:


> ask Dan4U...he had an I5 version earlier and now he has I7 version. though i have an I5 version, we both got same fps while playing Crysis 2 at same settings. I7 comes into handy if games are CPU intensive, which are very rare like GTA IV and Skyrim.



Dont want to play any of those. See your inbox..


----------



## dan4u (Sep 4, 2012)

Ashish247 said:


> Can some of the i5 version users PM me about their experiences with the laptop. I need to confirm if the i5 is really as good as the i7(gaming mainly). From this thread I could make out that the i7 users dont have much problems but couldnt find many i5 users. So if possible please PM me regarding the gaming and overall performance of the laptop.
> Also could someone clear my doubts regarding the role of processor in gaming? Does it matter ? Will the i5 or i7 version make a difference? If yes, how much?



you will hardly notice any difference between i5 and i7 while gaming, i7 has an edge in Photoshop & video rendering because of the 8 threads, also 8gb ram and bluesy. if your aim is to game get the i5 ver ... 
regarding temperature, reduce processor max to 70% .... or set battery to Samsung eco mode


----------



## Ashish247 (Sep 4, 2012)

dan4u said:


> you will hardly notice any difference between i5 and i7 while gaming, i7 has an edge in Photoshop & video rendering because of the 8 threads, also 8gb ram and bluesy. if your aim is to game get the i5 ver ...
> regarding temperature, reduce processor max to 70% .... or set battery to Samsung eco mode



The BIOS update fixed throttling completely, right?


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Sep 4, 2012)

Ashish247 said:


> The BIOS update fixed throttling completely, right?



AFAIK BIOS update fixed the throttling, but the temps are still a problem under heavy gaming.


----------



## Ashish247 (Sep 4, 2012)

Abhishek Nama said:


> AFAIK BIOS update fixed the throttling, but the temps are still a problem under heavy gaming.



As long as it is around or below 95* I think its just about fine. Ron told me that BIOS update reduced the temps too.


----------



## Conan (Sep 4, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> @Conan :-EPICest temps in my whooooole faqin life......wait What if really is that hot...will it melt?


There's just no way that the SSD is operating at that temp. It is totally different from a mechanical HDD, there are no moving parts and because of that it'll hardly be running more than 50 deg. C
I am guessing that there is a bug in HWmonitor.



Wirbelwind said:


> Hey, I had my lappy for a couple months and where I live, it's really dusty around here (gotta love the construction). I've been looking around the net and I haven't found a single site that helps me take apart the laptop. I just wanna do maintenance on the fans and all. Nothin special. Does anyone know a site that does or can tell me? Thanks a bunch!


I am sure there are lots of websites and videos showing how to open and access various components on a laptop. But, if you are looking for this particular model in this context....good luck. If you are familiar with changing laptop/desktop components, I'd suggest that you get a toolkit and start opening up the screws on the back. Eventually you will reach the fans; just make sure you do not damage any sticker which will void your warranty. You can refer Page 102 of this forum to get started.
If you aren't familiar with PC internals, just sit back and relax. My old laptop has been running for more than 2 years without any sort of physical maintenance.



alpha34 said:


> And guys I had installed 306 beta nvidea drivers is it the same version you guys are using or using drivers provided in samsung website?


I'm currently using the drivers available on the Samsung website. You shouldn't have a lot of issues running the bet drivers. Only thing is that some games may not work properly with the beta drivers. As long as you don't face any such problem, I don't think there's any harm in continuing with the beta drivers.



Alouysis said:


> I would really appreciate it if someone clears my doubts and convinces me its worth to spend half-a-lac on this laptop.
> 
> 1.I live/study in a place where the climate is about 30-34 degrees Celsius throughout the year.
> Can someone point out the extent of heating that this laptop produces while gaming ?
> ...


1. 30-35 deg C ambient temp. will most probably cause this laptop to reach late 80s to mid 90s, under heavy CPU+GPU load, even with good ventilation, i.e., cooling pad. If you are uncomfortable running your laptop at those temps., I'd suggest you stay away from this laptop and Ivy Bridge CPUs, in general.
2. Can't comment on service quality as I've never had any Samsung product go bad on me, including this lappy.
3. I've generally had a very good experience with flikart, but, I've never ordered such a high value item from them. I've read about some people reporting bad experiences, i.e., non delivery, order cancellation etc. You may want to check up more on that online.

But, if you want to game on that budget, on a laptop, I believe this is your best bet.



sandy2kr12 said:


> guys ms office asking me to purchase to use office application... isn't ms office provided along with win 7 package by samsung..PLZ HELP ME OUT..need yo use ms office for college
> 
> sorry guys its not asking to purchase but its asking for product key..where will i get the product key,,is it in the recovery disk i got with the lap ??


MS Office is not part of the bundled software package. You will have to purchase the product key if you want to use the same. You can use free Office software like openoffice.org for the same purpose or go about it with "yo ho ho and a bottle of rum " 



REY619 said:


> Can someone please suggest a stand/cooling pad for it? There was a discussion about them in this thread, but it was long time back and I couldn't find it.
> Thanks.



You can check out online retailers like flipkart, theitdepot, infibeam etc. You may provide your budget for any additional help.



pratyush997 said:


> @Conan :-EPICest temps in my whooooole faqin life......wait What if really is that hot...will it melt?


There's just no way that the SSD is operating at that temp. It is totally different from a mechanical HDD, there are no moving parts and because of that it'll hardly be running more than 50 deg. C
I am guessing that there is a bug in HWmonitor.



Wirbelwind said:


> Hey, I had my lappy for a couple months and where I live, it's really dusty around here (gotta love the construction). I've been looking around the net and I haven't found a single site that helps me take apart the laptop. I just wanna do maintenance on the fans and all. Nothin special. Does anyone know a site that does or can tell me? Thanks a bunch!


I am sure there are lots of websites and videos showing how to open and access various components on a laptop. But, if you are looking for this particular model in this context....good luck. If you are familiar with changing laptop/desktop components, I'd suggest that you get a toolkit and start opening up the screws on the back. Eventually you will reach the fans; just make sure you do not damage any sticker which will void your warranty. You can refer Page 102 of this forum to get started.
If you aren't familiar with PC internals, just sit back and relax. My old laptop has been running for more than 2 years without any sort of physical maintenance.



alpha34 said:


> And guys I had installed 306 beta nvidea drivers is it the same version you guys are using or using drivers provided in samsung website?


I'm currently using the drivers available on the Samsung website. You shouldn't have a lot of issues running the bet drivers. Only thing is that some games may not work properly with the beta drivers. As long as you don't face any such problem, I don't think there's any harm in continuing with the beta drivers.



Alouysis said:


> I would really appreciate it if someone clears my doubts and convinces me its worth to spend half-a-lac on this laptop.
> 
> 1.I live/study in a place where the climate is about 30-34 degrees Celsius throughout the year.
> Can someone point out the extent of heating that this laptop produces while gaming ?
> ...


1. 30-35 deg C ambient temp. will most probably cause this laptop to reach late 80s to mid 90s, under heavy CPU+GPU load, even with good ventilation, i.e., cooling pad. If you are uncomfortable running your laptop at those temps., I'd suggest you stay away from this laptop and Ivy Bridge CPUs, in general.
2. Can't comment on service quality as I've never had any Samsung product go bad on me, including this lappy.
3. I've generally had a very good experience with flikart, but, I've never ordered such a high value item from them. I've read about some people reporting bad experiences, i.e., non delivery, order cancellation etc. You may want to check up more on that online.

But, if you want to game on that budget, on a laptop, I believe this is your best bet.



sandy2kr12 said:


> guys ms office asking me to purchase to use office application... isn't ms office provided along with win 7 package by samsung..PLZ HELP ME OUT..need yo use ms office for college
> 
> sorry guys its not asking to purchase but its asking for product key..where will i get the product key,,is it in the recovery disk i got with the lap ??


MS Office is not part of the bundled software package. You will have to purchase the product key if you want to use the same. You can use free Office software like openoffice.org for the same purpose or go about it with "yo ho ho and a bottle of rum " 



REY619 said:


> Can someone please suggest a stand/cooling pad for it? There was a discussion about them in this thread, but it was long time back and I couldn't find it.
> Thanks.



You can check out online retailers like flipkart, theitdepot, infibeam etc. You may provide your budget for any additional help.


----------



## ShyamS (Sep 5, 2012)

REY619 said:


> Can someone please suggest a stand/cooling pad for it? There was a discussion about them in this thread, but it was long time back and I couldn't find it.
> Thanks.



I use this one Cooler Master Notepal Infinite Evo Cooling Pad | Cooling Pad | Flipkart.com it's give you ultimate cooling and sexy design


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 5, 2012)

^^If its Outta budget get U2


----------



## REY619 (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks guys.. I might get U2.


----------



## xpert007 (Sep 5, 2012)

dexbg said:


> @xpert007 do you wanna use this laptop for heavy gaming.. coz otherwise it runs pretty Gud.



i will not be using for heavy gaming but for casual gaming....

games like bf3,nfs,crysis 2, etc.... for 1-2 hrs and sometimes 3-4 hrs also....

which cooling pad shud i opt .....

does it really makes difference


----------



## Ashish247 (Sep 5, 2012)

xpert007 said:


> i will not be using for heavy gaming but for casual gaming....
> 
> games like bf3,nfs,crysis 2, etc.... for 1-2 hrs and sometimes 3-4 hrs also....
> 
> ...



3-4 hrs continuous in a single run? That's kinda heavy gaming mate. And get coolmaster U2 for lower-ish budget or evo if you got the budget. 
Anyone knows if there are any chances of some major product launches this diwali, in direct competition with sammy(budget and specs)?


----------



## RON28 (Sep 5, 2012)

Ashish247 said:


> 3-4 hrs continuous in a single run? That's kinda heavy gaming mate. And get coolmaster U2 for lower-ish budget or evo if you got the budget.
> Anyone knows if there are any chances of some major product launches this diwali, in direct competition with sammy(budget and specs)?


only HP new models, but they are for multimedia purpose.


----------



## Ashish247 (Sep 5, 2012)

RON28 said:


> only HP new models, but they are for multimedia purpose.



any details regarding those? Sammy was also showcased as a multimedia laptop but we know its a lot better.


----------



## xpert007 (Sep 5, 2012)

Ashish247 said:


> 3-4 hrs continuous in a single run? That's kinda heavy gaming mate. And get coolmaster U2 for lower-ish budget or evo if you got the budget.
> Anyone knows if there are any chances of some major product launches this diwali, in direct competition with sammy(budget and specs)?



cost of u2  or evo ??

3-4 hr gaming in my case is very rare . maximum 1 hr....

now when i will play for 1 hr strech then does it get heated up so much that i habe to shut it down .or does the fps decreases drastically.....

shud i opt for it  or not 
how is its build quality and how are samsung lapto service


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 5, 2012)

Guyz Just talked to CC, Jaipur and scolded 'em....The reps told me that I should talk to head..I'll be going there Tomm. 

@xpert007:- u2- 1.6k as on Fk you can get one for 1.4 k in local market.


> now when i will play for 1 hr strech then does it get heated up so much that i habe to shut it down .or does the fps decreases drastically.....
> 
> shud i opt for it or not
> how is its build quality and how are samsung lapto service


lappy never shuts down due to temps..n build quality is best...


----------



## dan4u (Sep 5, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Guyz Just talked to CC, Jaipur and scolded 'em....The reps told me that I should talk to head..I'll be going there Tomm.



what did they say?? if you're getting MB replaced ask them what thermal compound paste they are using....


----------



## RON28 (Sep 5, 2012)

Ashish247 said:


> any details regarding those? Sammy was also showcased as a multimedia laptop but we know its a lot better.



dan4u posted the link, check recent pages, 2nd gen I7 with 8GB ram 1TB hard disk and AMD 7750M, with 1080p display, but don't know the price.


----------



## Ashish247 (Sep 5, 2012)

RON28 said:


> dan4u posted the link, check recent pages, 2nd gen I7 with 8GB ram 1TB hard disk and AMD 7750M, with 1080p display, but don't know the price.



I saw that, thought he was talking about some other ones.. sammy is fine then and i feel hp is gonna price them closer to 70k if not more.
I read that spyware too can cause high temperatures.. just a word.


----------



## RON28 (Sep 5, 2012)

Ashish247 said:


> I saw that, thought he was talking about some other ones.. sammy is fine then and i feel hp is gonna price them closer to 70k if not more.
> I read that spyware too can cause high temperatures.. just a word.



yeah right, i think its going to be a premium product like Dell"s XPS brand so expecting it around 65K.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 5, 2012)

dan4u said:


> what did they say?? if you're getting MB replaced ask them what thermal compound paste they are using....


they didn't ordered MoBo yet .... I gave the e.g. of ur case...how u got refund etc.. So I may get Refund*:*Replacement by 40:60


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Sep 5, 2012)

guys... i just got my NP550P5C-S02IN (i7 version) .... easy software manager showing lot of updates regarding bios, nvidia gfx drivers etc.,  should i do it or not.. ?? tell me wat r the first things to do.. like to know whether my lappy throttles or not?? gimme some detailed info.. regarding to intall those updates or not...


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 5, 2012)

^^for throttlin check this Throttling
install all of 'em...

Donno forget to join us @ check my signature ...


----------



## Ashish247 (Sep 5, 2012)

rahulbalmuri said:


> guys... i just got my NP550P5C-S02IN (i7 version) .... easy software manager showing lot of updates regarding bios, nvidia gfx drivers etc.,  should i do it or not.. ?? tell me wat r the first things to do.. like to know whether my lappy throttles or not?? gimme some detailed info.. regarding to intall those updates or not...



Try a game may be before updating the bios and after it. And share your experience regarding temps and throttling.


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Sep 5, 2012)

these r cpu-z and gpu-z screen shots guys... will post the temps tomo


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 6, 2012)

visited service station today...dafaq.lappy service incharge told me that...they will be replacing mobo n ram. Asked em abt replacement...they told me that if mobo gets outta stock or problem doesn't get solved then only I may get replacement and thus refund is faqin not possible.. :shocked:


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 6, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> visited service station today...dafaq.lappy service incharge told me that...they will be replacing mobo n ram. Asked em abt replacement...they told me that if mobo gets outta stock or problem doesn't get solved then only I may get replacement and thus refund is faqin not possible.. :shocked:



Hey buddy , heard that you were trolled severely by sammy.How's the situation now ??


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 6, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> Hey buddy , heard that you were trolled severely by sammy.How's the situation now ??


a bit better dafaq they replacing mobo n ram ..later if issue ain't solves ...will kick his ass


----------



## sj2202 (Sep 6, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^If its Outta budget get U2





REY619 said:


> Thanks guys.. I might get U2.



I don't think U2 is a good cooler for this laptop.
I have a few friends of mine who have the same lappy and they do not get any help from the cooler.
There is just a marginal difference of 1-2 degrees which is not worth the 1.7k.

As far as I remember somebody(I think it was @demolisher48) bought a cooling pad and he got good results.
You can ask him the model.


----------



## xpert007 (Sep 6, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Guyz Just talked to CC, Jaipur and scolded 'em....The reps told me that I should talk to head..I'll be going there Tomm.
> 
> @xpert007:- u2- 1.6k as on Fk you can get one for 1.4 k in local market.
> 
> lappy never shuts down due to temps..n build quality is best...



i am asking when i will be playing for 1hr strecth then will lappy get so much heated that *I HAD TO SHUT IT DOWN*

in comprison to asus laptops how is the bulid quality of samsung laptops and how are samsung laptop service in india ?

why does this lappy gets so much heated does this is due to driver or some design issue or those who had repoted in tdf (not all ) they have defective model????


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 6, 2012)

xpert007 said:


> i am asking when i will be playing for 1hr strecth then will lappy get so much heated that *I HAD TO SHUT IT DOWN*
> 
> in comprison to asus laptops how is the bulid quality of samsung laptops and how are samsung laptop service in india ?
> 
> why does this lappy gets so much heated does this is due to driver or some design issue or those who had repoted in tdf (not all ) they have defective model????



i used to play  5hrs straight ...gta iv. build quality is somewhat good


----------



## surajr2567 (Sep 6, 2012)

I played Max payne 3 of 1/2 hour and got 77deg and max 85deg temperature with 40 to 55fps. Is it normal?

I played Max payne 3 of 1/2 hour and got 77deg and max 85deg temperature with 40 to 55fps. Is it normal?


----------



## Ashish247 (Sep 6, 2012)

surajr2567 said:


> I played Max payne 3 of 1/2 hour and got 77deg and max 85deg temperature with 40 to 55fps. Is it normal?
> 
> I played Max payne 3 of 1/2 hour and got 77deg and max 85deg temperature with 40 to 55fps. Is it normal?


Try a longer run. It looks OK.


----------



## sherif (Sep 6, 2012)

i got updation from samsung that my warranty extended 
Warranty
In Warranty
PARTS: (31.07.2014) 12 months
LABOR: (31.07.2014) 12 months 
 funny thing is date has changed but it still shows 12 months


----------



## drkrack (Sep 6, 2012)

> i got updation from samsung that my warranty extended
> Warranty
> In Warranty
> PARTS: (31.07.2014) 12 months
> ...




How did you get it? 
Did you get a phone call from CC? 
Or email 
What is your date of purchase? 
When did you register?


----------



## sherif (Sep 6, 2012)

drkrack said:


> How did you get it?
> Did you get a phone call from CC?
> Or email
> What is your date of purchase?
> When did you register?



i got e mail confirmation 
nope they didnt call me
31st july
i registered the same day


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 6, 2012)

What the hell, i didnt get any such mail

What the hell, i didnt get any such mail


----------



## sanj (Sep 7, 2012)

got i5 version yesterday..jbl speakers are just awesome(no other match for it).played mass effect 2 for 40 mins.temp was 70-74 C with full details but i limited the cpu to 80%.no throttling at all.dis laptop is beautiful with superb finishing.

should i go for cooling pad or not coz m heavy gamer?


----------



## HighPerformance (Sep 7, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> a bit better dafaq they replacing mobo n ram ..later if issue ain't solves ...will kick his ass



Dear pratyush997,

Pl. give me contact number of Samsung Service Centre in Lamington Road, Mumbai. 
I want to visit Service Centre to replace my Lappy's LED screen as it's having bright white spot on screen.

... Thanks & Regards


----------



## surajr2567 (Sep 7, 2012)

Played COD MODERN WARFARE 3 for 1 hour. Temps were normally in 60's and got maximum 73deg's with 40-48fps...


----------



## HighPerformance (Sep 7, 2012)

Can anyone give me contact number of Samsung Service Centre in Lamington Road, Mumbai ? 
I want to visit Service Centre to replace my Lappy's LED screen as it's having bright white spot on screen.

... Thanks & Regards


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 7, 2012)

HighPerformance said:


> Dear pratyush997,
> 
> Pl. give me contact number of Samsung Service Centre in Lamington Road, Mumbai.
> I want to visit Service Centre to replace my Lappy's LED screen as it's having bright white spot on screen.
> ...





> No	Name	Contact/Address	Phone/Fax
> 1	Express Digital System	Navyug niwas,shop no.6,167-Limington road,opp.minerwa cinema,Grant road(E)	(P) 30308282
> 2	Samsung Service Plaza	SHOP NO 8 & 9, A1 KHIRA NAGAR,OPP.,BATA SHOWROOM,S.V.ROAD,SANTACRUZ	(P) 66772000,66772001/11,9867570534
> 3	Classic Systems	B-2/ F7-8,Ist Floor,Lokmanya Tilak Market,,Sec-1,Vashi,Opp. Apna Bazar	(P) 30308282


and here <<was it difficult
Try here too


----------



## HighPerformance (Sep 7, 2012)

Dear pratyush997,
Thanks for reply.
Tired of contacting them. Nobody is lifting the calls.
I found Samsung's support is very bad when compared to HP.
I decided to visit personally.

Thanks & Regards


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 7, 2012)

Urs welcome..
2-Same
3-I found Vice versa.. 
4-I did same


----------



## Harshith_22 (Sep 7, 2012)

i brought this lappy on 13th aug...everything was fine with the screen....and nw around 13 pixels are dead in the middle of the screen....its really annoying because i do a lot of progremming nd those pixels are really irrtating.....So can i get the Display replaced?????...nd the lappy otherwise is brilliant...


----------



## bhaveshdevjani (Sep 7, 2012)

Hey!!! hii everyone !!I'm planning to buy this lappy too!


----------



## Ashish247 (Sep 8, 2012)

Harshith_22 said:


> i brought this lappy on 13th aug...everything was fine with the screen....and nw around 13 pixels are dead in the middle of the screen....its really annoying because i do a lot of progremming nd those pixels are really irrtating.....So can i get the Display replaced?????...nd the lappy otherwise is brilliant...



This may help
I find it very ironical that Samsung, one of the brands renowned for manufacturing LCDs, has issues with screens in laptops. This is the 3rd incident i guess.


----------



## xpert007 (Sep 8, 2012)

daksh said:


> Buy U2 , I made the mistake of buying U3 and it doesnt fit .



does u2 gets fit to 15.6" lappy or iit is small. is it made for 14" laptops or it works fine with 15.6"

how much temp. decrease u noticed during using it with samsung np550p5c i5 version.....while using u3 how come u3 doesnot fit ??


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 8, 2012)

xpert007 said:


> does u2 gets fit to 15.6" lappy or iit is small. is it made for 14" laptops or it works fine with 15.6"
> 
> how much temp. decrease u noticed during using it with samsung np550p5c i5 version.....while using u3 how come u3 doesnot fit ??


U2 fits perfectly.. bro.


----------



## ankan (Sep 8, 2012)

Some benchmarks comparing the laptop with my desktop PC.

desktop (intel core 2 quad @3GHz, nvidia 9800GT 512 MB):
--------------------------------------------------------
1. 3Dmark vantage, resolution: 1280x1024, 
P-mode settings:
GPU score: 5292
CPU Score: 11479
Overall score: P6116

same res, X-mode settings:
GPU score: 3872

2. Unigine Heaven benchmark, DX10 mode, 1280x800:
4X AA: fps 23.7, score: 596
No AA: fps 35.1, score: 883

3. Stalker CoP benchmark (DX10 mode, 1280x1024 resolution, HDAO, ultra, everything else set to max):

Benchmark    NoAA 2XAA 4xAA
Day:             35     15.7   6.3
Night:           33.2  15.0   5.9
Rain:            34.8  15.5   6.2
Sunshafts:    16.8  10.3   5.1

Laptop (NP550P5C-S01/i5 version):
---------------------------------
1. 3Dmark vantage, resolution: 1600x900, 
P-mode settings:
GPU score: 7299
CPU Score: 10060

same res, X-mode settings:
GPU score: 5993 @ stock clocks
GPU score: 6421 @ memory overcloced to 1050MHz

2. Unigine Heaven benchmark, DX10 mode, 1280x800:
4X AA: fps 34.5, score: 869
No AA: fps 43.4, score: 1094
Note: although the fps was more, the Unigine benchmark felt more jerky on Laptop. Likely a driver bug.

3. Stalker CoP benchmark (DX10 mode, 1600x900 resolution, HDAO, ultra, everything else set to max):

Benchmark NoAA 2XAA 4xAA
Day:         45.6    24.9   13.1
Night:       41.7    23.1   11.8
Rain:        43.8    23.9   12.5
Sunshafts: 25.4 16.9 10.4

Conclusions:
- In all the benchmarks I ran, the GK107 based GT650M is signicantly faster than G92 based 9800GT
- The gap increases with Antialiasing turned on which is amazing! 

Due to ddr3 memory GT650M should actually perform worse at high AA/resolution settings because
9800GT has exactly twice the memory bandwidth as GT650M. 
Both use DDR3 memory @900Mhz but 9800GT has 256 bit wide memory bus vs 128 bit wide for GT650M.

benchmarks I ran can be downloaded from:
download from Guru3D.com


----------



## ShyamS (Sep 8, 2012)

Just finished installing Windows 8 on this laptop. Everything is working just great .. Just had to download the few drivers from Sammy's site


----------



## sj2202 (Sep 8, 2012)

xpert007 said:


> does u2 gets fit to 15.6" lappy or iit is small. is it made for 14" laptops or it works fine with 15.6"
> 
> how much temp. decrease u noticed during using it with samsung np550p5c i5 version.....while using u3 how come u3 doesnot fit ??



I have said it a few times earlier and I'll say it again.
*U2 is not suitable for this laptop at all!!*
The laptop has its vents on the side,which means that it pulls the cool air from the bottom and blows hot air from the side.
And if you see the pics on coolermaster.in page NotePal U2 - Cooler Master
You'll come to know that U2 does quite the opposite.
Instead of blowing cool air to the bottom of the laptop,it tries to suck hot air from within,which is useless in this case as there are no vents at the bottom!!
That is the reason why U2 does not perform as it should.
I hope you understand what I am trying to say.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 8, 2012)

sj2202 said:


> I have said it a few times earlier and I'll say it again.
> *U2 is not suitable for this laptop at all!!*
> The laptop has its vents on the side,which means that it pulls the cool air from the bottom and blows hot air from the side.
> And if you see the pics on coolermaster.in page NotePal U2 - Cooler Master
> ...


afaik Cooling pad throws air to the bottom of lappy so does U2...it faqin throws air,  not pulls air lol


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 8, 2012)

@pratyush: be gentle bro. When your laptop will come back?
Could Anyone suggest me a laptop cleaning kit with price? Can I use that to clean my mobile screen?


----------



## sj2202 (Sep 8, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Hi bro u  .....afaik Cooling pad throws air to the bottom of lappy so does U2...it faqin throws air,  not pulls air lol



hahaha...no I am not crazy.
And you should better research for yourself before you speak. 
Tip: Buying a laptop cooler? Make sure you get the proper type! | dotTech


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 8, 2012)

sj2202 said:


> hahaha...no I am not crazy.
> And you should better research for yourself before you speak.
> Tip: Buying a laptop cooler? Make sure you get the proper type! | dotTech


Sorry for being rude..  And this cas eof this lappy...hot air blows out from left side and cool air is took in from bottom...and u2 throws air to front i.e to the bottom of lappy..I have u2 ..and it does same..  



Swapnil26sps said:


> @pratyush: be gentle bro. When your laptop will come back?
> Could Anyone suggest me a laptop cleaning kit with price? Can I use that to clean my mobile screen?


Yup u can use it to clean mobile screen
*www.ebay.in/sch/i.html?_trkparms=65%253A12%257C66%253A1%257C39%253A1%257C72%253A3276&rt=nc&_nkw=laptop+cleaning+kit&_sticky=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_sop=2&_sc=1


----------



## sj2202 (Sep 8, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Sorry for being rude..  And this cas eof this lappy...hot air blows out from left side and cool air is took in from bottom...and u2 throws air to front i.e to the bottom of lappy..I have u2 ..and it does same..


Don't worry....it "faqin" happens sometimes...   

Ok...you may be right....I am just saying after I saw this link....better check it out.....it's the second pic in the bottom row.
NotePal U2 - Cooler Master


----------



## drkrack (Sep 8, 2012)

As per the the article this should be the best laptop cooler for 550p

*www.coolermaster.in/product.php?product_id=6714&category_id=16


----------



## ShyamS (Sep 8, 2012)

It's Fan Airflow you need to look. The more you have the more good. I have NotePal Infinite EVO (Sliver/Black) - Cooler Master it have 120 CFM the double of what X3 have since EVO has 2 fans. My VIAO used to shut down due to over heat after getting this cooling pad it controls the heat.


----------



## Ashish247 (Sep 8, 2012)

ShyamS said:


> It's Fan Airflow you need to look. The more you have the more good. I have NotePal Infinite EVO (Sliver/Black) - Cooler Master it have 120 CFM the double of what X3 have since EVO has 2 fans. My VIAO used to shut down due to over heat after getting this cooling pad it controls the heat.


I think x3 will be better as it is suited to the airflow in np550p i.e. cool air in from below and hot air out from sides. Infinite evo, from that link, shows hot air flows underneath the laptop which will not suit np550p as it needs cool air from below.


----------



## REY619 (Sep 8, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @pratyush: be gentle bro. When your laptop will come back?
> Could Anyone suggest me a laptop cleaning kit with price? Can I use that to clean my mobile screen?



I got this - Buy HP Cleaning Kit For Computer ND200PA 
It can be used to clean any type of screens, TV, Laptop, Mobiles etc.

-----------------

BTW How come Notepal U3 isn't even listed at coolermaster.in(Indian site of Coolermaster)?


----------



## xpert007 (Sep 8, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> afaik Cooling pad throws air to the bottom of lappy so does U2...it faqin throws air,  not pulls air lol



after visiting the site , i saw the pics which shows that u2 removes hot air from bottom part of laptop ,it doesnot give cool air to the bottom.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 8, 2012)

^^But it works ri8 opposite.. 



REY619 said:


> I got this - Buy HP Cleaning Kit For Computer ND200PA
> It can be used to clean any type of screens, TV, Laptop, Mobiles etc.
> 
> -----------------
> ...


U3 is way tooooo big for 15"er...u2 fits perfectly.. 



Ashish247 said:


> I think x3 will be better as it is suited to the airflow in np550p i.e. cool air in from below and hot air out from sides. Infinite evo, from that link, shows hot air flows underneath the laptop which will not suit np550p as it needs cool air from below.


Whatsoever..lappy got rule to pull air from bottom and throw from either side or back(AFAIK in Gaming lappies)..and all cooling pads throws air to bottom of lappy ...



ShyamS said:


> It's Fan Airflow you need to look. The more you have the more good. I have NotePal Infinite EVO (Sliver/Black) - Cooler Master it have 120 CFM the double of what X3 have since EVO has 2 fans. My VIAO used to shut down due to over heat after getting this cooling pad it controls the heat.


Evo is "Mother of cooling pads"


----------



## niraj trehan (Sep 8, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> okay..did u patched FIFA 12 with latest Fixes ??.


 yup mate i did Patch them ! tried everythg almost but at lats it was some nvidia Driver probs acc to what i googled ..can u tell me what cud b wrong ?


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 8, 2012)

niraj trehan said:


> yup mate i did Patch them ! tried everythg almost but at lats it was some nvidia Driver probs acc to what i googled ..can u tell me what cud b wrong ?


If its driver issue..n u wanna install new ones...Use driver sweeper to wipe that driver and install new one..


----------



## drkrack (Sep 8, 2012)

is this a dead pixel ??
Forget the arrow, it is pointing wrongly...
look at white spot near 4 o clock position in screen

I need help...


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 9, 2012)

drkrack said:


> is this a dead pixel ??
> Forget the arrow, it is pointing wrongly...
> look at white spot near 4 o clock position in screen
> 
> ...


Plz take a pic of that and post


----------



## drkrack (Sep 9, 2012)

Is this visible now? 


*img.tapatalk.com/d/12/09/09/u7ydebed.jpg

*img.tapatalk.com/d/12/09/09/vave7a4y.jpg


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 9, 2012)

^^yup, it is


----------



## somebodysme (Sep 9, 2012)

I am going to buy 550P i7 version this week, which cooler I should get.
U3, U2, X3, X2 I am pretty confused. 

_____________________________________________________
i7 2600k | ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z | ASUS GTX 680 DC2 TOP | Vengeance 2x4GB | Seasonic X850W | Seagate 500GB + 1TB | SilverStone RV01 | Corsair H80 | Razer Abyssus + Cyclosa | APC BR1000 IN


----------



## drkrack (Sep 9, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^yup, it is



Yes 
Then what to do now? 
Should I wait, or call CC right away? 
Any other ideas?


----------



## ShyamS (Sep 9, 2012)

Ashish247 said:


> I think x3 will be better as it is suited to the airflow in np550p i.e. cool air in from below and hot air out from sides. Infinite evo, from that link, shows hot air flows underneath the laptop which will not suit np550p as it needs cool air from below.



It's not just that mate the base is aluminum so it aborts the heat and the fan keep the base cool. My lap never cross 43


----------



## daksh (Sep 9, 2012)

It's a very common lcd defect and can happen to anyone. Don't worry. First try rubbing the pixel with a warm handkerchief gently.
If it doesn't bother you or can't be seen during normal use then just ignore it.


----------



## drkrack (Sep 9, 2012)

daksh said:


> It's a very common lcd defect and can happen to anyone. Don't worry. First try rubbing the pixel with a warm handkerchief gently.
> If it doesn't bother you or can't be seen during normal use then just ignore it.



Okay 
It does bother me 
After seeing it, it's  difficult to ignore. 
Should I ask for a replacement for the screen? 
How long i will have to live without laptop?
It's a excellent laptop otherwise... 
I'm simply loving it...


----------



## sj2202 (Sep 9, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Whatsoever..lappy got rule to pull air from bottom and throw from either side or back(AFAIK in Gaming lappies)..and all cooling pads throws air to bottom of lappy ...



*All* cooling pads *do not* throw air to the bottom of lappy pratyush.
You should seriously read the previous article which I told you to read. Tip: Buying a laptop cooler? Make sure you get the proper type! | dotTech
It clearly says that "If you happen to use the wrong type of cooler for your laptop, the cooler is actually hurting your laptop instead of helping it because obviously it is interfering with the cooling mechanism built into the notebook."

Or you can read this wikipedia link Laptop cooler - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Read the second paragraph under active coolers.

*P.S-Please don't get hyper on reading this.Try and understand what I am saying.I may be completely wrong(about U2) but I may be right too(in general).*

EDIT:- I was wrong about U2,It blows cool air to the bottom.
          Got confused due to the image posted on coolermaster.in. 

The image showed that the hot air is sucked in,but it is actually showing the "Aluminum finish surface that allows fast and efficient heat dissipation"
See here(scroll towards bottom and see the image under product highlights) *www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-NotePal-Configurable-R9-NBC-8PBK-GP/dp/B002NU5V4A

Sorry for any inconvinience.


----------



## dan4u (Sep 9, 2012)

^ I'm using the notepal X2 it works fine, the U2 has adjustable fans i.e you can keep the fans anywhere along the body of the cooler, the X2 and U2 are Coolers that push air towards the bottom of  laptop, the np550 exhausts air from the side.


----------



## alpha34 (Sep 9, 2012)

Ya.... I got u2 and I placed one fan at bottom ie where air is sucked in and other at hard disk area cuz it heats up lot..... Thanks for the cooler pad link guys it really helps in getting clear picture of how cooling pad works 
And guys I played bf3 under high settings for 30 min and cpu temp were 85 and gpu was 82 is it normal temp for this Game


----------



## sj2202 (Sep 9, 2012)

dan4u said:


> ^ I'm using the notepal X2 it works fine, the U2 has adjustable fans i.e you can keep the fans anywhere along the body of the cooler, the X2 and U2 are Coolers that push air towards the bottom of  laptop, the np550 exhausts air from the side.



Ya....I came to know  about that recently.
Got confused due to the image present here NotePal U2 - Cooler Master
BTW....how much temp. difference are you getting?


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 9, 2012)

sj2202 said:


> Ya....I came to know  about that recently.
> Got confused due to the image present here NotePal U2 - Cooler Master
> BTW....how much temp. difference are you getting?


its just acting like a good lappy stand in my case..


----------



## dan4u (Sep 9, 2012)

sj2202 said:


> Ya....I came to know  about that recently.
> Got confused due to the image present here NotePal U2 - Cooler Master
> BTW....how much temp. difference are you getting?



not a lot, 2-3c max...


----------



## surajr2567 (Sep 9, 2012)

HWMonitor is showing 3% wear and sometimes 0% :O This is all happening after i have done battery calibration...Is the battery faulty or should i have to do some tweaks?


----------



## Ashish247 (Sep 10, 2012)

Ok, so finally gonna get a laptop(this or SE) tomorrow. Just one last query:- DEAD PIXELS, I've read many incidents of those in this thread. Is it an issue with this laptop or with all others. I have an acer atm and it too has 6-7 dead pixels(which i came to know only when i read about dead pixels lol). Any suggestions regarding the purchase are also welcome, I will get the i5 version.

Edit:-
Got my sammy..  FINALLY  ! I couldnt find the BIOS update on sammy's site. Anyone give me a link to it please?
P.S. I'm posting this from this beauty


----------



## sj2202 (Sep 10, 2012)

Ashish247 said:


> Ok, so finally gonna get a laptop(this or SE) tomorrow. Just one last query:- DEAD PIXELS, I've read many incidents of those in this thread. Is it an issue with this laptop or with all others. I have an acer atm and it too has 6-7 dead pixels(which i came to know only when i read about dead pixels lol). Any suggestions regarding the purchase are also welcome, I will get the i5 version.
> 
> Edit:-
> Got my sammy..  FINALLY  ! I couldnt find the BIOS update on sammy's site. Anyone give me a link to it please?
> P.S. I'm posting this from this beauty



CONGRATZ!! 
here is the link
*www.samsung.com/in/support/model/NP550P5C-S02IN-downloads
check in 'Firmware'



pratyush997 said:


> its just acting like a good lappy stand in my case..





dan4u said:


> not a lot, 2-3c max...



Why are cooling pads not working properly in the case of this laptop?


----------



## drkrack (Sep 10, 2012)

I booked online repair for dead pixels on Sunday.. 
Guess what.. Got a call from CC today afternoon. 
Was very patient and knowledgeable guy, cleared the doubts including the ones on extended warranty! 
Asked to get the laptop to service center 
Will change the screen, if available or get back to me as soon as possible. 
I can keep the lappy till that.. 
Highly impressed.. 


Samsung cc looking not that bad.. :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Ashish247 (Sep 10, 2012)

sj2202 said:


> CONGRATZ!!
> here is the link
> *www.samsung.com/in/support/model/NP550P5C-S02IN-downloads
> check in 'Firmware'
> ...



Thnx,,  No problems so far. Everything really good. Havent tried any games yet though.. Had a special check for dead pixels on screen


----------



## dexbg (Sep 10, 2012)

drkrack said:


> I booked online repair for dead pixels on Sunday..
> Guess what.. Got a call from CC today afternoon.
> Was very patient and knowledgeable guy, cleared the doubts including the ones on extended warranty!
> Asked to get the laptop to service center
> ...



Hi, even I'm facing the similar dead-pixel issue.
Can you post some pics showing the defect.

Have they confirmed that screen gets replaced for such issues ?

Thanks.


----------



## Ashish247 (Sep 11, 2012)

I am facing some problems with the dvd drive. It tends to freeze after sometime and stops reading the disc. I tried with several discs, it reads them first and stops after some time. Sometimes when given a little tap it starts reading again. Anyone knows anything about this? Any solutions?
Edit:- The recovery dvd is running absolutely fine and so are some other standard/original dvds. Can this be a problem of local/cheap dvds?


----------



## drkrack (Sep 11, 2012)

dexbg said:


> Hi, even I'm facing the similar dead-pixel issue.
> Can you post some pics showing the defect.
> 
> Have they confirmed that screen gets replaced for such issues ?
> ...



They haven't confirmed anything 
Will be going tomorrow, to see what they say... 

This is the hw specs after keeping the lappy overnight on for wifi downloads, media files transcoding.. Etc 

Cool isn't it?


----------



## ajsta (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi. I just brought a samsung np550 a week ago. THere is a horizontal green line on the screen and also the keyboard is short circuited. Can anyone please tell me the procedure for extending the warranty? I am about to give this to customer care but will that prevent me from getting extended warranty? also will they replace the keyboard and the lcd both? I checked the samsung site but they are asking for pack number. Where can i find it?


----------



## alpha34 (Sep 11, 2012)

ajsta said:


> Hi. I just brought a samsung np550 a week ago. THere is a horizontal green line on the screen and also the keyboard is short circuited. Can anyone please tell me the procedure for extending the warranty? I am about to give this to customer care but will that prevent me from getting extended warranty? also will they replace the keyboard and the lcd both? I checked the samsung site but they are asking for pack number. Where can i find it?



You can extend your warranty by paying 1900 for 1 year and there are some other offers to extend warranty for next 3 years......I had called CC and asked about it and they gave me information regarding extended warranty.


----------



## drkrack (Sep 11, 2012)

ajsta said:


> Hi. I just brought a samsung np550 a week ago. THere is a horizontal green line on the screen and also the keyboard is short circuited. Can anyone please tell me the procedure for extending the warranty? I am about to give this to customer care but will that prevent me from getting extended warranty? also will they replace the keyboard and the lcd both? I checked the samsung site but they are asking for pack number. Where can i find it?



If day of purchase is after august 31, you can't avail free 1 yr extended warranty offer 
Yes, you can buy extended warranty for 1yr at 2k anytime before the 1yr of purchase and give that pack number on the registration Web Page.
Your claim or issues within 1yr can't prevent you from getting extended warranty...


----------



## REY619 (Sep 11, 2012)

Got my U3 yesterday. And I fail to see why it was considered "Too Big" by some users? 

*i.minus.com/ipYvej7xPx61I.jpg

*i.minus.com/iOQnibQmCylhZ.jpg

Fits absolutely fine leaving just the ample extra space.. Aligned the fans with the hot-spots in the bottom and was good to go.

Will post results later about the temperatures etc.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 11, 2012)

^Can you fit that thing inside Lappy Bagpack?


----------



## dan4u (Sep 11, 2012)

REY619 said:


> Got my U3 yesterday. And I fail to see why it was considered "Too Big" by some users?
> 
> Fits absolutely fine leaving just the ample extra space.. Aligned the fans with the hot-spots in the bottom and was good to go.
> 
> Will post results later about the temperatures etc.



the left side of the laptop rests on the two fan holders that are attached to the stand, and not on the rubber padding. it will easily slide down, you should have got the U2....one extra fan on the U3 doesn't make any difference.

source: I bought the U3 and then sold it


----------



## drkrack (Sep 11, 2012)

CC was right. 
Visited Samsung service today 
They agreed to replace the screen 

Will get back to me in a week, as screen is not available as of now. 
It has to come from Chennai (to Hyderabad) 
Got my laptop back, 
Waiting for


----------



## dexbg (Sep 11, 2012)

drkrack said:


> CC was right.
> Visited Samsung service today
> They agreed to replace the screen
> 
> ...



Wow thats great .. thanks for reporting.

So they returned you the Laptop while the LCD arrives .. thats good know. I was not sure how long I would have to leave it so I've putting off visiting the service center.

Did they say how long the actual replacement & service will take ?? Can it be done on the same day ?


----------



## REY619 (Sep 11, 2012)

I don't need to take the laptop cooler with me when I go somewhere, it is to be used while extensive tasks and gaming, and I do that only at home.

Anyway, I am happy with it and that is the important thing. 

BTW played Skyrim for 2 hours, everything maxed out: -

CPU average Temperature - 80 C
GPU average temperature - 79 C

U3's fans at full speed, non AC Room, outside temperature is currently 36-37 C.

No throttling, No lags, No framerate drops or skips.

Peace.


----------



## drkrack (Sep 11, 2012)

REY619 said:


> I don't need to take the laptop cooler with me when I go somewhere, it is to be used while extensive tasks and gaming, and I do that only at home.
> 
> Anyway, I am happy with it and that is the important thing.
> 
> ...



Wow, That's great.... Quite reassuring. 

Waiting for the laptop screen. 
The service center guy, very impressive indeed 
Told, he can replace the screen in max 30min 
I can wait there itself. 
:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## sj2202 (Sep 11, 2012)

REY619 said:


> I don't need to take the laptop cooler with me when I go somewhere, it is to be used while extensive tasks and gaming, and I do that only at home.
> 
> Anyway, I am happy with it and that is the important thing.
> 
> ...



Great!!...Can you please tell the max temps too??..


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 11, 2012)

^Above 88C


----------



## Gtb93 (Sep 11, 2012)

Best place to buy this laptop?
Flipkart(S02IN out of stock..), Saholic, Junglee, Samsungestrore(out of stock..).
Preferred Cash on Delivery system


----------



## dexbg (Sep 11, 2012)

Best place to buy would be at a Samsung Exclusive Store.


----------



## surajr2567 (Sep 11, 2012)

How much time does this laptop takes to charge to 100% from 10%...Mine takes more than 2 hours 
Pls reply as soon as possible


----------



## ujjwal007 (Sep 11, 2012)

surajr2567 said:


> How much time does this laptop takes to charge to 100% from 10%...Mine takes more than 2 hours
> Pls reply as soon as possible


mine takes around 30-40 mins to charge it till 80% i never did 100% so dont know about it 



Gtb93 said:


> Best place to buy this laptop?
> Flipkart(S02IN out of stock..), Saholic, Junglee, Samsungestrore(out of stock..).
> Preferred Cash on Delivery system



AFAIK there is no more seller with COD there was to be one before fosila but they removed the laptop from site ( probably out stock ) and most of the site dont have it too check snap deal may be they have it but no COD so..dont buy it with CC too much risky to buy such expensive product online. if you find COD somewhere go for it better to find it in local stores find the dealers in justdial.com i founded one myself from there 1 dealer quoted me 62,200 and other one 58.5k so i purchased from him


----------



## Gtb93 (Sep 11, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> mine takes around 30-40 mins to charge it till 80% i never did 100% so dont know about it
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK there is no more seller with COD there was to be on before fosila but they removed the laptop from site ( probably out stock ) and most of the site dont have it too check snal deal may be they have it but no COD so..dont buy it with CC too much risky to buy such expensive product online. if you find COD somewhere go for it better to find it in local stores find the dealers in justdial.com i founded one myself from there 1 dealer quoted me 62,200 and other one 58.5k so i purchased from him



Cool, I'll try that


----------



## surajr2567 (Sep 11, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> mine takes around 30-40 mins to charge it till 80% i never did 100% so dont know about it



According to you, you can get 100% charged in approximately 1 hour....
So do u think i have a defective battery or charger?


----------



## ujjwal007 (Sep 11, 2012)

surajr2567 said:


> According to you, you can get 100% charged in approximately 1 hour....
> So do u think i have a defective battery or charger?



dude i dont know exactly how much it takes to charge 100% but  i m sure it takes 30-40 mins to charge till 80% i m sure it will take more time after 80% charge.. i dont think you have defective charger or battery wait a little while and let other members say about it too.


----------



## Gtb93 (Sep 11, 2012)

More than 2 hours, is way too much imho.


----------



## 50103 (Sep 11, 2012)

Gtb93 said:


> More than 2 hours, is way too much imho.



In my 17R S.E. there is an option desktop mode charging....enabling that increases charging time. May be you have that enabled too


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 11, 2012)

for me too takes 2hrs to charge 100%

@pratyush ; @REY19 : thanks guys for cleaning kit links
I prefer COD option. And can't buy from eBay, no CC

And i downloaded BIOS update file through Samsung website, doubled clicked it, clicked on 'Update' button, its taking too much time to update. How long i have to wait?
EDIT: through Easy Software Manager.


----------



## REY619 (Sep 11, 2012)

sj2202 said:


> Great!!...Can you please tell the max temps too??..



CPU - 84 Max.
GPU - 81 Max.



pratyush997 said:


> ^Above 88C



My GPU hardly ever reaches 84+. I don't think it has ever reached that high, I am constantly monitoring temperatures since I got my notebook(10 days ago).
I think I am gonna stop monitoring temps now. Gives you peace of mind.. XD


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 11, 2012)

Can anybody help me here?
While doing BIOS update
*i.imgur.com/Z8gZb.png?1


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 11, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> Can anybody help me here?
> While doing BIOS update
> *i.imgur.com/Z8gZb.png?1


Did you logged in through another user account?



REY619 said:


> CPU - 84 Max.
> GPU - 81 Max.
> 
> 
> ...


am I only one on this planet with defective sammy??. GOD screw me.huh?


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 11, 2012)

@pratyush: no, i don't have any other account.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 11, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @pratyush: no, i don't have any other account.


Disable uac(user access controls or run the app by selecting "Run as admin")


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 12, 2012)

@pratyush: thanks bro. My first update.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 12, 2012)

Just got Call From CC..They told me that MoBo is replaced and idle temps are 45C..
Will be going the service station and kick their @ss if it ain't fixed....  



Swapnil26sps said:


> @pratyush: thanks bro. My first update.


Urs welcome..


----------



## sj2202 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey did anyone of you go through the magazine?
A guy had asked a question that "Would gaming cause my battery to degrade?"
And the reply was that not gaming,but high temps causes battery problems.
Anything above *50*!!!... 

EDIT:-Relax guys....I'm sure none of us is going to stop gaming even if its true.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 12, 2012)

sj2202 said:


> Hey did anyone of you go through the magazine?
> A guy had asked a question that "Would gaming cause my battery to degrade?"
> And the reply was that not gaming,but high temps causes battery problems.
> Anything above *50*!!!...
> ...


its 60C for this lappy..check the battery compartment...it got some padding.


----------



## daksh (Sep 12, 2012)

Buy a battery after 2 years its not expensive.


----------



## Ashish247 (Sep 12, 2012)

Anybody can provide the link to new nvidia drivers? I cannot download it through easy software manager.
My laptop is working absolutely fine. No throttling. Haven't tried very demanding games though.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Sep 12, 2012)

Good News to prospective buyers of this lappy. The Samsung E-store has the i7 back in stock. 
*www.samsungindiaestore.com/Product...IIX987fs62h0yr9df4g380ty0tt32r45en674Oty00ui0

It will be only a matter of few days/hours for other online retailers to update their sites.
Flipkart will definitely have it in stock by tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## alpha34 (Sep 13, 2012)

anyone played saints row 3? I tried but game freezees at copyright screen when run in directx11.........is it drivers program? cuz when I ran in dx 9 mode the game ran without any issues........


----------



## xpert007 (Sep 13, 2012)

where will i see a difference in speaker quality between 2 lappys ,one having subwoofer and other doesn't have. what is the use of subwoofer....


----------



## Ashish247 (Sep 13, 2012)

xpert007 said:


> where will i see a difference in speaker quality between 2 lappys ,one having subwoofer and other doesn't have. what is the use of subwoofer....



It should be quite obvious the sound quality is amazing on this laptop. Subwoofers enhance bass and provide thumps. Play Boom bom pow


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 13, 2012)

Yo..got lappy's mobo replaced....max temps in gta iv is 92C....no faqin throttling and tested with ts too.....what so ever...


----------



## Ashish247 (Sep 13, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Yo..got lappy's mobo replaced....max temps in gta iv is 92C....no faqin throttling and tested with ts too.....what so ever...



Congratz mate.!! change your signature spoiler now


----------



## xpert007 (Sep 13, 2012)

does subwoofer fitted in a laptop causes any harm to other components in laptop,like vibrations which may reduce the life of  laptop.....
or it was past problem ,present laptop doesn't face this problem?


----------



## dexbg (Sep 13, 2012)

No need to worry bout such things. Your laptop faces a lot more stress during regular handling.


----------



## daksh (Sep 13, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Yo..got lappy's mobo replaced....max temps in gta iv is 92C....no faqin throttling and tested with ts too.....what so ever...



Congrats man. This speaks good about Samsung service. Good, quick and efficient. 
You can enjoy now


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 13, 2012)

daksh said:


> Congrats man. This speaks good about Samsung service. Good, *quick* and efficient.
> You can enjoy now


Not that quick......    took them 3 Weeks to do so


----------



## sj2202 (Sep 13, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Yo..got lappy's mobo replaced....max temps in gta iv is 92C....no faqin throttling and tested with ts too.....what so ever...



Finally!!!!....It got fixed at the best time!!...Congratz!!.. 



Ashish247 said:


> Anybody can provide the link to new nvidia drivers? I cannot download it through easy software manager.
> My laptop is working absolutely fine. No throttling. Haven't tried very demanding games though.



Thanks to this fellow's question,I came to know about the *NEW NVIDIA DRIVER UPDATE RELEASED TODAY*
Here is the link *www.nvidia.in/object/notebook-win8-win7-winvista-64bit-306.23-whql-driver-in.html
*THIS IS THE ACTUAL RECOMMENDED DRIVER AND NOT BETA*


----------



## sanj (Sep 13, 2012)

i updated the bios.but now m facing throttling even at 70C.before update there was no throttling.i dnt knw wat to do knw.i dnt knw whether we will be able to fully utilize gt650m or not.m eagerly waitin for that day.


----------



## daksh (Sep 13, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Not that quick......    took them 3 Weeks to do so



3 weeks is decent if the problem is unknown. Even Dell takes at least a week for a part replacement. I had an hdd replacement for my Dell pc it took 1 and a half weeks for part to come from bangalore. And one and a half week after the guy inspected what's wrong.


----------



## Ashish247 (Sep 13, 2012)

sj2202 said:


> Thanks to this fellow's question,I came to know about the *NEW NVIDIA DRIVER UPDATE RELEASED TODAY*
> Here is the link NVIDIA DRIVERS 306.23WHQL
> *THIS IS THE ACTUAL RECOMMENDED DRIVER AND NOT BETA*


Thnx


----------



## drkrack (Sep 13, 2012)

daksh said:


> 3 weeks is decent if the problem is unknown. Even Dell takes at least a week for a part replacement. I had an hdd replacement for my Dell pc it took 1 and a half weeks for part to come from bangalore. And one and a half week after the guy inspected what's wrong.



I second that.. 
In my past experience, 
Mobo replacement by HP 4weeks
Screen by Toshiba 3 week 

It's quite average, not delayed y or fast, 
But needs improvement if Samsung has to overtake other notebook brands


----------



## sanj (Sep 13, 2012)

can anybody plz install new whql driver and post the result here?


----------



## Ashish247 (Sep 13, 2012)

sanj said:


> can anybody plz install new whql driver and post the result here?



I have the driver installed.. Dont know what results should I post.  All games that I'm playing are running around 60 fps anyways


----------



## Gtb93 (Sep 13, 2012)

Ashish247 said:


> I have the driver installed.. Dont know what results should I post.  All games that I'm playing are running around 60 fps anyways


Games, 
Settings,
FPS,
Temps,
PLEASE


----------



## Ashish247 (Sep 13, 2012)

Gtb93 said:


> Games,
> Settings,
> FPS,
> Temps,
> PLEASE


Maybe I'm not the right man atm. I don't have hig end games.. Completed COD blackops around 60 fps(w/o driver update) @ around 78 degrees most of the time. Batman arkham asylum was running at 55-60 fps too around 80 degrees but I had the download of driver running in parallel along with fraps and hw monitor i.e. 3 more apps along with the game lol


----------



## Gtb93 (Sep 13, 2012)

Ashish247 said:


> Maybe I'm not the right man atm. I don't have hig end games.. Completed COD blackops around 60 fps(w/o driver update) @ around 78 degrees most of the time. Batman arkham asylum was running at 55-60 fps too around 80 degrees but I had the download of driver running in parallel along with fraps and hw monitor i.e. 3 more apps along with the game lol


Post likes these, really help. and I'm not being sarcastic!
Thanks 

Edit: I'm most likely getting this in a few days, and I'm going to write a full fledged review on it :3


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 14, 2012)

Updated BIOS and GPU driver..will test it tomm.


----------



## cremator (Sep 14, 2012)

can anyone give link for BIOS update please?


----------



## Aaron7 (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi,

I am looking to buy this laptop in the UK. I've read all about the heating problems and I would like to know how does the laptop run in non-gaming conditions. The condition's I am talking about are 10 hours a day usage surfing the web, reading PDF files and software development. Also, in these conditions do the fans make much noise(if any)?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 14, 2012)

cremator said:


> can anyone give link for BIOS update please?


Link to updater
Direct Link to update P05AAA


----------



## cremator (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey thanks a lot Pratyush


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 14, 2012)

^^Urs Welcome dude


----------



## rekrow (Sep 14, 2012)

Aaron7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking to buy this laptop in the UK. I've read all about the heating problems and I would like to know how does the laptop run in non-gaming conditions. The condition's I am talking about are 10 hours a day usage surfing the web, reading PDF files and software development. Also, in these conditions do the fans make much noise(if any)?
> 
> Thanks for the help.



i have the laptop and no problems for me what so ever, only a bit oh high temps on high end games but i never crossed 94 degrees, and no fan noise really quite


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Sep 14, 2012)

Guys,

posting on behalf of a friend who is unable to create a thread.

He is looking for a gaming laptop.
Budget is strictly 50K.

And obviously we were redirected to the below laptop:
Samsung NP550P5C-S01IN Laptop

Is there any specific issue with this one - heating or any other?
The thread mostly discuss with the i7 model, not much on this one.

Suggest me any other laptop if not this of the same range particularly for gaming. Is there any laptop with GT650 and DDR5 memory in this budget?


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 14, 2012)

Ashish247 said:


> Congratz mate.!! change your signature spoiler now


Done.


----------



## dan4u (Sep 14, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Done.



Congratz man, so temps are good now?


----------



## Ashish247 (Sep 14, 2012)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Guys,
> 
> posting on behalf of a friend who is unable to create a thread.
> 
> ...


I have the i5 version, No problems whatsoever. 
No other gt650m laptop is available at this price be it dd3 or ddr5(in India)


----------



## dan4u (Sep 14, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Done.



Congratz man, so temps are good now?


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 14, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Congratz man, so temps are good now?


Yup...


----------



## RON28 (Sep 14, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Yup...



Mr. trolled hows your lappy doing?


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 14, 2012)

^^Trolling^∞ . *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/customavatars/thumbs/avatar134913_12.gif


----------



## RON28 (Sep 14, 2012)

^^^lol why you are a GTA IV fan? if you like open world, then try Skyrim....its a cpu intensive game and you will get for fps than me. only thing is you won't have any cars or bikes, only horse to travel on whole map.


----------



## surajr2567 (Sep 14, 2012)

I don't feel any boomy beats.feels like there is no sub woofer.
What to do.how to make my table vibrate with this :d


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 14, 2012)

surajr2567 said:


> I don't feel any boomy beats.feels like there is no sub woofer.
> What to do.how to make my table vibrate with this :d


It depends on song and Settings..
Even This Earphones I ordered Produce much more bass than in lappy but quality ain't good!



RON28 said:


> ^^^lol why you are a GTA IV fan? if you like open world, then try Skyrim....its a cpu intensive game and you will get for fps than me. only thing is you won't have any cars or bikes, only horse to travel on whole map.


Vehicle Physics dude....Even SD or Mafia 2 Donno have it ..


----------



## RON28 (Sep 14, 2012)

new Nvidia driver update gave me a 10-15fps boost...especially in Mafia 2 at high settings got 40fps and above...whereas performance also improved in HOT PURSUIT 2010. click on spoilers to check the screenshots taken, FPS is indicated on top left corner.



Spoiler



*i46.tinypic.com/cufeo.jpg
*i48.tinypic.com/25ph91s.jpg
*i47.tinypic.com/azjq7d.jpg
*i46.tinypic.com/2hi86fb.jpg



HOT PURSUIT, CRYSIS 2, MAFIA II benchmarked at 900p resolution at high settings.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 14, 2012)

^Awesome man...


----------



## Ashish247 (Sep 14, 2012)

RON28 said:


> new Nvidia driver update gave me a 10-15fps boost...especially in Mafia 2 at high settings got 40fps and above...whereas performance also improved in HOT PURSUIT 2010. click on spoilers to check the screenshots taken, FPS is indicated on top left corner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which version of gpuz is that? Mine is 0.6.4 and it shows some open cl bug in intel's driver?


----------



## Gtb93 (Sep 14, 2012)

Crysis2, looks orgasmic @ RON!
What are your idle temps, ie when browsing and stuff?


----------



## Aaron7 (Sep 14, 2012)

Ok, last set of questions before I make a decision.

1. While browsing and doing software development, which would be the quieter out of the Samsung and Lenovo Z580?
2. Is matte better than glossy in the case of reading text (it will be inside most of the time)? (UK model is not 1080p)
3. How does the Samsung keyboard (&trackpad) compare with the Lenovo?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## RON28 (Sep 14, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^Awesome man...



we all waited very long for stable drivers.



Ashish247 said:


> Which version of gpuz is that? Mine is 0.6.4 and it shows some open cl bug in intel's driver?


i think its 0.6.3...because it always tells me to update to 0.6.4



Gtb93 said:


> Crysis2, looks orgasmic @ RON!
> What are your idle temps, ie when browsing and stuff?


here are the idle temps while browsing net for 5 hours continously at high performance mode.
*i45.tinypic.com/27y37g7.jpg


----------



## daksh (Sep 14, 2012)

And I think the wait was worth it. Couldn't have got a better laptop under 60k. 
It looks much sweeter after the updates and sky rocketing Dell pricing. Model which was 59k earlier is 63 now. Add 5% tax to that and our laptop seems just unbelievably VFM. Cheers to all owners.


----------



## RON28 (Sep 15, 2012)

daksh said:


> And I think the wait was worth it. Couldn't have got a better laptop under 60k.
> It looks much sweeter after the updates and sky rocketing Dell pricing. Model which was 59k earlier is 63 now. Add 5% tax to that and our laptop seems just unbelievably VFM. Cheers to all owners.



Dell is now way costlier than it was. now seriously this Samsung laptop is going to be first preference for people.


----------



## daksh (Sep 15, 2012)

RON28 said:


> Dell is now way costlier than it was. now seriously this Samsung laptop is going to be first preference for people.



True that. That's good. More the customers more is the responsiblty on them, better ASS.  

I just wish there was another slot vacant for an ssd later. I can't do away with the HDD or the blu ray drive. :thumbdown:


----------



## thieflord (Sep 15, 2012)

ok . so i have been u using this laptop for over a month now. and truth be told , its kinda disappointing. yes it has some pros as in for these specs its pretty cheap . but im going to list its cons.

1. massive heating issue when playing games or using any heavy load programs as in unreal sdk.
2. the worst . is its wifi issue . i dnt know if its unique to my laptop or ots a flaw in the design but i never get max speed when the laptop is on a flat surface it has to be elevated a little moreover if      to keep the laptop vertically on its edge there is 0 connection ( this is when u lie on ur bed and watch a movie) . im planning on giving it for service but i cant right now coz i really need it at the moment.

furthermore im planning to upgrade the hard disk coz 5400rpm sucks. plus i want to add a ssd drive. i found out from the samsung tech officer that u can add and ssd but ull have to replace it with a usb . o i want to ask u guys how big is a 16 or 32 gb ssd drive and can i fit it instead of the usb or even the s card slot . id luv it if i can replace the sd card slot.


----------



## thieflord (Sep 15, 2012)

and 1 more thing , why the hell does this this laptop run smoother and with better fps when not charging . and read it this problem somewhere and tried it out . and its true. the guy explained something but i forgot about it.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Sep 15, 2012)

thieflord said:


> ok . so i have been u using this laptop for over a month now. and truth be told , its kinda disappointing. yes it has some pros as in for these specs its pretty cheap . but im going to list its cons.
> 
> 1. massive heating issue when playing games or using any heavy load programs as in unreal sdk.
> 2. the worst . is its wifi issue . i dnt know if its unique to my laptop or ots a flaw in the design but i never get max speed when the laptop is on a flat surface it has to be elevated a little moreover if      to keep the laptop vertically on its edge there is 0 connection ( this is when u lie on ur bed and watch a movie) . im planning on giving it for service but i cant right now coz i really need it at the moment.
> ...




Overheating is a common problem with this laptop, although some users have not experienced this.
The wi-fi issue that you pointed out is uncommon, you better take it to a service center right away, you might have a faulty piece.


----------



## Ashish247 (Sep 15, 2012)

thieflord said:


> and 1 more thing , why the hell does this this laptop run smoother and with better fps when not charging . and read it this problem somewhere and tried it out . and its true. the guy explained something but i forgot about it.



Its throttling. I dont know what do you mean by high temperatures, 80's is just fine I think.. even lower 90s are.


----------



## demolisher48 (Sep 15, 2012)

wanna see high temps?? run witcher2


----------



## daksh (Sep 15, 2012)

Are you running the latest drivers for everything? Wifi issue is unique to you. If you had to run unreal sdk you shouldn't have bought a 60k laptop. It needs proper cooling even on pcs.


----------



## Utkarshryu (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi All,
Im New Here in This Forum,

Im wishing To Purchase This Samsung Series 5 Laptop For Gaming (Yep Not That High End Gamer I'm ),
NP550P5C-S01IN. (53K) (M.P.) Or
NP550P5C-S02IN. (60K) (M.P.)
Which One Should I Choose,I Guess It'll Be i7 one.. But Im Pretty Confused Should i Buy It or Not,
Or Should I Go For HP DV6T-7000 Quad Core or Lenovo Y580 (Not finding em
In stores) 

My Budget is 50K - 60K. But I Can Add Few More As Per Need.

Need Your Suggestion.

Thankyou


----------



## RON28 (Sep 15, 2012)

Utkarshryu said:


> Hi All,
> Im New Here in This Forum,
> 
> Im wishing To Purchase This Samsung Series 5 Laptop For Gaming (Yep Not That High End Gamer I'm ),
> ...



wait till diwali, don't be in a hurry.


----------



## Utkarshryu (Sep 15, 2012)

RON28 said:


> wait till diwali, don't be in a hurry.



But i need A Laptop in less than a week...


Any suggestions please ?


----------



## Ashish247 (Sep 15, 2012)

demolisher48 said:


> wanna see high temps?? run witcher2



Nopes. I dont want to see high temperatures, neither do I play to see high temperatures. The games I'm playing are running fine


----------



## ujjwal007 (Sep 15, 2012)

Utkarshryu said:


> Hi All,
> Im New Here in This Forum,
> 
> Im wishing To Purchase This Samsung Series 5 Laptop For Gaming (Yep Not That High End Gamer I'm ),
> ...



definetely go for it if your not heavy gamer! still though it works with even heavy games by putting max cpu to 60-70% we can control temps.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 15, 2012)

Played gta iv for 10 mins..@med settings.got.50 fps avg. i limited cpu to 18 fid and underclocked gpu by 150 mhz...still got 90 C...what dafaq is isuue w/ my home...
Am i expecting much more from lappy?
Sorry for typos..
From mobile


----------



## daksh (Sep 16, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Played gta iv for 10 mins..@med settings.got.50 fps avg. i limited cpu to 18 fid and underclocked gpu by 150 mhz...still got 90 C...what dafaq is isuue w/ my home...
> Am i expecting much more from lappy?
> Sorry for typos..
> From mobile



Stop with fid and underclocking crap. Play for an hour and then see temps. If they are below 93-94 on gta then it's cool. GTA is a bad console port and it shouldn't be used to judge performance. Try sleeping dogs or arkham city or battlefield to see how it's doing.


----------



## arani (Sep 16, 2012)

gpu throttling evry now and then..happens evry 10mins or so while playin BF3, mafia2, darksiders2 etc..please help..does throttlestop do any good??


----------



## RON28 (Sep 16, 2012)

BFBC 2 at 900p ultra setting AA 8x...
*i46.tinypic.com/263j6nc.jpg

I really liked the new driver update.


----------



## daksh (Sep 16, 2012)

RON28 said:


> BFBC 2 at 900p ultra setting AA 8x...
> *i46.tinypic.com/263j6nc.jpg
> 
> I really liked the new driver update.



Looks amazing.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 16, 2012)

arani said:


> gpu throttling evry now and then..happens evry 10mins or so while playin BF3, mafia2, darksiders2 etc..please help..does throttlestop do any good??


better Underclock it ..(CPU)

Why the faq does CPU attains 70sC while launching Easy software manager?


----------



## gamer0704 (Sep 16, 2012)

drkrack said:


> I booked online repair for dead pixels on Sunday..
> Guess what.. Got a call from CC today afternoon.
> Was very patient and knowledgeable guy, cleared the doubts including the ones on extended warranty!
> Asked to get the laptop to service center
> ...



I am seeing a dead pixel right at the middle-top 
just raised a request..


----------



## Sukhvinder789 (Sep 16, 2012)

Is any new laptop launching in Diwali in the same price range with better configuration, please tell me asap ... I need to take decision.


----------



## arani (Sep 16, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> better Underclock it ..(CPU)



how do i underclock the cpu?


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 16, 2012)

arani said:


> how do i underclock the cpu?


simple method...
Limit cpu to 60-70% in power settings
advance way...
Fix fid to.18 in throttle stop


----------



## Sukhvinder789 (Sep 16, 2012)

guys pls answer my query.. I need to take decision fast...tell me if any new laptop is launching during diwali with better config in the same price range.....


----------



## xpert007 (Sep 16, 2012)

Sukhvinder789 said:


> guys pls answer my query.. I need to take decision fast...tell me if any new laptop is launching during diwali with better config in the same price range.....



there must be some new launching in dis diwali..

please tell now also the lappy gets heated up during plating after the official version is launched....

now also throttling issue exist...


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 16, 2012)

arani said:


> how do i underclock the cpu?


JOin this Owner Group
 and check this Doc


----------



## sanj (Sep 16, 2012)

after driver update now it throttles even at 73C.what the hell is wrong with this laptop?if its heating and throttling at 72 then what is the point of having gt650m.
can some one plz tell me its laptop problem or any other problem.Before bios update and driver update there was not throttling at all.


----------



## Ashish247 (Sep 16, 2012)

sanj said:


> after driver update now it throttles even at 73C.what the hell is wrong with this laptop?if its heating and throttling at 72 then what is the point of having gt650m.
> can some one plz tell me its laptop problem or any other problem.Before bios update and driver update there was not throttling at all.



Should be some other problem. Which game was throttling? and did you try any other game? try doing a clean install of the new driver using some driver sweeper.


----------



## Sukhvinder789 (Sep 16, 2012)

so conclusion is that the laptop is still throtlling?
Guys please confirm this, so that i can decide to buy this lappy or not


----------



## Ashish247 (Sep 16, 2012)

Sukhvinder789 said:


> so conclusion is that the laptop is still throtlling?
> Guys please confirm this, so that i can decide to buy this lappy or not



Not for me. I'm enjoying it  If you do plan to buy it there is an easy check. Use throttle stop. Take it to the shop in a PD and run it there itself  , if there are no fluctuations it wont throttle


----------



## Funny (Sep 16, 2012)

I am quiet satisfied with the new driver updates, Prototype was un-playable before update, now its running fine. Guys its a laptop not a gaming console, use it as a laptop. Don't play heavy games at heavy settings to rap* the hardware.


----------



## sanj (Sep 16, 2012)

Ashish247 said:


> Should be some other problem. Which game was throttling? and did you try any other game? try doing a clean install of the new driver using some driver sweeper.



even in mass effect its throttling.i hvnt tried any other game.but before bios and driver update mass effect was running just fine(no throttle).


and also touch pad is not so responsive or its me who facing this issue.


----------



## Sukhvinder789 (Sep 16, 2012)

Ashish247 said:


> Not for me. I'm enjoying it  If you do plan to buy it there is an easy check. Use throttle stop. Take it to the shop in a PD and run it there itself  , if there are no fluctuations it wont throttle



Hm..Ok tell me exactly what to do after running ThrottleStop..
Btw : what if i buy the laptop and then after bios and driver update it starts throttling ?? like @sanj mentioned.. In that case what will I do ?
This will be my first laptop so I am taking every tiny info into consideration... Plus I will run games atleast @ Medium settings..

So please tell me what to do now ?


----------



## sanj (Sep 16, 2012)

Sukhvinder789 said:


> Hm..Ok tell me exactly what to do after running ThrottleStop..
> Btw : what if i buy the laptop and then after bios and driver update it starts throttling ?? like @sanj mentioned.. In that case what will I do ?
> This will be my first laptop so I am taking every tiny info into consideration... Plus I will run games atleast @ Medium settings..
> 
> So please tell me what to do now ?




@Sukhvinder789:
bro i was running mass effect at all high settings.thats why temp was high.if u run wid med settings then i think there will be no problem.it throttles for a sec or two.m asking about dis problm coz m a hardcore gamer.like to play games at full details.may be wid med settings u wont face any such issues.


----------



## Sukhvinder789 (Sep 16, 2012)

@sanj:
do u know how to check for throttling issue using Throttlestop...i will take the software in PD and use it before buying it...btw  i would love to play FPS games @High Quality such as BF3, Crysis 2, etc...


----------



## sanj (Sep 16, 2012)

Sukhvinder789 said:


> @sanj:
> do u know how to check for throttling issue using Throttlestop...i will take the software in PD and use it before buying it...btw  i would love to play FPS games @High Quality such as BF3, Crysis 2, etc...



bro i hvnt tried throttlestop.i think widout installing any game throttlestop have no meaning.u hv to install a game to check throttling.i think no shopkeeper will allow dat.
try lowering the cpu level in power settings.it will help in lowering the temps.


----------



## Sukhvinder789 (Sep 16, 2012)

then i guess I have no other choice but to buy it... Also I dont think shopkeeper will allow me to install Throttle Stop to check for throttling...
Hoping for the best ...
Fingers crossed .


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 16, 2012)

Sukhvinder789 said:


> Hm..Ok tell me exactly what to do after running ThrottleStop..
> Btw : what if i buy the laptop and then after bios and driver update it starts throttling ?? like @sanj mentioned.. In that case what will I do ?
> This will be my first laptop so I am taking every tiny info into consideration... Plus I will run games atleast @ Medium settings..
> 
> So please tell me what to do now ?


Check this


----------



## sanj (Sep 16, 2012)

Sukhvinder789 said:


> then i guess I have no other choice but to buy it... Also I dont think shopkeeper will allow me to install Throttle Stop to check for throttling...
> Hoping for the best ...
> Fingers crossed .



in my views dis laptop has best VFM in market till date.jbl speakers are awesome.screen is good.dnt worry about throttling coz i know its a driver problem for sure.coz with stock driver and bios it was doing fine.but after update it throttles for a sec or two.no big problems.n dnt worry if ur laptop throttles after purchasing then u can request a cc support.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 16, 2012)

Sukhvinder789 said:


> then i guess I have no other choice but to buy it... Also* I dont think shopkeeper will allow me to install Throttle Stop to check for throttling...
> *Hoping for the best ...
> Fingers crossed .


Didn't got you.. 



sanj said:


> in my views dis laptop has best VFM in market till date.jbl speakers are awesome.screen is good.dnt worry about *throttling coz i know its a driver problem for sure*.coz with stock driver and bios it was doing fine.but after update it throttles for a sec or two.no big problems.n dnt worry if ur laptop throttles after purchasing then u can request a cc support.


This updates fix everything...if it ain't get fixed... Either Do a clean Install or give it back to CC 
BTW Reading that thing from Different Members since last Month


----------



## arani (Sep 16, 2012)

*i49.tinypic.com/1fh0ub.png

fid=12.00
is it too low or something?? it is showing constant but throttling still occurs..


----------



## Sukhvinder789 (Sep 16, 2012)

@pratyush997:
Ashish247 suggested me to take throttlestop in  a PD and use it in the laptop before buying it...But I think the shopkeeper wont let me do so...
Btw I will be stuck with my studies and all so I dont think I will have enough time to run after CC support...
And I can't see the DOC file link you gave me, maybe because I am not a member of the group...I am joining it please accept me in ...


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 16, 2012)

Sukhvinder789 said:


> @pratyush997:
> Ashish247 suggested me to take throttlestop in  a PD and use it in the laptop before buying it...But I think the shopkeeper wont let me do so...
> Btw I will be stuck with my studies and all so I dont think I will have enough time to run after CC support...
> And I can't see the DOC file link you gave me, maybe because I am not a member of the group...I am joining it please accept me in ...


LOL Sorry for that ...You r in!


----------



## RON28 (Sep 16, 2012)

*arani* FID is too low, underclock you CPU from Windows.

start-->control panel-->power options--> select high performance--> change plan settings--> change advanced power settings--> click on processor power management--> minimum processor state(set plugged in to 50%)---> now select maximum processor state(set plugged in to 70%)
 then save it.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 16, 2012)

arani said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Check this guide

*PS-* Did you limited your CPU by limiting Power?



RON28 said:


> *arani* FID is too low, underclock you CPU from Windows.
> 
> start-->control panel-->power options--> select high performance--> change plan settings--> change advanced power settings--> click on processor power management--> minimum processor state(set plugged in to 50%)---> now select maximum processor state(set plugged in to 70%)
> then save it.


 Do you know what is his problem and what to advised him..read it again


----------



## sanj (Sep 16, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Didn't got you..
> 
> 
> This updates fix everything...if it ain't get fixed... Either Do a clean Install or give it back to CC
> BTW Reading that thing from Different Members since last Month



bro wat do u mean by clean install?u r talking about windows install or driver install.if driver can u suggest me a good driver sweeper.
n also i joined at fb also.lemme in...


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 16, 2012)

sanj said:


> bro wat do u mean by clean install?u r talking about windows install or driver install.if driver can u suggest me a good driver sweeper.
> n also i joined at fb also.lemme in...


you r in..
I meant Clean Win 7 OS Install .


----------



## sanj (Sep 16, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> you r in..
> I meant Clean Win 7 OS Install .



how to install new win7?i think installing new window will void my warranty.


----------



## Sukhvinder789 (Sep 16, 2012)

omg! lol it wont void your warranty ^^


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 16, 2012)

sanj said:


> how to install new win7?i think installing new window will void my warranty.


u know u just posted best joke today


----------



## sanj (Sep 16, 2012)

Sukhvinder789 said:


> omg! lol it wont void your warranty ^^



i thought its like having an android phone.if u install another rom to your phone then ur warranty is voided.lol....



pratyush997 said:


> u know u just posted best joke today



thnx...lol..i had no idea about that.....and its my 1st laptop wid win preinstalled.previous ones are wid dos.so no idea guys....


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 16, 2012)

^ok..


----------



## xpert007 (Sep 16, 2012)

please tell after  downloading the latest offcial gt650m driver , during playing games it throttles and gets heated up as before the release....

during normal usage , without playing games, does it throttles and gets heated or this problemm occurs when playing games.......


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 16, 2012)

xpert007 said:


> please tell after  downloading the latest offcial gt650m driver , during playing games it throttles and gets heated up as before the release....
> 
> during normal usage , without playing games, does it throttles and gets heated or this problemm occurs when playing games.......


To confirm Throttle Check my Sig.


----------



## Conan (Sep 16, 2012)

Just had to post this. I played Divinity 2 for more than 3 hours. It was released in 2011, so, it is one of the newer games I've tried on the laptop. Resolution: 1600*900, FSAA, 4xAF, Shadows & HDR on, most other settings high. Don't know exact fps because I don't have FRAPS but not even once did the game get unplayable. Here are the temps. (Ambient temp. 32 deg. C, Laptop cooler - Notepal C1)
*i48.tinypic.com/2j0fhi8.jpg

This lappy rocks!


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 16, 2012)

Conan said:


> Just had to post this. I played Divinity 2 for more than 3 hours. It was released in 2011, so, it is one of the newer games I've tried on the laptop. Resolution: 1600*900, FSAA, 4xAF, Shadows & HDR on, most other settings high. Don't know exact fps because I don't have FRAPS but not even once did the game get unplayable. Here are the temps. (Ambient temp. 32 deg. C, Laptop cooler - Notepal C1)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Where the faq do you Live...  Faqin chilling temps.. {


----------



## RON28 (Sep 17, 2012)

New samsung laptop LINK

i think samsung launched this new model to compete with DELL INSPIRON 15R, nice i liked it.


----------



## daksh (Sep 17, 2012)

RON28 said:


> New samsung laptop LINK
> 
> i think samsung launched this new model to compete with DELL INSPIRON 15R, nice i liked it.



Amazing bang for buck. That's crazy.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Sep 17, 2012)

What are the temps during surfing, watching movies, word-processing?


----------



## Sam R (Sep 17, 2012)

yes, That is a cool series but i did not like its battery timing, i have used it, after 8 to 10 months it battery start to week and the die


----------



## RON28 (Sep 17, 2012)

daksh said:


> Amazing bang for buck. That's crazy.


yes and it has chicklet keyboard like ours...only 768p resolution but along with AMD 7670M and 1TB hard disk, i guess people will get it dirt cheap at diwali.



Sam R said:


> yes, That is a cool series but i did not like its battery timing, i have used it, after 8 to 10 months it battery start to week and the die



what are you saying? it has been launched recently, how come you used it for 8-10 months?


----------



## Jripper (Sep 17, 2012)

I certainly hope there are other colours @_@ Pink is so err..pink! X_x


----------



## shivang (Sep 18, 2012)

*HELP ME CHOOSING THE RIGHT ONE..*

I know *Samsung NP550P5C-S01IN* has 1600x900 resolution and good pixel density with 300 nits brightness.bt also has poor contrast ratio of 121:1 while both *Dell inspiron 15R and its SE version* has approx 553:1(glossy one) and 500:1(matte).. if anyone has looked up both laptop screen then plz give me good advice.
even my old lappie *Dell inspiron 1525* has contrast ratio of 180:1 & believe me it comes no close to today's lcd panels..

Apart from heating issues it makes no sense of having awesome graphic card when ur Display sucks. 

Pls help me bcoz i m going to buy laptop next week.


----------



## xpert007 (Sep 18, 2012)

help guys 

i am going to buy next laptop within next few weeks . i am  considering samsung np550p core i5 model .
please tell me consider it or not ? how is its build  quality? the configuration is among the best , dose after the release of new OFFICAL DRIVER OF GT650M now also GETS HEATED AS BEFORE? how is samsung laptop overalll?
how is samsung services for laptops?

does it now has  THROTTLING ISSUE?
i will play games but as a casual gamer? 


can anyone tell me the  address of authorised samsung laptop dealer in kolakata ,nearby e mall or the inside e mall.


----------



## dexbg (Sep 18, 2012)

Its a pretty good choice for the Casual Gamer .. Go get it.

Throttling or not.


----------



## sanj (Sep 18, 2012)

my touchpad is a little less responsive.any one having the same issues or its the fault in my laptop.


----------



## xpert007 (Sep 18, 2012)

dexbg said:


> Its a pretty good choice for the Casual Gamer .. Go get it.
> 
> Throttling or not.



in some of the previous reviews on TDF  , some members told about the fps lag issue during playing games .

after the relaese of officil driver for gt60m , now also there is fps lag during playing?

how much is the  battery life of lappy?

please tell what is the dealer price of np550p5c i5 model in kolkata .pls anyone give me the complete address along with phone  no. of the samsung dealer /authorised store in kolkata  where this lappy is available.


----------



## prashanth2692 (Sep 18, 2012)

hi guys 
i have been following this link from long time
can i know at what price and free accesories you people have got this laptop........... 
i gonna buuy this beast by the end of this week .........

p.s:-does any one get the free samsung wireless mouse with the laptop.....thank you..  floks


----------



## prashanth2692 (Sep 18, 2012)

hi guys 
i have been following this link from long time
can i know at what price and free accesories you people have got this laptop........... 
i gonna buuy this beast by the end of this week .........

p.s:-does any one get the free samsung wireless mouse with the laptop.....thank you..  floks


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 18, 2012)

hello. i got one crappy USB mouse and keyboard cover(whatever it is said). But one guy here got lots of goodies with his laptop. You need to ask for goodies they will give


----------



## Ashish247 (Sep 18, 2012)

prashanth2692 said:


> hi guys
> i have been following this link from long time
> can i know at what price and free accesories you people have got this laptop...........
> i gonna buuy this beast by the end of this week .........
> ...


I got a Logitech wireless mouse(m185). He was ready to give me usb keyboard, headphone and PD too.. but I didnt need those so went for some reduction in price instead.. got my i5 for 51k


----------



## Suhail Malik (Sep 18, 2012)

Im currently possessing the i5 version (S01) version of the lappy. Now is it possible to replace its DVD optic drive with BLU RAY drive (like the one in i5 version)?? If possibe, please provide me with a link from where i can purchase the BR drive...


----------



## nikhildewan (Sep 19, 2012)

I am facing a strange issue, don't know exactly what it is. This effect is very much noticeable in white color. It is noticeable when pure white changes to off white and vice versa, a slight color difference occurs. It is not fixed to anything particular instance, happens anytime, during games, browsing, movies etc. Anybody facing this issue? And what's this issue named? Is it worth paying attention?

And how to clean dust from the plastic net just above the keyboard? It is gathering a lot of dust particles in its holes. Don't have any size of vaccum cleaner.


----------



## RON28 (Sep 19, 2012)

Suhail Malik said:


> Im currently possessing the i5 version (S01) version of the lappy. Now is it possible to replace its DVD optic drive with BLU RAY drive (like the one in i5 version)?? If possibe, please provide me with a link from where i can purchase the BR drive...



not possible i guess, it will void your warranty if you open the laptop.


----------



## sam142000 (Sep 19, 2012)

RON28 said:


> not possible i guess, it will void your warranty if you open the laptop.


Dont know where to find a blu-ray drive  but, replacing anything wont void the warranty.
At least that isnt the case in Dell laptops.


----------



## Suhail Malik (Sep 19, 2012)

RON28 said:


> not possible i guess, it will void your warranty if you open the laptop.



In my case warranty is not an issue..


----------



## xpert007 (Sep 19, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> hello. i got one crappy USB mouse and keyboard cover(whatever it is said). But one guy here got lots of goodies with his laptop. You need to ask for goodies they will give



my frnd bought this lappy from kolkata 
he got usb mouse , keyboard , keyboard skin and instead of pd and  headphone he took  a cooling pad...

what is the latest price of this lappy and its dealer price?


----------



## dexbg (Sep 19, 2012)

nikhildewan said:


> I am facing a strange issue, don't know exactly what it is. This effect is very much noticeable in white color. It is noticeable when pure white changes to off white and vice versa, a slight color difference occurs. It is not fixed to anything particular instance, happens anytime, during games, browsing, movies etc. Anybody facing this issue? And what's this issue named? Is it worth paying attention?
> 
> And how to clean dust from the plastic net just above the keyboard? It is gathering a lot of dust particles in its holes. Don't have any size of vaccum cleaner.



Hi, even I have experienced the same the same thing. looks like dynamic lighting at first. But yes it happens very randomly.

Secondly use a toothbrush to clean out the speaker grill and the dirt that collects in between the keys.


----------



## hhh (Sep 19, 2012)

xpert007 said:


> my frnd bought this lappy from kolkata
> he got usb mouse , keyboard , keyboard skin and instead of pd and  headphone he took  a cooling pad...
> 
> what is the latest price of this lappy and its dealer price?



One dealer is quoting 61k for the i7 model in bangalore also he is not giving any goodies. I am also eager to know what is best price for this lappy now. 
Also, @xpert007 how much did your friend pay for it ?


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 19, 2012)

people here has got it for 58k + goodies


----------



## Ashish247 (Sep 19, 2012)

dexbg said:


> Hi, even I have experienced the same the same thing. looks like dynamic lighting at first. But yes it happens very randomly.
> 
> Secondly use a toothbrush to clean out the speaker grill and the dirt that collects in between the keys.


Its adaptive brightness. It saves battery and you can turn it off from power options if you want.


----------



## Puneet247 (Sep 19, 2012)

Does i3 with higher grades are equivalent to i5 of lower class as both have 2 cores


----------



## daksh (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks. You saved me a lot of frustration and finally I've been able to turn it off. Thanks.


----------



## xpert007 (Sep 19, 2012)

hhh said:


> One dealer is quoting 61k for the i7 model in bangalore also he is not giving any goodies. I am also eager to know what is best price for this lappy now.
> Also, @xpert007 how much did your friend pay for it ?



my frnd bought i5 model in august
it cost 52k


----------



## Ashish247 (Sep 19, 2012)

xpert007 said:


> my frnd bought i5 model in august
> it cost 52k


 The prices have increased recently.. I got it at the old price of 51k but the dealer told me that new price of i5 is about 53k


----------



## savvy (Sep 19, 2012)

shivang said:


> *HELP ME CHOOSING THE RIGHT ONE..*
> 
> I know *Samsung NP550P5C-S01IN* has 1600x900 resolution and good pixel density with 300 nits brightness.bt also has poor contrast ratio of 121:1 while both *Dell inspiron 15R and its SE version* has approx 553:1(glossy one) and 500:1(matte).. if anyone has looked up both laptop screen then plz give me good advice


I don't know to what extent these data are accurate but contrast ratio is also making me think... Actually speaking, i am more concerned about screen than graphics card. One member suggested me to change the lappy's screen but i am not sure if the screen is available in the market or not. I am totally in love with everything of this lappy except the screen. *Can we make the screen better by any means ???* External monitor is not an option for me. please help anyone...


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Sep 20, 2012)

Samsung increased the price of the i5 version. The current price is Rs.55,190 and still showing as no stock :l


----------



## daksh (Sep 20, 2012)

@All
Please tell me if i7 without turbo (2.3 ghz and quad core) is more powerful than an i5 dual core with turbo? 
Thanks.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 20, 2012)

I7 is more powerful bro

I7 is more powerful bro


----------



## xpert007 (Sep 20, 2012)

which cooling pad to opt for 
coolmaster x3 or u2 or anyother.....


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 20, 2012)

xpert007 said:


> which cooling pad to opt for
> coolmaster x3 or u2 or anyother.....


Infinite Evo


----------



## xpert007 (Sep 21, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Infinite Evo



what is the price of infinite evo in local market?
my budget is 2k only.
why not consider x3 ?
why infinite evo?


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 21, 2012)

xpert007 said:


> what is the price of infinite evo in local market?
> my budget is 2k only.
> why not consider x3 ?
> why infinite evo?


1:-  2.4k
2&3 :- Evo is best under 2.5k


----------



## dmplog (Sep 21, 2012)

I have been using S01 (i5) laptop for last couple of months. Although, I am very happy with the laptop (build quality, finish, display and performance), the keys on the keyboard are making squeaking noise. It is very audible when Spacebar is used. Does this come under warranty? And can Samsung CC replace my keyboard?


----------



## sakii (Sep 21, 2012)

To add to this issue of *dmplog* I find click of mouse keys quite loud...


----------



## dexbg (Sep 21, 2012)

Yes.  This is the first thing I noticed with my S01 as well , I thought it was just with mine. 

Keys are squeaky. 

And the touch pad click is loud but not problem for me,I prefer the tactile feel.


----------



## nikhildewan (Sep 21, 2012)

Ashish247 said:


> Its adaptive brightness. It saves battery and you can turn it off from power options if you want.



I have verified the adaptive brightness option. Turned it off for both on-power and battery mode, still it's happening. It seems as of some loose connection.

What you say?

Just wanted to know its seriousness, if its important which might create an issue in long run, I should consider talking to customer care else not.


----------



## sherif (Sep 22, 2012)

Dear friends anybody interested in i7 version plz contact me 9961829685
purchase date july 31 
2 year warranty
no overheating no throttling issue so far
laptop+carrybag


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Sep 22, 2012)

sherif said:


> Dear friends anybody interested in i7 version plz contact me 9961829685
> purchase date july 31
> 2 year warranty
> no overheating no throttling issue so far
> laptop+carrybag



Please don't give out your number in public. Instead ask the interested members to Pm you.


----------



## xpert007 (Sep 22, 2012)

dmplog said:


> I have been using S01 (i5) laptop for last couple of months. Although, I am very happy with the laptop (build quality, finish, display and performance), the keys on the keyboard are making squeaking noise. It is very audible when Spacebar is used. Does this come under warranty? And can Samsung CC replace my keyboard?



r u using the  laptop's keyboard while playing games also?
keyboard does makes some noise while typing , does this one makes loud squeaking noise than other laptops keyboards ??

some users had told about the low contrast ratio ? where we can feel the difference in contrast ratio between 2 lappys one having higher than other ?
in normal usage , playing games , watching movies inside room(well lit) , does any problem arises due 2 this low contrast ratio?



sherif said:


> Dear friends anybody interested in i7 version plz contact me 9961829685
> purchase date july 31
> 2 year warranty
> no overheating no throttling issue so far
> laptop+carrybag



why r u selling it? 
r u facing some mazor issue ?

i am going to buy a laptop in next few weeks ... i am finding this lappy with its configuration very interesting ?
shud i opt for it or not ?
many usrrs r expiericing some strange issues with this lappy?
waht about throttling issue , heating issue and fps drop issue while playing games?
does all this issue are not there with the release of offcial gt650m drivers or now also it exists?


----------



## ajsta (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi. I cant seem to figure out how to get the free extended warranty for my np550... i bought this augst 28th... 
what site should i go to? please help me out...
Im pretty much screwed over right now. Screen got a line on it... keyboard has short circuit... keys are all making sounds....


----------



## daksh (Sep 22, 2012)

nikhildewan said:


> I have verified the adaptive brightness option. Turned it off for both on-power and battery mode, still it's happening. It seems as of some loose connection.
> 
> What you say?
> 
> Just wanted to know its seriousness, if its important which might create an issue in long run, I should consider talking to customer care else not.


 Right click-graphic properties-select advance-go to power-select battery-switch off optimize for battery or something. Bingo.


----------



## sakii (Sep 22, 2012)

ajsta said:


> Hi. I cant seem to figure out how to get the free extended warranty for my np550... i bought this augst 28th...
> what site should i go to? please help me out...
> Im pretty much screwed over right now. Screen got a line on it... keyboard has short circuit... keys are all making sounds....



U get ur laptop to service centre first......sk fr extended warranty thn....call samsung hlpline fr it



sherif said:


> Dear friends anybody interested in i7 version plz contact me 9961829685
> purchase date july 31
> 2 year warranty
> no overheating no throttling issue so far
> laptop+carrybag



*no overheating no throttling issue so far ***

** conditions apply.


----------



## drkrack (Sep 22, 2012)

Got my laptop lcd replacement today 

Hardly took 15 minutes 

No more dead pixels 

Enjoying :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 22, 2012)

drkrack said:


> Got my laptop lcd replacement today
> 
> Hardly took 15 minutes
> 
> ...


Congo


----------



## daksh (Sep 22, 2012)

drkrack said:


> Got my laptop lcd replacement today
> 
> Hardly took 15 minutes
> 
> ...



Wow. They did it right there. Dint take it for inspection and all?


----------



## RON28 (Sep 22, 2012)

Played Prince of Persia The forgotten Sands on this lappy, don't think that its a 2008 game so that won't be a problem, but still i felt game had pretty amazing graphics. played at 900p at Ultra settings with 16xAA.

click on the spoilers 


Spoiler



*i49.tinypic.com/2cj5o0.jpg
*i48.tinypic.com/96x9bt.jpg



i got 45 fps in hardcore battle scene and in normal situation was above 50 fps.


----------



## Sukhvinder789 (Sep 23, 2012)

wow^^ 1600*900 ultra with 16xAA


----------



## drkrack (Sep 23, 2012)

They had inspected it before, 
Had booked for lcd replacement week ago, 

Today just replaced it, 
Excellent service, satisfied


----------



## arani (Sep 23, 2012)

*i45.tinypic.com/ng974.png

Splinter Cell: Conviction maxxed out @ 900p..gameplay for ~1hour..no throttling..


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 23, 2012)

arani said:


> *i45.tinypic.com/ng974.png
> 
> Splinter Cell: Conviction maxxed out @ 900p..gameplay for ~1hour..no throttling..


Is that an game?huh 67C temps... When i launch Easy software manager cpu gets to 68C ..


----------



## RON28 (Sep 23, 2012)

^^^yes it a game...may be ESM is CPU intensive software.


----------



## sj2202 (Sep 23, 2012)

Did any one of the owners do a display test??
If yes,then can anybody confirm the Black levels,contrast ratio,colour quality,etc. of the display?


----------



## avj (Sep 23, 2012)

arani said:


> *i45.tinypic.com/ng974.png
> 
> Splinter Cell: Conviction maxxed out @ 900p..gameplay for ~1hour..no throttling..


i'm sure that u started monitoring after quiting the game.....not while playing it


----------



## Ashish247 (Sep 23, 2012)

avj said:


> i'm sure that u started monitoring after quiting the game.....not while playing it



GPU temps are shown so that means he was monitoring while gpu was running.. It stops after game is quit.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 23, 2012)

Ashish247 said:


> GPU temps are shown so that means he was monitoring while gpu was running.. It stops after game is quit.


What if he selected dGpu to be used every time ? in nVidia Settings!


----------



## Ashish247 (Sep 23, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> What if he selected dGpu to be used every time ? in nVidia Settings!



What if he isnt a human .!!!!


----------



## avj (Sep 23, 2012)

Ashish247 said:


> GPU temps are shown so that means he was monitoring while gpu was running.. It stops after game is quit.


may b gpu-z or other gpu monitering app was running


----------



## Ashish247 (Sep 23, 2012)

avj said:


> may b gpu-z or other gpu monitering app was running



I dont understand whats the problem in believing him?


----------



## xpert007 (Sep 23, 2012)

xpert007 said:


> r u using the  laptop's keyboard while playing games also?
> keyboard does makes some noise while typing , does this one makes loud squeaking noise than other laptops keyboards ??
> 
> some users had told about the low contrast ratio ? where we can feel the difference in contrast ratio between 2 lappys one having higher than other ?
> ...



someone need to answer all this query?


----------



## avj (Sep 23, 2012)

Ashish247 said:


> I dont understand whats the problem in believing him?


max temps are too low
and min temps are usually below 60c before gaming


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 23, 2012)

Ashish247 said:


> I dont understand whats the problem in believing him?


How come Cpu will consume 8W during gameplay it takes 9W to launch Easy software manager!


----------



## avj (Sep 23, 2012)

xpert007 said:


> someone need to answer all this query?


i always use lappy's keyboard...i dont find the noise annoying..
for me it never throttled except for ac2
personally i prefer the drivers which came with lappy than the recent drivers bcoz of better temps


----------



## switch44 (Sep 23, 2012)

hey guys!
great reviews for this comp.i'm planning to get the i5 variant.
anyone buy it laptop from mumbai?know where i can get a good price?
and through flipkart you dont get a bag do you?
also does it come with an international warranty?


----------



## Ashish247 (Sep 23, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> How come Cpu will consume 8W during gameplay it takes 9W to launch Easy software manager!



Never goes past 6W(5.81 max observed) for me while launching Easy software manager....


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 23, 2012)

Ashish247 said:


> Never goes past 6W(5.81 max observed) for me while launching Easy software manager....


Did you underclocked CPU?? i5 can use 35W max.. mine consumes 46W(45W acc. to Intel) while stress test


----------



## sanj (Sep 24, 2012)

m playin darksiders2.i cheched for gpu throttling and downloaded MSI afterburner and downclocked the gpu by 100mhz as pratyush997 said.but even after that m facing throttling.i uninstalled nvidia graphics driver and performed a clean install.but no success.but when m playin without charging then fps is fine but when on charging fps drops drastically.i followed pratyush997 guide for downclocking gpu..


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 24, 2012)

sanj said:


> m playin darksiders2.i cheched for gpu throttling and downloaded MSI afterburner and downclocked the gpu by 100mhz as pratyush997 said.but even after that m facing throttling.i uninstalled nvidia graphics driver and performed a clean install.but no success.but when m playin without charging then fps is fine but when on charging fps drops drastically.i followed pratyush997 guide for downclocking gpu..


Seems like in this case CPU is throttling!  Did u checked that ?
Link


----------



## sanj (Sep 24, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Seems like in this case CPU is throttling!  Did u checked that ?
> Link



yes i checked.cpu is throttling..
m confused about turbo mode also.
can you plz tell me what settings i have to change before playing a game..


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 24, 2012)

sanj said:


> yes i checked.cpu is throttling..
> m confused about turbo mode also.
> can you plz tell me what settings i have to change before playing a game..


well i just underclock gpu by 100 mhz and cpu to 18 fid...select turbo mode and select sammy optimized in power opts..try those setts


----------



## switch44 (Sep 24, 2012)

any1 know any good stores in mumbai to get the machine from?


----------



## sanj (Sep 24, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> well i just underclock gpu by 100 mhz and cpu to 18 fid...select turbo mode and select sammy optimized in power opts..try those setts



when m playin on battery then fps is fine but with charger fps decrease drastically.i dont know what's the problem.why the hell i updated bios coz before update everything was fine..

i hv installed windows from the bundled DVD.do i have to download drivers separately now?


----------



## avj (Sep 24, 2012)

sanj said:


> when m playin on battery then fps is fine but with charger fps decrease drastically.i dont know what's the problem.why the hell i updated bios coz before update everything was fine..
> 
> i hv installed windows from the bundled DVD.do i have to download drivers separately now?



just download easy software manger from sammy site...install the drivers using it


----------



## Galactic (Sep 24, 2012)

switch44 said:


> any1 know any good stores in mumbai to get the machine from?



Awesome deal online at LaptopWale.com. But is it reliable?  LINK


----------



## switch44 (Sep 24, 2012)

Galactic said:


> Awesome deal online at LaptopWale.com. But is it reliable?  LINK



wow! 
but yeah is it reliable...i've never heard of it...it doesnt have a cash on delivery option either...damn!
thanks ill try to find out about this page.
anyone know any retail shops with good deal on this?


----------



## xpert007 (Sep 25, 2012)

my frnd had np550p5c s01 .  he now wants to buy a cooling pad his budget is atmost 1k he had chossen 2 models
zebronics nc400

Zebronics NC 4000 Cooling Pad | Cooling Pad | Flipkart.com

and belkin f5l055

Belkin F5L055 Cooling Pad | Cooling Pad | Flipkart.com

which one is best among 2?


----------



## switch44 (Sep 25, 2012)

IMO the Belkin should be a better idea due to their wave design providing better air flow.


----------



## skepticmuggle (Sep 25, 2012)

savvy said:


> I don't know to what extent these data are accurate but contrast ratio is also making me think... Actually speaking, i am more concerned about screen than graphics card. One member suggested me to change the lappy's screen but i am not sure if the screen is available in the market or not. I am totally in love with everything of this lappy except the screen. *Can we make the screen better by any means ???* External monitor is not an option for me. please help anyone...



I am also facing a similar confusion. Can any of the owners please comment on the display (esp: contrast ratio) ?

Thanks.


----------



## Mayank Gupta (Sep 25, 2012)

Galactic said:


> Awesome deal online at LaptopWale.com. But is it reliable?  LINK



I find this link spurious as the specs are not correct. It says 2nd gen for the processor. Don't know about this otherwise.


----------



## xpert007 (Sep 25, 2012)

switch44 said:


> IMO the Belkin should be a better idea due to their wave design providing better air flow.



zebronics one has 2 fans but i think the fans are not placed at a position where they can effectively cool sammy lappy

but belkin has single fan with better design....

my frnd will play game max 1hr .. only for playing games he need cooling pad bcoz lappy gets heated up

now trell which one is best zebronics with 2 fan or belkin 1 fan and better design or any other under 1k?


----------



## Mayank Gupta (Sep 25, 2012)

*Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN or Lenovo Ideapad Z580-339356?*

Hey Guys,
I am really confused b/w the two. The price diff. is not much, 2-4k. Plus points of both:
Lenovo: Better service in India than Samsung (I think so), better keyboard, free 3yrs warranty, no reported over-heating/throttling issue
Samsung: Good CPU/graphics processor/resolution/matte screen/speakers/build quality better than Lenovo (from notebookcheck)

Off course Samsung is a better bet spec wise but the only thing stopping me is the overheating, throttling issues. I have heard about dust accumulation is also a problem in NP550. Is that so?

Also, Samsung is offering 1 yr warranty while Lenovo is giving 3yrs for free till 30 Sep. Should I opt for 3 yrs in Samsung by paying extra?

Please reply fast as Lenovo 3yrs free warranty will end by the end of this month.


----------



## REY619 (Sep 25, 2012)

Free 1 year warranty date has been extended.

Now valid for all laptops purchased from 1st June till 15th november!

Details - Terms & Conditions

Register here - Samsung Laptop - Additional Warranty Offer


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 25, 2012)

Mayank Gupta said:


> *Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN or Lenovo Ideapad Z580-339356?*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> I am really confused b/w the two. The price diff. is not much, 2-4k. Plus points of both:
> ...


lenovo got Weak GFX, Weak CPU, Poor Resolution(No BD-ROM ) Now u can select which is better


----------



## switch44 (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah just saw that today 
Got me super excited.  
I just hope I find a good deal on the laptop.
Everyone seems to be quoting 52k for the i5 and 61k from i7.
Till now i havent found anything cheaper than flipkart!! 
ofcourse theres the laptopwale.com offer of 46k on the i5 but not sure of them.


----------



## twostepsfromhell (Sep 26, 2012)

Hello All,
I purchased the i7 S02-IN this weekend for 58.5k. Till now everything is looking good. The system gave highest benchmarks in AIDA64 (new name for everest ultimate) . however temps got upto 90deg on the CPU !!!!!

Installing Ubuntu Linux today. However I am not able to get the drivers for the system. Can anyone tell me where I can find the drivers (especially the Intel Graphics Card and Realtek Sound card)


----------



## Mayank Gupta (Sep 26, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> lenovo got Weak GFX, Weak CPU, Poor Resolution(No BD-ROM ) Now u can select which is better



Hey pratyush, I think u own this laptop. Which version i7 or i5? Any throttling, over-heating issue u experienced. Also, how is the build quality?

Can you suggest a review anywhere which may make the choice easier. Thanks 



Mayank Gupta said:


> Hey pratyush, I think u own this laptop. Which version i7 or i5? Any throttling, over-heating issue u experienced. Also, how is the build quality?
> 
> Can you suggest a review anywhere which may make the choice easier. Thanks



What is the contrast ratio for this one? I have heard its very less around 121:1. How is the screen and picture quality while watching movies and gaming?


----------



## sanj (Sep 26, 2012)

@pratyush997

bro here is my gpu-z log.looks like gpu is not throlling..
then whats the problem?


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 26, 2012)

Mayank Gupta said:


> Hey pratyush, I think u own this laptop. Which version i7 or i5? Any throttling, over-heating issue u experienced. Also, how is the build quality?
> 
> Can you suggest a review anywhere which may make the choice easier. Thanks
> 
> ...


Lappy is good. No overheating after MoBo replaced!! Build Quality is good.. BTW U quoted ur own post lol 



sanj said:


> @pratyush997
> 
> bro here is my gpu-z log.looks like gpu is not throlling..
> then whats the problem?


Bro UD GPU and Play.. though temps are awesome u can Even OC.  Use driver sweeper to uninstall GPU driver and Install New ones..


----------



## skepticmuggle (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey guys,
Since the contrast ratio is poor (121:1), can anyone tell me how the display looks ?


----------



## sanj (Sep 26, 2012)

@pratyush997

(Bro UD GPU and Play)  what?


i know theres no gpu throttling and temp are awright (the log is with charger connected) but when i play with charger after some time fps drops drastically.for example when i start BF3 then i got 45-50 with  fraps but after some time fps drops to 7 and i have to unplug charger to improve fps.when i unplug charger then fps increases to 45-50...

thats my problem..


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 26, 2012)

sanj said:


> @pratyush997
> 
> (Bro UD GPU and Play)  what?
> 
> ...


UD Means Underclock.. BTW TS Limited to 18 fixed all faqin Throttling Can u check this if it fails Then CPU is Not stable even @ Stock Clocks


----------



## sanj (Sep 26, 2012)

@pratyush997

Bro here is  my burn test results.what u think now???
no problem with gpu,no problem with cpu.what the hell is wrong with my laptop?


*i.imgur.com/b1jVn.jpg


----------



## NedStark (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey guys!
I've gone through the whole thread and I've understood most of it.. the rest just went over me.
The thing is, I need a new laptop which will last me 4/5 years for my bachelors architecture course.
I spotted this beast at a showroom in Jaipur and the specs are .. amazing!
I'm getting the i5 version for INR 53,500.
I'll be using it for autocad, photoshop, etc. and i plan on taking up serious gaming since my previous laptop (compaq 610 [core 2 duo, 3Gb ram, 320Gb storage, and no graphic card] ) couldnt run anything more than cs 1.6 and even then would heat up a lot!
With the i5 version, are there any heating,lagging, etc problems? What are the cons?
Also, the lenevo z580 can be taken as a strong contender right?

Waiting for a quick reply. Thanks !


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 26, 2012)

No serious gaming on this laptop. It does get heat up during long gameplay. And if you planning to game occasionally for long hours then ok. if planing to game daily for long hours then dont buy this. Overall its cool sexy laptop. But 53500 is slightly overpriced.


----------



## NedStark (Sep 26, 2012)

Okay thanks!
What about normal web browsing and listening to music through the speakers. does it heat up then?


----------



## switch44 (Sep 26, 2012)

Just when i was finalizing my decision to buy from laptopwale.com they raised their price frm 46000 to 54000 !!!


----------



## NedStark (Sep 26, 2012)

switch44 said:


> Just when i was finalizing my decision to buy from laptopwale.com they raised their price frm 46000 to 54000 !!!



LOL. that sucks. but it only shows that this product is in demand. right?


----------



## Galactic (Sep 26, 2012)

switch44 said:


> Just when i was finalizing my decision to buy from laptopwale.com they raised their price frm 46000 to 54000 !!!




Everybody have increased their price. Flipkart now 51938 (I checked 3 days back it was ~51730). Snapdeal 52300. First time I have seen snapdeal's price above flipkart's.

I dont know buddy if much options are left but to go and buy from shop (you trust). I have a feeling it will go Out Of Stock pretty soon. It is becoming a hit. No doubt.


----------



## switch44 (Sep 26, 2012)

yeah except now ill have to find some other place to buy it from. Flipkart raised its price too but only by 200rs *phew*!
Please people in mumbai suggestions for retail outlets?
BTW i have an option of getting an hp dv6-6c50 : i7-2670QM, 2gb hd 7690XT GDDR5, 4gb ram with beats audio for almost 50k
i know the specs seem kinda outdated but just wanted to totally rule it off. All the other comps(except for the samsung ofcourse) come with a gt630 or ati 7670 which seem disappointing.


----------



## NedStark (Sep 26, 2012)

switch44 said:


> yeah except now ill have to find some other place to buy it from. Flipkart raised its price too but only by 200rs *phew*!
> Please people in mumbai suggestions for retail outlets?
> BTW i have an option of getting an hp dv6-6c50 : i7-2670QM, 2gb hd 7690XT GDDR5, 4gb ram with beats audio for almost 50k
> i know the specs seem kinda outdated but just wanted to totally rule it off. All the other comps(except for the samsung ofcourse) come with a gt630 or ati 7670 which seem disappointing.



You can check out mumbai dealers here => [*www.samsung.com/in/consumer/pc-per...igh-performance/NP550P5C-S01IN-dealerlocator].


----------



## sanj (Sep 26, 2012)

do samsung have one month replacement or refund policy or not?
coz now i am sure i have a defect in my laptop and want to replace it.i dont want a repaired laptop(like MOBO replacement).i want replacement.is it possible?
any help plz?


----------



## switch44 (Sep 26, 2012)

NedStark said:


> You can check out mumbai dealers here => [*www.samsung.com/in/consumer/pc-per...igh-performance/NP550P5C-S01IN-dealerlocator].



Yeah i checked some of them out but they're quoting around 52k without any accessories. I might as well get it conveniently from flipkart.
btw is it only my net connection or is the flipkart server acting screwy today?

oh and also one more comp into the mix 
the dell 15rse middle east version : core i5 3210, ati hd 7730M , full hd screen, 6gb ram and 1tbhdd, skullcandy audio for 50k as well (now when i look at it this owns the hp except the processor)


----------



## twostepsfromhell (Sep 26, 2012)

I have the i7 version with 650 GT. I did a PCmark benchmark and got score of 2572 (which is quite low). Why is this, can anyone explain

update (1 Oct 2012): This is may mistake as i was comparing PCMark7 scores with the older PCMark Vantage Scores. It seems the scores are OK.


----------



## saaransh9 (Sep 27, 2012)

I m goin to buy it in 2 days but have some doubts does the body heats up at high tempsrom below or near the touchpad  n is there a fingerprint reader or facial recog softwareiwith it


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 27, 2012)

@nedstark: no it doesn't heat up in normal use. Will be between 45 & 55C.
@saaransh9: yeah when temp cross 70 you can feel heat near touchpad and while gaming touchpad gets heat up


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 27, 2012)

sanj said:


> @pratyush997
> 
> Bro here is  my burn test results.what u think now???
> no problem with gpu,no problem with cpu.what the hell is wrong with my laptop?
> ...


WTF is issue with ur lappy? BTW My i7 eats up 46W while testing and gets to 92C..Did u UD while testing?


----------



## xpert007 (Sep 27, 2012)

help me to choose a decent cooling pad under 1k
suggest some models
hw r deepcool products


----------



## sanj (Sep 27, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> WTF is issue with ur lappy? BTW My i7 eats up 46W while testing and gets to 92C..Did u UD while testing?



no bro.i didnt ud while testing.i dnt knw wtf is wrong wid it.temps are just fine,gpu n cpu arent throttling.but lags when gaming.going to service centre tomorrow.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 27, 2012)

Guyz Seems Like The Main Cause of Fps Drops may be Due to HDD i Just did a HDD Benchmark and found that it is so faqin Unstable
*i.imgur.com/0fhZf.png


----------



## twostepsfromhell (Sep 28, 2012)

After a long wait of 2 weeks I got my Hands on new Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN - Corei7 3610QM, 8GB DDR3 1600, Nvidia Geforce GT650M, and...... a 5400 rpm HDD Seagate Momentus 	ST1000LM024).....The system was not delivering the expected performance, so i did a benchmark of the HDD using HDtune and Hwinfo32. All parameters except the seek time is ok. HDtune reported seek time as *21.3 ms* while Hwinfo32 reported it as *24.17 ms* which is higher than a legacy IBM drive -> see pics below. Is there a problem with my hard drive ?? Should I go for a replacement ??
Does anyone out there has the same drive and can perform a benchmark for comparison ??

*imageshack.us/a/img145/1023/hdtunebenchmarkst1000lm.png

*imageshack.us/a/img341/4025/seektimehwinfo32.png


----------



## rider (Sep 28, 2012)

simply defragment the drives!!


----------



## twostepsfromhell (Sep 28, 2012)

^^ Actually I ran the test after a defragmentation yesterday.


----------



## aleemuddin (Sep 29, 2012)

Yay finally got my sammy i7 version.... here in bangalore 

Anyway guys.... i want to format my full laptop and install a clean windows with no bloatware of samsung.... can i install the Intel drivers from any external source (internet)... and is it advisable to do so as i will manually upgrade each and every aspect of the laptop (like BIOS,GPU,etc)


----------



## xpert007 (Sep 29, 2012)

how is this sammy lappy 

NP350V5C-S03IN - TECH SPECS | SAMSUNG India

if anyone owns this lappy or anyone knows something about it then tell how is its build quality , sound quality(is it really loud enough ), screen quality ,does it has throttling issue , heating issue , fps drop issue (while playing games).


----------



## avj (Sep 29, 2012)

twostepsfromhell said:


> After a long wait of 2 weeks I got my Hands on new Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN - Corei7 3610QM, 8GB DDR3 1600, Nvidia Geforce GT650M, and...... a 5400 rpm HDD Seagate Momentus 	ST1000LM024).....The system was not delivering the expected performance, so i did a benchmark of the HDD using HDtune and Hwinfo32. All parameters except the seek time is ok. HDtune reported seek time as *21.3 ms* while Hwinfo32 reported it as *24.17 ms* which is higher than a legacy IBM drive -> see pics below. Is there a problem with my hard drive ?? Should I go for a replacement ??
> Does anyone out there has the same drive and can perform a benchmark for comparison ??
> 
> *imageshack.us/a/img145/1023/hdtunebenchmarkst1000lm.png
> ...



omg mine is even worse
got a minimum  speed of 5.7 MB/s but access time of 19.8


----------



## mayank93 (Sep 29, 2012)

guru_da_preet said:


> holy sh*t....congrats dude...



dude can you tell me the shop from which you purchased?? I am also from delhi. Also how's the performance?


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 29, 2012)

aleemuddin said:


> Yay finally got my sammy i7 version.... here in bangalore
> 
> Anyway guys.... i want to format my full laptop and install a clean windows with no bloatware of samsung.... can i install the Intel drivers from any external source (internet)... and is it advisable to do so as i will manually upgrade each and every aspect of the laptop (like BIOS,GPU,etc)


Join us here.. Link in my SIG



mayank93 said:


> dude can you tell me the shop from which you purchased?? I am also from delhi. Also how's the performance?


Get lappy from RR systems.. they selling it @ 57k


----------



## twostepsfromhell (Sep 29, 2012)

aleemuddin said:


> Yay finally got my sammy i7 version.... here in bangalore
> 
> Anyway guys.... i want to format my full laptop and install a clean windows with no bloatware of samsung.... can i install the Intel drivers from any external source (internet)... and is it advisable to do so as i will manually upgrade each and every aspect of the laptop (like BIOS,GPU,etc)



Always a fresh install is better. You can get the required drivers from samsung site itself link given below

*www.samsung.com/in/support/model/NP550P5C-S02IN-downloads?isManualDownload=true


----------



## rider (Sep 29, 2012)

@pratyush997 heyy man how is your laptop? Do they replaced with new one?


----------



## Galactic (Sep 29, 2012)

Proud owner of Samsung 550p5c S01. 

Should I Format this now? How?


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 29, 2012)

rider said:


> @pratyush997 heyy man how is your laptop? Do they replaced with new one?


Rocking ATM  Runs cool...
Mobo Replaced  BTW


----------



## RON28 (Sep 29, 2012)

Galactic said:


> Proud owner of Samsung 550p5c S01.
> 
> Should I Format this now? How?


congrats...format it...install a fresh windows


----------



## nick191 (Sep 30, 2012)

Galactic said:


> Proud owner of Samsung 550p5c S01.
> 
> Should I Format this now? How?



Have you played High End games like NFS RUN or MP3 ?
*Having any problem with laptop or temp issue ?*
i just asked because *i am thinking of buying S02 in this week* !
*please tell me it worth buying or not ? i have to buy ?*

Hi,guys i need help from the user of series 5 550P-S02 or say opinion !

i am thinking of buying samsung series 5 P550-S02 in this week and *i am a extreme gamer* so i want to know that *i have to buy it *as there is problem of *Heating of Laptop while gaming ?*
The problem is *solved or already there* if problem is not solved than *which one i have to in this range* ?
*and how is DELL INSPIRON 15R SE with i7 and 2GB Graphics and 8GB of RAM* ? *Any suggestions guys ?*


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 30, 2012)

nick191 said:


> Have you played High End games like NFS RUN or MP3 ?
> *Having any problem with laptop or temp issue ?*
> i just asked because *i am thinking of buying S02 in this week* !
> *please tell me it worth buying or not ? i have to buy ?*
> ...


Get sammy..


----------



## nick191 (Sep 30, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Get sammy..



Thank you for your reply
*you have samsung Series 5 550P-S02 ?* *How much time it take to get heated up when playing games ?*
just because* i play games for much longer tim*e that's why i am asking !
Thank you


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 30, 2012)

nick191 said:


> Thank you for your reply
> *you have samsung Series 5 550P-S02 ?* *How much time it take to get heated up when playing games ?*
> just because* i play games for much longer tim*e that's why i am asking !
> Thank you


 i play for 4 hrs staright ... mainly  GTA IV max temps is 90C


----------



## nick191 (Sep 30, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> i play for 4 hrs staright ... mainly  GTA IV max temps is 90C



Okay than after it get Shutdown just because of Higher Temp ?
If you do normal web surfing(around 8 hour) or put your laptop for downloading for around 1 or 2 days than same thing happen(Higher temp than shutdown) ?


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 30, 2012)

nick191 said:


> Okay than after it get Shutdown just because of Higher Temp ?
> If you do normal web surfing(around 8 hour) or put your laptop for downloading for around 1 or 2 days than same thing happen(Higher temp than shutdown) ?


LOL It doesn't shutdown... I close the game after that..


----------



## prashanth2692 (Sep 30, 2012)

hi guys.......
i have bought samsung series 5 i7 model.........
after listing to the music with its jbl speakers...........i feel that the sub-woofer isn't functioning.......
guys.........i need help to identify its funtionality.......
has anyone compared its sound with dell xps 15's jbl..........if so wats ur opinion on sam's jbl.............thank you


----------



## nick191 (Sep 30, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> LOL It doesn't shutdown... I close the game after that..



i just asked because mine hp get shutdown after 90C temp !
what about web surfing and downloading question ?


----------



## xpert007 (Sep 30, 2012)

xpert007 said:


> how is this sammy lappy
> 
> NP350V5C-S03IN - TECH SPECS | SAMSUNG India
> 
> if anyone owns this lappy or anyone knows something about it then tell how is its build quality , sound quality(is it really loud enough ), screen quality ,does it has throttling issue , heating issue , fps drop issue (while playing games).




does anyone had use this lappy or know anything about it...


----------



## hhh (Sep 30, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Join us here.. Link in my SIG
> 
> 
> Get lappy from RR systems.. they selling it @ 57k



Any idea, anyone selling in bangalore for the same cost ??



aleemuddin said:


> Yay finally got my sammy i7 version.... here in bangalore
> 
> Anyway guys.... i want to format my full laptop and install a clean windows with no bloatware of samsung.... can i install the Intel drivers from any external source (internet)... and is it advisable to do so as i will manually upgrade each and every aspect of the laptop (like BIOS,GPU,etc)



congrats  where did u buy it from ? for how much ?


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 30, 2012)

hhh said:


> Any idea, anyone selling in bangalore for the same cost ??


Use justdail to Search Seller there and contact 'em


----------



## RON28 (Sep 30, 2012)

xpert007 said:


> does anyone had use this lappy or know anything about it...



where do you stay?


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 30, 2012)

@xpert007: if this is your budget then you should take a look on Dell and up too. And about this co.configuration, I'll say it's ok.

@xpert007: if this is your budget then you should take a look on Dell and up too. And about this co.configuration, I'll say it's ok.


----------



## nick191 (Sep 30, 2012)

aleemuddin said:


> Yay finally got my sammy i7 version.... here in bangalore
> 
> Anyway guys.... i want to format my full laptop and install a clean windows with no bloatware of samsung.... can i install the Intel drivers from any external source (internet)... and is it advisable to do so as i will manually upgrade each and every aspect of the laptop (like BIOS,GPU,etc)



How much it cost you ? You have any throttling problem or high temp problem when you play games more than 5 or 6 hours ?
If not than i am definately gone buy sammy instead of DELL!


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 1, 2012)

prashanth2692 said:


> hi guys.......finally got my i7 version in kharagpur
> after listing to the music with its jbl speakers...........i feel that the sub-woofer isn't functioning.......
> guys.........i need help to identify its funtionality.......
> has anyone compared its sound with dell xps 15's jbl..........if so wats ur opinion on sam's jbl.............thank you


Join the group in my sig


----------



## nick191 (Oct 1, 2012)

*Question for ALL SAM 550P-S02 users*,
*If i play CS SOURCE or CS GO in multiplayer whole night than it can handle it ? (I know it is silly question buy please give your opinion)
*


----------



## desijoker (Oct 1, 2012)

nick191 said:


> *Question for ALL SAM 550P-S02 users*,
> *If i play CS SOURCE or CS GO in multiplayer whole night than it can handle it ? (I know it is silly question buy please give your opinion)
> *



yea i guess so...those are not high end games...with proper ventilation you can play those games whole day!


----------



## nick191 (Oct 1, 2012)

desijoker said:


> yea i guess so...those are not high end games...with proper ventilation you can play those games whole day!



and if i play high end than how long time i can play ? i.e nfs the run



prashanth2692 said:


> hi guys.......finally got my i7 version in kharagpur
> after listing to the music with its jbl speakers...........i feel that the sub-woofer isn't functioning.......
> guys.........i need help to identify its funtionality.......
> has anyone compared its sound with dell xps 15's jbl..........if so wats ur opinion on sam's jbl.............thank you



having throttling problem ?
Sammy or DELL ?


----------



## prashanth2692 (Oct 1, 2012)

sammy............
no throttling what so ever.......
i have played nfs hot pursuit for 3 hrs (non stop), crysis 2, mass effect 3, prototype, prototype 2(each for 1 hr min).........without any problem....


----------



## nick191 (Oct 1, 2012)

prashanth2692 said:


> sammy............
> no throttling what so ever.......
> i have played nfs hot pursuit for 3 hrs (non stop), crysis 2, mass effect 3, prototype, prototype 2(each for 1 hr min).........without any problem....



So what will you suggest me DELL 15R SE with i7 or sammy S02 according to my higher gaming time around 5 hour (high end) and CS:SOURCE(12 hour) and downloading (48hour) ?
i have to buy it  ?


----------



## twostepsfromhell (Oct 1, 2012)

avj said:


> omg mine is even worse
> got a minimum  speed of 5.7 MB/s but access time of 19.8



Just see whether u were running anything in the background ?? (this includes browser). If so shut down all unncessary processes and run again. If possible upload the hdtune graph here.
The HDD (only 5400 rpm) is a real Achilles heel for this laptop. It is like buying a ferrari and driving it on a road with pothholes and humps 

I have benchmarked my system (the i7 one) with 3Dmark and PCmark and I am putting the scores below. Can someone else do the same so that I can be sure my PC is OK 

3DMark : *P2417* (P means Performance settings)

*www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4512750




PCMark : *2572*

*www.3dmark.com/pcm7/450616





nick191 said:


> Have you played High End games like NFS RUN or MP3 ?
> *Having any problem with laptop or temp issue ?*
> i just asked because *i am thinking of buying S02 in this week* !
> *please tell me it worth buying or not ? i have to buy ?*
> ...



I have the S02 laptop, bought it from a local dealer last week.
I have been stress testing and benchmarking the laptop the entire week and playing some games on it (MW3, Crysis 2 and Skyrim)-> I am not a bigtime gamer, just playing for testing

The laptop heats up very quickly (mine touched 90deg on the processor and 88 on GPU) and it seems you can boil an egg on it. So do not consider long gaming sessions without a cooling pas
The only other problem I am facing is because of the sluggish HDD (5400 rpm) that they have put in this comp. Check my previous posts on this issue. I am planning to replace it with a 7200 rpm disk

On the performance side there is no compromise, I am running skyrim in ultra and MW3 in full mode and gaming for hours and not getting any problems (perfectly smooth gameplay). I will give u stats on crysis 2 by evening

The dell 15R SE got a price tag of 59,990 (excluding tax). with taxes it will touch 63k. I got samsung for Rs 58.5k including tax
The Radeon 7730 in dell is nowhere near the GT650M (*www.notebookcheck.net/Comparison-of-Laptop-Graphics-Cards.130.0.html)
Dell does not have Blu-Ray drive (Not a big deal however)
The dell does not include 2 year warranty (but has accidental protection which samsung doesnt have)-> Samsung you get 2years warranty if you buy before Nov 1
Dell has onsite warranty which samsung doesnt have and dells onsite support is the best (my old lap was dell)

I hope i have enlightened you somewhat. Now its your call to decide upon.


----------



## alpha34 (Oct 1, 2012)

guys one query....i played darksiders2 and fps drops suddenly for minute or two and then picks up but this happens only when charger is plugged in . When I run game on battery then everything works fine. So is there any solution to this ?


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 1, 2012)

alpha34 said:


> guys one query....i played darksiders2 and fps drops suddenly for minute or two and then picks up but this happens only when charger is plugged in . When I run game on battery then everything works fine. So is there any solution to this ?


Its throttling .. Check my sig


----------



## nick191 (Oct 1, 2012)

twostepsfromhell said:


> Just see whether u were running anything in the background ?? (this includes browser). If so shut down all unncessary processes and run again. If possible upload the hdtune graph here.
> The HDD (only 5400 rpm) is a real Achilles heel for this laptop. It is like buying a ferrari and driving it on a road with pothholes and humps
> 
> I have benchmarked my system (the i7 one) with 3Dmark and PCmark and I am putting the scores below. Can someone else do the same so that I can be sure my PC is OK
> ...




Thank you *twostepsfromhell* for that detail,i want to know *how long i can play without losing FPS in game (High END games)* ?
If it is *5 hour* than it is okay and can i play CS:GO *whole night* *without losing FPS* ? What is the NORMAL temp ? If i put it for downloading huge size game for *2 or 3 days* IT CAN HANDLE THAT ?
If it can handle all that stuff  than i am definitely gone buy this before 1 NOV !
So exited ,please give your right response i am waiting ! 
Once again THANK YOU SO MUCH !


----------



## sj2202 (Oct 1, 2012)

twostepsfromhell said:


> Just see whether u were running anything in the background ?? (this includes browser). If so shut down all unncessary processes and run again. If possible upload the hdtune graph here.
> The HDD (only 5400 rpm) is a real Achilles heel for this laptop. It is like buying a ferrari and driving it on a road with pothholes and humps
> 
> I have benchmarked my system (the i7 one) with 3Dmark and PCmark and I am putting the scores below. Can someone else do the same so that I can be sure my PC is OK
> ...



Hey....did you do any display tests??
If yes,then can you post the results(contrast ratio,black levels,colour quality,etc.)
If no,then can you do the tests??..


----------



## twostepsfromhell (Oct 1, 2012)

@nick191: I have not yet noticed any drop in FPS yet. See previous posts in this thread-> It seems that some pieces are defective and they only have this issue. I dont know abt Counterstrike GO as I have not even seen this game in the flesh. Downloading is not at all a problem. I have not switched off my system for three days now. Still its on utorrent downloading BF3 

@ all: I am planning to upgrade HDD for performance. I have started a thread here . Please reply if you got some ideas

Please benchmark your systems using 3Dmark, PCMark, HDtune etc and post them here so that we all know we have not got defective pieces 

@sj2202: The display seems good. However I have not yet done any benchmarking on it. I will post if i do it. Can u suggest some software for this purpose ??


----------



## nick191 (Oct 1, 2012)

twostepsfromhell said:


> @nick191: I have not yet noticed any drop in FPS yet. See previous posts in this thread-> It seems that some pieces are defective and they only have this issue. I dont know abt Counterstrike GO as I have not even seen this game in the flesh. Downloading is not at all a problem. I have not switched off my system for three days now. Still its on utorrent downloading BF3
> 
> @ all: I am planning to upgrade HDD for performance. I have started a thread here . Please reply if you got some ideas
> 
> Please benchmark your systems using 3Dmark, PCMark, HDtune etc and post them here so that we all know we have not got defective pieces



okay thank you,if you notice any drops in FPS please *let me know* because i am thinking of buying this one before 1 NOV  !
*Still i have some days* so let me know,and where you have found that* 2 years warranty only if i buy it before 1 NOV please send me link.*


----------



## twostepsfromhell (Oct 1, 2012)

@ nick191:- sure i will let you know.
I am sorry its not 1st Nov, its actually 15 Nov  go here


----------



## nick191 (Oct 1, 2012)

twostepsfromhell said:


> @nick191: I have not yet noticed any drop in FPS yet. See previous posts in this thread-> It seems that some pieces are defective and they only have this issue. *I dont know abt Counterstrike GO* as I have not even seen this game in the flesh. Downloading is not at all a problem. I have not switched off my system for three days now. Still its on utorrent downloading BF3
> 
> @ all: I am planning to upgrade HDD for performance. I have started a thread here . Please reply if you got some ideas
> 
> ...



What you think about *CS SOURCE* can i play it whole night ?
*How long i can play without any problem(High END GAMES)* ?


----------



## twostepsfromhell (Oct 1, 2012)

@nick191 :- I am not an avid gamer bro, so i cant answer ur question. Hope some extreme gamers in this thread would answer u.


----------



## nick191 (Oct 1, 2012)

twostepsfromhell said:


> @nick191 :- I am not an avid gamer bro, so i cant answer ur question. Hope some extreme gamers in this thread would answer u.



okay but thank you !

some one is telling that last BIOS update which is *P05AAA* fixed high temp issue and throttling issue with 550P-S02
*is it ?*
*Link*

*www.flipkart.com/samsung-series-5-np550p5c-s02in-3rd-gen-ci7-8gb-1tb-2gb-graphics-win-7-hp/product-reviews/ITMDBE8F4PPXCSKN?pid=COMDBE7GZZEDVC6C&sort_order=most-recent#RVD5LPM94CACL24VO


----------



## aleemuddin (Oct 1, 2012)

nick191 said:


> How much it cost you ? You have any throttling problem or high temp problem when you play games more than 5 or 6 hours ?
> If not than i am definately gone buy sammy instead of DELL!




Hi,
sorry for late reply... yea got my lappy i7 version on friday in SP road for 61.2K... these SP road dealers are ripping any1 whos asking for this laptop cause (after the price hike from samsung the dealer had offered me 57K..... then after exactky 2 days i go to buy laptop... he said demand has increased so all of us have increased the price.... i can assure i searched most of SP road and all quoted 62K... the finally 1 guy offered it at 61.2K)

about gaming... dont have any CPU/GPU extensive games... but i did game on NFS hot pursuit... for ~3hrs temps were constant at 75C at max settings  and even Kingdom of Amlur at max settings for ~3hra gave off temps at 80C constant


----------



## nick191 (Oct 1, 2012)

aleemuddin said:


> Hi,
> sorry for late reply... yea got my lappy i7 version on friday in SP road for 61.2K... these SP road dealers are ripping any1 whos asking for this laptop cause (after the price hike from samsung the dealer had offered me 57K..... then after exactky 2 days i go to buy laptop... he said demand has increased so all of us have increased the price.... i can assure i searched most of SP road and all quoted 62K... the finally 1 guy offered it at 61.2K)
> 
> about gaming... dont have any CPU/GPU extensive games... but i did game on NFS hot pursuit... for ~3hrs temps were constant at 75C at max settings  and even Kingdom of Amlur at max settings for ~3hra gave off temps at 80C constant



It's okay and *thank you* for response 
*so you are having no throttling issue ?*
*What you say i have to buy this or i buy DELL ? as i am a hardcore GAMER ? I play all high end games for too long times !
*please give your reply


----------



## NedStark (Oct 1, 2012)

Hey guys!
So, after the two day wait, the banks are finally functioning. withdrew the required amount today.
Will go purchase the s01 in a few hours. Wish me luck, and pray i dont get any problems.
Will poswt reviews and stuff afterwards. Thanks for all the help guys. And I'll need more of it afterwards.


----------



## nick191 (Oct 1, 2012)

twostepsfromhell said:


> I have the i7 version with 650 GT. I did a PCmark benchmark and got score of 2572 (which is quite low). Why is this, can anyone explain



please give me right suggestion *i want to buy this laptop,i am a heavy gamer,so i have to buy this or not ?*
if not i buy DELL 15R SE with i7 and *you are having any throttling issue ?
*
*please give me some suggestion what to DO ?*


----------



## twostepsfromhell (Oct 1, 2012)

nick191 said:


> please give me right suggestion *i want to buy this laptop,i am a heavy gamer,so i have to buy this or not ?*
> if not i buy DELL 15R SE with i7 and *you are having any throttling issue ?
> *
> *please give me some suggestion what to DO ?*



This is my problem.  Actually the scores are OK. I was comparing the PCmark7 scores with the older PCmark Vantage scores. Sorry for that. I think i should delete that post


----------



## nick191 (Oct 1, 2012)

twostepsfromhell said:


> *This is my problem.*  Actually the scores are OK. I was comparing the PCmark7 scores with the older PCmark Vantage scores. Sorry for that. I think i should delete that post



*so now what i do BUY SAMMY OR NOT  ?*


----------



## twostepsfromhell (Oct 1, 2012)

Thats for you to decide. I and other team members have pointed out the pros and cons of each in detail here. I cant take a call for you. Grow some balls and choose one. Make a decision and stick to it like a man

Where are you from ? If you are from Chennai you are most welcome to come to my place and check the laptop out for yourself. Then we can go to some dell store and check the dell laptop. but i am not sure if they will let you install the games.


----------



## prashanth2692 (Oct 1, 2012)

my friend is having dell 15r se.......
comparing his with mine:
looks-sams wins..........dell has old dull looks
screen: sammy better resolution
battery also sammys better
graphic card 30%better than dell's
speekers wise sams win easily........

you can't look for more than this differnces........with processor being the same..
and also.........dell is heavier than sams


----------



## nick191 (Oct 1, 2012)

twostepsfromhell said:


> Thats for you to decide. I and other team members have pointed out the pros and cons of each in detail here. I cant take a call for you. Grow some balls and choose one. Make a decision and stick to it like a man
> 
> Where are you from ? If you are from Chennai you are most welcome to come to my place and check the laptop out for yourself. Then we can go to some dell store and check the dell laptop. but i am not sure if they will let you install the games.



*Thank you so so so much for that much support buddy*  but i am from gujarat so can't come to your place sorry !
But suggest me any one !



prashanth2692 said:


> my friend is having dell 15r se.......
> comparing his with mine:
> looks-sams wins..........dell has old dull looks
> screen: sammy better resolution
> ...



yes sammy wins but,
*who wins in long time gaming and temperature maintaining ?*
i want to buy one from sammy or DELL !


----------



## twostepsfromhell (Oct 1, 2012)

i seriously considered buying the dell 15RSE laptop before i looked at samsung and even got a quote from them (57k for a 4GB radeon 7730 system) There is a thread discussing pros and cons of each here incase you have not already seen it. Please go thru it once. I think in that post most are favouring Samsung as the definite winner. That is exactly why I bought the Samsung. I am a structural engineer and not a big time gamer. I need that GPU for GPGPU computation stuff. Gaming is secondary to me. I may tell you at this time to choose samsung. However i cannot guarantee that it wont throttle or anything. Maybe you can go for a replacement as pratyush997 has done, incase it throttles. I guess that was the end for throttling for him. Certain times in life we have to take hard decisions and be prepared to face consequences, just think it that way. It is much better than being indecisive.


----------



## prashanth2692 (Oct 1, 2012)

my friend havn't done gaming on his dell yet......once done i ll let u know...........
but sams temp are common on full load on any laptop......
from my experiance i can advise u sammy.......
just tosay i have done 4hr non stop gaming..............2hr.hot pursuit...........2 hr crysis 2


----------



## nick191 (Oct 1, 2012)

twostepsfromhell said:


> i seriously considered buying the dell 15RSE laptop before i looked at samsung and even got a quote from them (57k for a 4GB radeon 7730 system) There is a thread discussing pros and cons of each here incase you have not already seen it. Please go thru it once. I think in that post most are favouring Samsung as the definite winner. That is exactly why I bought the Samsung. I am a structural engineer and not a big time gamer. I need that GPU for GPGPU computation stuff. Gaming is secondary to me. I may tell you at this time to choose samsung. However i cannot guarantee that it wont throttle or anything. Maybe you can go for a replacement as pratyush997 has done, incase it throttles. I guess that was the end for throttling for him. Certain times in life we have to take hard decisions and be prepared to face consequences, just think it that way. It is much better than being indecisive.



Thanks for that THREAD and i think i buy samsung if i got throttling or something than gave it to replace ?
but knowing issue still buying it is also not a GOOD or RIGHT decision at ALL ! anyways i am gone buy at 11/11/12 mostly i have too much time to go through too many things.


----------



## aleemuddin (Oct 1, 2012)

nick191 said:


> It's okay and *thank you* for response
> *so you are having no throttling issue ?*
> *What you say i have to buy this or i buy DELL ? as i am a hardcore GAMER ? I play all high end games for too long times !
> *please give your reply




no throttling wat so ever up to now 
 see any laptop is not built for extreme gaming.. but anyway sammy its totally worth my money cause if u look at GPU every single other company had priced laptop wit 650m 72K+.. and many such things... take a call... i knew this laptop would heat up... but seen a frnds lenovo nad it heats up even more... so i went wit sammy cause every laptop has its issue and i am fine wit it heating up (as i dont play extreme )


----------



## nick191 (Oct 1, 2012)

aleemuddin said:


> no throttling wat so ever up to now
> see any laptop is not built for extreme gaming.. but anyway sammy its totally worth my money cause if u look at GPU every single other company had priced laptop wit 650m 72K+.. and many such things... take a call... i knew this laptop would heat up... but seen a frnds lenovo nad it heats up even more... so i went wit sammy cause every laptop has its issue and i am fine wit it heating up (as i dont play extreme )



*my higher gaming time around 5 hour (high end) and CS:SOURCE(12 hour) ? Sammy can handle it ?*


----------



## aleemuddin (Oct 1, 2012)

nick191 said:


> *my higher gaming time around 5 hour (high end) and CS:SOURCE(12 hour) ? Sammy can handle it ?*



ya it will have no problem wit CS:S there is a user on FB who says  "hey broz everyone here..chill kro yar..today i put my lappy on heavy testing phase..!!! played borderlands2 coop at ultra settings for 6 hours..!!! and no signs of even a fram dropped!!! so new buyers if u r worried about throttling then dont.. just go for this.. install latest new drivers and bingo u r ready to plunge into gaming!!!"

hope tat ans ur dilemma


----------



## switch44 (Oct 1, 2012)

Okay guys i have an issue. Now i know its a no brainer but :
I just found an offer (my dad did) the hp g6 - 2150 : core i7-3612qm, 6gb ram, 750gbhdd, 1gb ati HD 7670 for approx 38000rs.
I have to decide between this and the samsung np550 - s01IN for 48k.
Do you think the samsung is still the better choice even if im getting the hp for 10k lesser??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 1, 2012)

switch44 said:


> Okay guys i have an issue. Now i know its *a no brainer *but :



Your just said your answer


----------



## Theodre (Oct 1, 2012)

Sammy is awesome and i am loving every sec with it


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 1, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Your just said your answer


You never know but you just made me Rofl..


----------



## switch44 (Oct 1, 2012)

yeah i know but there is a difference of 10k! And im not some extreme gamer but yeah i love playing them on as high graphics as i can. and according to this LINK its not a huuuge difference. 
does the 2gb VRAM and 1gb VRAM show up as a huge difference on performance?


----------



## nick191 (Oct 1, 2012)

aleemuddin said:


> ya it will have no problem wit CS:S there is a user on FB who says  "hey broz everyone here..chill kro yar..today i put my lappy on heavy testing phase..!!! played borderlands2 coop at ultra settings for 6 hours..!!! and no signs of even a fram dropped!!! so new buyers if u r worried about throttling then dont.. just go for this.. install latest new drivers and bingo u r ready to plunge into gaming!!!"
> 
> hope tat ans ur dilemma



okay thank you
than i am going to buy SAMMY,so exited but have to wait till 11/11/12 !


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 1, 2012)

switch44 said:


> Okay guys i have an issue. Now i know its a no brainer but :
> I just found an offer (my dad did) the hp g6 - 2150 : core i7-3612qm, 6gb ram, 750gbhdd, 1gb ati HD 7670 for approx 38000rs.
> I have to decide between this and the samsung np550 - s01IN for 48k.
> Do you think the samsung is still the better choice even if im getting the hp for 10k lesser??


1:- Acc. to this Site 234 KWD=48k INR 
2:- You live in India, So search one which is available in INDIA


----------



## switch44 (Oct 1, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> 1:- Acc. to this Site 234 KWD=48k INR
> 2:- You live in India, So search one which is available in INDIA



No not buying from that page. Thats the only link i found for the same comp thats all. My dad just sent me the config and the model number so i googled it.
Ive got family staying in the gulf. So thats not an issue. 

So yeah im getting the hp for 38-39k. Thats why im considering it.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 1, 2012)

switch44 said:


> No not buying from that page. Thats the only link i found for the same comp thats all. My dad just sent me the config and the model number so i googled it.
> Ive got family staying in the gulf. So thats not an issue.
> 
> So yeah im getting the hp for 38-39k. Thats why im considering it.


Grab it..


----------



## NedStark (Oct 1, 2012)

And I have it!
Got it for 53k (  )
But it runs like a dream.
that guy told me to refrain from a total format and reinstallation. and then, there isnt much bloatware on this laptop.. so. i guess i should let it be as it is. idk 
i dont have any graphic intensive games currently. but i'll ask around for some.. hoping to start on MP3, Battlefield, etc. for now, its just counter strike source and port royale 2.
the sound quality. is . AMAZING! the speakers work like a dream, without much distortion or anything. and for an audiophle like me, its a welcome surprise! 
Again, thank you all for your help! (y)


----------



## desijoker (Oct 1, 2012)

@ nick191
Gaming continuously for 6 hrs may not show any negative things now but there will be wear and tear and life would decrease drastically. Laptops are not actually made for long hrs of gaming continuously. You can take a break every 2 hrs for high end gaming and go for a walk and come back and again start playing. This way you will save your eyes also 
When you are gaming continuously for hrs, Air inside the laptop becomes very hot and the laptop fan cannot circulate the air in high volume. And 90C temp of CPU is not a joke. It is really bad for the CPU. Well for GPU it can handle easily till 105C..After that laptop shutdowns automatically for its safety. If you want to play high end games for hours long then better go for Alienware Mx18 which has the best cooling design or go for desktop . Its just an advice..


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 1, 2012)

NedStark said:


> And I have it!
> Got it for 53k (  )
> But it runs like a dream.
> that guy told me to refrain from a total format and reinstallation. and then, there isnt much bloatware on this laptop.. so. i guess i should let it be as it is. idk
> ...


Congrats BTW Join us owners on FB .. link in my Sig..


----------



## switch44 (Oct 1, 2012)

NedStark said:


> And I have it!
> Got it for 53k (  )
> But it runs like a dream.
> that guy told me to refrain from a total format and reinstallation. and then, there isnt much bloatware on this laptop.. so. i guess i should let it be as it is. idk
> ...



Congrats!


----------



## nick191 (Oct 1, 2012)

desijoker said:


> @ nick191
> Gaming continuously for 6 hrs may not show any negative things now but there will be wear and tear and life would decrease drastically. Laptops are not actually made for long hrs of gaming continuously. You can take a break every 2 hrs for high end gaming and go for a walk and come back and again start playing. This way you will save your eyes also
> When you are gaming continuously for hrs, Air inside the laptop becomes very hot and the laptop fan cannot circulate the air in high volume. And 90C temp of CPU is not a joke. It is really bad for the CPU. Well for GPU it can handle easily till 105C..After that laptop shutdowns automatically for its safety. If you want to play high end games for hours long then better go for Alienware Mx18 which has the best cooling design or go for desktop . Its just an advice..



so i buy it or not ? i am talking about i7 version ! DELL can handle that much gaming ?

*any one* who played HIGH END GAMES(AT ULTRA or HIGH setting) for *5 or 6 HOUR constantly on 550P-S02IN* please upload your *CPU and GPU temp screenshot here !*


----------



## desijoker (Oct 1, 2012)

nick191 said:


> so i buy it or not ? i am talking about i7 version ! DELL can handle that much gaming ?
> 
> *any one* who played HIGH END GAMES(AT ULTRA or HIGH setting) for *5 or 6 HOUR constantly on 550P-S02IN* please upload your *CPU and GPU temp screenshot here !*



Well my info was general for all laptops. No laptop is good for 6 hrs of gaming..take a break man after few hrs..why so intensive gaming? You can play games for so long but do buy a new laptop after warranty expires


----------



## nick191 (Oct 1, 2012)

desijoker said:


> Well my info was general for all laptops. No laptop is good for 6 hrs of gaming..take a break man after few hrs..why so intensive gaming? You can play games for so long but do buy a new laptop after warranty expires



okay thank you my decision is same as buying S02IN

*All user of S02IN kindly visit this link :-*


**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-n...ling-heating-issue-solved-np550p5c-s02in.html*

*and give your opinion Thank you !*


----------



## sanj (Oct 2, 2012)

alpha34 said:


> guys one query....i played darksiders2 and fps drops suddenly for minute or two and then picks up but this happens only when charger is plugged in . When I run game on battery then everything works fine. So is there any solution to this ?



m havin same problem....


----------



## nick191 (Oct 2, 2012)

aleemuddin said:


> ya it will have no problem wit CS:S there is a user on FB who says  "hey broz everyone here..chill kro yar..today i put my lappy on heavy testing phase..!!! played borderlands2 coop at ultra settings for 6 hours..!!! and no signs of even a fram dropped!!! so new buyers if u r worried about throttling then dont.. just go for this.. install latest new drivers and bingo u r ready to plunge into gaming!!!"
> 
> hope tat ans ur dilemma



So *can you send me that fb link ? *and he have i5 version or i7 ? please give reply after confirmation !


----------



## Scarface (Oct 2, 2012)

The 550 is a very cool laptop and i was going to buy one and when i went to the store the guy showed me the demo piece and i loved it , when he opened a new one and switched it on me and my friend noticed that the screen toward the right side edge showed some slight black areas running across the height of the screen i compared it to the demo piece and the difference was there but the sales guy wouldnt agree , he opened another piece and the fault was there and then he says it will take a month to get a new machine, so anyone about to buy the 550 should take care regarding the screen issue but i thank god for the missed oppurtunity as i got a brand new alienware m14x r2 that a guy had brought from US.


----------



## nick191 (Oct 2, 2012)

Sukhvinder789 said:


> wow^^ 1600*900 ultra with 16xAA



Which one you have bought ?
if S02IN than having any throttling problem ?


----------



## arani (Oct 2, 2012)

throttling occurs only when ac adapter is plugged in..is it any shortcoming of the 90W ac adapter?? Should i get a 120W adapter to prevent throttling..somebody please explain..


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 2, 2012)

arani said:


> throttling occurs only when ac adapter is plugged in..is it any shortcoming of the 90W ac adapter?? Should i get a 120W adapter to prevent throttling..somebody please explain..


try the process in my sig


----------



## twostepsfromhell (Oct 2, 2012)

*I need serious help here from any S02 users. *
I just opened my Computer Panel, removed a RAM and reinstalled it.

Now windows shows usable RAM as 7.16 GB instead of 8 GB. (I dont rememeber how much it showed earlier)

Can someone tell me how much RAM is shown in their system ??


----------



## ujjwal007 (Oct 2, 2012)

twostepsfromhell said:


> *I need serious help here from any S02 users. *
> I just opened my Computer Panel, removed a RAM and reinstalled it.
> 
> Now windows shows usable RAM as 7.16 GB instead of 8 GB. (I dont rememeber how much it showed earlier)
> ...



dude in mine s02 its 7.90 gb usable!!


----------



## Sukhvinder789 (Oct 2, 2012)

@nick191 - i have not bought the laptop yet... i'll buy this it month..


----------



## aleemuddin (Oct 2, 2012)

nick191 said:


> So *can you send me that fb link ? *and he have i5 version or i7 ? please give reply after confirmation !



heres the link
*www.facebook.com/groups/NP550P5C/436406529728273/?notif_t=group_activity
but u will have to join the gropu ask pratyush abt it
and heres tat guys link
*www.facebook.com/ashitcoolrocks
Ashit Kumar


----------



## nick191 (Oct 2, 2012)

Sukhvinder789 said:


> @nick191 - i have not bought the laptop yet... i'll buy this it month..



if you are buying* S02IN *then please let me know *your opinion about throttling and heating issue please !*



pratyush997 said:


> try the process in my sig



please let me join your group please



nick191 said:


> if you are buying* S02IN *then please let me know *your opinion about throttling and heating issue please !*
> 
> 
> 
> please let me join your group please



Thanks BRO pratyush997


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 2, 2012)

nick191 said:


> if you are buying* S02IN *then please let me know *your opinion about throttling and heating issue please !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 BTW do enjoy ur lappy


----------



## nick191 (Oct 2, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> BTW do enjoy ur lappy



i haven't bought but gone buy in some time when i bought i will let you know how it is ?



pratyush997 said:


> BTW do enjoy ur lappy



You have throttling problem ? you have S02IN model ?


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 2, 2012)

nick191 said:


> i haven't bought but gone buy in some time when i bought i will let you know how it is ?
> 
> 
> 
> You have throttling problem ? you have S02IN model ?


no throttling .. i got s02in


----------



## sandy2kr12 (Oct 2, 2012)

guys need help..WHEN EVER MY LAPTOP IS TURNED ON THE WIFI GETS ON AS WELL..HOW TO TURN IT TO BE OFF  ??


----------



## slack (Oct 2, 2012)

Hello guys 
 ive been following this thread since i bought my laptop ( s01in) in sept
i have one problem with the screen!!
it becomes dim n bright on its own...
like when watchin movies and surfing and playing limbo especially(since its a dark game)
my brightness is at 10% 
it doesn get too bright like 100% brightness.. its around +/- 20% ... although it seems less u can notice it anytime it happens
i thought it was the screen gettin adjusted to the website or somethin in the beginning... but now it is annoying!!
has anybody experienced this?!
sorry for askin this again if it was discussed earlier... i hav gone thru 95pgs of this thread n found nothing about this..
does anyone hav a solution for this?? 

any help is appreciated


----------



## sanj (Oct 2, 2012)

arani said:


> throttling occurs only when ac adapter is plugged in..is it any shortcoming of the 90W ac adapter?? Should i get a 120W adapter to prevent throttling..somebody please explain..



m having same problem bro.hvnt find any solutn yet.visitd service centre but they told everything is ok in ma laptop.idk wtf is causing the problem....


----------



## nick191 (Oct 2, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> no throttling .. i got s02in



i am also gone buy it at 11/11/12 waiting for that date !


----------



## twostepsfromhell (Oct 2, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> dude in mine s02 its 7.90 gb usable!!


Thanks for the reply bro. I have swapped the RAM modules now and it is showing 7.90 GB available. Donno What happened earlier. Did a memtest86+ also and all Pass


----------



## RON28 (Oct 2, 2012)

sandy2kr12 said:


> guys need help..WHEN EVER MY LAPTOP IS TURNED ON THE WIFI GETS ON AS WELL..HOW TO TURN IT TO BE OFF  ??



use easy settings software or fn+f12.


----------



## twostepsfromhell (Oct 2, 2012)

slack said:


> Hello guys
> ive been following this thread since i bought my laptop ( s01in) in sept
> i have one problem with the screen!!
> it becomes dim n bright on its own...
> ...



I think you are running with all the bloatware still installed. The best option for you is to reinstall.

If you dont want to do that try going into the Samsung easy settings manager and disable the automatic color correction



RON28 said:


> use easy settings software or fn+f12.


I have a related query. 
I formatted partitioned and reinstalled windows in my my system (without samsung easy settings ofcourse). Now the only Fn+ keys working are F5 (touchpad on/off), F6 (mute), F7&F8 (volume controls). The brightness controls (F2, F3), power control (F11) and wifi control (F12) are not working.
Is there anyway to get them work other than re-installing the bloatware ??


----------



## slack (Oct 2, 2012)

hello guys 
i've been following this thread since i bought my laptop (s01in) in sept 
i just have one problem with my screen!!
it becomes dim bright on its own!!!
like when watchin a movie, surfing and especially while playing limbo(since its a dark game it can be noticed significantly)
my brightness is set at 10%
it doesn become bright like 100% brightness... but around +/- 20%.... it doesn seem a lot but it happens so frequently 
it has become annoying now..
i thought it was the screen setting itself to the brightness of the website or something but it happens while doing everything!!!

does anyone have a solution to this ??
any help would be appreciated


----------



## slack (Oct 2, 2012)

twostepsfromhell said:


> I think you are running with all the bloatware still installed. The best option for you is to reinstall.
> 
> If you dont want to do that try going into the Samsung easy settings manager and disable the automatic color correction
> 
> ...



i did a clean install as soon as i got my laptop.. didn install anythin other than the intel drivers , samsung software manager , easy settings n some games.

cant find the automatic colour correction maybe i hav to update the manager.. will do it now


----------



## ajsta (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi guys.
I am having throttling issues when plugged into the charger playin max payne 3... When gpu temperature crosses 80 deg the gpu is severely underclocked... Is this a problem with the fan? bios? Please help...
I read somewhere that replacing the motherboard would fix the issue but convincing the customer service would be hard... They are pretty dumb here... I am from Kochi... Its also kinda hot here...


----------



## sanj (Oct 2, 2012)

ajsta said:


> Hi guys.
> I am having throttling issues when plugged into the charger playin max payne 3... When gpu temperature crosses 80 deg the gpu is severely underclocked... Is this a problem with the fan? bios? Please help...
> I read somewhere that replacing the motherboard would fix the issue but convincing the customer service would be hard... They are pretty dumb here... I am from Kochi... Its also kinda hot here...



bro i have same problem.when i play on battery there is no lag but when i plug in charger fps drops.
still tryin to find the cause.i read on a forun that its due to faulty charger connecter on motherboard.


----------



## nick191 (Oct 2, 2012)

twostepsfromhell said:


> Thanks for the reply bro. I have swapped the RAM modules now and it is showing 7.90 GB available. Donno What happened earlier. Did a memtest86+ also and all Pass



You have throttling problem ?


----------



## aleemuddin (Oct 2, 2012)

Anyone running ubuntu 12.04 on S02 (i7 version)??? 
cause wen i run ubuntu lappy goes into turbo mode i guess as the fan speeds up and temps hover around 70C(only wifi and programing, videos at most)... though there is no problem in win7... anyone facing the same issue... and yes the function key fn+f11 doesnt seem to do anything 
i also noticed a beep which comes from inside the laptop(some magnet near the mobo i guess) anyway it beeps and the fan again speeds up momenterly, either this happens or the fan doesnt speed down at all and temps are around 70C
thanks guys


----------



## twostepsfromhell (Oct 2, 2012)

nick191 said:


> You have throttling problem ?



Not yet. Played Crysis 2 in 1600x900 and Hardcore setting. However the temps are near 100 deg on the CPU. I am going to make  omelette on my PC 



aleemuddin said:


> Anyone running ubuntu 12.04 on S02 (i7 version)???
> cause wen i run ubuntu lappy goes into turbo mode i guess as the fan speeds up and temps hover around 70C(only wifi and programing, videos at most)... though there is no problem in win7... anyone facing the same issue... and yes the function key fn+f11 doesnt seem to do anything
> i also noticed a beep which comes from inside the laptop(some magnet near the mobo i guess) anyway it beeps and the fan again speeds up momenterly, either this happens or the fan doesnt speed down at all and temps are around 70C
> thanks guys


Yea, I am running ubuntu 12.04 on my system. However i have not yet noticed such a problem, which utility are you using to measure temps in Ubuntu ??


----------



## nick191 (Oct 3, 2012)

twostepsfromhell said:


> Not yet. Played Crysis 2 in 1600x900 and Hardcore setting. However the temps are near 100 deg on the CPU. I am going to make  omelette on my PC
> 
> 
> Yea, I am running ubuntu 12.04 on my system. However i have not yet noticed such a problem, which utility are you using to measure temps in Ubuntu ??



If it happen please msg me and when you have bought your laptop ?
Any have you downloaded new driver for Gt650M which is released at 29 or 28 september ?


----------



## twostepsfromhell (Oct 3, 2012)

nick191 said:


> If it happen please msg me and when you have bought your laptop ?
> Any have you downloaded new driver for Gt650M which is released at 29 or 28 september ?


I bought it on Sep 21.
I have the latest version as on today (forceware 306.23)


----------



## aleemuddin (Oct 3, 2012)

twostepsfromhell said:


> Yea, I am running ubuntu 12.04 on my system. However i have not yet noticed such a problem, which utility are you using to measure temps in Ubuntu ??



Well the default battery meter/app sucks so i downloaded Jupiter.... at least it had 3 predefined settings..... and yea are u getting a full backup example, on windows i get easily get around 3hrs+ wit normal surfing,videos and programing... while the same in ubuntu i get only 1.5hrs


----------



## nick191 (Oct 3, 2012)

twostepsfromhell said:


> I bought it on Sep 21.
> I have the latest version as on today (forceware 306.23)



okay i think that update fixed throttling i am going for sammy !
Thanks if any think happen please let me know


----------



## dayslleepper (Oct 3, 2012)

Please post some gameplay or unboxing or review videos in Youtube.


----------



## sanj (Oct 3, 2012)

i am having this issue.its really annoying....


throttling when charger plugged in.mp4 - YouTube


if anyone have dis issue plz tell here....


----------



## alpha34 (Oct 3, 2012)

ya even im having same problem i tried even throtle stop and other technique provided by pratyush997 but still having this annoying problem


----------



## sanj (Oct 3, 2012)

alpha34 said:


> ya even im having same problem i tried even throtle stop and other technique provided by pratyush997 but still having this annoying problem



i have S01in which one u have?
yeah i tried everything but no solution...


----------



## nick191 (Oct 3, 2012)

alpha34 said:


> ya even im having same problem i tried even throtle stop and other technique provided by pratyush997 but still having this annoying problem



*@sanj 
@alpha34*

When you have bought your laptop ? which version of 550P ? S01IN and S02IN ?
Have you updated to new driver update which is released at 12 Sep ?

Link Drivers | GeForce


----------



## alpha34 (Oct 3, 2012)

i bought s02in and had already updated drivers.......and throtling occurs only when charger is connected on battery it runs fine........i guess the problem may be with adapter they gave it might not be giving enough power


----------



## sanj (Oct 3, 2012)

alpha34 said:


> i bought s02in and had already updated drivers.......and throtling occurs only when charger is connected on battery it runs fine........i guess the problem may be with adapter they gave it might not be giving enough power



@ nick191
i have updated drivers and hv s01..
@alpha34
bro i tried another charger but same problem..i think our dc power connector on motherboard is bad(i read somewhere).....


----------



## alpha34 (Oct 3, 2012)

hmmm..... then i think we should get mobo replaced but convincing those guys would be difficult


----------



## nick191 (Oct 3, 2012)

alpha34 said:


> i bought s02in and had already updated drivers.......and throtling occurs only when charger is connected on battery it runs fine........i guess the problem may be with adapter they gave it might not be giving enough power



new laptop doesn't have that problem ! there is problem with mobo !
when you have bought(date) ?


----------



## sanj (Oct 3, 2012)

alpha34 said:


> hmmm..... then i think we should get mobo replaced but convincing those guys would be difficult



yeah i visited service centre but after 2 dayz they told me everythin is ok.but when i played in front of engineer then there were no fps drops(may be coz i played for a little time).but now at home m havin the same problem again.
i suggest u to record a video of throttling and if they ask then show it..


----------



## nick191 (Oct 3, 2012)

sanj said:


> yeah i visited service centre but after 2 dayz they told me everythin is ok.but when i played in front of engineer then there were no fps drops(may be coz i played for a little time).but now at home m havin the same problem again.
> i suggest u to record a video of throttling and if they ask then show it..



good idea !

*I think there is more than 8 user of S02IN*,and only one of them tried GAMING ! and uploaded screenshot of temp(Thanks pratyush997) !

I am expecting more users...

_*If there is more than 8 users than please visit this link*_  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-n...ling-heating-issue-solved-np550p5c-s02in.html


----------



## alpha34 (Oct 3, 2012)

hmmm ya.....and nothing like new lappy don't have those problems ....i took my lappy on 1st sep but looks like only gamers r able to identify this problem as it appears only when playing high end games....


----------



## nick191 (Oct 3, 2012)

alpha34 said:


> hmmm ya.....and nothing like new lappy don't have those problems ....i took my lappy on 1st sep but looks like only gamers r able to identify this problem as it appears only when playing high end games....



may be you are right !


----------



## alpha34 (Oct 3, 2012)

i think the problem must be with adapter only as the battery theoretical power draw is 10.8 V, 7.8 A or 84W which is insufficient to run the CPU (45W) and the GPU (45W) plus the ancillary support circuits and the provided power adapter is 90W. The reason CPU throttling can work is that there are specific signals to dynamically control the CPU clocking . There is no such control for the Optimus GPU environment. Limiting the use of the eGPU allows for full TurboBoost mode for the CPU. So in theory by reducing the GPU clock we can stop thortling let me check this today


----------



## twostepsfromhell (Oct 3, 2012)

alpha34 said:


> i think the problem must be with adapter only as the battery theoretical power draw is 10.8 V, 7.8 A or 84W which is insufficient to run the CPU (45W) and the GPU (45W) plus the ancillary support circuits and the provided power adapter is 90W. The reason CPU throttling can work is that there are specific signals to dynamically control the CPU clocking . There is no such control for the Optimus GPU environment. Limiting the use of the eGPU allows for full TurboBoost mode for the CPU. So in theory by reducing the GPU clock we can stop thortling let me check this today



WOW that is some great thinking. I am wondering whether a 120 Watt adapter is offered by Samsung ? If so can this solve the problem ?? Moreover 45W is termed as TDP which is the heat dissipated (Wiki Article). So the processor input power should be more than this i guess. Anyways goodluck with your experiment and let us know.


----------



## alpha34 (Oct 3, 2012)

ya processor input is more and it takes even more when in turbo mode and I didn't account the power intake by speakers,display and other stuff if added up then it will go beyond given adapter capability. 120W or 135W of dell adapters would be usefull as our adapters can't provide the required power to operate so it borrows some amount of power from battery and if you observe when you are playing games with adapter plugged in battery will not charge as it would in normal cases tht explains it draws power from AC outlet and also from battery.


----------



## sanj (Oct 3, 2012)

alpha34 said:


> i think the problem must be with adapter only as the battery theoretical power draw is 10.8 V, 7.8 A or 84W which is insufficient to run the CPU (45W) and the GPU (45W) plus the ancillary support circuits and the provided power adapter is 90W. The reason CPU throttling can work is that there are specific signals to dynamically control the CPU clocking . There is no such control for the Optimus GPU environment. Limiting the use of the eGPU allows for full TurboBoost mode for the CPU. So in theory by reducing the GPU clock we can stop thortling let me check this today



try it and tell me if it works...


----------



## sakii (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey Guys...hws u all hv been....

*I had a que * how much backup u guys r getting on sammy.... In my case (I5 ver) backup tym has significantly reduced to smwhr around 2.5 hrs on 80% charge... normally my sammy gets chrgd upto 80% within an hour... and I m gaming on AC only...most ov the tym...sammy gets charged nd i keep on playing.... prolonged exposure to charging can reduce battery life ?
Is there any corrective measure for it... ?


----------



## twostepsfromhell (Oct 3, 2012)

alpha34 said:


> ya processor input is more and it takes even more when in turbo mode and I didn't account the power intake by speakers,display and other stuff if added up then it will go beyond given adapter capability. 120W or 135W of dell adapters would be usefull as our adapters can't provide the required power to operate so it borrows some amount of power from battery and if you observe when you are playing games with adapter plugged in battery will not charge as it would in normal cases tht explains it draws power from AC outlet and also from battery.



Can the dell adapters be safely used on Samsung ?? Are they of Same voltage ??

How are you sure batteries are not charging ? (I am asking just to confirm you know that if you have enabled battery saver mode in bios or easy settings the battery will not charge beyond 80%)


----------



## alpha34 (Oct 3, 2012)

ya they can be used as they have same voltage but dell adapters have bigger charging pin so they won't fit 
Im sure cuz when battery is at 40% and i plug-in and start playing on adapter then charging takes hell lot of time meaninig it must be draining as it takes nearly 3 hours to get to 80% but when im not playing games then it takes 1 hour to get to 80%.
I used power saver mode from windows and played darksiders 2 at high settings with charger plugged-in it's nearly been 1 hour and didn't faced any throttle.
Seems like this might work


----------



## sanj (Oct 3, 2012)

alpha34 said:


> ya they can be used as they have same voltage but dell adapters have bigger charging pin so they won't fit
> Im sure cuz when battery is at 40% and i plug-in and start playing on adapter then charging takes hell lot of time meaninig it must be draining as it takes nearly 3 hours to get to 80% but when im not playing games then it takes 1 hour to get to 80%.
> I used power saver mode from windows and played darksiders 2 at high settings with charger plugged-in it's nearly been 1 hour and didn't faced any throttle.
> Seems like this might work



yeah i tried that too but i think its not a permanent solution....


----------



## alpha34 (Oct 3, 2012)

ya but works ......till we find some other solution  looks like throttling is stoped temp


----------



## Rifaaz Alam (Oct 4, 2012)

hi , am planning to buy samsung NP550P5C-S01IN, while reading all the comments it surely has heating and throtling problems , is it worth buying this lap...plz help


----------



## dx1 (Oct 5, 2012)

Rifaaz Alam said:


> hi , am planning to buy samsung NP550P5C-S01IN, while reading all the comments it surely has heating and throtling problems , is it worth buying this lap...plz help



rather stay away.....go for Dell 15R SE.


----------



## alpha34 (Oct 5, 2012)

if you are not hardcore gamer then this lappy is best one......and if you are gamer then neither sammy nor dell is recommended.....wait for lenovo y580


----------



## nick191 (Oct 5, 2012)

alpha34 said:


> if you are not hardcore gamer then this lappy is best one......and if you are gamer then neither sammy nor dell is recommended.....wait for lenovo y580



Why ? It is not good choice for hardcore gaming ?


----------



## RON28 (Oct 5, 2012)

here is my 3DMARK 11.i compared it with DELL's 17R SE which cost close to a Lakh..below is this pic i got from Dell's SE thread.
*i47.tinypic.com/16117d5.jpg

even i used the Basic Edition of 3DMARK11.


----------



## hhh (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi Guys,
There has been multiple talks in this forum regarding samsung using 90 watts adapter.
Is someone using 120 watt adapter ? Is it Compatible ?


----------



## alpha34 (Oct 5, 2012)

nick191 said:


> Why ? It is not good choice for hardcore gaming ?


nick it is good but if he is waiting to take lappy for gaming then better wait for lenovo to  release y580 in india which has GTX660m GPU which is way better than ours but i guess even GPU this powerfull will also have heating and throtling.....

and 135W adapter is compatable but it costs more.......


----------



## RON28 (Oct 5, 2012)

^^^do know what would be the price of Lenovo Y580? if yes...then only compare Lenovo with this lappy.


----------



## alpha34 (Oct 5, 2012)

RON28 said:


> ^^^do know what would be the price of Lenovo Y580? if yes...then only compare Lenovo with this lappy.



yup i know it will cost way more than ours


----------



## RON28 (Oct 5, 2012)

^^^i think its only available for US...you know how partial these companies are...except samsung  (they launced NP550P in US at 1366x768p ) and Lenovo Y580 is not going to cost below 70K till it reaches India.


----------



## nick191 (Oct 5, 2012)

RON28 said:


> ^^^i think its only available for US...you know how partial these companies are...except samsung  (they launced NP550P in US at 1366x768p ) and Lenovo Y580 is not going to cost below 70K till it reaches India.



you are right,what you think RON28,S02IN good for hardcore GAMING or not ?


----------



## alpha34 (Oct 5, 2012)

ya most companies does that....and it is good for hardcore gaming nick


----------



## RON28 (Oct 5, 2012)

hardcore gaming = 7-8 hours daily with Ultra settings...SO2IN won't do this job. Iam warning you...If you are a gamer like me...2 hours continuous and then taking break and playing 3 hours lately then its good. 

Even a ALIENWARE won't stay below 90C after playing for 3 hours. My I5 version goes upto 90C when CPU has been under-clocked to 90%...just think of this Quad Core I7.

but as pratyush got his mobo replaced his temps are below 85C which is awesome. So if you play games at Ultra Settings for 3 hours and then give this lappy a break for 1 hour then its Good. but don't expect playing 2012 games at continuous 6 hours.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 5, 2012)

RON28 said:


> hardcore gaming = 7-8 hours daily with Ultra settings...SO2IN won't do this job. Iam warning you...If you are a gamer like me...2 hours continuous and then taking break and playing 3 hours lately then its good.
> 
> Even a ALIENWARE won't stay below 90C after playing for 3 hours. My I5 version goes upto 90C when CPU has been under-clocked to 90%...just think of this Quad Core I7.
> 
> but as pratyush got his mobo replaced his temps are below 85C which is awesome. So if you play games at Ultra Settings for 3 hours and then give this lappy a break for 1 hour then its Good. but don't expect playing 2012 games at continuous 6 hours.


GTA 4 w/ car mods and trainer on high.... temps 94C.. O_O.. faq HW monitor... Enjoy gameplay....


----------



## nick191 (Oct 5, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> GTA 4 w/ car mods and trainer on high.... temps 94C.. O_O.. faq HW monitor... Enjoy gameplay....



but it throttle or not ?



RON28 said:


> hardcore gaming = 7-8 hours daily with Ultra settings...SO2IN won't do this job. Iam warning you...If you are a gamer like me...2 hours continuous and then taking break and playing 3 hours lately then its good.
> 
> Even a ALIENWARE won't stay below 90C after playing for 3 hours. My I5 version goes upto 90C when CPU has been under-clocked to 90%...just think of this Quad Core I7.
> 
> but as pratyush got his mobo replaced his temps are below 85C which is awesome. So if you play games at Ultra Settings for 3 hours and then give this lappy a break for 1 hour then its Good. but don't expect playing 2012 games at continuous 6 hours.



thanks for information,i will think about it.
*you have throttling ?*


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 5, 2012)

nick191 said:


> but it throttle or not ?
> 
> thanks for information,i will think about it.
> *you have throttling ?*


Throttling ain't everything which matters..it can be fixed.. Temps is what really Matters


----------



## nick191 (Oct 5, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Throttling ain't everything which matters..it can be fixed.. Temps is what really Matters



but for solving it i don't want to limit the cpu or gpu !


----------



## RON28 (Oct 6, 2012)

No my I5 doesn't throttle...but let me tell you even if the temp is 90C laptop's palm rest area remains ultimately cool...which is really good while playing games.


----------



## eduku (Oct 6, 2012)

Its been some time since I last browsed this thread, and it appears to me that there is still no established full proof solution for the high temperatures and throttling problems. 
As for me after I turned on V-sync and under clocked the CPU to 90%, the problem is restricted to some extent, yet the GPU temperatures often reach upto 92*C and CPU upto 88*C when the room is slightly hot, while playing FIFA 12 for 1 hour continuously (that's the only game that I have played on my laptop, but I am waiting for FIFA 13 and GTA 5) at 1600X900 resolution with everything maxed out... 
But the one most peculiar thing that I noticed while using MPC Home Cinema coupled withe K-lite codec pack, to play "The Avengers" in 720P Blue Ray Rip (3.74GB) the CPU and GPU temperatures reached 80*C!!!
How can it reach 80*C just by playing an HD video???
There is some talk about under clocking the GPU in order to reduce temperatures and prevent throttling, is that even possible, if it is then how so?
And any word on a better PSU like a 120W may be being available (and compatible with this laptop) from SAMSUNG??


----------



## sakii (Oct 6, 2012)

RON28 said:


> No my I5 doesn't throttle...but let me tell you even if the temp is 90C laptop's palm rest area remains ultimately cool...which is really good while playing games.



Ron how can it be....i mean palm area remaining cool.....imy lappy...i can clerly feel it becoming warm whin temp r close to 75. Also it reached 90 while playing DMC4 on high performance....now I doubt whether it can withstand MP3 .... may be my lappy hvng faults...... and aftr calibrating wear lvl of battery gone to 5% dafaq. How to reduce it..... and am I in trouble ??



RON28 said:


> No my I5 doesn't throttle...but let me tell you even if the temp is 90C laptop's palm rest area remains ultimately cool...which is really good while playing games.



Ron how can it be....i mean palm area remaining cool.....imy lappy...i can clerly feel it becoming warm whin temp r close to 75. Also it reached 90 while playing DMC4 on high performance....now I doubt whether it can withstand MP3 .... may be my lappy hvng faults...... and aftr calibrating wear lvl of battery gone to 5% dafaq. How to reduce it..... and am I in trouble ??

PS: * I m using U2 along with it still 90C *



sakii said:


> Hey Guys...hws u all hv been....
> 
> *I had a que * how much backup u guys r getting on sammy.... In my case (I5 ver) backup tym has significantly reduced to smwhr around 2.5 hrs on 80% charge... normally my sammy gets chrgd upto 80% within an hour... and I m gaming on AC only...most ov the tym...sammy gets charged nd i keep on playing.... prolonged exposure to charging can reduce battery life ?
> Is there any corrective measure for it... ?



^^ Guys help needed fr it


----------



## alpha34 (Oct 6, 2012)

eduku said:


> There is some talk about under clocking the GPU in order to reduce temperatures and prevent throttling, is that even possible, if it is then how so?
> And any word on a better PSU like a 120W may be being available (and compatible with this laptop) from SAMSUNG??


Ya it is available....lenovo has 135W adapter and ratings are same but should test it out........GPU can be underclocked by using MSI afterburner which pratyush had told abt it in his facebook group page......
And now the price of this lappy has gone up ie I7 being 73K and I5 being 60K


----------



## RON28 (Oct 6, 2012)

hey Sakii bro how u doing? regarding the ques you asked...i always take out my battery while gaming...i know we can't save the game if the light is gone...but still...having experience with my my old laptop...its better to take out battery...i use it only on sunday...calibrate your battery and remove it...and again inset it...you will see 0% wear level in HW monitor...i think you should better ask CC...because modern laptop's palm area should remain cool as old laptops had some problems. and mine remains cool while playing Skyrim...CPU hungry game. 

i think you also bought wrong cooling pad...pratyush knows about it...he only once told in this thread that cooling pad shouldn't be of Aluminium. may be thats the problem.


----------



## sakii (Oct 6, 2012)

RON28 said:


> hey Sakii bro how u doing? regarding the ques you asked...i always take out my battery while gaming...i know we can't save the game if the light is gone...but still...having experience with my my old laptop...its better to take out battery...i use it only on sunday...calibrate your battery and remove it...and again inset it...you will see 0% wear level in HW monitor...i think you should better ask CC...because modern laptop's palm area should remain cool as old laptops had some problems. and mine remains cool while playing Skyrim...CPU hungry game.
> 
> i think you also bought wrong cooling pad...pratyush knows about it...he only once told in this thread that cooling pad shouldn't be of Aluminium. may be thats the problem.



Ron dude....m fyn...Ok I will do it today ( battery thing).... and regarding cooling pad .... I ws advised here only...nd I made a hurried decision . BTW whts harm in having aluminium plate ( its perforated though & from Cooler Master)
And regarding Palm area being warm... I think My laptop belongs to older class (earliest bunch of laptop) coz these days even normal temp are around 50C... so I hv to call CC guys.....!!!


----------



## alpha34 (Oct 6, 2012)

guys ran into weird problem.....all of a sudden my bluetooth device is not present i mean when i checked device manager there is no bluetooth device....any way i can revieve it or i should re-install windows....


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 6, 2012)

^Try rebooting... its windows bug


----------



## RON28 (Oct 6, 2012)

sakii said:


> Ron dude....m fyn...Ok I will do it today ( battery thing).... and regarding cooling pad .... I ws advised here only...nd I made a hurried decision . BTW whts harm in having aluminium plate ( its perforated though & from Cooler Master)
> And regarding Palm area being warm... I think My laptop belongs to older class (earliest bunch of laptop) coz these days even normal temp are around 50C... so I hv to call CC guys.....!!!



back up your imp data first...who knows, they will replace mobo when taken to service center...so better be ready...All the best.

and also tell them about your battery...because im getting 3.45 hours back up on 80% charging at low brightness while surfing.
*i47.tinypic.com/ej93yv.jpg


----------



## imrock (Oct 6, 2012)

im having trouble with the sensitivity of the trackpad, it sometimes doesn't register taps until i hit it hard, is anyone else facing such issue??
any cure??


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 6, 2012)

imrock said:


> im having trouble with the sensitivity of the trackpad, it sometimes doesn't register taps until i hit it hard, is anyone else facing such issue??
> any cure??


Play with settings in CTRL panel


----------



## imrock (Oct 6, 2012)

did that already, but its doesn't change the sensitivity/touch responsiveness, its just got to do with speed and accuracy


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 6, 2012)

imrock said:


> did that already, but its doesn't change the sensitivity/touch responsiveness, its just got to do with speed and accuracy


DID you updated the touch pad driver?


----------



## imrock (Oct 6, 2012)

lemme check on that!! there have been quite a lot of updates recently. N hey pratyush, when will we get the windows 8 upgrade?? I did register and filled the details and got approved!!

just checked, touchpad driver 15.3.40.0, the latest one


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 6, 2012)

imrock said:


> lemme check on that!! there have been quite a lot of updates recently. N hey pratyush, when will we get the windows 8 upgrade?? I did register and filled the details and got approved!!
> 
> just checked, touchpad driver 15.3.40.0, the latest one


acc to driver scanner(uniblue) latest is ..well see it in pic
*i.imgur.com/kWEzR.png


----------



## imrock (Oct 7, 2012)

thanks man, will look into it, btw..thts a paid app


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 7, 2012)

imrock said:


> thanks man, will look into it, btw..thts a paid app


You got a PM


----------



## Chirag_123 (Oct 7, 2012)

Whats the price of the i5 version of this laptop in the local market..?? I am thinking to wait till diwali to buy this one ..Can i get this laptop for lyk 45-48k at diwali ..??


----------



## dayslleepper (Oct 7, 2012)

I would also love to have this Lap... But heard that Samsung is gonna increse 10K more on i5 & i7 version.. is it true ??


----------



## RON28 (Oct 7, 2012)

^^^what 10K? Source please? im expecting the prices of this laptops to go down...but what you said just now feels like Samsung is choosing wrong path then.


----------



## imrock (Oct 8, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> You got a PM



ur the best maan!! thnks a ton


----------



## sam142000 (Oct 8, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> You got a PM


Could I also get that PM? I also need that software.


----------



## dayslleepper (Oct 8, 2012)

RON28 said:


> ^^^what 10K? Source please? im expecting the prices of this laptops to go down...but what you said just now feels like Samsung is choosing wrong path then.



In the Samsung Site, Overview of both the S02in & S01in are showing as 73K & 60K but when u click on the " BUY FROM ESTORE " it shows the previous rate 

Plz Check it


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 8, 2012)

imrock said:


> ur the best maan!! thnks a ton


bro do forward the pm to sam142000 ..... i cleaned my pms   ... Ctc u know


----------



## rockz3r (Oct 9, 2012)

Man I am from Kolkata,West Bengal,India. I want to buy either SO2IN or SO1IN .My budget supports both . I am seeing many spoilers&screenshots of ci5 which are showing decent fps. But cant find any ci7 versions screenshots&spoilers. Can some one please upload . Also say me which drivers for everything like bios,gt 650m etc.... are the best. Help me please


----------



## RON28 (Oct 9, 2012)

^^^Welcome to Think Digit Forum...only dan4u and pratyush are active members on this forum who owns I7 version...PM them...they will reply you.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 9, 2012)

rockz3r said:


> I want to buy either SO2IN or SO1IN .My budget *supports both*


Get i7


> But cant find any ci7 versions screenshots&spoilers. Can some one please upload


Check back pages i uploaded many


> Also say me which drivers for everything like bios,gt 650m etc.... are the best.


Get the lappy man.. then drivers.. BTW Easy software manager by Sammy provides it


----------



## twostepsfromhell (Oct 9, 2012)

For all those who buy Samsung laptops before Nov 15, Please register for additional warranty Samsung Laptop - Additional Warranty Offer


----------



## dmplog (Oct 9, 2012)

imrock said:


> lemme check on that!! there have been quite a lot of updates recently. N hey pratyush, when will we get the windows 8 upgrade?? I did register and filled the details and got approved!!



Windows 8 upgrade will be rolled out in this month for those who have registered. So, keep fingers crossed!


----------



## dan4u (Oct 9, 2012)

rockz3r said:


> Man I am from Kolkata,West Bengal,India. I want to buy either SO2IN or SO1IN .My budget supports both . I am seeing many spoilers&screenshots of ci5 which are showing decent fps. But cant find any ci7 versions screenshots&spoilers. Can some one please upload . Also say me which drivers for everything like bios,gt 650m etc.... are the best. Help me please



if you can do without bluray and 8gb ram get the i5, for gaming purpose its more than enough.


btw did the anyone get confirmation for the warranty extension? Ron? Pratyush?


----------



## dayslleepper (Oct 9, 2012)

dan4u said:


> if you can do without bluray and 8gb ram get the i5, for gaming purpose its more than enough.
> 
> btw did the anyone get confirmation for the warranty extension? Ron? Pratyush?



Hey dan, Howz ur lap after these 3 months, hope u can convince me about the truth as u are also a 3 month user...

Did the new driver solved the heating & throttling issue, or is it still going on..? 

What all things u got experienced with these times about Samsung.. service and performance and issues faced... 

As i am looking to buy S02in


----------



## dan4u (Oct 9, 2012)

dayslleepper said:


> Hey dan, Howz ur lap after these 3 months, hope u can convince me about the truth as u are also a 3 month user...
> 
> Did the new driver solved the heating & throttling issue, or is it still going on..?
> 
> ...



I haven't faced throttling since the bios update, but the temps were reaching 94c after 2-3hrs of gaming (bf3, max payne 3 etc), so I reduced the cpu max to 70% while gaming. now the temps don't go above 86-87 in any game. also the battery wear level is still 0% (I remove battery while gaming,though) and there haven't been any other issues. I've finished crysis 2, gta iv, bf3, max payne3 and there have been no problems. No random BSOD's or freezes. 
about the customer care, I personally had very good experience with them, if you read my earlier posts you'll know that I got a full refund for the i5 version from the cc in my area. but some users like pratyush got the mobo replaced, even though he wanted a refund, so I think cc really depends on the area .


----------



## Chirag_123 (Oct 9, 2012)

Does this laptop gets heated while watching hd movies for 2-4 hours ?? ;o
M talking bout the i5 version


----------



## nick191 (Oct 9, 2012)

dan4u said:


> I haven't faced throttling since the bios update, but the temps were reaching 94c after 2-3hrs of gaming (bf3, max payne 3 etc), so I reduced the cpu max to 70% while gaming. now the temps don't go above 86-87 in any game. also the battery wear level is still 0% (I remove battery while gaming,though) and there haven't been any other issues. I've finished crysis 2, gta iv, bf3, max payne3 and there have been no problems. No random BSOD's or freezes.
> about the customer care, I personally had very good experience with them, if you read my earlier posts you'll know that I got a full refund for the i5 version from the cc in my area. but some users like pratyush got the mobo replaced, even though he wanted a refund, so I think cc really depends on the area .



So,the throttling is solved by BIOS update !


----------



## RON28 (Oct 9, 2012)

Dan4U i didn't got any confirmation mail till now...what to do? i think better to call CC now.



Chirag_123 said:


> Does this laptop gets heated while watching hd movies for 2-4 hours ?? ;o
> M talking bout the i5 version



i had watched Avengers 1080 movie on full brightness with 30% sound (thanks to JBL speakers) and temps i checked at the end was 62C.


----------



## Chirag_123 (Oct 9, 2012)

RON28 said:


> Dan4U i didn't got any confirmation mail till now...what to do? i think better to call CC now.
> 
> 
> 
> i had watched Avengers 1080 movie on full brightness with 30% sound (thanks to JBL speakers) and temps i checked at the end was 62C.




Ohkk..! Ty


----------



## shaggy (Oct 9, 2012)

Back again after a VERY long time. Disappointed about the performance of this lappy when it runs FIFA 13. The highest I can go without compromising the smoothness of the gameplay while playing is:

Res : 1280*720 (???? with 8GB RAM???)
Quality : Medium
MSAA : Off (??? WTF???? and this is a 650M???)
FPS : No limit
this is just plain disgusting after updating with the new graphics driver.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 9, 2012)

shaggy said:


> Back again after a VERY long time. Disappointed about the performance of this lappy when it runs FIFA 13. The highest I can go without compromising the smoothness of the gameplay while playing is:
> 
> Res : 1280*720 (???? with 6GB RAM???)
> Quality : Medium
> ...


Temps?


----------



## shaggy (Oct 9, 2012)

Temps were good. <95 degrees on HW Monitor. Played for about 1.5 hours.
Very disgusted by the performance though.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 9, 2012)

shaggy said:


> Temps were good. <95 degrees on HW Monitor. Played for about 1.5 hours.
> Very disgusted by the performance though.


Whats AVG. FPS? and any throttling?


----------



## shaggy (Oct 9, 2012)

FPS I don't know, I guess it was around 1/5th of what notebookcheck.net has mentioned on its website (yes, with the medium settings and no MSAA). 
Throttling: no.
Stuttering(maybe throttling, couldn't differentiate as I was too irritated) : yes(2 times)


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 9, 2012)

RON28 said:


> *Dan4U i didn't got any confirmation mail till now...what to do?* i think better to call CC now.
> 
> 
> 
> i had watched Avengers 1080 movie on full brightness with 30% sound (thanks to JBL speakers) and temps i checked at the end was 62C.



check in spam, i too was waiting for mail but one day i randomly opened spam mails and saw Samsung mail. but wait, you are talking about 'extended warranty' mail, rigght?


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 9, 2012)

shaggy said:


> FPS I don't know, I guess it was around 1/5th of what notebookcheck.net has mentioned on its website (yes, with the medium settings and no MSAA).
> Throttling: no.
> Stuttering(maybe throttling, couldn't differentiate as I was too irritated) : yes(2 times)


Did u did a Clean OS install?


----------



## shaggy (Oct 9, 2012)

yes, of course!!
Fifa 12 runs fine on 1600*900 high settings with 2x MSAA
I don't what's wrong with 13.
Maybe its too graphics demanding.
But motebookcheck.net tells me a different story altogether.


----------



## dan4u (Oct 9, 2012)

shaggy said:


> yes, of course!!
> Fifa 12 runs fine on 1600*900 high settings with 2x MSAA
> I don't what's wrong with 13.
> Maybe its too graphics demanding.
> But motebookcheck.net tells me a different story altogether.



hey I play fifa 13 just fine with the highest settings at 1600 x 900.
at 4x MSAA 24-29 fps 
    2x MSAA 33-37 fps
    MSAA off 55-60 fps

I play with 2x MSAA, MSAA really brings down the fps, I prefer FSAA.

also I'm using the stock driver  (296.87), none of the beta driver's or the latest WHQL driver works with saints row the third.


----------



## lonelyguy (Oct 9, 2012)

I can't find the i7 model in Delhi does anybody know where its avaliable?


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 9, 2012)

thanks dan4u for making clear that fifa13 is fine with our laptop. i may buy this duesshehra(jo bi hai spelling)


----------



## imrock (Oct 9, 2012)

sam142000 said:


> Could I also get that PM? I also need that software.



You've got a PM


----------



## sam142000 (Oct 9, 2012)

imrock said:


> You've got a PM



thanks for the pm plz check d reply!!

edit: nevermind!! ignore the reply plz!!


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 9, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> thanks dan4u for making clear that fifa13 is fine with our laptop. i may buy this duesshehra(jo bi hai spelling)


BTW Just had a chat w/  shaggy .. issue fixed.. Game was running on HD 4000   lol manual switching fixed it


----------



## rockz3r (Oct 9, 2012)

Please say me does it has my other issues except  throttling and over heating. Also say me which are the best drivers of graphics etc for temperatures and the settings to keep temperature under control and if possible then please upload some game plays


----------



## dayslleepper (Oct 10, 2012)

dan4u said:


> I haven't faced throttling since the bios update, but the temps were reaching 94c after 2-3hrs of gaming (bf3, max payne 3 etc), so I reduced the cpu max to 70% while gaming. now the temps don't go above 86-87 in any game. also the battery wear level is still 0% (I remove battery while gaming,though) and there haven't been any other issues. I've finished crysis 2, gta iv, bf3, max payne3 and there have been no problems. No random BSOD's or freezes.
> about the customer care, I personally had very good experience with them, if you read my earlier posts you'll know that I got a full refund for the i5 version from the cc in my area. but some users like pratyush got the mobo replaced, even though he wanted a refund, so I think cc really depends on the area .



Thanks very much for such a glad information... And can u plz tell me abt build quality... Heard tht it got poor buid quality as it is made of plastic, like the monitor gets shake when it kept near a table fan. and should have to use it very carefullly. Is it right ?? 

I know it depends on user to user, but still it is a question for me....


----------



## diablo5789 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi guys,

Quick question: Has anyone bought the *S01* from flipkart? Is it the same build? Because the pic at flipkart is different from the actual pic, but the specs are correct however.
Supplementary Question: Anyone know a reliable dealer in Pune where I can buy for a price lower than flipkart (52192 INR)? I have tried contacting dealers mentioned on Sammy's website and never connected and got finally fed up.

Build Question: So from the lot of comments on this thread I gather for moderate gaming, heavy development environment (Lot of programs running, with virtualized OSes), multimedia (lotsa movies) that this lappy is the best I can get at this price. But to be on the safe side invest on a Cooler Master U2 .

If yes I am buying the *S01* this week. Might just place the order right now if I get a favourable reply . Heating issues as far as i can see are only there during extended periods of heavy gaming, which i am rarely ever gonna do (max 1-2 hours).


----------



## sakii (Oct 10, 2012)

diablo5789 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Quick question: Has anyone bought the *S01* from flipkart? Is it the same build? Because the pic at flipkart is different from the actual pic, but the specs are correct however.
> Supplementary Question: Anyone know a reliable dealer in Pune where I can buy for a price lower than flipkart (52192 INR)? I have tried contacting dealers mentioned on Sammy's website and never connected and got finally fed up.
> ...


* In PUNE u can contact BABA Computers * RON cn giv address...he's frm Pune.


----------



## RON28 (Oct 10, 2012)

diablo5789 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Quick question: Has anyone bought the *S01* from flipkart? Is it the same build? Because the pic at flipkart is different from the actual pic, but the specs are correct however.
> Supplementary Question: Anyone know a reliable dealer in Pune where I can buy for a price lower than flipkart (52192 INR)? I have tried contacting dealers mentioned on Sammy's website and never connected and got finally fed up.
> ...



Im also from pune...here is the contact no...BABA COMPUTERS...9850725903 TILAK ROAD, SWARGATE....and tell him this if he his quoting 52k..."Hello, my 4 friends bought Samsung lappy from you...you quoted them 48.5K (inlcuding back pack)...thats why i came here" 

tell him my name Rohan...i don't know what price he is quoting after 2 months (i bought this lappy in the month of August)...but his price are good compared to other dealers...and with goodies he will quote 49.5K.


----------



## twostepsfromhell (Oct 10, 2012)

*Update to Gamers :*

Played Battlefield 3 in Ultra Settings. 

Temps are high.  CPU is 95 C, GPU 88C (In AC room with AC set at 22 deg C - No laptop cooler)

However no throttling or lag at this stage.

Please note that the Throttling temperature for the i7 3610QM processor is 105C as per ARK | Intel® Core


----------



## sakii (Oct 10, 2012)

RON28 said:


> Im also from pune...here is the contact no...BABA COMPUTERS...9850725903 TILAK ROAD, SWARGATE....and tell him this if he his quoting 52k..."Hello, my 4 friends bought Samsung lappy from you...you quoted them 48.5K (inlcuding back pack)...thats why i came here"
> 
> tell him my name Rohan...i don't know what price he is quoting after 2 months (i bought this lappy in the month of August)...but his price are good compared to other dealers...and with goodies he will quote 49.5K.



* Tell him tht... 4+1 frnds of mine bought it from here...together..... and they hv reffered this shop to U...hw evr tht shopkeeper looks very mean frm Face  *


----------



## nick191 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi guys,can you please give me some suggestions ?

i want to buy a LAPTOP for GAMING suggest me any one !

Dell New Inspiron 17R SE Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win7 HP/ 2GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Dell Notebook


Samsung Series 5 NP550P5C-S02IN 3rd Gen Ci7/8GB/1TB/2GB Graphics/Win 7 HP: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook


Dell New Inspiron 15R SE Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win7 HP/ 2GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Dell Notebook


*which one is the best choice for future GAMING (3 years) ?*


----------



## RON28 (Oct 10, 2012)

sakii said:


> * Tell him tht... 4+1 frnds of mine bought it from here...together..... and they hv reffered this shop to U...hw evr tht shopkeeper looks very mean frm Face  *



Yes...he is a cunning fellow...talks rudely sometimes.... but he was the only dealer of this laptop in pune 



Swapnil26sps said:


> check in spam, i too was waiting for mail but one day i randomly opened spam mails and saw Samsung mail. but wait, you are talking about 'extended warranty' mail, rigght?



i checked spam mails...nothing is there...what to do now? what mail you received from them...can you paste it here.


----------



## diablo5789 (Oct 10, 2012)

RON28 said:


> Im also from pune...here is the contact no...BABA COMPUTERS...9850725903 TILAK ROAD, SWARGATE....and tell him this if he his quoting 52k..."Hello, my 4 friends bought Samsung lappy from you...you quoted them 48.5K (inlcuding back pack)...thats why i came here"
> 
> tell him my name Rohan...i don't know what price he is quoting after 2 months (i bought this lappy in the month of August)...but his price are good compared to other dealers...and with goodies he will quote 49.5K.



Hi thanks for the info. Called him up and he did quote 52k. Told me that the price has increased recently and it was 48 two months back and told me to come up to his store and have the discussion about other things. Reliable to go and haggle, or does he not have a personality that will back down?


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2012)

diablo5789 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Quick question: Has anyone bought the *S01* from flipkart? Is it the same build? Because the pic at flipkart is different from the actual pic, but the specs are correct however.
> 
> If yes I am buying the *S01* this week. Might just place the order right now if I get a favourable reply . Heating issues as far as i can see are only there during extended periods of heavy gaming, which i am rarely ever gonna do (max 1-2 hours).



Sorry, it seems I bought the last piece at Flipkart. It's out of stock now and they increased the price too. They would be shipping it to me this week. And I guess they changed the pic too.


----------



## RON28 (Oct 10, 2012)

if he doesn't back down...cross the road and go to LEE COMPUTERS...Sales guy is very friendly and also provides space for bargaining. that road has many laptop showrooms...only thing you should have is patience and energy.


----------



## rockz3r (Oct 11, 2012)

Hello friends I heard that the i5 version of np550p5c is enough for mid core gamers like me so should i buy it i am xpecting to play max payne 3 with no tesselation no fsaa as well as no msaa and med-high settings and xpecting 25-30fps can i xpect at least this much from this. Also users of these laptop please tell me which games do u play and how much fps and in which settings. reply asap


----------



## rockz3r (Oct 11, 2012)

What do u people mean by "Clean Install" From what i read here i understood that it is formatting your pc and then re installing the os. Am I right????? Will there be any problem if i dont please teach me everythink friends.As I am only only 13 years old I dont want to mess with os .I am gonna buy it the next year 2013 in the month of March. I am mainly buying it for gaming.Not hard core gamer but nearly an mid core gamer i am gonna play games likw crysis 2 advanced settings battlefield 3 high-ultra with no aa then max payne 3 med-high with no tesellation no msaa no fsaa . I am expecting around 30 fps in each games . Can I play them with the i5 version without any clean install. Reply ASAP.


----------



## alpha34 (Oct 11, 2012)

nick191 said:


> Hi guys,can you please give me some suggestions ?
> 
> i want to buy a LAPTOP for GAMING suggest me any one !
> 
> ...


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 11, 2012)

rockz3r said:


> What do u people mean by "Clean Install" From what i read here i understood that it is formatting your pc and then re installing the os. Am I right?????.


yup you are 


> Will there be any problem


Nope, until and unless you don't touch OEM drive


> *As I am only only 13 years*


Age doesn't matter, I'm of 14  


> .I am gonna buy it the next year 2013 in the month of March


LOL Forget about this lappy.. Intel gonna launch new gen of proccy next year, get a lappy with that one.. it will be called Hasswell AFAIK 
.....Rest not needed to be answered now


----------



## rockz3r (Oct 11, 2012)

alpha34 said:


> nick191 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,can you please give me some suggestions ?
> ...


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 11, 2012)

^Fix the post man


----------



## RON28 (Oct 11, 2012)

rockz3r said:


> Hello friends I heard that the i5 version of np550p5c is enough for mid core gamers like me so should i buy it i am xpecting to play max payne 3 with no tesselation no fsaa as well as no msaa and med-high settings and xpecting 25-30fps can i xpect at least this much from this. Also users of these laptop please tell me which games do u play and how much fps and in which settings. reply asap



Im getting more than 35 fps in Crysis 2 at 900p in advanced settings. Yes clean install means formatting your laptop...but don't format the 22GB partition...it contains all the necessary drivers of this laptop. if you are only a gamer...then I5 is more than enough...I7 comes into handy when you work a lot with photoshop and programming.

and I7 won't give you a 20 fps boost over I5 version...bullshit...90% of the games available are depended on GPU. and Battlefield 3 depends on GPU.


----------



## dayslleepper (Oct 11, 2012)

dayslleepper said:


> Thanks very much for such a glad information... And can u plz tell me abt build quality... Heard tht it got poor buid quality as it is made of plastic, like the monitor gets shake when it kept near a table fan. and should have to use it very carefullly. Is it right ??
> 
> I know it depends on user to user, but still it is a question for me....



Please Respond


----------



## twostepsfromhell (Oct 11, 2012)

dayslleepper said:


> Please Respond


I own the S02 laptop

The build quality (not the look and style and finish) is average at best
The screen wobbles in a light breeze, but this is not because the hinge is bad, but because the screen is very thin.
The power adapter cable even when plugged in seems loose at the incoming pin (it doesnt feel properly plugged in)
The system fan placement and number of vents are poor resulting in higher heating
The RAM locking mechanism can chip the RAM module if not properly handled (happened to me)
The CD drive open button is where you would hold the laptop if you want to carry it, resulting in it opening every now and then
The SYSTEM IS DESIGNED BY A MAN WHO KNOWS NOTHING ABOUT HEATING PROBLEMS.

I hope that gives you a good idea abt the build quality


----------



## rockz3r (Oct 11, 2012)

Is it very necessary to do a clean install?? Can I play games without doing it man i dont want to mess with Operating System . Can some one using this laptop give me the address of his house so that i can directly go to your house and ask u to do it for me


----------



## twostepsfromhell (Oct 11, 2012)

rockz3r said:


> Is it very necessary to do a clean install?? Can I play games without doing it man i dont want to mess with Operating System . Can some one using this laptop give me the address of his house so that i can directly go to your house and ask u to do it for me


The original installed OS comes with tons of bloatware and startup items (more than 100 !!!!!!) which will make your system slow. Moreover it has only one partition meaning that if your system crashes and you have to format and reinstall it all your personal files are lost (I am not talking abt the stupid thing called recovery here). You can play games without reinstall, however it is highly recommended that you format, partition and re-install your OS. It is not very hard to do and just by googling you can get n number of guides explaining this.


----------



## sakii (Oct 11, 2012)

diablo5789 said:


> Hi thanks for the info. Called him up and he did quote 52k. Told me that the price has increased recently and it was 48 two months back and told me to come up to his store and have the discussion about other things. Reliable to go and haggle, or does he not have a personality that will back down?


u CAN RELY ON HIM IF HE VOW FR DELIVERING IT TO u....I came frm long distance and he delayed me only 1 day (reason ws not able to get laptop blocked fr us on time)


RON28 said:


> if he doesn't back down...cross the road and go to LEE COMPUTERS...Sales guy is very friendly and also provides space for bargaining. that road has many laptop showrooms...only thing you should have is patience and energy.


 yess !!!  This BABA guy is nut to crack.... he wont give u discount at awl (imagine we 4 buyed same dy without ny discount on 48.5K though it ws quoted 48 to RON earlier) nd besides tht to expect goodies fr free frm him will be greatest mistake. He's only good for his commitment made...if u pay him some advance....fr tht I can trust him blindly NOW.

*Rest he is very cunning *


----------



## dayslleepper (Oct 11, 2012)

twostepsfromhell said:


> I own the S02 laptop
> 
> The build quality (not the look and style and finish) is average at best
> The screen wobbles in a light breeze, but this is not because the hinge is bad, but because the screen is very thin.
> ...



Thanks for the response, thats great review about build Quality even if you make me to think again b4 buying this lap, But still I love to buy this  ( I dont know why ). Hope i am not wasting money for this lap.. Plz correct me

And Did anybody tried the new Driver Update ( I mean the latest one. " Drivers | GeForce ". )

And Any progress after this update in heating & throttling while connecting charger...


----------



## rockz3r (Oct 11, 2012)

Some one please tell me how to do partition , clean install and all thise which are recommended for gaming. Please reply or upload a video and give me the link please help me friends i want to play games like crysis2 , battlefield 3 etc on this laptop please help me friends please

Some one please tell me how to do partition , clean install and all thise which are recommended for gaming. Please reply or upload a video and give me the link please help me friends i want to play games like crysis2 , battlefield 3 etc on this laptop please help me friends please


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 11, 2012)

@RON28: mail from samsung


> Dear
> 
> This is to inform you that, your Samsung Laptop is registered for additional one year warranty.Kindly note, the details submitted by you while registration are as follow:*Model No :* **************
> *Serial No :* **************
> Please note, the Terms & Conditions remain same as mentioned on the warranty registration site.Incase of any discrepancy, please contact Samsung Service help line 30308282 (Prefix your STD Code).Regards,Customer Service


And anyone of you installed the new nVidia update?

and guys i have 100 process running in background. the Guys did clean install also having 100 or lesser processes?


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 11, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @RON28: mail from samsung
> 
> And anyone of you installed the new nVidia update?
> 
> and guys i have 100 process running in background. the Guys did clean install also having 100 or lesser processes?


remove serial no now


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 11, 2012)

Done. Thanks pratyush.


----------



## rockz3r (Oct 11, 2012)

Will I get a windows 7 home premium cd from samsung or i will have to buy one. Now i know how to format & do a clean install. So after I format i will hav to install the os . So does samsung provide u with the w7 home premium cd or do u have to buy it. Is anyone playing without partition and clean install. Some told me that not to format the 22gb partition . So does the so1in by default comes with a partition . please help friends i am requesting u


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 11, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> Done. Thanks pratyush.


Mention no bro... Be carefull Next time..


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 11, 2012)

@rockz3r: wokay wokay...i didn't do clean install but i did partitioned the disks. Samsung won't give you Win7 DVD. Hey pratyush help here.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 11, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @rockz3r: wokay wokay...i didn't do clean install but i did partitioned the disks. Samsung won't give you Win7 DVD. Hey pratyush help here.


Actually the recovery disc is the Win OS .. insert it and boot via DVD.. install OS and Troll


----------



## RON28 (Oct 11, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> remove serial no now



what which serial?


----------



## rockz3r (Oct 12, 2012)

So pratyush u mean that i will fornat the whole disk drive right ??? Then i will insert the recovery disk in the dvd drive then i will install it right??? And pratyush what is the meaning of partition as much as i think its dividing the hard drive into multiple parts is it right???

So pratyush u mean that i will fornat the whole disk drive right ??? Then i will insert the recovery disk in the dvd drive then i will install it right??? And pratyush what is the meaning of partition as much as i think its dividing the hard drive into multiple parts is it right???


----------



## vipulchandani (Oct 12, 2012)

i m really confused between samsung series 5 550 , samsung series 3 350 and sony viao sve15118fn
i need a gaming laptop with no heating problem...
is samsung series 5 550 is the best..??
and i also want to know that which 1 is better nvidia gt650m or amd 7670m hd
plzz help me..which 1 2 buy..??


----------



## Ashish247 (Oct 12, 2012)

vipulchandani said:


> i m really confused between samsung series 5 550 , samsung series 3 350 and sony viao sve15118fn
> i need a gaming laptop with no heating problem...
> is samsung series 5 550 is the best..??
> and i also want to know that which 1 is better nvidia gt650m or amd 7670m hd
> plzz help me..which 1 2 buy..??


Nvidia gt 650m is like wayyyyyy better than hd 7670m. And "heating problem" is based on what you think is hot, 90 are normal temperatures for me for any med-high gaming laptop so i wont say it gets hot enough to be problematic for me but again that's perception based and you might think otherwise.


----------



## twostepsfromhell (Oct 12, 2012)

rockz3r said:


> Will I get a windows 7 home premium cd from samsung or i will have to buy one. Now i know how to format & do a clean install. So after I format i will hav to install the os . So does samsung provide u with the w7 home premium cd or do u have to buy it. Is anyone playing without partition and clean install. Some told me that not to format the 22gb partition . So does the so1in by default comes with a partition . please help friends i am requesting u



The only CD that comes with this laptop is the WIn7


----------



## dayslleepper (Oct 12, 2012)

dayslleepper said:


> Thanks for the response, thats great review about build Quality even if you make me to think again b4 buying this lap, But still I love to buy this  ( I dont know why ). Hope i am not wasting money for this lap.. Plz correct me
> 
> And Did anybody tried the new Driver Update ( I mean the latest one. " Drivers | GeForce ". )
> 
> And Any progress after this update in heating & throttling while connecting charger...



Please Respond... And what is the temperature u guys are getting while Normal use like browsing + downloading + watching Films to a extreme level...


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 12, 2012)

dayslleepper said:


> Please Respond... And what is the temperature u guys are getting while Normal use like browsing + downloading + watching Films to a extreme level...


50+52+55+94


----------



## RON28 (Oct 12, 2012)

vipulchandani said:


> i m really confused between samsung series 5 550 , samsung series 3 350 and sony viao sve15118fn
> i need a gaming laptop with no heating problem...
> is samsung series 5 550 is the best..??
> and i also want to know that which 1 is better nvidia gt650m or amd 7670m hd
> plzz help me..which 1 2 buy..??



every laptop heats while gaming...whether you pay 1 lakh and get Alienware or pay 50K and get Samsung.


----------



## iamzero (Oct 12, 2012)

dan4u said:


> if you can do without bluray and 8gb ram get the i5, for gaming purpose its more than enough.
> 
> 
> btw did the anyone get confirmation for the warranty extension? Ron? Pratyush?



hey dan and pratush,

i also want this laptop but really i want to be future proof....i have no issues with config its awesome...just want to be confirmed and know hos is it performing in comparison with other laptops... see eheating, etc such issues are common in many laptops..i just want to know is there any serious problem with it or is it best to get it?


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 12, 2012)

iamzero said:


> hey dan and pratush,
> 
> i also want this laptop but really i want to be future proof....i have no issues with config its awesome...just want to be confirmed and know hos is it performing in comparison with other laptops... see eheating, etc such issues are common in many laptops..i just want to know is there any serious problem with it or is it best to get it?


From my side No faqin issues...... BTW Prat*y*ush


----------



## diablo5789 (Oct 12, 2012)

duriel said:


> Sorry, it seems I bought the last piece at Flipkart. It's out of stock now and they increased the price too. They would be shipping it to me this week. And I guess they changed the pic too.



Yeah well i was the one who enquired about the pic... Coz it wasn't the right one, i wanted to make sure that it was genuine thing i was buying... Waiting for that response made it Out of Stock.


----------



## duriel (Oct 12, 2012)

diablo5789 said:


> Yeah well i was the one who enquired about the pic... Coz it wasn't the right one, i wanted to make sure that it was genuine thing i was buying... Waiting for that response made it Out of Stock.



Both s01 and s02 are back in stock now . S01 price increased to Rs 52926, while S02 is the same at Rs 59640. So, for additional ~Rs6700 you get 2gb RAM, Bluray player, Quad core i7.


----------



## rockz3r (Oct 12, 2012)

Does Samsung by default gives u the 22 gb partition. Reply asap

If its already partitioned then I will format the other partition . Then install  win 7 . Am i right????


----------



## RON28 (Oct 12, 2012)

^^^No its a partition where there are drivers...while installing never choose that partition.


----------



## rockz3r (Oct 12, 2012)

So ron i will not delete the partition of 22gb . But i will format rhe other partition the install win7 right . Reply asap

And install win7 in the partition which does not contain the drivers. However can we just uninstall the bloatware from control panel. Also does samsung by default provides with the 22gb partition or do we have to make a partition if they do not then how to make one


----------



## nandu26 (Oct 12, 2012)

I want to know whether  Samsung Series 5 550P laptop LED screen shakes when worked under a ceiling fan. This is because I recently purchased LG LED slim monitor and it shaked badly under fan.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 12, 2012)

@nandu26: yeah it does. but not very much. personal opinion. doesn't bother me


----------



## yodus (Oct 12, 2012)

Hello,
I have Samsung NP550 P7C (core i5) and I experienced GPU throttling too. What is strange that its starts about 5-10 minutes after game runs and Gpu-Z shows me max 76-80 celsius degrees (it's not a high temperature). Recently I installed a additional SSD drive and I noticed that throttling is much more frequent. So far only unplugging charger stops this problem, upgrading BIOS and Drivers do nothing.

cheers


----------



## RON28 (Oct 12, 2012)

rockz3r said:


> So ron i will not delete the partition of 22gb . But i will format rhe other partition the install win7 right . Reply asap
> 
> And install win7 in the partition which does not contain the drivers. However can we just uninstall the bloatware from control panel. Also does samsung by default provides with the 22gb partition or do we have to make a partition if they do not then how to make one



good...now you are right...go ahead...any problems...post here...or feel free to ask.


----------



## rockz3r (Oct 12, 2012)

Are there two hard disks (one the primary hard disk and the another which contains the partition) or it contains only one . And if it contains only one then if i right click that then click format then ecerything will be erased including the partition so what to do???


----------



## dan4u (Oct 12, 2012)

rockz3r said:


> Are there two hard disks (one the primary hard disk and the another which contains the partition) or it contains only one . And if it contains only one then if i right click that then click format then ecerything will be erased including the partition so what to do???



there is only one Hardisk, the 22gb partition is hidden, and you cannot right-click format the partition in which windows is installed, within windows. you can create partitions though. if you have only one partition and want to format, then boot using the recovery disc, follow the instructions, delete the 937 GB partition, then create partitions as you wish. *don't touch the 22gb partition*.


----------



## rockz3r (Oct 12, 2012)

After I buy my laptop and do this --->>>>>    m.youtube.com/watch?gl=IN&hl=en&client=mv-google&v=mME9VLT7-xw&fulldescription=1     <<<<<<<-----  will it work for me


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 12, 2012)

rockz3r said:


> After I buy my laptop and do this --->>>>>    m.youtube.com/watch?gl=IN&hl=en&client=mv-google&v=mME9VLT7-xw&fulldescription=1     <<<<<<<-----  will it work for me





Spoiler



*static1.fjcdn.com/thumbnails/comments/dafaq+_dd42668a22183db22b0016144851fe1d.jpg


----------



## rockz3r (Oct 12, 2012)

Clean Installing means to format then install os , right . So how to format with out deleting the partition .


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 12, 2012)

rockz3r said:


> Clean Installing means to format then install os , right . So how to format with out deleting the partition .


Bro Get Ol here Will tell u there Chatango!
I mean get ol now 
nvm I'm offline


----------



## rockz3r (Oct 12, 2012)

Clean Installing means to format then
install os , right . So how to format with
out deleting the partition


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 12, 2012)

rockz3r said:


> Clean Installing means to format then
> install os , right . So how to format with
> out deleting the partition


Reinstall can be done w/o deleting partition 
It all on u to delete it or not..


----------



## rockz3r (Oct 13, 2012)

Friends give me the steps for how to clean install without deleting the partition.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 13, 2012)

rockz3r said:


> Friends give me the steps for how to clean install without deleting the partition.


BAckup data>Insert Recovery disc>Reboot PC>Hit F2(navigate to boot override and select DVD)> next>accept terms>select C(os partition)> Format > select it and hit next > install> u r done


----------



## RON28 (Oct 13, 2012)

rockz3r
First download this software Easeus partition manager home and office edition.

then install that software and play with it for 10 mins, you will come to know how to make partitions. 

here is the screenshot of my partition..

*i47.tinypic.com/34ihc07.jpg

and then when you are done...just insert your windows 7 home premium DVD bundled with this laptop.

boot in DVD..when the installation starts...THERE YOU WILL SEE THAT 22GB PARTITION...DON'T SELECT IT OR FORMAT IT.

choose your C drive which you have partitioned using that software and wait till the installation process gets complete.


----------



## rockz3r (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks ron ok now i have only 2% doubt that I will tell u later.... Any ways thanks a lot


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 13, 2012)

RON28 said:


> rockz3r
> First download this software Easeus partition manager home and office edition.
> 
> then install that software and play with it for 10 mins, you will come to know how to make partitions.
> ...


you made so many drives like folders man.... Btw partitioning while booting is better. Afaik


----------



## RON28 (Oct 13, 2012)

^^^you mean to say in windows? that software also did the partitions while booting.



rockz3r said:


> Thanks ron ok now i have only 2% doubt that I will tell u later.... Any ways thanks a lot



feel free to ask...and which version u bought? I5 or I7? and for how much?


----------



## rockz3r (Oct 13, 2012)

Man how to make that partition which will consist all the drivers . Here i learnt how to make partitions . But my question is how to make a partition which consists of the drivers


----------



## dan4u (Oct 13, 2012)

rockz3r said:


> Man how to make that partition which will consist all the drivers . Here i learnt how to make partitions . But my question is how to make a partition which consists of the drivers



why do you want another partition with all the drivers? its already there, a 22gb partition.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 13, 2012)

rockz3r said:


> Man how to make that partition which will consist all the drivers . Here i learnt how to make partitions . But my question is how to make a partition which consists of the drivers


bro just don't mess up with all those btw which variant u got?


----------



## RON28 (Oct 13, 2012)

rockz3r said:


> Man how to make that partition which will consist all the drivers . Here i learnt how to make partitions . But my question is how to make a partition which consists of the drivers



i had personally made that partition for me...don't get confused.


----------



## hhh (Oct 13, 2012)

duriel said:


> Both s01 and s02 are back in stock now . S01 price increased to Rs 52926, while S02 is the same at Rs 59640. So, for additional ~Rs6700 you get 2gb RAM, Bluray player, Quad core i7.



Did anyone buy the S02in laptop after this ???


----------



## rockz3r (Oct 13, 2012)

So by default there is the 22 gb partition . then no problem . So u mean after i buy the laptop i will insert the win7 hp disc in the dvd rwv. then i will start the conputer . then it will ask me to install where . There instaed of choosing the 22 gb partition I will choose the other partition right????


----------



## duriel (Oct 13, 2012)

hhh said:


> Did anyone buy the S02in laptop after this ???



I did. Actually after seeing s02 in stock I cancelled my order of s01 and ordered s02. I received it today within 18 hours of ordering it!


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 13, 2012)

RON28 said:


> i had personally made that partition for me...don't get confused.


u made drives like folders..


----------



## rockz3r (Oct 13, 2012)

Man i saw a video which shows how to clean install win7 man in the video in one step while choosing the hard disk on which to install there was an option name advanced settings or something like that and there it showed options like format,delete etc . so while clean installing will i select the hard disk (not the 22gb partition) and format it??? reply asap


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 13, 2012)

rockz3r said:


> So by default there is the 22 gb partition . then no problem . So u mean after i buy the laptop i will insert the win7 hp disc in the dvd rwv. then i will start the conputer . then it will ask me to install where . There instaed of choosing the 22 gb partition I will choose the other partition right????


u donno got lappy yet and asking abt it lol...bro i posted a step to step guide somewhere above see it



rockz3r said:


> Man i saw a video which shows how to clean install win7 man in the video in one step while choosing the hard disk on which to install there was an option name advanced settings or something like that and there it showed options like format,delete etc . so while clean installing will i select the hard disk (not the 22gb partition) and format it??? reply asap


lol bro you r taking reinstalling so faqin serious .... call me when u will install


----------



## rockz3r (Oct 13, 2012)

Man pleasw say me here only that shall i click format on the c: ???? Will it even delete the 22 gb partition.... Help me please


----------



## RON28 (Oct 13, 2012)

^^^arree...why so worried...yes format the C drive.

yes pratyush...i hate when i have to search games or songs..or pics...to made so many partitions.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 13, 2012)

RON28 said:


> ^^^arree...why so worried...yes format the C drive.
> 
> yes pratyush...i hate when i have to search games or songs..or pics...to made so many partitions.


lol then y u no merge em?


----------



## RON28 (Oct 14, 2012)

now its easy for me to search it...thats why.


----------



## hhh (Oct 14, 2012)

duriel said:


> I did. Actually after seeing s02 in stock I cancelled my order of s01 and ordered s02. I received it today within 18 hours of ordering it!



Thanks for replying duriel 
You got it on a Saturday.. Congrats buddy according to me you made a grt choice. 

Hi Guys,

one question do you all suggest to first re-install the OS and then opt for the 1 year additional warranty or we can do it vice versa ???


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 14, 2012)

hhh said:


> Thanks for replying duriel
> You got it on a Saturday.. Congrats buddy according to me you made a grt choice.
> 
> Hi Guys,
> ...


warranty ain't related to os man...its all ur wish


----------



## hhh (Oct 14, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> warranty ain't related to os man...its all ur wish



Thanks pratyush


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 14, 2012)

hhh said:


> Thanks pratyush


join the owners fb group btw link is in my sig



hhh said:


> Thanks pratyush


join the owners fb group btw link is in my sig


----------



## RON28 (Oct 14, 2012)

I have been getting many messages from new members to upload the screenshots of new games...So again my uploading screenshots of the games and *FPS* iam getting...right now i only have Crysis 2 and NFS hot pursuit...so here is it.

*CRYSIS 2*


Spoiler



*i49.tinypic.com/2ywd4wi.jpg
*i48.tinypic.com/155m96p.jpg
*i46.tinypic.com/dowbw2.jpg



*NFS HOT PURSUIT 2010*


Spoiler



*i50.tinypic.com/2m5gm07.jpg
*i45.tinypic.com/28vxh1j.jpg


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 15, 2012)

^Good job Bro! Y u no Get in to the FB group?


----------



## RON28 (Oct 15, 2012)

^^^request sent...ADMIN JI


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 15, 2012)

RON28 said:


> ^^^request sent...ADMIN JI


lol u r in ....



RON28 said:


> ^^^request sent...ADMIN JI


lol u r in ....


----------



## vipulchandani (Oct 15, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> From my side No faqin issues...... BTW Prat*y*ush



does Series 5 550P i7 one has heating issues ???
also tell me about its battery backup n performance ???


----------



## alpha34 (Oct 15, 2012)

vipulchandani said:


> does Series 5 550P i7 one has heating issues ???
> also tell me about its battery backup n performance ???



heating issues only if you are gaming but its normal for i7 and GT650M graphics card.....
battery is 3hrs 
performance---awsome


----------



## anirudh456sharma (Oct 15, 2012)

It has briliant specs.
But most people have reported its gpu to throttle?
anyone on this forum experienced this?


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 15, 2012)

what about the new drivers released by nVidia?


----------



## anirudh456sharma (Oct 15, 2012)

dan4u said:


> I haven't faced throttling since the bios update, but the temps were reaching 94c after 2-3hrs of gaming (bf3, max payne 3 etc), so I reduced the cpu max to 70% while gaming. now the temps don't go above 86-87 in any game. also the battery wear level is still 0% (I remove battery while gaming,though) and there haven't been any other issues. I've finished crysis 2, gta iv, bf3, max payne3 and there have been no problems. No random BSOD's or freezes.
> about the customer care, I personally had very good experience with them, if you read my earlier posts you'll know that I got a full refund for the i5 version from the cc in my area. but some users like pratyush got the mobo replaced, even though he wanted a refund, so I think cc really depends on the area .



Which BIOS update did you get?


----------



## achyutaghosh (Oct 15, 2012)

Has Samsung again increased prices for the 550P series? Their website shows 60k for the core i5 model and 73k for the i7.....i was extremely interested in this model but now this is overpriced.....


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 15, 2012)

achyutaghosh said:


> Has Samsung again increased prices for the 550P series? Their website shows 60k for the core i5 model and 73k for the i7.....i was extremely interested in this model but now this is overpriced.....


Thats a mistake.. go ahead and hit buy from estore. and see the price


----------



## achyutaghosh (Oct 15, 2012)

aha thanks, Pratyush- its 55k and 63k for the i5 and i7. They have though raised it from what it was in July


----------



## duriel (Oct 16, 2012)

achyutaghosh said:


> aha thanks, Pratyush- its 55k and 63k for the i5 and i7. They have though raised it from what it was in July



May be you could order from Flipkart then. Although it's not mentioned, they do give a backpack.


----------



## hhh (Oct 16, 2012)

duriel said:


> May be you could order from Flipkart then. Although it's not mentioned, they do give a backpack.



Cool man you get the backpack also... how is the quality of the bag ?


----------



## eduku (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey, anyone used the new Nvidia Drivers? 
What's it like? Does it solve some of the heating and throttling issues in games?


----------



## alpha34 (Oct 16, 2012)

eduku said:


> Hey, anyone used the new Nvidia Drivers?
> What's it like? Does it solve some of the heating and throttling issues in games?


Used new drivers didn't seem any big diff except darksiders 2 has got fps boost and temp remain same but still have throttling issues


----------



## RON28 (Oct 16, 2012)

hhh said:


> Cool man you get the backpack also... how is the quality of the bag ?


bag pack is really cool...black in color and looks elegant.


----------



## duriel (Oct 16, 2012)

hhh said:


> Cool man you get the backpack also... how is the quality of the bag ?



Cushioning is thick and the quality in general is good. Compact, and feels sturdy, laptop won't wobble around when you have it on your back.


----------



## achyutaghosh (Oct 16, 2012)

duriel said:


> May be you could order from Flipkart then. Although it's not mentioned, they do give a backpack.



Am in the process of deciding- have put up a lengthy query on which laptop to buy on TDF. The Sammy has a fair chance


----------



## rituraj691 (Oct 16, 2012)

Can anyone please give me any link of the unboxing video of these laptop?


----------



## hhh (Oct 17, 2012)

RON28 said:


> bag pack is really cool...black in color and looks elegant.



thanks for replying RON & duriel


----------



## musadhiq (Oct 17, 2012)

was looking at macbook wiith same specs ended up buying this from flipkart.great laptop bought it for 59.6K.got no bag.was delivered yesterday.
macbook with same specs costs around 1lac.

update:
updated drivers for display and nvidia graphic card and there is no throttling got a 90 whr adapter.no problem with touchpad really good and much better than my old vaio
was waiting to buy it after windows 8 launch but came to know from a dealer in chennai that the prices will be updated to 73k from 26th october with win8 launch and the laptop will be available 
with win 8 preinstalled.he said there will be no changes in the hardware and only software will change.so i immediately bought it online as he didnt have stock.laptop is just awesome 
no issues till now.got a freshly manufactured piece from flipkart (sept 2012)so i think all issues are taken care of .overall a great buy at 59.7K.

update:the prices have gone up at flipkart now available at 60.9K


----------



## duriel (Oct 17, 2012)

rituraj691 said:


> Can anyone please give me any link of the unboxing video of these laptop?


This one: Samsung 550P7C S02 unboxing - YouTube

ÐžÐ±Ð·Ð¾Ñ€ Ð½Ð¾ÑƒÑ‚Ð±ÑƒÐºÐ° Samsung 550P5C-S02 - YouTube

I don't think there are any unboxing/review videos from India. I can make a video with an overview if you want.


----------



## alpha34 (Oct 17, 2012)

musadhiq said:


> update:
> updated drivers for display and nvidia graphic card and there is no throttling got a 90 whr adapter



Dude which game did you played and for how many hours?


----------



## rituraj691 (Oct 17, 2012)

duriel said:


> This one: Samsung 550P7C S02 unboxing - YouTube
> 
> ÐžÐ±Ð·Ð¾Ñ€ Ð½Ð¾ÑƒÑ‚Ð±ÑƒÐºÐ° Samsung 550P5C-S02 - YouTube
> 
> I don't think there are any unboxing/review videos from India. I can make a video with an overview if you want.


plz make a video.i really want it


----------



## hhh (Oct 17, 2012)

Just recieved my sammy i7 ver from flipkart... I am very excited.
Thanks for all your suggestion guys  

@RON, @duriel But didnt recieve the laptop bag  what should i do... called flipkart CC they say it was not mentioned in the website.



musadhiq said:


> was looking at macbook wiith same specs ended up buying this from flipkart.great laptop bought it for 59.6K.got no bag.was delivered yesterday.
> macbook with same specs costs around 1lac.
> 
> update:
> ...



Hi Musadhiq,
Good to hear that dude congrats 
I also got mine today but with no laptop bag...


----------



## RON28 (Oct 17, 2012)

what? without bag pack? why? call Samsung CC and tell them...because bag pack is specially made for this laptop...its SAMSUNG's bag pack.

Congrats btw enjoy with your new laptop. help members who are new and want to know anything about your laptop...


----------



## musadhiq (Oct 17, 2012)

hhh said:


> Just recieved my sammy i7 ver from flipkart... I am very excited.
> Thanks for all your suggestion guys
> 
> @RON, @duriel But didnt recieve the laptop bag  what should i do... called flipkart CC they say it was not mentioned in the website.
> ...


we must be happy that all issues faced by other members are cleared and we got from fresh  stock.i played crysis 2 for half an hour no throttling.i am using a targus bag of my old laptop.
only issue i am having is that the hdd is very slow.WAS USED TO THE PERFORMANCE OF SSD ON MY OLD VAIO.PLANNING TO UPDATE TO A CORSAIR FORCE 3 SSD 120GB and use the 1 tb as external drive.but i already have a seagate usb 3.0 1tb hdd so holding back my decision and eagerly waiting for windows 8 release.Just registered for additional 1 year warranty and windows 8 upgrade offer.overall a nice laptop considering the price to performance ratio.my budget was for around 80k and was wanting a macbook air for its design and looks but saw the performance of ulv  processor ,they kind of sucked ended with this bad boy and every letter i type on its keyboard makes me feel i have taken the right decision and saved 20k in the process.
have not found any issue yet with the laptop.

update:called samsung cc they said the laptop bag is given by the dealer  and that i should contact them.so no bag at price of 59.7K
battery life is decent 
3:54 mins in samsung optimized settings(special option in the laptop)
5:04 mins in power save mode.
also inquired about ssd the warranty is not void if we upgrade to ssd but saw the boot times  and the app starting times of windows 8 and they are discouraging my purchase.the laptop will perform better with windows 8 and i would recommend this laptop to any one with the budget of 60k to 75k


----------



## hhh (Oct 17, 2012)

musadhiq said:


> we must be happy that all issues faced by other members are cleared and we got from fresh  stock.i played crysis 2 for half an hour no throttling.i am using a targus bag of my old laptop.
> only issue i am having is that the hdd is very slow.WAS USED TO THE PERFORMANCE OF SSD ON MY OLD VAIO.PLANNING TO UPDATE TO A CORSAIR FORCE 3 SSD 120GB and use the 1 tb as external drive.but i already have a seagate usb 3.0 1tb hdd so holding back my decision and eagerly waiting for windows 8 release.Just registered for additional 1 year warranty and windows 8 upgrade offer.overall a nice laptop considering the price to performance ratio.my budget was for around 80k and was wanting a macbook air for its design and looks but saw the performance of ulv  processor ,they kind of sucked ended with this bad boy and every letter i type on its keyboard makes me feel i have taken the right decision and saved 20k in the process.
> have not found any issue yet with the laptop.
> 
> ...



Hmm that is true  . However manufacture of the piece I have recieved is Aug 2012, I have tested the piece yet. I will start testing it from tonight. May I know the manufacture of your product ?


----------



## rituraj691 (Oct 17, 2012)

Plz,make the video.its really imprtnt


----------



## Chirag_123 (Oct 17, 2012)

RON28 said:


> what? without bag pack? why? call Samsung CC and tell them...because bag pack is specially made for this laptop...its SAMSUNG's bag pack.
> 
> Congrats btw enjoy with your new laptop. help members who are new and want to know anything about your laptop...



FK slashed d price by rs 500 of d i5 version and dey r not giving laptop bag anymore


----------



## rituraj691 (Oct 17, 2012)

duriel said:


> This one: Samsung 550P7C S02 unboxing - YouTube
> 
> ÐžÐ±Ð·Ð¾Ñ€ Ð½Ð¾ÑƒÑ‚Ð±ÑƒÐºÐ° Samsung 550P5C-S02 - YouTube
> 
> I don't think there are any unboxing/review videos from India. I can make a video with an overview if you want.



plz make da video,its really important


----------



## nick191 (Oct 17, 2012)

hhh said:


> Just recieved my sammy i7 ver from flipkart... I am very excited.
> Thanks for all your suggestion guys
> 
> @RON, @duriel But didnt recieve the laptop bag  what should i do... called flipkart CC they say it was not mentioned in the website.
> ...



hey,i am also thinking of buying this laptop from Flipkart,i have to buy it or not ?


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 17, 2012)

Congrats to new owner of NP550. Enjoy the games.
@old owners: I asked 3 times about the new updates of nVidia but no one is answering. RON28, pratyush997, ujjwal007, har, guys.....!
I would have downloaded and tested it myself but we can't download anything greater than 50MB so ...


----------



## nick191 (Oct 17, 2012)

hhh said:


> Hmm that is true  . However manufacture of the piece I have recieved is Aug 2012, I have tested the piece yet. I will start testing it from tonight. May I know the manufacture of your product ?



please let me know if anything happen like throttling in your laptop as i am gone buy it in this week mostly !


----------



## RON28 (Oct 17, 2012)

50MB i think you are on airtel 3G...yeah i downloaded new drivers and those are stable version. go ahead and download...no problems swapnil.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 17, 2012)

oh...finally...one reply, thanks RON28. I dont know what connection we have but server refuse so many things here. Can't see matches also. college suck


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 17, 2012)

Use proxy lol


----------



## musadhiq (Oct 18, 2012)

found a con
the hinge of the laptop is not good.my old vaio had better hinges.samsung could have done better in this department
the drivers can easily be updated by the "easy software download "software in the laptop
no issues with the laptop  performance and definitely no throttling played crysis2 for 1 hour at 1366 by 768 as that is the only game i have.
the laptop runs very cool during normal tasks ans is very silent also.the fan and heat kicks in only when playing games.temp was acceptable .
suggest me some good games.was a gamer before left gaming completely and now again starting
anybody played dishonored  yet has got great reviews all over.planning to buy a xbox controller as the arrow keys are small and would not want to spoil the beautiful keyboard.what do you think should i get the wired or wireless also tell me some good games.
@rithuraj 
the laptop is definitely a worth buy and looks more premium that how it looks in the site and in the video.go for it.i would recommend you to go for i7 model as it has a bluray drive and a better processor at a very nominal increase of 6k.any good bluray player itself costs 10k and it can easily be connected to a home theatre. there is no throttling.I CANNOT EMPHASIZE ON THE THIS FACT"THERE IS NO THROTTLING  ENOUGH AS THIS WAS THE ONLY REASON HOLDING ME BACK IN BUYING THIS LAPTOP.MY SKEPTICISM INCREASED WHEN I SAW A VIDEO POSTED BY A MEMBER ON YOUTUBE.I CAN TOTALLY ASSURE YOU NO SUCH ISSUE EXISTS NOW

forgot to tell about the screen .the screen is great and is importantly a matte finish anti reflective one.there are very few laptops with such screen and also the resolution is high 1600 by 900.the color reproduction is excellent and it has a wide color gamut.
the speakers are even better .the jbl 2.1 speakers can be described in one word .*AWESOME*GREAT SOUND REPRODUCTION
the touchpad is nice and responsive with good gesture support like circular scrolling


----------



## RON28 (Oct 18, 2012)

musadhiq said:


> found a con
> the hinge of the laptop is not good.my old vaio had better hinges.samsung could have done better in this department
> the drivers can easily be updated by the "easy software download "software in the laptop
> no issues with the laptop  performance and definitely no throttling played crysis2 for 1 hour at 1366 by 768 as that is the only game i have.
> ...


its good that you cleared everyone's doubt..people are holding back because of throttling...dishonored is smooth on high settings...try Skyrim, Battlefield 3, NFS hot pursuit 2010.


----------



## musadhiq (Oct 18, 2012)

RON28 said:


> its good that you cleared everyone's doubt..people are holding back because of throttling...dishonored is smooth on high settings...try Skyrim, Battlefield 3, NFS hot pursuit 2010.



@ron how do you play and what would you recommend a wired or a wireless xbox controller. howz your battery life . i had the same list in mind but heard that metro 2033 is playable only on med settings.know its a intense game but still its 650m.


----------



## RON28 (Oct 18, 2012)

i dont have any controller...Dan4U plays with X-box controller...Metro 2033..is also a good game...but very demanding. but GT 650M can handle it.

Guys i have a problem...today i got assassin's creed DVD and there is some problem while installing...When i click "install the program in auto play" whole laptops hangs and doesn't respond...but as soon as i remove the DVD the laptop becomes normal again...i can't install the game. i tried many DVD still not working...can't even copy paste DVD's content to Drives...is there anything i missed...are there any DVD drivers...or my DVD writer is corrupt and need to show SAMSUNG.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 18, 2012)

RON28 said:


> i dont have any controller...Dan4U plays with X-box controller...Metro 2033..is also a good game...but very demanding. but GT 650M can handle it.
> 
> Guys i have a problem...today i got assassin's creed DVD and there is some problem while installing...When i click "install the program in auto play" whole laptops hangs and doesn't respond...but as soon as i remove the DVD the laptop becomes normal again...i can't install the game. i tried many DVD still not working...can't even copy paste DVD's content to Drives...is there anything i missed...are there any DVD drivers...or my DVD writer is corrupt and need to show SAMSUNG.


all you need is lot of patience ... U using original disc or....



musadhiq said:


> found a con
> the hinge of the laptop is not good.my old vaio had better hinges.samsung could have done better in this department
> the drivers can easily be updated by the "easy software download "software in the laptop
> no issues with the laptop  performance and definitely no throttling played crysis2 for 1 hour at 1366 by 768 as that is the only game i have.
> ...


bro get in the group in my sig..its owner group


----------



## Ashish247 (Oct 18, 2012)

RON28 said:


> i dont have any controller...Dan4U plays with X-box controller...Metro 2033..is also a good game...but very demanding. but GT 650M can handle it.
> 
> Guys i have a problem...today i got assassin's creed DVD and there is some problem while installing...When i click "install the program in auto play" whole laptops hangs and doesn't respond...but as soon as i remove the DVD the laptop becomes normal again...i can't install the game. i tried many DVD still not working...can't even copy paste DVD's content to Drives...is there anything i missed...are there any DVD drivers...or my DVD writer is corrupt and need to show SAMSUNG.


I had a similar problem i couldn't copy entire dvd and it used to stop working/hang in between. I noticed it the first day and replaced it the next day(which also gave me a throttling-free laptop )


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 18, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> Congrats to new owner of NP550. Enjoy the games.
> @old owners: I asked 3 times about the new updates of nVidia but no one is answering. RON28, pratyush997, ujjwal007, har, guys.....!
> I would have downloaded and tested it myself but we can't download anything greater than 50MB so ...


even i didn't updated man..


----------



## RON28 (Oct 18, 2012)

original disc bought from flipkart...that means i have to replace the lappy? can't they repair this one...because it has been stuffed with lots of data.


----------



## Ashish247 (Oct 18, 2012)

RON28 said:


> original disc bought from flipkart...that means i have to replace the lappy? can't they repair this one...because it has been stuffed with lots of data.



ofcourse they can.. you can get the dvd drive replaced.. infact that is most likely to happen if you approach the service center.


----------



## RON28 (Oct 18, 2012)

^^^thanks then it is good for me...how much time will it take?


----------



## Ashish247 (Oct 18, 2012)

RON28 said:


> ^^^thanks then it is good for me...how much time will it take?


Never been to service center.. so no idea


----------



## hhh (Oct 19, 2012)

Guys this lappy is faqin hott..... I played NFS pro street for some 10-15 mins on turbo mode and the vent was bloody throwing out flames.......  and finally the laptop got switched off after 1 race....
Please suggest guys what should i do.. ???

I was playing on battery and after switching it no... batter showed 29%(52 mins).

Here are the temps after one more race 
....

My Nvidia version is 4.3.800.0 is that the same I should use ?


----------



## duriel (Oct 19, 2012)

rituraj691 said:


> plz make da video,its really important


Okies, will make one in 2 days.



musadhiq said:


> i had the same list in mind but heard that metro 2033 is playable only on med settings.know its a intense game but still its 650m.


Yep, not playable on full on settings. I can play fine with these settings: *i.imgur.com/kgKNU.jpg



hhh said:


> Guys this lappy is faqin hott..... I played NS pro street now for some 10-15 mins on turbo mode and the vent was bloody throwing flames.......  and finally the laptop got switched off after 1 race....
> Please suggest guys what should i do.. ???
> 
> I was playing on battery and after switching it no... batter showed 29%(52 mins).



Why turbo mode? When you switch to turbo mode, the power settings is changed to high and the cpu is forcefully made to run on full throttle. The GPU is not affected at all by this setting. The CPU already provides plenty of power for games, increasing it some more IMO is unnecessary. Yesterday I played and finished Crysis 2 on full settings on power saver mode in 11 hours continuously. No issues. Although heat is an issue, so a proper cooling pad is a must for gaming or else the lifespan would get reduced. I guess I won't find any time to play games in the coming months, so not an issue for me.


----------



## rockz3r (Oct 19, 2012)

Which is the best store for so1in in kolkata????? I am thinking if getting it from an official samsung showroom


----------



## rituraj691 (Oct 19, 2012)

@duriel, thnx a lot bro


----------



## hhh (Oct 19, 2012)

duriel said:


> Okies, will make one in 2 days.
> 
> 
> Yep, not playable on full on settings. I can play fine with these settings: *i.imgur.com/kgKNU.jpg
> ...



Thanks for replying duriel. Can you please tell me the month of manufacture of ur sammy ?
I will definately go for a cooling pad in some days.However samsung has provided all the three modes to use the laptop, dint expect it to switch off. I am now really bothered that I might have recieved a faulty piece. When I first did unbox my laptop, the cover for the adapter was torn a bit. Either the laptop flipkart gave is a used one. I will have to perform some checks. Can you guys help me with a list of things which can help me check my laptop thoroughly.
Already checked for the dead pixel, dint find any.


----------



## sakii (Oct 19, 2012)

RON28 said:


> i dont have any controller...Dan4U plays with X-box controller...Metro 2033..is also a good game...but very demanding. but GT 650M can handle it.
> 
> Guys i have a problem...today i got assassin's creed DVD and there is some problem while installing...When i click "install the program in auto play" whole laptops hangs and doesn't respond...but as soon as i remove the DVD the laptop becomes normal again...i can't install the game. i tried many DVD still not working...can't even copy paste DVD's content to Drives...is there anything i missed...are there any DVD drivers...or my DVD writer is corrupt and need to show SAMSUNG.



Ron >> 1st dent in ur brand new Ferrari 

BTW DVD drive is troubling me too....i hav almost 50-60 DVDs to copy (awl movies) and many dvd i can not copy awl movies....i didnt juss copy all....systm smtyms hangs...cm tym juss refuse to copy..gives a error [I am using Teracopy software fr copying]


----------



## ratul (Oct 19, 2012)

sakii said:


> Ron >> 1st dent in ur brand new Ferrari
> 
> BTW DVD drive is troubling me too....i hav almost 50-60 DVDs to copy (awl movies) and many dvd i can not copy awl movies....i didnt juss copy all....systm smtyms hangs...cm tym juss refuse to copy..gives a error [I am using Teracopy software fr copying]



idk, but i think laptop DVD drives are somewhat copy-right protected or something, many of my friends used to tell me that for past many years, and past week, i was burning a Windows 7 DVD from the ISO downloaded from MS DigitalRiver (so, it was original and SHA1 verified it to be MSDN ISO)...
After burning it @4x through my lappy's DVD ROM, my laptop DVD rom itself was'nt able to read it, system hangs, and DVD just spins vigorously in the drive, even not detecting during booting, tried on my desktop DVD drive, and it worked fine there..
As copying windows iso is infringement of windows copyright law, so i think that could be the problem...


----------



## duriel (Oct 19, 2012)

hhh said:


> Thanks for replying duriel. Can you please tell me the month of manufacture of ur sammy ?
> I will definately go for a cooling pad in some days.However samsung has provided all the three modes to use the laptop, dint expect it to switch off. I am now really bothered that I might have recieved a faulty piece. When I first did unbox my laptop, the cover for the adapter was torn a bit. Either the laptop flipkart gave is a used one. I will have to perform some checks. Can you guys help me with a list of things which can help me check my laptop thoroughly.
> Already checked for the dead pixel, dint find any.



Mine has manf. date of Aug. Was the box (samsung box) sealed when you got it? That way you can confirm if samsung/flipkart gave you the refurbished piece. But its highly unlikely its a refurbished one, because they will mention it if they are doing so.

What temps you get for cpu and gpu when you are gaming using hwmonitor? As I told I played Crysis 2 on 1080p all high settings. I was checking from time to time, cpu temps were hovering around 84C and gpu 75C. I guess you are not placing the laptop on soft surface like a bed which can easily block the vents.

IMO cooling pads are expensive, for a piece o plastic and a fan or two fixed with it. Most importantly these pads almost never work with the design of your laptop. If you have spare casing fan (or you can get one for 50 Rs) you can place it in various places below the laptop. If it does the magic then you can may go ahead and purchase one which has similarly placed fans.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 19, 2012)

hhh said:


> Thanks for replying duriel. Can you please tell me the month of manufacture of ur sammy ?
> I will definately go for a cooling pad in some days.However samsung has provided all the three modes to use the laptop, dint expect it to switch off. I am now really bothered that I might have recieved a faulty piece. When I first did unbox my laptop, the cover for the adapter was torn a bit. Either the laptop flipkart gave is a used one. I will have to perform some checks. Can you guys help me with a list of things which can help me check my laptop thoroughly.
> Already checked for the dead pixel, dint find any.


bro check the first run date in bios.. First page



duriel said:


> IMO cooling pads are expensive, for a piece o plastic and a fan or two fixed with it. Most importantly these pads almost never work with the design of your laptop. If you have spare casing fan (or you can get one for 50 Rs) you can place it in various places below the laptop. If it does the magic then you can may go ahead and purchase one which has similarly placed fans.


completely agree with the cooling pad one... +111


----------



## Chirag_123 (Oct 20, 2012)

S01's price dropped by around 1.5k on Flipkart.If m not wrong it was lyk 52.5k before..? Now its 51.1k.. Just informing


----------



## sanku (Oct 20, 2012)

guyz don't know if u already know, but the *free extended warranty as restarted*  
Samsung Laptop - Additional Warranty Offer


----------



## hhh (Oct 20, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> bro check the first run date in bios.. First page
> 
> Thanks for the reply pratyush, i tried going to the bios dint find this option.
> However I checked in the event viewer and found system has few events on 14 Aug 12 and then the day I bought.


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Oct 20, 2012)

Hey haven't been on this thread for a while. I heard there was a BIOS update P05AAA released. 

Where do I get it from? The software manager isn't updating itself.


----------



## hhh (Oct 20, 2012)

Temps are not increasing more than 80 after chnaging the mode to silent. I played for atleast 30 mins now and temps are under control. Thanks duriel for informing me.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 20, 2012)

gunner_kanishk said:


> Hey haven't been on this thread for a while. I heard there was a BIOS update P05AAA released.
> 
> Where do I get it from? The software manager isn't updating itself.


*goo.gl/ZCRWa

Btw owners .. Get to the group in my sig.. Its owners group..

Btw owners .. Get to the group in my sig.. Its owners group..


----------



## hhh (Oct 20, 2012)

hhh said:


> Temps are not increasing more than 80 after chnaging the mode to silent. I played for atleast 30 mins now and temps are under control. Thanks duriel for informing me.



Playing on battery keeps the temps lower as compared with playing while charging.


----------



## nick191 (Oct 20, 2012)

hhh said:


> Playing on battery keeps the temps lower as compared with playing while charging.



hey,hhh i have to buy this lappy for GAMING or not ? What's your opinion ?


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 20, 2012)

hhh said:


> Playing on battery keeps the temps lower as compared with playing while charging.


Because Turbo boost is disabled on battery


----------



## nick191 (Oct 20, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> You r still pretty confused man.. Bro Get dell



i just want his opinion !


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 20, 2012)

nick191 said:


> i just want his opinion !


okay .. Sorry


----------



## nick191 (Oct 20, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> okay .. Sorry



not like that pratyush997,it's okay ! 
i haven't changed my decision !


----------



## hhh (Oct 20, 2012)

nick191 said:


> hey,hhh i have to buy this lappy for GAMING or not ? What's your opinion ?



Dude genuinely this lappy is getting heated up while playing games on charging. I have still tried some basic games only, waiting to try some CPU intensive games. So you can wait for my reply or according to duriel who bought it around the same time you can take a decision.
I was also in a same position as of your last week when I decided to go for it. The reason I choose this coz there is no other machine(laptops) available providing such a configuration.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 20, 2012)

^it gets heated up cuz of turbo boost tech which disables while on battery.. Simple.. either go to a cold place or else get a High wattage PSU(Not sure, if it fixes)


----------



## hhh (Oct 20, 2012)

duriel said:


> Mine has manf. date of Aug. Was the box (samsung box) sealed when you got it? That way you can confirm if samsung/flipkart gave you the refurbished piece. But its highly unlikely its a refurbished one, because they will mention it if they are doing so.
> 
> What temps you get for cpu and gpu when you are gaming using hwmonitor? As I told I played Crysis 2 on 1080p all high settings. I was checking from time to time, cpu temps were hovering around 84C and gpu 75C. I guess you are not placing the laptop on soft surface like a bed which can easily block the vents.
> 
> IMO cooling pads are expensive, for a piece o plastic and a fan or two fixed with it. Most importantly these pads almost never work with the design of your laptop. If you have spare casing fan (or you can get one for 50 Rs) you can place it in various places below the laptop. If it does the magic then you can may go ahead and purchase one which has similarly placed fans.



Thanks for reply duriel. Yes my lappy was sealed. I will post the temps again in sometime, however it crosses 90 I game while charging. Yes I am placing my laptop at a soft surface but I am making sure that vent is exposed.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 20, 2012)

hhh said:


> Thanks for reply duriel. Yes my lappy was sealed. I will post the temps again in sometime, however it crosses 90 I game while charging. Yes I am placing my laptop at a soft surface but I am making sure that vent is exposed.


try 2 books method


----------



## hhh (Oct 20, 2012)

Yes pratyush,I live in bangalore and its pretty cool here. But I am now thinking to first buy a cooling pad. Please suggest me one. And if the temps still remains the same I ll think of buying the 120 watt adapter. But tell me has anyone tried the 120 watt adapter in this forum, how are the results ?


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 20, 2012)

hhh said:


> Yes pratyush,I live in bangalore and its pretty cool here. But I am now thinking to first buy a cooling pad. Please suggest me one. And if the temps still remains the same I ll think of buying the 120 watt adapter. But tell me has anyone tried the 120 watt adapter in this forum, how are the results ?


get infinite evo.. or just 2 usb fans... BTW no one got 120W adapter man


----------



## hhh (Oct 20, 2012)

Bro its 2.7k on flipkart... and its actually bad that after spending so much on the laptop we have to buy a cooling pad....
However do you think that the design of this pad will be suitable for our laptop ?
Dude you are using a Notepal U2 ? is it helping in keeping the temps lower.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 20, 2012)

hhh said:


> Bro its 2.7k on flipkart... and its actually bad that after spending so much on the laptop we have to buy a cooling pad....
> However do you think that the design of this pad will be suitable for our laptop ?


Wel its 2.2k on ebay  and I think its will ...
BTW Get in the group in my signature..


----------



## sakii (Oct 20, 2012)

Juss wanna clear one doubt..... palm rest area getting heated up in new laptops ?? I mean those who bought in Sept & Oct.

I bought in July closing. Palm area gets significantly warm up with 15 min of game play in NORMAL mode too. Ryt nw can not run to CC till diwali too 

*Where is " dmplog & gamer_chetan & ankush "* Guys r u facing prblms lyk me ??


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 20, 2012)

sakii said:


> Juss wanna clear one doubt..... palm rest area getting heated up in new laptops ?? I mean those who bought in Sept & Oct.
> 
> I bought in July closing. Palm area gets significantly warm up with 15 min of game play in NORMAL mode too. Ryt nw can not run to CC till diwali too
> 
> *Where is " dmplog & gamer_chetan & ankush "* Guys r u facing prblms lyk me ??


Damn.. man.. it will get hot cuz of Metal...  BTW That ain't much hot..


----------



## nick191 (Oct 20, 2012)

hhh said:


> Dude genuinely this lappy is getting heated up while playing games on charging. I have still tried some basic games only, waiting to try some CPU intensive games. So you can wait for my reply or according to duriel who bought it around the same time you can take a decision.
> I was also in a same position as of your last week when I decided to go for it. The reason I choose this coz there is no other machine(laptops) available providing such a configuration.



Thanks for your reply
i will try to wait till your complete opinion and how is the service of Flipkart is it safe to buy from them ? as there is no stock of i7 variant here !
In how much days you got your Delivery ?


----------



## achyutaghosh (Oct 20, 2012)

Chirag_123 said:


> S01's price dropped by around 1.5k on Flipkart.If m not wrong it was lyk 52.5k before..? Now its 51.1k.. Just informing



Had been to Nehru Place today- the lowest i could get was a price of 50.5k, along with the bag and some 10k travel voucher, headset and extended 2nd yr warranty that is a part of Samsung's diwali offer. Note that flipkart will not give the bag.


----------



## hhh (Oct 21, 2012)

nick191 said:


> Thanks for your reply
> i will try to wait till your complete opinion and how is the service of Flipkart is it safe to buy from them ? as there is no stock of i7 variant here !
> In how much days you got your Delivery ?



I played while charging just that after plugging in the charger, I changed the mode to normal/silent. Played for an hour and temps were 58-61... 
Cannot comment on service flipkart provides, I dint get the laptop bag, called CC they sd it was not mentioned in the website but couple of user have recieved a bag from them. I ordered on a Sat and the laptop got delivered on Wed. They say the delivery of product in 2 - 4 working days. The i7 ver is available in flipkart now and they have reduced the cost by 300/- approx.


----------



## ashishn (Oct 22, 2012)

I bought this laptop a week ago and tbh, i hvnt faced any heating probs as such ( i hvent played any high demanding games as yet but hv used too many applications a few intensive ones to test the temps).


----------



## nick191 (Oct 22, 2012)

hhh said:


> I played while charging just that after plugging in the charger, I changed the mode to normal/silent. Played for an hour and temps were 58-61...
> Cannot comment on service flipkart provides, I dint get the laptop bag, called CC they sd it was not mentioned in the website but couple of user have recieved a bag from them. I ordered on a Sat and the laptop got delivered on Wed. They say the delivery of product in 2 - 4 working days. The i7 ver is available in flipkart now and they have reduced the cost by 300/- approx.



so will you recommend this to me as i am a *HARDCORE GAMER ?*
Thank you !


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 22, 2012)

^Bro... ITs for Casual Gamers... Not for guyz like you and me


----------



## nick191 (Oct 22, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^Bro... ITs for Casual Gamers... Not for guyz like you and me



Okay bro will think again before buying !


----------



## hhh (Oct 22, 2012)

nick191 said:


> so will you recommend this to me as i am a *HARDCORE GAMER ?*
> Thank you !



Dude if you are a hardcore gamer(play high-end games for 7-8 hrs nonstop daily), laptops are not for you. Go for a console.
However, if you want mobility too.... then within this range and this config. I dont think you can get any other laptop in india at this moment.


----------



## Naishadh Joshi (Oct 22, 2012)

Hello guys, i am planning to buy S01IN, can you tell me where can i get it at the cheapest rate? I had called the local dealer and he quoted me a price of 55k.


----------



## nick191 (Oct 22, 2012)

hhh said:


> Dude if you are a hardcore gamer(play high-end games for 7-8 hrs nonstop daily), laptops are not for you. Go for a console.
> However, if you want mobility too.... then within this range and this config. I dont think you can get any other laptop in india at this moment.



okay you have only heating problem noting like Throttling ? So at least we can play GAMES !
Will buy this one ! and what is your max temps ?


----------



## Thedevilsknight (Oct 22, 2012)

This laptop caught my eye when I went looking for it on saturday, when I was about to order it today I got the answer that it's out of stock now, everywhere. And samsung has said it won't be available for at least 1-2 months. So the time ofthis laptop is probably done. Lets hope Samsung releases a new one soon.

I wanted one urgently and wanted to get this so bad


----------



## achyutaghosh (Oct 22, 2012)

Naishadh Joshi said:


> Hello guys, i am planning to buy S01IN, can you tell me where can i get it at the cheapest rate? I had called the local dealer and he quoted me a price of 55k.



buy from Flipkart at 51k


----------



## GothAmKing (Oct 23, 2012)

rockz3r said:


> Which is the best store for so1in in kolkata????? I am thinking if getting it from an official samsung showroom


Try E-MALL at Chandni market.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 23, 2012)

^+1 for post 

BUT NO boost for gt650


----------



## vineeth aredath (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi all, am Planning to Purchase the Samsung series 5 np550 p5c s02in and need your valuable inputs.

Ok so here goes my needs and i think this machine can handle them easily
-Occasional gaming (mostly nfs series)
-Raw file processing especially batch processing, here am expecting a better processing speed.

 Ok so now the most concerned part, the warranty. Though am purchasing it from India, may not be using it here so need some insight on international warranty, somewhere i saw the international warranty sticker on the lap but in flipkart its mentioned as domestics warranty so someone please clarify me. 

second thing is the heating and throttling issue, i know that the latest models after the bios update is free from such issues so would like to know the further details like any version number or manufacturing date etc of the latest models.

as the item is out of stock in flipkart and few other websites, am planing to get it from a local dealer(62k is what he's quoting ) so it would be very helpfull if someone update me with the specific version which i have to look for.

thanks


----------



## sh1v (Oct 24, 2012)

just came across these two "coming soon" updated 550p models!!

Samsung NP550P5C-S03IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1 TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) vs Samsung Series 5 NP550P5C-S02IN 3rd Gen Ci7/8GB/1TB/2GB Graphics/Win 7 HP vs Samsung NP550P5C-S04IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1 TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) vs Samsung NP550P5C-S01IN


----------



## sh1v (Oct 24, 2012)

just came across these "coming soon" updated 550p models on flipkart!!

Samsung NP550P5C-S03IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1 TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) vs Samsung Series 5 NP550P5C-S02IN 3rd Gen Ci7/8GB/1TB/2GB Graphics/Win 7 HP vs Samsung NP550P5C-S04IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1 TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) vs Samsung NP550P5C-S01IN


----------



## rider (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello Np550 users tell me what is the 3D mark 11 score of GT 650M now by updating new drivers?


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 24, 2012)

rider said:


> Hello Np550 users tell me what is the 3D mark 11 score of GT 650M now by updating new drivers?


Slow Internet man.. Broadband Down.. Can't download it ATM


----------



## rider (Oct 24, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Slow Internet man.. Broadband Down.. Can't download it ATM



what is present score?


----------



## dan4u (Oct 24, 2012)

rider said:


> what is present score?



the 3D mark06 score was 14206 using the stock driver, still have to test it with the new driver.......


----------



## rider (Oct 24, 2012)

dan4u said:


> the 3D mark06 score was 14206 using the stock driver, still have to test it with the new driver.......



Nobody play new games in directx9, so 3D mak 06 score is old criteria to know performance. Use 3D Mark 11 please.

Download the latest drivers from nvidia site and tell me the 3D mark 11 performance (P) 1280x720 score.


----------



## dan4u (Oct 24, 2012)

I got 2350 using the stock driver, downloading the latest driver now........


----------



## vineeth aredath (Oct 24, 2012)

vineeth aredath said:


> Hi all, am Planning to Purchase the Samsung series 5 np550 p5c s02in and need your valuable inputs.
> 
> Ok so here goes my needs and i think this machine can handle them easily
> -Occasional gaming (mostly nfs series)
> ...



guys kindly go through the above and provide your valuable inputs.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 24, 2012)

rider said:


> Nobody play new games in directx9, so 3D mak 06 score is old criteria to know performance. Use 3D Mark 11 please.
> 
> Download the latest drivers from nvidia site and tell me the 3D mark 11 performance (P) 1280x720 score.


I ran 3DMark Vantage.. Got this.. NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3610QM Processor,SAMSUNG ELECTRONICS CO., LTD. SAMSUNG_NP1234567890 score: P9046 3DMarks

Donno know How good is it!

@Rider? ?


----------



## rider (Oct 24, 2012)

vineeth aredath said:


> guys kindly go through the above and provide your valuable inputs.



Ask dell india customer care about dell international warranty and if you are getting that buy dell inspiron 15r turbo laptop with core-i7 and 1080p screen.


----------



## vineeth aredath (Oct 24, 2012)

rider said:


> Ask dell india customer care about dell international warranty and if you are getting that buy
> dell inspiron 15r turbo laptop with core-i7 and 1080p screen.



I contacted them few days back, as per dell  executive, they only provide onsite support. Even if i have full cover, i cant claim it abroad. Later i saw the below page where its mentioned as the samsung 550 comes with 2year extended warrenty 

Have a look at this page
Compusoft Systems online store Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN Compusoft Systems online store

Also here in This thread, saw a fellow members post claming the same

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-n...ptop-do-they-have-international-warranty.html

Now i think the model that flipkart sell may not be having an international warranty.


----------



## rider (Oct 24, 2012)

vineeth aredath said:


> I contacted them few days back, as per dell  executive, they only provide onsite support. Even if i have full cover, i cant claim it abroad. Later i saw the below page where its mentioned as the samsung 550 comes with 2year extended warrenty
> 
> Have a look at this page
> Compusoft Systems online store Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN Compusoft Systems online store
> ...



You should better talk to officials regarding to this. They will help you better in this talk and flipkart is just like a shopkeeper, it just sales whatever the item comes from the manufacturer. Also take a look on Asus G55 series laptops from amazon.com, it comes with* international warranty* for sure.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 25, 2012)

vineeth aredath said:


> I contacted them few days back, as per dell  executive, they only provide onsite support. Even if i have full cover, i cant claim it abroad. Later i saw the below page where its mentioned as the samsung 550 comes with 2year extended warrenty
> 
> Have a look at this page
> Compusoft Systems online store Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN Compusoft Systems online store
> ...


it will have International Warranty ..... If the product is also being sold in that Country


----------



## dan4u (Oct 25, 2012)

vineeth aredath said:


> I contacted them few days back, as per dell  executive, they only provide onsite support. Even if i have full cover, i cant claim it abroad. Later i saw the below page where its mentioned as the samsung 550 comes with 2year extended warrenty
> 
> Have a look at this page
> Compusoft Systems online store Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN Compusoft Systems online store
> ...



almost all laptops have international warranty, atleast for one year. maybe extended warranty will not apply.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 25, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> it will have International Warranty ..... If the product is also being sold in that Country



Nothing like that.



dan4u said:


> almost all *Dell* laptops have international warranty, atleast for one year. maybe extended warranty will not apply.



Little correction in bold.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 25, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Nothing like that.


AFAIK Lenovo Provides Int. warranty on Y580 .. but its ain't valid in India cuz it ain't sold in India


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 25, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> AFAIK Lenovo Provides Int. warranty on Y580 .. but its ain't valid in India cuz it ain't sold in India



hmm can't say about that.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 25, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> hmm can't say about that.


Then how come you are sure about Samsung?


----------



## vineeth aredath (Oct 25, 2012)

rider said:


> You should better talk to officials regarding to this. They will help you better in this talk and flipkart is just like a shopkeeper, it just sales whatever the item comes from the manufacturer. Also take a look on Asus G55 series laptops from amazon.com, it comes with* international warranty* for sure.



Am expecting a callback from samsung rep as i have registered my concern at samsung care. Also waiting for my local dealer's response. 



pratyush997 said:


> it will have International Warranty ..... If the product is also being sold in that Country





dan4u said:


> almost all laptops have international warranty, atleast for one year. maybe extended warranty will not apply.



If anyone can, please update me the Manufacturing date of latest ones, i assume that they are free from throttling and other niggling issues. 

Thanks


----------



## Sukhvinder789 (Oct 25, 2012)

try to get ones of september man. Date^^


----------



## twostepsfromhell (Oct 25, 2012)

vineeth aredath said:


> Hi all, am Planning to Purchase the Samsung series 5 np550 p5c s02in and need your valuable inputs.
> 
> Ok so here goes my needs and i think this machine can handle them easily
> -Occasional gaming (mostly nfs series)
> ...



It has international warranty. I got it and has a sticker saying the same. You can free upgrade it to 2yrs if you buy before Nov 15 and register at their site.


----------



## dx1 (Oct 26, 2012)

musadhiq said:


> @rithuraj
> the laptop is definitely a worth buy and looks more premium that how it looks in the site and in the video.go for it.i would recommend you to go for i7 model as it has a bluray drive and a better processor at a very nominal increase of 6k.any good bluray player itself costs 10k and it can easily be connected to a home theatre. there is no throttling.I CANNOT EMPHASIZE ON THE THIS FACT"THERE IS NO THROTTLING  ENOUGH AS THIS WAS THE ONLY REASON HOLDING ME BACK IN BUYING THIS LAPTOP.*MY SKEPTICISM INCREASED WHEN I SAW A VIDEO POSTED BY A MEMBER ON YOUTUBE*.I CAN TOTALLY ASSURE YOU NO SUCH ISSUE EXISTS NOW



which Video? Please provide the link, many would like the problem.


----------



## dan4u (Oct 26, 2012)

guys BIOS update is available P06AAA, its probably for windows 8.

also Windows 8 upgrade is available, check this out before doing any thing Samsung Windows 8 Upgrade guide


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 26, 2012)

^^YEah Updated and temps rose :'( NOw Its problematic


----------



## dan4u (Oct 26, 2012)

what happend?


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 26, 2012)

dan4u said:


> what happend?


GTA IV TEMPS rose to 95C 

GTA IV MP On sammy (seriously Bad quality vid  )


Spoiler


----------



## musadhiq (Oct 26, 2012)

has anyone successfully updated to windows 8
the compatabilty center shows that around 12 software are incompatible which include handy software like easy settings and microsoft office 
does anyone have a solution


----------



## rockz3r (Oct 26, 2012)

Friends do u have any ideas for how to over clock the gfx . and does the P05AAA decreased the temperature . reply asap.

Friends do u have any ideas for how to over clock the gfx for the i5 version . and does the P05AAA decreased the temperature . reply asap.


----------



## sandeerao (Oct 26, 2012)

Hello Guys,
              Suggest me between Samsung 350V5C S02IN and 550P Series 5, Both are i5 3rd Generation laptop only difference is 550P has 6GB Ram where as 350V5C has 4GB Ram, 550P contains Nvdia GT650M graphics card whereas 350V5C has AMD 7670 GPU. Please let me know which laptop i can go for, I am looking for gaming laptop where i can play max payne 3 all that stuff. I have checked the prices for both 550P cost around 52K whereas 350V5C Cost around 45K in flipkart. So confused here please help out

Thanks,
Sandeep


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 26, 2012)

sandeerao said:


> Hello Guys,
> Suggest me between Samsung 350V5C S02IN and 550P Series 5, Both are i5 3rd Generation laptop only difference is 550P has 6GB Ram where as 350V5C has 4GB Ram, 550P contains Nvdia GT650M graphics card whereas 350V5C has AMD 7670 GPU. Please let me know which laptop i can go for, I am looking for gaming laptop where i can play max payne 3 all that stuff. I have checked the prices for both 550P cost around 52K whereas 350V5C Cost around 45K in flipkart. So confused here please help out
> 
> Thanks,
> Sandeep


If gaming is Main priority, then Series 5 ... Yesterday it got BIOS update which reduced temps by 5C


----------



## musadhiq (Oct 26, 2012)

updated to windows 8 with a few hiccups.runs gr8.biggest difference i see is the battery life.A phenomenal increase.the new bios update makes the laptop run a lot cooler .


----------



## dx1 (Oct 26, 2012)

> @rithuraj
> the laptop is definitely a worth buy and looks more premium that how it looks in the site and in the video.go for it.i would recommend you to go for i7 model as it has a bluray drive and a better processor at a very nominal increase of 6k.any good bluray player itself costs 10k and it can easily be connected to a home theatre. there is no throttling.I CANNOT EMPHASIZE ON THE THIS FACT"THERE IS NO THROTTLING ENOUGH AS THIS WAS THE ONLY REASON HOLDING ME BACK IN BUYING THIS LAPTOP.MY SKEPTICISM INCREASED WHEN I SAW A VIDEO POSTED BY A MEMBER ON YOUTUBE.I CAN TOTALLY ASSURE YOU NO SUCH ISSUE EXISTS NOW





dx1 said:


> which Video? Please provide the link, many would like the problem.



we are waiting...?
would like to see throttling problem..........


----------



## Theodre (Oct 27, 2012)

How did you update my friend??? I heard it's a downloadable upgrade, But also heard we can buy a Win8 DVD with extra cash!!!!  What did you do??


----------



## musadhiq (Oct 27, 2012)

@rithuraj search the pages 30- 60 in the same thread dont remember the exact uploader but i can tell you that it is from the same thread. *I REPEAT THERE IS NO THROTTLING I REPEAT THERE IS NO THROTTLING *sorry was a bit busy and could not reply earlier 

@NikiNfOuR first go to microsoft page and register your computer.If you purchased it after 3 june then you will be given a promo code write it down.there will be a installer in the page (after your request is approved) ,download it .it will be around 5 mb.Run it and it will scan the computer for all the apps and tell which all are compatible with windows 8. Note some important drivers will be in the list  under  "not compatible" category. do not mind and continue it will ask for your credit card details.input the details then a page will appear for payment of rs 1999.there will be a option to input the promo code and the final price to be paid is 699 rs.then select the option to keep all apps and settings and download the iso file .a activation key also will be generated in the process keep a note of it.A confirmation mail also will be sent to your mail with the product key .after download first burn the iso file in a dvd for future use.In the desktop a exe file for windows 8 upgrade will also be generated. click on it and select install now. the installer will update your current os and ask for the removal of some apps.do it and the installer will start the upgrade and it will take around 35 mins.after the update enter your details like email (i think you need a outlook or hotmail account) and 
go this page
 Windows 8 Upgrade | SAMSUNG
and download the software update file and run it to get all drivers.note easy setting will not work.so there will be no indication when caps and num lock are on. so download this app called tray status(search it in google)and select the option for it to show on the task bar. 

It is a bit tedious process and do it only if you have around 3-4 hrs in hand but i think it is worth it as windows 8 rocksssss!!!! a great os and is fun to use.



NikiNfOuR said:


> How did you update my friend??? I heard it's a downloadable upgrade, But also heard we can buy a Win8 DVD with extra cash!!!!  What did you do??



the dvd costs around 1060rs with shipping included which is waste of money as there is a option to burn the iso file and the product key is also provided with a receipt


----------



## Aarish (Oct 27, 2012)

Guys i bought the i5 version...!!
Please tell how to check that if i have got the aditional 1 year warranty ??
Also my battery life is only 2 and half hours even on powersaver and lowest brightness,wifi,bluetooth turned off..!!
I think that is too low..
Should i contact the customer care ??
Also the temps rises to 95 and gpu temp upto 90 while playing !!
Is it okay or safe..??


----------



## hhh (Oct 27, 2012)

dan4u said:


> guys BIOS update is available P06AAA, its probably for windows 8.
> 
> also Windows 8 upgrade is available, check this out before doing any thing Samsung Windows 8 Upgrade guide



Hello Guys,
Did any one upgrade to windows 8... u can install it in dual boot mode(windows 7 and 8 can be on same machine).... has anyone tried it ???


----------



## dan4u (Oct 27, 2012)

^^ not sure about that

seems Like these will be the new models,
Samsung NP550P5C-S04IN 
Samsung NP550P5C-S03IN
nothing different, except that it comes pre-installed with windows 8

EDIT:- Seems like it doesn't have Blu-ray drive, only a DVD drive


----------



## nick191 (Oct 27, 2012)

Today,I had talk with dealer who told me that S02IN is now gone launched as S03IN *without Blu-ray drive* and w/ window 8 and the price of *S03IN is Rs.59,500/-* here and will be available by this Thursday or Friday mostly !

So potential buyers now forgot S02IN and S01IN !
So now What to DO ?


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 27, 2012)

New one got Gigabit LAN, Gaming Category (No heating Maybe), WIN 8(is it pro) ??
and No BD-ROM


----------



## dan4u (Oct 27, 2012)

ours already has Gigabit LAN, and what do you mean by gaming category?


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 27, 2012)

Mean no overheating and then throttling.


----------



## birkhalsa (Oct 27, 2012)

Guys who've bought 550p, Congratulations. Saw the laptop today, its an absolute beauty. Though a bit heavy. Keyboard is nice too. 
It's not readily available. Specially the i7 one. The best price I've got is 56k. People who've bought it, can you please suggest if it's the right price or should I bargain further.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 27, 2012)

birkhalsa said:


> Guys who've bought 550p, Congratulations. Saw the laptop today, its an absolute beauty. Though a bit heavy. Keyboard is nice too.
> It's not readily available. Specially the i7 one. The best price I've got is 56k. People who've bought it, can you please suggest if it's the right price or should I bargain further.


for i7 right... its best price and if u can wait for new lappy


----------



## birkhalsa (Oct 27, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> for i7 right... its best price and if u can wait for new lappy



New lappy?


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 27, 2012)

birkhalsa said:


> New lappy?


Cant get ur point.. if you are planning to buy it.. then Wait for s03 and s04


----------



## Gtb93 (Oct 27, 2012)

Flipkart doesn't have the final spec list I think. No blue-ray and it says 65w adapter


----------



## hhh (Oct 27, 2012)

musadhiq said:


> @rithuraj search the pages 30- 60 in the same thread dont remember the exact uploader but i can tell you that it is from the same thread. *I REPEAT THERE IS NO THROTTLING I REPEAT THERE IS NO THROTTLING *sorry was a bit busy and could not reply earlier
> 
> @NikiNfOuR first go to microsoft page and register your computer.If you purchased it after 3 june then you will be given a promo code write it down.there will be a installer in the page (after your request is approved) ,download it .it will be around 5 mb.Run it and it will scan the computer for all the apps and tell which all are compatible with windows 8. Note some important drivers will be in the list  under  "not compatible" category. do not mind and continue it will ask for your credit card details.input the details then a page will appear for payment of rs 1999.there will be a option to input the promo code and the final price to be paid is 699 rs.then select the option to keep all apps and settings and download the iso file .a activation key also will be generated in the process keep a note of it.A confirmation mail also will be sent to your mail with the product key .after download first burn the iso file in a dvd for future use.In the desktop a exe file for windows 8 upgrade will also be generated. click on it and select install now. the installer will update your current os and ask for the removal of some apps.do it and the installer will start the upgrade and it will take around 35 mins.after the update enter your details like email (i think you need a outlook or hotmail account) and
> go this page
> ...



Hi,
wat is the size of the iso file after download ?


----------



## musadhiq (Oct 27, 2012)

hhh said:


> Hi,
> wat is the size of the iso file after download ?



around 2 gb.


----------



## dan4u (Oct 28, 2012)

btw guys there's a software called "quick starter" that Samsung provides, it brings back the start menu in Win 8


----------



## knjsandeepkumar (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I have ordered the samsung Np5505pc-S01IN laptop 2 days back from flipkart. I have a few questions, which may be the existing owners in this thread can answer.

1. Does this laptop have a slot for Docking Station?
2. Is the Intel B75 chipset present in this laptop compatible to use SSD?

Hope some one can answers my questions soon


----------



## dx1 (Oct 28, 2012)

dan4u said:


> ^^ not sure about that
> 
> seems Like these will be the new models,
> Samsung NP550P5C-S04IN
> ...



who needs Blu-Ray anyway....god knows when it will finally click and become mainstream...


----------



## tanvir37 (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm looking to buy a laptop this diwali
which one should i go for
NP550P5C-S01IN
         OR
NP550P5C-S04IN


And also suggest a shop(at LAMINGTON ROAD, MUMBAI) from where i can get the laptop


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 28, 2012)

dx1 said:


> who needs Blu-Ray anyway....god knows when it will finally click and become mainstream...


Some need it...


----------



## tanvir37 (Oct 28, 2012)

suggest some shops(at Lamington road, Mumbai) to buy 
Samsung NP550P5C-S0IN/S04in


----------



## duriel (Oct 28, 2012)

A few things that I did after installing win 8 (I did clean install)

1) Installed sound driver from Samsung website, otherwise sound will only come through woofer and that too very loud as if the woofer will snap out of the base any moment.
2) Installed touchpad driver from samsung website, so I could re-enable some features like pinch zoom, two finger gestures, etc. A new driver to support win 8 swipe gestures will be released soon: Synaptics Gesture Suite (SGS 12.3).
3) Installed NVidia drivers from windows update.
4) IMO its much tolerable if I disable the fancy animations, especially for metro. I disabled them by right clicking "My Computer" > Advanced Settings > Performance > Visual Effects.
5) Installed Pokki menu *www.pokki.com/ to restore the start menu. It's really useful and beautiful.
6) Created some folder for pics, music etc in another drive and added these folders to the libraries "Music", "Videos"... This way if we use the music, videos, apps from metro which will use the content from the specified folders.


----------



## rockz3r (Oct 28, 2012)

Any one playing medal of honor: warfighter . and  in what settings ,resolutioin and in what fps  in s01in/s04in (if its launched within 2013 march)


----------



## magnet (Oct 28, 2012)

New models having same gfx properties.

Also no blue ray and upgrade cpu should nullify the price rise or atleast 2 years warranty needed.


----------



## tv1993 (Oct 28, 2012)

[SUB][/SUB]
Can anyone please tell me where to buy a 120W power adapter online. I have searched many many pages on the net without finding a single adapter for samsung.


----------



## hhh (Oct 29, 2012)

duriel said:


> A few things that I did after installing win 8 (I did clean install)
> 
> 1) Installed sound driver from Samsung website, otherwise sound will only come through woofer and that too very loud as if the woofer will snap out of the base any moment.
> 2) Installed touchpad driver from samsung website, so I could re-enable some features like pinch zoom, two finger gestures, etc. A new driver to support win 8 swipe gestures will be released soon: Synaptics Gesture Suite (SGS 12.3).
> ...



Hi duriel,
Hope you doing well 
Can you please share with me the driver links. I also did a fresh install into a different drive. Now using Win 7 and win 8 both ...


----------



## duriel (Oct 29, 2012)

yep doing great, hope your sammy is treating you well 

Well, here's the drivers page: Support for NP550P5C
I installed [Sound(Audio)(MS Signature)] and [Touchpad(MS Signature)]

One thing I noticed, in the task manager > Performance I see the cpu clock fixed at 2.29 GHz. It doesn't change no matter whether I am in plugged in or out or power saver or high performance mode. I am pretty sure after installing win8 it did show variable clock speed with min about 1.3 GHz. Do you have this issue too?


----------



## alpha34 (Oct 29, 2012)

samsung support page still has old drivers only but in software update there are new drivers........
@duriel even in turbo mode does the clock speed remain 2.29ghz?


----------



## duriel (Oct 29, 2012)

alpha34 said:


> samsung support page still has old drivers only but in software update there are new drivers........
> @duriel even in turbo mode does the clock speed remain 2.29ghz?



Thanks, I got confused with Samsung Update Plus and the newer one SW Update. This new SW Update shows new drivers.

How do you get to turbo mode in win 8? I haven't yet installed installed the samsung software which shows turbo mode, silent mode etc. I will install these drivers now and see if these drivers fix this issue.


----------



## alpha34 (Oct 29, 2012)

duriel said:


> Thanks, I got confused with Samsung Update Plus and the newer one SW Update. This new SW Update shows new drivers.
> 
> How do you get to turbo mode in win 8? I haven't yet installed installed the samsung software which shows turbo mode, silent mode etc. I will install these drivers now and see if these drivers fix this issue.



high performance mode should trigger overclocking but u need easy settings to overclock ie turbo mode


----------



## krish_techie (Oct 29, 2012)

hi guys can some one tell me for how much u paid for win8 ..i downloaded upgrade assistant but while paying it is showing 1999...can some one tell me how to get win8 for 699..as we bought our laptops in august only ...if possible provide the link..i even registered in windowsoffer website and received the promocode..but where should i use it .my hands are itching to try win8 on my sammy


----------



## duriel (Oct 29, 2012)

alpha34 said:


> high performance mode should trigger overclocking but u need easy settings to overclock ie turbo mode


Yes, I now installed all the samsung recommended softwares and drivers through SW Update (*orcaservice.samsungmobile.com/SWUpdate.aspx). It's really nice. But the fn+fan key can now only change the mode to one of the last two modes used, also it doesn't show any text on screen showing which mode it is in. Well it doesn't matter, just telling, I myself use the battery icon.

Anyway about the clock issue, well it seems the issue is because I installed hyper-v given with windows 8. I used to use virtualbox for all my vm work. But hyper-v is type 1 hypervisor and takes over during bootup and seems to fix the speed to stock clock speed, that is 2.29GHz. This also caused issue with virtualbox. So I uinstalled hyper-v. Its good now, task manager now shows variable clock speed.



krish_techie said:


> hi guys can some one tell me for how much u paid for win8 ..i downloaded upgrade assistant but while paying it is showing 1999...can some one tell me how to get win8 for 699..as we bought our laptops in august only ...if possible provide the link..i even registered in windowsoffer website and received the promocode..but where should i use it .my hands are itching to try win8 on my sammy


699. During the order:
If you are ordering using paypal the promo field will come before checkout
If you are ordering using credit card the promo field will come after you enter your credit card details.


----------



## som (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi guys .. Please help me from where i can purchase Samsung NP550P5C-S01IN in Bangalore .... except Flipkart(Online stores) & also please tell me what is the current price for Core i5 (3rd Generation) 1TB 6GB RAM Samsung 550p ...


----------



## duriel (Oct 29, 2012)

som said:


> Hi guys .. Please help me from where i can purchase Samsung NP550P5C-S01IN in Bangalore .... except Flipkart(Online stores) & also please tell me what is the current price for Core i5 (3rd Generation) 1TB 6GB RAM Samsung 550p ...


Check out AR computers at SP road. Last time (1 month back) he was saying around 49k for S01.


----------



## rockz3r (Oct 29, 2012)

Friends I guess that the price of np550p5c-s03in will be less than s02in Because  so2in has blue ray drive which is costlier than win8. but so4in is going to be costlier than so1in because win8 is costlier than win7


----------



## Curius7 (Oct 30, 2012)

rockz3r said:


> Friends I guess that the price of np550p5c-s03in will be less than s02in Because  so2in has blue ray drive which is costlier than win8. but so4in is going to be costlier than so1in because win8 is costlier than win7



S03IN is 61.7k and S04IN is 56.5k in flipkart.


----------



## sj2202 (Oct 30, 2012)

rockz3r said:


> Friends I guess that the price of np550p5c-s03in will be less than s02in Because  so2in has blue ray drive which is costlier than win8. but so4in is going to be costlier than so1in because win8 is costlier than win7



Prices are out(Flipkart)
SO3-61701
SO4-56588

But both are currently out of stock.


----------



## rider (Oct 30, 2012)

#1 updated the first post.


----------



## duriel (Oct 30, 2012)

IntelliMemory available in SW Update on win 8 is causing huge memory usage. As soon as the system starts me usage is 6.2GB/8GB. Not sure what or how it works. Uninstalled it.
 Did others who installed this on win 8 face similar issue?


----------



## dan4u (Oct 30, 2012)

duriel said:


> IntelliMemory available in SW Update on win 8 is causing huge memory usage. As soon as the system starts me usage is 6.2GB/8GB. Not sure what or how it works. Uninstalled it.
> Did others who installed this on win 8 face similar issue?



yea It took up more than 6GB RAM, I didn't know what caused the issue , thought it was a virus first, ........I hope lots more updates are yet to come. there's no indication when CAPS is on/off etc......

those who installed windows 8, is Samsung recovery solution working for you??


----------



## hhh (Oct 31, 2012)

duriel said:


> yep doing great, hope your sammy is treating you well
> 
> Well, here's the drivers page: Support for NP550P5C
> I installed [Sound(Audio)(MS Signature)] and [Touchpad(MS Signature)]
> ...



Hi duriel,

As of now no issues I noticed... 
thanks for the driver URL and mentioning the driver. On the website it still shows win7 thts y I was confused. However I installed them and its working fine now.

I am using my machine on power save mode and my CPU shows 1.16-1.24 GHz on listening to songs and normal browsing.


----------



## duriel (Oct 31, 2012)

hhh said:


> Hi duriel,
> 
> As of now no issues I noticed...
> thanks for the driver URL and mentioning the driver. On the website it still shows win7 thts y I was confused. However I installed them and its working fine now.
> ...



Yeah the drivers on that page are old. Download and install SW Update (*orcaservice.samsungmobile.com/SWUpdate.aspx) which alpha34 mentioned. Check the past few posts for more info. In SW Update don't install IntelliMemory as it hogs the memory.


----------



## dan4u (Oct 31, 2012)

Guys is samsung recovery solution working after windows 8 Installation?


----------



## musadhiq (Oct 31, 2012)

dan4u said:


> yea It took up more than 6GB RAM, I didn't know what caused the issue , thought it was a virus first, ........I hope lots more updates are yet to come. there's no indication when CAPS is on/off etc......
> 
> those who installed windows 8, is Samsung recovery solution working for you??


download an application called tray status it will show the indication of caps lock and numlock in the taskbar
when i called customer care they said the easy settings software will be available soon ,i think when s-03 and s-04 models become available


----------



## duriel (Oct 31, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Guys is samsung recovery solution working after windows 8 Installation?



Yes, it is working for me. I didn't touch either the boot partition of 100 MB or the driver partition of 22 gb at the end of the drive.


----------



## vardhan89 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi guys. I am planning to buy a new laptop so please help me out. Till recently I was planning to buy Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN.. But then I saw in few forums that many are facing over heating and throttling issues with it. So I decided to move to ASUS k55VM which has a very good cooling system. And the gaming experience is good too according to what my friend who owns an ASUS k55vm explained. But then again I saw this thread and few of you mentioned that a bios update solved the throttling issue. If that is the case then I would like to go for samsung. So i am unable to make take any decision. To make the matter worse flipkart updated their website with Samsung NP550P5C-S03IN (though out of stock). U guys have any idea when it will be released? or can u make an educated guess so that I can weigh my options 

What should I do? should I take the S02IN version of samsung as it seems that the heating and throttling issues are taken care of?? or should I wait for S03IN because that has a bit better specs . Or should I go for ASUS k55vm which my friend suggested. Please help me out of this. All I would like to do is play FIFA13 seamlessly on high settings (if thats not too much to ask ). Thanks in advance!


----------



## dan4u (Oct 31, 2012)

duriel said:


> Yes, it is working for me. I didn't touch either the boot partition of 100 MB or the driver partition of 22 gb at the end of the drive.



I didn't do that too, but every time I launch it I get a message " you do not have authority to launch Samsung recovery drive" , but it works when I press f4 during startup. also I was wondering to delete the 22 GB partition, I dont see the point of having it any more........and if Samsung recovery drive is not working then there's definitely no point in keeping it.


----------



## duriel (Oct 31, 2012)

Yes, actually I am getting a 240gb corsair force 3 ssd. So when I install that I will format and put the current one in a casing and use as external drive. But for now, I left everything as it is as I do not want to mess up anything. Anyway I am never going to use samsung recovery as I have my own method of backing up using clonezilla to external drives.


----------



## chanakya's-shadow (Oct 31, 2012)

hello guys, followed the whole thread , i hope you get how jobless im at the moment     

coming to my question, my uncle is returning from USA on 4th of december 2012, and i was planning to buy a laptop, was considering samsung i7 one, considering the price-config its a very vfm, even alienware at 1400$=roughly 60k doesnt offer a blueray,8gigs ram,anti reflective 15.6 screen and rest of the config is same, are there any other better laptops that i should consider to get from USA other than mac's in that price range

one last thing, what is the best price for samsung np550 i7 one ? i have seen i5 one in an windows 8 promotion in hyderabad and loved it 

PS: i love macs only if they were sold at the price they deserved


----------



## dan4u (Oct 31, 2012)

^^ if its from the US, get the Lenovo Y580,no doubt....


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 31, 2012)

+1 for Y580...


----------



## chanakya's-shadow (Oct 31, 2012)

what about the warranty my friends ? as it is not launched in india i suspect its warranty services even though lenovo provides international warranty

update: 

guys , lenovo y580, its bulkier, non sturdy, cheaper looking and packs almost the same hardware as np 550 i7 one and almost same priced ? and it also has the heating and throttling issue as of now no warranty in india   and very low battery life it got upper hand only in terms of screen resolution and gtx 660 ,  

may be its just me being biased towards samsung , throw me some light 

i wish to meet myself to give me a better option like i do for others  

and why is that posting reply always says my answer is wrong ?


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 31, 2012)

chanakya's-shadow said:


> it also has the* heating and throttling issue* as of now no warranty in india   and very low battery life


HUH?........


----------



## chanakya's-shadow (Oct 31, 2012)

heating and throttling issue in y580 bro, was my post that unclear ?


----------



## krish_techie (Nov 1, 2012)

hi guys i have been seein so many people posting issues with drivers and stuff after installing win8...can some one who installed summarise the issues and fixes (and the things to be done) after installing win8 ...i just purchased my copy so your tips will be very useful for me..


----------



## alpha34 (Nov 2, 2012)

after installing u need to update samsung easy driver manager to software update (its renamed as this now)
After that update Tracker pad,Sound drivers,Intellicache, WIFI and Bluetooth softwares.....
You can also get start menu by installing quick starter in software update only....
Only issue is u can't know caps lock and num lock on/off notification...
One more thing Join FB's page you can find in pratyush signature there he posted windows media center registration page you can WMC for free...hope this should help you...


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 2, 2012)

chanakya's-shadow said:


> heating and throttling issue in y580 bro, was my post that unclear ?


AFAIK Y580 doesn't cross 82C under high gaming and no throttling whatsoever


----------



## musadhiq (Nov 2, 2012)

alpha34 said:


> after installing u need to update samsung easy driver manager to software update (its renamed as this now)
> After that update Tracker pad,Sound drivers,Intellicache, WIFI and Bluetooth softwares.....
> You can also get start menu by installing quick starter in software update only....
> Only issue is u can't know caps lock and num lock on/off notification...
> One more thing Join FB's page you can find in pratyush signature there he posted windows media center registration page you can WMC for free...hope this should help you...



TrayStatus - CNET Download.com
download this app and it will show if caps/num is on or off, make sure its in the taskbar near the clock so that its visible all the time


----------



## chanakya's-shadow (Nov 2, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> AFAIK Y580 doesn't cross 82C under high gaming and no throttling whatsoever



yes , it is there, considering the large y580 users its very less but definitely there, do u suggest me any other laptops which have slim profile ? and good hardware pack like samsung's ?


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 2, 2012)

chanakya's-shadow said:


> yes , it is there, considering the large y580 users its very less but definitely there, do u suggest me any other laptops which have slim profile ? and good hardware pack like samsung's ?


Lenovo Y580 is the best budget gaming Laptop out there and the truth is that Sammy packed a Bullshit in this lappy..
>Low cooling efficiency 
>Slow HDD
>Gpu which f**king throttles
>CPU ^^ Same


----------



## imrock (Nov 3, 2012)

Any way to get single finger vertical and horizontal scrolling in browser and metro ui?? the trackpad drivers only have two fingers scrolling


----------



## Ashwini Kumar (Nov 4, 2012)

Does anyone solved the throttling problem on s01 model?
works fine while not charging but fps are not so great and while charging it throttles....help?


----------



## vardhan89 (Nov 5, 2012)

I have 2 questions... PLSS..pllllss answer!!!!
1. I want to buy Samsung NP550p5c-s03IN... are there any inherent risks in buying a newly released model... should i go for s02IN?? 
2. were samsung able to fix the throttling and heating issue some s02IN users were facing?


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 5, 2012)

I have few doubts for those who have already updated to windows 8....
- Can the downloaded files be written to a blank DVD ?
- If i order the windows 8 DVD, can i use it for a fresh OS install ?
- In how many PCs can i use the downloaded files/ DVD for upgrading to windows 8 ?

When i format my laptop, should i install windows 7 first, then upgrade it to win 8 or can i directly install win 8 using DVD(ordered) ?


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 5, 2012)

vardhan89 said:


> I have 2 questions... PLSS..pllllss answer!!!!
> 1. I want to buy Samsung NP550p5c-s03IN... are there any inherent risks in buying a newly released model... should i go for s02IN??
> 2. were samsung able to fix the throttling and heating issue some s02IN users were facing?


Wait till S03 launches...


----------



## duriel (Nov 5, 2012)

vardhan89 said:


> I have 2 questions... PLSS..pllllss answer!!!!
> 1. I want to buy Samsung NP550p5c-s03IN... are there any inherent risks in buying a newly released model... should i go for s02IN??
> 2. were samsung able to fix the throttling and heating issue some s02IN users were facing?



1. No, there isn't any risk since the hardware and design is almost the same. If you can forego BDROM then S03 is the best choice since it comes with win 8 and all drivers (hopefully) installed. But if win 8 doesn't suit you then you may choose S02.
2. I didn't have throttling issues during extensive gaming I had during one week of gaming marathon last month. Temperatures does reach about 85 though. If your idea is to game on this 50% of the time on ultra high settings on 900p for the whole life of this laptop then this laptop series might not be the right choice for you. But for everyday moderate usage temps stay within 45-60.



anupam_pb said:


> I have few doubts for those who have already updated to windows 8....
> - Can the downloaded files be written to a blank DVD ?
> - If i order the windows 8 DVD, can i use it for a fresh OS install ?
> - In how many PCs can i use the downloaded files/ DVD for upgrading to windows 8 ?
> ...


- Yes. The windows downloader will allow you to save the downloaded data to iso file.
- No, the dvd is also an upgrade version.
- One, since you get only one key.

Yes, if you format then you have to use the recovery dvd to load win7 first, then install win 8. IMO its much cheaper to just download the iso and burn it to dvd instead of ordering it.


----------



## anmol4all (Nov 6, 2012)

sorry for posting comment suddenly.
but i am really happy that i ordered S02 version yesterday and will be getting it today itself from samsung plaza.
i know throttling and heating issue but still spec wise it is the best laptop available.


----------



## vardhan89 (Nov 6, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Wait till S03 launches...



Thanks man. I wud wait.


----------



## vardhan89 (Nov 6, 2012)

duriel said:


> 1. No, there isn't any risk since the hardware and design is almost the same. If you can forego BDROM then S03 is the best choice since it comes with win 8 and all drivers (hopefully) installed. But if win 8 doesn't suit you then you may choose S02.
> 2. I didn't have throttling issues during extensive gaming I had during one week of gaming marathon last month. Temperatures does reach about 85 though. If your idea is to game on this 50% of the time on ultra high settings on 900p for the whole life of this laptop then this laptop series might not be the right choice for you. But for everyday moderate usage temps stay within 45-60.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks mate. Thats very reassuring


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 7, 2012)

duriel said:


> - Yes. The windows downloader will allow you to save the downloaded data to iso file.
> - No, the dvd is also an upgrade version.
> - One, since you get only one key.
> 
> Yes, if you format then you have to use the recovery dvd to load win7 first, then install win 8. IMO its much cheaper to just download the iso and burn it to dvd instead of ordering it.



Thanks !!


----------



## guru_da_preet (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi guys,,

I have a chance to book this laptop, should i go for it or go for dell 15R turbo instead....i will be gaming, probably 2-3 hrs a day, that's i'm skeptical with the throatling issue.


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 7, 2012)

anmol4all said:


> sorry for posting comment suddenly.
> but i am really happy that i ordered S02 version yesterday and will be getting it today itself from samsung plaza.
> i know throttling and heating issue but still spec wise it is the best laptop available.


Congrats But u could have waited for S03


----------



## rockz3r (Nov 7, 2012)

Can we play max payne 3 in ultra with low resolution like 800X600 and msaa of , fxaa off, tesselation also off . in the i5 version  (so1in)  how much fps am i gonna get???????????


----------



## dan4u (Nov 7, 2012)

^^ it would look horrible at 800x600, always play with the highest possible resolution even if you have to reduce the graphics.......
eg

playing at 800x600  in Ultra ---> it will look horrible
playing at 1600x900 in high ----> looks way better


----------



## 50103 (Nov 7, 2012)

rockz3r said:


> Can we play max payne 3 in ultra with low resolution like 800X600 and msaa of , fxaa off, tesselation also off . in the i5 version  (so1in)  how much fps am i gonna get???????????



msaa off,fxaa off , testellation off is not ultra man.... It is High. 650mgt users can play in such  settings @ 900p fluidly.(I guess around 35 to 50 fps).


----------



## saaransh9 (Nov 7, 2012)

guru_da_preet said:


> Hi guys,,
> 
> I have a chance to book this laptop, should i go for it or go for dell 15R turbo instead....i will be gaming, probably 2-3 hrs a day, that's i'm skeptical with the throatling issue.



it totally depends on u few users of dell had sold their laptop to buy this one n few here have sold it because of some performance issues.
to be frank i was myself buying of of these but went for dell inspiron 15r turbo as samsung was not available near my place n i had to go to nehru place to buy it so instead i ordered 15r,i think both are awesome laptops(spec wise np550 being better but heats a bit)if u can handle the heating thing then go for it its the best else so for 15r its good too.

i just ordered it 15r turbo with i7 n 4gb ram at 58K with 3% student discount & a free wireless mouse.

it all depends on u what u want to get dont think much just go for it n believe in your decision btw dell will increase prices sometime after diwali by rs 2000 so if u want to buy it then do it fast.

i can even give u the sales manager number at dell who sold it to me.


----------



## anmol4all (Nov 8, 2012)

hi guys,
i got my S02 version and i am here to say that after playing 1hour 40min crysis warhead at 900p enthu settings without motion blur (yeah it can run crysis warhead at max settings without motion blur and AA  ), i noticed nothing like throttling instead i observed in gpu z that after some 20 mins that gpu automatically increased its core clock to 920 mhz constant frequency which some time gone to 950 i dont know why because its rated clock speed is 835 mhz. memory clock remained same.
gpu temp was hovering around 91 degrees. with 99% load
gpu was at constant 840 mhz while playing nfs hot pursuit.

i will try some other games and will post my results here.

update- i updated my BIOS to A06 version before all these tests.


----------



## iamzero (Nov 8, 2012)

saaransh9 said:


> it totally depends on u few users of dell had sold their laptop to buy this one n few here have sold it because of some performance issues.
> to be frank i was myself buying of of these but went for dell inspiron 15r turbo as samsung was not available near my place n i had to go to nehru place to buy it so instead i ordered 15r,i think both are awesome laptops(spec wise np550 being better but heats a bit)if u can handle the heating thing then go for it its the best else so for 15r its good too.
> 
> i just ordered it 15r turbo with i7 n 4gb ram at 58K with 3% student discount & a free wireless mouse.
> ...



i asked to a salesperson and he said if you get 3% corporate discount you will not get anything free, like the wireless mouse or bluetooth headset..can you PM me the number of sales manager?


----------



## saaransh9 (Nov 8, 2012)

iamzero said:


> i asked to a salesperson and he said if you get 3% corporate discount you will not get anything free, like the wireless mouse or bluetooth headset..can you PM me the number of sales manager?



it depends how u bargain mine first saidto either take a 3% discount or headphones worth 2200 so i said him i was first considering samsung model so asked for for further discount n he didn't agree n i said i will think abt it next day he called me himself n i asked him its diwali what else can he give me after the 3% discount so he gave me a option of wired or wireless mouse n i took wireless.

anyway i will give u my sales manager number(PM'ed) n u can contact him.

n remember onething they too have sales figure to complete n wouldn't want their customers to go so easily.




done PM sent


----------



## iamzero (Nov 8, 2012)

saaransh9 said:


> it depends how u bargain mine first saidto either take a 3% discount or headphones worth 2200 so i said him i was first considering samsung model so asked for for further discount n he didn't agree n i said i will think abt it next day he called me himself n i asked him its diwali what else can he give me after the 3% discount so he gave me a option of wired or wireless mouse n i took wireless.
> 
> anyway i will give u my sales manager number(PM'ed) n u can contact him.
> 
> ...


i am sorry i have not received a PM....i have send you one if you can reply to that....Yes the person with whom i am in conversation is saying either get 3% discount or bluetooth ehadset..so i am in the same boat...confirm once more if you sent to mine ID as i have not got yet!


----------



## saaransh9 (Nov 8, 2012)

i have sent it again


----------



## dan4u (Nov 9, 2012)

hey is anyone using a Cooler Master Notepal Infinite Evo for this laptop?


----------



## sj2202 (Nov 9, 2012)

Guys I need your help......I tried a lot to convince my dad to buy SO2IN but he is not ready to spend 60k on a samsung laptop.
The next option I have is this(The Dell Online Store: Build Your System)
Can you all please check out the config. and suggest whether it is Ok?

The parameters on which its better than sammy(IM0) are:-
1.Screen -17 inch 1080p
2.GPU-DDR5
3.I can have HDD+SSD combo without removing the ODD.
4.Backlit keyboard
5.Accidental damage protection.
6.Better cooling(??)
7.Better PSU

The parameters on which it looses:-
1.CPU-i5
2.Weight
3.Battery
4.RAM
5.Speakers(Dont care much)
6.Blu-Ray(It's read-only therefore not very useful as per my opinion)
7.VFM

Please give your opinions and suggestions


----------



## saaransh9 (Nov 9, 2012)

sj2202 said:


> Guys I need your help......I tried a lot to convince my dad to buy SO2IN but he is not ready to spend 60k on a samsung laptop.
> The next option I have is this(The Dell Online Store: Build Your System)
> Can you all please check out the config. and suggest whether it is Ok?
> 
> ...


i think its better to discuss dell in dell thread


----------



## sj2202 (Nov 9, 2012)

saaransh9 said:


> i think its better to discuss dell in dell thread


I am not just talking about dell....I am comparing it with samsung too.
I'll post it in the dell thread too...just want honest opinions from people in this thread without any fanboysm.


----------



## saaransh9 (Nov 9, 2012)

sj2202 said:


> I am not just talking about dell....I am comparing it with samsung too.
> I'll post it in the dell thread too...just want honest opinions from people in this thread without any fanboysm.



dell is definitely gud but very heavy n big 
n definitely heats less than samsung n i think in sound they both should be equal if size n weight doesn't matter u can get 17rse n i5 doesn't much matter in gaming as games are gpu intensive nt cpu n battery will definitely be less as compared to samsung dell after sales n cooling system with a get650m ddr5 is a bonus


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 9, 2012)

dan4u said:


> hey is anyone using a Cooler Master Notepal Infinite Evo for this laptop?


YUP Conan


----------



## rockz3r (Nov 10, 2012)

OMG Friends do u know that np50p5c-s01in and s02in have been permanently discontinued from flipkart. oh shittt . what are we gonna do now. i wanted it to survive at least till next year's June . Cause my final year xams will be over in march. i cant remember well but in the diary it was like 5th or 10th


----------



## duriel (Nov 10, 2012)

rockz3r said:


> OMG Friends do u know that np50p5c-s01in and s02in have been permanently discontinued from flipkart. oh shittt . what are we gonna do now. i wanted it to survive at least till next year's June . Cause my final year xams will be over in march. i cant remember well but in the diary it was like 5th or 10th


LOL.. do you seriously think by next year march this laptop would be of any value compared to other models available then?


----------



## @nchit (Nov 11, 2012)

saaransh9 said:


> dell is definitely gud but very heavy n big
> n definitely heats less than samsung n i think in sound they both should be equal if size n weight doesn't matter u can get 17rse n i5 doesn't much matter in gaming as games are gpu intensive nt cpu n battery will definitely be less as compared to samsung dell after sales n cooling system with a get650m ddr5 is a bonus



hello guys ,
plzz help me with the overheating and throttling issues...i m not even able to play NFS MW for more than 5 mins,

though i have been following this thread but i have got no encouraging results with bios PO6AAA and nvidia 306 update........

plzz reply asap!!


----------



## @nchit (Nov 11, 2012)

rockz3r said:


> OMG Friends do u know that np50p5c-s01in and s02in have been permanently discontinued from flipkart. oh shittt . what are we gonna do now. i wanted it to survive at least till next year's June . Cause my final year xams will be over in march. i cant remember well but in the diary it was like 5th or 10th



mvmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 11, 2012)

BTW Guyzz Check this out...


----------



## sj2202 (Nov 12, 2012)

@nchit said:


> hello guys ,
> plzz help me with the overheating and throttling issues...i m not even able to play NFS MW for more than 5 mins,
> 
> though i have been following this thread but i have got no encouraging results with bios PO6AAA and nvidia 306 update........
> ...


Make sure you are playing on the right power options(High Performance)
And NFS MW(2012) is a very demanding game,try to lower the settings a bit.
And also try to keep your laptop a bit ventilated by using a cooler or 2 books method.


----------



## ankeshdave (Nov 12, 2012)

anupam_pb said:


> I have few doubts for those who have already updated to windows 8....
> - Can the downloaded files be written to a blank DVD ?
> - If i order the windows 8 DVD, can i use it for a fresh OS install ?
> - In how many PCs can i use the downloaded files/ DVD for upgrading to windows 8 ?
> ...



Hi there,
YOu can download and make an ISO file.... then you can use a USB Drive (MS Win 7 USB/DVD tool) ot make a bootable disc and boot it.

Also its no just an upgrade its can also be a clean install. form the same iso you downloaded.

Dont forget to register for the Free Media Center Pack (google it you;; find the link) if you are installing Win 8 pro.

I have finally downloaded and installed on my machine ... Samsungs new S/W for drivers DL sucks... they should have provided direct links as well so that they can be DL fast using IDM or someting like it...

Do install touch pad drivers.... to get Edge swipe...

Enjoy


----------



## Theodre (Nov 12, 2012)

What about the so many said security loopholes in the win8??? Any words on that guys?? I also heard that it has an inbuilt Antivirus!!!! Is is true??


----------



## dan4u (Nov 12, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> I hope that I found the prob!!!
> While gaming and i7 requires 45W but I just found that the MAX. chraging Watts is 31W.
> which is a way too less for 45W i7 and GPU!!
> *i.imgur.com/qeUfQ.png


hey what software is this?


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 12, 2012)

^Battery Care..


----------



## ashutosh_jain (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for such a nice article..I think the market share of samsung laptops are increasing a bit...Though the market is quite tough with big giants like Dell, Sony viao, HP, already Toshiba, captured the market to a great extent..


----------



## Ashish247 (Nov 13, 2012)

NikiNfOuR said:


> What about the so many said security loopholes in the win8??? Any words on that guys?? I also heard that it has an inbuilt Antivirus!!!! Is is true??



It has windows defender and you MSE wont install as, according to it, windows defender in Win 8 is better than MSE


----------



## ladaka3 (Nov 14, 2012)

ShyamS said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I was thinking about buying his laptop while researching online I found to this thread. Seems like users are having issues with Laptop. I'm not very expert in Hardware so lot of thing doesn't make much sense. I know basic hardware that's about it. I'm not a gamer but I do need a good configuration since I use Visual Studio 2012, Photoshop and few other heavy programs. How is battery life for non-gamers? I'm use a Sony Vaio now it's almost 3 years and due to overheat it frequently shuts down. I did clear the dust but it didn't do any good and it was getting very slow (i3, 3Gb) How is driver support by Samsung? I have Windows 8 license so once I buy this I would upgrade are they fast enough updating drivers? Does the generic drivers work with this model (Unlike Sony).
> 
> ...



for normal, medium use it is the super laptop, for high graphic games> it will randomly heat. other than that, this is awesome (so1,so2.....)


----------



## Theodre (Nov 14, 2012)

For the normal usage, it's the best!!  I played NFS most wanted and got 2 hours and 40 mins on my sammy  (normal settings though). I always gets above 3 hrs as i use this lappy for movies and browsing and reading  There was even time i got >5hrs (when reading books and stuffs) Am totally happy with sammy  I thank Dell for that  I was those guys who believed that dell is the most awesome company!! They are not!!! and my roommates in the college don't get half of the battery backup that i get  Ultrabooks???? (Go for HP , lenovo and sammy ) Do check carefully if you are going for DELL!!!  I had a bad experience in customer care support and what they say in the website is not what you get when they call you to confirm the PURCHASE  Careful


----------



## rockz3r (Nov 14, 2012)

if s01in gets discontinued from every stores in kolkata i am gonna buy this  friends can u please give me some more alternatives for gaming similar to s01in and this dell ones


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 14, 2012)

^S02/1 is already discontinued BRO.. time for s03/4


----------



## ujjwal007 (Nov 14, 2012)

happy diwali everyone  i m much happy with my purchase it been more then 2 months i have S02   proud owner


----------



## Kamikaze007 (Nov 15, 2012)

*Hey guys i am now the proud owner of NP550P5C-S01IN 

but need ur help here...it has only a single partition in which win 7 is installed...

i've created an additional partition by "Shrinking volume"
but still the system partition is around 500gb and i dont want so much space for win 7...
any suggestions ??? *


----------



## lovely39 (Nov 15, 2012)

pls someone help... i don't kow what problems comes to my laptop.. am not able to boot from usb anymore..
 just a black screen with a blinking white cusor comes when i am trying to boot from usb..

i doubt this problem comes after using "Windows 8 latest K.J_120929 Activator" but sure if this is the reason.

i have tried reset bios settings but its not work for me..

i also tried to reinstall bios update, but it says "The System BIOS is a newer version than the update"

pls help soon as possible becuse installing windows from bluray drive is so much time consuming ..

this is the problem shows in the video


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 15, 2012)

^please change the fonts... It's annoying

and yeah... No piracy.. or else get banned


----------



## coldfury (Nov 15, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^please change the fonts... It's annoying
> 
> and yeah... No piracy.. or else get banned



U SEEM SMART PLZ HALP ME............



Im lookin to buy a laptop so i need a list of all laptops(In india and us) which have 
basically looking for a gaming laptop
COst (around RS.60000 or equivalent USD) preferably cheaper :

> i7 gen 3
> 8gb ram 
> nvidia 2gb 650 or above
> 500-1tb hard drive space
OR

> i5 gen 3
> 8gb ram
> nvidia 2gb 650 or above
> 500-1tb hard drive space

I also need to know(if u can) if the laptop has heating issues looking to play world of warcraft maybe 3-5 hrs a day or other high graphic demanding games. can wait about 3months or so.

So far i have found 

Samsung 550p S03 ---- not sure if heating solved (60k)
(USA)IdeaPad Y580 Laptop - 20998NU - Dawn Gray   ------ heating issue when long gaming hours (49k)
(USA) Alienware -- mx14 does not have gen3 i7  ------- heats and noise but good ventilation's takes care of it. (80k)


IN GAMERS WE BELIEVE


----------



## Kamikaze007 (Nov 15, 2012)

Hey guys i am now the proud owner of NP550P5C-S01IN 

but need ur help here...it has only a single partition in which win 7 is installed...

i've created an additional partition by "Shrinking volume"
but still the system partition is around 500gb and i dont want so much space for win 7...


i was thinking of formatting it with the given cd... any suggestions ???


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 15, 2012)

^ download easeus partition manager.. And yeah join us owners on fb.. Check my sign



coldfury said:


> U SEEM SMART PLZ HALP ME............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bro if possible check out asus g series lappy or else y580 is best.. Try to avoid sammy s03... Heating etc.. If u are ready to do some modifications and all add it to list with priority least N yeah IN GAMERS WE BELIVE


----------



## Kamikaze007 (Nov 15, 2012)

thanx paratyush...n will join the page on fb soon


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 15, 2012)

@coldfury . Btw where did u came u know that y580 has heating issues..



Kamikaze007 said:


> thanx paratyush...n will join the page on fb soon


btw u screwed my name...


----------



## z123x (Nov 16, 2012)

Hey guys the np550p5c-s03in is available on d Samsung estore for 61k.(no Bluray?) 
Does ne 1 hav it? pls giv reviews...


----------



## coldfury (Nov 16, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> @coldfury . Btw where did u came u know that y580 has heating issues..
> 
> 
> Ideapad Y580 Heat Issues - Lenovo Community
> ...


----------



## Gtb93 (Nov 16, 2012)

coldfury said:


> pratyush997 said:
> 
> 
> > @coldfury . Btw where did u came u know that y580 has heating issues..
> ...


----------



## tv1993 (Nov 18, 2012)

Can someone please tell me how to update the BIOS?


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 18, 2012)

^^ *goo.gl/ZCRWa
or this direct link
*goo.gl/dF4HW


----------



## tv1993 (Nov 18, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^ *goo.gl/ZCRWa
> or this direct link
> *goo.gl/dF4HW


The first link says I have the latest BIOS version P06AAA and the 2nd link says I have a newer version of BIOS. My laptop is still throttling on AC supply even after having the latest bios.


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 18, 2012)

^ USe BIOS updater.. BTW mine started Random throttling after P06AAA update


----------



## tv1993 (Nov 18, 2012)

^Any way to switch to P05AAA.? Is it compatible with windows 8.? Any other alternatives.?


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 18, 2012)

^It's BIOS ROM..


----------



## tv1993 (Nov 19, 2012)

^Alright. Is there any way to downgrade to P05AAA. One of my friends got the motherboard replaced for his i5 version. The service center guy said that laptops manufactured before september have a defective motherboard.


----------



## Jakes (Nov 19, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^ download easeus partition manager.. And yeah join us owners on fb.. Check my sign
> 
> 
> bro if possible check out asus g series lappy or else y580 is best.. Try to avoid sammy s03... Heating etc.. If u are ready to do some modifications and all add it to list with priority least N yeah IN GAMERS WE BELIVE



is  lenovo y580 available in india? I dont think so


----------



## dan4u (Nov 19, 2012)

^^really? which service center?


----------



## tv1993 (Nov 19, 2012)

Somewhere in Bangalore.


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 19, 2012)

tv1993 said:


> Somewhere in Bangalore.


AFAIK It's Z580..


----------



## z123x (Nov 20, 2012)

z123x said:


> Hey guys the np550p5c-s03in is available on d Samsung estore for 61k.(no Bluray?)
> Does ne 1 hav it? pls giv reviews...



Does anyone has sammy s03 laptop? Should I buy dis 1 or s02?


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 20, 2012)

^Do you want to buy a Discontinued product!!


----------



## z123x (Nov 21, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^Do you want to buy a Discontinued product!!



S02 was avail at a local dealer until now. Has s03 been also discontind?


----------



## sj2202 (Nov 21, 2012)

z123x said:


> S02 was avail at a local dealer until now. Has s03 been also discontind?



Pratyush was talking about SO2....it has been discontinued(on flipkart)...you may still find it with some local dealer(I am trying the same).
Besides...someone reviewed the SO3 on flipkart...seems like the heating issues are still there.


----------



## navin143 (Nov 21, 2012)

please review SAMSUNG NP550P5C-S04IN...is there any heating problem as in SAMSUNG NP550P5C-S01IN..SAMSUNG NP550P5C-S01IN is permanently discontinued in flipkart and other sites is it because of this problem..have they solved the problem in S04IN laptop???and whats the battery life of SAMSUNG NP550P5C-S04IN?


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 21, 2012)

sj2202 said:


> Pratyush was talking about SO2....it has been discontinued(on flipkart)...you may still find it with some local dealer(I am trying the same).
> Besides...someone reviewed the SO3 on flipkart...seems like the heating issues are still there.


There are many S03 owners in the group  NOne of 'em faced issues!


----------



## sj2202 (Nov 21, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> There are many S03 owners in the group  NOne of 'em faced issues!



Hmmmm...thats good news... 
I spoke after reading the review on flipkart....and you yourself said a few posts above.."....Try to avoid sammy s03... Heating etc...."


----------



## Subhrajit (Nov 21, 2012)

First Thanks to This Thread Participents for So many help  to choosing Sammy NP550P:-> i7 3630QM Quad(8 Threads w/ HT) , 8GB DDR3 RAM, NVIDIA GT 650M 2GB, 1TB HDD 5400RPM, 1600x900 Matte display, JBL 3 (2.1).


I brought S03 Last Night . I want to test If it has heating issue or Not , Tell me wich game gave more load to The machine

How to Test Notebook Temrature cpu , Gpu ,HDD? And what are the Maximum and minimum Temparatures to called heating issue or not.


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 21, 2012)

@Subhrajit: Use HWMonitor to check temps. And CPU max temps is 105C but when yours cross 100C then call customer service. GPU max I am not sure, may be 90C. And don't bother about min temps.


----------



## sj2202 (Nov 21, 2012)

Subhrajit said:


> First Thanks to This Thread Participents for So many help  to choosing Sammy NP550P:-> i7 3630QM Quad(8 Threads w/ HT) , 8GB DDR3 RAM, NVIDIA GT 650M 2GB, 1TB HDD 5400RPM, 1600x900 Matte display, JBL 3 (2.1).
> 
> 
> I brought S03 Last Night . I want to test If it has heating issue or Not , Tell me wich game gave more load to The machine
> ...



Congratz Subhrajit!!..
You can try games like GTA 4,Max Payne 3,Crysis 2,Skyrim,NFS:MW(2012),Witcher 2,etc...but remember to keep your laptop nicely ventilated by either using 2 books method or a laptop cooler.
Happy gaming!!..


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 22, 2012)

@Subhrajit -Gta IV with enb/icenhancer mod on ultra! Never do it


----------



## tv1993 (Nov 24, 2012)

I downgraded the BIOS version from P06AAA to P05AAA. The laptop still lags on AC supply.


----------



## Aarish (Nov 25, 2012)

tv1993 said:


> I downgraded the BIOS version from P06AAA to P05AAA. The laptop still lags on AC supply.




how you downgraded ?? please tell..!! thnx


----------



## saurabhraipur19 (Nov 27, 2012)

*please reply guys.Its urgent*

Guys i have been following this post from page on.I have decided to go for S03/S04

Please tell me about heating issue of this laptop while playing medium graphics game like Bioshock 1,mafia 2 for 3-4 hrs on the go.

what were the max temperature for these medium graphics game when playing for 3-5 hrs continuously while plugged in.
this will be the deal breaker between samsung and inspiron15r turbo for me


----------



## duriel (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi, a quick question. Anyone running win8 pro 64 bit, which nvidia version are you using? I downloaded 306.97, but when I try to install it, it says not compatible hardware could be found. The reason I am trying to update is because games on steam are crashing with "r6016 not enough space space for thread data". So if anyone else using steam, which version of nvidia driver do you have?


----------



## dan4u (Nov 27, 2012)

Guys new BIOS is available P07AAA



duriel said:


> Hi, a quick question. Anyone running win8 pro 64 bit, which nvidia version are you using? I downloaded 306.97, but when I try to install it, it says not compatible hardware could be found. The reason I am trying to update is because games on steam are crashing with "r6016 not enough space space for thread data". So if anyone else using steam, which version of nvidia driver do you have?



I'm using 306.97, try installing it again. there is no need to remove the old driver to install a new one (unless you are installing an older driver).....did you use SW update or manually downloaded 306.97??


----------



## duriel (Nov 27, 2012)

My mistake, I downloaded desktop version drivers (650) instead of notebook ones (650M). Actually the version I had  previously was 310.xx (beta??), I don't know how it got installed, may be windows update/SW Update. Otherwise, I haven't manually fiddled with any drivers since I installed windows 8.

Ok, so uninstalled the old one and installed the latest recommended driver for 650M, that is 306.97, but still I get the issue. The only two non-Valve games I have in Steam are Dead Island and Fear 3. I haven't been able to start Fear 3 past the menus, while dead island crashes when playing in co-op mode (both crash with r6016 error). I have tried disabling "Enable Steam Community In-Game", also tried adding -d3d9 option to the games to force directx 9, since I heard lot of games don't run with dx11 cards by default. No luck.

At this point, I think I need to get more system data for the issue to be able to get any solution. I will look into in the next few days and see whats up with it. Thanks.


----------



## Cyborgz (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: please reply guys.Its urgent*



saurabhraipur19 said:


> Guys i have been following this post from page on.I have decided to go for S03/S04
> 
> Please tell me about heating issue of this laptop while playing medium graphics game like Bioshock 1,mafia 2 for 3-4 hrs on the go.
> 
> ...



Yes. I am about to purchase this laptop s03in by tmrw for 59K instead of Dell inspiron 15R Turbo (65K). Can anyone experienced the heating problem or Throttle Problem? How would be battery life 

s03in Users, Can you please share your Experience and Feedback with us. It would be more helpfull.

Thanks,
Cyborgz


----------



## tv1993 (Nov 27, 2012)

Aarish said:


> how you downgraded ?? please tell..!! thnx


Follow procedure on this link.
Samsung Laptops - Roll Back Bios Updates?

Use AFUWIN instead of WINFLASH in the command prompt to downgrade to P04AAA then upgrade to P05AA using the updater.


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 27, 2012)

^
1 for the awesome info!


----------



## asher (Nov 28, 2012)

guys any idea about the black value,brighness(cd/m2) and contrast ratio of so2 or s03.i heard the brighness is not upto the mark.


----------



## dr230 (Nov 28, 2012)

asher said:


> guys any idea about the black value,brighness(cd/m2) and contrast ratio of so2 or s03.i heard the brighness is not upto the mark.



I bought my NP550P back in may and was aware that the screen wasn't its strong point but hoped it would be good enough. However I find the black levels and flat color well below expectations (I dont know the exact ratings -sorry). I have recently upgraded my screen as I really like this laptop and considering I only paid £750 with vat back I went ahead and got a full HD replacement screen. 

Its not the best vid unfortunately as I used a Iphone to video the new screen. Although i think the difference in contrast and colour is obvious enough. 

Samsung NP550P7c 1080p screen upgrade - YouTube

David


----------



## z123x (Nov 28, 2012)

i hav 3 recovery partitions (500mb,23gb,1gb) , 1 efi system partition and 1 c drive of 900gb.
cud some1 pls help me abt wht i shud do..keep all 3 recovery partitions or remove some...
and wht is this efi system partition?
i want 3 main partitions(1 c drive 100gb , n 2 othr drives). pls wht shud i do?


----------



## asher (Nov 28, 2012)

dr230 said:


> I bought my NP550P back in may and was aware that the screen wasn't its strong point but hoped it would be good enough. However I find the black levels and flat color well below expectations (I dont know the exact ratings -sorry). I have recently upgraded my screen as I really like this laptop and considering I only paid £750 with vat back I went ahead and got a full HD replacement screen.
> 
> Its not the best vid unfortunately as I used a Iphone to video the new screen. Although i think the difference in contrast and colour is obvious enough.
> 
> ...


ty for the reply mate.... so my info ws correct screen is not upto the mark....
how much did it cost for the upgrade and any throttling issues??

anyway a grt idea and came out well,cheers mate.
P.S why is ur model 550p7c.


----------



## saurabhraipur19 (Nov 29, 2012)

@ pratyush997 @Swapnil26sps @dan4u and other active members

Please tell me about heating issue of this laptop while playing medium graphics game like Bioshock 1,mafia 2,diablo3  for 3-4 hrs on the go.

what were the max temperature for these medium graphics game when playing for 3-5 hrs continuously while plugged in.
this will be the deal breaker between samsung and inspiron15r turbo for me


----------



## tv1993 (Nov 29, 2012)

P07AAA doesn't fix throttling issues.


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 29, 2012)

saurabhraipur19 said:


> @ pratyush997 @Swapnil26sps @dan4u and other active members
> 
> Please tell me about heating issue of this laptop while playing medium graphics game like Bioshock 1,mafia 2,diablo3  for 3-4 hrs on the go.
> 
> ...


gta iv on high med for 4-5 hrs.. Max temps:- 93C


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 29, 2012)

saurabhraipur19 said:


> @ pratyush997 @Swapnil26sps @dan4u and other active members
> 
> Please tell me about heating issue of this laptop while playing medium graphics game like Bioshock 1,mafia 2,diablo3  for 3-4 hrs on the go.
> 
> ...



sorry bro i don't have these games. But i played GRID for around 3hrs, the max temp was 87(not sure, played long ago). But i am sure i never crossed 90. But the thing is, i don't play BF3 and MP3 kind of games which strain GPU CPU more. others can tell you more precisely about temps while playing these games.


----------



## nachoman1 (Nov 30, 2012)

dr230 said:


> I bought my NP550P back in may and was aware that the screen wasn't its strong point but hoped it would be good enough. However I find the black levels and flat color well below expectations (I dont know the exact ratings -sorry). I have recently upgraded my screen as I really like this laptop and considering I only paid £750 with vat back I went ahead and got a full HD replacement screen.
> 
> Its not the best vid unfortunately as I used a Iphone to video the new screen. Although i think the difference in contrast and colour is obvious enough.
> 
> ...



hi im interested in upgrading the screen could you give details of how you opened the screen ?
thanks


----------



## san6ind (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi All, I am new to this forum & planning to purchase the Samsung Series 5 NP550P5C-S03IN laptop & would like to know if there is any heating or throttling issues observed by anybody on the same and if possible what would be the best price for the same.

Thanks in advance & quick reply would be highly appreciated.


----------



## saurabhraipur19 (Nov 30, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> sorry bro i don't have these games. But i played GRID for around 3hrs, the max temp was 87(not sure, played long ago). But i am sure i never crossed 90. But the thing is, i don't play BF3 and MP3 kind of games which strain GPU CPU more. others can tell you more precisely about temps while playing these games.



thnks bro,more positively looking towards this notebook after ur response


----------



## saurabhraipur19 (Nov 30, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> gta iv on high med for 4-5 hrs.. Max temps:- 93C



Is it CPU max OR GPU,
bro u seems to be a big fan of gta 4,i have read all ur previous posts.
do u have any idea about some other less demanding games for extreme 4-5 hrs.what were the max temp u think


----------



## saurabhraipur19 (Nov 30, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> sorry bro i don't have these games. But i played GRID for around 3hrs, the max temp was 87(not sure, played long ago). But i am sure i never crossed 90. But the thing is, i don't play BF3 and MP3 kind of games which strain GPU CPU more. others can tell you more precisely about temps while playing these games.



thnks bro.looking more forward towards buying this beast after ur response


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 30, 2012)

saurabhraipur19 said:


> bro u seems to be a big fan of gta 4,i have read all ur previous posts.
> do u have any idea about some other less demanding games for extreme 4-5 hrs.what were the max temp u think


Yeah GTA IV is cool!BTW Just Cause 2 takes CPU to 85C and gpu is bit cool at 79C!


> Is it CPU max OR GPU,


It's CPU and Gpu at 89C


----------



## himanshuakatalli (Dec 1, 2012)

*Facing problems with linux installation on NP550P5C-S03IN*

Hello everyone....

I got NP550P5C - S03IN few weeks back, i tried installing opensuse in my laptop but had some issues of not booting from disc and from usb but i had it fixed.
But again i'm in serious trouble when i installed openSUSE in my laptop, it stop booting from harddrive and even in bios setup my harddisk was not appearing under boot priority option, to confirm the problem i did a fresh install of windows 7 and then the harddisk again appeared and laptop booted windows 7.

I tried 3 more different linux Fedora17, Linux Mint and Debian Linux, the same problem persisted with every linux, whenever i installed them, the installation went correctly without any problem or error but when i restarted to boot linux it didn't boot instead it went into bios setup and there i again saw that under boot priority option my harddisk was not appearing.

Does anyone have any idea about my problem?, please help me out, i'm a linux/pc user since very long time and its really hard to so suddenly switch to windows 8.

and yes please just to mention whenever i installed linux i did not dual boot with windows instead i first formatted my whole harddrive then created the linux partitions, and installed fresh copy.

Please help me out !!


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 1, 2012)

tv1993 said:


> P07AAA doesn't fix throttling issues.


huh! Were you facing it on p6?


----------



## duriel (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: Facing problems with linux installation on NP550P5C-S03IN*



himanshuakatalli said:


> Hello everyone....
> 
> I got NP550P5C - S03IN few weeks back, i tried installing opensuse in my laptop but had some issues of not booting from disc and from usb but i had it fixed.
> But again i'm in serious trouble when i installed openSUSE in my laptop, it stop booting from harddrive and even in bios setup my harddisk was not appearing under boot priority option, to confirm the problem i did a fresh install of windows 7 and then the harddisk again appeared and laptop booted windows 7.
> ...



Did you try disabling UEFI Boot in BIOS?


----------



## tv1993 (Dec 1, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> huh! Were you facing it on p6?



Yes. I have faced it on all the bios versions till now. I have no other choice than going to the service center.


----------



## dan4u (Dec 1, 2012)

tv1993 said:


> Yes. I have faced it on all the bios versions till now. I have no other choice than going to the service center.



hey which model do you have??


----------



## hhh (Dec 1, 2012)

Finally got my X-box controller.  I am super happy....
Guys could you please suggest me a nice wireless mice.

I am gaming gaming and gaming....
MP3 max temps goes 83... Just cause 2 is amazing no temps issue, most wanted 2012 yet to be played,,.... but graphics looks wow... GTA 4 yet to start, and many more games......

installed street fighter x ... it goes just grt with the controller.


----------



## tv1993 (Dec 1, 2012)

dan4u said:


> hey which model do you have??



Same as yours. S02IN


----------



## dan4u (Dec 1, 2012)

hhh said:


> Finally got my X-box controller.  I am super happy....
> Guys could you please suggest me a nice wireless mice.
> 
> I am gaming gaming and gaming....


if its for gaming then better get a wired mouse...


----------



## himanshuakatalli (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: Facing problems with linux installation on NP550P5C-S03IN*

@duriel

When i formatted my original windows.. i disabled secure boot and change the "UEFI" boot mode to "UEFI and CSM" boot mode...  still when installed opensuse it was not booting...

There are three boot modes available:

CSM OS
UEFI OS
CSM and UEFI OS

I'm presently booting on 3rd one that is- CSM and UEFI OS
now which boot mode should i choose to boot linux ?


----------



## nachoman1 (Dec 3, 2012)

nachoman1 said:


> hi im interested in upgrading the screen could you give details of how you opened the screen ?
> thanks



Ok tried taking the screen bezel off got it off the top and sides but can't remove the bottom edge or more to the point the lower corners and hinge , does anyone know how to remove the screen .


----------



## duriel (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: Facing problems with linux installation on NP550P5C-S03IN*



himanshuakatalli said:


> @duriel
> 
> When i formatted my original windows.. i disabled secure boot and change the "UEFI" boot mode to "UEFI and CSM" boot mode...  still when installed opensuse it was not booting...
> 
> ...



Ok, so since you got Windows 8 PC, they have removed the option to disable UEFI boot. Since I got Windows 7 PC, I have Arch Linux running fine. This link might help a bit: You'll be able to install Linux on most Windows 8 PCs  If you do find a working solution but have issues you could drop by any of the linux distro channels on IRC freenode network freenode Web IRC (qwebirc).


----------



## dan4u (Dec 4, 2012)

hey does anyone know who manufactures the 1TB hard disk in our laptop?? is it Samsung?


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 4, 2012)

dan4u said:


> hey does anyone know who manufactures the 1TB hard disk in our laptop?? is it Samsung?


IDK But they make worst-est drives ever in HDD History!


----------



## san6ind (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi, Has anybody tried formatting Windows 8 & then using WIN 7 ULTIMATE 64 BIT edition to use as Default OS for the Samsung NP550P5C-S03IN Laptop. If yes then what is the procedure to do the same. ALso can you make a copy of the Pre-installed WIN 8 64 BIT on a USB HDD or a BACKUP of it. Pls help me on the same as i am very new here.


----------



## dan4u (Dec 4, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> IDK But they make worst-est drives ever in HDD History!



yea, I guess they could have done better. btw what issues have you had with the HDD?? I'm considering upgrading mine...

edit:- ours is a Seagate Samsung Spinpoint 1TB hard disk


----------



## sj2202 (Dec 5, 2012)

Ordered SO3IN through flipkart!!
Thank you everyone for the support.


----------



## !!..Nicks..!! (Dec 5, 2012)

Hey evryone, i have been going thru all the posts from a long time.. finally the wait is over for me..
Goin to buy sammy this month. but not able decide among s02 and s03..


----------



## !!..Nicks..!! (Dec 5, 2012)

dan4u said:


> yea, I guess they could have done better. btw what issues have you had with the HDD?? I'm considering upgrading mine...
> 
> edit:- ours is a Seagate Samsung Spinpoint 1TB hard disk



hey dan4u i have a question.. s02 has again hit samsung stores .. is thr any possiblity thr will be no throttling issues watsoever??


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 5, 2012)

^Congrats!


----------



## dan4u (Dec 5, 2012)

!!..Nicks..!! said:


> hey dan4u i have a question.. s02 has again hit samsung stores .. is thr any possiblity thr will be no throttling issues watsoever??



if you want bluray get the s02, or else get s03......and no there won't be any throttling...


----------



## !!..Nicks..!! (Dec 5, 2012)

dan4u said:


> if you want bluray get the s02, or else get s03......and no there won't be any throttling...



do u think the refurbished s02 will have throttling issues again?? after discontinuing it they have relaunched .. may be the issues have been fixed..
considering past s02 has dissappointed us.. yes BDROM s always a better option.. M not a heavy gamer.. used to be one

but with this beast i wanna go back in past so audio n graphics are of main concern here


----------



## !!..Nicks..!! (Dec 5, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^Congrats!



hey pratyush u seem to be the first proud owner of sammy s02 it wld be crazy askin u if i should take s02 or s03?? but u know pretty well about ur sammy.. can u guide me which one to go with??

are thr any other differences in both models apart from technical specs????


----------



## sj2202 (Dec 5, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^Congrats!



Thanks man.....feels great after finally ordering something..


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 5, 2012)

!!..Nicks..!! said:


> hey pratyush u seem to be the first proud owner of sammy s02 it wld be crazy askin u if i should take s02 or s03?? but u know pretty well about ur sammy.. can u guide me which one to go with??
> 
> are thr any other differences in both models apart from technical specs????


S03 Anyday!! 

BTW Guyz!! Totally 
Dafuq is this


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/DYvrI.jpg


A Lappy with GT 630 and priced @ 68k


----------



## !!..Nicks..!! (Dec 6, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> S03 Anyday!!
> 
> BTW Guyz!! Totally
> Dafuq is this
> ...



thanks pratyush will take in the next week


----------



## sagar111 (Dec 6, 2012)

hi I just bought s03 its amazing but initially it is using 6gb ram on ideal.anyone pls help how to fix it


----------



## dan4u (Dec 6, 2012)

sagar111 said:


> hi I just bought s03 its amazing but initially it is using 6gb ram on ideal.anyone pls help how to fix it



Uninstall Intellimemory, its not working properly, takes up neary 6gb ram


----------



## sagar111 (Dec 6, 2012)

ty dan now its using below 2gb dam what sort of app[intellimemory] that is takes nearly 4 gb.
right now im in win8 can i upgrade to pro if so how?


----------



## sj2202 (Dec 6, 2012)

Did anyone buy the SO3IN through flipkart?
If yes,then did you get any bag and recovery disc?

Are the vents below the laptop exactly same as SO2?
I'll be getting mine delivered by monday...


----------



## sagar111 (Dec 7, 2012)

hi guys i just played nfs mw 2012 for 10 min and my system starts heat and this is the snap is this normal and my adapter will also heat its so hot that i cant touch the adapter


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 7, 2012)

^that seems to be a crazy process screwing CPU in the background!


----------



## sagar111 (Dec 8, 2012)

any suggestion what should i need to do if i wont play games  the temp is always 45 - 50 deg and what is the normal temp when u play games ?

Guys reply please my new s03in temp is reaching 80-92 deg while playing the game(nfs mw 2012) but no lag or throttling  is this normal while playing game?


----------



## sj2202 (Dec 9, 2012)

Guys I am in trouble.
Yesterday I tried to partition my HDD using EaseUS partition master and as it was doing it I got BSOD..."error 0xc0000225"...I had not created a recover diskpullhair and now I am helpless....
After searching on the internet I found a very similar story
I really need your help guys...can anybody here create a Windows 8(not pro) recovery disc and upload it online please?..


----------



## santoshk87 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi guys,

I am a bit confused between Samsung NP550P5C-S03IN (INR 59,995 on flipkart) and Dell Inspiron Turbo (INR 64,670) . I have chosen i7, 8gb ram, FHD config for dell.

I know this is discussed before. But at last plz answer me once since you all have been using sammy for sometime. Is the heating issue still there ? Answer honestly, coz i will be keeping the lappy all time on my bed. so cooling pad doesn't matter. 

Heating issue will be the onbly deal-breaker for me. Also, in the long - run heating reduces the life of lappy. Plz answer soon. I have to buy today.


----------



## alpha34 (Dec 11, 2012)

there is no heating issue in newer builds......but if i highly recommend taking cooling pad if ur using it on ur bed as vent's get covered so will result in overheating.....u take any brand u "MUST" have cooling pad if ur using on bed....


----------



## Cyborgz (Dec 12, 2012)

Yes, Purchased S03IN in direct Samsung dealer for 59,000 INR (which is 995 INR less than Flipkart or any other online show room)

Simply the best. Much happy with its performance so far! Would like to know if some one had installed LINUX successfully (As Dual Boot) in S03in? Searched many threads, but there is issue with UEFI Secured boot. Please guide me (step by step) if they got working one.

Thanks!!


----------



## sj2202 (Dec 12, 2012)

Just now returned my SO3IN back to flipkart.....will be getting a refund.


----------



## asher (Dec 12, 2012)

sj2202 said:


> Guys I am in trouble.
> Yesterday I tried to partition my HDD using EaseUS partition master and as it was doing it I got BSOD..."error 0xc0000225"...I had not created a recover diskpullhair and now I am helpless....
> After searching on the internet I found a very similar story
> I really need your help guys...can anybody here create a Windows 8(not pro) recovery disc and upload it online please?..


are u going for a refund bcz of the above prob or anything else??


----------



## gulati.ishank (Dec 12, 2012)

Should i go for
Samsung NP550P5C-S04IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1 TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph): Flipkart.com
or
The Dell Online Store: Build Your System


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 12, 2012)

will you play games?^^?

will you play games?^^?


----------



## dan4u (Dec 12, 2012)

sj2202 said:


> Just now returned my SO3IN back to flipkart.....will be getting a refund.



what happened? and make sure refund is not added to flipkart wallet.....


----------



## sj2202 (Dec 12, 2012)

sj2202 said:


> Guys I am in trouble.
> Yesterday I tried to partition my HDD using EaseUS partition master and as it was doing it I got BSOD..."error 0xc0000225"...I had not created a recover diskpullhair and now I am helpless....
> After searching on the internet I found a very similar story
> I really need your help guys...can anybody here create a Windows 8(not pro) recovery disc and upload it online please?..





dan4u said:


> what happened? and make sure refund is not added to flipkart wallet.....





asher said:


> are u going for a refund bcz of the above prob or anything else??


I took the laptop to a service center and they were not able to repair it despite having a recovery disc....There was something wrong with BIOS...It was not giving any option to boot from disc or USB(They said that it could be a motherboard problem too since the laptop was automatically shutting down in the BIOS menu)....They offered me a refund via check but it would take 15-20 days....Flipkart is doing the same in 3-4 days on my dad's credit card(not the wallet).

Honestly,I did not even want a refund....I was expecting a replacement...But I guess flipkart did not offer it to me because it's currently out of stock.
Hmmmm....any suggestions for me now?


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 12, 2012)

sj2202 said:


> I took the laptop to a service center and they were not able to repair it despite having a recovery disc....There was something wrong with BIOS...It was not giving any option to boot from disc or USB(They said that it could be a motherboard problem too since the laptop was automatically shutting down in the BIOS menu)....They offered me a refund via check but it would take 15-20 days....Flipkart is doing the same in 3-4 days on my dad's credit card(not the wallet).
> 
> Honestly,I did not even want a refund....I was expecting a replacement...But I guess flipkart did not offer it to me because it's currently out of stock.
> Hmmmm....any suggestions for me now?


 a mobo replacement can even fix it or a BIOS reflash might fix it!
BTW It's good that you are wee-bit satisfied w/ refund


----------



## sj2202 (Dec 12, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> a mobo replacement can even fix it or a BIOS reflash might fix it!
> BTW It's good that you are wee-bit satisfied w/ refund


They offered me a mobo replacement....But don't you think it is better to buy a new laptop rather than the one which malfunctions after using it for barely 2 hours(which included win update and AV update)..


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 12, 2012)

sj2202 said:


> They offered me a mobo replacement....But don't you think it is better to buy a new laptop rather than the one which malfunctions after using it for barely 2 hours(which included win update and AV update)..


Yeah BTW 2 hours lol


----------



## sj2202 (Dec 12, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Yeah BTW 2 hours lol



Seriously...


----------



## gulati.ishank (Dec 13, 2012)

Yeah,
Gaming is one of the primary need.


----------



## Ashish247 (Dec 13, 2012)

gulati.ishank said:


> Yeah,
> Gaming is one of the primary need @pratyush997



If temperatures upto/around 90 are tolerable go with samsung.. else with dell(for gaming)


----------



## gulati.ishank (Dec 13, 2012)

Ashish247 said:


> If temperatures upto/around 90 are tolerable go with samsung.. else with dell(for gaming)





pratyush997 said:


> will you play games?^^?
> 
> will you play games?^^?


Are all samsung notebooks facing overheating issues cos i almost made my mind to buy NP550-S04IN.


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 13, 2012)

gulati.ishank said:


> Are all samsung notebooks facing overheating issues cos i almost made my mind to buy NP550-S04IN.


Bro see, I got a FB group of the owners in which there are 95 Owners and very few faced issues like Dead Pixel, Overheating!!
Though All fixed by CC!!


----------



## Ashish247 (Dec 13, 2012)

gulati.ishank said:


> Are all samsung notebooks facing overheating issues cos i almost made my mind to buy NP550-S04IN.



Is 90 really "over"heating.. it was way above this before last bios release.. and i'm talking about 90 with latest games like hitman absolution.. rest remain below 90


----------



## gulati.ishank (Dec 13, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Bro see, I got a FB group of the owners in which there are 95 Owners and very few faced issues like Dead Pixel, Overheating!!
> Though All fixed by CC!!



So, should i go with 15r turbo for gaming cos earlier i was leaning towards 550p due to better gpu and antiglare display.


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 13, 2012)

gulati.ishank said:


> So, should i go with 15r turbo for gaming cos earlier i was leaning towards 550p due to better gpu and antiglare display.


did you got what I said?


----------



## gulati.ishank (Dec 13, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> did you got what I said?



Yeah, 
but i am still confused b/w the 2.
I see that you also own np550 ,if the issues with this laptop are solved i would like to go for the same but many people are still complaining about it even after the bios update.I am only a casual gamer(2hrs max at stretch) but i will play new games like hitman and if the temp reaches 90 then it will be a problem,so what will be your opinion (a bit detailed if you have time) b/w these 2.


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 13, 2012)

gulati.ishank said:


> Yeah,
> but i am still confused b/w the 2.
> I see that you also own np550 ,if the issues with this laptop are solved i would like to go for the same but many people are still complaining about it even after the bios update.I am only a casual gamer(2hrs max at stretch) but i will play new games like hitman3 and if the temp reaches 90 then it will be a problem,so what will be your opinion (a bit detailed if you have time) b/w these 2.


Pm Sent! BTW IMO for Gaming Sammy is any day better than the dell 
I used to play 4-5 hr (Until my dad won't screw me) and max temps after MOBO replacement was 92C(GTA IV on Med-High)


----------



## alpha34 (Dec 14, 2012)

dude i had throttling issues got my mobo replaced and from that day im playing high end games like AC3,Far cry 3, GTA 4(waiting badly for newer GTA) games for more than 5 hours and no sign of overheating. Temp of 90+ is normal it is not overheating unless it reaches 100+. So go for sammy lappy


----------



## Ashish247 (Dec 14, 2012)

alpha34 said:


> dude i had throttling issues got my mobo replaced and from that day im playing high end games like AC3,Far cry 3, GTA 4(waiting badly for newer GTA) games for more than 5 hours and no sign of overheating. Temp of 90+ is normal it is not overheating unless it reaches 100+. So go for sammy lappy


 Agreed.. i love this thing for the games it can play at the settings and the resolution.. everything is ++.. 


gulati.ishank said:


> Yeah,
> but i am still confused b/w the 2.
> I see that you also own np550 ,if the issues with this laptop are solved i would like to go for the same but many people are still complaining about it even after the bios update.I am only a casual gamer(2hrs max at stretch) but i will play new games like hitman and if the temp reaches 90 then it will be a problem,so what will be your opinion (a bit detailed if you have time) b/w these 2.



No issues nothing.. 90 is very acceptable with me, yes dell is ice-cool and good and all but Sammy gives you a better experience at a slight compromise with temperatures which wont affect it... and yes you still have 2 yrs of warranty and laptop will shutdown if it reaches the danger zone.. and CC will bear the repairing in case anything happens due to temperatures(was told by cc)..i've played hitman absolution 3+ hrs 2-3 times in a single run max temp was 91.. assassins creed 3(3+ hrs) was 89.. haven't seen temps around 95 for a about a month now.


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 14, 2012)

@gulati.ishank: above 95 is not good. temp like 90-91c are somewhat acceptable. and you won't play for 3-4hrs so you should not worry much.


----------



## sj2202 (Dec 15, 2012)

I know this is off topic...but should I go for this ??


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 15, 2012)

Yes..


----------



## dan4u (Dec 15, 2012)

sj2202 said:


> I know this is off topic...but should I go for this ??



no, the seller doesn't have any feedback. its better you look elsewhere......


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 16, 2012)

sj2202 said:


> I know this is off topic...but should I go for this ??


Seller can't be trusted  Be safe than Sorry!


----------



## tv1993 (Dec 17, 2012)

Is anyone else having a problem starting Far Cry 3 on windows 8 S02IN? The game crashes even before starting and that's when i apply the crack. Uplay can't even start the original game.


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 17, 2012)

tv1993 said:


> Is anyone else having a problem starting Far Cry 3 on windows 8 S02IN? The game crashes even before starting and that's when i apply the *crack*. Uplay can't even start the *original game*.


Crack and original game!
???


----------



## tv1993 (Dec 17, 2012)

You can imagine my frustration when the original didn't work. I thought it was a problem with Uplay so i cracked the game. It's still not working. I couldn't find any solution on the net.


----------



## deoxy (Dec 19, 2012)

can someone tell me the price of SO4IN in delhi??


----------



## Nojas (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi. I'm new to this forum. I bought Samsung np550p7c-s02 and have one problem. JBL soundsystem works only in one channel at one time. If I am listening to the music or something I can choose between 2 speakers on the top or a subwoofer on the bottom. What should I do (drivers? changing preferences?) to get all speakers work together (2.1). Can sb help me, please?


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 20, 2012)

Update the sound drivers, my friend also had the same problem.....


----------



## Nojas (Dec 21, 2012)

Thx, it works, but I had doubts that it will work on Win8 'cuz it's written that the drivers are for win7. But as I said, it works, for those who have same problem .


----------



## deoxy (Dec 21, 2012)

lapcom in nehru place delhi is giving me SO1IN for 51k and SO2IN for 57k ,says come loaded with w8
is the shop reliable???
which one should i buy??


----------



## !!..Nicks..!! (Dec 21, 2012)

deoxy said:


> lapcom in nehru place delhi is giving me SO1IN for 51k and SO2IN for 57k ,says come loaded with w8
> is the shop reliable???
> which one should i buy??




Its an old stock they are providing..DONT BUY.. Even i was tempted listening to it.. S01 and S02 come pre-installed with win 7.. Even i heard they replace original parts with the fake and seal it so as to look brand new..SO i got myself S03.. 

Beauty with the beast


----------



## deoxy (Dec 21, 2012)

!!..Nicks..!! said:


> Its an old stock they are providing..DONT BUY.. Even i was tempted listening to it.. S01 and S02 come pre-installed with win 7.. Even i heard they replace original parts with the fake and seal it so as to look brand new..SO i got myself S03..
> 
> Beauty with the beast




Where did you buy it from and for how much??


----------



## !!..Nicks..!! (Dec 22, 2012)

deoxy said:


> Where did you buy it from and for how much??



Bought it from a samsung dealer in nehru place for 57k..


----------



## deoxy (Dec 22, 2012)

!!..Nicks..!! said:


> Bought it from a samsung dealer in nehru place for 57k..





Can you pm me the dealers name and no ;what else did you get with it??


----------



## !!..Nicks..!! (Dec 22, 2012)

deoxy said:


> Can you pm me the dealers name and no ;what else did you get with it??



Thr was some cleaning kit, a mouse , a headphone, a samsung backpack and those travel vouchers they advertise..
Alng wid the 2 year warranty


----------



## Nishi Navin (Dec 22, 2012)

I am going to buy S04 this week..
Has anyone got anything using the 0% emi they are offering on credit cards?
Me thinking to get it via emi from hdfc..are there any hidden charges?


----------



## !!..Nicks..!! (Dec 24, 2012)

Nishi Navin said:


> I am going to buy S04 this week..
> Has anyone got anything using the 0% emi they are offering on credit cards?
> Me thinking to get it via emi from hdfc..are there any hidden charges?



Better consult an hdfc credit card customer care representative... Yes there are hidden charges..Processing fee of the vendor,bank etc. and the interest.. 0% refers to no interest so samsung is not taking any interest but the bank may..

So talk to an hdfc guy first before involving uslf in credit card thing..

So the overall cost of the item which u pay thru EMI's turns out to be way more than the actual cost..


----------



## Cyborgz (Dec 24, 2012)

Nishi Navin said:


> I am going to buy S04 this week..
> Has anyone got anything using the 0% emi they are offering on credit cards?
> Me thinking to get it via emi from hdfc..are there any hidden charges?



yes, Purchased using HDFC credit card from authorized samsung dealer. However, the swiped my CC amount of 59K for mobile and they converted the same into 0% EMI. May be there is EMI plan for Mobiles i guess hence they used it for mobile. But i have got the Invoice with details of Lap which i have purchased. yes processing charge is there Other than that there is no other hidden charges.


----------



## sj2202 (Dec 25, 2012)

Hello everyone  I am thinking of purchasing S03IN again from the samsung e-store.
Does anybody know how much time they take to deliver?
Any freebies??
And can the S02IN owners tell me the watt rating of their JBL speakers and subwoofers?.
Is it the same as S03IN( "JBL Stereo Speakers ( 2 W x 2 ) with Sub-woofer ( 5 W )" )?

I wanted to know whether they were better or equal to the XPS 15 (l502x) because it has ( JBL Stereo Speakers ( 4 W x 2 ) with Sub-woofer ( 12 W ) )


----------



## darkmaster (Dec 25, 2012)

is there any shop in pune where i can buy samsung 550p s03?? 
local dealers r saying that it hasn't reached the local market yet..


----------



## hhh (Dec 25, 2012)

dan4u said:


> if its for gaming then better get a wired mouse...



Hi Dan4u,

I bought a G400 ..  Please tell me where I can download its software. Are there any other features i can explore ???


----------



## dan4u (Dec 25, 2012)

hhh said:


> Hi Dan4u,
> 
> I bought a G400 ..  Please tell me where I can download its software. Are there any other features i can explore ???



congrats, go to logitech's website choose support+ download, and select your product........download the software you'll know what all features it has.....


----------



## RON28 (Dec 26, 2012)

darkmaster said:


> is there any shop in pune where i can buy samsung 550p s03??
> local dealers r saying that it hasn't reached the local market yet..



have you searched the laptop at tilak road, swargate?


----------



## darkmaster (Dec 26, 2012)

RON28 said:


> have you searched the laptop at tilak road, swargate?



no i havn't...i'm about to go there n check....i have searched for it at pimpri chinchwad and mg road....but found nothing...
do u know any good shop at tilak road??


----------



## !!..Nicks..!! (Dec 26, 2012)

hhh said:


> Hi Dan4u,
> 
> I bought a G400 ..  Please tell me where I can download its software. Are there any other features i can explore ???



Hey congrats.. It really is a popular gaming mouse nowadays.. BTW how much did it cost you and from where did you purchase??



sj2202 said:


> Hello everyone  I am thinking of purchasing S03IN again from the samsung e-store.
> Does anybody know how much time they take to deliver?
> Any freebies??
> And can the S02IN owners tell me the watt rating of their JBL speakers and subwoofers?.
> ...




I have the xact same question..

Hello guys, got a little problem with s03.. one of the usb port(usb 2.0) is not detecting the mouse.. wat prob could it be??? Need Urgent help..


----------



## hhh (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks Dan4u 

@!!..Nicks..!! Thanks  Check I have sent u a PM.


----------



## asher (Dec 26, 2012)

so3 is a grt lappy to all those who are still hesitating...


P.S:i hesitated for 4 months before taking the plunge...


----------



## !!..Nicks..!! (Dec 27, 2012)

hhh said:


> Thanks Dan4u
> 
> @!!..Nicks..!! Thanks  Check I have sent u a PM.



Thanks bro 

BTW does it happen to be a mobo problem if one of the usb 2.0 ports stop working or any drivers might fix this issue??
Anyone pls i need a quick reply...


----------



## anikesh102 (Dec 28, 2012)

I have to buy a gaming laptop in next 4 days..... my budget is 70k.... i have checked dell 15r turbo and 17r turbo and Samsung s03in and s04in but i m really confused... so please if any1 could help i would really appreciate it...


----------



## !!..Nicks..!! (Dec 28, 2012)

anikesh102 said:


> I have to buy a gaming laptop in next 4 days..... my budget is 70k.... i have checked dell 15r turbo and 17r turbo and Samsung s03in and s04in but i m really confused... so please if any1 could help i would really appreciate it...



samsung so3 anyday if ur main purpose is only gaming then even s04 is fine..for future proof sake, go for s03...

M happy with my purchase i.e. s03 wich i bought after goin thru 3 months of reviews from critics n the ppl who used it.. u wont regret it..

BEtter looks,brilliant speakers,hardcore GPU,slim design like an ultrabook---- A COMPLETE ENTERTAINMENT PACKAGE

A big NO to 15r turbo..U can consider 17r turbo but its huge to carry around.. portability factor is missing..

Now its ur personal choice to either go with s03 or 17r turbo..


----------



## anikesh102 (Dec 28, 2012)

!!..Nicks..!! said:


> samsung so3 anyday if ur main purpose is only gaming then even s04 is fine..for future proof sake, go for s03...
> 
> M happy with my purchase i.e. s03 wich i bought after goin thru 3 months of reviews from critics n the ppl who used it.. u wont regret it..
> 
> ...


thanks for your suggestion.... i called the local dealer here... he said s03 is not available... and he can provide me s04... he told me that s03 is not available anywhere and he can't give an ETA for when it ll be available... so i have now only 1 option that's s04.... so is there any drawback of getting i5 instead of i7...
i have to play 3-4hrs daily and some programming in eclipse and visual studio etc.... so pls help me i m in a hurry i have to order s04 today or tmrrw....
and also should i wait for like a month... are there any upcoming laptops in samsung or others.... pls reply fast....


----------



## sh1v (Dec 28, 2012)

Hey guys, I was looking to buy a S03 in a couple of days.

What would be a good place (specific shop, if possible  in Delhi to buy from and what would be the best price?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## govinda123 (Dec 28, 2012)

!!..Nicks..!! said:


> Bought it from a samsung dealer in nehru place for 57k..



Can you pm me the dealers name and address.


----------



## sh1v (Dec 28, 2012)

!!..Nicks..!! said:


> Bought it from a samsung dealer in nehru place for 57k..



Can you PM me too? 

btw, I rung up a few sammy dealers (got their numbers from sammy site) at nehru place and all of them offered me S03 at 55.5k... do you they are legit?  :s


----------



## tv1993 (Dec 28, 2012)

I have 5 stuck pixels(or bright white spots usually visible when there is a white background) on my screen. Is there a possible fix or I have to give it to the service center?. Also is there any way to turn off the screen without turning off the laptop?


----------



## deoxy (Dec 28, 2012)

sh1v said:


> Can you PM me too?
> 
> btw, I rung up a few sammy dealers (got their numbers from sammy site) at nehru place and all of them offered me S03 at 55.5k... do you they are legit?  :s


who's offering you s03 @55.5k???
even i asked around the best i could get was 57k


----------



## sh1v (Dec 29, 2012)

deoxy said:


> who's offering you s03 @55.5k???
> even i asked around the best i could get was 57k



LAPPIE SHOPPE
Call Store: 9211778899

DIGITUS ELECTRONICS
Call Store: 9958580647

CONTEC SYSTEMS
Call Store: 9810295800

all at nehru place and all of them told me 55.5k


----------



## deoxy (Dec 29, 2012)

sh1v said:


> LAPPIE SHOPPE
> Call Store: 9211778899
> 
> DIGITUS ELECTRONICS
> ...





wtf flipkart offers i5 one at this price!!
well 55.5k is very low
makes the deal seem fishy
wht are they selling i5 for??
you cld buy if pack is sealed bcase they are authurised dealers


----------



## sh1v (Dec 29, 2012)

^ didnt ask about i5...
does seem fishy, which is why i was wondering if anyone can tell me a more tried and trusted alternative..


----------



## deoxy (Dec 29, 2012)

sh1v said:


> ^ didnt ask about i5...
> does seem fishy, which is why i was wondering if anyone can tell me a more tried and trusted alternative..



rr systems would be best


----------



## RON28 (Dec 29, 2012)

darkmaster said:


> no i havn't...i'm about to go there n check....i have searched for it at pimpri chinchwad and mg road....but found nothing...
> do u know any good shop at tilak road??



Iam from pune only and i bought SO1IN for 48.5K from tikal road...check there...lots of laptop showrooms are there.


----------



## KyleSforza (Dec 29, 2012)

sj2202 said:


> They offered me a mobo replacement....But don't you think it is better to buy a new laptop rather than the one which malfunctions after using it for barely 2 hours(which included win update and AV update)..



You installed EASUS on it, you screwed up, then hows it the laptop's fault? o.0 I had exact same problem, screwed up the same way within 3 hours of getting it, the cc took 2 weeks to repair it after numerous phone calls. All that was needed, was a recovery. No replacements, no openings. EASUS somehow corrupts the windows on laptop HDD. Why not use the built in partition tool?

Anyway, your loss, you don't get to feel the best no more.


----------



## imrock (Dec 29, 2012)

*GUYS HELP PLEASE*

Im using s-02 with windows 8, my d drive is lost thanks to samsung recovery solution 5..i think i had deleted the samsung recovery partition while partitioning but just now i pressed f4 on startup and it took me to samsung recovery solution 5, took a lot of time and then just showed me the menu of backup restore n all, i exited and then back to windows i got no d drive

I used disk management but it showed no option for that drive which had 452gb, its healthy so i used easus partition manager to assign a drive letter and it failed and now its d drive but no space and windows says it needs to format to use that drive.....please tell me how to proceed

I had more than 300gb of my data on that drive :'(


----------



## asdewka (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi guys !

I just bought this laptop and I am not very happy about windows 8, so I wanted to install 7 on it, however I got several issues here. First of all I do not see any other possibilities of boot priority than just the default one(windows boot manager or sth). I wanted to install from USB, I disabled the setting I should, but still no luck.. got only default one and Disable options. Secondly I wanted to try to install it from DVD, but my MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ8D1 cannot read the disk at all(tried them on another computer - everything works).

Is there any way to make it boot from USB, or is there a any driver(or some fix) for my DVD-ROM drive?

Thank you in advance. Hope for your help.


----------



## Ashish247 (Dec 30, 2012)

imrock said:


> View attachment 8219
> 
> *GUYS HELP PLEASE*
> 
> ...



Partition Wizard Bootable CD allows user to manage partition directly with partition manager bootable CD.
You can use above software to recover the data


----------



## imrock (Dec 30, 2012)

Ashish247 said:


> Partition Wizard Bootable CD allows user to manage partition directly with partition manager bootable CD.
> You can use above software to recover the data



not working, the drive is showing as completely full, no recovery feature working either but thanks for the suggestion


----------



## magnet (Dec 30, 2012)

any idea about prices and where to get s03 in mumbai.I hardly see them.


----------



## Ashish247 (Dec 30, 2012)

imrock said:


> not working, the drive is showing as completely full, no recovery feature working either but thanks for the suggestion



Did you try booting it with the cd/dvd with that utility? Coz it worked in similar cases.


----------



## imrock (Dec 30, 2012)

imrock said:


> View attachment 8219
> 
> *GUYS HELP PLEASE*
> 
> ...





Ashish247 said:


> Did you try booting it with the cd/dvd with that utility? Coz it worked in similar cases.



*SOLVED*

FINALLY, used Easus recovery wizard, entered the full version code i found online and bam, in 5 hours all my data transferred to my external hdd!! Also thanks ashish for your assistance, i tried the bootable cd too but the recovery software insisted on backing it on unallocated space which means i had to unallocate some part of my hdd which i found confusing


----------



## anikesh102 (Dec 30, 2012)

Samsung NP550P5C-S04IN owners...... pls guys can u tell me does this new model of this series have heating issue or not.... temp upto 80 is normal in gaming for me... but does it exceed so much....  i m planning to order this tomorrow bcoz in my city  S03 model is not available.... pls help....


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 30, 2012)

^ if so3 ain't available, get one from Flipkart


----------



## magnet (Dec 31, 2012)

Any Mumbai buyer of so3. Here.


----------



## shadowstep (Dec 31, 2012)

newish S03/S04 owners, please post CPU/GPU temps(while gaming)


----------



## sj2202 (Jan 2, 2013)

KyleSforza said:


> You installed EASUS on it, you screwed up, then hows it the laptop's fault? o.0 I had exact same problem, screwed up the same way within 3 hours of getting it, the cc took 2 weeks to repair it after numerous phone calls. All that was needed, was a recovery. No replacements, no openings. EASUS somehow corrupts the windows on laptop HDD. Why not use the built in partition tool?
> 
> Anyway, your loss, you don't get to feel the best no more.



Ahh...I wish you had screwed up before me...then I would have been careful about EaseUS.. 

The service center Engineer had a recovery disk...but the laptop did not read it.....He tried using an external ODD.....still the same result.And the laptop kept shutting down automatically,even on power supply....then he sort of concluded that it could be a mobo problem....anyways....he wasn't able to repair....flipkart was ready to give a refund....so I took it.. 

Now I'm thinking about another S03IN...or a gaming PC which will surely be better than the "best"..


----------



## asher (Jan 2, 2013)

anikesh102 said:


> Samsung NP550P5C-S04IN owners...... pls guys can u tell me does this new model of this series have heating issue or not.... temp upto 80 is normal in gaming for me... but does it exceed so much....  i m planning to order this tomorrow bcoz in my city  S03 model is not available.... pls help....



no heating issues mate,go for it,only thing that i wish ws a better screen,like more pure white screen and better contrast..
nothing is perfect.....this almost is.....


----------



## !!..Nicks..!! (Jan 3, 2013)

anikesh102 said:


> thanks for your suggestion.... i called the local dealer here... he said s03 is not available... and he can provide me s04... he told me that s03 is not available anywhere and he can't give an ETA for when it ll be available... so i have now only 1 option that's s04.... so is there any drawback of getting i5 instead of i7...
> i have to play 3-4hrs daily and some programming in eclipse and visual studio etc.... so pls help me i m in a hurry i have to order s04 today or tmrrw....
> and also should i wait for like a month... are there any upcoming laptops in samsung or others.... pls reply fast....



sorry for the late reply..
If ur in for gaming and programming aspect, i5 is sufficient for you.. its just that i7 ll be future proof.. as of now i5 ll suffice ur needs(gaming on all current games in market and the software tools u mentioned) and ur lappy ll be relatively cooler compared to lappy with i7 processor..

so if i7 not available u can go wid i5.. no issues at all..


----------



## sj2202 (Jan 3, 2013)

Do you think this is reliable?
I think it is.
Lenovo Y580

And this too NP550P5c-S02IN


----------



## !!..Nicks..!! (Jan 3, 2013)

sj2202 said:


> Do you think this is reliable?
> I think it is.
> Lenovo Y580
> 
> And this too NP550P5c-S02IN



u can avoid s02 since its discontinued due to manufacturing defects.. lenovo would be a bettr choice if ur budget is that high


----------



## dan4u (Jan 4, 2013)

hey those who updated to Windows 8, were you able to re-install the cyberlink softwares (youcam,  Media Suite) ?? I can't install them....


----------



## Djstretche (Jan 4, 2013)

hey guys im looking for a keyboard and palmrest housing, does anyone know where i might be able to get one online? iv searched and cant find anything.
i have a S02au 
thanks in advance


----------



## sj2202 (Jan 4, 2013)

!!..Nicks..!! said:


> u can avoid s02 since its discontinued due to manufacturing defects.. lenovo would be a bettr choice if ur budget is that high



My budget is 70k.
I don't think I have many good options in this budget apart from sammy.
Was thinking about 17r Turbo(1080p)...but I am getting i5 with it for 70k. 
Should I go for Lenovo?...that model has 768p screen....I have heard that they are pathetic!


----------



## ratul (Jan 4, 2013)

sj2202 said:


> My budget is 70k.
> I don't think I have many good options in this budget apart from sammy.
> Was thinking about 17r Turbo(1080p)...but I am getting i5 with it for 70k.
> Should I go for Lenovo?...that model has 768p screen....I have heard that they are pathetic!



u r getting gtx660 for 70k and still care for 768p?? .


----------



## sj2202 (Jan 4, 2013)

ratul said:


> u r getting gtx660 for 70k and still care for 768p?? .



Check your PM


----------



## dan4u (Jan 5, 2013)

ratul said:


> u r getting gtx660 for 70k and still care for 768p?? .



well the screen resolution does matter to some, 720p looks ancient in front of fhd.


----------



## Budheadz (Jan 5, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Because Turbo boost is disabled on battery



Its always advised to keep your laptop plugged in when gaming for performance boost(at least i though that was the norm), when plugged out your lappy has to deal with power management tools, and on my dell inspiron 15r(i3, 5450m) when having all power options set to high performance (plugged in and unplugged), theres big performance drop when unplugged while gaming.

Well iv ordered this lappy on 27th dec, and it dispatched today , should have it early next week. And after looking deeper into this lappy after ordering iv seen afew people with the throttling problems an all that... which sucks. I found this thread and read through the entire thing up to your comment im replying to (page 126 or something), GREAT THREAD!, Very informative.

Im in ireland and ordered from the UK for cheapest deal (835euro) for the i5, GT650m 2gb ddr3, 6gb ram, 1366 x 768 display. Its the "S03UK" model.
As i havnt yet read through this whole thread, the models talked about here so far are the S01, S02 models, i will continue reading now until the last post ^^

Edit,
Has anyone with the throttling issues tried turning off Hyper threading ? (if the feature is with your processor), HT is not good for gaming.
To do so,
run, msconfig > Boot tab > Advanced options > Click "Number of processors" and select only the amount of physical cores you have, and hit ok, and apply, then hit the prompt to restart your comp

Also has anyone tryed playing DayZ mod on this lappy ?


----------



## rider (Jan 7, 2013)

@pratyush997 how is this thread goin on?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 8, 2013)

rider said:


> @pratyush997 how is this thread goin on?


A bit lazy.  
waiting for s05 and s06 to be launched and s03 n s04 to get discontinued 



Budheadz said:


> Its always advised to keep your laptop plugged in when gaming for performance boost(at least i though that was the norm), when plugged out your lappy has to deal with power management tools, and on my dell inspiron 15r(i3, 5450m) when having all power options set to high performance (plugged in and unplugged), theres big performance drop when unplugged while gaming.
> 
> Well iv ordered this lappy on 27th dec, and it dispatched today , should have it early next week. And after looking deeper into this lappy after ordering iv seen afew people with the throttling problems an all that... which sucks. I found this thread and read through the entire thing up to your comment im replying to (page 126 or something), GREAT THREAD!, Very informative.
> 
> ...


btw do keep us updated when you get your lappy


----------



## rider (Jan 8, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> A bit lazy.
> waiting for s05 and s06 to be launched and s03 n s04 to get discontinued


What's new gonna come in S05 and S06?


----------



## dan4u (Jan 8, 2013)

rider said:


> What's new gonna come in S05 and S06?



Windows 9 maybe ?? , ok bad joke......maybe the new Intel Haswell processors, will have to wait and see.


----------



## !!..Nicks..!! (Jan 8, 2013)

dan4u said:


> Windows 9 maybe ?? , ok bad joke......maybe the new Intel Haswell processors, will have to wait and see.



Hello dan4u do u hav any idea as to how to get start button in windows 8 ?? i have s03 model..

I have heard of quick starter by samsung wich performs the same job but i couldnt find it anywhere for download..

Request to all who follow this thread.. please help..


----------



## dan4u (Jan 8, 2013)

^^ yes use  quick starter, its just like start button. download and install it using Easy Software manager


----------



## ratul (Jan 8, 2013)

!!..Nicks..!! said:


> Hello dan4u do u hav any idea as to how to get start button in windows 8 ?? i have s03 model..
> 
> I have heard of quick starter by samsung wich performs the same job but i couldnt find it anywhere for download..
> 
> Request to all who follow this thread.. please help..



i have tried numerous alternatives for start menu, the two best i found are paid though, but they provide the best experience according to me..

*Start8*: One of the best start menu emulators out there, exactly windows 7 looking, and blends with the system well, used it about a month, and don't know why, but certain bugs started to show like dark color, blurred text and finally it stopped working... (maybe it's Stardock product, which well have a not so good reliability in them.. ).

*StartIsBack*: Like Start8, this too perfectly emulates windows 7 start menu, and though i am using it for a week only now, it seems to be more stable and works pretty well too...

So you can choose from above two, alternatively *Classic Shell* (free) is said to be the most stable product as it has been in development for past many years, but it provides a slightly modified 7 style start menu, which does'nt look exactly like win7 start menu, but still looks good, so choice is yours..


----------



## rider (Jan 8, 2013)

dan4u said:


> Windows 9 maybe ?? , ok bad joke......maybe the new Intel Haswell processors, will have to wait and see.



Poor Joke! 
It's a long time for Haswell processors. May be after June and I don't think Samsung will put that in these models as  S05 and S06. Most probably Samsung will launch some new models with Haswell processors.


----------



## !!..Nicks..!! (Jan 8, 2013)

dan4u said:


> ^^ yes use  quick starter, its just like start button. download and install it using Easy Software manager



I installed Easy Software Manager but whenever i launch the app it says " an unknown error has occurred".. its may be coz app is outdated and its new version named SW update is available.. 

I have SW update installed on my system but it doesnt provide quick starter in the downloads

any other alternative???



ratul said:


> i have tried numerous alternatives for start menu, the two best i found are paid though, but they provide the best experience according to me..
> 
> *Start8*: One of the best start menu emulators out there, exactly windows 7 looking, and blends with the system well, used it about a month, and don't know why, but certain bugs started to show like dark color, blurred text and finally it stopped working... (maybe it's Stardock product, which well have a not so good reliability in them.. ).
> 
> ...



hey ratul.. Thanks for the suggestion.. BTW i tried start8 few days back but the free version is of 30 days trial.. when i installed and ran it, the trial period  seemed to have expired.. Evrytime the same story no matter wich website i downloaded it from.. Have to try other two..


----------



## devlamania (Jan 9, 2013)

Have ordered it in Samsung Plaza, Chennai, S04IN model, will arrive on friday !!  going for the i5 , cause it will be enough for gaming and multimedia usage. Extra bucks will be spent on 2GB extra RAM and a possible SSD upgrade  ... as per I read, there is no extra HDD bay, so will have to put the 6 gbps SSD on main bay and replace the ODD with SATA II. But not sure about that, cause the HDD caddy is unnecessarily costly. Also was wondering if I could get the lappy without any OS, already got a DreamSpark account and its really a pain in ass to pay extra money for OS (Which has been already included in the total price). Finger crossed for DDR3 memory of GT650M !! Was planning for Dell 17R Turbo, but that's WAY TOO much costly, the 900p model costs more than 62000, and 4 gig ram only !! 17.3 inch display with 900p, not a good choice  So just for GDDR5 paying so much extra is better avoided in my opinion.


----------



## princy0nisha (Jan 12, 2013)

Hey plz tel me wen so5 or 6 r cuming.
And wot z haswel proc?
Thnx


----------



## Ankur Upadhyay (Jan 12, 2013)

I want to buy it.. but I have heard that this laptop's users are facing overheating and throttling .... 
and I am going to buy it from Nehru place.. What is the lowest cost I can expect??


----------



## duriel (Jan 13, 2013)

!!..Nicks..!! said:


> I have SW update installed on my system but it doesnt provide quick starter in the downloads
> 
> any other alternative???



I know, I too had the problem of getting Quick Starter installed because their servers were not working. You can download quick starter from here: Samsung Quick Starter for Windows 8 | Tech Help


----------



## shashvataditya123 (Jan 13, 2013)

i just re-installed windows on my laptop using the cd provided by samsung..i need to know where i can get the drivers from...it's urgent. right now, i don't even have intel display drivers installed. can't connect to the net also. so i'm assuming i'll need a driver for that too. please tell me asap!


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 13, 2013)

shashvataditya123 said:


> i just re-installed windows on my laptop using the cd provided by samsung..i need to know where i can get the drivers from...it's urgent. right now, i don't even have intel display drivers installed. can't connect to the net also. so i'm assuming i'll need a driver for that too. please tell me asap!


Install Easy software manager or SW Update and it will do it


----------



## princy0nisha (Jan 13, 2013)

No 1 helps here


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 13, 2013)

princy0nisha said:


> No 1 helps here


?????


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 13, 2013)

princy0nisha said:


> No 1 helps here



Hi. about haswell, you can google it. And small request, try to avoid SMS lang here


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 14, 2013)

princy0nisha said:


> Hey plz tel me wen so5 or 6 r cuming.
> And wot z haswel proc?
> Thnx


S05 is already in market and I have one owner in my Group too!
Specs same as s03 except a BD-rom


----------



## princy0nisha (Jan 14, 2013)

Ok thanks pratyush.what about s06?should I wait for 6?


----------



## vikram_17 (Jan 14, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> S05 is already in market and I have one owner in my Group too!
> Specs same as s03 except a BD-rom



Hi,

I'm planning to purchase a laptop now... I'm confused between the S02, S03.. I'm from Pune.. I contacted Baba.. He said that S02 won't be available anymore.. 
Should I check elsewhere for the same?

Secondly, You mentioned S05.. I can't seem to find the specifications online.. Where can I purchase that? What should I go for then? S02, S03 or the S05? My budget would be around 60k..


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 14, 2013)

S02 is already discontinued and s03 will soon be ....


----------



## vikram_17 (Jan 14, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> S02 is already discontinued and s03 will soon be ....



Oh.. Okay.. So which option can I go for? How much does the S05 cost? and how does it compare with the S03?


----------



## kickfury (Jan 14, 2013)

check this for S05 - Samsung NP355V5C-S05IN Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 6GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - Samsung: Flipkart.com


----------



## princy0nisha (Jan 14, 2013)

We are asking about np550p5c-s05.any link?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 14, 2013)

princy0nisha said:


> We are asking about np550p5c-s05.any link?


here you go
credits to aroon 
Core i7 Laptops, Samsung JBL Notebook Series 5 NP550P5C-S05IN Intel Core



vikram_17 said:


> Oh.. Okay.. So which option can I go for? How much does the S05 cost? and how does it compare with the S03?


s05 is of 60k, got bd-rom and same as s03's config


----------



## vikram_17 (Jan 14, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> here you go
> credits to aroon
> Core i7 Laptops, Samsung JBL Notebook Series 5 NP550P5C-S05IN Intel Core
> 
> ...



Thanks... The Baba store in Pune doesn't have this model with him.. Any other stores you could recommend?


----------



## RON28 (Jan 15, 2013)

^^^try LEE COMPUTERS in pune


----------



## princy0nisha (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks alot for the link.
And its 6k more.hmmm...


----------



## !!..Nicks..!! (Jan 15, 2013)

duriel said:


> I know, I too had the problem of getting Quick Starter installed because their servers were not working. You can download quick starter from here: Samsung Quick Starter for Windows 8 | Tech Help



Thanx a ton duriel.. finally got it..


----------



## somebodysme (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello,

Need suggestion for a good laptop cooler for NP550p.
I was looking for CM U2 but its *out of stock* everywhere.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 15, 2013)

somebodysme said:


> Hello,
> 
> Need suggestion for a good laptop cooler for NP550p.
> I was looking for CM U2 but its *out of stock* everywhere.


u2 is pos if you want cooling pad get cm infinite evo


----------



## magnet (Jan 15, 2013)

I have bought this laptops bag.

Targus Dash Backpack For 13.3 inch Laptop - Targus: Flipkart.com

Now i noticed its for 13.3 inch lappy.And this lappy is 15+.

But still want to ask will this suffice this lappy?


----------



## dan4u (Jan 15, 2013)

magnet said:


> I have bought this laptops bag.
> 
> Targus Dash Backpack For 13.3 inch Laptop - Targus: Flipkart.com
> 
> ...


no it won't, it will be too small and  its meant for netbooks. I suggest you cancel the order if it hasn't been shipped out yet.


----------



## magnet (Jan 15, 2013)

dan4u said:


> no it won't, it will be too small and  its meant for netbooks. I suggest you cancel the order if it hasn't been shipped out yet.



Its already delivered in one day flat.

I might gift now to someone(close ofcourse).


----------



## Lijo (Jan 16, 2013)

Does anybody here owns the s05 ?? why does samsung website have any info on the product ?


----------



## eduku (Jan 16, 2013)

Guys, I haven't been around much in this thread much but I want to know whether any solution has been found on the throttling issue. 
I have had the S02 since July last year and am still facing problems with throttling, even in Winter!! 
Just now I was playing FIFA 13 (at 1600X900 resolution and highest settings with FPS locked at 60 and windows in high performance and maximum prpcessor usage set to 60% and fan speed set to turbo) and it started to throttle after just 7-8 minutes even though the temperature was just 85*C and I was forced to disconnect the power cord to finish the match ( though I do not use any cooling pad the laptop is properly ventilated )...
What should I do?? 




While playing GTA4 CPU and GPU temperatures reached 96*C!!  

Please help guys...


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 16, 2013)

^ simply get mobo replaced

^ simply get mobo replaced


----------



## eduku (Jan 16, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> ^ simply get mobo replaced
> 
> ^ simply get mobo replaced



You mean the motherboard right?

Is that even possible, because its still working, and how? Do I just call up Samsung service centre and ask for a replacement on the grounds of over heating and throttling?


----------



## n3rd (Jan 18, 2013)

Just placed my order for NP550P5C-S03IN lappy! Welcome me to the club folks 

Can't wait.


----------



## asher (Jan 18, 2013)

n3rd said:


> Just placed my order for NP550P5C-S03IN lappy! Welcome me to the club folks
> 
> Can't wait.



hearty welcome....enjoy


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 18, 2013)

Folks!
If anyone planning to get S03/S04 please hold on!
*S05* and *S06* is already launched (s06 will be in near future)


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 18, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Folks!
> If anyone planning to get S03/S04 please hold on!
> *S05* and *S06* is already launched (s06 will be in near future)



Check thisLaptops, Samsung JBL Notebook Series 5 NP550P5C-S05IN Intel Core


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 18, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Check thisLaptops, Samsung JBL Notebook Series 5 NP550P5C-S05IN Intel Core


Go out and ask dealers!
MRP is 70k AFAIK few guyz in the group bout it for 60k


----------



## n3rd (Jan 18, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Folks!
> If anyone planning to get S03/S04 please hold on!
> *S05* and *S06* is already launched (s06 will be in near future)


Nah, I'm fine for s03, thanks. Except the screen, everything's almost the same right, configwise?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 18, 2013)

n3rd said:


> Nah, I'm fine for s03, thanks. Except the screen, everything's almost the same right, configwise?


NOpe Even Screen is same AFAIK only BD-ROM is added 
S03+BD-ROM = S05


----------



## n3rd (Jan 18, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> NOpe Even Screen is same AFAIK only BD-ROM is added
> S03+BD-ROM = S05



For 60-70K? Nah I'm fine still personally


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 18, 2013)

n3rd said:


> For 60-70K? Nah I'm fine still personally


62k IMO! max


----------



## dan4u (Jan 19, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> NOpe Even Screen is same AFAIK only BD-ROM is added
> S03+BD-ROM = S05



the processor has changed,  its i7 3rd gen * 3630QM*


----------



## Ankur Upadhyay (Jan 19, 2013)

when is Samsung going to launch s06in in india?? and how is it different from s04in?? What is going to be its price??


----------



## n3rd (Jan 19, 2013)

dan4u said:


> the processor has changed,  its i7 3rd gen * 3630QM*



S03 has i7 3630QM too right?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 19, 2013)

n3rd said:


> S03 has i7 3630QM too right?


yup...


----------



## vivek201 (Jan 19, 2013)

guys.. does any1 know how to unlock this laptop's BIOS.. i mean how to get into advanced settings...


----------



## avi1708 (Jan 19, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> ^ simply get mobo replaced^ simply get mobo replaced


did the updated bios do u any good


----------



## n3rd (Jan 19, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> yup...


Phew, that's a relief  I don't have any utility for BDRom drive so guess didn't make a terrible decision afterall


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 19, 2013)

avi1708 said:


> did the updated bios do u any good


yup
temps dropped


----------



## avi1708 (Jan 20, 2013)

i suppose many the users of these models r also using coolers....but i wonder whats the long term implications of the dust buildup process being accelerated by those huge fans? I dunno bout all of you but dust is already a major problem where i live without it being forced into all the more inaccessible cranies inside the machine...


----------



## cannibal (Jan 21, 2013)

when will the s05in hit the dealers....i have tried to get it in delhi but am currently unable too....dealers dont have it yet and they say that it will b released soon....now i really wanna know wat soon is ??  plus it aint on samsung india website or estore......why so???



~~~~~~~~~THIS IS MY FIRST POST ON THINK DIGIT~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## dan4u (Jan 21, 2013)

n3rd said:


> S03 has i7 3630QM too right?





pratyush997 said:


> yup...



oops my bad....

btw Guys I have a strange problem when loading TDF on the NP550, sometimes I have to keep refreshing to load a TDF page. few other websites also have this issue, but mostly TDF site. there's nothing wrong with the wireless router as my HP dv4 loads TDF flawlessly. is anybody else facing this issue?


----------



## Ankur Upadhyay (Jan 22, 2013)

bought my s04in yesterday ... build quality is quite good..


----------



## dan4u (Jan 24, 2013)

dan4u said:


> btw Guys I have a strange problem when loading TDF on the NP550, sometimes I have to keep refreshing to load a TDF page. few other websites also have this issue, but mostly TDF site. there's nothing wrong with the wireless router as my HP dv4 loads TDF flawlessly. is anybody else facing this issue?


anybody?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 24, 2013)

Clear cache ^ and cmd "ipconfig /flushdns"

Clear cache ^ and cmd "ipconfig /flushdns"


----------



## Cyborgz (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi,

Am running windows 8 shipped with s03in. i would like to install Ubuntu 12.10 along with win 8. Anybody successfully did this? if so, please let me know the steps to disable UEFI and install Ubuntu

Thanks


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 24, 2013)

Cyborgz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Am running windows 8 shipped with s03in. i would like to install Ubuntu 12.10 along with win 8. Anybody successfully did this? if so, please let me know the steps to disable UEFI and install Ubuntu
> 
> Thanks


Actually someone successfully did it- somewhere in back pages!
BTW make sure to install bumblebee in ubuntu!


----------



## vikram_17 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hello!

I just purchased my new laptop. The S03IN model.. 
I haven't been provided a cd with the laptop. However, a partition of the hard disk( around 25 GB ) has been kept for the recovery which isn't accessible to me from the normal environment. Do I need to make a backup of a recovery point or is the recovery provided by Samsung enough to do the job?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 25, 2013)

vikram_17 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I just purchased my new laptop. The S03IN model..
> I haven't been provided a cd with the laptop. However, a partition of the hard disk( around 25 GB ) has been kept for the recovery which isn't accessible to me from the normal environment. Do I need to make a backup of a recovery point or is the recovery provided by Samsung enough to do the job?


Don't play with those recovery partition! 
or else you might end up screwing all data in it!
BTW Do join the Sammy group | Link in Sign


----------



## cannibal (Jan 26, 2013)

*www.samsungindiaestore.com/Products/Laptops/NP550P5C-S05IN_NP550P5C-S05IN

^^ finally samsung has s05in on its website....its lighter than s03 and also has blue ray drive.....guess these are the only changes...point out if u see more...


----------



## sj2202 (Jan 26, 2013)

I really am soooo thankful to god that my S03IN malfunctioned and I got a refund  
Just check out this laptop...even better than the Y580!!...I couldn't have asked for more!!!
The most amazing feature is the *ultrabay* which enables you to add another GPU!! 

Here is the notebookcheck review

Now I am completely convinced that everything happens for the better!!


----------



## rider (Jan 26, 2013)

sj2202 said:


> I really am soooo thankful to god that my S03IN malfunctioned and I got a refund
> Just check out this laptop...even better than the Y580!!...I couldn't have asked for more!!!
> The most amazing feature is the *ultrabay* which enables you to add another GPU!!
> 
> ...



It's the new boss..!! for this segment. It would be available for 64k and a complete VFM.


----------



## sj2202 (Jan 26, 2013)

rider said:


> It's the new boss..!! for this segment. It would be available for 64k and a complete VFM.



Seriously!!!
You are getting everything you can ask for!!!
Quad core,Good GPU,1080p screen,backlit keyboard,JBL speakers,Even ACCIDENTAL DAMAGE PROTECTION!!...


----------



## n3rd (Jan 26, 2013)

sj2202 said:


> I really am soooo thankful to god that my S03IN malfunctioned and I got a refund
> Just check out this laptop...even better than the Y580!!...I couldn't have asked for more!!!
> The most amazing feature is the *ultrabay* which enables you to add another GPU!!
> 
> ...



Great VFM, but bit too out of my budget  Good luck though.


----------



## dan4u (Jan 26, 2013)

sj2202 said:


> I really am soooo thankful to god that my S03IN malfunctioned and I got a refund
> Just check out this laptop...even better than the Y580!!...I couldn't have asked for more!!!
> The most amazing feature is the *ultrabay* which enables you to add another GPU!!
> 
> ...


yep its got great features , but don't get from flipkart, it'll would cost ~64k locally. The ultrabay is a great feature, but it will cost $229 (~Rs 12,300) if you want to add an extra gpu Link, but even then its a great feature if you want to upgrade later on.


----------



## sj2202 (Jan 26, 2013)

dan4u said:


> yep its got great features , but don't get from flipkart, it'll would cost ~64k locally. The ultrabay is a great feature, but it will cost $229 (~Rs 12,300) if you want to add an extra gpu Link, but even then its a great feature if you want to upgrade later on.



Thanks for th link...though I dont need it right now...but It will be really helpful in the future since after using the SLI config. the laptop is performing near the level of GTX 670m(sometimes better)


----------



## vigneshn92 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hav 2 agree with the y500..waited almost 3 mnths to get the samsung one.even paid for it but the dealer refunded saying he couldnt get the model.but thankfully the y500 came around,wow its just amazing ! got it for 63k and the best part is its cooling sytem..absolutely brilliant !hardly crosses 75 degrees !


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 26, 2013)

vigneshn92 said:


> Hav 2 agree with the y500..waited almost 3 mnths to get the samsung one.even paid for it but the dealer refunded saying he couldnt get the model.but thankfully the y500 came around,wow its just amazing ! got it for 63k and the best part is its cooling sytem..absolutely brilliant !hardly crosses 75 degrees !


Congrats!
BTW Y500 is s05IN killer !  enjoy gaming dude!
Sammy need to launch s07 to compete Y500


----------



## sj2202 (Jan 27, 2013)

vigneshn92 said:


> Hav 2 agree with the y500..waited almost 3 mnths to get the samsung one.even paid for it but the dealer refunded saying he couldnt get the model.but thankfully the y500 came around,wow its just amazing ! got it for 63k and the best part is its cooling sytem..absolutely brilliant !hardly crosses 75 degrees !


Hey congrats!!...I am going to buy the same...From where did you buy?..Flipkart is selling it for 67k.
Which games have you played?..If you can post some pics of the laptop,that would be awesome..


----------



## vigneshn92 (Jan 27, 2013)

sj2202 said:


> Hey congrats!!...I am going to buy the same...From where did you buy?..Flipkart is selling it for 67k.
> Which games have you played?..If you can post some pics of the laptop,that would be awesome..



Almost all recent games including farcry 3,most wanted and a few slightly older ones lik bf3 ,mp3.all games run on fhd fluently with most settings on med,high and a few on ultra as well.
bought it from a lenovo flagship store in bangalore..
here are a few pics


----------



## Gtb93 (Jan 27, 2013)

vigneshn92 said:


> Almost all recent games including farcry 3,most wanted and a few slightly older ones lik bf3 ,mp3.all games run on fhd fluently with most settings on med,high and a few on ultra as well.
> bought it from a lenovo flagship store in bangalore..
> here are a few pics
> View attachment 8661
> View attachment 8662View attachment 8663View attachment 8664View attachment 8665View attachment 8666View attachment 8667View attachment 8668View attachment 8669View attachment 8670



Looks great! Congrats on your purchase! 
I have a few questions, ie. General temperatures while playing the aforementioned games like BF3, FC3? And the sound from the ventilation? I've heard it blows hot  air onto the right hand side, basically where your palm would rest on an external mouse. What 'watt' adapter was provided by lenovo? Also, average battery life if you've tested anything of that sort. One more thing, does this model has the express 16gb SSD cache for the OS(hidden) generally seen in foreign models? 

and lastly, if it's not too much to ask, if you have the time, please do a video on the laptop. Probably gameplay/semi-review etc. 
Regards!


----------



## vigneshn92 (Jan 27, 2013)

Gtb93 said:


> Looks great! Congrats on your purchase!
> I have a few questions, ie. General temperatures while playing the aforementioned games like BF3, FC3? And the sound from the ventilation? I've heard it blows hot  air onto the right hand side, basically where your palm would rest on an external mouse. What 'watt' adapter was provided by lenovo? Also, average battery life if you've tested anything of that sort. One more thing, does this model has the express 16gb SSD cache for the OS(hidden) generally seen in foreign models?
> 
> and lastly, if it's not too much to ask, if you have the time, please do a video on the laptop. Probably gameplay/semi-review etc.
> Regards!


General temps hover around the 75 mark. gpu stays cooler in mid 60's(rarely croses 70). in terms of sound it is exceptionally quiet for a gaming laptop.i'm sure the speakers more than make up for the sound produced while gaming.during normal load its very quiet.As for the heat generated no such things happen.it gets quite warm .but nothin that is unbearable .in fact you'll get used to it aftr a few hrs.Its a 120 w adapter.only the sli models come with the 170w adapter.battery life's average pretty much around 3 hrs on low brightness bcos of no optimus. yes ,i believ this model has the 16gb ssd cos the guy in the showroom said so. will do the video soon  ! !


----------



## sj2202 (Jan 28, 2013)

vigneshn92 said:


> Almost all recent games including farcry 3,most wanted and a few slightly older ones lik bf3 ,mp3.all games run on fhd fluently with most settings on med,high and a few on ultra as well.
> bought it from a lenovo flagship store in bangalore..
> here are a few pics
> View attachment 8661
> View attachment 8662View attachment 8663View attachment 8664View attachment 8665View attachment 8666View attachment 8667View attachment 8668View attachment 8669View attachment 8670



Wooaahh!!...That keyboard looks amazing!.. 
The laptop is not available at my place currently...have to wait for some time otherwise will have to order it via Flipkart.
Waiting for the video.


----------



## Gtb93 (Jan 28, 2013)

vigneshn92 said:


> General temps hover around the 75 mark. gpu stays cooler in mid 60's(rarely croses 70). in terms of sound it is exceptionally quiet for a gaming laptop.i'm sure the speakers more than make up for the sound produced while gaming.during normal load its very quiet.As for the heat generated no such things happen.it gets quite warm .but nothin that is unbearable .in fact you'll get used to it aftr a few hrs.Its a 120 w adapter.only the sli models come with the 170w adapter.battery life's average pretty much around 3 hrs on low brightness bcos of no optimus. yes ,i believ this model has the 16gb ssd cos the guy in the showroom said so. will do the video soon  ! !



Thank you 
Waiting for the video!


----------



## dan4u (Jan 28, 2013)

^^ ok  guys, keep this as the np550 thread, start a new thread for the y500, i'm sure many would be interested in that.


----------



## princy0nisha (Jan 29, 2013)

Y to use another gpu?


----------



## sreedhar (Jan 30, 2013)

hi . i am new to the forum . i bought S04 a few days ago.. but now when i check the task manager it is showing 85% memory usage even in idle   ..had anyone encountered this before. plz help...


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 30, 2013)

sreedhar said:


> hi . i am new to the forum . i bought S04 a few days ago.. but now when i check the task manager it is showing 85% memory usage even in idle   ..had anyone encountered this before. plz help...


uninstall intellimemory
BTW get in the group in my Siggy


----------



## sreedhar (Jan 30, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> uninstall intellimemory
> BTW get in the group in my Siggy



...i am not so familiar with it..actually what is this intellimemory..is it not required? and how to uninstall....


----------



## !!..Nicks..!! (Jan 31, 2013)

sreedhar said:


> ...i am not so familiar with it..actually what is this intellimemory..is it not required? and how to uninstall....



Its a software installed on ur samsung PC.. Its of no use.. Consumes memory for nothing..Go to control panel and look for 'Uninstall program' option..


----------



## Tejo (Jan 31, 2013)

vigneshn92 said:


> Almost all recent games including farcry 3,most wanted and a few slightly older ones lik bf3 ,mp3.all games run on fhd fluently with most settings on med,high and a few on ultra as well.
> bought it from a lenovo flagship store in bangalore..
> here are a few pics
> View attachment 8661
> View attachment 8662View attachment 8663View attachment 8664View attachment 8665View attachment 8666View attachment 8667View attachment 8668View attachment 8669View attachment 8670



Congrats on buying this,...Even I am in dilemma to buy this or not...waiting for a review of Y500..


----------



## princy0nisha (Jan 31, 2013)

In lenovo y500
What is SLI AND ULTRABAY?
PLZ CLEAR IT TO ME.
And how many versions are ther?


----------



## vigneshn92 (Jan 31, 2013)

princy0nisha said:


> In lenovo y500
> What is SLI AND ULTRABAY?
> PLZ CLEAR IT TO ME.
> And how many versions are ther?


There are no versions.an ultrabay is something that allows you to add an extra graphics card,hdd ,additional fan or bluray drive.By default indian models come with the dvd drive in the ultra bay.in the future if you want add any one of the above the dvd rom can be removed in a simple manner and be replaced.Sli is the term used by nvidia where 2 graphics work in tandem in the same pc. By adding another gt 650m(in this model) the performance shd be somewer near the gt 670m s of nvidia.


----------



## princy0nisha (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank u so much.
It was really helpful for me.


----------



## jahir (Feb 1, 2013)

Hello Everybody, I have got my first laptop(i'm a programmer/designer used dual core desktop b4 ) NP550P5C-S04IN 2 days back in silver for 54.4k from samsungestoreindia.com with Win8 preinstalled after a long search and wait. I'm  to get at this price, that the price has been increased after a day i have registered(Currently it cost 56.4k in samsungestoreindia and 58.6k in flipkart). Also i have noticed laptop prices of all brands are going up from this week from 2-3k in all online stores. About the lappy it is looking cool on except lil bit plasticky on bottom. Overall look is good and the best thing in this laptop is the SPEAKERS and AMAZING SOUND  also to mention the brightness and anti-reflection display(1600x900)  of its matty screen. Backlit keyboard would make it excellent 

*My Choices:*

All i needed is 15.6 screen, above i5, atleast 4GB RAM, 1GB GPU. 

1. I have been waited for *Lenovo Z500* which is listed in flipkart recently and it went discontinued without launching it india. It offered all things except a good battery life. 
2. Another choice i have looked is *HP Pavilion M6*. It also got everything except a good display. (Not to mention it has great battery life and a moderate GPU). Bit overpriced.
3. This is the ONE i have actually looked at but don't know when it will be launched in india. It's *Samsung Series 7 Chronos*

And finally i have decided to go with *Samsung Series 5 NP550P5C-S04IN* which almost matched series 7 chronos(with moderate battery, no backlit keyboard and 0.4mm thicker).

In the box there is no Win8 Installation media(DVD). Got only AC adapter with lap. It gives me 4-4:30 hrs during my work hours and i am pretty Ok with it.

*Gaming on it:* 

I'm not a hardcore gamer, but sometimes i do game for long hours. During the search i had found lots of throttling issue posts on this laptop and i went to buy this hence it is fixable. I had to checked this issue on my lap after undergoing complete update of Windows 8 and Samsung Update. Installed RealTemp and TechPowerUp tools to check. Installed Assasins Creed III(haven't played before) and started the game with high settings (1600x900) and played for *7 hours* continuously with AC plugged(It is known it will throttle while plugging in power). I had felt the keys are getting hot and the lappy started to smoke the heat on it side vents. But i haven't seen any lagging or throttle during the gameplay and continued to play the game and reached the sequence 3. I have really amazed at the visuals and clarity of this game. Once i got bored at mid of sequence 3 i exited the game and went on to see the temps. It has reached a *maximum of 84 C*. A little bit high but it is bearable for 7 hours of gameplay. *Desktop Graphics scored 5.5* and the *Gaming Graphics scored 6.6* on Windows Experience Index(WEI).

*Performance:*

About the Processor performance i felt it is a bit slow on loading applications and even lag for some times. To match this, the *processor got to score only 4.9*(very low than i expected) on WEI. I made a mistake that i should have gone for i7 instead of i5 and it costs 5k more, but it is worthy. After uninstallation of IntelliMemory the *RAM is used wise and it got 7.0*(WEI). *Disk Transfer scored a good 5.9*(WEI). Any improvements on this regard is most welcome.

The keys are good to type and trackpad is nice and responsive though. Bit weighs but got good looks on it. A very good multimedia laptop.


----------



## cremator (Feb 1, 2013)

Hey guys i am in a huge dilemma.. recently i tried out dishonored and AC3 on my S02 with 306.97 WHQL driver and got temps of 96 & 100 respectively within 10 minutes i guess.. then i updated my driver to 310.90 WHQL.. no relief.. ambient temperatures while browsing hover around 55ish and while installing few programs simultaneously it becomes 70 also.. clearly this is a case of overheating right? .. i purchased my S02 in july'12 and have previously completed games like witcher2, arkham city etc at comfortable temperatures.. do i need to go in for motherboard replacement and if so, do i need to show CC some screenshots of temps in order to convince them ? please advise..


----------



## Apoorv135 (Feb 3, 2013)

I was planning to buy Samsung np550p5c s04in laptop.. (3rd gen i5, 6GB Ram ,1TB HDD, 2GB Nvidia 650m)

In many threads I saw that it had heating and THROTTLING problem and while playing games it frequently lagged...

Is this problem solved by samsung ? Coz I was really looking forward to buy this laptop specifically for GAMING.. As my budget is around 55k..

I will not buy it if throttling problem exist... I'm ok if it heats up to 85C as any gaming laptop would do, but frequent lags in game is not acceptable..

Suggest me whether its fine to buy this lappy or not... Thanks in advance..


----------



## magnet (Feb 4, 2013)

The lenovo lappy offers one year warranty and also its power adapter is only 65w.

Isnt that a disadvantage compared to sammy?


----------



## vigneshn92 (Feb 4, 2013)

magnet said:


> The lenovo lappy offers one year warranty and also its power adapter is only 65w.
> 
> Isnt that a disadvantage compared to sammy?


pretty sure u saw d specs from flipkart  its actually a 120 w adapter !


----------



## rider (Feb 4, 2013)

vigneshn92 said:


> pretty sure u saw d specs from flipkart  its actually a 120 w adapter !



Great! It's the second laptop in this range to have 120W power adapter after my hp dv6.


----------



## Subhrajit (Feb 5, 2013)

Hy folks I am s 03 owner I screwed uo the recovery partion while installing Ubuntu (I am not familiar with that OS thought as like Fedora installation) .
But recover the recovery partion raw file which include  WMI files and all . Could Customer care help me with it or I just lost this?
another thing now how could I upgrade My BIOS ?

How to Install From WMI file any experience with this  please help.

which  Cooler will be best for the lappy  ?
1. Cooler Master NotePal U3 Cooling Pad - Cooler Master: Flipkart.com - Cooler Master NotePal U3 Cooling Pad
2. Cooler Master Notepal Infinite Evo Cooling Pad - Cooler Master: Flipkart.com - Cooler Master Notepal Infinite Evo Cooling Pad
3. Cooler Master NotePal U Stand Mini Cooling Pad - Cooler Master: Flipkart.com - Cooler Master NotePal U Stand Mini Cooling Pad


----------



## Theodre (Feb 5, 2013)

Hello guys, Seeing so many new family members  Not been to this thread for a long time  Any one have an idea on how to install the Realtek HD audio driver on ubuntu 12.04??


----------



## Budheadz (Feb 6, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> A bit lazy.
> waiting for s05 and s06 to be launched and s03 n s04 to get discontinued
> 
> 
> btw do keep us updated when you get your lappy



Well iv had this lappy for a month now. only problem was when i tryed samsung update software to update the gpu, and it messed up the gt650m(stopped working), although updating the gpu manually to driver 310.90 sorted that out.

I got the A03 model with i5, gt650m. And thankfully no throttling what so ever. Iv been playing planetside 2 on high, crysis 3 beta on high, dayz on medium/high, csgo maxed, fallout NV maxed and modded, all with frames over 30, some over 100, have played for hours at a time. Max gpu temp reached 91c.

My core clock max is 950.1mhz. Iv been tempted to try and overclock it, but have never tryed oc'ing before...
One thing i would like to know is, in 3d mark 11, it stats my core clock is at 405mhz after testing, why is this when gpuz says 99% load it reaches 950.1mhz ?


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 6, 2013)

rider said:


> Great! It's the second laptop in this range to have 120W power adapter after my hp dv6.


If one get another Gt 650 then even 120W Adapter is under powered for the setup!



Budheadz said:


> Well iv had this lappy for a month now. only problem was when i tryed samsung update software to update the gpu, and it messed up the gt650m(stopped working), although updating the gpu manually to driver 310.90 sorted that out.
> 
> I got the A03 model with i5, gt650m. And thankfully no throttling what so ever. Iv been playing planetside 2 on high, crysis 3 beta on high, dayz on medium/high, csgo maxed, fallout NV maxed and modded, all with frames over 30, some over 100, have played for hours at a time. Max gpu temp reached 91c.
> 
> ...


AFAIK 405 MHz is the lowest clock rate of the gpu!
Can't understand what you want to ask!


----------



## rider (Feb 6, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> If one get another Gt 650 then even 120W Adapter is under powered for the setup!



Like any Indian guy will spend 250$ more for SLI. 
It would take at least 180W of supply in SLI.



Subhrajit said:


> Hy folks I am s 03 owner I screwed uo the recovery partion while installing Ubuntu (I am not familiar with that OS thought as like Fedora installation) .
> But recover the recovery partion raw file which include  WMI files and all . Could Customer care help me with it or I just lost this?
> another thing now how could I upgrade My BIOS ?
> 
> ...



Infinite Evo is the most effective cooling pad for a 15" laptop.


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 6, 2013)

^^+1 for evo


----------



## Noob1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Guys is the Samsung after sales service for laptops good in India?


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 6, 2013)

Noob1 said:


> Guys is the Samsung after sales service for laptops good in India?


Good enough to get a replacement or refund | all depends on you!


----------



## Noob1 (Feb 6, 2013)

^Are they fast in their process?


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 6, 2013)

Noob1 said:


> ^Are they fast in their process?


Not awesome like dell but somewhat OK!
took 15-20 days for my Mobo replacement


----------



## Noob1 (Feb 6, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Not awesome like dell but somewhat OK!
> took 15-20 days for my Mobo replacement



Are Samsung laptops reliable,would you recommend others to buy Samsung laptops? And what model are you using?


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 6, 2013)

Noob1 said:


> Are Samsung laptops reliable,would you recommend others to buy Samsung laptops? And what model are you using?


I got s02 
but I would suggest you to get lenovo Y500 !
Better than Sammy!


----------



## Noob1 (Feb 6, 2013)

In that price range Y500 is definitely better.


----------



## RON28 (Feb 7, 2013)

jahir said:


> Hello Everybody, I have got my first laptop(i'm a programmer/designer used dual core desktop b4 ) NP550P5C-S04IN 2 days back in silver for 54.4k from samsungestoreindia.com with Win8 preinstalled after a long search and wait. I'm  to get at this price, that the price has been increased after a day i have registered(Currently it cost 56.4k in samsungestoreindia and 58.6k in flipkart). Also i have noticed laptop prices of all brands are going up from this week from 2-3k in all online stores. About the lappy it is looking cool on except lil bit plasticky on bottom. Overall look is good and the best thing in this laptop is the SPEAKERS and AMAZING SOUND  also to mention the brightness and anti-reflection display(1600x900)  of its matty screen. Backlit keyboard would make it excellent
> 
> *My Choices:*
> 
> ...



Nice short review  one suggestion, never rely on WEI, crap benchmark tool.


----------



## Budheadz (Feb 7, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> If one get another Gt 650 then even 120W Adapter is under powered for the setup!
> 
> 
> AFAIK 405 MHz is the lowest clock rate of the gpu!
> Can't understand what you want to ask!



Was just wondering why 3D mark 11 shows the core clock at 405 instead of 950 in the benchmark test results.,  no worrys though, once its reaching max when im gaming it all good  =]


Windows experience rating on this card - graphics : 5.9  (this score was lower, like 5.2 or something, before updating to 310.90)
                                                     - gaming graphics : 6.9  (this score was 7.0 before updating to 310.90)

although after installing them the combined total score went from 5.1 to 5.9.


----------



## pankaj_bhardwaj135 (Feb 9, 2013)

guys i was lookin for ultimate gaming laptop but i can't decide
which one should i go for y500 (it has touchpad problems) or so5in recently launched not sure that throttle issue has been taken care of
or so3in (my laptop dealer has these machines)
please help I'm in hurry
also considering z580 but its gpu spec is lower


----------



## thegrinreaper (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi Guys.
I just bought the Samsung NP550p5c-S04IN laptop.
Wanted some suggestions on hardware add-ons to buy.(specially cooling pads)


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 12, 2013)

@thegrinreaper: if you see posts above your post you'll find your answer. I use Infinite Evo. Its performance is lil above ok


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 12, 2013)

pankaj_bhardwaj135 said:


> guys i was lookin for ultimate gaming laptop but i can't decide which one should i go for y500 (it has touchpad problems) or so5in recently launched not sure that throttle issue has been taken care of or so3in (my laptop dealer has these machines) please help I'm in hurry also considering z580 but its gpu spec is lower


 y500, newly manufactured lappy donno got that issue.  elan touchpad was culprit


----------



## thegrinreaper (Feb 12, 2013)

I was thinking about cooler master L1....My budget is around Rs.700-900..(No I cant stretch it any further)
Also for a mouse I was think of Lenovo m611 (gaming mouse) (my budget is below rs.700 )


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 12, 2013)

thegrinreaper said:


> I was thinking about cooler master L1....My budget is around Rs.700-900..(No I cant stretch it any further)
> Also for a mouse I was think of Lenovo m611 (gaming mouse) (my budget is below rs.700 )


Get 2 USB Fans and use 2 Books method


----------



## Gtb93 (Feb 12, 2013)

I think Flipkart is still shipping ELAN-touchpad models, have a couple of members in this forum sending their laptops back for replacement with synaptics.
Also @thegrinreaper-
M6811 right? Pretty decent mouse, used it on a few occassions!
Also for your budget L1 is a good choice, go ahead.

Edit: OR like pratyush said, if you want to save up some moolah(to spend on a better mouse perhaps?), use portable usb fans and books thingy.


----------



## thegrinreaper (Feb 13, 2013)

Thankyou for your feedback...
The forum is surprisingly helpful..



pratyush997 said:


> Get 2 USB Fans and use 2 Books method


I'm gonna try this out first


----------



## pankaj_bhardwaj135 (Feb 13, 2013)

Are you sure that lenovo laptops are being made with synaptics touchpad
because in US they still haven't addressed this issue as far as i can remember or see on US Forum


----------



## pankaj_bhardwaj135 (Feb 13, 2013)

Has any one checked out so5in what about its throttling issue
here's the link
*www.samsungindiaestore.com/products/Laptops/NP550P5C-S05IN_NP550P5C-S05IN


----------



## Arnab.rc (Feb 16, 2013)

hi all.extremely confused between this two models.
Samsung NP550P5C-S05IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) vs Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (59-346619) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph): Compare Computers: Flipkart.com

lenovo got faulty touchpad problem and sammy got throttle and heating issue..:/... dont know what to do..!... help guys?


----------



## n3rd (Feb 16, 2013)

Who said there's throttling with S05IN? 
I'm getting Y500 with ELAN and getting my touchpad replaced to synaptics. It's a bargain.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 17, 2013)

My friend's S03IN doesn't start. After pressing the power button nothing appears on screen. Out of the four led indicators (left to right) only fourth light is on. First one blinks once, then no response.  Any solutions?


----------



## sam142000 (Feb 17, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> My friend's S03IN doesn't start. After pressing the power button nothing appears on screen. Out of the four led indicators (left to right) only fourth light is on. First one blinks once, then no response.  Any solutions?



Most probably there's something wrong with the motherboard, cause even BIOS isn't starting in that laptop!!


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 17, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> My friend's S03IN doesn't start. After pressing the power button nothing appears on screen. Out of the four led indicators (left to right) only fourth light is on. First one blinks once, then no response.  Any solutions?


IMO BIOS is corrupted BTW did he installed any update from SWupdate app ?


----------



## Surajhb07 (Feb 20, 2013)

vigneshn92 said:


> Hav 2 agree with the y500..waited almost 3 mnths to get the samsung one.even paid for it but the dealer refunded saying he couldnt get the model.but thankfully the y500 came around,wow its just amazing ! got it for 63k and the best part is its cooling sytem..absolutely brilliant !hardly crosses 75 degrees !



can u pls tell me d exact address of d store where u got your laptop??? I'm from Bangalore n I want to buy this laptop..... Thank you!!!


----------



## Cyborgz (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi,

Can any one confirm whether S03IN Supports additional 8GB RAM (Total of 16GB). Task manager shows that there is two slots free out of four but in websites, they say there is no unused slot.

Please confirm guys.

Cyborgz


----------



## dan4u (Feb 20, 2013)

Cyborgz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can any one confirm whether S03IN Supports additional 8GB RAM (Total of 16GB). Task manager shows that there is two slots free out of four but in websites, they say there is no unused slot.
> 
> ...



there are only two slots and both are used, (4GB +4GB)


----------



## pankaj_bhardwaj135 (Feb 20, 2013)

Guys has anyone yet bought SO5IN BLUE RAY model.
does it have heat and throttle problems and does it BSOD( some guy on flipkart wrote)
please reply


----------



## Cyborgz (Feb 21, 2013)

dan4u said:


> there are only two slots and both are used, (4GB +4GB)



But in task manager, it says two slots are free? bit confused.

However, is it possible to have 8GB+8GB RAM in S03in? Does mobo supports that?

One more, i could notice from your signature that, you are using samsung SSD. Does it compatible with Series 5 laptops?


----------



## Surajhb07 (Feb 21, 2013)

Guys.... pls help me.... i'm in a huge dilemma.. S05IN or lenovo y500..... have to buy within a week.... had almost decided on S05IN....but saw y500 in some earlier posts.... pls help me choose between these 2 laptops.... 
One more thing... y500 has touchpad problem..... has lenovo addressed this problem??? 
Thank U!!!


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 21, 2013)

Surajhb07 said:


> Guys.... pls help me.... i'm in a huge dilemma.. S05IN or lenovo y500..... have to buy within a week.... had almost decided on S05IN....but saw y500 in some earlier posts.... pls help me choose between these 2 laptops....
> One more thing... y500 has touchpad problem..... has lenovo addressed this problem???
> Thank U!!!


y500
and continue here


----------



## n3rd (Feb 22, 2013)

I'll post bench's once I get my bloody trackpad fixed. And I could add another Graph, for the record - plus it's FHD too (which probably explains the lower performance index scores?). The thing has backlit keyboard, and hardly heats up - it's bloody amazing for a gaming laptop.

Don't get me wrong, I think Series 5 is awesome, but it's better not to post anything rather than going by Win performance index.


----------



## KyleSforza (Feb 23, 2013)

n3rd said:


> I'll post bench's once I get my bloody trackpad fixed. And I could add another Graph, for the record - plus it's FHD too (which probably explains the lower performance index scores?). The thing has backlit keyboard, and hardly heats up - it's bloody amazing for a gaming laptop.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I think Series 5 is awesome, but it's better not to post anything rather than going by Win performance index.


Your new laptop is already in service center, and you're saying its amazing?

What the **** is wrong with gamers/consumers these days.  Y u no get replacement?


----------



## KyleSforza (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Lenovo Ideapad Y500*

P.S. More gifts 

*imageshack.us/a/img827/2606/crysis3mpopenbeta201302o.jpg
*img152.imageshack.us/img152/2820/crysis3mpopenbeta201302e.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img221/1375/crysis3mpopenbeta201302c.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img507/1512/crysis3mpopenbeta201302v.jpg

It was on NVIDIA Beta drivers ^ 313.97.


----------



## sankar (Feb 24, 2013)

Anyone know when this will available in india ?
**www.samsung.com/us/computer/laptops/NP700Z5C-S01US-specs
and
**www.samsung.com/us/computer/laptops/NP700Z7C-S01US-specs
17 inch model have full hd


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

sankar said:


> Anyone know when this will available in india ?
> **www.samsung.com/us/computer/laptops/NP700Z5C-S01US-specs
> and
> **www.samsung.com/us/computer/laptops/NP700Z7C-S01US-specs
> 17 inch model have full hd


Check Samung India Website, and also flipkart.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 25, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> My friend's S03IN doesn't start. After pressing the power button nothing appears on screen. Out of the four led indicators (left to right) only fourth light is on. First one blinks once, then no response.  Any solutions?



There was a problem with one of the 4GB RAM.


----------



## coolguyind (Feb 26, 2013)

Guys....planning to buy a lappy....after going through quite a no.of threads and forums here...got more confused..but still ultimately decided in favour of sammy(samsung 5 series)..... but then got the news of Lenovo Y series... again things got confused.....so guys ...all who actually used any one of them or both of them....can you put inhere any short brief comparison....i mean brief one..and to the point....on major issues in both...which ones you suggest....thanks in advance...


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 26, 2013)

If u want a blu ray drive & better speakers, get S05IN otherwise Y500(looks great.....)


----------



## 5h3115h0ck (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi, 
Could someone help me here:
correct me if i am wrong -  difference between some specs

Display   s05 :1366 x 768              
            s03 : 1600 x 900

Panel     s05 :SuperBright 300nit           
            s03 : NA

HDD RPM  s05 :5400                     
              s03 :7200

Also do they both come with sub-woofer?
whether both of them come with blueray optical drive?
which is better among the two?


----------



## sankar (Feb 26, 2013)

coolguyind said:


> Guys....planning to buy a lappy....after going through quite a no.of threads and forums here...got more confused..but still ultimately decided in favour of sammy(samsung 5 series)..... but then got the news of Lenovo Y series... again things got confused.....so guys ...all who actually used any one of them or both of them....can you put inhere any short brief comparison....i mean brief one..and to the point....on major issues in both...which ones you suggest....thanks in advance...



Please dont double post its very confusing .


----------



## 5h3115h0ck (Feb 27, 2013)

Anyone from *Pune* who has bought the Samsung NP550P5C S05/03 from a local store?

I want to know from where could i get it at the best price.


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 27, 2013)

^ron28


----------



## RON28 (Feb 27, 2013)

Yes,


----------



## 5h3115h0ck (Feb 27, 2013)

RON28 said:


> Yes,



Hey RON28,

from where can i get Samsung NP550P5C S05/03 at a best price from a local store.

And also Could you help me here:
correct me if i am wrong - difference between some specs

Display  s05 :1366 x 768
           s03 : 1600 x 900

Panel    s05 :SuperBright 300nit
           s03 : NA

HDD RPM s05 :5400
             s03 :7200

Also do they both come with sub-woofer?
whether both of them come with blueray optical drive?
which is better among the two?

I enquired locally in Pune @Computer Castle, Aundh
s03- 61K
s05- 59.5k
Anyone from pune who thinks the price is high or could suggest a local dealer who could sell a bit less than the above figure?


----------



## pankaj_bhardwaj135 (Feb 27, 2013)

In for so5 it has all the features of so3 + blueray some of the info you've got up there is wrong


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 27, 2013)

5h3115h0ck said:


> Hey RON28,
> 
> from where can i get Samsung NP550P5C S05/03 at a best price from a local store.
> 
> ...


err.. You got wrong data there


----------



## 5h3115h0ck (Feb 28, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> err.. You got wrong data there



Ok...then s05 has 1600x900 display
got misguided by this Samsung NP550P5C-S03IN vs Samsung NP550P5C-S05IN : Laptops Comparison - Compare India



5h3115h0ck said:


> Ok...then s05 has 1600x900 display
> got misguided by this Samsung NP550P5C-S03IN vs Samsung NP550P5C-S05IN : Laptops Comparison - Compare India




Can anyone suggest a laptop model with the same specs as s05 but with FULL HD 1920×1080 resolution apart from Y500???


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 28, 2013)

Apart from Y500, ...... Dell Inspiron 17R Turbo with FHD @ 95k, I think....otherwise get something imported


----------



## 5h3115h0ck (Feb 28, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Apart from Y500, ...... Dell Inspiron 17R Turbo with FHD @ 95k, I think....otherwise get something imported


hey Anupam,

thnx for the reply....the price trade off is so high for s05 vs dell...but is there a noticeable diff betn 1600x900 and full HD?...
...yeah i wished to buy from xoticpc but shipping+customs extra adds up another 25k


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 28, 2013)

5h3115h0ck said:


> hey Anupam,
> 
> thnx for the reply....the price trade off is so high for s05 vs dell...but is there a noticeable diff betn 1600x900 and full HD?...
> ...yeah i wished to buy from xoticpc but shipping+customs extra adds up another 25k



Get S05 if you are tight on budget, its a great laptop as well. OK, to be frank display of my laptop gives better quality compared to S02/03(I think its due to glossy screen vs matte screen in Series 5 which has better outdoor visibilty)


----------



## 5h3115h0ck (Feb 28, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Get S05 if you are tight on budget, its a great laptop as well. OK, to be frank display of my laptop gives better quality compared to S02/03(I think its due to glossy screen vs matte screen in Series 5 which has better outdoor visibilty)



thnx for the info anupam...i am luking fwd to getting it this weekend for 59k as the dealer quoted.... so far have u encountered any heating issue...or any BSOD kind of a thing???

hey Anupam,

one more thing u said Dell Inspiron 17R Turbo is for 95k , but check this out...*www.ebay.in/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330880626506......its for 48k.....is this the one u referred???


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 28, 2013)

Ya I saw that thing but many people don't trust ebay


----------



## somebodysme (Mar 1, 2013)

My friend wants to buy lappy this suday, max budget 55k any suggestions??


----------



## thegrinreaper (Mar 1, 2013)

Samsung np550p5c s04-in is the best choice.


----------



## somebodysme (Mar 1, 2013)

thegrinreaper said:


> Samsung np550p5c s04-in is the best choice.



Yes its the one of the best bought this couple months ago for another friend.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 1, 2013)

And what about So5in


----------



## 5h3115h0ck (Mar 1, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Ya I saw that thing but many people don't trust ebay



hey anupam,

For S05 so far have u encountered any heating issue...or any BSOD kind of a thing???


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 1, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Get S05 if you are tight on budget, its a great laptop as well. OK, to be frank display of my laptop gives better quality compared to S02/03(I think its due to glossy screen vs matte screen in Series 5 which has better outdoor visibilty)



In 15"6 inch screen, NO


----------



## 5h3115h0ck (Mar 1, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> In 15"6 inch screen, NO



U mean the display quality is bad outdoors and fine indoors???


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 5, 2013)

Someone kindly provide price of i5+650m model.at Nehru place Delhi.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 5, 2013)

^ 50-54k


----------



## kogi2010 (Mar 6, 2013)

*is the heating problem solved or not ?*


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 6, 2013)

Samsung took care of heating issues present in S02IN by releasing S03IN. S03IN doesn't have heating issue, so there shouldn't be any problems with S05IN



5h3115h0ck said:


> hey anupam,
> 
> For S05 so far have u encountered any heating issue...or any BSOD kind of a thing???



I don't own S05IN. ....


----------



## KyleSforza (Mar 7, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Get S05 if you are tight on budget, its a great laptop as well. OK, to be frank display of my laptop gives better quality compared to S02/03(I think its due to glossy screen vs matte screen in Series 5 which has better outdoor visibilty)



I do agree with the matte vs glossy part. Other laptops give glossy images due to the glass like display, ours is kinda rough glass  aka Matte, it gives clearer, but less glossy output. The ability to use it outside pays off for that, as you can use it in car, or anywhere without any problems. 

Tight budget? what? The difference is only 5k dude. I don't think anyone who can spend 50k+ would bother spending an extra 10 or even 20k if the other product seems better.



somebodysme said:


> My friend wants to buy lappy this suday, max budget 55k any suggestions??



Add just 2k to that and you can probably get a S05  , if you can find a dealer, I know one in Delhi.


----------



## Gtb93 (Mar 7, 2013)

KyleSforza said:


> Tight budget? what? The difference is only 5k dude. I don't think anyone who can spend 50k+ would bother spending an extra 10 or even 20k if the other product seems better.
> 
> 
> 
> .




.__.


----------



## RON28 (Mar 8, 2013)

KyleSforza said:


> *
> Tight budget? what? The difference is only 5k dude. I don't think anyone who can spend 50k+ would bother spending an extra 10 or even 20k if the other product seems better*.



i disagree with you, a consumer can't increase his budget by 10-20k for his 50K limited budget, if that was the case, every one of us would have Asus G series gaming laptop.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 8, 2013)

RON28 said:


> i disagree with you, a consumer can't increase his budget by 10-20k for his 50K limited budget, if that was the case, every one of us would have Asus G series gaming laptop.



Rightly said !!


----------



## TweaknFreak (Mar 13, 2013)

Recently I bought NP550P5C-S04IN for 53k. While gaming (Farcry 3) at low to medium settings, MSAA off after 0.5-1 hrs GPU-Z records a constant temperature of 90 deg. Celcius. So I'm thinking on buying a lapdesk for good. But after going through market, I see that I could buy a 2-3 fan local branded cooler than a Cooler Master single fan cooler at approximately at the same price.

What do ya guyz think? will the local 3 fan one be better than single fan CM one?


----------



## pankajsingh5k (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I have been following this thread for quite a while and was earlier considering a Inspiron 15r Turbo but the graphics card of the best model was grossly under powered to my liking and that's why i am planning to buy the NP550P5C-S05IN model.

I saw this model in Jumbo electronics and they are offering it for 60,490 along with 11 accessory kit and bag while it is priced at 64k something on samsung estore. 

So i just wanted to ask has anyone bought it from Jumbo? Also when buying from a samsung store can you ask for extended warranty or can it be extended later on also? Since i am considering to get extended warranty also. Extended warranty at jumbo is not an option. How much does the extra warranty cost?


----------



## Gam3boy (Mar 16, 2013)

TweaknFreak said:


> Recently I bought NP550P5C-S04IN for 53k. While gaming (Farcry 3) at low to medium settings, MSAA off after 0.5-1 hrs GPU-Z records a constant temperature of 90 deg. Celcius. So I'm thinking on buying a lapdesk for good. But after going through market, I see that I could buy a 2-3 fan local branded cooler than a Cooler Master single fan cooler at approximately at the same price.
> 
> What do ya guyz think? will the local 3 fan one be better than single fan CM one?



You should go for CM its better & reliable 
Did you encountered any throttling issue while playing games & how many hr can i play continuously in this laptop


----------



## Budheadz (Mar 20, 2013)

I have the s03, and bf3 takes my 650m to 90/91 degrees after awhile of playing, and it seems to stay around that temp for as long as iv played bf3 in one sitting, maybe 2 to 3 hours. most games take the temp to around low to mid 80's. no throttling what so ever with the lappy.


----------



## Gam3boy (Mar 20, 2013)

Budheadz said:


> I have the s03, and bf3 takes my 650m to 90/91 degrees after awhile of playing, and it seems to stay around that temp for as long as iv played bf3 in one sitting, maybe 2 to 3 hours. most games take the temp to around low to mid 80's. no throttling what so ever with the lappy.



I guess gameplay & the temperature will be almost same in s04


----------



## pankajsingh5k (Mar 21, 2013)

Further to my previous post i went to Jumbo for buying but i noticed they were selling the S03IN model with core i7 . its exactly the same as the SO5IN model except that the SO5IN model has blue ray drive and is a little bit lighter.

I put off the decision to buy the model because i wanted to confirm that there are not any major difference.

My question is a blue ray drive worth buying ( 4k extra for the S05IN on Samsung estore )?

What benefits would i be getting since blue ray has not yet gone main stream. 

Also, one thing i wanted to ask is that does anyone know if the S05IN is better than the So3IN in any other criteria except the blueray and weight? Because my preference is the So3 because its 5k cheaper overall. i just want to confirm that the so3 doesnt have any inherent problems that were fixed in So5.

Please guys i would request you to reply fast since i plan to buy the laptop in this coming weekend. (23-24 March)


----------



## dan4u (Mar 21, 2013)

pankajsingh5k said:


> Further to my previous post i went to Jumbo for buying but i noticed they were selling the S03IN model with core i7 . its exactly the same as the SO5IN model except that the SO5IN model has blue ray drive and is a little bit lighter.
> 
> I put off the decision to buy the model because i wanted to confirm that there are not any major difference.
> 
> ...


you basically answered your own question, the only difference is, one has blu-ray and the other doesn't. if you want blu-ray get s05 else s03....simple


----------



## sameersehgal.90 (Mar 21, 2013)

*Samsung NP 550 P5C S02 IN*

Hi !! My first post on Think Digit Forum 
BTW, I bought my Sammy in Feb, 2013


----------



## sameersehgal.90 (Mar 21, 2013)

Swapnil26sps said:


> Mean no overheating and then throttling.



My NP550P5C S02 IN has no Over Heating or Throttling issues either !!


----------



## princy0nisha (Mar 21, 2013)

Can you guys tell me weather s06 is coming in next 4 months or not?


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 21, 2013)

^ well S07 and S09 is in the SW Update list.



sameersehgal.90 said:


> My NP550P5C S02 IN has no Over Heating or Throttling issues either !!


Mine is trolling me again


----------



## chickoo (Mar 25, 2013)

does any of these samsung laptops run crysis 3 smoothly atleast in medium settings ?? can anyone post some screenshots..


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 25, 2013)

chickoo said:


> does any of these samsung laptops run crysis 3 smoothly atleast in medium settings ?? can anyone post some screenshots..


In low settings :/


----------



## $hadow (Mar 25, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> ^ well S07 and S09 is in the SW Update list.
> 
> By what time could be expected to come out.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 25, 2013)

$hadow said:


> pratyush997 said:
> 
> 
> > ^ well S07 and S09 is in the SW Update list.
> ...


----------



## pankajsingh5k (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi everyone, just wanted to share that I have just got my S05IN Sammy today and I am loving it.  . Bought it for 61k from uttam nagar delhi. Now I am just waiting to go home this holi and get loads of games and take this warhorse for a ride .


----------



## sameersehgal.90 (Mar 28, 2013)

sameersehgal.90 said:


> My NP550P5C S02 IN has no Over Heating or Throttling issues either !!


Hi !! What are ur temps. like in games like Far Cry 3, Tomb Raider 2013 and NFS MW 2012 ??
I too have an S02 but didn`t have much tym to use it as I had my job posting and didn`t carry my new S02 with me


----------



## sameersehgal.90 (Mar 28, 2013)

anmol4all said:


> hi guys,
> i got my S02 version and i am here to say that after playing 1hour 40min crysis warhead at 900p enthu settings without motion blur (yeah it can run crysis warhead at max settings without motion blur and AA  ), i noticed nothing like throttling instead i observed in gpu z that after some 20 mins that gpu automatically increased its core clock to 920 mhz constant frequency which some time gone to 950 i dont know why because its rated clock speed is 835 mhz. memory clock remained same.
> gpu temp was hovering around 91 degrees. with 99% load
> gpu was at constant 840 mhz while playing nfs hot pursuit.
> ...



Does your S02 show heating/Throttling otherwise in other games ? In idle mode ? Are the Temps. u posted above normal ? `coz I too have an S02


----------



## Tejo (Mar 28, 2013)

btw guys, I want to have linux in my S05....tried to install ubuntu but it wouldn't boot up with ubuntu...says some file is missing...searched for this in internet, but they say we have something like UEFI and so we can't have linux....Is it so...??


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 28, 2013)

Ubuntu is not running in win8 laptops, something is conflicting. I don't know in detail though


----------



## neatearth (Mar 29, 2013)

My Samsung NP550P5C-S05IN can play all type of games without over heating and throttling issues. This is by far the best multimedia laptop in sub 65k category. I wish it comes with backlit key board. Mine is a month old and I hardly put it off(May be 6 or 7 times max)


----------



## Gam3boy (Mar 29, 2013)

hey everyone i am in serious trouble,  my budget max 65k so i got 2 option Samsung S05 or Lenovo y500.But lenovo is having many defect(keyboard,touchpad) i cant send my laptop to service center after buying it.i searched local store & S05 is priced 62k but unfortunately its out of stock the seller is suggesting me S04 with i5 6g ddr3 ram in 52k.So please tell me what should i do.Can any one tell me how much Fps will drop in games compared to i7.


----------



## sandy2kr12 (Mar 30, 2013)

GUYS PLZ HELP.when i set the mobile AP in wireless network..my mobile connects to the wifi network but fails to open any website pages..why is this happening..is there any alternative way to turn my laptop into hotspot ?


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 30, 2013)

sandy2kr12 said:


> GUYS PLZ HELP.when i set the mobile AP in wireless network..my mobile connects to the wifi network but fails to open any website pages..why is this happening..is there any alternative way to turn my laptop into hotspot ?


+1
Same for me


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 31, 2013)

Turn off Bitdefender's Firewall, if u have it. You can try Connectify Hotspot as alternative


----------



## death_syndicate (Mar 31, 2013)

sandy2kr12 said:


> GUYS PLZ HELP.when i set the mobile AP in wireless network..my mobile connects to the wifi network but fails to open any website pages..why is this happening..is there any alternative way to turn my laptop into hotspot ?



here a way to set up access point.

open up command prompt 

type "netsh wlan set hosted network mode=allow ssid=your access point name key=password keyUsage=persistent"


this will give u confirmation the the hosted network has been set.

now type "netsh wlan start hosted network"

It says hosted network started.

when u r done  with it type "netsh wlan stop hosted network"


----------



## sanemate (Mar 31, 2013)

Latest update : Y500 with 14th March manufacturing date are in stock. Call dealers and get one if interested. Comes with Synaptics. A friend got his from Pune. I ordered one today.


----------



## TweaknFreak (Mar 31, 2013)

Hello guyz! I'm having a S04. Can anybody tell me how to make recovery disks using the factory image in 4-5 DVDs ?? The copied factory image consists of the following files :-

☻init.w01                      3.91 GB
☻init.w02                      3.94 GB
☻init.w03                      2.20 GB
☻init.wcl                       3.93 GB
☻init.woo                      1 KB
☻WinClonlnit.srs             1 KB
☻Preview - a folder with some images of app icons

Now while copying the factory image by the Samsung Recovery App there was no option for creating a bootable recovery disk. But that option is clearly visible in the Help manual screenshots .So lease tell me guyz what to do???


----------



## Gam3boy (Mar 31, 2013)

i recently installed 314.22 driver for 650m & now i am getting ( You are not currently using a display attached to an NVIDIA GPU) ????? What is that error & how to solve it....


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2013)

Gam3boy said:


> i recently installed 314.22 driver for 650m & now i am getting ( You are not currently using a display attached to an NVIDIA GPU) ????? What is that error & how to solve it....


That's why one should use drivers from manufacturers website.

Download the drivers from Samsung's site and install them. Everything should work fine then.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 1, 2013)

Gam3boy said:


> i recently installed 314.22 driver for 650m & now i am getting ( You are not currently using a display attached to an NVIDIA GPU) ????? What is that error & how to solve it....



My advice try to reinstall the driver after un installing it.


----------



## Gam3boy (Apr 1, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> My advice try to reinstall the driver after un installing it.



Yup already did that its working now...


----------



## arka (Apr 3, 2013)

Does the s04 keys make marks on the screen ? what about the sensitivity of the trackpad ? does it register the finger movements correctly ?


----------



## Gam3boy (Apr 3, 2013)

arka said:


> Does the s04 keys make marks on the screen ? what about the sensitivity of the trackpad ? does it register the finger movements correctly ?



It doesn't make any mark in the screen. overall track pad is OK not that much great.that is the only con.


----------



## arka (Apr 3, 2013)

Gam3boy said:


> It doesn't make any mark in the screen. overall track pad is OK not that much great.that is the only con.



thanks bro, is it comfortable enough to do normal work ( like any other mid range lappy ) ? how is the keyboard ? is it comfortable enough to type for a long period ? I am going to do programming .

does this laptop come with os dvd ?


----------



## Gam3boy (Apr 4, 2013)

arka said:


> thanks bro, is it comfortable enough to do normal work ( like any other mid range lappy ) ? how is the keyboard ? is it comfortable enough to type for a long period ? I am going to do programming .
> 
> does this laptop come with os dvd ?



Everything else is perfect keyboard etc.It doesn't come with os dvd


----------



## arka (Apr 5, 2013)

If it doesn't come with an oem win 8 DVD , then how should we reinstall os to remove the trial softwares...

If it doesn't come with an oem win 8 DVD , then how should we reinstall os to remove the trial softwares...


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 5, 2013)

Use recovery system......


----------



## arka (Apr 10, 2013)

why there is not a single review of these samsung laptops on the thinkdigit site ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 10, 2013)

arka said:


> why there is not a single review of these samsung laptops on the thinkdigit site ?



They probably haven't received a review piece.

There are plenty more reviews available in YouTube and other sites.


----------



## arka (Apr 10, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> They probably haven't received a review piece.
> 
> There are plenty more reviews available in YouTube and other sites.



not many reviews on YouTube, none of them are of indian version.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 11, 2013)

The question of Arka is genuine .....there is nearly no review of 550-S05 model anywhere....not in websites nor in youtube ...

if anyone can find one of it please share the link


----------



## $hadow (Apr 11, 2013)

It is hard to find since us models have a completely different names and different specs


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 12, 2013)

Acc. to Thinkdigit best laptop is Lenovo Z580  .... Moreover during Digit's survey(Trust Icons), there was no Samsung in laptops category !!!


----------



## Raptor1989 (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm having a problem. It seems when I plug in the power cable to my laptop, the power led starts to blink. The windows battery icon shows its not charging, but the battery level doesn't go down. On the contrary, when I remove the power cable, the power led stops, and the windows icon shows charging but the battery level slowly goes down. Is there a prob;em with my laptop's battery sensor? This usually happens when I'm playing some heavy graphics games or when the laptop get heated up. I even have a cooling pad, but this problem keeps bugging me. I've never seen this happen. Also, can you please recommend how to optimally use my laptop battery and how to properly charge and discharge it?

BTW, I own Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN laptop. If this post is at the wrong place, please redirect me to where I can get some answers. Thanks.


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 12, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Acc. to Thinkdigit best laptop is Lenovo Z580  .... Moreover during Digit's survey(Trust Icons), there was no Samsung in laptops category !!!


Totally sponsored


----------



## arka (Apr 12, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Totally sponsored



totally agree...

are there any samsung laptops releasing with the same or better specs at this price range ? buying it in few weeks my exams.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 13, 2013)

Getting my laptop tomorrow 550P-S05 model for 58k along with goodies ...

can I partition the 1 TB HDD or I have to get a external one too for backup?? Is the mouse in goodie box is good from samsung or should I get a better mouse for bit of FPS and strategic games?? Any last minute suggestions


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 14, 2013)

arka said:


> totally agree...
> 
> are there any samsung laptops releasing with the same or better specs at this price range ? buying it in few weeks my exams.


Y500 is rocking. Period.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 14, 2013)

Soo I have joined the club 550P series  got S05 today ....will test it now


----------



## arka (Apr 14, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Y500 is rocking. Period.



but it is too costly ( rs. 65000 ) and  without optimus and a bit heavy.. I want to know if the Sammy is going to distinct soon or not...



sujoyp said:


> Soo I have joined the club 550P series  got S05 today ....will test it now



for 58000 , where ?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 14, 2013)

I got it in Nagpur...local shop


----------



## arka (Apr 14, 2013)

congrats...


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 14, 2013)

yaah got lots of goodies...some useful and some useless 

1.Keniston lock
2.USB light
3.mini vaccume cleaner for keyboard
4.USB extension cord
5.Heat fan small
6.Keyboard protector
7. SD card reader
8. Lan cable
9. Mouse pad
10. Laptop cleaner
11. multi point usb
12. mouse

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-bn3IFeVaFZY/UWp5cJaUDDI/AAAAAAAAIx0/Qqtl-GoFlvc/s800/DSC_7480.JPG


----------



## arka (Apr 14, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> Soo I have joined the club 550P series  got S05 today ....will test it now



goodies ?



sujoyp said:


> yaah got lots of goodies...some useful and some useless
> 
> 1.Keniston lock
> 2.USB light
> ...



looks like the shopkeeper has given you his whole shop... congrats...

@sujoyp, post a picture of your lappy...


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 14, 2013)

arka said:


> but it is too costly ( rs. 65000 ) and  without optimus and a bit heavy.. I want to know if the Sammy is going to distinct soon or not...


Yeah but it got better display and runs cool though! 

but Sammy beats it anyday on the basis of Looks


----------



## arka (Apr 14, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Yeah but it got better display and runs cool though!
> 
> but Sammy beats it anyday on the basis of Looks



your heating problem hasn't solved yet ?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 14, 2013)

@arka Thanks.. I have posted the pic in latest purchase thread ...still if u want I will post here 


*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-7bwtJ1rSiKo/UWp5eRjRGLI/AAAAAAAAIyM/2jkVh7c0bI8/s777/DSC_7489.JPG

Y500 was costing me 66k here and that too after 8 days waiting


----------



## arka (Apr 14, 2013)

@sujoyp, looking great... what about the sensitivity of win 8 gestures ?


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 14, 2013)

arka said:


> your heating problem hasn't solved yet ?


nope!


----------



## arka (Apr 14, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> nope!



as a long time user of this lappy ,will you recommend it ? BTW  I am not a hardcore gamer. I will use it mainly for software development and VM.


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 14, 2013)

arka said:


> as a long time user of this lappy ,will you recommend it ? BTW * I am not a hardcore gamer*. I will use it mainly for software development and VM.


What are you waiting for? Get it


----------



## arka (Apr 14, 2013)

waiting for my exams.. a week later...


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 14, 2013)

^ okay then!  Though S07 and other models are also spotted on SW update list though


----------



## arka (Apr 14, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> ^ okay then!  Though S07 and other models are also spotted on SW update list though



I think they will not be released in one or two months. samsung will promote them first.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 14, 2013)

arka said:


> I think they will not be released in one or two months. samsung will promote them first.



I have a feeling it will be the other way round


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 14, 2013)

arka said:


> @sujoyp, looking great... what about the sensitivity of win 8 gestures ?



I am still not sure of the gestures...I didnt get much time...will keep updating as soon I find something


----------



## arka (Apr 15, 2013)

ok...


----------



## twostepsfromhell (Apr 17, 2013)

I have the same laptop, but i dont have this problem. 
Why cant you try calibrating the battery, that may solve the problem.

Refer this link
[HOW TO] Notebook Battery Calibration


Raptor1989 said:


> I'm having a problem. It seems when I plug in the power cable to my laptop, the power led starts to blink. The windows battery icon shows its not charging, but the battery level doesn't go down. On the contrary, when I remove the power cable, the power led stops, and the windows icon shows charging but the battery level slowly goes down. Is there a prob;em with my laptop's battery sensor? This usually happens when I'm playing some heavy graphics games or when the laptop get heated up. I even have a cooling pad, but this problem keeps bugging me. I've never seen this happen. Also, can you please recommend how to optimally use my laptop battery and how to properly charge and discharge it?
> 
> BTW, I own Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN laptop. If this post is at the wrong place, please redirect me to where I can get some answers. Thanks.



I updated my BIOS to P07AAA today on S02 IN. I am surprised to find that even before logging into windows, the system fan is turned on at full speed and the laptop gets hotter quickly. The CPU shows 75 degs max. Am I the only one facing this problem  ?? Anyone else installed P07AAA  ??


----------



## arka (Apr 19, 2013)

Is the touchpad of the s05 unresponsive ? is it too much unresponsive to work ?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 19, 2013)

@arka  ...The response is ok for the touchpad when moving the cursor but its bit bad when u try to tap it for double click ...


----------



## arka (Apr 19, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> @arka  ...The response is ok for the touchpad when moving the cursor but its bit bad when u try to tap it for double click ...



have you tried changing the mouse settings ?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 19, 2013)

changing the mouse settings...no I didnt tried it yet...let me check  I didnt find any other issue except double tap on touchpad


----------



## arka (Apr 19, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> changing the mouse settings...no I didnt tried it yet...let me check  I didnt find any other issue except double tap on touchpad


OK, what about multi touch gestures like two finger scrolling ?


----------



## rish89 (Apr 21, 2013)

I have a prblem with my samsung laptop.... Bluetooth used to work fine earlier (and still after fresh install of windows).....but after 4 to 5 days of usage and windows updates bluetooth stops working even the tata docomo broadband dongle stopped working......wifi still works....pls help


----------



## dan4u (Apr 21, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> Soo I have joined the club 550P series  got S05 today ....will test it now



congrats man!! I'd recommend upgrading to an ssd, this beast is being held back by the 1TB hdd....



rish89 said:


> I have a prblem with my samsung laptop.... Bluetooth used to work fine earlier (and still after fresh install of windows).....but after 4 to 5 days of usage and windows updates bluetooth stops working even the tata docomo broadband dongle stopped working......wifi still works....pls help



is this windows 8 or 7? anyways try downloading the latest drivers for n-6235 from here


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 21, 2013)

thanks dan4u ...can I upgrade it to SSD ...but I heard that it need saperate socket which only ultrabooks have....I really wanted to put an SSD but the shopkeeper gave this info


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 21, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> thanks dan4u ...can I upgrade it to SSD ...but I heard that it need saperate socket which only ultrabooks have....I really wanted to put an SSD but the shopkeeper gave this info


EPIC BS ! 

It just need Sata Port


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 21, 2013)

That stupid shopkeeper   and I stupid me to believe him .....he told me with soo confidence that I got fooled...

Actually somebody told me it needs mSATA port to connect


----------



## dan4u (Apr 22, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> That stupid shopkeeper   and I stupid me to believe him .....he told me with soo confidence that I got fooled...
> 
> Actually somebody told me it needs mSATA port to connect



well the shopkeeper didn't know what he's talking about, I've been using a ssd since the last 2 months and its the one upgrade that's actually worth it


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 22, 2013)

Multitasking on that Slow HDD is Nightmare


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks dan4u


----------



## duriel (Apr 24, 2013)

@dan4u Does your SSD get very hot sometimes? I mean really hot, hotter than  processor area? Have you done any tweaks after installing SSD?

Hi everyone, hope you are enjoying your 550p's. It's summer time and all the vents are clogged up. I played a game after 5 months and it got 98 Celsius in 5 minutes. No air is coming out at all!.

So, anyone ever dis-assembled it/cleaned it? I did try opening up but couldn't find a way to open the vents area, may be we have to pull out keyboard first? Any tips/ideas?


----------



## dan4u (Apr 24, 2013)

duriel said:


> @dan4u Does your SSD get very hot sometimes? I mean really hot, hotter than  processor area? Have you done any tweaks after installing SSD?
> 
> Hi everyone, hope you are enjoying your 550p's. It's summer time and all the vents are clogged up. I played a game after 5 months and it got 98 Celsius in 5 minutes. No air is coming out at all!.
> 
> So, anyone ever dis-assembled it/cleaned it? I did try opening up but couldn't find a way to open the vents area, may be we have to pull out keyboard first? Any tips/ideas?



nope my ssd never heats up, on the contrary its cooler than the hdd. if you want you can clean it yourself, only hurdle is removing the back panel, use your nails or prying tools. once you remove the back panel you have direct access to the motherboard and the vents.


----------



## twostepsfromhell (Apr 24, 2013)

I updated my BIOS to P07AAA on S02 IN. I am surprised to find that even before logging into windows, the system fan is turned on at full speed and the laptop gets hotter quickly. The CPU shows 75 degs max. Am I the only one facing this problem ?? Anyone else installed P07AAA ?? The heat goes down once inside windows


----------



## duriel (Apr 24, 2013)

dan4u said:


> nope my ssd never heats up, on the contrary its cooler than the hdd. if you want you can clean it yourself, only hurdle is removing the back panel, use your nails or prying tools. once you remove the back panel you have direct access to the motherboard and the vents.



Which SSD did you get and the model number? Mine is Corsair Force Series 3 240 GB, sometimes it gets real hot, I thought it might be because of Indexing, I disabled it but still it gets crazy hot sometimes.

Also, if I have a linux distro  then then it stays super hot all the time, that's why I got back to Windows. It is the same with processor too, it gets lot hotter when running a linux distro. Have you (or anyone else) had a chance to run a linux distro on this? I even tried to use cpufrequtils to clock the processor at 1.17Ghz, but still it is super hot. I guess it is because the NVidia stays always on on Linux.

I will try your method to remove the back panel now.

Edit: I was able to pry the back panel using CC. Cleaned the vents, now temps doesn't rise above 80C.


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 24, 2013)

@dan4u: I PMed you.


----------



## sunilyo (Apr 30, 2013)

Hey guys, 

I have already ordered the samsung NP550p5C-S05IN. Now i want to know if it is possible to add an SSD drive to already existing system. I would like the OS and a few program that i normally use to be on the SSD rather than on the HDD.

Also i will be using this system mainly for design work i will be using softwares like coreldraw x6 and Photoshop CS3. Do you think that 8GB will be enough to handle my work or should i include another 4 or 8 gb to the already existing configuration?


----------



## arka (May 1, 2013)

hey guys buying s05 in 3-4 days. here s05 costs 63k and y500 costs 67k. so going to Kolkata for better deals. 
any recommendation for shops in Kolkata ? 

I am buying s05 for better battery life , less weight than y500, matte screen otherwise I would choose y500.is it worth it ? 

is s05's heating problem solved ?


----------



## dan4u (May 1, 2013)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @dan4u: I PMed you.



sorry for the late reply, check inbox


----------



## jayantr7 (May 1, 2013)

I'm thinking of buying the so1in model. But I've a few questions:-
* Does this laptop get bricked while booting a Linus distro? I've heard this is the case for many Samsung laptops.
* Is this laptop recommended for something who types a lot?
* Which is better? S01IN or Lenovo Ideapad Z500? (For my specifications, see this)
* How much difference does a 1600x900 display make in contrast with 1366x768 resolution, for reading, gaming or image editing?


----------



## pratyush997 (May 1, 2013)

jayantr7 said:


> I'm thinking of buying the *so1in* model. But I've a few questions:-


It's discontinued  S04IN is new one
*





> Does this laptop get bricked while booting a Linus distro? I've heard this is the case for many Samsung laptops.


Even I read some articles about same o.o


> * Is this laptop recommended for something who types a lot?


Keyboard ain't best in class.


> * How much difference does a 1600x900 display make in contrast with 1366x768 resolution, for reading, gaming or image editing?


Better PPI/DPI, Though Sammy doesn't have good contrast ratio!


----------



## jayantr7 (May 1, 2013)

@pratyush
Thanks for replying. I'm sorry, I didn't made it clear. I meant what difference does the 1600x900 resolution on so4in lappy make compared to 1366x768 in most other laptops in this price segment?
Talking about the SO4IN model, what's the battery life at normal usage? (Typical browsing, listening to music, document editing, watching videos)
And can anyone confirm about the bricking issue by Linus distros on this model? I'll probably use Ubuntu on my laptop.
Why doesn't Digit review Samsung laptops? I can't find is trustable reviews and opinions on these NP500 models except on this thread.
Does this model have a matte display, because I'm going to read a lot, and a glossy display is a huge no-no for me.
I don't know much about Samsung laptops. I've to use the laptop which I buy for 3 years (with the maximum usage in the third year). Will this laptop last in good shape for that timeframe? (Assume that I handle the laptop in a good manner) I hope it isn't like the Dell laptops.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 1, 2013)

jayantr7 said:


> I meant what difference does the 1600x900 resolution on so4in lappy make compared to 1366x768 in most other laptops in this price segment?


Better pixel density buddy!


> Talking about the SO4IN model, what's the battery life at normal usage? (Typical browsing, listening to music, document editing, watching videos)


I used to get 4.5 Hr. on S02IN


> Why doesn't Digit review Samsung laptops? I can't find is trustable reviews and opinions on these NP500 models except on this thread.


Because Sammy doesn't send them review units


> Does this model have a matte display, because I'm going to read a lot, and a glossy display is a huge no-no for me.


Yeah, It's matte display


----------



## sujoyp (May 2, 2013)

@arka if u use the lappy on ur lap it gets hot in half hr ....very hot actually

63k for S05 is too much...remember I got it for 58k and another shop offered me at 60k.


Matt display is really advantage for long reading and work...its soft and does not strain eyes


----------



## arka (May 2, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> @arka if u use the lappy on ur lap it gets hot in half hr ....very hot actually
> 
> 63k for S05 is too much...remember I got it for 58k and another shop offered me at 60k.
> 
> ...



going to order it today afternoon for 62500 , in Kolkata its 61500, going to Kolkata is too much hassle for me in this hot summer. all prices are incl tax 5%. is it gets hot with normal usage (without gaming) ?


BTW what is the best cooler for this lappy ?


pls guys hurry , going to order it today afternoon.


----------



## sujoyp (May 2, 2013)

I got a cheepo cooler for lappy....but I think people are using some coolmaster product costing around 1-1.5k

No it does not gets hot without gaming


----------



## arka (May 2, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> I got a cheepo cooler for lappy....but I think people are using some coolmaster product costing around 1-1.5k
> 
> No it does not gets hot without gaming



thank you very much all of you, I was in dilemma to order this or not.


----------



## TheSloth (May 2, 2013)

mine does get hot when play HD 1080p video.


----------



## arka (May 2, 2013)

Yahoo!  guys ordered s05.. hope to receive it till Saturday...


----------



## arka (May 5, 2013)

Hey guys, got my S05 yesterday evening...now njoying...add me in fb...


----------



## thinkdigit123 (May 5, 2013)

Hello,
       DPYBROS here. Need help from anyone who owns S02IN. I had a few heating problems with the laptop and wanted to cross check with other users.

      Location- Lucknow (temp- 28 C-42 C). Bought S02IN in October 2012.

      On win 7 64bit, with the 314.22 geforce driver the core clock of the 650m fluctuates and keeps going lower from 850 MHz to 645 Mhz.
      This happens after gpu temp reaches 90 C  then instead of going hotter, it gradually downclocks the gpu to 600-700 MHz depending on games 
       I have tried all the BIOS version P05AAA to P07AAA. The gpu still downclocks resulting in 3 FPS loss per 100 MHz downclock in games.

       I didn't notice this during the winter (maybe it happened then but downclock was less), just in April i experienced heavy fps loss in games so i checked the clocks.
       The pic below is with Crysis 3 and 314.22 drivers with P07AAA Bios.
       *i41.tinypic.com/177le0.jpg
       Reverting to 306.97 stopped fluctuation in gpu core clock, but still the clock goes down after reaching 90 C.
       Can others check their  gpu core clock during gameplay (using GPU-Z or MSI afterburner) and tell me.

       I think the laptop overheats then downclocks to reduce temp.
       This happens even when I am in AC room with 24 C temp.

       Samsung says operable temp for laptop is 10 C-32 C. So technically the gpu is not performing properly. 
       Can I claim warranty that its overheating.(Maybe the fan is dusty/ Gpu thermal paste is poor)

       Does anyone else have same problem in S02IN?
       S02IN users- please post your gpu temps while gaming along with the room temp where you keep the laptop.

       Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Nandan47 (May 5, 2013)

^ is there any way to keep the gpu temp *below 90C* so that it doesn't throttles ? and what are the ideal temps of cpu and gpu for the *s05in* version ?


----------



## sujoyp (May 6, 2013)

@arka congrats 

yesterday I played Civilisation V for 5 hrs continuously ....it throttled a bit in between ...but was fine again after 5 minutes .


----------



## arka (May 6, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> @arka congrats
> 
> yesterday I played Civilisation V for 5 hrs continuously ....it throttled a bit in between ...but was fine again after 5 minutes .



thanks... what are your highest temps ? mine is CPU 94c and 80c GPU while playing cod4 at max. here room temp is very hot due to summer. now CPU at 60% temps CPU below 90 ...



sujoyp said:


> @arka congrats
> 
> yesterday I played Civilisation V for 5 hrs continuously ....it throttled a bit in between ...but was fine again after 5 minutes .



thanks... what are your highest temps ? mine is CPU 94c and 80c GPU while playing cod4 at max. here room temp is very hot due to summer. now CPU at 60% temps CPU below 90 ...


----------



## sujoyp (May 7, 2013)

sorry to ask but how do you check temperatures...there are no widgets now in windows 8


----------



## commanderkaran (May 7, 2013)

Hey all, yesterday I bought this awesome Lappy with the core i5 and Windows 8 64 bit version(S04IN).*
I was following this thread, so I was aware of the heating issue of this laptop and it seems the new 3rd gen IVY processors can take the heat but still u don't want the processor at 90 degrees for 4 hours or more...I tested in Non-AC and wid Cooling Pad and made the following changes :

The Fn + F11(Fan Control) key just changes the power plan from Power Saver to High Performance(or any other plan u had applied before) Basically the former has cooling policy as Passive and the latter is Active....but I couldn't find any Fan Turbo Mode...or is there any other Samsung software which should be installed(applicable to that Fan Control key) to increase the fan speed ?*

In Samsung Settings, I changed the Silent Mode from Auto to OFF. Also, ECO mode is OFF and Battery Life Extender is ON(Sweet feature...nowadays...was missing this feature on my old laptop).

Is there any other way to increase the FAN speed and reduce temps ?*
Otherwise, our last resort is to Disable the Turbo Boost of the processor.*
Temps are high even now when the laptop is new...after some time dust will make matters even worse...good thing is we have 2 years warranty...Samsung should use high Conductivity Thermal compound paste like Arctic Silver 5(temps drop by 8-10 degrees...I changed it on my old Acer Laptop..core i5 & ATI 5650) since the heat sink and fan cooling system is not sufficient to cool this beast...


----------



## TheSloth (May 7, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> sorry to ask but how do you check temperatures...there are no widgets now in windows 8



HWMonitor - CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting
see right side panel


----------



## arka (May 8, 2013)

commanderkaran said:


> Hey all, yesterday I bought this awesome Lappy with the core i5 and Windows 8 64 bit version(S04IN).*
> I was following this thread, so I was aware of the heating issue of this laptop and it seems the new 3rd gen IVY processors can take the heat but still u don't want the processor at 90 degrees for 4 hours or more...I tested in Non-AC and wid Cooling Pad and made the following changes :
> 
> The Fn + F11(Fan Control) key just changes the power plan from Power Saver to High Performance(or any other plan u had applied before) Basically the former has cooling policy as Passive and the latter is Active....but I couldn't find any Fan Turbo Mode...or is there any other Samsung software which should be installed(applicable to that Fan Control key) to increase the fan speed ?*
> ...



how did you get 2 years of warranty ? Limit maximum processor state to 60% or 70% , temps dropped below 90 on cod4. does your keyboard keys make noise especially spacebar ?


----------



## pratyush997 (May 8, 2013)

arka said:


> how did you get 2 years of warranty ? Limit maximum processor state to 60% or 70% , temps dropped below 90 on cod4. does your keyboard keys make noise especially spacebar ?


Under powering  Cpu to 60% actually  force it to run on 2GHz. That's bs when cpu should run. @3.3 GHz. 
It creates a lot of difference than just reducing temps.


----------



## arka (May 8, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Under powering  Cpu to 60% actually  force it to run on 2GHz. That's bs when cpu should run. @3.3 GHz.
> It creates a lot of difference than just reducing temps.



then what do you do to reduce temps ? I can't see any difference in cod4 after underclocking , but it limits temps under 90c. btw what is your temps while playing gta iv ? I am planning to play it soon.

I also have another problem. in win 8 recovery app doesn't show factory image option on lower left corner but on f4 it shows factory image option. Though I have made a backup of factory image ( w001 etc files), I don't know how to use them. Putting them in D: drive under SamsungRecovery folder doesn't work.. any solution ?


----------



## jayantr7 (May 9, 2013)

Thanks pratyush!

I'll probably place an order for the S04IN model tomorrow. I just want to know a few things.
(Again) What about the bricking issue of a few Samsung laptops while installing a Linux distro. Is this laptop also affected? ANYONE, PLEASE TELL ME! 
How is the build quality and the quality of trackpad?
I hope it's a better buy than the Lenovo Ideapad Z500


----------



## pratyush997 (May 9, 2013)

arka said:


> then what do you do to reduce temps ? I can't see any difference in cod4 after underclocking , but it limits temps under 90c. btw what is your temps while playing *gta iv* ? I am planning to play it soon.
> 
> I also have another problem. in win 8 recovery app doesn't show factory image option on lower left corner but on f4 it shows factory image option. Though I have made a backup of factory image ( w001 etc files), I don't know how to use them. Putting them in D: drive under SamsungRecovery folder doesn't work.. any solution ?


I never that samsung recovery thing, can't comment on that.

and that GTA IV  Worst port ever! It was the only game (after crysis 3 ) to screw up temps. I used to get like ~85C after MoBo replacement. I used to play 5 hours straigt on med-high settings though. 



jayantr7 said:


> Thanks pratyush!
> 
> I'll probably place an order for the S04IN model tomorrow. I just want to know a few things.
> (Again) What about the bricking issue of a few Samsung laptops while installing a Linux distro. Is this laptop also affected? ANYONE, PLEASE TELL ME!
> ...


I know a guy who got windows and Ubuntu dual booted.


----------



## rambhakt (May 9, 2013)

Guys, i have been following this thread for quite some time(was really some work reading through this really loong thread) and then decided to go for sammy. ordered s05 from flipkart for 57.475k. expected to receive on 20th. Thanks all for your help!


----------



## arka (May 10, 2013)

rambhakt said:


> Guys, i have been following this thread for quite some time(was really some work reading through this really loong thread) and then decided to go for sammy. ordered s05 from flipkart for 57.475k. expected to receive on 20th. Thanks all for your help!



congrats...


----------



## pratyush997 (May 11, 2013)

Check this out : *on.fb.me/16p7OjZ


----------



## sunilyo (May 13, 2013)

Bought so5 last week. The only issue that i am facing at the moment is that the Wifi gets disconnected every 5-10 minutes. And also sometimes the esc key does not function at all.

Any body else having this issue? And also any solution to resolve this issue? is this a problem with Windows 8 or is it the hardware itself?


----------



## sanj (May 13, 2013)

temp before and after cooling pad playing nfs the run....


----------



## sujoyp (May 13, 2013)

Do I need to update any drivers on S05 lappy....Any idea?


----------



## sujoyp (May 16, 2013)

Yesterday played Skyrim on my S05 ...it played on low settings at 1600x900 ...but worked smoothly ...skyrim graphics are amazing


----------



## arka (May 16, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> Yesterday played Skyrim on my S05 ...it played on low settings at 1600x900 ...but worked smoothly ...skyrim graphics are amazing



wow..


----------



## pratyush997 (May 16, 2013)

A guy got 40 FPS on ultra in that game  



> The Elder Scrolls V : Skyrim
> 
> Screen Shot: - *goo.gl/p92x3
> Settings: - Ultra
> ...



*sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/375895_417592581636016_2062730859_n.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (May 16, 2013)

ultra setting ...wow that too 900p ....I donno I didnt tried to bump up just accepted what system detected....will try ultra today


----------



## ankitkr091 (May 19, 2013)

I am thinking to buy samsung N550P5C-S01in. Are the heating issues resolved? Is the samsung ASS reliable? At what price it will be available locally? I will buy it in patna.


----------



## TheSloth (May 19, 2013)

^S01 has been discontinued. S05 is there. Ask owners for problems persisted in S05


----------



## ankitkr091 (May 19, 2013)

^ what about s04IN?


----------



## arka (May 19, 2013)

ankitkr091 said:


> ^ what about s04IN?



you can buy s04...it is not discontinued...


----------



## ankitkr091 (May 19, 2013)

arka said:


> you can buy s04...it is not discontinued...



How much will it be available locally?


----------



## deadzone (May 24, 2013)

Does the S04IN or S05IN carries international warranty ?


----------



## arka (May 24, 2013)

deadzone said:


> Does the S04IN or S05IN carries international warranty ?



yes... it has international warranty..I have s05..it even has a sticker saying international warranty...


----------



## deadzone (May 25, 2013)

arka said:


> yes... it has international warranty..I have s05..it even has a sticker saying international warranty...




Purchased locally or online ?


----------



## gamefreak4770k (May 25, 2013)

arka said:


> yes... it has international warranty..I have s05..it even has a sticker saying international warranty...



hey arka does your s05 throttles or heats up while extreme gaming??


----------



## sujoyp (May 25, 2013)

@ deadzone
 I bought locally and it have international warranty

@gamefreak yes it throttle a bit...and gets a bit hot but not too much


----------



## deadzone (May 25, 2013)

Guys its throttle bad ?
Does it have any negative impact on life of laptop ?

For how long will it throttle ?


----------



## sujoyp (May 25, 2013)

it throttle while playing game...I dont think it have any impact on life of laptop ....it throttles for just 3-4 mins i think ...as I play strategy and RPG more I dont feel it...maybe FPS games will be effected more


----------



## arka (May 25, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> it throttle while playing game...I dont think it have any impact on life of laptop ....it throttles for just 3-4 mins i think ...as I play strategy and RPG more I dont feel it...maybe FPS games will be effected more



hasn't throttled mine..@ CPU temp 94c and GPU 89c


----------



## deadzone (May 25, 2013)

arka,

You purchased online or locally ?


----------



## sujoyp (May 25, 2013)

@arka which game u were playing...even in strategy i can feel the frame rates going down


----------



## pratyush997 (May 25, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> it throttle while playing game...I dont think it have any impact on life of laptop ....it throttles for just 3-4 mins i think ...as I play strategy and RPG more I dont feel it...maybe FPS games will be effected more


Okay so even S05 throttles. Hmm 
FU sammy


----------



## n3rd (May 26, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> it throttle while playing game...I dont think it have any impact on life of laptop ....it throttles for just 3-4 mins i think ...as I play strategy and RPG more I dont feel it...maybe FPS games will be effected more



Have you tried a cooling pad or something? Yeah shouldn't necessarily affect the life much, bet performance would go down considerably IMO.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 26, 2013)

^ Throttling and high temps are in DNA of the S0# series


----------



## KyleSforza (May 26, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> ^ Throttling and high temps are in DNA of the S0# series


Just because one is culprit doesn't mean entire race is. 

Never seen a single throttling issue in S03 and S04 so far.

And IMHO, this is the first case where S05 is throttling too. 



Nandan47 said:


> ^ is there any way to keep the gpu temp *below 90C* so that it doesn't throttles ? and what are the ideal temps of cpu and gpu for the *s05in* version ?


Yes, Don't play latest high end games.  Play games like Fifa, PES etc lol

Man every laptop overheats when playing high end games, even Y500 does.

Weird enough it reaches 90C during games only, no matter how many apps you run, or even if doing hardcore 3D work, it won't throttle or cross 80C. The ideal temps differ between 45C-55C.


----------



## sujoyp (May 26, 2013)

guys can u define throttling a bit more clearly...actually what happens??

my lappy's frame rated does goes down after 1-2 hrs of game play...but then it again becomes smooth


----------



## KyleSforza (May 26, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> guys can u define throttling a bit more clearly...actually what happens??
> 
> my lappy's frame rated does goes down after 1-2 hrs of game play...but then it again becomes smooth



"In software, a throttling process, or a throttling controller as it is sometimes called, is a process responsible for regulating the rate at which application processing is conducted, either statically or dynamically.

For example, in high throughput processing scenarios, as may be common in online transactional processing (OLTP) architectures, a throttling controller may be embedded in the application hosting platform to balance the application's outbound publishing rates with its inbound consumption rates, optimize available system resources for the processing profile, and prevent eventually unsustainable consumption. In, say, an enterprise application integration (EAI) architecture, a throttling process may be built into the application logic to prevent an expectedly slow end-system from becoming overloaded as a result of overly aggressive publishing from the middleware tier."

In short, and more understandable words - Throttling is when a laptop overheats, and the processor, or GPU underclocks itself resulting in lower frame rates for a long time during gameplay.

For example - Lets say you're playing NFS MW 2013, for 20 minutes you played perfectly, but after 20 mins as soon as laptop got heated and reached the desired temps the chip underclocks itself to prevent it from getting damaged. It happened way too often in S02, the reason most of S02 users are now frustrated with Samsung because they feel cheated. 

It hasn't been noticed ever since the release of S03 tho, and the problem fixed in even S02 in 90% of cases when the users got their motherboards and heatsinks replaced.


----------



## ariftwister (May 26, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> guys can u define throttling a bit more clearly...actually what happens??
> 
> my lappy's frame rated does goes down after 1-2 hrs of game play...but then it again becomes smooth



AFAIK when the cpu/gpu max temp increases, the gpu clock speed is scaled down so the frame rate drops. After the temp lowers, the frame rate increases to normal.

Correct me if I'm wrong guys


----------



## sujoyp (May 26, 2013)

ook then I would just test my lappy again...in strategy games like civilization 5 it happens after 2-3 hrs but that can be also cause of too many movements in the map...I will check it in a fps game then would say..

Thanks for the info


----------



## deadzone (May 26, 2013)

Guys , please conirm whether there is throttling or not
Thinking to buy s05in


----------



## TheSloth (May 26, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> guys can u define throttling a bit more clearly...actually what happens??
> 
> *my lappy's frame rated does goes down after 1-2 hrs of game play...but then it again becomes smooth*



@deadzone:throttling is still there



sujoyp said:


> ook then I would just test my lappy again...in strategy games like civilization 5 it happens after 2-3 hrs but that can be also cause of too many movements in the map...I will check it in a fps game then would say..
> 
> Thanks for the info



after 2-3 hrs is much better than my old S01. Laptop would start throttling within 1/2hr( NFSHP 2010).


----------



## deadzone (May 27, 2013)

Swapnil,

So does it really affect game play,I am talking of games like far cry 3 ,BF3.

Will such games become unplayable after 2 hrs


----------



## deadzone (May 28, 2013)

Does Samsung S05in has ADP and/or onsite/off site warranty ?


----------



## Harsh Pranami (May 28, 2013)

Well using a good laptop cooler will make the throttling issues go away.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 28, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Well using a good laptop cooler will make the throttling issues go away.


One word answer= NO.


----------



## KyleSforza (May 28, 2013)

deadzone said:


> Swapnil,
> 
> So does it really affect game play,I am talking of games like far cry 3 ,BF3.
> 
> Will such games become unplayable after 2 hrs


It has no throttling, the poster confirmed it on facebook, its just sttutering in game after 2 hours.

and nope, that won't make game unplayable. New gen is not S02.  

I'd suggest you join us on facebook to get your questions answered better and quicker. 
*www.facebook.com/groups/NP550P5C/


----------



## sujoyp (May 28, 2013)

what ever u make out of it ...i just shared my experience


----------



## thinkdigit123 (May 28, 2013)

Hey all, I have been using this laptop (S05IN) for about 3 months. Except for its below par display and slightly inefficient cooling, the laptop is a 10/10 for its price (got it for around 57k from snapdeal.com).
It has the TN panel LTN156KT068 for display. You can read about how poor it is here.The poor contrast ratio and viewing angles are clearly noticeable. I will also advise you to  try the ICC profile they have provided.That will at least in principle improve the color accuracy.
The touchpad and keyboard are more than decent. I haven't experienced any ghosting issues till now when using the keyboard (although I use a controller for gaming most of the time). The touchpad driver from Samsung lacks sensitivity settings and the touchpad is actually not sensitive enough (at least for me) with the default settings. But you can update the driver with the latest version from Synaptics and adjust sensitivity as you wish. 
I also suggest you to use throttle stop (with the power saver option (in throttle stop) ticked and the multiplier value reduced) for normal usage. My CPU idles (Firefox open with around 6 tabs) at around 44-48C. The ambient temperature here is around 28C and I use a cooler (Notepal ErgoStand). You can turn off throttle stop with one click if you want to game. All the games I have tried runs smoothly when Maximum Processor State (in Advanced Power Settings) is set to 70% and CPU reaches a maximum of 84-86C while gaming.
Yeah, I forgot. I replaced the stock thermal paste with Cooler Master Extreme Fusion X1 the week I bought the laptop.  It is pretty easy to open up the laptop. The procedure is almost as same the one for Asus N56V for which there is a video guide here
About the GPU, I haven't experienced any throttling while gaming. Although I have seen that the GPU throttles when its temperature goes above 90C which happened while using MSI Kombustor when I was in Chennai (where the ambient temperature was around 38-40C). But the core clock has never below 700Mhz even then  But now when I run it again (Now I am in Kerala where the ambient temperature is around 28C), I get the following result.
*thumbnails107.imagebam.com/25690/471d38256894440.jpg 

As you can see there is no throttling and GPU temperature settles at 86C after running for about 10 minutes. (I don't know where that Max value of 88C came from, may be the fan speed changed!). Believe me, no game will make use GPU as much as MSI Kombustor does and I can play games at high settings for hours. So no worries about GPU temperatures either as long you are in a sufficiently cool place (or equivalently not in Chennai ).

PS: I am posting this using a "fake" account I got from bugmenot


----------



## pratyush997 (May 28, 2013)

^ Most accurate post.

You better register  (and join that FB group)


----------



## arka (May 29, 2013)

guys, want to know if anyone's display hinges' makes tik noise while closing ? Mine does.. Submitted it to service center ... They told it is normal, the locks on the hinges makes noise... Is it true ?


----------



## KyleSforza (May 30, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> ^ Most accurate post.
> 
> You better register  (and join that FB group)



+ 1 to that.


----------



## Cyborgz (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi All,

Am using Series 5 s03in for almost 6 months. Its very great and Amazing! Working flawlessly. Would like to install ubuntu 12.10 side by side(along with windows 8). But worried, since the new boot image (UEFI) in windows 8 would brick laptop especially SAMSUNG Laptop. 

Have any1 tried ubuntu 12.10 64 bit dual boot along with windows 8? Is it working fine? Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks,
cyb0rgz


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 8, 2013)

^ Disable UEFI and try out latest ubuntu build.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 9, 2013)

I have installed Fedora but wifi was not working so never used fedora. Other than that there were no problems.


----------



## san6ind (Jun 10, 2013)

I own a Samsung S03IN Model purchased 6 months back and it works flawlessly except for the lame 5400 RPM HDD. I am planning to replace it with a SSD so would like to know if anybody has tried it either with 2 x 500 GB SSD or is it just possible to connect just one 500 GB SSD .

Can anybody help me out here & also let me know which SSD is best and the approx cost for the same.


----------



## har (Jun 12, 2013)

Yeah I dual boot 12.10. Works fine.

I think 13.04 solves the UEFI problem.


----------



## deepakkrishnan (Jun 16, 2013)

Planing to purchase Samsung NP550P5C S04IN as Y500 is out of the budget. Any owners here want to share their experience .. Worried about heating issues as the place where i stay is prone to dust .. 

Or is there any other option in this price range ( 50-55K )
I'll try to procure it locally else i'll go the flipkart way.


----------



## RON28 (Jul 1, 2013)

are you going to play games on Samsung?


----------



## Harsh23 (Jul 4, 2013)

I have a friend who wants to buy an s05 ... he is getting it at 63.5k at a local dealer he tried bargaining but the dealer won't budge...is this a good deal ... ... he cant wait for another week so flipkart is out of the picture...plz reply fast ///


----------



## vish1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

Planning to buy Samsung NP370R5E-S05IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) from flipkart. Any user of this laptop? 

Have you faced any overheating issues? How is the build quality?


----------



## Cyborgz (Jul 19, 2013)

har said:


> Yeah I dual boot 12.10. Works fine.
> 
> I think 13.04 solves the UEFI problem.



Hi,

Thanks for your reply. Does WIFI and USB Sleep charging works while dual boot with Ubuntu 12.10?

Can you please confirm this?

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Cyborgz (Jul 24, 2013)

Cyborgz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Does WIFI and USB Sleep charging works while dual boot with Ubuntu 12.10?
> 
> ...



Any one pls confirm..


----------



## arka (Jul 25, 2013)

Cyborgz said:


> Any one pls confirm..



don't know , I use linux on vmware...


----------



## rouble (Aug 9, 2013)

Hey all, 
Wanna know if these two laptops suffer from overheating problems?? Might buy one of them..
And overall which one will be a better bet..

1. Samsung NP300E5V-S02IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 750GB/ DOS/ 1GB Graph) - Samsung: Flipkart.com

2. Samsung NP350E5C-S01IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 750GB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - Samsung: Flipkart.com


----------



## RON28 (Aug 9, 2013)

rouble said:


> Hey all,
> Wanna know if these two laptops suffer from overheating problems?? Might buy one of them..
> And overall which one will be a better bet..
> 
> ...



i would say stay away from samsung, better tell us your budget and you primary purpose, we will suggest you best laptop within our budget.


----------



## dan4u (Aug 10, 2013)

RON28 said:


> i would say stay away from samsung, better tell us your budget and you primary purpose, we will suggest you best laptop within our budget.



something happened to yours?


----------



## RON28 (Aug 11, 2013)

dan4u said:


> something happened to yours?



Samsung laptop is good, but fed up of noobs at service center, one engineer said ( while submitting my laptop for servicing )
" what is heat sink " my reaction was like this


----------



## gamer_ram (Aug 11, 2013)

does np550p5c - s02in have m-sata port in it so dat I could install a ssd drive later in future?


----------



## dan4u (Aug 12, 2013)

gamer_ram said:


> does np550p5c - s02in have m-sata port in it so dat I could install a ssd drive later in future?



It's got a sata 3 port, you can install any ssd you want.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 14, 2013)

dan4u said:


> It's got a sata 3 port, you can install any ssd you want.


I can see that u have installed extra SSD, that means it has *additional *SATA III port , right ???


----------



## RON28 (Aug 14, 2013)

No samsung laptop doesn't have extra SATA III port.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 14, 2013)

RON28 said:


> No samsung laptop doesn't have extra SATA III port.



Dan4u's signature tells different story. My friend is excited by his earlier answer


----------



## chaitu2408 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi guys,

Welcome me into your club. 
I bought Samsung Np550p5c-s05IN one with i7processor from flipkart . 
Started of with FIFA13. My worry is laptop GPU temps are reaching 75-80c(recorded using msi afterburn) with in 20 mins but it stays there. Is this normal with samsung laptops, or is there any thing wrong with the product which i received.  Because as flipkart offers 30 day replacement i will ask for replacement.

In normal conditions is it super cool and pretty fast.

Any suggestions friends...


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 20, 2013)

chaitu2408 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Welcome me into your club.
> I bought Samsung Np550p5c-s05IN one with i7processor from flipkart .
> ...



That's ok......my Y500 also goes to that temp in normal conditions while gaming


----------



## nandu26 (Aug 20, 2013)

chaitu2408 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Welcome me into your club.
> I bought Samsung Np550p5c-s05IN one with i7processor from flipkart .
> ...



I think 05IN has older CPU - 3630. It's max tdp is 45W and so will generate heat naturally.

3632QM has 35W.


----------



## rouble (Aug 22, 2013)

Guys Bought myself a Sammy NP300E5V-S02IN from Flipkart few days ago.
Overall I am very happy with the laptop.A truly VFM product 
Just have one doubt about the serial number.The thing is I was registering the laptop on Samsung website and filling all the info and while filling it, it asked me to punch in the serial number and then I typed what is written on my laptop box and invoice but it gave me some error that the serial number has a problem so I checked beneath the laptop and to my surprise I found that there is an extra "P" at the end while the rest of the serial No. remains the same that is found on the box and invoice, So can anyone tell me or check for me, is it the same with your Samsung laptop too, please try to check both the box and laptop and see if they match.Thanks!!


----------



## bala_cpu (Aug 22, 2013)

guys , one quick question, im planning to purchase this 550 series lappy, since its the only one that has powerful gpu at a reasonable price. I really want to know if the multi touch gestures(windows 8) are supported by the trackpad that comes with the laptop. i saw some touch gestures based on track pad and its cool, better than a touch screen.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 25, 2013)

Guys help...I am soo stuck up
I used recovery system to recover my winodws 8 on S05 ...it installed properly but it made my 550GB C drive in to a 60GB C drive ...cause of recovery...

I thought may be recovering again may help...did that again but now I can not find my factory image..and no option in recovery..

my recovery partition is just fine...but what to do with that???

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Issue resolved  in boot menu it detected the factory image


----------



## rouble (Aug 25, 2013)

Can anyone answer what I have asked..Please help guys!!


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 25, 2013)

@rouble I wish I could help you but by box is at my hometown 

@bala ...the gestures are good...but gesture with touchpad is not 100% accurate...it works 70% of time...I use them but its no fun


----------



## bala_cpu (Aug 26, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> @rouble I wish I could help you but by box is at my hometown
> 
> @bala ...the gestures are good...but gesture with touchpad is not 100% accurate...it works 70% of time...I use them but its no fun



Thanks for the reply mate, does it uses synaptics drivers for touch pad? Is the accuracy issue there due to the hardware itself or jut due to drivers? I'm planning to buy sp550 - 06in, hopefully it comes with a fixed multi touch gestures


----------



## rouble (Aug 26, 2013)

@sujoyp Thnx for replying..Do you have your invoice with you right now, you can confirm from that too
or if you can tell me what is your serial number on your laptop like?? I mean how many letters and with which letter/number it ends.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 26, 2013)

@bala yes its synaptics...and I think its hardware issue...actually not an issue but i feel touchpad is bit slow..soo gesture accuracy is less

@rouble ...bill is not with me...Sr no is 15 letter starting with JAL and ending with a P


----------



## bala_cpu (Aug 26, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> @bala yes its synaptics...and I think its hardware issue...actually not an issue but i feel touchpad is bit slow..soo gesture accuracy is less
> 
> @rouble ...bill is not with me...Sr no is 15 letter starting with JAL and ending with a P




which 550p series laptop are you using? im planning to buy 05IN core i7 model this week


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 26, 2013)

yup mine is also S05 model the i7+8gb ram model


----------



## bala_cpu (Aug 26, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> yup mine is also S05 model the i7+8gb ram model



does it have below par touch pad or what, it has all the gestures supported by win 8 right?, what version of win 8 does it has pre installed?, are we getting a product of of win8 or just a preinstalleed copy? and what about the screen brightness and viewing angles mate? any over heating issues? and what about the boot up time? sorry for throwing too much question at once lol


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 27, 2013)

soo many questions 

1. Yes the touchpad has all the gestures in windows 8
2. Its only written ' Windows 8 single language' ...I think its home edition
3. we get a backup partition of windows 8 . no disc ...its a factory image. easy to reinstall till u dont format the recovery partition.
4. screen brightness is good enough...its a matt screen soo wont reflect any sunlight....viewing angle is good ....a person siting at 60 degree right will only see poor and dim left but remaining screen will be perfectly visible
5. hmm boot up time is fast...but not very fast...i havent checked coz I keep my lappy on sleep...it wakes up in 2-3 secs


----------



## rouble (Aug 27, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> @rouble ...bill is not with me...Sr no is 15 letter starting with JAL and ending with a P



That's a great help..Thnx so much..
Can you also tell me what temps do you experience on your Samsung laptop during gaming and also when the laptop is idle..
I get above 90 when playing GTA IV..Very hot!!
I have bought a Samsung NP300E5V-S02IN a few weeks back..


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 27, 2013)

I am not a regular gamer...I have reached a max of 87 when I played a strategy game for 4-5 hrs continously ....a 1 HR gaming go close to 70 ..

idling is around 40 ...soo its cool normally


----------



## rouble (Aug 27, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> I am not a regular gamer...I have reached a max of 87 when I played a strategy game for 4-5 hrs continously ....a 1 HR gaming go close to 70 ..
> 
> idling is around 40 ...soo its cool normally



Thats great then..During FIFA 12 my temps were around 70..So I think GTA is a damn heavy game..
mine idles around 50..
One thing more, are you using a cooling pad??
 I may buy one or should I contact Samsung people and ask them to do something or do you think the temps are normal??


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 27, 2013)

if u game a lot just get a cooling pad ...I got a cheap one free with laptop but not using it...temperatures are normal but may damage laptop in long run


----------



## amg009 (Aug 28, 2013)

Guys I bought a s01 recently hearing the overheating issue was solved. But now I am experiencing another problem, battery doesn't charge beyond 80%, shows 80% charged, not charging indication. Should I get my battery replaced..?
Its been just five days since I have got the lap..
Edit: battery life extender was enabled in BIOS..


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 28, 2013)

@amg009  its not a thing to worry about ....just click on the knob like icon on the quicklaunch icons on the desktop...and go to power management options...there 2nd tab ...it will say that max charging will be done till 80% to save battery from over charging.. switch that off and battery will charge till 100% now


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 28, 2013)

amg009 said:


> Guys I bought a s01 recently hearing the overheating issue was solved. But now I am experiencing another problem, battery doesn't charge beyond 80%, shows 80% charged, not charging indication. Should I get my battery replaced..?
> Its been just five days since I have got the lap..
> Edit: battery life extender was enabled in BIOS..



hey, then was the overheating issue solved?? i will probably be playing games on lappy for hours at end and was leaving S01N out only bcoz of that reason


----------



## rouble (Aug 28, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> if u game a lot just get a cooling pad ...I got a cheap one free with laptop but not using it...temperatures are normal but may damage laptop in long run



Okay..Will see what I can do..Thnx!!


----------



## bala_cpu (Aug 28, 2013)

finally got the 05IN version, its blazing fast and is simply a beast, touch pad working absolutley fine , no issues.  if any of you guys want something to be tested lemme know


----------



## RON28 (Aug 29, 2013)

bala_cpu said:


> finally got the 05IN version, its blazing fast and is simply a beast, touch pad working absolutley fine , no issues.  if any of you guys want something to be tested lemme know


Look there are many buyers who want to know temps during gaming or Normal temps while surfing. because they are in dilemma to purchase S05IN or Lenovo Z500. clear there doubts. are there any throttling or heating issues, tell them.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 29, 2013)

@bala congrats for ur purchase...how much u paid...and if u game a lot please put the tempereture after 2-3 hrs of gameplay...many people wanted to know but I dont game much


----------



## bala_cpu (Aug 29, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> @bala congrats for ur purchase...how much u paid...and if u game a lot please put the tempereture after 2-3 hrs of gameplay...many people wanted to know but I dont game much



thanks mate, price is undisclosed , got it from my office, will run some extensive tests this weekend, will post once done. But tried playing nfsmw (old one) it didnt heat at all, will trhy some gpu intensive games. btw downloaded riva tuner along with msi after burner but unfortunately the after burner dosent show gpu clocks, is there any tool to monitor which gpu is in use? most of the time its the hd 4000, may be thats causing afterburner to act weird


----------



## RON28 (Aug 31, 2013)

bala_cpu said:


> thanks mate, price is undisclosed , got it from my office, will run some extensive tests this weekend, will post once done. But tried playing nfsmw (old one) it didnt heat at all, will trhy some gpu intensive games. btw downloaded riva tuner along with msi after burner but unfortunately the after burner dosent show gpu clocks, is there any tool to monitor which gpu is in use? most of the time its the hd 4000, may be thats causing afterburner to act weird



download GPU-Z and monitor both GPUs


----------



## nandu26 (Aug 31, 2013)

What about NP550P5C-S04IN? Is it a good model? Any overheating problems for this model?

I also want to know whther grains will be visible on the matte display.


----------



## bala_cpu (Aug 31, 2013)

RON28 said:


> download GPU-Z and monitor both GPUs


using rivatuner statistics server combined with msi after burner and aida64 external monitoring support, gpu temps goes upt 75 to 80C in games, played dead space 3, fifa 13 for a while (an hour or so), left bottom of the laptop is warm, sides of touch pad a little bit warm, nothing hot conisdering the raw power inside


----------



## KyleSforza (Sep 2, 2013)

bala_cpu said:


> guys , one quick question, im planning to purchase this 550 series lappy, since its the only one that has powerful gpu at a reasonable price. I really want to know if the multi touch gestures(windows 8) are supported by the trackpad that comes with the laptop. i saw some touch gestures based on track pad and its cool, better than a touch screen.



Yup, it has multi touch gestures, you just need to install latest drivers from the synaptics site.


----------



## amg009 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi guys I have met with some problems in my new s01in. I had partitioned the drive after I received it into 4, 2 primary and 2 logical partitions. Then tried to go into recovery pgm from boot by pressing f4 and checked out the management mode. Then I rebooted into win7 to find that all partitions except c drive was hidden and when I checked through diskpart, it was found raw.
Does anyone know a reason behind this..?
After that I had to reinstall windows and everything went fine but I didnt bother to create a recovery partition, now I'm installing drivers, I need to have the fn +function key combos working, for that which all drivers should I install..?
And also how to get the Samsung power profile, etc..?
Do you I need to install Samsung softwares to get all thing working...?
Hope you guys find me solutions...


----------



## bala_cpu (Sep 3, 2013)

wont these lappy have uefi bios? i can see only traditional bios. moreover looking for a nice cooler pad to fit 05IN, especially one that covers the top left region since its the location where the heat sink is located


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 4, 2013)

@bala_cpu: (mine is S02) there are holes in middle of the bottom of the laptop. From those holes the air(normal temp) is being suck inside and through side vents hot air comes out. So I bought cooler pad which pushes air inside the laptop through those holes. This helps laptop to suck more air inside and push out the hot air, which helps laptop to keep temp below 90(while gaming). 
Conclusion: Buy laptop cooler which push air into(inside) laptop effectively.


----------



## bala_cpu (Sep 4, 2013)

lightningfassst said:


> @bala_cpu: (mine is S02) there are holes in middle of the bottom of the laptop. From those holes the air(normal temp) is being suck inside and through side vents hot air comes out. So I bought cooler pad which pushes air inside the laptop through those holes. This helps laptop to suck more air inside and push out the hot air, which helps laptop to keep temp below 90(while gaming).
> Conclusion: Buy laptop cooler which push air into(inside) laptop effectively.




finally ordered the notepal u3  , it looks more customisable than the rest


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 4, 2013)

hmmmm. I think few people are using U3 here. You should have asked them before buying. I don't know how much effective it is. in Which state you are currently staying ?


----------



## bala_cpu (Sep 4, 2013)

lightningfassst said:


> hmmmm. I think few people are using U3 here. You should have asked them before buying. I don't know how much effective it is. in Which state you are currently staying ?



im in chennai. googled for around two days and decided to go with u3, also saw few users in flipkart using it 550 lappy comfortably, my only concern was about the grip, but looks like it will okish. with some good fan alignment im sure i can shed out 5 to 10 c atleast


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 5, 2013)

bala_cpu said:


> im in chennai. googled for around two days and decided to go with u3, also saw few users in flipkart using it 550 lappy comfortably, my only concern was about the grip, but looks like it will okish. with some good fan alignment im sure i can shed out 5 to 10 c atleast



chennai!!! then don't expect much. I am using notepal infinite evo, still temp reaches 88c while gaming.


----------



## anon232 (Sep 5, 2013)

1. budget : 60k

2. hardware component :
 Laptop Manufacturer - ANY
 CPU - Intel Core i5/i7 3rd Gen
 RAM - 4 GB or more
 GPU - higher than GT630M or AMD equivalent
 Screen Resolution - greater than 1366 x 768 (mandatory)
 HDD - min 500 GB(ssd cache drive will be an added bonus)
 Display - 15.6 but can do with 14
 Battery Life- >3hrs
 DVD drive preferred
 Wifi ,Gigabit Ethernet & bluetooth enabled
 Usb 3.0 ports (preferred >=2)

3. intended use:

 Gaming
 Programming
Browsing
 Watching HD movies
online & offline learning programmes



Samsung NP550P5C-S06IN
Sony VAIO Fit 15E F15219SN/B
Asus Vivobook S400CA-CA028H
HP Envy M6-1214TX
HP Envy 4-1202TX

I want to buy Samsung NP550P5C-S06IN but am terrified after reading the heating,throttling,service centre issues.
Please help!!


----------



## RON28 (Sep 6, 2013)

throttling has been solved in S04IN and you are buying S06IN, no problems in that and regarding over heating issues. it will because it has a 2GB GT 650M ( 1 GB was more than enough ).


----------



## anon232 (Sep 6, 2013)

RON28 said:


> throttling has been solved in S04IN and you are buying S06IN, no problems in that and regarding over heating issues. it will because it has a 2GB GT 650M ( 1 GB was more than enough ).


Regarding the optical drive is it just a blue ray drive or a blue ray burner?
And how is the display quality of 900p of S06IN compared to the 1080p display of Sony VAIO Fit 15E F15219SN?
And doesn't the Sony VAIO Fit 15E F15219SN/B have a better graphics chip??


----------



## RON28 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sony's 1080P display is crisp and any day better than S06IN, no S06IN has only Blue ray driver, you can't burn blue ray DVDs on it. Sony's doesn't have better chip but yes a very decent graphic chip, you can play games on medium settings. But SONY is a pure multimedia laptop. better go for 1080p display rather than spending on S06IN.


----------



## anon232 (Sep 6, 2013)

RON28 said:


> Sony's 1080P display is crisp and any day better than S06IN, no S06IN has only Blue ray driver, you can't burn blue ray DVDs on it. Sony's doesn't have better chip but yes a very decent graphic chip, you can play games on medium settings. But SONY is a pure multimedia laptop. better go for 1080p display rather than spending on S06IN.


Hmm i thought so too but sony has an ULV processor,sot sure how it will stack up to demanding applications.
Do you know any other gaming laptop within 60k having a resolution greater than 1366x768 within 60k ?
PLease guys help me I've to buy the laptop within monday should i go with SO6IN or Sony VAIO Fit 15E F15219SN or any other laptop for a good gaming experience?


----------



## NearCry (Sep 6, 2013)

anon232 said:


> Hmm i thought so too but sony has an ULV processor,sot sure how it will stack up to demanding applications.
> Do you know any other gaming laptop within 60k having a resolution greater than 1366x768 within 60k ?



You can look at dell 15 R SE for 50k which has 1920 x 1080 screen with ATI 7730M 2Gb graphics card and backlit keyboard

The key specs are
*Processor : Intel Core i7-3632 2.2GHz, Turbo Boost upto 3.2GHz 3rd Gen Quad Core Processor

RAM : 8GB DDR3 1600 MHz

Hard Drive : 750GB (5400RPM) 

Optical Drive : DVD RW, USB 3.0

Network : 10/100  /1000 LAN  / Wi-Fi Dell 2230  / Bluetooth 4.0

Weight: 2.67 Kgs sturdy build for Durability & Performance.

OS : Windows 8 64Bit 

Keyboard: Full English Backlit Keyboard*(limited stock)

Screen : 15.6" 1920x1080 Full HD WLED Display 

Graphics : ATI HD7730M 2GB Graphics / HDMI Port / Card Reader

Battery / Color : 6 Cell Battery / Stealth Black Anodized Aluminum Color ONLY (Changeable Lid will be Optional)

Sound and Cam : Waves MaxxAudio 4 + Skull Candy Speakers / 1.0MP HD Web Cam *

Dell-15R-SE-i7-3rd-Gen-2GB-ATI-8GB-750GB-Full-HD-1920x1080-Bklt-Keyboard-/331012414469?pt=IN_PC_Laptops&hash=item4d11e09c05


----------



## anon232 (Sep 7, 2013)

NearCry said:


> You can look at dell 15 R SE for 50k which has 1920 x 1080 screen with ATI 7730M 2Gb graphics card and backlit keyboard
> 
> The key specs are
> *Processor : Intel Core i7-3632 2.2GHz, Turbo Boost upto 3.2GHz 3rd Gen Quad Core Processor
> ...



Nice!!Any othEr?Its good to have options.

Till now 3:
1.S06-IN
2.15R SE
3. VAIO FIT 15219


----------



## nissangtr786 (Sep 7, 2013)

I have a samsung np500p5c-s03uk and I have throttling issues, my cpu temps go over 90c after a few minutes gaming, I ven use fn f11 to go on turbo mode. Has anyone tried changing thermalpaste and did that make temps go down as this is my last resort. Specs: i5 3210m 6gb ram gt 650m 2gb 1tb have 90w psu takes like 75-86w high end games but throttles sometimes every 20 seconds.

I had no issues like this on my old acer m3-581tg i5 3317u gt 640m etc with 65w psu and that took with igpu used to record 65w and it played fine. This new laptop one minute gaming and throttling unless its a very low demanding game. My only hope is applying new thermalpaste. Please help me even disabling hyperthreading temps still go sky high over 90c quickly


----------



## armada_red (Sep 8, 2013)

Can anyone tell me if the S06 model is available for online purchase. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## prashanth2692 (Sep 8, 2013)

hi guys i need some serious help,
i own np550p5c-s02in.
the problem started with windows 7 hp (which was pre installed)- slow boot times 15-30 min
and os was constantly freezing.
then i installed windows 8 only to make things worse
it atleast takes 15 min to boot with 100% disk usage right from startup
i haave attached a file regarding this, 
View attachment 12080
on top of th list is shown google crome, but that is not the problem, problem existed even before


----------



## nissangtr786 (Sep 9, 2013)

KyleSforza said:


> "In software, a throttling process, or a throttling controller as it is sometimes called, is a process responsible for regulating the rate at which application processing is conducted, either statically or dynamically.
> 
> For example, in high throughput processing scenarios, as may be common in online transactional processing (OLTP) architectures, a throttling controller may be embedded in the application hosting platform to balance the application's outbound publishing rates with its inbound consumption rates, optimize available system resources for the processing profile, and prevent eventually unsustainable consumption. In, say, an enterprise application integration (EAI) architecture, a throttling process may be built into the application logic to prevent an expectedly slow end-system from becoming overloaded as a result of overly aggressive publishing from the middleware tier."
> 
> ...



I have the np550p5c-s03uk version and the same thing happens to me. I was upgrading from the m3 to get a better all round laptop and to get some exstra oomph from games as I had an i5 3317u gt640m gpu and it played games fine for a few hours at a time but this np550p5c just throttles goes down to 20fps then goes back up to 50-60fps every few minutes to few seconds.

I know this is faster when running at its full potential then my previous acer m3 but still for gaming its useless due to throttling. I will reapply thermalpaste and if that doesn't do the trick then it probably will need a laptop cooler or a call to samsung. In fact I got a usb laptop fan so I wonder if that comes in useful for this laptop or not.


----------



## anon232 (Sep 9, 2013)

nissangtr786 said:


> I have the np550p5c-s03uk version and the same thing happens to me. I was upgrading from the m3 to get a better all round laptop and to get some exstra oomph from games as I had an i5 3317u gt640m gpu and it played games fine for a few hours at a time but this np550p5c just throttles goes down to 20fps then goes back up to 50-60fps every few minutes to few seconds.
> 
> I know this is faster when running at its full potential then my previous acer m3 but still for gaming its useless due to throttling. I will reapply thermalpaste and if that doesn't do the trick then it probably will need a laptop cooler or a call to samsung. In fact I got a usb laptop fan so I wonder if that comes in useful for this laptop or not.



Yo bro this is not a gaming laptop so don't play gaming marathon.Moreover no can provide support for your uk version here.
And as evident from the 1st post in this page throttling has been solved in s04 version onwards so bad luck 4 u!!

P.S Usb laptop fan cools you not the laptop



armada_red said:


> Can anyone tell me if the S06 model is available for online purchase. Any help would be much appreciated.


Here you go:
1. *www.snapdeal.com/product/samsung-np550p5cs06in-laptop-intel-core/1411888
2. *www.flipkart.com/samsung-np550p5c-...6IN+&ref=52ebef1b-7752-4014-b2b9-c50ed23a417b


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 9, 2013)

@nissangtr786 sadly you have throttling issue ...in my S05 lappy it happens after 1-2 hrs of gaming ...urs is much fast ....get a laptop cooler...and maybe give your laptop some cooling break after every half hour


----------



## nissangtr786 (Sep 9, 2013)

Thats the problem, it happens in any game after a minute or two. Its like 60fps then goes to 20fps then it cools it self then it goes to 60fps etc then back to 20fps. Considering its a 90w psu and it takes like 85-87w stressed to the limit its not the power supply fault. I am thinking of taking it apart and putting thermalpaste, just want to hear if anyone else had good experience doing this.



alpha34 said:


> dude i had throttling issues got my mobo replaced and from that day im playing high end games like AC3,Far cry 3, GTA 4(waiting badly for newer GTA) games for more than 5 hours and no sign of overheating. Temp of 90+ is normal it is not overheating unless it reaches 100+. So go for sammy lappy



This gives me hope. Anyone else have got a motherboard replaced and it works fine. I still think all samsung are doing is putting better thermalpaste on as if they replaced each mobo it would cost them a lot of money. Where is the quality control and testing that goes into this. I think I will have to just take it aprt myself and see if better thermalpaste does the trick as that is what I think the solution is. I am gonna do this this week and will post the results. Is it hard to get laptops that work with the specs these days?


----------



## dan4u (Sep 10, 2013)

nissangtr786 said:


> This gives me hope. Anyone else have got a motherboard replaced and it works fine. I still think all samsung are doing is putting better thermalpaste on as if they replaced each mobo it would cost them a lot of money. Where is the quality control and testing that goes into this. I think I will have to just take it aprt myself and see if better thermalpaste does the trick as that is what I think the solution is. I am gonna do this this week and will post the results. Is it hard to get laptops that work with the specs these days?



Its not the thermal paste (I changed that and it still throttled), get MB replaced, that will fix the problem.....like alpha34 said, I play BF3 n AC3 continuously for 2-3 hrs with no issues after MB replacement...


----------



## anon232 (Sep 10, 2013)

dan4u said:


> Its not the thermal paste (I changed that and it still throttled), get MB replaced, that will fix the problem.....like alpha34 said, I play BF3 n AC3 continuously for 2-3 hrs with no issues after MB replacement...


Hey i bought this laptop looks ***** .How did put the ssd in the S05 version?How to detect throttling?How to change thermal paster in this laptop?
Please post a detailed technique>
Thanking Yo In Advo


----------



## Akash Nandi (Sep 10, 2013)

guys...for those of you suffering from throttling problems - you need to get your motherboard replaced. its faulty.


----------



## dan4u (Sep 11, 2013)

anon232 said:


> Hey i bought this laptop looks ***** .How did put the ssd in the S05 version?How to detect throttling?How to change thermal paster in this laptop?
> Please post a detailed technique>
> Thanking Yo In Advo



if its brand new there's no need to change the thermal paste. you can detect throttling while playing games, if the game stutters (fps drops) and then goes back up after few minutes or seconds then its throttling, this is only an issue if it happens frequently , the occasional fps drop does not matter......and about ssd check this post by conan


----------



## anon232 (Sep 12, 2013)

dan4u said:


> if its brand new there's no need to change the thermal paste. you can detect throttling while playing games, if the game stutters (fps drops) and then goes back up after few minutes or seconds then its throttling, this is only an issue if it happens frequently , the occasional fps drop does not matter......and about ssd check this post by conan


Ya its great but your signature says HDD + SSD.So do you have both or just one of them?


----------



## dan4u (Sep 12, 2013)

anon232 said:


> Ya its great but your signature says HDD + SSD.So do you have both or just one of them?



I did have both in the laptop first (removed the BD drive and installed HDD via a caddy), but then I installed the BD drive back n got a medion usb 3.0 external case for the hdd ....the case was really cheap (Rs 600) n I felt it was a better option than the caddy (saves battery + weight), I've installed all my games on this external drive n no issues at all...


----------



## nissangtr786 (Sep 13, 2013)

Well I played fifa 14 demo a very low requirement game highest cpu temp reached was 89c and the cpu load was like 45% load with some web browsing stuff open and the gpu load was like 50% so its not to bad. Stayed constant 60fps even though I played for like 3 hours in one go as it was a new demo. Anyway this gives me hope as I think its just the temps that cause the throttling nothing wrong with the motherboard. 

I just need decent thermal paste, put it on my laptop stand with fan on and job done. When I play intensive games it takes 85-87w so its not on limit of the psu as that is 90w. I used to play on my acer m3-581tg with i5 3317u gt 640m record with action using quick sync games and it took 65w and I had no problems so I think its just that this computer doesn't like it when it goes to high temps and throttles massively.

I really need to put new thermal paste on this month for sure I will get it done.


----------



## livetech2 (Oct 1, 2013)

Can some one help me out:
Is Samsung NP550P5C-S05IN discontinued? I have checked with 3 shops in Bangalore but they dont have stock. One shop told me its in end of cycle. Can any one confirm this?

Also can some one tell me in Bangalore from which shop i can buy Samsung NP550P5C-S05IN? and what price?

Any one bought Samsung NP550P5C-S05IN in Bangalore can tell me the price? IN Flipkart it is 61k.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 1, 2013)

livetech2 said:


> Can some one help me out:
> Is Samsung NP550P5C-S05IN discontinued? I have checked with 3 shops in Bangalore but they dont have stock. One shop told me its in end of cycle. Can any one confirm this?
> 
> Also can some one tell me in Bangalore from which shop i can buy Samsung NP550P5C-S05IN? and what price?
> ...



I would suggest you to wait a bit as Haswell is coming out with many series of laptops and the 3rd gen laptops are likely to come down on price. Wait and you might get some thing for a good bargain.


----------



## xzibit21 (Oct 2, 2013)

hi 

i was just interested in buying the np550p5c-s05in. Had a few things to clear up before i buy it . How is the customer support of samsung  ? Has anyone faced any serious issues on their laptops which can not be resolved. So far i didn't come across any complains or issues with this model so i thought of asking here finally. And how much should i bargain - shops are quoting around 63k while on flipkart its at 61k.


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 9, 2013)

do the S04in and S06in models have the heating/throttling issues, or have they been solved in those two models?
The ones im talking about are on Flipkart for 51.5k and 53.5k


----------



## gamer.geek (Oct 15, 2013)

Has anyone ever tried overclocking the GT-650M on this lappy? 

And btw what are the idling and the gaming temps on this lappy, specifically, the S04IN version??



anaklusmos said:


> do the S04in and S06in models have the heating/throttling issues, or have they been solved in those two models?
> The ones im talking about are on Flipkart for 51.5k and 53.5k



Yes, the throttling issues in the newer models have been recitified. Both the above chosen laptops are a great buy.


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 18, 2013)

thanks for all the help guys  .
And welcome me to the family, just placed the order for a S06IN


----------



## imrock (Oct 20, 2013)

hi, i have an year old s02 model, i have installed ubuntu 13.10, it was running on ivy bridge intel graphics so i wanted to add nvidia graphics drivers in it, apparently nvidia-304 and nvidia-319 both gave me black screens so i had to uninstall these drivers and switch back to bumblebee/intel graphics, has anyone here successfully installed the correct 650m graphic drivers in ubuntu??

Thanks


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 22, 2013)

i am facing the same issue, only solution that works for me is using the 304 driver version, any other version gave me irrecoverable black screen.

guys how do u update the driver for your 650m? I used Geforce experience, and it started downloading some 327 version, and when it completes installation it tells me to restart. But when i do restart, my 650m is not installed  and its not even listed in the device manager anymore (canr even access the nvidia control panel), while geforce experience shows it as the latest driver version


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 22, 2013)

ooh I am about to install the new driver after installing windows 8.1 ...now I am confused


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 23, 2013)

ok i got it working...... For some readon Geforce experience was not ablt to install the driver, so I downloaded it directly from the net and manually installed it... worked like a charm.


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 28, 2013)

Guys I have the S06IN, and while gaming (mostly borderlands 2 and WoW:cataclysm) my laptop get pretty hot.
The entire left region of the laptop upto the touchpad gets pretty hot, sometimes very uncomfortably so.
GPU-Z shows temps at 81-82 while in Borderlands 2 and 79 in WoW.... Is this normal? or should I be concerned? 
I really cant buy a laptop cooler till December end/January start, so any alternate soultions would be appreciated.


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 29, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> Guys I have the S06IN, and while gaming (mostly borderlands 2 and WoW:cataclysm) my laptop get pretty hot.
> The entire left region of the laptop upto the touchpad gets pretty hot, sometimes very uncomfortably so.
> GPU-Z shows temps at 81-82 while in Borderlands 2 and 79 in WoW.... Is this normal? or should I be concerned?
> I really cant buy a laptop cooler till December end/January start, so any alternate soultions would be appreciated.



BUMP!


----------



## bala_cpu (Oct 31, 2013)

np550C - 05IN users, new bios update available , 05PBA. improved system stability is mentioned in the description


----------



## devlamania (Nov 2, 2013)

Hey guys,

I have been using NP550P5C S01IN for about an year now, works great for me, faced little trouble playing Blacklist in high settings though, I faced throttling issue in the beginning, but since I updated my BIOS on the very first month and  as long as I kept Hyper Threading off, games are running as good as possible.

I just want to know, if *ANYONE HAS ADDED SSD TO THE OPTICAL DRIVE BAY*. I found a thread describing addition of ssd on main drive bay, I don't need an optical drive, I just wanna kick it off and replace it with a SSD ... Need help guys, where to buy the caddy, which ssd is the best etc ...


----------



## Santa Maria! (Nov 2, 2013)

Brothers! I am soon to acquire the S06IN. I shall soon be part of the brotherhood! Let us raise our glasses and rejoice!


----------



## Santa Maria! (Nov 4, 2013)

Ok, I got my laptop now. So these new Win8 laptops do not come with any external Windows DVDs? No OEM discs?
There's only a 'Recovery Partition' on the HDD itself.
So I'm supposed to make an image of the 'Recovery Partition' onto an external HDD, right? Then I can reformat my system and make new partitions, and reinstall windows, right?


----------



## Theodre (Nov 4, 2013)

Santa Maria! said:


> Brothers! I am soon to acquire the S06IN. I shall soon be part of the brotherhood! Let us raise our glasses and rejoice!



Cheers to my (OUR) brotherhood... Its been a long time since i have been in this thread... Everythings good i guess... 
@Santa Maria! - You wont be disappointed, welcome...


----------



## AbhMkh (Nov 7, 2013)

Hey guys ,

i am considering the S05IN. If few the owners could answer a few questions, that'b be great.

1. Whats the Battery life on this lappy with power saver, wifi on and 60% brightness ?

2. Can somebody give me the specifics of the GT 650M present in it , like memory type/ bus type etc.

3. What is the actual gaming performance on very demamding games like Crysis 3, Metro LL, BF 4, COD Ghosts etc..

Thanks In Advance,
Abhijit


----------



## Santa Maria! (Nov 7, 2013)

It seems almost impossible to install Linux side-by-side with Windows 8. I totally did not do any research about Win8 and all the issues surrounding Win8 'certified' laptops.
I am considering uninstalling it and putting in Win7 + Linux.


----------



## Theodre (Nov 7, 2013)

Santa Maria! said:


> It seems almost impossible to install Linux side-by-side with Windows 8. I totally did not do any research about Win8 and all the issues surrounding Win8 'certified' laptops.
> I am considering uninstalling it and putting in Win7 + Linux.




It is better to install windows 7 + Linux, than for  the windows 8 + linux combo... AFAIK... UEFI is full of problems especially for the starters...


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 8, 2013)

My optical drive bay keeps popping out randomly, but this only happens when the laptop is powered on. 
Any ideas why this happens?


----------



## Santa Maria! (Nov 9, 2013)

NikiNfOuR said:


> It is better to install windows 7 + Linux, than for  the windows 8 + linux combo... AFAIK... UEFI is full of problems especially for the starters...



I just finished installing Win7 and CentOS 6.4. 
Even getting Win7 installed was a relative pain. 
In case it helps anyone:

I had to disable UEFI mode and Secure Boot from the bios to prevent Win8 from hogging the boot process. If you don't change these settings, you won't even see the Optical drive mentioned in the boot priority listing.

When I got the Win7 DVD booted, I had to delete ALL partitions (even the Samsung Win8 recovery partition - of course I had made a backup of this).

After all partitions are deleted and fresh new partitions were made, Win7 still complained that it could not be installed to any of the partitions - because the preinstalled Win8 used the newer GPT (GUID partition table).
Solution:
Press Shift+F10 to enter command line, type the following:
diskpart
list disk
select disk 0 (or whatever number your disk is)
convert mbr

That should take a couple of seconds. And now you have the ye olde MBR partition table. Now you can select a partition to install Win7 to, and all goes well.

Then later, when trying to install linux for a dual boot (CentOS in my case), the installation complains that there are no partitions or filesystems detected on the HDD...
If you proceed to the next step, where the partitions are listed, it will just show your entire HDD as 'unallocated'. The windows partitions are not recognized.

After cursing and crying for a while, you should go back into Windows and use the heaven-sent _fixparts_ utility.
FixParts Tutorial

The problem is that even though we converted from GPT to MBR, there are still some stray GPT entries in the partition table. Everything is still technically valid, so Windows still loads and works, but it confuses the Linux installer.

So run cmd as administrator in Windows, go to where you downloaded fixparts.exe and run it, and it will automatically detect that there are GPT entries in the MBR partition table and offer to remove them. Do so and the program proceeds to its 'main screen'. But we got what we wanted and we can now exit the program.

Now when you install linux, your Windows partitions will be listed, and you can select your unallocated space to create linux partitions.

The end (I hope).
Tomorrow will be driver-installation-day.


----------



## Puneet247 (Nov 10, 2013)

sw update is not showing any bios update after recovery. help plzz..........


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 11, 2013)

Is it possible to add a SSD to S06IN without voiding the warranty? I have a 240GB SSD from my desktop,which I would love to put in my laptop instead


----------



## i72600k (Nov 12, 2013)

Samsung has permanently discontinued their 550p series 5 laptops. I can't find them anywhere . Any specific reason why Samsung did this?


----------



## dan4u (Nov 13, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> Is it possible to add a SSD to S06IN without voiding the warranty? I have a 240GB SSD from my desktop,which I would love to put in my laptop instead


yep no probs, changing HDD or adding RAM does not void warranty...


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 13, 2013)

dan4u said:


> yep no probs, changing HDD or adding RAM does not void warranty...



I dont want to change my HDD, just replace mu Bluray drive with the SSD if thats even possible


----------



## Santa Maria! (Nov 13, 2013)

The idle CPU temps on my S06IN are around 63 to 68 degrees. Is this normal?


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 13, 2013)

Santa Maria! said:


> The idle CPU temps on my S06IN are around 63 to 68 degrees. Is this normal?



Thats higher than mine, completely idle temp are 47-50, while movies, chrome etc make it around 55


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 13, 2013)

^^ both of you are running at higher temps at idle, idle temps should be around 40s, have you guys oc'ed it? 47-50 is still ok without cooler and in indian climate...but 63-68 at idle is unacceptable! check if some process is eating at you're CPU all cores in idle.



AbhMkh said:


> Hey guys ,
> 
> i am considering the S05IN. If few the owners could answer a few questions, that'b be great.
> 
> ...



NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M - NotebookCheck.net Tech


----------



## Santa Maria! (Nov 13, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> ^^ both of you are running at higher temps at idle, idle temps should be around 40s, have you guys oc'ed it? 47-50 is still ok without cooler and in indian climate...but 63-68 at idle is unacceptable! check if some process is eating at you're CPU all cores in idle.
> 
> 
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M - NotebookCheck.net Tech



No OCing here 
Mine is just out-of-the-box.
I uninstalled Win8 and installed Win7 + CentOS. Those temps are in CentOS while running just a browser and one terminal. Currently it's showing 53 degrees. It was in the 60s during the past two days.
I'll try booting into Win7 tonight and check temps after driver installation and stuff.

FYI, the tool I'm using (the 'sensors' command in linux) states that 'high' for this CPU is +87 degrees and 'crit' is +105 degrees.
I'll compare with a tool in Windows later.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 15, 2013)

check with realtemps or HWmonitor in win7 and post the idle temps in all four cores, also check CPU usage at desktop when no tasks are running.


----------



## shashvataditya123 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi! I have  the Samsung np550s02IN...i need help cleaning the machine from inside, especially the fan. Can someone tell me how to go about it?


----------



## puneet1212112 (Dec 23, 2013)

Any Reviews For...Samsung NP550P5C-S01IN..??


----------



## hybridic (Dec 30, 2013)

jahir said:


> Hello Everybody, I have got my first laptop(i'm a programmer/designer used dual core desktop b4 ) NP550P5C-S04IN 2 days back in silver for 54.4k from samsungestoreindia.com with Win8 preinstalled after a long search and wait. I'm  to get at this price, that the price has been increased after a day i have registered(Currently it cost 56.4k in samsungestoreindia and 58.6k in flipkart). Also i have noticed laptop prices of all brands are going up from this week from 2-3k in all online stores. About the lappy it is looking cool on except lil bit plasticky on bottom. Overall look is good and the best thing in this laptop is the SPEAKERS and AMAZING SOUND  also to mention the brightness and anti-reflection display(1600x900)  of its matty screen. Backlit keyboard would make it excellent
> 
> Other guys may also help .



Are you satisfied with the build quality of samsung . How is your experience with the laptop after 1  year . Please tell me because i am also considering s04 . I know the performance is quite good . All i want to know is about the problems , especially over heating  .


----------



## hybridic (Dec 31, 2013)

Please someone assist me .
samsung is giving great value for money in the np550 series . I need pure performance ( for gaming , obviously ) but i have no idea about the after sales service of samsung .
Should i rely on a samsung laptops  or should i go with some other brand ?


----------



## zacfx05 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hello friends, i recently got hands on a Samsung Np550 s01 in, i had gone through the whole thread and saw the throttling issue. Some had said updating to latest Bios and Gpu Driver the issue can be solved, some say replacing the Mb is what to be done . so with respect to the particular model have the issue solved by updating both Bios and Gpu driver or is it necessary to replace the MB.
also i read somewhere but i don't know where i read definitely its from Thinkdigit stating only i5 models had these issues.  

The thread is too big and the questions may have asked before i recollect some but lately i found discussion based on only later models.

If any members who own this particular model from Kerala could pass their PM their mobile number that will be cool so i can clear it soon, i checked with some members who i found is from Kerala but they have not visited Thinkdigit for some time now

On further checking different sources i guess this issue was with some bad batch so in that case for the particular(so1) model which batch is safe


----------



## zacfx05 (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello guys anybody home ting ting ting


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 17, 2014)

I own S01. I don't know which batch is safe. 
I did update my BIOS. Before update i faced throttling in NFS2010. I don't have that game anymore.
Since i only play FIFA13, which is not so heavy unlike BF3 and all, i don't know whether it'll throttle or not. I have a cooler pad so temp doesn't cross 90C. 
Since Kerala temp is not like North india, you won't have much problem i guess


----------



## zacfx05 (Jan 20, 2014)

lightningfassst said:


> I own S01. I don't know which batch is safe.
> I did update my BIOS. Before update i faced throttling in NFS2010. I don't have that game anymore.
> Since i only play FIFA13, which is not so heavy unlike BF3 and all, i don't know whether it'll throttle or not. I have a cooler pad so temp doesn't cross 90C.
> Since Kerala temp is not like North india, you won't have much problem i guess



Thanks for the reply mate, i taught all ditched this thread , bro i played nfs most wanted and ac4 both lags after 10-15minutes of game play then it repeats like 5 minutes interval. anyways  i m going to service center hope the issue will be solved.

but have u not played any other games, is it possible to check mate , if throttling exist u find it within 10 -15 minutes of gaming.


----------



## zacfx05 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hello Friends, I gave my laptop for Mobo replacement the CC guys told it would take 7-10 days. Guys some members here and also in the Facebook page say the throttling issue was not solved even after Mobo replacement. 
As newer i5 model does not show throttling much and there is no difference in HW replacement Mobo should be of the same which is in the newer models right..? then how come some guys resolved other didn't . I believe the guys who have solved throttling after Mobo replacement has the Mobo of these newer model and may be the others had been replaced with the s01 model only. is there anyway to check this...?

would anybody like to add something ...? i know its old thread but most of the s01 still will be in warranty


----------



## zacfx05 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hello friends,

After two weeks of waiting i got my laptop MB replaced and after playing AC4 with the same settings i m happy to say that the throttling issue has not occurred, also i had played for about 1 hr in power-saver mode but this was again the same setup i had the throttling issue as for now i won't be pushing it further to check in different settings due to time .

BTW after receiving the laptop i felt the sub woofer is not working as much as it used to be in the old MB so is there any way through which i could completely mute the front speakers and check only the sub....? physically there is a small vibe when playing music so i guess its working but with respect to my question is there any software setting for checking the same muting the front speakers completely

Also as per different sources ans Members from TE the stooping of throttling issue can be a temporary fix but i hope it remains that way for long time.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 7, 2014)

if throttelling is not there...then enjoy the laptop...why to find the perfect situation to regenerate the issue


----------



## techie.papu (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi friends.. just decided to buy a i7 gaming laptop around 60K. I have narrowed down my choices between ideapad Z510 (i7 edition) vs. samsung NP550P5C-S05IN.

Z510 (with hybrid drive & back lit keyboard) - Ideapad - Laptops | Lenovo India | The DO Store

NP550P5C-S05IN - TECH SPECS | SAMSUNG India

NP550P5C-S05IN has 300 nit 1600x900 display. (as in the features list).

It will be of great help if anyone experienced with this laptop (*NP550P5C-S05IN*) tell me how is the screen quality, as from various 

searches and reviews I have found, I suspect its screen is having *VERY POOR CONTRAST* but a *HIGH BRIGHTNESS*. Reviews of LAPTOPS SIMILAR TO NP550P5C-S05IN -- (NOT exactly this laptop) says of :

contrast just (142:1) in 550P5C-S08DE. link- Review Update Samsung 550P5C-S08DE Notebook - NotebookCheck.net Reviews
and (123:1) in 550P5C-T02. link- Review Samsung Series 5 550P5C-T02 Notebook - NotebookCheck.net Reviews.

I am speacially concerned about the contrast and quality of the display of samsung NP550P5C-S05IN. (Other features of this laptop seems to be fairly attractive  ). Any helpful sharing of experience with this laptop will be great usefull.. Thanks in advance.


----------



## indianemperor (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi All,

I just purchased Samsung NP550P5C-S06IN laptop. when clicking on the software updater, i received couple of updates for bios and GPU. can i go ahead and install them. also please let me know if i need to update anything else and how do i perform recovery on this laptop.


----------



## indianemperor (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi All,

I recently purchased Samsung NP550P5C-S06IN laptop. the samsung software updater on the laptop suggests to download and install bios and GPU updates. Can anyone please tell me if it is good to install these updates or skip them. Also please tell me how to get the recovery done for this laptop and other updates that I need to install. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bala_cpu (Feb 24, 2014)

yes , its always advised to use newer bios.


----------



## indianemperor (Feb 24, 2014)

@Bala, Thanks for the advice. 

Can anybody please let me know if this is normal temp for this laptop or is it a bit high. Running only chrome (2tabs) and nothing else. I am also using Coolermaster Notepad L1 cooling pad. 

*i58.tinypic.com/n3xmol.jpg


----------



## twostepsfromhell (Apr 18, 2014)

Hey all, ive got a problem on my S02-IN, the adapter tip connecting on the laptop becomes very hot. This happens especially when battery is charging. The adapter itself is not hot and the laptop internal temps/ volts are normal. Has anyone else got this problem ?


----------



## anaklusmos (Apr 26, 2014)

My 6 month old S06IN is throttling like hell. Cant even play a single Dota 2 match without getting fps drop every sec or so.
Idle CPU temps are 65-67 and GPU 55-60, while under load, CPU averages 90-94, GPU 88. Other than dust what can be the issue?
Would a mobo replacement help? 
Also my PC seems to be extremely slow overall, and the HDD seems to be the bottleneck. On checking using the Resource Monitor, it seems to be using the pagefile quite alot(windows set total memory to 18.4 GB for some reason ), and it seems to be reading/writing to the pagefile without any apparent reason, even when there is over 2 GB RAM unused in the Task manager.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 26, 2014)

anaklusmos said:


> My 6 month old S06IN is throttling like hell. Cant even play a single Dota 2 match without getting fps drop every sec or so.
> Idle CPU temps are 65-67 and GPU 55-60, while under load, CPU averages 90-94, GPU 88. Other than dust what can be the issue?
> Would a mobo replacement help?
> Also my PC seems to be extremely slow overall, and the HDD seems to be the bottleneck. On checking using the Resource Monitor, it seems to be using the pagefile quite alot(windows set total memory to 18.4 GB for some reason ), and it seems to be reading/writing to the pagefile without any apparent reason, even when there is over 2 GB RAM unused in the Task manager.


Go to the 'do you own a desktop' topic and some intelligent members there might help you to put a Hexa / Octa core 32 nm Xeon in your laptop and you're good to go.


Anyway, on a serious note, if you can just replace that bloody hard drive with an SSD it'll be great. The _only_ worthy upgrade for a laptop is altering the standard hard disk with a solid drive.


Forget it.


----------



## anaklusmos (Apr 26, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Go to the 'do you own a desktop' topic and some intelligent members there might help you to put a Hexa / Octa core 32 nm Xeon in your laptop and you're good to go.
> 
> 
> Anyway, on a serious note, if you can just replace that bloody hard drive with an SSD it'll be great. The _only_ worthy upgrade for a laptop is altering the standard hard disk with a solid drive.



This doesnt help me at all, as it doesn't answer any of my questions....... Everyone knows a SSD is many times better than a standard HDD, but my question is why is my lappy acting the way it is.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 26, 2014)

anaklusmos said:


> This doesnt help me at all, as it doesn't answer any of my questions....... Everyone knows a SSD is many times better than a standard HDD, but my question is why is my lappy acting the way it is.


I don't know, laptop isn't my forte, nor do I care about them. You said you were having slowness, so thought about posting that. I doubt if any human being is actually there who can say why a laptop is acting slow, other than 'do a format' suggestion.

It seems you've figured out everything. Ignore my comment. Sorry for wasting your time.


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 27, 2014)

[MENTION=129460]anaklusmos[/MENTION]: post About your OS weird behaviour in OS section of forum, you may get some answer. Also post your whole problem they might be able to say is slow performance cause of temps or not.

- - - Updated - - -

Also PM pratyush or anytmtgdp member who have NP series for long time and have knowledge too. Basically pm people who you think can help you.
Sorry I don't know anything about the problem you have. 
I have S01IN, now throttle like hell.


----------



## nissangtr786 (May 19, 2014)

zacfx05 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> After two weeks of waiting i got my laptop MB replaced and after playing AC4 with the same settings i m happy to say that the throttling issue has not occurred, also i had played for about 1 hr in power-saver mode but this was again the same setup i had the throttling issue as for now i won't be pushing it further to check in different settings due to time .
> 
> ...



Can you tell me your cpu and gpu temps when under high cpu and gpu intensive games? I was thinking of getting my laptop sent to a service center but don't know where to find the info for this. I tried everything from thermalpaste, cleaning of fans, bios update, putting igpu on battery life over performance, updating bios, buying notepal x1 and zm-nc3 cooler and I think my only way out is getting it fixed by samsung.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 19, 2014)

OMFG.. This thread is still alive 

Btw how much do the Service center cost for heatsink replacement? I'll provide aftermarket thermal paste btw


----------



## nissangtr786 (May 20, 2014)

I decided I am just going to get a coolermaster notepal u3 as someone with an np550p5c-s02IN noticed a drop of 20c on this review for the product:
*www.flipkart.com/cooler-master-notepal-u3/product-reviews/ITMD2MFWHHHSWFDZ

I like the fact it runs at high rpm and you can put the 3 fans everywhere. I originally looked at getting it but thought its to expensive but now I am thinking get rid of the 2 coolers I bougth and get my money back and get this u3 cooler and get ice cool temps. Ideally I love the sound of 20-30c temps being lower. Anyone have a u3 here?


----------



## seamon (May 20, 2014)

nissangtr786 said:


> I decided I am just going to get a coolermaster notepal u3 as someone with an np550p5c-s02IN noticed a drop of 20c on this review for the product:
> *www.flipkart.com/cooler-master-notepal-u3/product-reviews/ITMD2MFWHHHSWFDZ
> 
> I like the fact it runs at high rpm and you can put the 3 fans everywhere. I originally looked at getting it but thought its to expensive but now I am thinking get rid of the 2 coolers I bougth and get my money back and get this u3 cooler and get ice cool temps. Ideally I love the sound of 20-30c temps being lower. Anyone have a u3 here?



Otherwise just repaste with Arctic Silver V or IC Diamond.


----------



## TheSloth (May 29, 2014)

I wanted to do that but I have no idea how to open up a laptop. I saw a tutorial for a HP lap here in TDF. But 550p series have bit different design for keyboard part so I decided to not to take risk


----------



## Tejo (Jun 23, 2014)

btw guys, is the "linux booting via UEFI bricks samsung laptops" problem solved?

Anyone tried...?


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 23, 2014)

I have S01IN. I had installed Fedora. Didn't face any problem in installing. The only problem I faced was couldn't connect my wifi to hostel network. People suggested that you don't have drivers. I did download but still didn't worked out so I uninstalled Fedora. Beside this I didn't face any problem. I didn't had patience to learn how to work it out and all. If you know to use Linux then you should install. 
Also I will mention one thing, long back I read somewhere, don't remember where, that Samsung laps gets hot even when they are in idle state when they boot in Linux. In windows the temps were normal. I didn't keep Fedora for long time otherwise I could've said this with my own experience. 
So, you think about the risk involved, and then decide.


----------



## closertohell (Jun 28, 2014)

Guys, I wanted to share one thing with you all. I had bought the laptop NP550P5C S02IN on 22nd Sep 2012! 

I was one of the early members of this thread the time it started and it grew so huge now. U can find my posts too.

Well, I am still using my laptop and everyday I use it, It gives a brand new experience. Awesome speakers! Ultimate graphics solution and throttling?? I finally found out why it used to throttle. It has got a 1TB Hitachi HDD which, for some reasons, does not comply with the mobo much. Hence it used to hamper the performance of the system and "IT" used to get hot! not any other parts! I am a programmer myself so I used to experience the so called "throttling" every now and then, but later I realized that y d hell would it have to throttle if do too much coding and start compiling the huge project? Or, y would it have to throttle when during play, too many objects are rendered on the screen, for example, black ops. Well, from here on it was just common sense. Coz the processor has to read so much data from the HDD and the reading rate and the demand from the processor just increased! Which in turn used to heat the HDD itself, thus raising temperature of the laptop, --> this temperature rise now has to be coped up with. But the HDD has no cooling policy! So what now? Who takes up this job of cooling the laptop? The processor folks! It throttles at this point by reducing its processing power! Hence, we were all so much worried about the processor, graphics card, low power charger adapter(hahahaha whoever brought this up here) & improper Samsung design(I mean seriously guys?).

Ohh so guys, you know what I did after all this research? 
Replaced HDD with a Samsung EVO 1TB SSD.

Results?
Its Alienware beater now! 
No signs of any minor heat! No throttling! All games running at max resolution with very little heat, believe me. I have played Black ops 2 GTA IV, Prototype 2. M not a noob. Plus, as an added bonus, more battery life!

So ppl stop worrying so much about anything other than the HDD! Just replace it with an SSD. You'll flyy

HAHA


----------



## seamon (Jun 28, 2014)

^ 
This is what happens when you give admissions to IIT Computer Science on the basis of Chemistry marks.



> Replaced HDD with a Samsung EVO 1TB SSD.



A new laptop can be bought at that price.



> M not a noob.


----------



## closertohell (Jun 28, 2014)

seamon said:


> ^
> This is what happens when you give admissions to IIT Computer Science on the basis of Chemistry marks.
> 
> 
> ...



With all due respect sir, I got the ssd after an year and if u would get a laptop of this calibre in 20k then seriously man, probably you need to get admitted somewhere. 

Learn to respect ppl first and keep your ego at bay alright. You might b d 'know it all' guy, but I dont give a rats ass to what you think about me or what you said about me. I just tried to help the people here by sharing my experience and this is how u react? 

Feel pity at such cheap mentality.


----------



## seamon (Jun 28, 2014)

closertohell said:


> With all due respect sir, I got the ssd after an year and if u would get a laptop of this calibre in 20k then seriously man, probably you need to get admitted somewhere.
> 
> Learn to respect ppl first and keep your ego at bay alright. You might b d 'know it all' guy, but I dont give a rats ass to what you think about me or what you said about me. I just tried to help the people here by sharing my experience and this is how u react?
> 
> Feel pity at such cheap mentality.



 
Samsung Evo 1 TB SSD costs 41k.

I hope you know a HDD will never throttle when playing games or when compiling code. The heat produced by the HDD is negligible compared to that of the processor or the GPU. If the heat produced by the HDD is so high that it has the potential to heat up the proccy then the motherboard will get damaged and burnt long ago before that heat reaches the proccy.

Alienware performance in a Samsung laptop , Alienwares are miles ahead of any crappy Samsung laptop.

The heating issues disappeared as soon as you switched to a SSD. WOW! 

I feel pity at the state of IT guys in India.


----------



## closertohell (Jun 28, 2014)

seamon said:


> Samsung Evo 1 TB SSD costs 41k.
> 
> I hope you know a HDD will never throttle when playing games or when compiling code. The heat produced by the HDD is negligible compared to that of the processor or the GPU. If the heat produced by the HDD is so high that it has the potential to heat up the proccy then the motherboard will get damaged and burnt long ago before that heat reaches the proccy.
> 
> ...



Well first of all, have you ever seen an alienware? Atleast in a web browser? I really don't get it what's up wid all this ego that you got there. 

Alright man, I give up. I don't need wasting any more time explaining you science or behaviour towards ppl. 

N just cos u bought the topic up, I am actually from IIT bombay and I didn't get admitted to computer science on the basis of Chemistry marks. The iit which you spoke about might be something else that probably would take up ppl like u ok. So don't try to judge me. 

 I am in Australia now and I got d ssd here for 20k rs. Ohh sorry, to whom am I explaining! U already know how d universe evolved right. 

Pardon me thy highness.


----------



## seamon (Jun 28, 2014)

closertohell said:


> Well first of all, have you ever seen an alienware? Atleast in a web browser? I really don't get it what's up wid all this ego that you got there.


 Yep they have at least GTX 765m which is miles ahead of your crappy GPU.



> Alright man, I give up. I don't need wasting any more time explaining you science or behaviour towards ppl.


Good.



> N just cos u bought the topic up, I am actually from IIT bombay. I am in Australia now and I got d ssd here for 20k rs.


Even in Australia it costs 528 Australian dollars which is roughly equal to 30k INR.



> Ohh sorry, to whom am I explaining! U already know how d universe evolved right.


It's because of the Big Bang 



> Pardon me thy highness.


Nay, thy art like a ill roasted egg!(As you like it reference)


----------



## closertohell (Jun 28, 2014)

Alienware M14x R2 650m - for your reference
Ohh you knew this too right hahaha


----------



## seamon (Jun 28, 2014)

closertohell said:


> Alienware M14x R2 650m - for your reference
> Ohh you knew this too right hahaha



Yep that old crap! It was a useless Alienware iteration but Dell sure learnt from that mistake and introduced an amazing 2013 lineup.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 11, 2014)

Just now I called Samsung Customer Care and asked them to extend my laptop warranty. When I bought my laptop, there was a special offer in which Samsung was giving 2yrs warranty with the NP550 models. The customer care executive said I cannot extend my warranty cause you can extend warranty only once and since you already got the additional warranty its not possible in your case. 
Anyone here extended their warranty?  @har , @*NikiNfOuR* , [MENTION=134913]pratyush997[/MENTION] , @dan4u , [MENTION=134170]ujjwal007[/MENTION], [MENTION=135525]RON28[/MENTION]


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 13, 2014)

^ Didn't buy any extended warranty.


----------



## RON28 (Jul 15, 2014)

lightningfassst said:


> Just now I called Samsung Customer Care and asked them to extend my laptop warranty. When I bought my laptop, there was a special offer in which Samsung was giving 2yrs warranty with the NP550 models. The customer care executive said I cannot extend my warranty cause you can extend warranty only once and since you already got the additional warranty its not possible in your case.
> Anyone here extended their warranty?  @har , @*NikiNfOuR* , [MENTION=134913]pratyush997[/MENTION] , @dan4u , [MENTION=134170]ujjwal007[/MENTION], [MENTION=135525]RON28[/MENTION]


Ya even customer care of Samsung told this same thing to my one of my friend, the reason is extended warranty was FREE at that time while purchasing the laptop. Later, when people didn't had the privilege of this offer, they had to pay the amount. So to clear things out, you got the extended warranty FREE, and now you can't extend anymore further.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 16, 2014)

[MENTION=134913]pratyush997[/MENTION], [MENTION=135525]RON28[/MENTION] : Thanks for replying guys
Well I wanted one more year warranty. If anything goes wrong I can't afford to pay more than 5k or 6k. Just for argument sake I said to customer care "I didn't wanted your one yr extra free warranty, didn't ask for it, I wanted 2yr warranty". Same reply for any of my statement "Sir, you bought the lap on 21july bla bla bla". I gave up.


----------



## Aakarshan (Jul 16, 2014)

Hey how is this laptop.and where is this available?because it is not available in local market in delhi.

*www.digit.in/forum/redirect-to/?re...i3-4gb-750gb-dos-1gb-graph/p/itmdk6ybagjja64z

- - - Updated - - -

- - - Updated - - -

<a href="*www.hyperlinkcode.com"><img src="*i.imgur.com/m7hDlyS.jpg"></a>


----------



## Tejo (Sep 27, 2014)

Hi guys....somehow i forgot to ask this since very long...Since beginning, when I plug in headphones, the clarity doesn't seem good enough (even with any equaliser)..does everybody feel the same or is there setting or something to do with that?


----------



## aarvi (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi,guys,
I posted here long before, but i was following this thread.
I need to post here as i made a huge upgrade to my laptop and i need to share

You guys know our laptop is good but not perfect,the area that was annoying me was the screen,some you guys may disagree but thats my opinion. That display is one of the worst,i mean i've seen many screens and this has worst of everything contrast,pathetic black levels,brightness,colors you tell me everything was bad.You can the notebookcheck review of the same.Our's comes with a 1600*900 ltn156kt06-801 display.

Now i wanted to upgrade to a 1080p screen and after a long research...i found out, for that you need a compatible lvds cable and one from NP550P7C,the 17inch version can handle 1080p and mind you rest of the specs were same.

AUO B156HW01 V.4 was the favourite.its a TN panel that came with xps15 l501x.......and then i came to know of IPS screens from LG which also have 40pin....one of the sceen from that series is sony vaio s15..

Now i dont know if anyone tried IPS in place of a TN even in notebookreview forum,i posted there also.....they speak good of B156HW01 V.4 but its viewing angles are still TN....for me that's a NO.....

so........i tried my luck  and i bought one and the cable..HUGE RISK.......BUT
............ IT WORKEDDDDDDDD.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ITS AWESOMEEEEE.....DIFFERENCE IS DAY AND NIGHT......

I used a LP156WF4 SLB5  IPS,the best of that series,which i found out after reading a good amount of notebookcheck reviews....ITS PURE AWESOME AND I LOVE IT.........
comparison of specs i collected from notebookcheck..
                                  NEW PANEL(ips)          STOCK(tn)
Maximum(brightness): 316 cd / m²                202 cd / m² 
Average(bright)         : 295.6 cd / m²             184.8 cd / m²
Illumination              : 90%                           83%
Black (lowest better)  : 00:33 cd / m²             1:3 cd / m²
Contrast                    : 930: 1                       142: 1
.it was my experiment and there was a huge risk involved......
Here's some photos took with my s3,but the pics dont show even half justice regarding the quality..i'll post more photos if i get hold of my brothers canon t4i.......PS:I hvent put the bezel around the screen in these images...


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 4, 2014)

^ DAYUM MAN! That's really good panel. 
Where did you get that panel and for how much?


----------



## Tejo (Jun 3, 2015)

Finally after 2.5 years, the laptop's subwoofer started giving cracking sound. Anybody faced the same ??
I feel its hardware issue.. service center folks saying they have to replace the entire speakers.. is it so or is it possible to only replace the subwoofer part?


----------



## pankajsingh5k (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi Guys,

My lappy's charger gave out in a recent power surge and was looking on the internet for a good replacement charger. Can anyone please help me with some good suggestions of any reputable brands charger?

One charger i found on ebay is this one

NEW Replacement 19V 4 74A 90W Power Adapter FOR Samsung NP550P5C S05IN | eBay

Laptop is out of warranty and so cannot request for a replacment. i will also try contacting samsung service center to see if they sell replacements. if any of you guys is using any other charger that you can recomment it would be very helpful.

I am literally dying without my lappy


----------



## channelv (Aug 31, 2015)

Tejo said:


> Finally after 2.5 years, the laptop's subwoofer started giving cracking sound. Anybody faced the same ??
> I feel its hardware issue.. service center folks saying they have to replace the entire speakers.. is it so or is it possible to only replace the subwoofer part?



Facing the same issue, wondering if I should replace sub module or just unplug it. Don't think there is an option for disabling sub.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 3, 2015)

pankajsingh5k said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My lappy's charger gave out in a recent power surge and was looking on the internet for a good replacement charger. Can anyone please help me with some good suggestions of any reputable brands charger?
> 
> ...


I had to get one for myself from Service center for like 2.5k.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 5, 2015)

Tejo said:


> Finally after 2.5 years, the laptop's subwoofer started giving cracking sound. Anybody faced the same ??
> I feel its hardware issue.. service center folks saying they have to replace the entire speakers.. is it so or is it possible to only replace the subwoofer part?


Yeah. Same problem I am facing. Will go service center once I have the money. So do tell me what you did about your problem and how much it cost you, please


----------



## twostepsfromhell (Dec 1, 2015)

I fell down from bicycle with my Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN and from that time the computer is not booting. It is not even showing any LEDs when i press the power button. I tried everything I could like plugging in charger without battery, battery without charger. Even tried switching RAM etc. I know a bit about computer repair and opened the laptop and checked all the components. Nothing seem to be broken or loose contacted.

So it seems the problem is with mother board. i am out of warranty and bit tight in cash (I am studying in Europe now). I was looking for aftermarket spares of the motherboard. These are for samsung NP550P5C-S02XX where XX is another country code like US UK AU etc. Do you know whether these will fit the IN specification. Also can someone tell me what is the model code of the laptop motherboard. is it MCLAREN BA92-10608A ?


----------



## anaklusmos (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi, I broke the screen on my NP550P5C laptop, it fell from my hand onto the floor. The screen is working( currently writing this from the laptop itself), but it has cracks all over, with a big black areas along the bigger cracks. Any idea on how much the repairs will cost?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 19, 2016)

anaklusmos said:


> Hi, I broke the screen on my NP550P5C laptop, it fell from my hand onto the floor. The screen is working( currently writing this from the laptop itself), but it has cracks all over, with a big black areas along the bigger cracks. Any idea on how much the repairs will cost?



My friend who owns S02 model is going to change his laptop's screen, service centre guys quoted a price of 7.5k


----------



## anaklusmos (Apr 29, 2016)

Got the screen repaired, not through the service centre though, some guy i know who does repairs. Costed 6k.
Now I have a Samsung 850 EVO 500GB SSD lying around, and I though why not put it in the laptop. So the question is, what caddy size should i be looking at? 9mm on or 12mm? I could not find a definitive answer on the net.


----------



## RON28 (Apr 29, 2016)

have you tried on facebook page? there are many who upgraded from HDD to SSD.


----------



## anaklusmos (Apr 29, 2016)

Umm, what fb page  

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## anaklusmos (May 4, 2016)

Please help, my laptop is not turning on. I disassembled it to install the ssd, then I thought why not clean it out, and replace the thermal paste since it was getting pretty hot. So I followed a YouTube video, and I was surprised how easy it was to open this laptop up compared to others I've seen. But now when I put it back together, powering on just turns on the power indicator LED, but nothing shows up on the screen, I connected to an external monitor also, still no display. The hdd led turns on for a second or two just after powering on, and the cooling fan spins for a few seconds just after powering on, then stops 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (May 5, 2016)

@anaklusmos  Did you find the solution? I have no idea how to fix it.  I am seeing few results on google. Did you try them all? if its still not working then create a separate thread cause no one checks this thread anymore.


----------



## anaklusmos (May 5, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> @anaklusmos  Did you find the solution? I have no idea how to fix it.  I am seeing few results on google. Did you try them all? if its still not working then create a separate thread cause no one checks this thread anymore.


Nope, I tried everything within my power to no avail. 
Finally sent it to a computer repair guy who does some work for my dad's firm, let's see what he can do. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 30, 2016)

Small update, the cost to change the keyboard in NP550P5C-S01IN is Rs5550+tax+service charge. 

What the hell. I can buy a desktop gaming keyboard for that cost. 

In future I will use my laptop outside home too, so I can't carry a desktop size USB keyboard in the bag. Any suggestion(with link) for the problem??


----------



## marcustune (Dec 12, 2016)

aarvi said:


> Hi,guys,
> I posted here long before, but i was following this thread.
> I need to post here as i made a huge upgrade to my laptop and i need to share
> 
> ...




Wow, what a great upgrade! I'm wondering if I could do a similar upgrade. I've got the 550p7c S04PL, which is basically the same in spec except that it has a dual core intel i5, not an i7. And it's 17.3" screen. 
Do you think an i5 would cope with running 1080p? The stock display is 1600x900. 
Unfortunately I can't find a 17.3" 40 pin version of the LG screen, they're all 30 pin. The only one I can find is a B173HW01 V4 1080p display, which I think is TN, not IPS. I think mine has the right LVDS 40 pin cable already. 
Any info you could give me would be great, or if you know of a good website that's useful? Or advice on finding a 40 pin IPS display. 
Many thanks

Samsung NP550P7C S04PL - Intel i5 3210M Dual core - 8GB RAM - 1TB HDD 5200 - KINGSTON 256SSD - NVIDIA GT650 2GB -17" 1600x900 display


----------



## Douglas Diniz Landim (Jun 29, 2017)

My laptop is the NP550p5C with original resolution of 1366 * 768.
So I bought this screen at laptopscreen.com
LCD Screen 15.6-inch WideScreen (13.6 "x7.6") WXGA ++ (1600x900) HD + Matte LED compatible with Samsung NP550P5C SERIES. Part Number: LTN156KT06

BUT, when I plugged in my laptop with the new screen, it only shows full-screen colors (red, yellow, blue, green, pink, black, white) alternating. And nothing happens, this is infinitely this way

I got in touch with their support, and they told me that I should have bought a screen at the same resolution as my 1366 * 768 notebook, because my original flatcable (in this case ba39-01134a) is single-channel and I need a dual channel cable.

So I bought a cable from the np550p7c, ba39-01230a, I plugged it into the screen, and nothing ... The same problem continues.
*en.aliexpress.com/item/New-LCD-Fle...-S02UK-laptop-cable-P-N-BA39/32713191947.html

The cable is not defective as it works on my 1366 * 768 screen,

Can anyone tell me which cable works with the 1600 * 900 screen on the np550p5c ???


Qty: 1
Part Number: LTN156KT06
Barcode : 766878



aarvi said:


> Hi,guys,
> I posted here long before, but i was following this thread.
> I need to post here as i made a huge upgrade to my laptop and i need to share
> 
> ...


----------



## dan4u (Aug 28, 2017)

Its been 5 years since the launch of the np550 model, between this time Samsung has pretty much quit the laptop market in most countries including India, so those who still have theirs, hows it going? is it still working properly and are you using it? I have shifted primarily to a desktop but occasionally still use the np550, the only issue I have is the right-click button on the mousepad can freeze the entire pc sometimes if I press it too hard and also the battery degradation which is natural, overall its been a good 5 years and a solid model from a brand not known to make laptops.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 2, 2017)

I have been using NP550 i5 version for 5 years now. It is still surviving, somehow. I have mainly used it for gaming. used to game more than 5 hrs without break, almost on daily basis, in initial 3 yrs. After that I came out of college so occassionally stretched the gaming seesion more than 3hrs. Its been good. 

I am satisfied for the price I paid. Though heating issue was since the beginning, I mostly played old games like FIFA14, COD2, COD:MW, so never really had much problem. But i used to have frustrating sessions in NFS:HP2010.

The latest game i have played are Rocket League and UT2016 beta version. I play these at the lowest settings the game has to offer. It starts to throttle after 20mins. It makes me cry but I am fine.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 2, 2017)

Somebody told me here that 5 years old samsung laptops have 5GHz wifi support which is quite surprising because even today the latest Dell inspiron series laptops costing 40k comes with only 2.4GHz N wifi with no 5GHz support.Can anybody here confirm this for 550P?


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 3, 2017)

NP550P supports only a/b/g/n wireless connections only . It doesn't support AC.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 3, 2017)

I didn't meant AC support,I mean 5GHz N support.e.g.iPhone 5S(4 years old now) support both 2.4GHz & 5Ghz N wifi(aka dual band).


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 3, 2017)

I do not know how to check this. After googling I found one way to checkl. But I couldn't expand the window in tdf1.jpg to read fully so I still dont know. 

I also ran a command netsh wlan wirelesscapabilities but I don't know which property would tell me if it supports dual band or not.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 3, 2017)

See the 1st pic,highlighted option "channel width for 5GHz(i am assuming it is like this as after 5 is not visible in pic).Also just search the product name:
Support for Intel® Centrino® Advanced-N 6235, *Dual Band*

So even years old samsung N550P had 5GHz N wifi support while many new laptops still come with 2.4GHz N wifi support.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 23, 2018)

Sorry to bump this old thread but I was thinking of upgrading my laptop's RAM with a new 8GB stick. But I am confused as CPU-Z shows that my RAM is 1.5V and on online stores I am seeing only 1.35V. Help me out here please?!

Also, by 800MHz means I need to see 1600MHz RAM sticks, right?*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180822/db801f3a7fd6fdb6659a5356728ec0d7.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180822/ffe1a4d0bc0b340ad217cf9830b872d1.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 23, 2018)

Older laptops with DDR3 ram used 1.5v ram while newer laptops with DDR3 ram use 1.35v ram(commonly referred as DDR3L ram,L for low voltage).I don't think DDR3L ram will work with your laptop.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 23, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Older laptops with DDR3 ram used 1.5v ram while newer laptops with DDR3 ram use 1.35v ram(commonly referred as DDR3L ram,L for low voltage).I don't think DDR3L ram will work with your laptop.


Ah. I did too late to upgrade then. I was seeing DDR3L model everywhere online. These people are selling DDR3L RAM at the same cost of DDR4, I was expecting cheaper price.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 23, 2018)

Not much point in upgrading ram on such old model with 6gb ram already,you would get much better improvement by using ssd.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 23, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Not much point in upgrading ram on such old model with 6gb ram already,you would get much better improvement by using ssd.


That's a good idea. Do I need to see some particular model of SSD which will support my old laptop?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 23, 2018)

Any sata ssd will do but I suggest this:
Buy Online SAMSUNG 860 EVO 2.5″ 250GB 3D NAND Internal SATA SSD MZ-76E250BW In India
You can also use this in any of your future laptop/pc build when this old laptop of yours dies.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 23, 2018)

Then I need to buy a caddy which will fit in my laptop. Will I find it for such an old laptop?? Or it has standard dimensions for all the laptops? 
Another thing is, will this SSD will work at normal speed(fast) if I connect through caddy ? Or will it perform slower?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 23, 2018)

Don't connect ssd in caddy as most likely your laptop optical drive sata port will be sata 1 or sata 2 which will limit ssd performance. I would suggest buying an external usb 3 enclosure & use internal hdd as portable hdd. I am not suggesting hdd in caddy because in my opinion it is a bit risky as there is not much heat dissipation in a caddy & the optical drive area of a laptop as they were not designed for that. Newer laptops have both sata ports as sata 3 so it doesn't matter even if ssd is in a caddy with poor heat dissipation as ssd don't need it that much.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 24, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Don't connect ssd in caddy as most likely your laptop optical drive sata port will be sata 1 or sata 2 which will limit ssd performance. I would suggest buying an external usb 3 enclosure & use internal hdd as portable hdd. I am not suggesting hdd in caddy because in my opinion it is a bit risky as there is not much heat dissipation in a caddy & the optical drive area of a laptop as they were not designed for that. Newer laptops have both sata ports as sata 3 so it doesn't matter even if ssd is in a caddy with poor heat dissipation as ssd don't need it that much.


Oh no! That's a lot of work! Currently I have a dual boot system with Win 10 and Ubuntu 16. How would I move both the OSes to SSD when I purchase it. Sigh. 

And what about games? Have 3-4 games on HDD. Need to move them to SSD too?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 24, 2018)

You can simply use macrium reflect free or aomei or minitool partition wizard free to migrate OS(aka C drive) from hdd to ssd(connected via usb enclosure) & then replacing hdd with ssd.

P.S. dual boot system is tricky so let me research it a bit


----------

